# General Marvel Comics Discussion: "It's Coming" Avengers vs X-Men



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah yeah green boy, you canibalize your post count all you want.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

*General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread II The Quickening*

using science, this will be post 10000.  A NEW THREAD

Old thread found there: here


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

in the year 10 000


IN THE YEAR TEN THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

M0 has foiled us. I don't even get reply 10000. 
lol someone always does that whenever it's noticed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

science.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Its magic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Faustian deal, really.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2009)

M0 10K get? Damn, I was gonna give out a prize.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dammit!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2009)

Fuck it. I'll give you two prizes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

actually Banhammer got the 10k, I just boned him out of it by deleting some old posts.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2009)

The Hammer is lucky you are an honest man.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

What kind of prizes can you even give out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

ten thousand dollars for the 10k post. **


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2009)

The standard forum prizes: sparkles, big avatar, custom user title.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I KNOW MORE ABOUT PYM PARTICLES THAN YOU!
> 
> Mighty Avengers just got awesome. Granted Pym is a douche and other than Hercules, Cho, and Quicksilver the team is made up of a bunch of useless unlikable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and he's going to go pick a fight with probably the closest thing the Marvel universe has to real heroes at the moment just because his house is going to be destroyed but yeah other than all of that its good.


WHo all is on this team of faggotry?



blackshikamaru said:


> Pym > your favorite character





Banhammer said:


> If by > you mean using pym particles to increase size, then yes, he is.
> 
> But do you know what Molly Hayes does to people >er than her?


*Cue Molly Hayes: GiantKiller*


Banhammer said:


> in the year 10 000
> 
> 
> IN THE YEAR TEN THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!



Reps.

Ares' pimp hand is strong!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wasp, Stature, Hercules, Cho, Jocasta, Vision, U.S. Agent, Quicksilver, Scarlet Witch sorta. I think that's everyone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always liked that name, Jocasta.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Fail, Lame, Hercules, Cho, Who?, Vision, Star Spangled turd, boring,  I think that's everyone.



Hmmm.

I don't think I'll ever read this book.

Who be this Jocasta?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hank Pym built a robot that is based off of Janet Pym, including her brainwaves or something like that. 

The book's pretty funny, you should give it a try. Just read the first arc by Dan Slott.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Hank Pym built a robot that is based off of Janet Pym, including her brainwaves or something like that.
> 
> The book's pretty funny, you should give it a try. Just read the first arc by Dan Slott.



So she's on the fail list too.

I don't read books with characters I don't like, and since I only care about Vision Herc and Cho, I'll just stick to reading DR: YA and Incredible Herc


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

I only cared about Herc and Cho going into it but I'm enjoying it. Also Scarlet Witch isn't actually Scarlet Witch, but a much cooler character.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I only cared about Herc and Cho going into it but I'm enjoying it. Also Scarlet Witch isn't actually Scarlet Witch, but a much cooler character.



Aint she really that one God that does all that stuff? I dunno if it's a spiler or not so I won't say, but I think you know who I mean


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

yes. I was also trying to not spoil it, for you.


----------



## Slice (Jun 6, 2009)

MA lineup is not very interesting, but there is Herc, and Herc = instant win.

Also this is Jocasta:


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 6, 2009)

Basically Pym's version of the Buffybot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever read this book.
> 
> Who be this Jocasta?



it's hank pym's robot blow up doll that, that combines both Janet Pym's brainwaves and the Ultron matrix, that for some reason doesn't go "kaput" when near Vision.

ohemgee I hope nothing goes wrong with her.


I found her very fail and redundant at first, and she still is, teamwise, but I have to say, I apreciate how she is being used to  help support Hank's development.
I'dd go as far as saying, characterwise, she and hank pym are important.


Of course, if Hank Pym were to fuck off..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

wait.. I tought hank pym was ant man. O.o


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 6, 2009)

I tought I taw a puttytat.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess there's no hope that Pym and Reed will kill each other.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess there's no hope anyone in that team grows a brain and just ask vision to invisibly phase in and get out, or just teleport in or out, or just travel three hundred and fifty years into the future, gather the information and came back.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

^you assume anyone other than Pym is hoping they actually succeed in this mission


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Even if only to save time.



I mean, sure, Vision could just travel a few hours back, image induce himself as a random strong man, and cause enough of a distraction so none of them enter through that door in time.


But meh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Who's the bigger douche right now?

Reed or Pym?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Pym. Reed is a loving father.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

Reed. Pym just wanted his shop back. Reed coulda pulled his head out of his ass and used Goliath's whatchacallit to get the place back for Pym.

What a fucking douchebag. Both of them.

*edit* AND NEED I REMIND YOU, RICHARDS, the reason Goliath left it to Ben and not YOU is because you helped make the thing that killed Goliath and took the opposite side in the war! Who the fuck are you to say who gets left what of Goliath's possessions, you self-serving, hypocritical, back stabbing JACKASS!!

*breathes*

sorry


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't Pym help make Clor too, though? I seem to remember him angsting about helping create something that blew apart one of his "oldest friends".


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Hank has the trustworthness of a super villan. If vision or cassie had asked for it, he would probably have lent it to them


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Watchman said:


> Didn't Pym help make Clor too, though? I seem to remember him angsting about helping create something that blew apart one of his "oldest friends".



Skrull pym they say.


Why he has no problem holding Reed accountable for something skrull richards did...


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's settle the Pym vs. Reed debate once and for all.

Pym's number one fan is an ex-Nazi supervillain. Game, Set, Match.

**


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

I hate Reed Richards so much.  Pym can't compare.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I hate Reed Richards so much.  Pym can't compare.



you just haven't read any good Fantastic Four stories


Pym doesn't have any good stories


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

I've only been keeping up with them from CW onward, so yeah, no real good stories there. DR: F4 is pretty good, but it only confirms Reed's assholery to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

Ultimately Reed lives and loves for his family. Trully cares about them, even though latelly he has been driving himself apart from them.
What does Hank got?

Besides fembots?

He wants to be the Dr House of comic  books, but he's too much of a failure.



He's on the right track though. On the right track. Not there yet.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ultimately Reed lives and loves for his family. Trully cares about them, even though latelly he has been driving himself apart from them.
> What does Hank got?
> 
> Besides fembots?
> ...



So he's got kids. How does that excuse him from being the biggest douchebag ever imagined?

I can only say thank Stan Lee that those kids can live up to his unrealistic expectations, cuz if they weren't able to impress him with their inhuman genius, he'd prolly ship them off to the Negative Zone in shame. Who knows if he didn't operate on their brains at some point to make them smart artificially.

But yes, he's a good father, and Sue's a great mother, and there's no way he'd ever let his children die before them, cuz that would be the worst thing that could happen to a good parent. But wait! Future Sue Storm came from an apocalyptic future with her future squad recently in F4 (she was later killed by Doom), but there was no sign of her kiddies. She talked about how Reed died after living to extreme old age, but I remember no talk of the kiddies. I can see a secret when it slaps me in the face, and it seems there was only enough immortality juice for two people, and the kiddies didn't make the cut over the adults.  Not that present F4 ever asked future Sue any of these questions.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Skrull pym they say.
> 
> 
> Why he has no problem holding Reed accountable for something skrull richards did...



There was no Skrull Richards.

And Jugg only Valeria is super smart.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Reed hate is strong with this one.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> There was no Skrull Richards.
> 
> And Jugg only Valeria is super smart.



Franklin will only be around until Val gains the maturity to see things her father's way. 

M0:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Why can't I rep thee?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

> So he's got kids. How does that excuse him from being the biggest douchebag ever imagined?


He lives as part of a family. He helps his friends out, without a heartbeat. He willingly wants to.
He's made douchy decisions, but only because he had mathematically prooven to be disastrous to do so otherwise.
And for all his power, he is humble.
When all his savyness fails him, he goes to Doom to save his wife.
When he finds himself lost with his cowardness, he takes the courage to moove on
When magic, wich he deplors, has trully defeated him, he humbles himself to it.
And I can't recall him putting himself in front of others.
Even his Skrull copy only came up with the Secret Invasion because it was trying to protect Franklyn.
And when he's freed? His family is his first priority.
His ocasional near sightness is but a great balance for his genius, and for his role in the Fantastic Four.


> I can only say thank Stan Lee that those kids can live up to his unrealistic expectations, cuz if they weren't able to impress him with their inhuman genius, he'd prolly ship them off to the Negative Zone in shame. Who knows if he didn't operate on their brains at some point to make them smart artificially.


The Imaginauts.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Franklin will only be around until Val gains the maturity to see things her father's way.
> 
> M0:



You have some very irrational hatred towards Richards.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Jugg's hate for Reed reminds me of my hate of a certain unnamed douchebag in the marvel universe

Meh, I've always seen Pym as useless. Reed on the other hand doesn't deserve a team as hax as the Fantastic Four. Cho should replace him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nah. Reed is my necessary evil. If he weren't around who would I hate?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah. Reed is my necessary evil. If he weren't around who would I hate?



...........................................
...........................................
...........................................
..................The Runaways?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn it just hate Pym like everyone else.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2009)

reed and pym.. hmm maybe the writter is just too dumb.
Oh boy, and judging on the previews  it seems like outlaw is gonna appear soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Damn it just hate Pym like everyone else.



No. "It's on bitch" gave him wings of redemption. 


Chaos Ghost said:


> ...........................................
> ...........................................
> ...........................................
> ..................The Runaways?


Yes! I will always hate them unless YA gets another ongoing


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 6, 2009)

At least it's not as bad as my unnatural hatred for that cunt Oliver Queen. If there was a statue of him close to where I lived I would drive over there right now and take a shit on it, I swear to god.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah. Reed is my necessary evil. If he weren't around who would I hate?



Ultimate Valkyrie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd torture Adam fucking Beechen.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> reed and pym.. hmm maybe the writter is just too dumb.
> Oh boy, and judging on the previews  it seems like outlaw is gonna appear soon.



You need to start spelling writer correctly or face the consequences.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Ultimate Valkyrie.



She's more of a "meh" character, not worthy of my hatred.



"writter" :rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> At least it's not as bad as my unnatural hatred for that cunt Oliver Queen. If there was a statue of him close to where I lived I would drive over there right now and take a shit on it, I swear to god.



I wish I had a webcam so you could see the epic rage boiling over right now. God, I....I can't even fucking think straight right now....I...fuck it. I'm negging with the rage of thousand sunsmadpek

Dammit, why can't I reach threw the computer and punch you in the face for your insolence?!


I BELIVE IN OLIVER QUEEN!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2009)

This made her irredeemable in my eyes:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

What, sword fighting? 

I liked her better when she was the underage chick Pym slept with.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2009)

we all preferred her like that

and I was referring to her awful dialogue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, that's very facepalm-y.


----------



## Slice (Jun 7, 2009)

Deadpool - Suicide Kings somehow seems really pointless, just wanted to leave this here.

And what the hell is wrong with your country? They need to '*"?$%' out 'Fuck' but show a closeup of an exploding head (that was MAX compatible violence in there).


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, I was gonna say something about that.
Notice how they've let "Crap" and "Bitch" slide?


I think Quesada doesn't even open the comics.


Because it makes his soul bleed.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> He lives as part of a family. He helps his friends out, without a heartbeat. He willingly wants to.



Help his friends out trying to socially engineer the populace, sure. 



> He's made douchy decisions, but only because he had mathematically prooven to be disastrous to do so otherwise.



How many times has Reed's stupid math failed to read the future? 



> And for all his power, he is humble.



wat



> When all his savyness fails him, he goes to Doom to save his wife.



Because Doom is his bff. 



> When he finds himself lost with his cowardness, he takes the courage to moove on
> When magic, wich he deplors, has trully defeated him, he humbles himself to it.
> And I can't recall him putting himself in front of others.



I can recall him putting his own cockamamey plans in front of everyone else, and then getting off scott free with no blame when they all blow up in everyone's face.



> Even his Skrull copy only came up with the Secret Invasion because it was trying to protect Franklyn.



That was a clone, fyi, not skrull copy. And look how awful it is even having him around! Him existing in the first place damned the world to invasion. 



> And when he's freed? His family is his first priority.



Talk about selfish. The whole world's getting devoured by cannibal skrulls, but let's worry ourselves to death over your genius kids and their super-powered guardians, Reed, you dildo. 



> His ocasional near sightness is but a great balance for his genius, and for his role in the Fantastic Four.







> The Imaginauts.



who?



Petes12 said:


> You have some very irrational hatred towards Richards.



About time somebody did. Been too long since we've had a Reed hatefest on this thread. 



Sylar said:


> Damn it just hate Pym like everyone else.





LIL_M0 said:


> No. "It's on bitch" gave him wings of redemption.



This one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Reed is the best of the illuminati 


After Namor



And Blackbolt



And Xavier





okay,and maybe Tony Stark these days...



But he's definitly above current Strange. Right?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 7, 2009)

Slice said:


> Deadpool - Suicide Kings somehow seems really pointless, just wanted to leave this here.
> 
> And what the hell is wrong with your country? They need to '*"?$%' out 'Fuck' but show a closeup of an exploding head (that was MAX compatible violence in there).



That's America for you. Gory violence is a-ok but FOR GOD'S SAKE DON'T YOU DARE SHOW ANYTHING SEXUAL IT WILL POISON CHILDREN'S MINDS.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Reed is the best of the illuminati
> 
> 
> After Namor
> ...



I liked Strange most of the Illuminati at first. I really thought only him and Blackbolt deserved to be in that room, while the other guys should be their assistants in implementing changes. But alas, Strange really failed me, being Richards' yes-man and then emoing out half the time. 

At least Strange is paying his dues by relinquishing his sorcerer supreme title, unlike a certain stretchy scientist douchebag who shall remain namel- REEED YOU ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

And what is reed's title suposed to be? He's still the world's smartest man, that isn't conquering the whole fucking world as personal favor, and you're stil going to run crying to him next time the skrull invade.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

I go the Great Lakes Champions in the event of anything bad.

Squirrel Girl over ANYONE.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And what is reed's title suposed to be? He's still the world's smartest man.



OMG, yeah smartest omg...
Is that a new power of he's now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Juggalo and I could be best friends.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> This made her irredeemable in my eyes:



wow ho is the blondie? thats valkyrie isnt?
She likes deadpool... or at least she liked him in the game.
next years annual should be somethin epic like Deadpool vs Squirrel Girl the rematch!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 7, 2009)

Just like to say I'm broadcasting the Music Department radio show now if you want to listen. I do plan on talking a bit on comic books here and there:


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2009)

omg! so nice"!
talk about deadpool and he's uncoiming movie.
Hugh Laurie for black tom ftw!

edit: cant open it :sad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

It opens with i-tunes. 

Yoshi sounds like Sodam Yat.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 7, 2009)

I just had to restart my computer, and did a whole conversation about comic books without realising that I wasn't connected to the internet.

edit:show cancelled due to my internet sucking.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I just had to restart my computer, and did a whole conversation about comic books without realising that I wasn't connected to the internet.



I thought it was just awkward silence.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 7, 2009)

Show is cancelled, my internet sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be honnest, I didn't wach it


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter.

Me: Internet?
Internet: Yoshi?
Me: It's on, Bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2009)

finally got around to reading Runaways #10.  it was pretty good, I really enjoyed the first story quite a bit.  I've been waiting for the whole "Runaways meet the Young X-Men" (especially Santos meeting CHase) to happen *forever*.

didn't like the 2nd half that much, seemed slapped together.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 7, 2009)

I was just a bit dissapointed that we only got a couple of pages of them meeting. Especially with how much of them with the Young Avengers we've had to suffer through.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

specially with how much more the New X-Men (Fuck "young" ) have in common.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

More reviewing For Teh Lulz





> I was more than skeptic about this book. I was downright against it.
> Line-up wise, it made no sense. Still dosen't! There isn't a single character in there that isn't either redundant, or too mentally unballanced neither of which exclusive of the other.
> But the story grew from the all too convinient apocalypse tuesday, and it's getting some roots.
> I commend the arrow like percision the author has found the character's voice with, specially the Cho-Cassie interactions, and, Hank Pym.
> ...


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2009)

Hank only threw it in Reed's face cause no one else on the planet has the balls.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 7, 2009)

Hank has less balls than Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Hank's balls are permanently affected by Pym particles


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2009)

"its On Bitch" Ladies and Gentle men with that iam now a hank Pym fan


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

No, Hank's whole problem is that his balls are too big. Only Tony Stark and Norman Osborne have bigger balls.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a very good reason why Tony's called Brass Man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hank's balls are permanently affected by Pym particles



I actualy had a fucked a pic that mentioned that.....but I can't post it here.....nor can I find it right now.....

I think I might read MA just to see if this line wins as hard as everyone says


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

I just wanted to note that this shit be hella gay


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

mow said:


> I just wanted to note that this shit be hella gay



ewwwwwwwww


Old people sex


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2009)

Eldar Speed Discussion

Did Thor and Beta-Ray Bill just punch out a tidal wave? Why yes, yes they did.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Never been a Beta Ray Bill fan.

But I might read this when it drops


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

mow said:


> I just wanted to note that this shit be hella gay



Next: DIVORCE!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

j jonah jameson and may parker.  Ugh marvel preying on thoughts of mj and peter.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 8, 2009)

Wouldn't Aunt May getting married Quote "Age the character"?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2009)

What if Peter gets a new cousin?   

And of course I can't wait for this to end with Peter getting shot and May selling her marriage to Mephisto in exchange for remaking the world so that she somehow died peacefully in her sleep at some point before meeting Jameson Sr.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

may would it mephisto upside the head with a blessed umbrella


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next: DIVORCE!



In a Spider-man comic? I don't think so!


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Next: DIVORCE!



you mean

NEXT: J. Jonah Jameson removes his mask to reveal he is, in reality, Mephisto!

_DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN _


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

Briliant!


Superb



Amazing


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

yep, you heard it here first people. OMD and BND was plotted cause Mephisto wanted to tap dat ass.

playa playa.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

A Lord of Hell Named Slickback


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Hank has less balls than Lance Armstrong.



Hank has less balls than Tom Green, and that's just pathetic


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Guy thinks a little fire is going to put Victor down, he must be new to the Universe


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

DUN DUM

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Slice (Jun 8, 2009)

Doom


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I was just a bit dissapointed that we only got a couple of pages of them meeting.


Indeed.  This should have been an arc, but then again I guess that is the downfall of Yost no longer being Marvel exclusive and no longer having that much free time on his hands

I also just really enjoyed the whole tour.  Yost writes a great Wolverine and Molly dynamic.  this should have been an arc damn it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Doom having a master never sat that well for me.

Nice to see him being more like himself.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Doom was like
"I've been polite..for THIS bullshit!?  Oh fuck no, time to take you out back to get shot for not applauding me proper."  

Not gonna read it, but maybe that issue,.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2009)

Betta Ray Bill, raw raw raw


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I really would like to see how Galactus jobs this time.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

Whenever I see Beta Ray Bill, I think of Bushwick Bill, the one-eyed midget from the Ghetto Boyz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aw man homie. My mind's playing tricks on me.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2009)

His verse was the best.

Gangster of Love is my jam.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 9, 2009)

Crooked Officer was my fav.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

'CAUSE THIS IS THRILLER!


----------



## mow (Jun 10, 2009)

cover of AoA is the greatest thing ever xD


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 10, 2009)

nova is rly good right now i cant wait for the next issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

The Wolverine "Mile in my Moccasins" story from issue 74 was a fun read.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

When is Marvel Zombies 4 #3 come out, if it hasn't already?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


>


I afuckingprove of all of these covers.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __







Yeah so when can we expect this mini out?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

1st issue drops today I think


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Well the Marquis of Death is turning out to be just as retarded as I imagined him to be


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

He's definitely retardedly powerful. But the story doesn't offend the same way crap like Hulk does, especially since you know there's a reset button hanging over the entire story.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Its not that its that Millar is horrible at not foreshadowing all the fucking time


----------



## Slice (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He's definitely retardedly powerful. But the story doesn't offend the same way crap like Hulk does, especially since you know there's a reset button hanging over the entire story.



You know what? RedHulk could further improve his shown feats by not only punching out an elder but also laying a beatdown on the Marquis.

The main point of this is, if the Marquis interacts with the Rulk i am no longer tempted to view him as anything else than filler 

because thats what the rulk is, filler, and nothing more :rage


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> 1st issue drops today I think



Really?


I am looking forward to this mini series.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

"you have to stop this"

"no Surfer, *you* have to stop this"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 11, 2009)

No one commenting on the epicness that was Deadpool?

"Fly, you Beautiful Bird, FLY!!!"


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> No one commenting on the epicness that was Deadpool?
> 
> "Fly, you Beautiful Bird, FLY!!!"



I'm really liking Deadpool right now.  Can't wait to read the next issue to see what happened to Bulls/Hawkeye.  I like the art aswell.

Even though it is a very minor change, I like his "newer" suite.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

I did my part in the ownage thread


Whose issue should be completly uploaded anyway


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Black holes, eh? GREAT. . . oi vey!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

just wanna say...i like how scarlet was rezzed.  i thought i read this issue but guess not


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

Beta Ray William


----------



## Gooba (Jun 12, 2009)

Are we really going through another "we have to stop Galactus, wait he is an essential force in the universe" story?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

with betta ray bill


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That's kind of why I've been ignoring this tale.  I thought everyone already knew how this was going to go?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> with betta ray bill



and an evil cult with a cosmic pipe organ that makes Black Fucking Holes



I'm fine with it


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2009)

by the way Marvel also wins for this


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> by the way Marvel also wins for this


Im ready to leave work now and read this comic.  I only hope the Obama dog doesn't ruin the epic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

There isn't a single shred of atistic palate that isn't awed by that.



It's still a pretty slow week for marvel.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 12, 2009)

I think Deadpool makes up for it being a slow week. I laugh at just about every panel on that ish.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that Devil Dinosaur they're fighting or just a generic T-Rex.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2009)

you better believe its Devil Dinosaur the original back in the past


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

they fight a generic one in the beginning, _then_ they fight Devil Dinosaur


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm really liking Deadpool right now.  Can't wait to read the next issue to see what happened to Bulls/Hawkeye.  I like the art aswell.
> 
> Even though it is a very minor change, I like his "newer" suite.


Kid Deadpool was


Banhammer said:


> Beta Ray William



Never speak of my name


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Is that Devil Dinosaur they're fighting or just a generic T-Rex.



A T-rex has only 2 claws on the front legs and I think it'd have to be a lot bigger too, assuming that cat is not super-sized. A T-rex is like 40 feet long.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

it's the fucking Devil Dinosaur, don't soil the epic with your logic and your facts.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know what  the devil dinosaur is. All I think of is the Devilsaurs from World of Warcraft


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Does that fucking thing have people hands?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

There was a comic starring a dinosaur that wasn't even as big as a T-rex?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

The indicator on my care-ometer is just not going up at all.

Devilsaurs look way cooler


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

It's halfway there to completly awesome, but, no eagle can soar with just one wing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it's rather stupid, but to each his own...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2009)

if he had a robotic laserbeam attached to his head


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The indicator on my care-ometer is just not going up at all.
> 
> Devilsaurs look way cooler



Didn't you say those were in Warcraft?

Yeah


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Uh oh someone on the comic book forum thinks playing a videogame isn't cool 

here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Uh oh someone on the comic book forum thinks playing a videogame isn't cool
> 
> this



Is this a World of Warcraft wiki?

Yeah.....no


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> if he had a robotic laserbeam attached to his head


I like where this is going... :ho





Petes12 said:


> Uh oh someone on the comic book forum thinks playing a videogame isn't cool


World of Warcraft and the genre of games it belongs to are lame.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just cus it has a pic of the dinosaur. I wasnt expecting anyone to read it. 

There's a wiki for everything though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

> There's a wiki for everything though.




*searches for canadian strippers wiki*

Petes lied to me.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 12, 2009)

I like *Shadowcat!!*


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> "you have to stop this"
> 
> "no Surfer, *you* have to stop this"



At least he beat the crap out of Stardust


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Dammit! Why does Ms. Lion win so hard?

EDIT: Shinkenger!!!!!


----------



## Id (Jun 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Are we really going through another "we have to stop Galactus, wait he is an essential force in the universe" story?


Bill knows Galactus  is important, he just dont give a damn. 


Jesus Christ, Bill mauled Stardust down....again. And unless Surfer gets serious, he going to catch one as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Bill is a retard. I wish G would just beat him up.


Why is Moonboy humping the dinosaur's head?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

No one answered my intial question of 



Chaos Ghost said:


> Does that fucking thing have people hands?



Shit is creeping me out


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

shit, thumbs is more than halfway there to laser beam helmets.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

Deadpool is being renumbered to #900 to parody the fact that so many Marvel titles are reaching #*X*00


Here is some *REAL* artwork for it.





Yes. That IS Kyle Baker's art


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

*squints really really hard*

Best art I've seen in my life.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Deadpool is being renumbered to #900 to parody the fact that so many Marvel titles are reaching #*X*00
> 
> Here is some *REAL* artwork for it.
> 
> ...


The art isn't showing up for me, but that's pretty funny.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

At this point in the Hulk books, I just wish they would keep Juggernaut out of them.  I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

oh my god, look at how far apart his eyes are. And close to his mouth. He's like a mutant frog.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

I was thinking he looked like a turtle or something like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2009)

not gonna pay atention


Also, nice, deadpool is killing dinossaurs.


But the art... 


Not sure


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh hey now I can see the art! Weird.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh hey now I can see the art! Weird.



What am I missing here?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2009)

oh by the way

put the word limo into a google search and look at the images 






my LCS doesn't have the Iron Fist trades


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Heh, so apparently in Jeff Parker's Exiles, Wolverine will die in every reality he appears.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> my LCS doesn't have the Iron Fist trades


_"We still don't know for certain if Sasuke lost his ability to use Kuchiyose and techniques like Senei Jashu and Jagei Jibaku when Orochimaru was removed from his body. Anko is also capable of using Senei Jashu, and the summoning seal Orochimaru placed on his arm(which Sasuke lost along with Orochimaru) could have been there for convenience, not the only way to summon the snakes. The Orochimaru-style Kawarimi, and fast healing were the only abilities linked to Orochimaru's White Snake powers.

His relationship with Orochimaru was nothing like those Naruto and Sakura shared with their masters from the Sannin, but I'd like to think that Sasuke left Orochimaru's tutelage with more than just a Kusanagi no Tsurugi and purple ropes--if only just to keep up the impression of the kids from Team Kakashi being the Sannin's successors."_

Price For All Three: $44.31


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

I live in Canada  (usually why I prefer finding shit since shipping is a bitch)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

here

5 bucks for standard shipping aint that bad mane.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh hey now I can see the art! Weird.



Superpouvoir's servers were down for most of the day


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2009)

image
Isn't shipping free over 25 bucks or something anyways?

And that art for Deadpool looks yucky.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Its not the shipping cost Its I like to buy book then sit down and read book, not buy book wait a month then read book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> And that art for Deadpool looks yucky.


That's almost the ugliest shit I've ever seen, and I've seen Stroham and Liefeld. 

I think I'll stop reading after the Bullseye arc. I could care less about Deadpool becoming a pirate.


Taleran said:


> Its not the shipping cost Its I like to buy book then sit down and read book, not buy book wait a month then read book



Oh. I get you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> This.
> 
> I think I'll stop reading after the Bullseye arc. I could care less about *Deadpool *becoming a *pirate*.



How could you not want this?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

because Deadpool is boring?

the deadpool art is bad photoshop work anyway


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Chaos Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > How could you not want this?
> ...


any more questions Mr Ghost?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

seriously its the LOLRANDUM humor that people go to CTRL+ALT+DEL to read and it pisses me off to no end


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> the deadpool art is bad photoshop work anyway


yeah, it's not exactly Baker's finest hour


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> any more questions Mr Ghost?



Yes, how do you like your negs? scrambled or over easy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> seriously its the LOLRANDUM humor that people go to CTRL+ALT+DEL to read and it pisses me off to no end



Exactly.  I liked the contrast of Cable and Deadpool, but Deadpool by himself really annoys me.





Chaos Ghost said:


> Yes, how do you like your negs? scrambled or over easy



Chaos Ghost ---->   (over easy) <---- Lil' Mo


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

all you want, but you gonna do when me and Mr. Speaker come to visit you?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Deadpool's far from my favorite book but I find the random humor amusing, most issues make me laugh a bit. It's no Secret Six, but I think you guys are bein kind of hard on it.

Also taleran what specifically is your latest sig from?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't know there was such DP hate in here... It is sad really


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

no the sad thing is that so many people are so cheaply amused these days


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Taleran again 


Chaos Ghost said:


> all you want, but you gonna do when me and *Mr. Speaker *come to visit you?


Didn't know what the heck you were talking about, so I googled. 
















... and I still don't know what the heck you're talking about.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Taleran again
> Didn't know what the heck you were talking about, so I googled.
> 
> 
> ...



You've.........never seen Hoodlum?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> no the sad thing is that so many people are so cheaply amused these days



With terrorism, a crappy economy, and my college loans ruining my credit I will gladly be cheaply amused


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You've.........never seen Hoodlum?



Hoodlum? Yeah about a hundred times. You mean the old guy, right? I'm pretty sure his name is Whispers.

"Get ready for your final thrill..." Best threat ever.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

terrorism? really?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

You are missing the way I am using cheap in that sentence

nothing wrong with being amused but at least when the person doing it has put some effort into it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hoodlum? Yeah about a hundred times. You mean the old guy, right? I'm pretty sure his name is Whispers.
> 
> "Get ready for your final thrill..." Best threat ever.



Not him you fool

In the beginning when Illinois gives Bumpy the gun, Bumpy says "Why hello that Mr. Speaker!"

I fuckin love Whispers btw. That scene where they have the stand off with Dutch's men and he has the two pistols....gangsta son


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> no the sad thing is that so many people are so cheaply amused these days



I can only read so much high brow humor and Morrison.  My brain needs a rest every once in a while.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not him you fool
> 
> In the beginning when Illinois gives Bumpy the gun, Bumpy says "Why hello that Mr. Speaker!"
> 
> I fuckin love Whispers btw. That scene where they have the stand off with Dutch's men and he has the two pistols....gangsta son


Yeah! I'm gonna watch it right now. Good night folks.  

ntopic
Marvel Marvel Marvel


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> terrorism? really?



I wanted to say "my lack of getting any" but terrorism seemed better


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

in your head maybe.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

> Dynamic Forces has provided CBR with an exclusive first look at Alex Ross' variant cover for the #1 issue of "The Torch," the forthcoming Mike Carey and Alex Ross miniseries starring the Golden Age Human Torch from "Marvel Comics" #1. "The Torch" #1 is set to go on sale in September.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that an ongoing or mini?

Also Namor?


----------



## Macro9 (Jun 15, 2009)

Look who's coming back

Not like anyone thought he wouldn't.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2009)

Rofl. All I heard when Cap died was "he'll be back after two years tops". Marvel's horridly predictable, eh?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. Just when I thought that Marvel might actually grew a pair


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

at least thry could have let the invaders crap die down


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2009)

There is nothingto be surprised about.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2009)

sigh, i just didnt want this to steal the thunder from Dark Reign (which is thus far, been really really good.) Steve coming back is just...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

lack of surprise does not equal a lack of disapointment.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> lack of surprise does not equal a lack of disapointment.



The teaser trailer piques interest, even though there's no clue as to what the book will be about. I guess it has something to do  with Captain America 49...
NarutoFanVietnam


Also: 
[YOUTUBE]b19t9WDZ-Ss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

LMAO at the life model decoy on the ground playing with the burger!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Rofl. All I heard when Cap died was "he'll be back after two years tops". Marvel's horridly predictable, eh?



Well it actually took 2 and a half. 

Urgh. I like my Bucky Cap dammit.

edit: it is also unclear why they went and did all this media coverage. Bringing cap back to life is kind of a lot less impressive than killing him off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

*reads Runaways solicit*

*HOLY FUCK.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

Inorite

Wait, do you know something I don't?
Shit was top secret

@Id, is that the power cosmic in my william?


----------



## Id (Jun 15, 2009)

I have no clue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

I simpathisize with his quest, admire his ambition, and praise his ideas, but honnestly, what will this accomplish?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if killing Cap was all a ploy to test the waters for how populr Bucky would be

I think when Dark Reign concludes, a certain Web-Slinger might not be around anymore


----------



## Id (Jun 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I simpathisize with his quest, admire his ambition, and praise his ideas, but honnestly, what will this accomplish?



Unleash whats his face all over again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

meh, I'm cool with that



this on another hand


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wonder if killing Cap was all a ploy to test the waters for how populr Bucky would be


I think so. I never liked Steve Rogers. He should stay gone, or at least gone from the Captain America book. Instead they should write about "Steve Rogers" (crazy Cap from the 50's). I bet there are a lot of interesting stories there that are just waiting to be told.





Banhammer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swmt_4W0U6U
> .



This wasn't on Youtube this morning. 
this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think so. I never liked Steve Rogers. He should stay gone, or at least gone from the Captain America book. Instead they should write about "Steve Rogers" (crazy Cap from the 50's). I bet there are a lot of interesting stories there that are just waiting to be told.



THat won't happen. Cap will come back, Bucky will cry, jizz, and give him back the uniform and mantle and take on his new role as All American American, effectively pushing Eli one step further down the Captan America food chain

I wanna know how Falcon caught fire. I really don't like that guy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

Watch Cap come back. . . less than what he is.

He's alive!

. . . But crippled and retarded?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> effectively pushing Eli one step further down the Captan America food chain


I know. 


Chaos Ghost said:


> I wanna know how Falcon caught fire. I really don't like that guy


He was crackin come heads and got caught from behind with a flamethrower. Afterwards, being the manly man that he is, he just ripped off the burning clothes and continued to crack some skulls. *Cap v5: 29*

Also, why don't you like Sam?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

At least now Tony and Thor won't hate each other and the three of them can be buds again


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know.
> 
> He was crackin come heads and got caught from behind with a flamethrower. Afterwards, being the manly man that he is, he just ripped off the burning clothes and continued to crack some skulls. *Cap v5: 29*
> 
> Also, why don't you like Sam?



I just don't. He's just sorta.........there. My dislike is not on the U.S Agent(why do you exist?) level or the Tony Stark/Reed Richards(DIE!!!) level. He just doesn;t do anything for me. He's probalyl one of two black superheros who I don't really care for.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch Cap come back. . . less than what he is.
> 
> He's alive!
> 
> . . . But crippled and retarded?!



I would hope not.  Bucky is a cool Cap and all, but in the team books I've read, he just doesn't seem to fill the role like he should.  Captain America is a leader of men, Bucky Cap was in the background during the Secret Invasion and isn't calling many shots in NA.  I realize he is new to the position, but if Marvel wanted to, they could have written him to be top dog in those team books.  In NA, it seems like no one really took him seriously.  Spidey even calls him Bucky Cap against his wishes.  It's funny, but that position should command more respect.

Although, I wouldn't mind seeing him stay Captain America for a while even after Steve comes back.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just don't. He's just sorta.........there. My dislike is not on the U.S Agent(why do you exist?) level or the Tony Stark/Reed Richards(DIE!!!) level. He just doesn;t do anything for me. He's probalyl one of two black superheros who I don't really care for.



you just haven't read any good Fantastic Four Stories


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

Tony Stark's been good ever since the movie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you just haven't read any good Fantastic Four Stories


I can't stomach Reed long enough to finish one


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I can't stomach Reed long enough to finish one



Walt Simonson's Fantastic Four.


> Anyway, once that's all taken care of, things pretty much go back to normal. And by "normal," I mean that the FF utilize Reed's Radical Dodecahedron (last seen 286 issues before as the Radical Cube) to travel through time to stop the universe from being destroyed twenty years in the future, which involves hopping on a rocket sled and, in one of the most unbelieveably face-rocking moments in Marvel history, hooking Thor's hammer up to Iron Man's armor and blasting their way out of a Black Hole created by a mind-controlled Galactus. And really, that's what Marvel comics are all about.
> 
> 
> At this point, you may well be asking yourself just who could possibly put a hoodoo on Galactus so powerful that his ever-present hunger drives him to eat the universe. The answer, of course, is this guy:







> They go to an alternate universe where President Dan Quayle is about to unleash nuclear war on a Soviet Union led by an immortal thirty-foot tall genocidal half-robot Josef Stalin manufactured by the Disney Corporation.








> And after that? Dinosaurs. And after that? Walt Simonson scripts and Art Adams draws as the New Fantastic Four--Spider-Man, Wolverine, the Hulk, and Ghost Rider--take on monsters, the Mole Man, and a shipload of Skrulls in a story that not only parodies sales-pumping guest stars, but redefines the term "all-out action."



read it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Walt Simonson's Fantastic Four.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one thing about that excited me, and that was GR and Hulk teaming up.

Honestly, I read FF like I read/watch Bleach: If someone tells me that Doom does something epic, then I'll read that issue. Just like if someone tells me Kenpachi or Renji does something cool, then I'll read that volume/watch that ep.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I simpathisize with his quest, admire his ambition, and praise his ideas, but honnestly, what will this accomplish?



So we can unleash Abraxas all over again...who will then get owned by Rulk for some stupid reason.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

then I forgot to mention the part when they get arrested by the Time Police after Doom and Reed have a time travel fight with the lives of the team on the line


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just don't. He's just sorta.........there. My dislike is not on the U.S Agent(why do you exist?) level or the Tony Stark/Reed Richards(DIE!!!) level.He just doesn;t do anything for me.


Ok. I understand. It's how I am with Incredible Herc. For some reason, the character just bores me to no end. 

Also. The Richards hate is strong with this one. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> He's probably one of two black superheros who I don't really care for.


Who's tyhe other one?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> At least now Tony and Thor won't hate each other and the three of them can be buds again



I think the clone Thor was kind of a big deal, maybe more so than Tony being like 5% at fault for cap's death.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Clone Thor was without a doubt the second worst part of Civil War and the fastest Marvel forgets about it the better


besides Thor is on the Run
Tony is on the run
Norman is loosing his grip
Cap comes back
AVENGERS ASSEMBLE
???????
PROFIT


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. I understand. It's how I am with Incredible Herc. For some reason, the character just bores me to no end.
> 
> Also. The Richards hate is strong with this one.
> 
> ...



Which I dont understand because Herc is fucking awesome.

THe other one is/was Goliath

I didnt like Bill Foster and I've yet to see the replacement in action yet Im sure he;s just as fail.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Still, it was definitely the biggest thing Thor was mad about


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

> FANTASTIC FOUR #571
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...






> THE TORCH #1 (of 8)
> Written by MIKE CAREY & ALEX ROSS
> Penciled by PATRICK BERKENKOTTER
> Cover by ALEX ROSS
> ...







> IMMORTAL WEAPONS #3 (of 5)
> Written by RICK SPEARS
> Art by TIMOTHY GREEN II
> Cover by DAVID AJA
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh man Hickman's FF looks so good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

> with the reluctant help of the Torch's best and oldest friend - Tom (Toro) Raymond.


Zombir Toro?! 

But seriously, I bet MT is just gonna manipulate Toro's dna in order to make a new Human Torch... or something,


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

declared

wait a tic

are IIM and Atlas going to bi-monthly?


also look at this cover








> INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #18
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Tony hides out where it all began as Madame Masque's moment of triumph rings out across all the corners of Norman Osborn's empire. Black Widow and Maria Hill are trapped in the belly of the beast. Pepper's suit is in the possession of H.A.M.M.E.R. And when Stark's one last sloppy mistake gives up his location, it's Osborn himself that suits up and gets in the game. *It all ends next issue, kids.*
> 32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99




SHIT


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Clone Thor was without a doubt the second worst part of Civil War and the fastest Marvel forgets about it the better



Clor did give us two really cool scans:



and of course:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper 1.0.5
> 
> wait a tic
> 
> are *IIM *and Atlas *going to bi-monthly?*






> HOUSE OF M: MASTERS OF EVIL


Why?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Agents of Atlas gets 14 issues a year, apparently. Not sure about IIM.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Clor did give us two really cool scans:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course:



You forgot the "HAVE AT THY VILE TRAITORS!!!" one


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Clor did give us two really cool scans:
> 
> 
> 
> and of course:



Clor was created for that second scene and that alone just like how Civil War in general was just Millar writing like he did for Ultimates with a splash page every 3 pages and everything being XTREME then the house of cards fell apart and Civil War ended on the worst note of any event in the history of comics


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

...


*Spoiler*: _runaways_ 



so, runaways are going back to pride-centrism huh..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Clor was created for that second scene and that alone just like how Civil War in general was just Millar writing like he did for Ultimates with a splash page every 3 pages and everything being XTREME then the house of cards fell apart and Civil War ended on the worst note of any event in the history of comics



I liked Civil War

Though the ending was a letdown.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

The problem with Civil War was how much of the conflict was forced to the point of a lot of characters seeming very out of character. I think if it'd been written in character you would not have clone thor, the ridiculous 'if you have powers, be a government hero or go to superjail for the rest of your life' crap, and of course Tony and Steve would probably have just sat down and talked the whole thing out and come up with something very reasonable, and there would be no conflict at all.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

Check it out. Back then their last names were "Schiffer and Jeagerjaques"



this is what Dark Knight has done to to the comics movie industry



> Then comes 2011, when the studios start to get serious about super heroes once more with the fourth installment of the "Spider-Man" film series as well as 20th Century Fox's reboot of its  "Fantastic Four" film franchise. Which will reportedly feature an all-new cast as well as a far darker take on this classic Marvel comic.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2009)

In other news, Lockjaw and the Pet Avengers is fucking awesome. I don't know why Lockjaw gets top billing, but I digress. Fucking awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Winners and Losers: Captain America Reborn*



> the news of Steve Rogers’ return hitting the blogosphere, we at Blog@ decided to take a look at some of the winners and losers when it came to Captain America: Reborn.
> 
> *WINNER: *Sharon Carter. Sharon has been through the wringer the past two years of issues, going through mind control, kidnapping, and even the loss of her unborn child. But the worst part for her has been the guilt — knowing that she killed Captain America. But as we’ve seen in Captain America #600, the rumors of her causing Steve’s demise have been greatly exaggerated — and this frees her from the prison of her own making.
> 
> ...


Check it out. Back then their last names were "Schiffer and Jeagerjaques"


I guess these guys got an advanced copy of Cap 600... I hate them. 


**EDIT*


Taleran said:


> Check it out. Back then their last names were "Schiffer and Jeagerjaques"
> 
> 
> 
> this is what Dark Knight has done to to the comics movie industry



How does Dark Knight get credit for any of that?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> In other news, Lockjaw and the Pet Avengers is fucking awesome. I don't know why Lockjaw gets top billing, but I digress. Fucking awesome.



I have a feeling Ms. Lion is gonna gain Sentry like superpowers at the end of the series

Plus it has Lockheed so it's awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

its supposed to come out today isn't it?


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I have a feeling Ms. Lion is gonna gain Sentry like superpowers at the end of the series
> 
> Plus it has Lockheed so it's awesome.



That would be perfect!!! They could even blame it on BND somehow and I'd have no problem with that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope Doom wins this time around. And M0, I think he's refering to the fact that since Dark Knight, everything has to be darker when it comes to comic movies.

EDIT: In all honesty Lockheed and Ms. Lion seem to be the only important ones on this team.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Except that none of the movies coming out now were started after the Dark Knight came out, and none of the movies in that link are comic book movies...

And finally none of those are reboots of older movie franchises that went wrong.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

you obviously missed the post about the recasted Darker Fantastic Four and Spiderman 4 but to save you the trouble I editted my post


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh I did miss those!

Well... that's not really the fault of the Dark Knight any more than the oversaturation of wire-fu was the Matrix's fault, in my mind.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> are IIM and Atlas going to bi-monthly?


Agents of Atlas has *been* bimonthly since it's release.  It's just that no one has pointed it out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> I guess these guys got an advanced copy of Cap 600... I hate them.


Captain America #600 is being released *TODAY*, not Wednesday.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Agents of Atlas has *been* bimonthly since it's release.  It's just that no one has pointed it out.



no, it's 14 issues a year. So it is only occasionally bi-monthly.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

for at least 3 to 4 months in a row, they've solicited 2 issues a month.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I'm going off of what Jeff Parker said


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

"Issue 4 has Norman Getting his 'child abuse' on..."


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2009)

i lol'ed there too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

I lol'd so much that it's making me want to read the mini-series...

 Curse you Johnathan Hickman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm noticing that there isn't any Captain America #602 solicits for August... or September. Is one of my fav five being put on hiatus for Reborn?!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes. But apparently reborn is about Bucky and friends saving Steve or something. At least that's what I inferred from an interview. Basically reborn is the next chapter in the ongoing Captain America story.

Which, by the way, I assume no one bothered to make a special trip for since no one is talking about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

I suspect since they revealed the full title "Captain America: Reborn" that the following weeks will be filled with interviews.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure. The one I read said that while Steve Rogers is at the center of the reborn story it focuses more on Bucky and the rest, which I assume means that 600 revealed he was alive but it won't be till the end of reborn that he gets saved by Bucky and becomes cap again or whatever.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah I'm sure. The one I read said that while Steve Rogers is at the center of the reborn story it focuses more on Bucky and the rest, which I assume means that 600 revealed he was alive but it won't be till the end of reborn that he gets saved by Bucky and becomes cap again or whatever.


...so I guess that I'm the only one expecting Sharon Carter's dead baby to be Cap reborn. Thats the vibe I got when the Red Skull light show experiment popped up in her memory again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah I'm sure. The one I read said that while Steve Rogers is at the center of the reborn story it focuses more on Bucky and the rest, which I assume means that 600 revealed he was alive but it won't be till the end of reborn that he gets saved by Bucky and becomes cap again or whatever.


I read something that says cap 600 will end Sharon's grief/guilt about killing cap.

*Edit
I guess I remembered it wrong. Sharon's gonna catch hell. 
my new thread



Bergelmir said:


> ...so I guess that I'm the only one expecting Sharon Carter's dead baby to be Cap reborn. Thats the vibe I got when the Red Skull light show experiment popped up in her memory again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Captain America 600 review*

I'm guessing that this is filled with MAJOR SPOILERS, so I didn't read one word. I'll post the link here just in case you guys want to read it... Ok, I skimmed a bit.



> All in all, Captain America #600 is a worthwhile read, even if it might not be worth an extra, Monday trip to the comic store for anyone that lives more than a few minutes drive from the local comic shop.
> 
> Dan's Score: 7.7


Ame is closer than Suna
*Review Rating: 7.5/10*


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only read the first review there but it's not really full of spoilers at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Captain America is on hiatus because Brubaker is writting both *Captain America: Reborn* and *The Marvels Project*, both of which are Cap related, so it would be redundant to write a 3rd series.

Also, Natasha and Bucky as the main characters of Reborn, so yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

also, IGN doesn't usually spoil.  if they do, they'll give you a heads up in the first 2 paragraphs


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Apparently they considered continuing Captain America during Reborn with stories from the past, but decided it was too much work basically.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

Taleran:

how could you fucking forget this?





> *SHANG-CHI: MASTER OF KUNG-FU
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN, CHARLIE HUSTON,
> MIKE BENSON & ROBIN FURTH
> Penciled by KODY CHAMBERLAIN, NELSON & MORE!
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

> It's DEADPOOL versus SHANG-CHI, the peerless Master of Kung-Fu, in a KUNG-FU MOTORCYCLE RACE!




All I care about


----------



## Deviate (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy fuck! Those are some top-class writers right there!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

This does not bode well for the Juggernaut.


> *INCREDIBLE HULK # 602*
> The Story: X marks the spot as *the most insane father and son duo in the Marvel Universe take on one of the Green Goliath's most formidable adversaries. That's right, it's the JUGGERNAUT*, bi--bi--boys and girls! What happens when an unstoppable force meets the Old Power and the gamma-fueled genes of the Strongest One There Is? Massive destruction and emotional revelation, that's what! Continuing the acclaimed writer Greg Pak's return to the "Incredible Hulk,”plus, in the "Savage She-Hulk" backup story written by Fred Van Lente, Lyra takes on the all-new Gamma Corps Black! Rated T …$3.99


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2009)

poor jugs. Don't worry, the fandom will protect you!


That's not Loeb though is he? Cause Loeb and another father-son  shtick



God  Never again


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2009)

it's Greg Pak


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> This does not bode well for the Juggernaut.



I laughed at JUGGERNAUT Bi-bi-boys and girls

But THey got him in a Skaar/Hulk handicap match? Shit don't look good Juggos.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

Juggs pretty much just got his power back, and now this.  This is a Hulk comic, that is bad news for Juggy.  I've heard they might bring out the WWH persona for the Father/Son "reunion".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Juggs pretty much just got his power back, and now this.  This is a Hulk comic, that is bad news for Juggy.  I've heard they might bring out the WWH persona for the Father/Son "reunion".



Mother of God/.....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Juggs pretty much just got his power back, and now this.  This is a Hulk comic, that is bad news for Juggy.  I've heard they might bring out the WWH persona for the Father/Son "reunion".



They should've just kept that persona full time instead of allowing Loeb to revert him back to a Retard again.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> it's Greg Pak



People seem to have neglected this very fucking critical aspect. 

Pak on Hulk = JMS on Thor.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2009)

Juggs got his power back in WWH: X-Men.

He got de-pussifyed in X-Men: Legacy


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Juggs got his power back in WWH: X-Men.
> 
> He got de-pussifyed in X-Men: Legacy



Now we don't need two half naked green dudes beating him up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

there's an awesome "In soviet Russia" joke waiting to hapen in Iron Man.


Don't let me down guys


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

PS: Juggernaut will loose due to some retarded asscuse, like, if you're touching his armor thenn you're unstoppable too, or if you trip him again, he won't stop untill the sun


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to see someone turn his helmet around so he can't see out of it :ho


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

has that ever actually happened?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #119 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Seems like it took a long time for this to come out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

ABOUT TIME. WHOO-HOO!


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2009)

Raise your hand if the opening to Captain Britain annoyed the hell out of you.

*raises both hands*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

makes _some_ sense, but yeah it was annoying.

but damn, only 1 issue left


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

Dakota looks like Mary Jane.

Capitan Britan, mo' like Capptain Brilliant,amirite


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Dakota looks like *Mary Jane*.



who? **


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Raise your hand if the opening to Captain Britain annoyed the hell out of you.
> 
> *raises both hands*



*stands up*

On a different note, anyone read Mighty Avengers this week?

That issue is so much of disturbing win. Like, AWESOME disturbing. I don't even know where to fucking start.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah I've been really liking Slott's MA.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2009)

Cho getting owned by Valeria? Awesome 

Hercules MAKING A SONG OUT OF IT? Epic Win


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Mark Waid is writing a Doctor Strange *mini* post New Avengers

Remender is writing a Doctor Voodoo *ongoing* post New Avengers


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2009)

fuck year Voodoo


Marvel had a fucking killer week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Mark Waid is writing a Doctor Strange *mini* post New Avengers
> 
> Remender is writing a *Doctor Voodoo* *ongoing* post New Avengers


It's Brudda Voodoo!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Bendis made a good choice, he could have done a lot worst.

Also I'm intrigued by what Waid has planned for Strange.  He's planned a *HUGE* revamp, everything is being stripped to its core as Strange rebuilds himself.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's Brudda Voodoo!



he got a promotion to Doctor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

... Or maybe he went to college.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2009)

I just read MA

my god I think I love Herc even more


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

I laughed at the last panel of She-Hulk. You go Osborn, tap that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Cho getting owned by Valeria? Awesome
> 
> Hercules MAKING A SONG OUT OF IT? Epic Win


Only thing I enjoyed in that issue


Kilowog said:


> Mark Waid is writing a Doctor Strange *mini* post New Avengers
> 
> Remender is writing a Doctor Voodoo *ongoing* post New Avengers



Wouldn't he be *Docta *Voodoo?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wouldn't he be *Docta *Voodoo?


                                            +1


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2009)

I think Cho needs to re-do his list of the smartest people in the Marvel U


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Made the whole issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

How does the Smartest People In Marvel list go nowadays anyway?

And isn't Valeria spose to be smarter tan Reed?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

Kissing what!?  No!  Fuck!  No!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

> And isn't Valeria spose to be smarter tan Reed?


no.  But she will be in a few years.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2009)

But I like it that Reed has decided to stop being useless


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the idea of Reed Richards' uselessness coming from his humility.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ... Or maybe he went to college.



being Sorceror Supreme comes with a PHD and an MD


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 19, 2009)

Shang-Chi has a one-shot coming out in a couple of months. Hopefully it'll lead to a new series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> How does the Smartest People In *DCU* list go nowadays anyway?



. . .


> General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> . . .



.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kissing what!?  No!  Fuck!  No!



But it's like kissing god. GOD.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2009)

But that means Reed Richards is smarter than God...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> But that means Reed Richards is smarter than God...





I think my mind has been effectively fucked


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Planetary came up with the perfect explanation for Reed's intelligence.

He can stretch.  He can stretch his brain matter when he thinks.  He can increase the size of one part of his brain when he's using it.  Add that to the fact that he was a super genius _before_ he got powers.

...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Planetary came up with the perfect explanation for Reed's intelligence.
> 
> He can stretch.  He can stretch his brain matter when he thinks.  He can increase the size of one part of his brain when he's using it.  Add that to the fact that he was a super genius _before_ he got powers.
> 
> ...



..................

Why does that make me hate him more?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Because your brain is so pathetic its almost like an infectious disease to Richards.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 20, 2009)

Isn't that the explantion the Ultimate version uses?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Ultimate Reed Richards doesn't really "stretch" like 616 Reed, he's basically just a giant amoeba.  Also he's a retard.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Because your brain is so pathetic its almost like an infectious disease to Richards.



i think you goy my brain and your face confused thar matey


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Planetary came up with the perfect explanation for Reed's intelligence.
> 
> He can stretch.  He can stretch his brain matter when he thinks.  He can increase the size of one part of his brain when he's using it.  Add that to the fact that he was a super genius _before_ he got powers.
> 
> ...



But. . . how would the neuron firing adjust to that? Take longer to fire and receive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2009)

Ultimate Reed does that exact thing.

Or at least what Sue's mother said he does


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Planetary came up with the perfect explanation for Reed's intelligence.
> 
> He can stretch.  He can stretch his brain matter when he thinks.  He can increase the size of one part of his brain when he's using it.  Add that to the fact that he was a super genius _before_ he got powers.
> 
> ...


I call bullshit.  Exhibit A; Plastic Man.  Exhibit B; Elongated Man.  Exhibit C; Monkey Fucking D Luffy


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2009)

All the people you mentioned have the mental capacity of a baked potato. combined.

QED


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Less, I think.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2009)

Well Luffy just plays dumb so he's not actually stupid but he was no Reed before he ate his fruit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

here's the thing

616 Reed is a bonafide GENIUS.  He was scary smart before the accident.

Ult. Reed is a retarded howler monkey.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> here's the thing
> 
> 616 Reed is a bonafide GENIUS.  He was scary smart before the accident.
> 
> Ult. Reed is a retarded howler monkey.




Ultimate Reed was an inquisitive, genius in the making from the moment he was born. His intelligence is also his dagger, because for each super intelligent thing he does he puts the world in jeopardy.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

I like hyperbole, so sue me. :xzaru


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Awaits lawyers to deliver summons


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

seriously speaking, the one thing that separates Ult. and 616 Reed is that Ult. Reed is arrogant and never thinks of the consequences.  616 Reed is the opposite, he overthinks things way too much, worried over what drastic effects his ideas would have on the world.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ultimate Reed is a teenaged boy. When I was 19 I did all sorts of potentially dangerous things without minding the consequences.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I can tell 616 Reed has always more or less been the way he is now.  At 19 he wasn't anything like Ult. Reed.

But you may also have a point, 616 Reed is a father, and was one of the first "modern" heroes so he's well aware of the dangers that face Earth and his responsibilities to his family and the world.

Also a random theory:

616 Reed is 6 years older than Susan, they didn't get together until well after they reached adulthood, so the whole having a girlfriend at a young age might have made him cocky...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Also a random theory:
> 
> 616 Reed is 6 years older than Susan, they didn't get together until well after they reached adulthood, so the whole having a girlfriend at a young age might have made him cocky...


What? 

**EDIT*
Ohhhhhhh... You mean it made Ultimate Reed cocky. 

I guess you could say that, but I'm not sure if regular Reed had a girlfriend as a kid or not...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I call bullshit.  Exhibit A; Plastic Man.  Exhibit B; Elongated Man.  Exhibit C; Monkey Fucking D Luffy



Plastic Man is literally made of plastic.

Elongated Man does something similar, he stretches his eyes to act as a magnifying glass and does the same with his ears and nose when crime solving

Luffy is a rubber man, not literally rubber, but his body has the constitution of rubber.  so stretching usually leads to the whole spring back thing


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

updated preview




*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #119 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

I've said it once and I'll say it again

Brubaker's DD > Brubaker's Cap


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thor! 

I'd almost forgotten it was coming out today. Seems like it's been forever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

BLOODY NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2009)

fucking shame man. I cant believe they decided to do a stupid Thor event rather than keeping one of their best assets on board. Marvel shooting themselves in the foot again. I hope he goes to DC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

He still has the finish The Twelve, though.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

So....Secret Warriors, yes please.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 25, 2009)

This week is sadly lacking in titles with "Wolverine" in them.  Only 4?  Come on, can't you do better?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

did not know daken had so many mary sue powers.


Really, that douche sounds like it was made by a weaboo fanfic writer.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought it was just his healing, claws and pheremone BS. So basically wolverine's powers except he has pheremones screw with your senses instead of having 'heightened senses'. Or something.

But of all the minis/ongoings focusing on a specific member of Osborn's team... Dark Wolverine is easily the worst. I mean, really? That's the premise of the book? Daken's sooo cool cus he's the biggest dick on the team, messing with Bullseye. Dumb. The Hawkeye one has become moronic too, but at least that had a few lulz the first issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

He has healing, he's half asian half wolverine half munchkin, he's bisexual, his claws are laced with a cut-everything katana, he has the power to mae everyone around him imediatly fall in love with his presence, and he is unbearably beautifull(read metrosexual), and the one true villan/hero/center of the plot of Wolverine, all along...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is bisexual a superpower?

People falling for him are because of the pheromones though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

It's a Mary Sue trait. He wants everyone and everyone wants him for no good reason. He talks to animals and his farts smell like Roses.



Usual internal conflict is WHY CAN'T I BE LESS SPECIAL!


He has daddy issues instead


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

X-23 > Daken, character-wise?

The latter bores me.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

I figure Way's strategy is to do as much as possible to make you cheer out loud when Wolverine finally offs his kid.

Kelly put Daken to good use in ASM. But maybe that's just a testament to how satisfying it is to see Daken get beat up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

X-23 is to daken like luke skywalker is to eragon


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

So...X-23 is totally irrelevant these days?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...X-23 is totally irrelevant these days?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

mow said:


> here



I'm surprised he stuck around as long as he did.  Ever since OMD he's just been going through the motions with Marvel.  Expect to see him for years to come at DC though.

Looks like Peter Milligan is replacing him.  He's a pretty good writer so I'm not losing hope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

At least he turned in splendid work on Thor.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah although its kinda a massive plot hole that Balder wouldn't remember who Doctor Doom is he seems completely oblivious


also nice to see Stephen useful, and nice way to Power Down Thor without seeming cheap


also



> The catalogue solicitation describes the appearance of a new long-lost ally



this book is coming out in SEPTEMBER hmmmmm


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2009)

Could Doom be out to steal the Odin Force?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

It's already sacrificed to the hammer.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2009)

which is funny because on his death Odin's Power goes to all his sons

so Thor is now the odd one out


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

so Taleran what would you think of Peter Milligan on Thor?  He seems like one of the contenders for the next writer, he did the Cabal story with Loki and is doing the Annual.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2009)

should be interesting since hes already shown he can handle the Supernatural on his Hellblazer


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's already sacrificed to the hammer.



Could anyone explain this a little more please?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2009)

hammer broke, odinforce fix, no odinforce left, the end


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

also thor dies if the hammer breaks now. 

Iron Man preview: Stock

Can I just say that whatever they've changed with the inking or the way the artist does faces has helped tremendously. That looks so much better than it used to.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn Hercules was terrific in every way.

Zeus is such a douchebag 


also we get to see Uncle Ben again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

mow said:


> here


Just when I was digging this series. I hope the artist stays.  



Kilowog said:


> Looks like Peter Milligan is replacing him.


I don't know this person and cbdb isn't working for me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2009)

current run of Hellblazer


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hellblazer doesn't interest me. Give another example.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2009)

Human Target?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## mow (Jun 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm surprised he stuck around as long as he did.  Ever since OMD he's just been going through the motions with Marvel.  Expect to see him for years to come at DC though.
> 
> Looks like Peter Milligan is replacing him.  He's a pretty good writer so I'm not losing hope.



I heard that Fraction is actually replacing him, at least that's what the grape vine says.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Really? Now that's news to my ears.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know this person and cbdb isn't working for me.



Sub-Mariner: The Depths





mow said:


> I heard that Fraction is actually replacing him, at least that's what the grape vine says.



Fraction says he's burned on Thor after his 4 one-shots and is hesitant to return unless he knows he can do his best.  Also he's confirmed that as opposed to 2007 and 2008 where he did everything the editors asked of him, in 2009 he's sticking mainly to Iron Man and X-Men.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2009)

Link removed

JMS confirms he's gone.  He's gonna launch two miniseries for Image, and then he's going to DC full time.  Currently working on the Red Circle One-shots, and Brave and the Bold.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

First they pin Loeb and then they snip JMS?

DCCCCCCCCCCCCCC



Also
Cheaters


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

. . . .yeabuwha?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

Themesong. They haz it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

The Bride of Nine Spiders is the funniest character ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2009)

I should really get back to Iron Fist


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> e-nat
> 
> JMS confirms he's gone.  He's gonna launch two miniseries for Image, and then he's going to DC full time.  Currently working on the Red Circle One-shots, and Brave and the Bold.



Well they need to put him on a better book than that, immediately.

Edit: he said he's got a secret DC project and I guess it's something he really wants to , something with superman maybe?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I should really get back to Iron Fist



I just started today. It's not as awesome as the tournament stuff, but (so far) it's preety good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess the last issue comes out today... I was looking forward to "Fall of the House of Rand" as an arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, it's supposed to just be on hiatus while they do the one shots right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

No.                               


> *IMMORTAL IRON FIST #27  *
> 
> *WRITER:* Duane Swierczynski
> *PENCILS:* Travel Foreman
> ...


It's a landmark because no previous Iron Fist series has lasted longer than 15 issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe another reboot.

But damn, would that be stupid.

But at least it would continue.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2009)

Notice why JMS is leaving Thor, becuase he doesn't want to be writing a book railroaded into the next big Marvel Event 

(Demon War? both Infernus and Hellstorm in the most recent NA seem to back this up)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2009)

Is it really gonna came to sunday without Runaways?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 27, 2009)

It's become the Immortal Weapons.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

So what's this stuff about Wolverine dieing in the 616 Universe?  People on another board think it might actually happen.


Link


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Remember the Fantastic Four "The End" and "Last Story"?

I'm thinking along those same lines.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

They were saying that it is tied to the end of Dark Reign.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well they need to put him on a better book than that, immediately.
> 
> Edit: he said he's got a secret DC project and I guess it's something he really wants to , something with superman maybe?


Brave & Bold can be a good book when they have the right writers, and now they have JMS.

also yeah, JMS' all time favorite superhero is Superman, you can probably bank on him doing something Supes related



LIL_M0 said:


> No.
> It's a landmark because no previous Iron Fist series has lasted longer than 15 issues.


I think they mentioned that depending on how well the one-shots sell, they _might_ do an "Immortal Weapons" series and have it be more of a team/ensemble thing



Taleran said:


> Notice why JMS is leaving Thor, becuase he doesn't want to be writing a book railroaded into the next big Marvel Event



JMS is the type of writer who doesn't like editorial mandates.  the entire first half of his ASM run was him doing his own thing, and the 2nd half was him doing New Avengers, Civil War tieins and fucking OMD.  I'm surprised he didn't just quit right there.

DC seems to be doing right by him, since his Brave & Bold stuff uses Bruce not Dick


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Last I'd heard they'd said that that was some sort of mistake on the soliciter's part and the series should be coming back after Immortal Weapons. But that was a while ago and sounded weird then, so whatever.

Also I was thinking that the Wolverine thing might be the end of Origins.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Also I was thinking that the Wolverine thing might be the end of Origins.



Yeah. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 So I heard Romulus looks just like Logan?


----------



## Kinjishi (Jun 27, 2009)

This is when the big heads at Marvel need to step back and let a writer do what the fuck he wants with the story he has created. There is no reason JMS has to feel the need to step down because he doesn't feel adequate enough to force his well-written and already magnificent story in its own right, into Marvel's next big event, which we all know will be all hype and little bite. Sometimes you just can't do anything but shake your head at the stupidity in this industry.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Yeah.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think they showed what he looked like yet.  I've only seen a silhouette.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Got the Ultimates Omnibus.

FUCKING PRETTY PENNY.


----------



## Z (Jun 27, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I didn't think they showed what he looked like yet.  I've only seen a silhouette.



I don't know I heard it somewhere.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Runaways is up


*Spoiler*: __ 



Old Lace down!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Valhalla Welcomes It's New Member


----------



## Hellion (Jun 28, 2009)

I like Skaar son of Hulk


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Valhalla Welcomes It's New Member



Since when do Raptors go to heaven?

Runnaways seems determined to destroy everything that made it good in the first place. I'm surprised it still has fans.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Since when do Raptors go to heaven?
> 
> Runnaways seems determined to destroy everything that made it good in the first place. I'm surprised it still has fans.



As long as Molly and Nico are still alive i'll read it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Really? I though Immonem has just put it back on track.

Runaways die when they get killed, because one of the strong themes of this series is that reality bites kids.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 28, 2009)

Of course they're bringing Gert back. But seriously, I never liked Old Lace, so I'm actually pretty happy that the hyped death was her.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm surprised they're bringing Gert back before Alex, given how Vaughan teased us with the latter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Old Lace could be the next Rex The Wonder Dog. You will mourn her passing, or I will bitch about this


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2009)

Old Lace >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gert


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Old Lace once jumped out of a sky scrapper, carved herself at a wall while grabbing chase with her dinossaur teeth and saving them from a rocket blast by the punisher.

Fuck if that's not ownage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be more excited if one of the human runaway filth had died.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

I'dd be more excited if your face had died.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm surprised they're bringing Gert back before Alex, given how Vaughan teased us with the latter.



I don't read runnaways anymore but bringing Alex back could get me reading this book again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2009)

Ms. Lion > Old Lace


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't read runnaways anymore but bringing Alex back could get me reading this book again.



Bringing Alex back may bring the Gibborim back, I think.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Bringing Alex back may bring the Gibborim back, I think.



Or as I like to call them Marvel's Cthulhu. Although I don't think Lovecraft was thinking of giant goat heads..


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

I know there was a non-Runaways book where the Gibborim actually played a role.  But I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Or as I like to call them Marvel's Cthulhu. Although I don't think Lovecraft was thinking of giant goat heads..



they're actually from the bible...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

moral hazard

Diggle talks DD



> AD: Norman doesn't care about niceties like "outing" heroes in the press. You're either with him or against him; and if you're against him, he sends Bullseye to kill you. End of story.


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 30, 2009)

> AD: My plan is to kill off Matt Murdock and have him reborn as an avenging angel working for Heaven.... Nah, just kidding! But let's just say Daredevil has been on the back foot for a while now. It's high time he got pro-active and went on the offensive.


 Last time he went full on offensive mode, he became the Kingpin. What the frack is gonna happen now?



> NRAMA: And with your start on #501, you're teamed with Roberto De La Torre - are you tuning your writing to his style, or is he working to bring a bit more grit in or...what?
> 
> AD: I'm already tuned in to Roberto's style after working with him on Thunderbolts, and the work he's producing for Daredevil is just off-the-scale awesome. It's the perfect blend or character, action and grit.
> 
> ...


Matt finally gives in and takes over the Hand?


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Matt finally gives in and takes over the Hand?



...holy hell i think you figured it out.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm 100% certain I'd figured that out and posted it earlier somewhere. 

Basically, once Daredevil made 'the list', I figured the only possible way he could be important to Osborn was if he was leading the Hand.

edit: SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2009)

Pete is a time traveling plagiarist!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ridiculous, I hate time travel


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2009)

when does "*Beta Ray Bill: Godhunter #2*", come out?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

two    weeks


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2009)

lol Exiles

Hank Pym destroys everything he touches again


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2009)

Goddamn I hate the Marquis of Death

on the other hand back to good marvel



I luv this book


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel sad for Namor and Namora


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel relieved really.

It got creepier before it got better though


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, I mean Namor was a coincidence, but If I was Namora the whole "I was just a eugenics experiment" would freak me out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

It's okay, Namora you can go burry your sorrows on Carol Danver's breasts at home now


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

On another news, OMYGOD SEX&CITY ON TIGHTS  /wrists


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's okay, Namora you can go burry your sorrows on Hercules massive breasts at home now


Fucking fixed.  Pimp juice of Zeus or not.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

That's what makes sales! i*c*st.

On a different note, Marvel Divas is fucking terrible.

The ending is reminiscent of Winnick. I give you one guess on how something like that ends.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 2, 2009)

well now I'm curious CBG


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

seems to me like Marvel half assedly trying to match Gotham City Sirens concept


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2009)

t reminded me of sex in the city, only even more boring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> t reminded me of sex in the city, only *shittier*



Fixed now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you talking about Divas? It has Black Cat in it and I like the interior art (though I only read the first two panels so far), it has to be good (please don't prove me wrong, please don't prove me wrong)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2009)

It made Black Cat worst, somewhat.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2009)

I just realized that this week *TWO Bryan Hitch comics came out on time*


----------



## Deviate (Jul 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It made Black Cat worst, somewhat.



Yeah, I agree. Why the fuck is she complaining at all in the issue? "OMG, poor me, I'm banging a super-rich Native-American furry, boo-hoo". Bitch should have taken the money.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2009)

Suddenly I hear "Make a Man out of You!" in the background


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2009)

1940s variant? Where is the Wolverine variant?


----------



## Deviate (Jul 4, 2009)

On hold. Marvel is busy pumping out Marvel Apes variants instead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I just realized that this week *TWO Bryan Hitch comics came out on time*



Well, the Reborn comic doesn't really compare to Ultimates. . . but, uh. . .

Forget it. He's right.

World's ending.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2009)

Link removed



> BUG: You seem to be among the writers at Marvel who really respect the rich history of the universe and continuity of its characters. Do you consider yourself a Marvel Zombie and what does that term mean to you?
> 
> JP: Not really, because there's a lot of stuff that I'm disrespecting that I artfully misdirect readers away from. But I do embrace a lot of things other creators might find silly, because that stuff might also in fact, be Awesome. And if the history makes sense, I try my best to work with it.
> 
> I've never gotten the Marvel Zombie thing, or people who only read DC. It's like if you were in a Barnes and Noble and there were prose readers sneering at each other across the aisles, with one proclaiming he only reads HarperCollins books and another sniping that Random House is best.



I love Jeff Parker


also

this cover kicks ass


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2009)

Indeed.  The man has a golden touch, he's brought the Hood back to basics, and he's made Exiles awesome again, and of course Agents of Atlas.

Also everyone should read Mysterius: The Unfathomable, it's Parker's creator owned Wildstorm series, and it's *AWESOME*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

Wait......what? Exiles awesome again? You mean Claremont isn't defiling it anymore? I dropped it because he was 'writing' it

And Adi Granov is an awesome artist


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2009)

Exiles is into it's 4th issue by Jeff Parker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Exiles is alright, IMO. FAR better than Claremont, though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it still a cheap X-men rip-off?


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the recent Shatterstar/Rictor debacle? Apparently, Liefeld isn't very fond of it.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 6, 2009)

Adi Granov is my favorite artist.  His style really makes comic art feel like _art_.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

My only gripe with him is that his pictures look too much like poses, I don't get a sense of movement with it


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2009)

you can say that about pretty much all the photorealistic artists at some point or another, from Ross to Granov to Del'otto


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you can say that about pretty much all the photorealistic artists at some point or another, from Ross to Granov to Del'otto



Not really, Del'Otto has a more fluid feel, his art isn't as 'clean'. Not to sure about Ross, a lot of it is posing especially if you have someone like Superman and Captain Marvel fighting and their arms are interlocked


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2009)

Del'Otto costs a shitload and takes an equal amount of time too.

Last year, when he was here in Toronto, a headshot from him cost $500, and far more for an upper body shot.

And his finished art isn't worth the money, IMO. Could have done more, but cops out.


----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2009)

man, id shell any amount to have  a print of that Drax Vs Thanos cover on my wall. shit be epic, yo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Has anyone heard of the recent Shatterstar/Rictor debacle? Apparently, Liefeld isn't very fond of it.



Which makes it officially epic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2009)

His art in Secret War was pretty damn good as well imo


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

So i've just caught up with the current Ghost Rider run


JESUS CHRIST 


> Come along you prussian nancies! THE GHOST FLYER thrists for luftwaffe BLOOD!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2009)

Jason Aaron's GR is indeed awesome


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)

> Marvel Studios has just issued a press release confirming what we've been hearing for months now: Natalie Portman will play Jane Foster in Kenneth Branagh's THOR.
> 
> According to Marvel, Foster will be "updated" for this film. I suppose this means she'll now be a doctor instead of a nurse? We do know she won't be Donald Blake's love interest, but that's only because Thor's human alter-ego isn't being written into Branagh's film.
> 
> Portman is the third actor confirmed for THOR. She joins Chris Hemsworth (Thor) and Tom Hiddleston (Loki). The film is currently scheduled for release on May 20, 2011. For more info, here's the press release in its entirety:



sounds good


interesting


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So i've just caught up with the current Ghost Rider run
> 
> 
> JESUS CHRIST



Yeah no that shit didn't make any fucking sense.
I miss Ghost Rider from hell not heaven. 
Made it seem like freaking Highlander.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2009)

Daniel Way came up with that Angelic Ghost Rider stuff, Aaron is just making the best of it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Fine...but someone better make it better when the mini series comes out in august or whenever.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 13, 2009)

Marvel 70th Anniversary Variants



^ Notice how Marvel tries to hedge their exposed fail (Liefield) by surrounding it with win (Cheung).

These covers are a clear nod to covers Marvel did to celebrate their 25th anniversary


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Liefield still can't draw feet apperently.

Also like how Cable's techno-organic hand is always gloved...does it get cold?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 13, 2009)

Do I only count 6 pouches?  Someone must have been holding his reigns.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2009)

You know, maybe its the coloring, but that isn't bad for Liefield. Its actually pretty decent.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2009)

At some point he did learn something akin to proper anatomy. He's still learning faces though apparently


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Has anyone heard of the recent Shatterstar/Rictor debacle? Apparently, Liefeld isn't very fond of it.



Nobody is very fond of what Peter David does...

I bet that if lefield ever gets he's hands on writting madrox, he is gonna take revenge by Castrating him or somethin like tha 
I mean he created those chars isnt? I would be pissed if they did that to my creations.

why does everybody hate lefield? 
I loled when I saw he's captain america with breasts tought.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2009)

im sorry, i dont want any part of this. Must I point out the fact this cover shows 2 of the worst things in marvel history: loeb  and liefield?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2009)

I can lower you one worst.

Imagine Chuck Austen and Liefield.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, Loeb has done some of the best stuff in comics, he just also happened to do some of the worst.  It isn't fair to lump him in with Liefield.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 14, 2009)

Liefield is probably one of the main reasons the 90's was almost the end for comics.

Loeb is the reason the Ultimate Universe is now a footnote in Marvel's solicits.

IMO fucking up an entire universe has no real levels of failure. If you fuck up a whole universe you can't be better than someone who has done the same.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Though, Loeb has some damn good works, such as Batman: Long Halloween and Superman For All Seasons.

What good did Liefield ever do?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2009)

I dunno, fucking up a Universe with less than a 1000 comics isn't nearly as bad as fucking up one with millions.

Plus if I listed my top 50 stories Loeb would have handful of em, and he laid the groundwork for the (second) best comic book movie ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy keeps holding on to Tim Sale's work like a hobo to the scraps of a free dinner at Applebees.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 14, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I dunno, fucking up a Universe with less than a 1000 comics isn't nearly as bad as fucking up one with millions.



Actually... I think it is


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

nearly destroying an entire medium >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  wrecking a universe


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Though, Loeb has some damn good works, such as Batman: Long Halloween and Superman For All Seasons.
> 
> What good did Liefield ever do?



I thought we determined that Sale knocked out loeb and threw him in a closet while he did Long Halloween solo


sadly that still doesn't explain the plothole that is Gilda Dent


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2009)

CHAINSAW *aaaaaargh* FOR THE WIN!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnOVsjGTET8[/YOUTUBE]​This is so stupud.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanos kidnapped Obama's dog
that bastard


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2009)

They keep facing bigger and bigger enemies 

I say, if in the next issue they face Gallactus, there will be cake


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 19, 2009)

FUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKK

I want my immortal weapons NAO!!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

> INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #19
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> WORLD’S MOST WANTED: THE CONCLUSION!
> ...



Well, that's ominous.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

> FANTASTIC FOUR #572
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...



with Millar gone the FF can come back to the Marvel thread


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

the 4 page preview they put in the back of their books looks cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> with Millar gone the FF can come back to the Marvel thread



I seem to be behind on my fantastic Four, why are they fighting the Celestials.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Because Reed had an idea.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I seem to be behind on my fantastic Four, why are they fighting the Celestials.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

Reed is trying to SOLVE EVERYTHING


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Because Reed had an idea.



Please tell me it somehow involves repowering his son.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

We have no idea why they're fighting. We can only assume it's because Reed tried to 'fix everything', as the solicits have been saying, and this is how it inevitably turned out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

When HoM was on, I was expecting a RW battle between Scarlet Witch and Franklin Richards.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

Godhunter #2. How on earth is Bill + that alien ships meant to have a 6%/11% chance against G and his heralds? By no rights should they have any chance


----------



## Deviate (Jul 20, 2009)

> DAREDEVIL #501
> Written by ANDY DIGGLE
> Art by ROBERTO DE LA TORRE
> Cover by ESAD RIBIC
> ...



Whoever said Daredevil would lead The Hand, you were right.





> PUNISHER #10
> Written by RICK REMENDER
> Penciled by TAN ENG HUAT
> Cover by MIKE MCKONE
> ...



It's about time.





> THUNDERBOLTS #137
> Written by ANDY DIGGLEPenciled by MIGUEL ANGEL SEPULVEDA
> Cover by FRANCESCO MATTINA
> This is it, the finale to writer Andy Diggle?s run! Who is Scourge? What is Black Widow II?s game? Who answers Songbird?s cry for help? All the answers are supplied here, in the latest shocking installment of the book that ComicPants.com calls ?Bold and awesome...One of the best books Marvel puts out. Period.?
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99



The return of the true Thunderbolts?

-- No Cover --




> MARVEL ZOMBIES: EVIL EVOLUTION
> Written by KARL KESEL
> Penciled by ROB DISALVO
> Cover by MARCOS MARTIN
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

> This is it, the finale to writer Andy Diggle’s run!


**


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

that was very fast.

oh well at least he's starting DD.  let's hope he does at least half as good as Bendis or Brubaker.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, at least it was/will be a good year of Thunderbolts (excluding Magnum Opus).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

God, the Hood is such a joke. Has he done anything noteworthy?

And why is Diggle leaving TBolts? Who's taking over?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God, the Hood is such a joke. Has he done anything noteworthy?
> 
> And why is Diggle leaving TBolts? Who's taking over?



What he said.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Whoever said Daredevil would lead The Hand, you were right.







LIL_M0 said:


> Well, at least it was/will be a good year of Thunderbolts (excluding Magnum Opus).



Oh _now_ people agree with me that Magnum Opus sucked.

Also, I like Hood just fine when he's written well and not just as a villain that leads a bunch of D listers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

Magnnus Opus had bad art and everyone was silly/OOC. I just took it for being more of another crappy Deadpool story than a TBolts one.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah no kidding. The Tbolts issues weren't even very funny, but everyone was all  when I said as much.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2009)

Diggle's Thunderbolts is a solid title but it still pales compared to Ellis'


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah no kidding. The Tbolts issues weren't even very funny, but everyone was all  when I said as much.



I don't remember you posting about it. I would've bashed it with you.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

I liked the hood during the sorcerer supreme bit.  And his personal mini is good too.  He's a character that you have to actually learn about to be interesting.  When writers actually delve into his characterists and dont go 'lol money dormammu secrets dormammu angry and thugging dormammu'


----------



## Deviate (Jul 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah no kidding. The Tbolts issues weren't even very funny, but everyone was all  when I said as much.





LIL_M0 said:


> I don't remember you posting about it. I would've bashed it with you.



You guys aren't alone. I too criticized that arc only to be met with moaning.



Deviate said:


> I'm not sure Andy can fill those very big shoes. _I liked his Thunderbolt issues before the current team took over, but now the book is kind of silly, at least the last issue was._ I don't doubt he is a good writer, but I don't think he can pull epic moments in a street level book like Bendis and Bru did. I hope for the sake of DD that I will eat this words.





Deviate said:


> It's not Deadpool that made that issue silly. I just don't like any of the interactions between the new Thunderbolts. Paladin's line about the Hulk proof doors built into a easily breakable wall had me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, that whole arc was ridiculous. I like the series before and afterward.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2009)

So Scourge is being brought back, I wonder if it's just the character, or the entire organization.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fraction wrote the story behind the Iron Man 2 videogame, apparently. Interview: GameTrailers


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

They still haven't revealed who that Red Hulk is.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Incredible Hercules was fantastic.

Incredible Hulk was utterly pointless


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you telling me Loeb still hasn't told the reader who Red Hulk is yet?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

nothing happened in #600.  NOTHING.  She-Hulk convinces Urich into going to NM trying to find Rulk's ID, Pete tags along and fights Rulk, Hulk shows up.  Rulk tries to kill Hulk.  we find out Doc Samson has a split personality.  She-Hulk gets captured by Red Hulk, the whole place blows up.  Red Hulk then tracks down Urich and scares him into killing the story (it's implied Urich found out who Rulk is).  that's it.

the Stan Lee back up was sheer retardation, but I give him a pass since the story had Red Hulk in it and Lee obviously doesn't give a shit anymore.

Savage She-Hulk back up was pretty neat, makes me want to check out her mini


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for those who bought Hulk #600.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

That's why I'm not reading anything Hulk related until 601.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

whole Hulk line seems to be shaping up nicely

Incredible Hulk - Pak writes main story about Bruce (in his human form) getting to know Skaar.  regular backups by Van Lente about the new Savage She-Hulk, agent of A.R.M.O.R.

Son of Hulk - I have no idea what's going to happen to this book now, but Jenkins is a solid writer and the solicits are just vague enough to excite me.

Incredible Hercules - THORCULES 

Hulk - Rulk vs X-Force (and Deadpool).  should be good for a couple lulz due to bad writting


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2009)

That actually sounds like a lot happened. Hell, it'd even sound like a good issue if 

1) Red Hulk's identity hadn't been teased for the entire series, and is still content to string readers along on that single plot point.

2) It's by Loeb, which means he probably handled the characters poorly and made them look bad or sound like idiots or both.

3) It was a mega-sized anniversary issue, and therefore the perfect opportunity to give the readers a new bit of information in some way, but turns out to be completely inconsequential (from the sounds of it). Which I don't think is new for this series. 

4) It's by Loeb.

5) Dear God, it's by Loeb.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2009)

Loeb won't let the identity slip until he leaves the book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone here really care? About Rulks identity, I mean...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Does anyone here really care? About Rulks identity, I mean...



I'll admit, I'm interested.  I mainly hope it isn't just a off shoot of another Hulk personality.  Only problem is, I can't stand the stories he's in.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

It's more of "I REALLY want to know, mainly because I don't know it" thing


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to know because its Loeb and it'll probably be someone ridiculous


Wall of the Marvel Booth at SDCC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

I never cared who he was because, most likely, he'll end up being some obscure Hulk villian and I haven't read enough Hulk comics for it to have any profound impact. 

And I've admitted to this before, the first arc of Rulk wasn't bad... As a whole it's a lot easier to take in. I feel sorry for the guys who read this month to month.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I want to know because its Loeb and it'll probably be someone ridiculous



again, same with me.  I'm curious to see how hilarious the reveal's going to end up being


----------



## Deviate (Jul 22, 2009)

It's Betty


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha. Transgendered Hulk transform --

Uh. UGH, NO.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I want to know because its Loeb and it'll probably be someone ridiculous
> 
> 
> Wall of the Marvel Booth at SDCC



I kinda figured they'd announce that Thor event, and it'll be written by Bendis with Coipel on art I bet.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I want to know because its Loeb and it'll probably be someone ridiculous
> 
> 
> Wall of the Marvel Booth at SDCC



Dear god that is beautiful. I want that wall!


Also, Rulk's identity still hasn't been revealed? Wasn't that supposed to happen in issue 6 or something?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I kinda figured they'd announce that Thor event, and it'll be written by Bendis with Coipel on art I bet.



I'm sorry but that prospect burns my ass more than the Jamaican sun on a nude beach.

Why the fuck...would they give Bendis another event. Despite the fact that he sells issues, they do know that I will start killing hostages if this happens right?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

> Despite the fact that he sells issues,


you defeated your own argument


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you defeated your own argument



I will walk up to the nearest living thing and kill it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

not going to change the fact that Marvel has 50% of the market share


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2009)

...

...

Vertigo.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I'm sorry but that prospect burns my ass more than the Jamaican sun on a nude beach.
> 
> Why the fuck...would they give Bendis another event. Despite the fact that he sells issues, they do know that I will start killing hostages if this happens right?



Yeah I'm just sorta like 'whelp, you ruined Thor, thanks. Hope it's worth it.' And god help Bendis if Thor is ever a part of a conversation like 

"The hammer Mjolnir broke?"
"It did"
"Mjolnir"
"Yes"
"It broke?"
"Yes. Yes it broke. It is now broken."

He'd be on my shit list if it weren't for USM and Alias


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2009)

^That deserves reps.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Vertigo.



doesn't sell as well as Hulk.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> doesn't sell as well as Hulk.



and this children, is why genocide isnt that bad of an idea.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> doesn't sell as well as Hulk.



Why do you remind me of these things?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2009)

am I the only one who is happy Thor has been depowered? Cause if you think about it, Secret Invasion never should have happened if Thor has the Odinforce. The last issue was so anti-climactic because he just wtfpwned the Skrulls plans. And he could have done that the second they took over. Sure, breaking the Mjolnir was a shitty thing to do, but he needed to be brought down. My only question is if Odin is ressurected, would he have the Odinforce?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> doesn't sell as well as Hulk.



And as bad as that is. . . it's true.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

end of Captain Britain was neat.  good end to the Dracula story and I liked where the chaaracters ended up.

I lol'd at Death's Head though


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont want to read that issue, I plan to act as if it's Planetary #27 and that the issue is merely stuck in limbo rather the series being canceled.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Immortal Weapons 1 was pretty good. Fat Cobra didn't have his tatoos like he's supposed to in a lot of the art, but whatever. The story itself was pretty good. I'd honestly stopped reading Iron Fist, I should probably go back and see how that 8th city arc ended.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

I want my Absolute Planetary, damn it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Exiles was canceled. Ends with issue 6.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

I was liking Parker's run


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Incoming Dark Exiles.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Exiles was canceled. Ends with issue 6.



You serious?

Wow. That was fast.

Given their function in the Marvel multiverse, they have to remain active.

So that means ANOTHER relaunch. . . or integrated in the Captain Britain title.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just no sales to support it. At least Atlas wasn't canceled.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

it might be on the chopping block.  notice in October they solicited a 2 issue crossover mini.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Ha.

Well, after what Claremont did to Exiles and to its corpse. . . yeah. Loss of faith.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

"You were found by a deformed woman who lived along the shore. She nursed you back to health, but took advantage of you sexually all the time you were comatose."

:rofl

**EDIT*
Fat Cobra was a rolling stone.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn, Wolverine and ArcAngel really tore people up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it might be on the chopping block.  notice in October they solicited a 2 issue crossover mini.



According to Parker, Atlas is safe for now. The crossover is an attempt to get more people interested in Atlas.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

Welp, I'm bored with Runaways now. They can go ahead and cancel the series. Send Molly to Xavier's and have Nico join the Young Avengers. Kill the rest for all I care.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

which they wouldn't be doing if Atlas was entirely safe.  I'm guessing this is the editors meeting Parker halfway, giving it another shot instead of flat out killing the book like they did his Exiles


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Quesada confirms that Heinberg is now writting scritps for the next Young Avengers mini.  they will wait until he's half way done before assigning an artist and then wait till that's almost done before soliciting


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Quesada confirms that Heinberg is now writting scritps for the next Young Avengers mini.  they will wait until he's half way done before assigning an artist and then wait till that's almost done before soliciting



I want a fucking on-going. Do you fucking hear me Marvel?! I, Teh Goddamn Chaos Ghost will buy every fucking issue of a Young Avengers on-going, even if Skottie Young and Liefield draw it and a brain dead midget writes it!! Just give me what I want!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

don't compare Skottie Young to Liefeld.  he's great in Wizard of Oz


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> don't compare Skottie Young to Liefeld.  he's great in Wizard of Oz



I'm not. I actually think his work fits Oz. But it's well documented that I personally hate is art and would smash his hands if given the chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2009)

I think Reed is about to repower his kid. He's going for the Deus Ex Machina 



*Spoiler*: __ 



You get that hint when he fires a real gun with a toy and he seems to be holding a ball of energy in next issue's cover


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Reed with that kind of power?

Marvel is so fucked.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2009)

I love Hickman

he used THE WIZARD


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2009)

Time to switch gears 

Immortal Weapons = More Jason Aaron which means more stuff like this

_“In 1939, you were the sole survivor of a team of Kung Fu Commandoes put together by British Hero Union Jack to take down Hitler’s secret death squad of S.S. Ninjas led by the notorious butcher Herr Samurai"_


and stuff like this



it is a good day when Jason Aaron is given more work


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm all for Aaron getting more involved with Marvel, but if this affects *Scalped*, I am going to kill someone.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Jefte Paolo is doing the art on Doctor Voodoo


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

...Is that... a Red She-Hulk? 



edit: yes, it is


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ...Is that... a Red She-Hulk?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yes, it is


Huh, where?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

The Second Artbook


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Shrulk


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

**


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

How long do you think it'll be before they reviel her identity 

On the other hand:
Wolverine vs Hulk
Wolverine vs Rulk 
Wolverine vs Scar
Wolverine vs Shrulk
Wolverine vs Hulks(Timestorm)
See where im going?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wasn't there also something about Daken, Wolverine, Hulk and Skaar all fighting each other for some reason? Maybe in Pak's upcoming Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Wasn't there also something about Daken, Wolverine, Hulk and Skaar all fighting each other for some reason? Maybe in Pak's upcoming Incredible Hulk?



Yes there was 
What other Woverine family vs Hulk family match ups do you expect to see in the next 2-3 years?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

huh. I was expecting Marvel to announce an event of some sort.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> huh. I was expecting Marvel to announce an event of some sort.



They announced buying the rights to Marvelman, which is much cooler.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> They announced buying the rights to Marvelman, which is much cooler.



Say goodbye to the Sentry.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah that is cool, if they do something really good with it anyway. I was surprised, is all.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ...Is that... a Red She-Hulk?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yes, it is



This is getting retarded.  They say Wolverine has over exposure.  But throw in all the Hulks and they outclass him in appearances (maybe).



Petes12 said:


> Wasn't there also something about Daken, Wolverine, Hulk and Skaar all fighting each other for some reason? Maybe in Pak's upcoming Incredible Hulk?



More along the lines of Wolverine & Daken vs Banner & Skaar.  Unless they give Banner the ability to turn into Hulk again real soon.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

More info on Shrulk 
SJ Doujin - p.1


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Link to the Planet Hulk trailer- Link removed

...doesn't look bad I guess.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Also the very weird anime take on Wolverine


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Also the very weird anime take on Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

you know one detail I left out about Hulk #600?

RULK HAS HEAT VISION

I shit you not.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought that was just the heat from his body or whatever, burning the webs. I dont think he can actually burn stuff superman style. Then again, could be wrong I was just skimming. 

Lyra backup wasnt as good as the mini btw. Waste of a download


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder hoe Hulk will get his powers back


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Also the very weird anime take on Wolverine


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

> But still there is just too much Loeb going on right now.


 No kidding


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh fucking jeez. . .


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 25, 2009)

Bishonen Wolverine. Wolverine the epitome of manliness.....is BISHONEN!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you know one detail I left out about Hulk #600?
> 
> RULK HAS HEAT VISION
> 
> I shit you not.


The fuck?  No...serious?  The fuck ....I just don't...yeabuwha?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not really bishonen, but he doesn't have the super-hero muscles we're used to... and he has a mullet. A really long mullet. Also he isn't ANGRY enough. He fights all samurai precision style. That's not right. 

edit: Face is also way thinner than Wolverine's face has ever been. It just doesn't look like Wolverine.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not really bishonen, but he doesn't have the super-hero muscles we're used to... and he has a mullet. A really long mullet. Also he isn't ANGRY enough. He fights all samurai precision style. That's not right.



Your're right, he is not rugged enough and is too pretty. But considering Marvel says Wolverine is a master martial artist, he should be portrayed with some finnes.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2009)

They should have gotten the guys who did Ninja Scroll to do a Wolverine anime.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 26, 2009)

I liked the Anime wolverine, he looks way better than manga wolverine


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

*CRY FOR THE MOOOOONNNNN!!!!*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Bishonen Wolverine. Wolverine the epitome of manliness.....is BISHONEN!!



and Yet Even as a Bishonen he is Still Incredibly manly!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

They're giving  Moon Knight *another* series... so it can get canceled again.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

I liked the Mexico arc of Moon Knight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

I only liked Ultimate Moon Knight.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 26, 2009)

Red She-Hulk.

No... I'm not kidding.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 26, 2009)

We know you're not.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 26, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Red She-Hulk.
> 
> No... I'm not kidding.



Oh God...why?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

interview with Loeb AND Pak about the Hulk franchise

[imangascans-DBR] Medaka Box - Ch. 12



Hwoarang said:


> Red She-Hulk.
> 
> No... I'm not kidding.



slowpoke again


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Anybody read hulk #600 yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Anybody read hulk #600 yet?



It was the first issue of Hulk in a long time that didn't make me wanna Kill my self. Not saying it was Good, just meh



Hwoarang said:


> Red She-Hulk.
> 
> No... I'm not kidding.



Even though i know its Gonna be fail i am still kinda excited to see her


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

Spoil me on it


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

Spidey goes to Nevada and fights Rulk.  Rulk uses HEAT VISION on Spidey.  Hulk helps Spidey.

Rulk uses SCIENCE to make Banner not Hulk anymore.  She-Hulk is kidnapped by MODOK.  MODOK is working with Rulk.

the end.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2009)

I like how the big evil moment for Rulk was fulfilling Banner's fondest wish.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

But now there is no one with enough plot power to defeat Rulk.

Anyways Pak's run of IH will be about Bruce Banner meeting up with Skaar, who will act as his muscle on their quest to bring down MODOK and Rulk.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

you know what the thing that irks me more about Rulk more than anything?

  Right after Loeb went to Marvel (but before he started writting horrible, horrible shit) he did an interview with some website and started outlining Rulk and his general plan.  and it sounded awesome and actually had me pumped.

it's like in his brain it was great, it was just when he put it on paper that it turned to shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Spoil me on it



AIm, Have been manipulating shit, red hulk absorbed Banners energy leaving him powerless, she-hulk was captured, Samson has an evil side, Spider man is annoying when written by loeb, A-Bomb is back, Ulrich is useless, it was just a mess


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

also the issue had a back up story by Stan Lee which was quite possibly the most reatrded thing ever written, and further proof Stan Lee simply doesn't care anymore.

a pretty meh backstory about the new Savage She-Hulk, which I guess is just to introduce her to people who haven't been reading her mini

plus a reprint on Loeb's only good Hulk story, *Hulk: Gray #1*, which he did with Tim Sale.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> But now there is no one with enough plot power to defeat Rulk.



There is one certain character, and she doesn't have any plot powers whatsoever.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you know what the thing that irks me more about Rulk more than anything?
> 
> Right after Loeb went to Marvel (but before he started writting horrible, horrible shit) he did an interview with some website and started outlining Rulk and his general plan.  and it sounded awesome and actually had me pumped.
> 
> it's like in his brain it was great, it was just when he put it on paper that it turned to shit.



Do you remember much of what the initial idea was about?  All I remember was that they said he couldn't increase his strength and that he was incredibly durable and didn't need a healing factor.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2009)

THE MIGHTY THORCULES!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

I doubt even the awesome of Thorcules can stand up to Rulk's plot armor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

I have to agree with Kilowog. Even Thorcules can't stand up to Rulk.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2009)

We shall see!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also the issue had a back up story by Stan Lee which was quite possibly the most reatrded thing ever written, and further proof Stan Lee simply doesn't care anymore.
> 
> a pretty meh backstory about the new Savage She-Hulk, which I guess is just to introduce her to people who haven't been reading her mini
> 
> plus a reprint on Loeb's only good Hulk story, *Hulk: Gray #1*, which he did with Tim Sale.



You just be hatin cuz G is colour-blind


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Y'know, I know it's a comic book, so real world physics be dammed and all, but something I just need to say. And I'm gonna go in a roubndabout way and say it.

First of all I just saw pics of Skaar fighting Hulk in this "WORLD WAR HULKS" upcoming event by the Character Loebotomizer. Now, I know nothing about SKAAR and could care less about him. Any info I gleam is from wiki, though Im pretty sure the power sets are true. I assume he has roughly the same power set as his father and was created to be an 'anti-hero' or replacement for the abomination. Since certian writers love to 'be edgy and bold and fresh' by killing off characters only to repackage them as someone else (Captain Marvel, Golliath, Wasp, Sabertooth, I could go on but meh).

So anyways, I don't like Skaar. I don't like Rulk. I don't know about Daken yet as the only reason I know anything about him is cause he's a part of the Dark Avengers/X-men. And to me he seems like an ambiguously gay, saner Sabertooth. 

The thing that's been bugging me, is if Daken and Skaar both  have the same power sets as their fathers (healing factor, in particular) Then how the hell do they have GODDAM TATTOOS? A tattoo is nothing more than a inked in wound. If they're healing factors fix them to the point that not even scars from their injuries are visible, they can't have tattoos. I think this was brought up by Ultimate Sabertooth. Someone asked him why he always get them cause they eventually heal themselves and he said he just liked the pain....


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2009)

Rulk is hulk' son?



Oh loeb, you did it again
A father son thing.
You're so awesome


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Err, that was a typo...
Fixed. Rulk hate is included, cause Rulk sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 27, 2009)

They have tattoos because there cool

Plus I don't know if there healing factors are up to par to there fathers though,


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2009)

Im just gonna start a rumor that they are either those supermarket rub-on tats, or henna. Either way the evidence is piling up on Daken...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2009)

There have been some good Street Fighter 4 edits:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> There have been some good Street Fighter 4 edits:



 WIN!!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody read Penace : Relentless?

It is quite a good story


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2009)

Is that the mini where Penance tortures Nitro? Yeah, that was awesome!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Yup. It is right up there with Thor: Vikings


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2009)

Seems like the bad news isn't over yet

laughing so hard


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2009)

Necrosha?

I smell a Blackest Night parody.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 1, 2009)

I just read Kaven's Last Hunt.  Dude was crazy


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Necrosha?
> 
> I smell a Blackest Night parody.



I went to school with a chick named Necrosha

And a kid named Omegatrom

True story


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2009)

I once had a bad case of necrosha.
A shot of penincilin took care of it straight away.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I went to school with a chick named Necrosha
> 
> And a kid named Omegatrom
> 
> True story



I knew a guy with the name that was pronounced:  Shi - Thead.  It was spelled that way(no hyphen and one word).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

That Omegatrom dude I mentioned? His middle name is apparently Ozon


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2009)

^ is he a mecha? or some kinda android?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^ is he a mecha? or some kinda android?



Naw. He's a dope dealer


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 4, 2009)

I usually think Cosplay is silly.  But there are times when I think...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I usually think Cosplay is silly.  But there are times when I think...



*Right Clicks and Saves*


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hickman's artist on FF fails 

His art actually looks pretty good, apparently there's no inking involved, they just do pencils and coloring. But his Reed and Johny are way way way too buff. They look like Bane.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

Eaglesham co created the Secret Six so he gets a -slim- pass.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

nobody gets a pass for Reed the gay bear


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2009)

changing styles man

and not having an inker takes balls


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

BRING ME BACK EXILES YOU MARVEL DEMONS!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> BRING ME BACK EXILES YOU MARVEL DEMONS!



Where'd it go?

I completely forgot about that awesome until you posted just now


..........................................


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Where'd it go?
> 
> I completely forgot about that awesome until you posted just now
> 
> ...



They canceled it!
THOSE ASSCLOWNS ARE STOPPING IT!
Issue 6 is the last and it's a double sized. 
Fucking wanna jump Joe Quesada and bear him with a rock named fuck you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> They canceled it!
> THOSE ASSCLOWNS ARE STOPPING IT!
> Issue 6 is the last and it's a double sized.
> Fucking wanna jump Joe Quesada and bear him with a rock named fuck you.



Are you fucking serious?!?!?! FUcking cunts! Shit was awesome!! I feel responsible for liking it and never buying it


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 6, 2009)

You are responsible :los

It was canceled because the sales were just really low.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2009)

Did anyone read Secret Wars: What If? I thought it was amazing.

It's what if Doctor Doom kept the beyonder's powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Eh. It was alright.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You are responsible :los
> 
> It was canceled because the sales were just really low.



Man, that reeeeeaaally bothers me because when  Igot back into the grove of buying comics, I made a vow that Exiles and Secret Six were going to be books I'd buy because they weren't "Main" titles and could cancelled


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sad.

Jeff Parker finally made Exiles fun again, sure it wasn't the best run, but after Claremont it was a fucking godsend.  then they cancel it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

oh Mr. Lao, if there no end to your dickishness?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

What exactly is Agent of Atlas....about?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

chinese american FBI agent from the 50's becomes the leader of a secret society bent on world domination.  decides to use it for good.  his team includes a talking gorilla, Namora, a Siren, a killer robot and a human who was raised by aliens and now has weird fetishes

also their "Tom Hagen" is a drunken dragon


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> chinese american FBI agent from the 50's becomes the leader of a secret society bent on world domination.  decides to use it for good.  his team includes a talking gorilla, Namora, a Siren, a killer robot and a human who was raised by aliens and now has weird fetishes
> 
> also their "Tom Hagen" is a drunken dragon



...............................................


Im totally gonna read this with my entire face


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> chinese american FBI agent from the 50's becomes the leader of a secret society bent on world domination.  decides to use it for good.  his team includes a talking gorilla, Namora, a Siren, a killer robot and a human who was raised by aliens *and now has weird fetishes*
> 
> also their "Tom Hagen" is a drunken dragon



Tell me more!


And yeah Exiles actually have up to book 9 planned out but they where told to cut it short.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait wait....you people weren't reading AoA already?  What about MI13?  Oh wait cancelled.  Ooh...I'm nerd raging faintly.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

Official Marvel Promo Ad said:
			
		

> "...THIS MORNING, BEFORE BREAKFAST, I KILLED A GALACTUS ON EARTH 2012."


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 8, 2009)

said so

Iron Man 2 trailer with fury and a small glimpse of War Machine at the end.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 8, 2009)

Think I need to change my pants...

edit: No...I'll bask in it.

edit2: Where the fuck is Terrence Howard?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 8, 2009)

If mutants were real like in Marvel, I'd be scared shittless and extremely prejudice. 

Shit gets torn the fuck up because of mutants.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

> edit2: Where the fuck is Terrence Howard?


god damn you're behind.

anyways his agent played hardball with the studio and lost.  Don Cheedle is replacing him.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 8, 2009)

Don Cheadle is a great actor, but he is not Rhodey. He's tiny! I saw a pic of him in his air force uniform and he seriously looks like a kid playing dress up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Wait....what?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 8, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> If mutants were real like in Marvel, I'd be scared shittless and extremely prejudice.
> 
> Shit gets torn the fuck up because of mutants.



Racist!



FOR THE BROTHERHOOD DOWN WITH THE WHITIES-er HOMOSAPIANS!


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wouldn't because I'd be too busy trying to force a mutation



And end up looking like BEAK


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> And end up looking like BEAK


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone have a working link to that Iron Man 2 thing? Youtube's got deleted too.

edit: also there's a few articles around about the next arc of invincible iron man.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Agent of Atlas gets Blue Beetle'd

AoA has been effectively canceled as an ongoing.
it's being given a mini that will not be written by Jeff Parker
Jeff Parker will be writing an AoA monthly back up in the back of Incredible Hercules.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Fraction talks *Stark Disassembled*, the huge ass story he's been wanting to tell for years.

Omega Level
Omega Level
Omega Level


----------



## Deviate (Aug 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Agent of Atlas gets Blue Beetle'd
> 
> AoA has been effectively canceled as an ongoing.
> it's being given a mini that will not be written by Jeff Parker
> Jeff Parker will be writing an AoA monthly back up in the back of Incredible Hercules.



Cap. Britain and M13
Exiles
Agents of Atlas

All great titles being canceled. I could blame myself for never purchasing any comics, but I rather blame retards that go out and buy ten copies of (red) Hulk instead of the few great comics Marvel offers.

Edit - That Iron Man arc sounds cool, but I'm too upset about losing Agents of freaking Atlas to read any of it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2009)

:suicide:

All the good Marvel is getting the chop


didn't the first trade only come out not to long ago?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

> Jeff Parker will be writing an AoA monthly back up in the back of Incredible Hercules.


So the best thing Marvel does is now getting the second best thing added to the back... neat.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, those are 2 of the titles I was actually buying, guess now I can start buying another one :sigh

Unrelated note, are they not going to do an Iron Man 500 or anything like that? That just strikes me as a book that is clearly missing the renumbering treatment.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess 12 is no longer Marvel's magic number


hold on a sec where did you get confirmation on that Kil

I know the back up bit was confirmed but I haven't seen the cancellation news posted anywhere




> >NRAMA: The other surprise part of this announcement is the ongoing Agents of Atlas back up that will be coming out alongside a full length series by Parker at the same time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2009)

weird, on CBR they said Parker would be writing back-ups for Herc, and that a new mini would be coming out by Pak/Van Lente

CBR


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2009)

I dunno, doesn't make sense to do a backup when the monthly is still ongoing.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2009)

this.





			
				Newsarama said:
			
		

> The Agents of Atlas ongoing will become a backup in Incredible Hercules still written by Jeff Parker, while they simultaneously have a mini-series running


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't say I didn't see this coming a mile away.

If ur gonna have a good book, make it shake up the rest of the universe somehow. I mean they steal gold in the first issue, meet a buncha people, have some flashbacks (all cool, don't get me wrong), and then give the gold back. That pretty much sums up everything that's happened. Last issue they met Hulk and that was it. They don't even have a villain.

At least Cap Brit had a villain.  I miss that series already.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

They do have a villain, the other Atlas group.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2009)

Who? Since when?

I've been moving so I haven't been able to visit the ole LCS for a couple weeks, actually.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2009)

lol part of this?

Didn't even read Agents of Atlas.

Too busy reading the block buster series created by the greatest writer of our time. Jeph Loeb is a god among mere mortals, his ability to articulate gripping stories dripping with intrigue and drama are a testament to his incredible brilliance and what I'm sure is a massive sized cock in his pants.

You see Hulk, is not just your average ongoing, it is a work of art. No doubt his Magnum Opus, Hulk is the culmination of several years of work including: Batman/Superman, Supergirl, Ultimate Power, Fallen Son, Ultimates 3, and of course Ultimatum.

Hulk takes the greatness from all these works of art and focuses it supremely into an epic tale. The Red Hulk, a cunning and original spin on the beloved Green Hulk, is the greatest new character created in the last 2 decades.

In my journey to escape stupid comics that are devoid of any characterization, plot progression, and are nothing more than slug-fests loosely connected by characters, I picked up Hulk. An amazing comic that is mostly devoid of characterization, plot progression, and is nothing more than slug-fests loosely connected by char *GYAAAARGH*


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2009)

you forgot the staring guest characters in every issue


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone read Destroyer 5?  It was a good ending to the story but it seemed underwhelming.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Anyone read Destroyer 5?  It was a good ending to the story but it seemed *underwhelming*.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Anyone read Destroyer 5?  It was a good ending to the story but it seemed underwhelming.





Comic Book Guy said:


> That's what I thought.



I actually haven't gotten around reading it yet/ I'll probally knock it out today.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 13, 2009)

I completly agree. It wasn't a bad ending, but it was kind of meh compared to the first issues.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad the series ended like that, I just wish they had made it a 4 part mini and added some pages to the 4th book with this conclusion.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

ending to Lockjaw and the Pet Avengers was awesome

Reed (paraphrased): "oh hey, Lockjaw found all the gems.  now we have them all, but lets keep this a secret or the other members of the illuminati will laugh"


also the last page teased an ongoing in 2010


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

So Secret Warriors will only be 6 arcs long. I'm not sure if that's disappointing or not, because at least you can see the book through till the end and get a nice story. Still, only around 30 issues, that makes me sad.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait. Where did this come from, Secret Warriors is the shit!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Interview with Hickman somewhere that I cant remember. I'm just guessing on the number of issues, based on this next arc being 4 issues. It doesn't actually tie into DA right?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

here's a new interview, haven;t read it yet.  

alternate continuity


but in his initial interviews he said he had about general plot for 50-60 issues planned out in his head


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah he said they tightened it up a lot to keep the momentum going or something like that.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 16, 2009)

Robert Downey Jr as Ironman
Robert Downey Jr as War Machine



Coming May 7, 2010.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll agree to that.


----------



## Slice (Aug 16, 2009)

"What is it with you people starting to wear these suits?"

"What do you mean 'you people'?"

*starts blowing stuff up


----------



## Gooba (Aug 16, 2009)

YES               !


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

I"M AN IRON FARMER friend


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

for some very odd reason they included a Hickman interview about FF in the Marvel Spotlight that focused on the Ultimate Universe.  anyways it was good interview, major stuff:


Hickman thinks needlessly retconning a story out of canon is stupid.  People paid money to read that stuff, why make it so that money is wasted?  As such, everything Millar did is canon, Ben's engagement, Doom's million year history, Nu Earth, everything.
He never read FF as a kid, he basically blitz read every major run last year.  His favorite are Kirby/Kirby and Byrne.
Hickman will be in charge of the Doom in Dark Reign, connecting the way he ended up in Millar's run and make that fit with what he's been doing in Thor and Black Panther (because really why would a million year old warlock even tolerate Osborn?).  Not explained if in a mini or in the main series.
Hickman has a *huge* Doom plotline planned out, but because Millar's last arc was about Doom he's going to put that on hold for maybe a year to avoid redundancy.
No needless technobable.  Unless you're Warren Ellis you should never try to convince the reader of how clever you are, it's insulting, let the book be smart because the characters act smart.
Val is now 3 or 4 years old, Franklin is 6 or 7 years old.  Doesn't matter if that's true or not, that's what they're going to be written as from now on.  Since the idea of a one year old Valeria who is super intelligent isn't cute, it's fucking creepy.
No more useless Reed Richards.
Since all the good FF villains/characters are currently taken in other plotlines (i.e. Annihilus, Doom, Namor, Inhumans, Frightful Four, Galactus, etc.), Hickman will be using Moleman as a recurring villain.  
The fact that Moleman is the only major he can use has led him the realization Reed needs new villains, lots of them.
He has concrete notes that go all the way to Fantastic Four #600.
Nathaniel Richards (Reed's kick-ass time traveling dad) will be showing up in Secret Warriors.
Possible new logo for the cover.
Hickman wants FF to actually be important, not just act like it.
In Freudian terms.  Reed = Super Ego, Ben = Ego, Johnny = Id, Sue = support structure

also solicit





> *FANTASTIC FOUR #573
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS*
> ...


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2009)

> Hickman wants FF to actually be important, not just act like it.


Good idea.


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2009)

This is just superb, Im actually going to have a reason to look forward to seeing Reed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if he WON'T act like a douche.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

doubt it.  Reed was useless basically due to his humility and didn't want to act like a douche


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2009)

This whole million year old Doom thing seems like it had better be a _huge _deal.  I don't see him even taking suggestions from the Hood anymore, not that I ever did.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 17, 2009)

mow said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> YES!!!



eh            ...


----------



## Slice (Aug 17, 2009)

mow said:


> this
> 
> 
> YES!!!



I like what i'm seeing here


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> eh            ...



It's Bendis & Maleev, you filthy cock muncher! . That's Like Miles Davis and John coltrane being on the same damn record. Nothing but epic will follow. Consult their Daredevil run for further proof of epicness


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maleev is a pretty great artist. I always enjoy his stuff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

mow said:


> Here's our first Anti-Ino banner made by the lovely Annamay =3
> 
> 
> YES!!!



Huh. This looks promising

*looks at cover price* BWAHAAHAHHAHAHA I think not Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like the guy who wrote the Beta Ray Bill mini is taking over Thor.






> *THOR #604
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Pencils & Cover by BILLY TAN
> Gatefold VariantCover by OLIVIER COIPEL (see pg. 118 for full cover image)*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> looks like the guy who wrote the Beta Ray Bill mini is taking over Thor.



I'll buy this.

This potential win is $2.99, but Spider-Woman is a dollar more? Naw.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 17, 2009)

mow said:


> It's Bendis & Maleev, you filthy cock muncher! . That's Like Miles Davis and John coltrane being on the same damn record. Nothing but epic will follow. Consult their Daredevil run for further proof of epicness



Theres a diffrence between Daredevil and Spiderwoman. DD is epic and SW is not. 

Spider-Woman aint a cool character. You "Insert random not needed insult here"

Thor and Herc is whats good

BUT ill give that issue a shot and eat my words if they make her interesting


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'll buy this.
> 
> This potential win is $2.99, but Spider-Woman is a dollar more? Naw.





But it's not by JMS and the artist is Billy Tan, the artist Stuart Immonen thankfully replaced on New Avengers. I think he swipes too, so he's basically Land, but with much worse looking art. This is not at all promising to me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> But it's not by JMS and the artist is Billy Tan, the artist Stuart Immonen thankfully replaced on New Avengers. I think he swipes too, so he's basically Land, but with much worse looking art. This is not at all promising to me.



Dude, you know I reaely know who artist and writers are unless there reallly good or realllly bad.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

Gillen has been doing a fine with Beta Ray Bill, so I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt.

also yes, Tan swipes, but he's nowhere near Land's level


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

mow said:


> AeroNin
> 
> 
> YES!!!



good creative team but boring character does not a good book make


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

a good enough writer can make anything readable.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also yes, Tan swipes, but he's nowhere near Land's level



But his art isn't very good either.



Taleran said:


> good creative team but boring character does not a good book make



Animal Man.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

The very last skrull story in a long line of skrull stories.
This sounds too much like NA: Reunion to possibly be good, but I'll most likely eat my words and get all into it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 18, 2009)

mow said:


> It's Bendis & Maleev! Consult their Daredevil run for further proof of epicness



*waits for a certain WitchKing to appear and claim that Spiderwoman is obviously a rip off of Daredevil because they definately share the same creative team*





Art on Thor does not look very promising, but its Thor, so i will read it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

> IMMORTAL WEAPONS #5 (of 5)
> Written by DAVID LAPHAM
> Art by ARTURO LOZZI
> Cover by DAVID AJA
> ...







> DEATHLOK #1 (of 7)
> Written by CHARLIE HUSTON
> Penciled by LAN MEDINA
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...







> GHOST RIDERS: HEAVEN'S ON FIRE #4 (of 6)
> Written by JASON AARON
> Penciled by ROLAND BOSCHI
> Cover by DUSTIN WEAVER
> ...




Marvel :swoon:


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Was it announced before now that Jason Aaron was going to write a Punisher Max book?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Whoever was worried over Secret Warriors being limited, I'd rather the story be told and have the characters on back burner in prime position than well...just to keep milking it.  Granted we are only on issue 6/7?, but comic industry tropes feel old had these days.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

They always had a set story, just before it was 60ish issues, now its more like 30. They're cutting out a lot of stuff to keep the momentum going, but I would have liked to have seen all of it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

like 2 months ago.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

> *ASSAULT ON NEW OLYMPUS
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by RODNEY BUCHEMI
> Cover by ADI GRANOV*
> ...








> *INCREDIBLE HERCULES #138
> Written by GREG PAK & FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by RODNEY BUCHEMI
> Wraparoudn Cover by ADI GRANOV*
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

> HULK #17
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & Cover by IAN CHURCHILL
> Variant Cover by ED MCGUINNESS
> ...





> Find out, as new secrets are revealed as the stage is set for WORLD WAR HULKS.





> Find out, as new secrets are revealed as the stage is set for WORLD WAR HULKS.





> Find out, as new secrets are revealed as the stage is set for WORLD WAR HULKS.





> Find out, as new secrets are revealed as the stage is set for WORLD WAR HULKS.




WE MUST FIND A WAY TO STOP THIS


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

It is inevitable.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pak has betrayed us


----------



## vervex (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, got a question for you...
I saw that there is a Mystique comic. I've always kinda liked the character. Is it good though?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

BKV is a good writer.  so yes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cho looks older in that pic


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh man.  Seriously?


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah this is going to piss me off


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wait. Which will piss you off. You mean WWHs right? Cus if you're talkin about Herc...


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2009)

I ain't dissin Herc! x


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I ain't dissin Herc!



Alrighty then


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh fuck no. . . not another WWH-event. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

You're only just hearin this eh? Have you seen RED SHE HULK yet?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow. Thank you Marvel. Thank you for canceling the great books written by great writers, and giving more work to the 'superstar' writer Loeb. Wow. World War Hulk 2, eh? If Pak, a pretty damn decent writer in his own right, can't get WWH1 to be a great event, how does the shittiest Marvel writer have a chance?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd say we only have ourselves to blame, but I'm pretty sure none of us are buying Hulk. So instead I'll say it's all those other idiots' fault for buying that damn book and letting Marvel know they want more of it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll read it if Rulk is promised to be killed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

I want to See a Good Writer handle him before i completely write off the Red Hulk


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

That's like saying you want to see what Michelangelo can sculpt with your diarrhea before you flush it...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

Deviate said:


> That's like saying you want to see what Michelangelo can sculpt with your diarrhea before you flush it...



Not Really, Before a good Writer got a hold of him Deadpool Was, a Shit character, that no one cared about, look at him now


----------



## Deviate (Aug 18, 2009)

Touché

I'm looking forward to this;

*Spoiler*: __ 




​






> DEATHLOK #1 (of 7)
> Written by CHARLIE HUSTON
> Penciled by LAN MEDINA
> Cover by BRANDON PETERSON
> ...


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2009)

> Is RED HULK strong enough to throw down with WOLVERINE, PUNISHER, DEADPOOL


I like to stop reading there and just laugh.  Is someone who can one shot Thor with his own goddamn Hammer strong enough to take out 3 normal humans?  Lets find out!

If you don't laugh you can only cry.


----------



## Slice (Aug 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Not Really, Before a good Writer got a hold of him Deadpool Was, a Shit character, that no one cared about, look at him now



But Deadpool always had potential, all they needed to do was improve his humerous side and they got a decent character.

RedHulk is like the sculpted piece of diarrhea named earlier - minus the Michelangelo part.

RedHulk is filler, the only colored Hulks i accept are featured in the MiniMarvels.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Secret Warriors Preview: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Daredevil #500 was fucking awesome.

The main story by Brubaker was good, it ended the way we all expected but I just love the way it was written.  Also Master Itzo is one of the best characters we've seen in a while, screw the Immortal Weapons .

The Nocenti story was great, reminded me of everything I loved about her run.

Also they reprinted Daredevil #191, which is not only the best issue of DD ever, but probably one of the best single issues in all of Marvel history, makes me sad to read that and then see that Frank Miller writes All-Batman and directed the Spirit.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 19, 2009)

Superman flies into the sun at the end of issue, I see. I saw that one coming...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Daredevil #500 was fucking awesome.
> 
> The main story by Brubaker was good, it ended the way we all expected but I just love the way it was written.  Also Master Itzo is one of the best characters we've seen in a while, screw the Immortal Weapons .
> 
> ...



*STOP!!!!*

#227 disagrees


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

it's a very, very, very close match, but I'm sticking with 191

which for people who don't know is the issue DD breaks into Bullseye's hospital room when he's paralyzed and pulls a gun on him offering to play Russian Roullete, and it's Bullseye's turn. He tells him a story a very sad story about a time when DD fucked up a boy's life.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear Luke Cage and Punisher,

THank you for making Marvel Noir worth reading.

Yours Truly,

Teh Goddamned Chaos Ghost

Also, I have a soft spot for DD 227 as it was one of the first comics I read.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Superman flies into the sun at the end of issue, I see. I saw that one coming...



incorrect. please read the comic or I will be forced to continue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

What's Superman doing in a Marvel thread?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 20, 2009)

Nah, I pass. Never really like Supes.


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2009)

Allowing personal prefrence cloud your judgment on good writing? tsk. 

Even I, a previous "I hate supes and I wish nothing but pain and eternal suffering upon his alien person" have to admit that All Star, along with John's run and Waid's Birthright are superb pieces of writing that added enormous depth to the character. Even if you hate him, that shouldn't let you stop reading stories about him penned by good writers

I mean, it's not like your buying it anyhow .


----------



## Gooba (Aug 20, 2009)

How the fuck is the Kingpin still threatening to kill Daredevil, let alone breathing, with at least 5 swords buried to the hilt in his back?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Nah, I pass. Never really like Supes.


------>Teh Chaos Ghost  Deviate<-----


mow said:


> Allowing personal prefrence cloud your judgment on good writing? tsk.
> 
> Even I, a previous "I hate supes and I wish nothing but pain and eternal suffering upon his alien person" have to admit that All Star, along with John's run and Waid's Birthright are superb pieces of writing that added enormous depth to the character. Even if you hate him, that shouldn't let you stop reading stories about him penned by good writers
> 
> I mean, it's not like your buying it anyhow .


As I've mentioned, I dont hate Supes like how I hate Iron Man, I'm just indifferent and don't care about. 

And fuck good writing, if I don't like the character, I aint reading it

Why don't I read One Piece? None of the MCs are likeable to me.

Hell, do you watch a supposedly "good" movie about subject matter that you dislike or doesn't move you? 



Gooba said:


> How the fuck is the Kingpin still threatening to kill Daredevil, let alone breathing, with at least 5 swords buried to the hilt in his back?


 He's Kingpin, he's  like that.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

he had like 12 in #116, 5 is nothing.

also I liked how Kingpin just up and killed that dude.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he had like 12 in #116, 5 is nothing.
> 
> also I liked how Kingpin just up and killed that dude.



What can you say man?

He's the boss


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And fuck good writing, if I don't like the character, I aint reading it



When Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely collaborate, you fucking read it even if it's about some lost pets, and then you fucking love it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What can you say man?
> 
> He's the boss



Which one of you had my girlfriend killed

it was me

*chokes*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> When Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely collaborate, you fucking read it even if it's about some lost pets, and then you fucking love it


Hey, that was an awesome premise.

I fucking love Homeward Bound


Kilowog said:


> Which one of you had my girlfriend killed
> 
> it was me
> 
> *chokes*



And I love how the other people in the Hand were all  while one of there elders slowly got choked to death in front of them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Just Got All Caught up with Mighty Avengers....Damn i love this book


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

what it's a good book.  not the best, not even in the top 15, but still a decent read.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just Got All Caught up with Mighty Avengers....Damn i love this book


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


>



what it's a good book.  not the best, not even in the top 15, but still a decent read.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


>



its nice to have an Avengers book that's a little Old School in its Presentation

and i think the Characterization is the Best out of any of the current team books, Marvel is putting out 

so


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what it's a good book.  not the best, not even in the top 15, but still a decent read.



Nothing in that book seems to be worth me clicking my cursor. Vision has his moments, and I love Herc, but Herc has a solo series so that kinda negates all usefulness of it to me. 

At least when I read REBELS I could see how people could enjoy it even if it was my thing, MA? I dont get it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

how much of it did you read?  I agree the first arc was nonstarter, I didn't really start to "enjoy" it till the Fantastic Four arc.

also on mention of Herc, the last issue was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how much of it did you read?  I agree the first arc was nonstarter, I didn't really start to "enjoy" it till the Fantastic Four arc.
> 
> also on mention of Herc, the last issue was fucking hilarious.



I read the "It's On Bitch" issue and about 3-4 ish before it.

"My pre-teen father just hit on me.....I'm going to take that out on you."


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Uh, it's a book that constantly makes fun of Hank Pym and his misfit Avengers team. By Dan Slott. That right there should be a pretty big selling point, but even better Dan Slott has actually made me give a damn about Hank Pym, and not hate his guts. And again, he does that while playing up Pym's failures rather than ignoring them. That really elevates it to my overall favorite Avengers title.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, I have a soft spot for DD 227 as it was one of the first comics I read.



k.

also damn, Chuckie's story gets to me every single time I read #191


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> k.
> 
> also damn, Chuckie's story gets to me every single time I read #191



Yeah, I'd kill to get my hands on back issues of either of em(i mean, 191 is in DD 500 and 227 is in The 100 Greatest Marvels of all time volumne I have, so I have do have them) but I'd like the actual comics themselves.

But have to bully my LCS into getting it for me. No matter what the cost


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Gillen talks Thor

rubbereruben


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Uh, it's a book that constantly makes fun of Hank Pym and his misfit Avengers team. By Dan Slott. That right there should be a pretty big selling point, but even better Dan Slott has actually made me give a damn about Hank Pym, and not hate his guts. And again, he does that while playing up Pym's failures rather than ignoring them. That really elevates it to my overall favorite Avengers title.



That's my Favorite part too, The Marvel Universe  has the same opinion of Pym as The fanboys on the Forums do, So having Pym Go "Fuck you all i am running this shit now" is an awesome little plot point

Also I am Loving QuickSilver, That Magnificent Bastard Blamed all his shit On the Skurlls


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I read the "It's On Bitch" issue and about 3-4 ish before it.
> 
> "My pre-teen father just hit on me.....I'm going to take that out on you."



Hercules' recap of Thor's origin


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hercules' recap of Thor's origin



It's funny, till I got home I didn't know what comic I bought. I got the one with the all white cover with Thor on it. And it said Incredible Hercules and Mighty Thor.....so I figured "wtf, it's a win win."

EDIT: 4,300 bish


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Gillen talks Thor
> 
> hidden mist jutsu



I'm Excited now, probably wont be as good as JMS, but it'll be awesome i'm sure


----------



## mow (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ------>Teh Chaos Ghost  Deviate<-----
> 
> As I've mentioned, I dont hate Supes like how I hate Iron Man, I'm just indifferent and don't care about.
> 
> ...



That's the worst excuse to not read. That's like saying "becuase i dont like philosophy, Im going to disregard everything ever written in the field". it's a) retarded and b) painfully close minded. What ever happened to appreciating good writing for the sake of good writing without all the stupid fanboyism tossed in? I sure as hell hate Tony, but that is irrelevant becuase Matt Fraction is a phenomenal writer and provides an incredible character portrayal of him.

and yes, I'd watch a supposedly good movie about subject matter that I dislike or doesnt move me, see Flags of Of Our Fathers and/or  letters from iwo jima or Iron Man


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2009)

FooF sucked, but I guess that's cause I read the book first.  I liked Letters though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

mow said:


> That's the worst excuse to not read. That's like saying "becuase i dont like philosophy, Im going to disregard everything ever written in the field". it's a) retarded and b) painfully close minded. What ever happened to appreciating good writing for the sake of good writing without all the stupid fanboyism tossed in? I sure as hell hate Tony, but that is irrelevant becuase Matt Fraction is a phenomenal writer and provides an incredible character portrayal of him.
> 
> and yes, I'd watch a supposedly good movie about subject matter that I dislike or doesnt move me, see Flags of Of Our Fathers and/or  letters from iwo jima or Iron Man



Eh, the way I look at it, I know what I like and I know what I don't like, hence, I avoid what I dont like. So, whatever


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

fuck whatever we're talking about now






*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #570 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow. The new FF artist really likes the butt-chins, doesn't he? Even Sue has one.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Secret Warriors Preview:
> *Spoiler*: __



Nick Fury is the fucking man

also Hickman's "notes" on the preview


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, the art is well done but he should seriously reconsider the way he renders the team.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he had like 12 in #116, 5 is nothing.
> 
> also I liked how Kingpin just up and killed that dude.



That was badass, but I don't understand why no one did anything about it.


I like how FF is going back to that early '00's style recap page.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

In that variant Ben does look like he was sculpted out of Play-Doh and not of rock.

Interior art looks ok, but is Reed supposed to be this muscular?

And then there is the fact that he presents us some well rounded Sue Storm butt, followed by some well rounded Ben Grimm butt in the next panel (or having a closer look the artist seems to like drawing round asses on anyone, even their chins)


----------



## Amuro (Aug 22, 2009)

Since when was Reed, Nick Fury's twin? 

Wonder who the kid is in the last panel.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 24, 2009)

completely caught up in Daredevil. Let me say that is the most down to earth comic book out right now. His life is so fucked up beyond reason.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

Marvel's next "event" is called *The Shadowlands*.  It will focus only on street level characters like Iron Fist, DD, Luke Cage, etc.

Art by Billy Tan, not known who will be writing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Shadowlands, eh?

Anything else beyond the title?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

nah, just that Tan is doing it, which means that at the earliest we'll be seeing it is in Feb.  that's when his work on Thor ends


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel's next "event" is called *The Shadowlands*.  It will focus only on street level characters like* Iron Fist, DD, Luke Cage,* etc.
> 
> Art by Billy Tan, not known who will be writing.





BRB, changing pants.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 24, 2009)

I would fully support BMB writing this event.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm hoping it'll involve Power Man and Iron Fist bashing in ninja skulls.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm hoping it'll involve *Power Man *and Iron Fist bashing in ninja skulls.



I hate that name so much. Just the origin of it.

Stark: How did you do that?

Cage: Black Power, man.



That aside, I do agree with you.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

No way that's the actual origin. You're fuckin with me. 

Also... Tan? Again? Why?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, that part made me go meh. But, unlike Land, if the writer is decent I can tolerate Tan's art.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2009)

Whats the wrong with  Billy Tan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> No way that's the actual origin. You're fuckin with me.
> 
> Also... Tan? Again? Why?





			
				Luke Cage's Wiki Page said:
			
		

> During a mission in which Cage and Iron Man track down Orville Smythe, who had duped him into stealing an experimental starsuit from Stark International to "test his [Tony Stark's] factory's security system", Cage follows the example of his new peers and took the codename of Power Man ("CAGE! But how? This ship's construction makes what you've done impossible!" "Just chalk it up to Black Power, man").[5]



Also, for all those anti-wiki folks, wiki sites Power Man #17 as it's source


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Whats the wrong with  Billy Tan?



guy can't draw expressions or something. overall I just think his art is kinda subpar. also, he's swiped. so I dont like him for that either.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel's next "event" is called *The Shadowlands*.  It will focus only on street level characters like Iron Fist, DD, Luke Cage, etc.
> 
> Art by Billy Tan, not known who will be writing.



great, the most badass characters besides Wolverine and Deadpool


----------



## Amuro (Aug 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel's next "event" is called *The Shadowlands*.  It will focus only on street level characters like Iron Fist, DD, Luke Cage, etc.
> 
> Art by Billy Tan, not known who will be writing.




Depending on the writer i'm all for this, could be awesome.

Shame that Tan is the artist though.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2009)

Ed Brubaker! Make it so Q!

on a separate note


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm hoping it'll be Bendis, he's not gonna be coming back to DD anytime soon but he still loves the character, he's Marvel's go-to guy when it comes to events, he's worked with Tan and likes his art.

Can't be Bru because he _just_ left DD and he's all sorts of busy with the Cap franchise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

I nearly died laughing.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> Fuck me.



also regardless it's Fraction + Tony + Thor


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2009)

thor better be still more than a match for the sentry



This is my way of agreeig with ss


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

Hickman's run is off to a great start

Reed Richards >>> Watchers 

edit: it just occurred to me that Reed's participation with this Council will likely bump him back up to Doom's level.  I bet Doom would be very, very annoyed by this...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2009)

i waited a whole month to see more leapfrogs.

At least I hope this one has a fuckton of tricks that weren't explored in  the last one


----------



## Taleran (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Hickman so much right now


I'm now imagining Hickmans run ending with an army of alternate Doom's fighting the Council of Reeds and it is Awesome


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder how many servants will die once Doom finds out about this?  Dozens?  Hundreds?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

War Machine gets canceled at issue 12, X-Factor my not see an issue 51, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

Runaways was ok, but they haven't really put forward an overarcing story to grab on to.

FF was quite good despite my dislike for eaglesham's approach to the characters. Which is what I expected. But I love that last page.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> War Machine gets canceled at issue 12, X-Factor my not see an issue 51, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.



i would really really like to know who buys that comic


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> i would really really like to know who buys that comic


Maybe they don't and Marvel is just playing favorites?


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> War Machine gets canceled at issue 12, *X-Factor my not see an issue 51*, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.





10char


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

Slice said:


> 10char



csfs


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

So they might kick one of their best books out of stores when we have masterpieces like the red Hulk hiring Frank Castle to shoot Wolverine beeing sold in million.

Excuse me i think i might have to kill myself...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

by the way M0 you said Hulk's first arc wasn't that bad. you lied. neg inc


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *War Machine gets canceled at issue 12*, X-Factor my not see an issue 51, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh fuck no, War Machine is awesome, and it has the best covers in the biz.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 28, 2009)

Marvel sucks for that....War Machine was cool


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh shit. When did kilowog make mod?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> War Machine gets canceled at issue 12, X-Factor my not see an issue 51, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.





LIL_M0 said:


> *War Machine gets canceled at issue 12*, X-Factor my not see an issue 51, and Red Hulk keeps on comin.





LIL_M0 said:


> War Machine gets canceled at issue 12





LIL_M0 said:


> War Machine gets canceled





FUCK YOU MARVEL!!! FUCK YOU IN THE EYE AND THEN THE ASS YOU PUNK ASS LITTLE PIECES OF SHIT!! 1 FUCK YOU!! i SPEND MY FUCKING HARD EARNED MONEY ON WAR MACHINE EVERY WEEK, HELL, I EVEN BOUGHT FUCKING BACK ISSUES SINCE I GOT A LATE JUMP, AND YOU DO THIS?!?!?! YOU FILTHY FUCKING CUNTS!! 

I'M GOING TO MY ANGRY DOME!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2009)

I SAY WE SEND ANGRY EMAILS EACH MORE ANGRY THEN THE LAST!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Oh fuck no, War Machine is awesome, and it has the best covers in the biz.



MATT's Tbolts covers were better, but still I agree.

Also the newest issue had a fucking WCA reunion


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I SAY WE SEND ANGRY EMAILS EACH MORE ANGRY THEN THE LAST!!!!



NO! IT'S TIME TO TAKE OFF MY RED RING AND PUT ON MY BLACK MASK!! SOMEBODY'S GOTTA GET TORTURED FOR THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## mow (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not surprised they canceled War Machine. It's an excellent book superbly penned and illustrated and people are dumb and stupid and they dont buy good stuff. Marvel had to pull the plug on it.

I mean, they canceled Captain Britain and MI: 13 and Agents of Atlas...Im not planning to get attached to anything marvel does. Hell the only reason Secret Warriors is probabily still on going is becuase Bendis is backing it up.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Apparently X-factor is safe.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2009)

in fact, it's getting renumbered to #200


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2009)

x-men books are safe as loong as they keep shufling characters.
War Machine.. Hee, I dropped it ever since Ares. The blockbuster monthly isn't my thing, and going out ogf my way to buy the trade without my fandom build up..

Agent of Atlas was a trully fun book, though I haven't really looked at it the same since the namorXnamora situation.
They didn't have a story as curious as dark avengers but were superior in just about every other way. Too bad they didn't tie in major events forcing marvel to keep em going for continuity sakes.
Runaways, Hercules, and most X-Books (as a whole) are what's keeping me in marvel.
Fuck you Spider Man
Fuck you Spaec people.
And don't look at me that way Tony

USM too if the artist stops drawing like that.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not seeing nearly enough Thor, Captain America or Daredevil love in that post Banhammer.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2009)

Subliminal 



> The last question of the day went to the guy sitting next to me who was wondering if they could expect another major crossover after Dark Reign. Cebulski explained that they would go into the third act that Civil War started but once that concluded, Marvel would be taking a year off from doing any major big event storylines. Apparently, there can still be self-contained events in particular books such as the Avengers line, but nothing on such a huge scale as Dark Reign.





> At this point, the audience was asked to name characters they’d like to see more of and the first name was Apocalypse. The creators revealed that things have been set in motion for Apocalypse and that in 2010, some old X villains that have been neglected will be back in a big way.




I hate Apoc


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Fuck you Spaec people.


no, fuck _you_.  He is Groot and he is grand.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> [/url]
> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Chainer, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Kusuriuri
> 
> Posted by:


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Apparently a reader praised Ultimatum.



I loved this user comment:



> How about this...
> 
> Why doesn't Jeff Loeb get together with Dan Didio and form a brand new comic book company called "Two Old Men Who Don't See The Plot."
> 
> That way both Marvel and DC can be free of their bad influence, and at the same time, there will be all of these wonderful crap comics that they can create for people to line their litter boxes with.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I love Hickman so much right now
> 
> 
> I'm now imagining Hickmans run ending with *an army of alternate Doom'*s fighting the Council of Reeds and it is Awesome



Rave Master FC


----------



## Deviate (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Lol! His X-Men flash videos are the best. Especially this one


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I hate Apoc





> Concerning Doctor Strange, the panel announced there is going to be a new series called Brother Voodoo: Avenger of the Supernatural focusing on Jericho Drumm?s role as the Sorcerer Supreme and a different take on magic in the Marvel Universe. They will also be launching a limited series written by Mark Waid called Strange     starting in November that will answer ?What does Stephen Strange do and who he is after not being the Sorcerer Supreme??



Nice to see Doc Strange not get kicked to the curb now that he's no longer Sorceror Supreme.


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice to see WAIDOMGILOVEU penning Strange.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap but Dark Reign Elektra was freaking great. I really hope we get more of her. At the very least, she better pop up in Daredevil now that Matt's in charge of the Hand. 

Has Elektra always been this great of a character? 'Cause I might read up on her if she has been.


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2009)

^ under millar and bendis, she's always been this grand. 

Elektra is popping up in Red Hulk. Im looking forward to great characterization and masterful story telling


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 31, 2009)

Heh. Thank god I stopped reading that book. So much less rage for me.


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

I read it for the epic amounts of facepalms and stupidity.

But seriously i feel so sorry for the people actually _buying _that stuff, what are they thinking?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

Slice said:


> I read it for the epic amounts of facepalms and stupidity.
> 
> But seriously i feel so sorry for the people actually _buying _that stuff, what are they thinking?



I demand sales numbers, because I refuse that people outside of Loeb and his immediate family buy that book.


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2009)

Loeb has millions of cousins across the fruited plains
you may be dating one of them and not even know it
or...... you may be one yourself


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Loeb has millions of cousins across the fruited plains
> you may be dating one of them and not even know it
> or...... you may be one yourself



I aint got no white people in mah family **


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 31, 2009)

Disney is gonna buy Marvel Entertainment it seems.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

slowpoke again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Disney is gonna buy Marvel Entertainment it seems.



Well that's it no more Marvel comics for me.


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

This seems like a slight overraction to me.


----------



## Glued (Aug 31, 2009)

There goes the neighborhood, damn disney.


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well that's it no more Marvel comics for me.



Lucky for you, DC/Vertigo isn't owned by a super entertainment conglomerate!


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

mow said:


> Lucky for you, DC/Vertigo isn't owned by a super entertainment conglomerate!



Yeah right. Like something this far fetched could actually be true


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2009)

yeah what was i thinking, DC is indie-as-fuck man. They still sell their stuff on the corner of the street. Im def quitting marvel.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 31, 2009)

The only comics I read are ones I find hobos scrawling on walls.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2009)

this

goddamn this is fucking win


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

I only buy my comics from my LDS

LDS = Local Dollar Store


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2009)

Since my favorite Omega-level mutant i coming back it's about time I got back into his comics

Anyone got a short list of the best X-man comics where he' all cool looking and kicking ass? 

Also the issue where he's the shaman to a mutant tribe?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

people.  read Strange Tales

this cover should be enough to convince you


----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats by Pope right? (cover)


and

Ivincible Iron Man
Secret Warriors
Heavens on Fire 2

this week to marvel


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

yes.  Pope and a fuckton of other indy giants all do random marvle stories


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 3, 2009)

SO I just finished Guardian Devil years after I started it.....yet one scene still makes me LOL

Bullseye: Whoops. Forgot to give Red back his club*tosses club*

Club:*swoosh**kills*

Karen: X____X

Daredevil

Bullseye


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy shit




and my god that Spread


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im guessing i should start reading FF now?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

I was curious about how exactly the whole Tbolts, SW, DA thing was gonna work out.  so it seems like both books are doing their own arcs and only touch tangentially.  





> Im guessing i should start reading FF now?


yes.  also check out Dark Reign: FF


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)

I just noticed in the 2 page spread

all the Reeds have their own Nulifier


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone else find Tony's email to Maria utterly heartwrenching to read?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)

> IGN Comics: At the end of this first issue, Reed meets the Council and finds that it's being led by three versions of himself that'll possess Infinity Gauntlets. Is the Gauntlet going to have a major role in your stories?
> 
> Hickman: I would say that if there are three dudes in the room, and they have Infinity Gauntlets, they've got some juice. They'll play a part. #570 through 572 is a very quick, high-paced story where a lot of stuff happens. It's basically setting up my entire run on the book. We go through a lot of things very quickly.
> 
> The stuff in the first issue is trumped by the stuff in the second issue, and the stuff in the second issue is trumped by the stuff that happens in the third issue. That's kind of me resetting everything. Usually it takes big vents to do that, and that's how we come out of the gate.



I R Afraid



> IGN Comics: We had a preview image show up on the site [Editor's Note: See the wide image below.] of a group of Reeds battling the Galactus of Earth-2012. Is that going to be the main focus of issue #571?
> 
> Hickman: No, the second issue is much bigger than that. That's just page 2.
> 
> ...



jesus christ


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyone else find Tony's email to Maria utterly heartwrenching to read?


actually I lol'd a little at the internet n00b grammar


Taleran said:


> I R Afraid
> 
> 
> 
> jesus christ



mommy....


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)

Upcoming What If's 





> What If? Spider-Man: House of M
> 
> - What If Gwen Stacy Survived House of M? by Sean McKeever.
> - What If Gwen and Richie Parker Existed Outside of House of M? by Frank Tieri.
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2009)

Secret Invasion saying secret?  Nothing but slow taking over.  I'm happy to see how well they write intrigue though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 4, 2009)

> - What If Thor Returned During World War Hulk? by Mike Gallagher.



I hope they do this one right.


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2009)

> What If Danger Became Ultron's Bride? by Matteo Casali.


they should do this for realz


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2009)

Thor vs War Hulk this (i hope) will settle a lot of powerscaling discussions. And at least it should make an interesting read.

Personally i think War Hulk was strong enough to slam Thor down for good.

The others? Meh...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Upcoming What If's



The Danger one and the WWH ones seem cool looking.

I purchased Black Panther, Ghost Riders, Luke Cage Noir, and Immortal Weapons today. Wasn't disappointed by any of them


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 5, 2009)

How is that Ghost Riders mini? Any good?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How is that Ghost Riders mini? Any good?



I'm enjoying it. Apparently The Riders and crew are gonna raid Heaven to own some demon ass


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How is that Ghost Riders mini? Any good?



as good as the rest of Jason Aarons stuff


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> as good as the rest of Jason Aarons stuff



I didnt even know he was doing GR until it got cancelled

I'm ready for him to takeover Punisher Max:WOW


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Immortal weapon mini sucked. The previous one with Fat Cobra was awesome but this one was just a waste of paper, and even worse, my time 
We learned nothing about the Bride exept that she like music...

Iron Man was awesome though. Cant wait for the final issue and what Stark is gonna do.
Also I'm calling it already: Pepper is Madamw Masque.....pretty convenient for a supervillain to have a mask


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2009)

IMW is basically just a string of one-shots that are being called a mini.  all are by different writers.


also damn why did that not occur to me? (in regards to Pepper)
I bet Norman is gonna be really pissed with Ms. Hand since she stopped him from killing her.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

It occurred to me, but it also meant Osborn doesn't recognize her voice changed at all and that she found time to die her hair black and make it wavy too. Still, it's a possibility.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2009)

so the CBR blog Comics Should be Good in honor of the Marvel 70th ha fans vote on the 80 best marvel panels

heres the Top 10














heres the full list for those wondering

Romeo x Juliet

some really great panels here not in the Top 10 that probably should be


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

wow could that be any more cliched a list?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> so the CBR blog Comics Should be Good in honor of the Marvel 70th ha fans vote on the 80 best marvel panels
> 
> heres the Top 10
> 
> ...



I don't see any Daredevil 227 in thar, the last panel to be precise


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm this are pretty much panels from classic storylines. I'm sure CBR could have found some better panels. Contest is about best panels and not best storylines so don't know why these make the top 10


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

good list overall.



Petes12 said:


> wow could that be any more cliched a list?



well seeing as lot of these started said cliches, no.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I meant that they just picked panels that are really well known. When the list is basically all old comics I haven't read and I still recognize the panels, it's clear that they're famous. But how many people reading comics today even read all comics? It just comes off as people choosing those ones because they're already famous.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

welcome to the world of "top X of X" list making


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not surprised that a lot of the list is cliched, but all of it is. Not a single actually cool panel that I don't recognize. What is that shit with the robber doing up there? OH MY GOD ITS THE  GUY WHO KILLED UNCLE BEN! Great origin story and all, but not a great panel.


----------



## mow (Sep 8, 2009)

5 spidey panels, shame they didnt put the mephisto panel.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

fine, whatever.  just don't badmouth death of Elektra or Spidey pushing all that machinery off of him


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Those I'm completely fine with, actually.

edit: Oh, the list is 'most iconic' when you go to the actual CBR site. That makes a lot more sense, actually.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 8, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Those I'm completely fine with, actually.
> 
> edit: Oh, the list is 'most iconic' when you go to the actual CBR site. That makes a lot more sense, actually.



Still needed some DD 227

Fuck homework, I'm totally reading that when I get home


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Taleran said:


> as good as the rest of Jason Aarons stuff



A letter of mine got printed in one of he's ghost rider issues 

btw Rob Lefield is very pissed off about Peter David having SHaterstar and Rictor making out.
Not that I care about those characters but I am intrigued. I mean I would really be pissed off if the characters that I created where turned into gay by someone later on just to '' impress or shock'' the readers on one issue.

He should take vengance by making deadpool evicerate and humilliating he's precious multiple man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> A letter of mine got printed in one of he's ghost rider issues
> 
> btw *Rob Lefield is very pissed off *about Peter David having SHaterstar and Rictor making out.
> Not that I care about those characters but I am intrigued. I mean I would really be pissed off if the characters that I created where turned into gay by someone later on just to '' impress or shock'' the readers on one issue.
> ...



Just as planned

Also, thats one reason I dont wanna be a comic writer, I want compete control ova my characters


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2009)

Just read DD from Bendis' run to issue 500 and damn great reads but I can't believe that
*Spoiler*: __ 



Daredevil is the leader of the HAND holy crap is that one hell of a revelation


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Just as planned
> 
> Also, thats one reason I dont wanna be a comic writer, I want compete control ova my characters



true, thats why being a mangaka is better.

Also Mike turner used to have a really nice thing with fathom. Until he handed it to TJ Krull. Who's story seems to be a published fanfic that dedicates itselfon tying all the loose ends.

He is so stupid that he thinks a squid is a mollusk. 

But srsly its people like Peter David that Ruin the characters. Those idiots.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

Really? They've been ruined because they're gay? Liefeld characters. are ruined. because they're gay. C'mon, it's not like they would have _flourished _under the _deft hand of Rob Liefeld_ or something. 

Also, CG, consider the other side of being a comics writer- you could get control of characters that you didn't make up, like Wolverine... or Red Hulk


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Really? They've been ruined because they're gay? Liefeld characters. are ruined. because they're gay. C'mon, it's not like they would have _flourished _under the _deft hand of Rob Liefeld_ or something.
> 
> Also, CG, consider the other side of being a comics writer- you could get control of characters that you didn't make up, like Wolverine... or Red Hulk



That is rather appealling.  Though I know I'm not the man to ever do an established character's solo series. Im waaaaaaaaaay too biased. 

Id love to write an Emma Frost mini though Emma Frost Blows The Marvel Universe


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> A letter of mine got printed in one of he's ghost rider issues
> 
> btw Rob Lefield is very pissed off about Peter David having SHaterstar and Rictor making out.


I'm very pissed about Rob Liefield having a job


> Not that I care about those characters but I am intrigued. I mean I would really be pissed off if the characters that I created where turned into gay by someone later on just to '' impress or shock'' the readers on one issue.


You know, I'm so tired of people saying that kiss made them gay (lol, labeling) or that it was done for shock value.
It has been played with for yeaaaaaaaaars that Rictor's but that of those who came from shatterstr's and longshot's dimension's sexuality wasn't that cut and dry.
Yeah that's right
Longshot might do it one day too.
Get used to it.
The only reason the writer decided to not just play with it anymore, is because it would be wrong and borderline offensive after the prop 8 debacle.
And I for a change apllaude Quesada's decision to protect him.
Of course that means he also protects loeb and his faggotry (lol, hipocrisy) which I would gladly exchange.
Maybe even more so, since he allowed Ultimatum's graphism but untill recently there was a "no homos out of MAX" rule he implemented.
Hey, maybe Rictor will make a deal with the devil causing Hulk to retcon itself and them not being gay any more.


> He should take vengance by making deadpool evicerate and humilliating he's precious multiple man.


And then on his comic Jamie will show it was just dupes.
You can't payback on a guy that has layla miller on his team.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have much opinion on the Shatterstar thing.

I can understand where the problem is coming from, but I've never followed the character, so I'm indifferent.


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2009)

I second this. With Rictor we always had some hints and suggestions but i dont know anything about Shatterstar (apart from a short trip to wikipedia country after reading the issue).

And there really was a "no homo outside of MAX" rule? Wow thats just stupid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, there IS the "no smoking in comics" policy for Marvel.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Just read DD from Bendis' run to issue 500 and damn great reads but I can't believe that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
epic aint it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2009)

Slice said:


> I second this. With Rictor we always had some hints and suggestions but i dont know anything about Shatterstar (apart from a short trip to wikipedia country after reading the issue).
> 
> And there really was a "no homo outside of MAX" rule? Wow thats just stupid.



They re-closeted Rawhide Kid... His homoness was more of an issue then blob eating janet.

And yes, there was that rule very much in play.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

american comics man. sex is much more offensive than violence here.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, there IS the "no smoking in comics" policy for Marvel.


THat;s understandable though.


Banhammer said:


> They re-closeted Rawhide Kid... His homoness was more of an issue then blob eating janet.
> 
> And yes, there was that rule very much in play.



No, it's a "No _important _homos in MAX" Punisher had a minor character or two that was gay.


----------



## Slice (Sep 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> american comics man. sex is much more offensive than violence here.



I always keep forgetting that...


----------



## shit (Sep 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> THat;s understandable though.



No it's not. It's dumb.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> No it's not. It's dumb.



Smoking = Bad for health. I'm anti-smoking, so like most things I'm biased

Plus its not like it adds anything to the books having it in.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Smoking = Bad for health. I'm anti-smoking, so like most things I'm biased
> 
> Plus its not like it adds anything to the books having it in.



You'd be surprised to learn just how blown up the actual cancer risk from smoking is

and theres a reason selling them to minors is a crime


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> You'd be surprised to learn just how blown up the actual cancer risk from smoking is
> 
> and theres a reason selling them to minors is a crime



Cancer aside, smoking is still a crumby thing that shouldn't be put in comics. Hell, theres a reason they dont advertise the pieces of shit on tv and radio anymore


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Cancer aside, smoking is still a crumby thing that shouldn't be put in comics. Hell, theres a reason they dont advertise the pieces of shit on tv and radio anymore



its not about wether or not they are bad for you its the writer/artists choice to give a character old enough to smoke a cigarette and taking that away for bullshit reasoning is stupid


oh and it seems Black Widow is now a double Amputee


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> its not about wether or not they are bad for you its the writer/artists choice to give a character old enough to smoke a cigarette and taking that away for bullshit reasoning is stupid



Yet I get back to my original point, does it make a difference either way? And if it doesn't, then why keep it in?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yet I get back to my original point, does it make a difference either way? And if it doesn't, then why keep it in?



of course it does someone chose to write / draw it like that and changing that for no logical reason is wrong


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> of course it does someone chose to write / draw it like that and changing that for no logical reason is wrong



Pfft, they'll be alright. I highly doubt *insert random comic writer/artist here* will be compromising his vision by not having *insert random character here* isn't puffing on a Port.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Also, found this on /co/ and it made me LOL





> Dear Greg Land
> 
> I realize you?re real busy tracing lightboxing photocopying drawing comic books and all, but I?ve got a question. So I am looking at the Marvel solicits and I see a solicit for a new Black Widow series, and you?re doing the cover. So?
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

I posted that on the last page


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I posted that on the last page



Yeah I just saw that LOL. I didnt know you editted the post


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

So I read this Moon Knight free comic from my LCS. I never much cared for the character, never really gave him a chance, but after reading this I might give his series a go.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

I liked the lastr arc from the previous volume, the one where he's in Mexico killing drug dealers with the punisher.

the thunderbolts arc fucking sucked though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the lastr arc from the previous volume, the one where he's in Mexico killing drug dealers with the punisher.
> 
> the thunderbolts arc fucking sucked though



It sounds epic. Has the new series started yet?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

next week   .


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 12, 2009)

thunderbolts fucking sucked


----------



## Slice (Sep 17, 2009)

Things i just read:

"The Amazing Spider-Man Presents - Anti-Venom - New Ways to Live 01"

in addition to having one of the stupidest names a book ever had this one was god awful. Before i was just facepalming about the existance of a white Venom but now i'm pretty sure i simply hate him.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 17, 2009)

Slice said:


> Things i just read:
> 
> "The Amazing Spider-Man Presents - Anti-Venom - New Ways to Live 01"
> 
> in addition to having one of the stupidest names a book ever had this one was god awful. Before i was just facepalming about the existance of a white Venom but now i'm pretty sure i simply hate him.



Damn, I haven't read it yet, but I was hoping it would be decent.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure what you expected when the solicits have him teaming up with Punisher and using guns.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #571 preview_


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not sure what you expected when the solicits have him teaming up with Punisher and using guns.



I did not read the solicits for this one. But you know a book is in serious trouble when they have to bring in Frank in issue one to draw readers attention.


And lol @ "This morning, i helped kill a Galactus on Earth 2012"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

AV really was kind of bad.  I want to like it, I'm giving it a chance but many things are grating.  The GF, Frank in issue 1, the general design of the costume.  But I like the idea of brock fighting the urge to eat and kill.  Which to me justifies putting Frank in, because while we know Frank can't die, this appropriately 'tests' Brock's commitment to not kill.

6/10


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #571 preview_



Haha oh god I empathize with this preview.  That last page is the best.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2009)

goddamn that Spread looks glorious when put together


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

The surfers a like the Metal Men. Each one seems to be made of a different material: Gold, Copper, Iron, and Silver.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2009)

damn thats a nice touch

also Reed is eating HULK SMASH cereal


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Galatus of Earth-2012 revealed to be Dr. Magnus is a mask.  He went off his meds again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Or took the wrong med.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

Just read Punisher Noir.

Sweet ass crackers. Barracuda, Jigsaw, Russian, Dutch Shultz, BUmpy Johnson references. THis boook was too win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Haxven't read it, but now I definitely will.

Oh yeah. I finally got around to watxching Punisher War Zone, McGinty's boys got pwned hard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah. They had a Pitsy in the movie too, for like 30 seconds, then he just isappeared. Or maybe he was killed at the table...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. They had a Pitsy in the movie too, for like 30 seconds, then he just isappeared. Or maybe he was killed at the table...



Pitsy was in it for alot of the movie, they just altered him so much that it was hard to tell it was him. Remeber the fat guy that was always with Jigsaw? Pitsy. And his high ass son? Ink.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, that was Pitsy and Ink? No wonder I couldn't tell.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, that was Pitsy and Ink? No wonder I couldn't tell.



I actually thought Pitsy was gonna be the crazy brother in the Looney Bin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Looney Bin Jim was straight up comedy. 

Also, is it just me or did all of the scenes and dialogue dealin with the little girl seem... forced?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Looney Bin Jim was straight up comedy.
> 
> Also, is it just me or did all of the scenes and dialogue dealin with the little girl seem... forced?



What is this......dialogue you speak of?

But it yeah, it did seem a bit awkard


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

> *FANTASTIC FOUR #574
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm hoping this means the end of the super buff FF, but it's probably just a 2 issue break, and Hickman wanted them that way too, I guess...


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2009)

So Franklin really got Spiderman for his birthday party.

Damn those kids must have the best childhood ever  
(If you dont take into account several attempts to kidnap or kill them that is)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

don't forget the time Doctor Doom actually tried to send you to hell to burn for all eternity.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

this

god Karma is a bitch


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 21, 2009)

i love it.  suddenly bucky is way more likely to be cap


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

Also I'm kinda surprised to see the Power Pack in a comic without their names in the title


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bucky was created by Kirby too, wasn't he? 

And why do any of these worthless losers deserve money? I don't believe kirby's kids were making any comic book characters.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Bucky was created by Kirby too, wasn't he?
> 
> And why do any of these worthless losers deserve money? I don't believe kirby's kids were making any comic book characters.



Marvel will have relativly deeper pockets after a certain deal goes through

thats why


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Get ready for Thor's arrival in movie theaters on May 20, 2011!


buccaneers


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2009)

hahahaah wow, Kirby's heirs are after the Spider-Man rights.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

you know there aren't a lot of things that'll send Doom on a murderous rampage (except interfering with his plans, standing up to him, looking at him cross, breathing, blinking, thinking, you know the usual), but I think when he finds out about the Council's "doom hole", he's gonna be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed

also putting all your Dooms in one room?  how can you not figure that'll eventually bite your ass


anyways Celestials


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 24, 2009)

So what did you guys think of the first Spider-Woman issue? I loved it. A bit heavy of the angst, but its Jessica Drew. She'll be angsty for a while. More of Agent Brand and SWORD is always nice too. And of course, Alex Maleev art! pek


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2009)

So this was a pretty damn stacked week of Marvel all around

goddamn and Fantastic Four was win as I hope it continues to be


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So what did you guys think of the first Spider-Woman issue? I loved it. A bit heavy of the angst, but its Jessica Drew. She'll be angsty for a while. More of Agent Brand and SWORD is always nice too. And of course, Alex Maleev art! pek



then this'll make you happy

Link removed
Link removed

Beast is in the main cast (he just left the X-Men), same with Lockheed.  Also Henry Gyrich is one of my favorite assholes in comics.

from the writer of the Beta Ray Bill mini, and that included some great scenes with Brand.  and we're most likely going to be seeing BRB frequently to boot

also the artist of FIVE FIST OF SCIENCE


plus covers by John Cassaday 



I'm so hyped for this book pek


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 25, 2009)

Beast, Lockheed, Brand! Cassady, Sanders, Gillen! Gyrich being a douche! 

This is going to be fantastic.

EDIT: Preview for the Shang Chi one shot: Link removed


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is anyone trying Spider-woman as motion comics? Or am I the only one? They're kind of... weird.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 25, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: Preview for the Shang Chi one shot: AW MAH GAWD IT FEELS SO GUD AROUND MAH DICK GURL



This pleases me


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This pleases me



I'm a bit dissapointed they went back to the classic Shang Chi look. I've never liked that. The Heroes for Hire look was pretty nice.

But yes, its awesome. I hope this'll lead to a Shang Chi mini or two before the street level superhero event thats coming up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 25, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm a bit dissapointed they went back to the classic Shang Chi look. I've never liked that. The Heroes for Hire look was pretty nice.
> 
> But yes, its awesome. I hope this'll lead to a Shang Chi mini or two before the street level superhero event thats coming up.



I think he needs something to make him not look too much like Bruce LeeLiu Kang Marshall and Forest Law Jann Lee an un unique character


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2009)

This Council of Reeds seems like a rather big deal, and a really interesting idea.  I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.  

I bet if you put a million Reeds at a million typewriters for a million years they still wouldn't be able to cure the Thing.


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Is anyone trying Spider-woman as motion comics? Or am I the only one? They're kind of... weird.



Only read the comic version, i'm not really interested in motion comics, and enjoyed it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2009)

It's weird. It's not good, it's not bad, I just apreciate the tone of Jessica's voice.


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2009)

I think my brain just exploded... i searched youtube for "Spiderwoman" hoping to find a sample of the voice actor, and what came up as a search result?

THIS:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]f5Pjo0WjBcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Strange Tales #2_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)

I want that Galactus poster


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2009)

The idea that Galactus has a hotmail account tickles me.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if its real


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)

only one way to find out.  afterall, Tony's email from the current arc was real

edit: yeah just got back a bot telling me no such email exists


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey gaiz. I was looking through the internet, and I came across a match involving some Marvel character named Alien Entity. People kept talking about him, I had no clue who he was. If somebody has scans or info, love to see it


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone read the new New Avengers?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone read the new New Avengers?



See. It's kinda dumb that they tease at Cage dying......seeing as he was alive in The List.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone read the new New Avengers?



I am getting tired of the New Avengers getting slapped around like little girls


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ronin, Captain America ,*AND *Cage Are all captured? WTF!


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not captured anymore tho...

Oh and sorry, Kid P did the giant size Old Man Logan. It was a surprise to me too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Not captured anymore tho...
> 
> Oh and sorry, Kid P did the giant size Old Man Logan. It was a surprise to me too.



Who got Sprung?

[its fine he was faster]


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Herald Collage*

hey guys just stopping by to show off my new sig i made i thought my fellow comic book fans would appreciate it since i havnt found a single pic online of all the heralds together in one photo, so i thought why not make one myself . it is of all the heralds of galactus who have *ever* been a herald even if it was just for one issue and even one from DC. took me a while cuz i had to cut out every single person you see on there with the pen tool uh! and then shrink them all and place them to fit correctly. i think it turned out prity cool for a herald collage since i didnt want to cover up the characters with effects, just kept it simple. what do you guys think, cool?
i wish they would release more comics about stardust cuz he is my fave herald!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

Tim Sale just started drawing Captain America: White #6.  It'll still be awhile for it to come out but at least he's on the last issue.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Kilowog how far along are the Nova comics now since Annihilation Wave ended?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hey Kilowog how far along are the Nova comics now since Annihilation Wave ended?



Pre-Anniilation: no Nova ongoing

Post Annihilation: current issue - 29


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I am getting tired of the New Avengers getting slapped around like little girls
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When was Cap captured?


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Pre-Anniilation: no Nova ongoing
> 
> Post Annihilation: current issue - 29



Thanks almost vague like poster who supplied me House of M and Age of Apocalypse from yesteryear


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

in Cap Reborn, but he broke out with help from Ant-Man


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> in Cap Reborn, but he broke out with help from Ant-Man



Irredeemable Ant-Man?

or Douchedag Ant-Man


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

Irredeemable Ant-Man.

He let Bucky out of his handcuffs while the other Tbolts weren't looking on the promise that once Osborn is defeated, Bucky remembers who was the one who saved his life.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Irredeemable Ant-Man.
> 
> He let Bucky out of his handcuffs while the other Tbolts weren't looking on the promise that once Osborn is defeated, Bucky remembers who was the one who saved his life.



Awesome

Is I. Ant-Man featured in this Thunderbolts you speak of?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, he's been a member for the past two arcs


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, he's been a member for the past two arcs



Hmm. I see.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> in Cap Reborn, but he broke out with help from Ant-Man



My point exactly. He's not captured


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy frack but Secret Warriors 8 was awesome.

Alex(in full on God mode while grabbing Osborn[who is shitting himself] by the collar): "Hear me clearly, Norman Osborn. You do not fuck with Nick Fury! And you do not fuck with the God of Fear!" And Ares is just standing there looking all proud.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

how much do you guys think Osborn hates Natasha at this point?  I mean he's captured her *three times* and she escaped each time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 6, 2009)

Only a little bit because no writer will remember it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Most likely the case.

Especially if Bendis is writing it.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how much do you guys think Osborn hates Natasha at this point?  I mean he's captured her *three times* and she escaped each time.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only a little bit because no writer will remember it





That was perfect.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

How good is the Gambit's series?


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 7, 2009)

What Gambit series?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2009)

there's a gambit series? Y'all need to warn me about this stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

Series is not that bad.

Though, I primarily read it to better see Gambit's full powers in action.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 7, 2009)

Grumpy Old Man Logan 

[YOUTUBE]YPqQvRrzqAw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deviate (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol @ Daken collecting Logan's social security since the '40's.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone been reading DR: Zodiac? I have been tempted to run out and go see if it is worth reading.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Series is not that bad.
> 
> Though, I primarily read it to better see Gambit's full powers in action.



That was the one with New Suns correct?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Grumpy Old Man Logan
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YPqQvRrzqAw[/YOUTUBE]​



HA.



TWF said:


> That was the one with New Suns correct?



Yep.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Has anyone been reading DR: Zodiac? I have been tempted to run out and go see if it is worth reading.


It's worth your attention, but nothing special.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2009)

All Hail Lord Daredevil


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 7, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> Has anyone been reading DR: Zodiac? I have been tempted to run out and go see if it is worth reading.



I liked the first issue, second was only ok, the third one is going to be what makes or breaks it for me.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Grumpy Old Man Logan
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YPqQvRrzqAw[/YOUTUBE]​



XD
Briiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Taleran (Oct 8, 2009)

Heaven's On Fire #3 can not get enough praise from me


GLORIOUS


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone read the new Daredevil. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Izo went out like a G.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2009)

Jason Aaron is a saint


----------



## Taleran (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)

so when do you guys think Wolverine is going to show up in Secret Warriors?  I imagine he'll come running the moment he hears Gorgon is back from the dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

He'll show up when there's some uber-secret that Nick Fury needs and that Wolverine is somehow involved with.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 9, 2009)

Assault on New Olympus looking good

LuvDaAlchemist


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so when do you guys think Wolverine is going to show up in Secret Warriors?  I imagine he'll come running the moment he hears Gorgon is back from the dead.



Wolverine can go fuck himself.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2009)

Someone has wolverine hate issues?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Jason Aaron is a saint



Currently getting caught up on two weeks of comics. DD 501, Doctor Voodoo, and Heaven's on Fire all won hard

Now time for the List shit I missed

EDIT: Oh, and that Shang Chi issue. While I have some attention, was Black Panther good this week? I looked at it in the LCS today and couldn't decide if I wanted it or not.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess i will check out that Dr. Voodoo then. I was mixed on it but whatever. I also need to read some Green Arrow. I have no idea where to start though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> I guess i will check out that Dr. Voodoo then. I was mixed on it but whatever. I also need to read some Green Arrow. I have no idea where to start though.



Yeah, I liked it.

With GA, start out with Green Arrow: Year One. I didn't care for Longbow Hunters too much, but a lot of people like it, plus as a whole I'll admit it's a good story. Follow that up with the first three arcs of Green Arrow Volume 3 that Kevin Smith did and the arc with Constantine Drakon and Black Lightning's niece(I'll get the exact name in a minute), and the OYL stuff is pretty good, mostly to see the "evolution" of the character. If you get interested in the other characters in the books, you can delve a little deeper into V3. Green Arrow Black Canary.......I guess if it interests you you can give the three wedding special one shots a go, and then the first arc of GA-BC is pretty good to understand some of the storyline crap that's going on currently. 

So yeah, not alot

EDIT: Straight Shooter is the name of that one arc I couldn't think of.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He'll show up when there's some uber-secret that Nick Fury needs and that Wolverine is somehow involved with.



No, but I mean this is the Gorgon.  He's one of the few people to really, really make Logan's hate list.  I doubt even Sabretooth has enraged Logan this much.  Plus Gorgon got his only true defeat at Logan's hands, and Gorgon is not the kind of guy who forgets this.

These two must meet up again, they have to.



Petes12 said:


> Wolverine can go fuck himself.



Milar's run on Wolverine with JRJR was not only the greatest Wolverine story of all time, but honestly one of the most fucking awesome Marvel stories of the decade (and definitely Millar's best 616 work), so _you_ go fuck yourself.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just don't want him in Secret Warriors.


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2009)

Dude, if does pop up in SW, it means he's gonna be penned by Hickman. and Im sorry, but Hickman can make anyone who is neck deep in a river of shit (which logan is currently swimming in several) come out smelling like roses. I would love nothing more than a Logan/Gorgan fight.

plus Kilowog _is _right. Wolverine: Enemy of the State was one of the best runs ever on either of the big two.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well that's true, Hickman would probably make it awesome. But usually when you see a Wolverine or Punisher cameo in a book they don't belong in at all, it is not awesome. I didn't like Kilowog suggesting a Wolverine appearance was inevitable


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2009)

a wolverine appearance is inevitable.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well that's true, Hickman would probably make it awesome. But usually when you see a Wolverine or Punisher cameo in a book they don't belong in at all, it is not awesome. I didn't like Kilowog suggesting a Wolverine appearance was inevitable


It's Wolverine son.

Even when he's not there, he's there.

So question, is SW: The List as awesome as the Secret Warriors series itself?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

The writing is fine, but I don't really like McGuinness' art, especially for a book like that.


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah, his art just irks the hell out of me. I cannot stand it what soever. It's just overly cartoony for, as you said, a book like that.

Plus he's one half of Rulk and that's enough to despise him and everyone carrying his DNA imprint till the end of time.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

> But usually when you see a Wolverine or Punisher cameo in a book they don't belong in at all, it is not awesome. I didn't like Kilowog suggesting a Wolverine appearance was inevitable


Gorgon is a Wolverine villain.  It's like having Two-Face  be a recurring villain in a book and saying Batman's not going to show up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2009)

Voodoo Review is up

C.Ghost was right, it is a load of pure win


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2009)

Just read it, it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Gorgon is a Wolverine villain.  It's like having Two-Face  be a recurring villain in a book and saying Batman's not going to show up.



I dunno if it'd be the same if Two-face was only Batman's enemy for one story arc.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it now? I smell a vodoo panther coming


At least they had the decency of having doom beating him.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

Shishido's only appearance ever was in a Wolverine arc where he was basically set up to be Wolverine's #1 foe, I mean Sabretooth didn't even push him as far as Shishido did.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Shishido's only appearance ever was in a Wolverine arc where he was basically set up to be Wolverine's #1 foe, I mean Sabretooth didn't even push him as far as Shishido did.


But that's just Millar being Millar, I mean how can you say Millar set him up to be Wolverine's biggest foe, when he killed him off at the end of the arc?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so when do you guys think Wolverine is going to show up in Secret Warriors?  I imagine he'll come running the moment he hears Gorgon is back from the dead.


Shut your fraggin trap poozer!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think Millar thought they would ever let him kill off an established Wolverine villain, so he made his own to top them all.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2009)

Hydra villains dying is something I don't mind anyways.  Come on, cut off one head two more replace it?  They scream unconquerable force of evil.  Sidenote, Voodoo was good.  Really good.  He got hyped and then put in his place in one book.  THEN got called out for helping those 'stupid white people' with their problems.  That's a monster, mind you.  Attack you in more ways than one.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I don't think Millar thought they would ever let him kill off an established Wolverine villain, so he made his own to top them all.



Because that's what he does. He does whatever he can to be completely over the top. Gorgon is hardly a classic Wolverine villain yet.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

never said classic, but he's certainly one of the biggest foes he's made, hell he comes off more to me as a "classic" than romulus.

but you are right about him being over the top.  damn millar made him too fucking powerful:

healing factor that makes Logan's look like shit
TELEPORTATION
near perfect telepathy
THE ABILITY TO TURN PEOPLE TO STONE WITH EYE CONTACT
he's as smart as stark/richards/pym
mastered every single fighting style



> Hydra villains dying is something I don't mind anyways. Come on, cut off one head two more replace it?


Gorgon's death would have killed Hydra once and for all, they put ALL of their eggs in the same basket and Logan blew the fuck out of that basket

but luckily Baron von Strucker was still alive to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2009)

in regards to McGuinness on Secret Warriors, I kinda liked it.  I'm a casual fan of his artwork and personally got a kick out of seeing him do a Nick Fury story, it's not something you'd expect from him but he pulled it off reasonably well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Anybody (besides me and Chaos Ghost) reading Luke Cage: Noir?


----------



## dhilonv (Oct 10, 2009)

Me, Luke Cage is the f***king man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah! It's so cool. I wish I was born during that era. I mean sure, there was excessive racism but at least I'd get a pimp ass suit and fedora.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Sidenote, Voodoo was good.  Really good.  He got hyped and then put in his place in one book.  *THEN got called out for helping those 'stupid white people' with their problems.*  That's a monster, mind you.  Attack you in more ways than one.



Okay, if he was the vodoo panther, then it would have been a hero to say it.

At least we didn't have to see racist Doom. That would have been just sad,


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

dhilonv said:


> Me, Luke Cage is the f***king man


Damn skippy!


LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah! It's so cool. I wish I was born during that era. I mean sure, there was excessive racism but at least I'd get a pimp ass suit and fedora.


I've been saying that for years. Though, I am a little disappointed that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cage isn't really bulletproof


 But for the era it makes sense I suppose.


Banhammer said:


> Okay, if he was the vodoo panther, then it would have been a hero to say it.
> 
> At least we didn't have to see racist Doom. That would have been just sad,


I honestly expected racist Doom here, I was sooooooooo happy that that didn't happen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Though, I am a little disappointed that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I actually prefer it that way. The Noir line (in my mind at least) seems like it's supposed to be things that could actually happen. Though I can't be sure because Cage is the only Noir book I've read past issue 1.

*EDIT
I just noticed something, it's new comics out there and the only book I've read was Cage Noir.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I actually prefer it that way. The Noir line (in my mind at least) seems like it's supposed to be things that could actually happen. Though I can't be sure because Cage is the only Noir book I've read past issue 1.



I've only read this and Punisher past ish one, and it kinda seems that way(though Punisher can happen IRL, so yeah)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2009)

I read X-Men, it was a boring ass cop thriller story, and Spidey looked cool but for some reason I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 11, 2009)

Does Cage have any powers in the Noir story line?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Does Cage have any powers in the Noir story line?



Maybe

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Does Cage have any powers in the Noir story line?


He has all th powers of Blaxploitation Black Dynamite. 
[YOUTUBE]6-wqmnJrOFM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He has all th powers of Blaxploitation Black Dynamite.
> [YOUTUBE]6-wqmnJrOFM[/YOUTUBE]​



Girl: My momma said my daddy named Black Dynamite

Girl 2: My momma said that too

BD: Hush little girls, plenty of brothas got that name*awkward, uncomfortable smile*

Also, we're talking about Luke Cage Noir, not Luke Cage V1


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Bendis said he's going to be killing off Sentry and Luke Cage, and he didn't seem to be joking.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis said he's going to be killing off Sentry and Luke Cage, and he didn't seem to be joking.



I see no reason to kill off Luke Cage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2009)

I see no reason not to kill off Sentry


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis said he's going to be killing off Sentry and *Luke Cage*, and he didn't seem to be joking.







EvilMoogle said:


> I see no reason not to kill off Sentry


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I honestly expected racist Doom here, I was sooooooooo happy that that didn't happen.


Anyone remember in Captain Britain where he told Dracula off for his racism?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain Britain was a crappy series who's poor sales resulted in cancellation. Of course no one remembers.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Captain Britain was a crappy series who's poor sales resulted in cancellation. Of course no one remembers.



urge to smash rising


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Why would he kill Luke Cage. He's the only black guy in the MU that actually is a major player. I guess Voodoo is gonna rise in the ranks but wow is that lame. Now all I got is John in GL.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Voodoo isn't going to be worth shit. All of the new books with solicits that say something about the Sorcerer Supreme all refer to Dr Strange... 

And Johns never features John Stewart for more than a page.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Captain Britain was a crappy series who's poor sales resulted in cancellation. Of course no one remembers.



this post couldn't be more wrong if it included a musical number of Herman Goebels singing about pedophilia.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

> All of the new books with solicits that say something about the Sorcerer Supreme all refer to Dr Strange...


what?   where?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> And Johns never features John Stewart for more than a page.



True. Damn this sucks.

At least I got Spawn


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

but Al Simmons is dead.


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2009)

We'll always have Turk


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

yes, if there's one thing that's true about the marvel universe is that Turk will live to be 100 years old then take a dump on Matt Murdock and Wilson Fisk's graves, then die of a heart attack.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 11, 2009)

Brother Voodoo beating Dormammu 

Sorry but that's bullshit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

voodoo sticks >>> evil flame head powers. 100% proved.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2009)

Son of Anarchy said:


> Brother Voodoo beating Dormammu
> 
> Sorry but that's bullshit



Well, he didn't beat him, he survived him long enough to use his vodoo magic to do a special vodoo trick to which dormammu isn't really used to and worked.. for a little while.

I'm letting this one slide, even though it's hugely close to a black panther but let's be honnest, it's not like brother vodoo was a pushover before becaming the sorcerer supreme. He was effectivly the poor man's Strange. But for a poor man's strange that consistently got outspelled by stephen dealing with Doormamu twice now, he's getting a little rulked here.

Getting beat by Doom helped though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis said he's going to be killing off Sentry and Luke Cage, and he didn't seem to be joking.


I'll hunt that muthafucka down and then shoot his dick off. For Cage of course, not Sentry.


LIL_M0 said:


> Captain Britain was a crappy series who's poor sales resulted in cancellation. Of course no one remembers.


By that logic, War Machine sucked too.



LIL_M0 said:


> Voodoo isn't going to be worth shit. All of the new books with solicits that say something about the Sorcerer Supreme all refer to Dr Strange...
> 
> And Johns never features John Stewart for more than a page.



What solicits are you reading?

As for Voodoo, its not as cut and dry as him just beating Dom. It's kinda like........I dunno if anyone else will get it, but in there first OYL fight, Green Arrow beat Deathstroke. Does that make him a better fighter than Deathstroke? Pfft, fuck no. He only won because Slade didn't expect Ollie to have the hand to hand skills or use of swordplay like he did. Hence, it through him off his game a bit, and caused him the fight. 

I'd also compare it to Tim Drake beating Shiva, but since I've never seen that issue myself, I can't say, just going by what I've heard.

EDIT: And like BH said, the fact that he jobbed to Doom pretty hard helps judge his level of power


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> By that logic, War Machine sucked too.


War Machine is just too awesome for print. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> What solicits are you reading?



I understand now why madara wasn't really the leader and konan never respected him
Plus another but I don't feel like looking

*EDIT
Pretty sure it said Sorcerer Supreme last month, but still why not got to Voodoo instead of Strange.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2009)

No one is allowed to badmouth Doctor Voodoo, it was awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Pretty sure it said Sorcerer Supreme last month, but still why not got to Voodoo instead of Strange.



dude, Tony doesn't even remember that Steve "died", I think they're trying to avoid overloading his head.  Plus Strange is a longtime friend, and still _a_ go-to guy for magic crap.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2009)

- Allan Heinberg and Jimmy Cheung will make a long-awaited return to the Young Avengers next summer in Avengers: Children's Crusade.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2009)

So does this mean it's okay to like YA again? Because the conection I had with them is gone, washed away by bad cameos.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh and that better not have been post-Marquis of Death Doom that Voodoo fought close because otherwise that entire issue can fuck right off.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2009)

I beginning to doubt that the Marquis of Death Doom will be mentioned ever again outside of a FF comic. No way is Bendis or any other writer going to keep Doom that powerful in Siege. I didn't read any of the interviews for Doom War, so maybe we'll see his new power used there.


----------



## mow (Oct 14, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I beginning to doubt that the Marquis of Death Doom will be mentioned ever again outside of a FF comic. No way is Bendis or any other writer going to keep Doom that powerful in Siege. I didn't read any of the interviews for Doom War, so maybe we'll see his new power used there.



Hate to break it to you, but Hickman stated he hates the fuck out of it when people retconn arcs that already happened. So he's keeping EVERYTHING millar penned and not changing it, from MoD Doom, to Nu-Earth. 

He even has a specific Doom arc in mind, but he decided to keep it in the back burner so that it doesnt add up too much Doom time so soon after a very large and specific Doom arc. Prob gonna be 2 yrs from now. 

In Geoff Hickman we Trust


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2009)

This is good news. I'm not crazy about Nu-Earth, but I'm happy at least at some point Hickman will address the issue.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2009)

How old is Deadpool?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a question: what's making tony go so stupid he can now only polit the mark 0 armor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Vanthebaron said:


> I have a question: what's making tony go so stupid he can now only polit the mark 0 armor



Osborne became the Director of SHIELD (now called HAMMER) after public opinion became that Tony ran away during the final Skrull battle. Being the Director of SHIELD means you're privy to knowing all sorts of things, including superhero secret identities.

During the change of command, Osborne attempted to find out the identities of the heroes with his new clearance. 'File not found'. Tony's office computer doesn't  have the info on there. Instead, it's stored within his cerebral cortex (or somewhere within his brain). 

Fearing that the information would fall into the wrong hands if he were ever captured,  *Tony has been systematically destroying his brain *by way of hidden Stark facilities throughout the world. When he's done he's as good as [brain]dead,  but Osborne will never get the information he wants.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

making civil war redundantly ridiculous


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> making civil war redundantly ridiculous



Civil War was awesome, to think otherwise makes you anti-awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

Civil War killed capitan America 

Not that it wasn't awesome, it was just huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge fight for something he just undid anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, you meant dumping the registration files. I get you.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 14, 2009)

Since I'm no Iron Man fan, forgive my stating the obvious, but if TOny is going to make himself braindead so he can't give out the info, he plans on living as a vegetable, then. Since I can't think of anyone who would want to do that, why doesn't he, oh I don't know, throw himself into an incinerator, that way there is no way whatsoever Osborn could get the info? Aren't heroes supposed to be selfless?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Since I'm no Iron Man fan, forgive my stating the obvious, but if TOny is going to make himself braindead so he can't give out the info, he plans on living as a vegetable, then. Since I can't think of anyone who would want to do that, why doesn't he, oh I don't know, throw himself into an incinerator, that way there is no way whatsoever Osborn could get the info?



Read the worlds mot wanted arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How old is Deadpool?



Earlier I would have said who cares, but now I can answer the question. Deadpool is 31.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Since I'm no Iron Man fan, forgive my stating the obvious, but if TOny is going to make himself braindead so he can't give out the info, he plans on living as a vegetable, then. Since I can't think of anyone who would want to do that, why doesn't he, oh I don't know, throw himself into an incinerator, that way there is no way whatsoever Osborn could get the info? Aren't heroes supposed to be selfless?



Crimson dynamo adresses that. I don't remember the answer though


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Read the worlds mot wanted arc.



You forgot the part where I said Im not an Iron Man fan. I don't wanna read the book. I just think that it makes no sense, and if they gave a reason could someone please tell it to me. Cause they way it seems he's going about things, it would just be a lot easier to incinerate his body and leave no evidence behind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2009)

Because if he incinerates himself it's mildly harder to explain how it is he returns and is back at 100% in a few weeks?

(My vote is Tony should be replaced with Tony2.0 from Hypervelocity)


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tony probably has some kind of plan in place to come back from his vegetable-ness, otherwise obviously he would shoot himself in the head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> *You forgot the part where I said Im not an Iron Man fan.* I don't wanna read the book. I just think that it makes no sense, and if they gave a reason could someone please tell it to me. Cause they way it seems he's going about things, it would just be a lot easier to incinerate his body and leave no evidence behind.


No I didn't. Read it punk! 



Petes12 said:


> Tony probably has some kind of plan in place to come back from his vegetable-ness, otherwise obviously he would shoot himself in the head.


His plan was to die. Re-read the beginning of the arc.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

He might be lying though, so they don't know something important Osborn would want to know.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> You forgot the part where I said Im not an Iron Man fan. I don't wanna read the book. I just think that it makes no sense, and if they gave a reason could someone please tell it to me. Cause they way it seems he's going about things, it would just be a lot easier to incinerate his body and leave no evidence behind.



get out before I edit your post to include My Chemical Romance lyrics


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> get out before I edit your post to include My Chemical Romance lyrics



Do it

ALso, I want Tony to die so Cho can be Iron Man for reasons I cannot and will not explain


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

You want the only asian in Marvel comics to operate the robot suit? You racist


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You want the only asian in Marvel comics to operate the robot suit? You racist



Lies. Thar be a ton of asians in MU.

Also, Tony's an asian/hispanic/ seems to be a different race in every thing I see him in, so what's the difference?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2009)

There might be more but Cho is the only one I care about


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Earlier I would have said who cares, but now I can answer the question. Deadpool is 31.



Where did you find that number?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> There might be more but Cho is the only one I care about



You don't care about Surge

Or...........or.....................or Surge?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You don't care about Surge
> 
> Or...........or.....................or Surge?



:rofl**


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You don't care about Surge
> 
> Or...........or.....................or Surge?



Or Mr. X, Karma, Master Izo, Shang Chi, Pre-Magneto Xorn, Armor, Lei Kung the Thunderer, or Fat Cobra.

Phew. I had to bust out the inner-Asian for that.


And we need for robot riding asians. Its the only way Marvel Japan will move towards a Gundam future.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Or Mr. X, Karma, Master Izo, Shang Chi, Pre-Magneto Xorn, Armor, Lei Kung the Thunderer, or Fat Cobra.
> 
> Phew. I had to bust out the inner-Asian for that.
> 
> ...



Dunno who Mr. X is, Karma sucks, Armor sucks slightly less, I forgot Shang Chi, thought Magneto was the only Xorn, forgot that Fat Cobra was chinese.

Also, does the Thunderer count? The mystical city isn't part of this realm, so it aint part of Asia, hence, not Asian.

Izo be dead!


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 14, 2009)

1) You forgot Shang Chi?! 

2)Izo's not dead. The man is centuries old, and he got punked by a bunch of ninjas who couldn't punk him a few issues earlier? Pfft. There's a plan here.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> 1) You forgot Shang Chi?!
> 
> 2)Izo's not dead. The man is centuries old, and he got punked by a bunch of ninjas who couldn't punk him a few issues earlier? Pfft. There's a plan here.



Shang Chi isn't in too much shit for me to remember him instantly........though  I did read his one shot last week soooooooooooo


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Uh...Izo's dead dude.  Just....trust me.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Uh...Izo's dead dude.  Just....trust me.



solicits say he gets better


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2009)

ressurections start to feel a bit tasteless after two of your friends die, one gets epstein bar and another one fights in Iraq


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ressurections start to feel a bit tasteless after two of your friends die, one gets epstein bar and another one fights in Iraq



..........................*offers a man-hug*


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2009)

And one has AIDS


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And one has AIDS



......................So that's a no to the Bro-Hug?

EDIT: Has Jason Aaron's run on Punisher MAX started yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a "please can I have s'more "


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's a "please can I have s'more "


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

> *FANTASTIC FOUR #575
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

I like where this is going


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does Eaglesham draw the new run of FF, or just that issue/ arc?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

Hes been drawing them all so far he doesn't draw 574


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah, he's the current long term artist for FF, he plans to stay on for as long as Hickman sticks around and Hickman has a multi year arc plotted



alos this series can't come out soon enough





> *S.W.O.R.D. #3
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Penciled by STEVEN SANDERS
> Cover by JOHN CASSADAY*
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

you didn't even post these




> INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #22
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & 50/50 Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> 50/50 Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER
> ...







> GHOST RIDERS: HEAVEN'S ON FIRE #6 (of 6)
> Written by JASON AARON
> Penciled by ROLAND BOSCHI
> Cover by CHRISTIAN NAUCK
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

I pmd Spy_Smasher the IIM solicit, he takes priority in all Iron Man situations over you people.

GR slipped my mind and for that I apologize.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 19, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> 1) You forgot Shang Chi?!
> 
> 2)Izo's not dead. The man is centuries old, and he got punked by a bunch of ninjas who couldn't punk him a few issues earlier? Pfft. There's a plan here.



How can you forget Shang-Chi? He was the most bad-arse thing in Heroes for Hire, especially during the WWH crossover where he intercepts a punch from Hiroim. 



Taleran said:


> you didn't even post these



Holy crap, does MATT finally have a contender for best cover artist?


----------



## Slice (Oct 19, 2009)

No, but is a really good cover nonetheless.

And the term should be "best cover artist not drawing Fables"


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone else check out the PUNISHERMAX preview in the back of the latest issue

now I've never been the biggest punisher fan because it just hasn't ever appealed to me, or a MAX fan (outside of the Pete Wisdom one) yet because Aaron was on this and I've loved everything he has done

I think I may have to follow this


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

so Tal, did you read Deadpool #900?  it had a lead story by Jason Aaron


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate you

I'll probably end up doing it now, and let me say again that I hate you

that said the Shang Chi book was fantastic including the Deadpool part

edit: read it

Aaron's and Van Lente's stories were the only 2 I liked 

oh and Why isn't SHang Chi in more marvel comics?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 19, 2009)

OMGÇ! JUBILEE IS COMIN BACK!

Heavens on fire! The most powerful battle in the MU is about to take PLACE!

FCK YEARGH!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 20, 2009)

why all the comotion over jubilee? Armor is better


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, he's the current long term artist for FF, he plans to stay on for as long as Hickman sticks around and Hickman has a multi year arc plotted
> 
> 
> 
> alos this series can't come out soon enough




Wait, why is Beast being rounded up with the aliens?


Banhammer said:


> why all the *comotion over jubilee?* Armor is better


What the fuck be this nonsense?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What the fuck be this nonsense?


Ban's right. Hisako is better than Jubilee. Paf-girl can stay in limbo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ban's right. Hisako is better than Jubilee. Paf-girl can stay in limbo.



Dude, everyone's better than Jubilee. I wanna know why the fuck someone even mentioned fail of that level in my presence!

They should totally have X-23 maul that dumb whore to death.

Also, though Armor hasn't done much to make me like her, her powers are cool, which is more than enough to be an acceptable X-man.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dude, everyone's better than Jubilee. I wanna know why the fuck someone even mentioned fail of that level in my presence!


Damn right.



> They should totally have X-23 maul that dumb whore to death.


What?! Thats just wrong.   They should get Predator X to do it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Damn right.
> 
> 
> What?! Thats just wrong.   They should get Predator X to do it.



But aint Predator X already dead?

Because if not I have a "List" of my own for him to work on


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But aint Predator X already dead?
> 
> Because if not I have a "List" of my own for him to work on



The new Uncanny revealed 3 more Predator Xs. Scalphunter is bringing them to the Utopia island(what the hell is the name of the island anyway?).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The new Uncanny revealed 3 more Predator Xs. Scalphunter is bringing them to the Utopia island(what the hell is the name of the island anyway?).



Ain't he reformed?

Do these ones have Mercury skin too?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

A) He is reformed. But some bald guy with some gizmos threatened him with death by 3 Predator Xs.

B)They're all silver, so I'm assuming they do.


----------



## Slice (Oct 20, 2009)

More Predator X running around might mean more spotlight for Mercury. 
I approve


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 20, 2009)

Hell yeah. Mercury+Predator X+fodder civilians has the potential for a really good horror arc for the X-Men. Too bad it'll never happen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> A) He is reformed. But some bald guy with some gizmos threatened him with death by 3 Predator Xs.
> 
> B)They're all silver, so I'm assuming they do.


Excellant


Slice said:


> More Predator X running around might mean more spotlight for Mercury.
> I approve


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wait, why is Beast being rounded up with the aliens?



At the end of Whedon's Astonishing X-men Brand offered Beast a job at sword. And they're sort of boyfriend/girlfriend or something maybe.

edit: oh, and that guy may have just thought he was an alien.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I hate you
> 
> I'll probably end up doing it now, and let me say again that I hate you
> 
> that said the Shang Chi book was fantastic including the Deadpool part



_You_ were the one who decided to read everything Aaron did, hate yourself.  Or alternatively, you can hate Jason Aaron for putting you in this situation.

oh and Aaron did a cool Wolverine story for #73-#74 with Adam Kubert, you should check it 

plus you know all the other _WOLVERINE_ Aaron stuff 



> edit: read it
> 
> Aaron's and Van Lente's stories were the only 2 I liked


Chihuahua bludgeon





> oh and Why isn't SHang Chi in more marvel comics?


*shrugs*  maybe this one-shot will be a sign of things to come


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

heh heh, about time Marvel tried to cash in on Johns' Marvel work





> *AVENGERS: WORLD TRUST PREMIERE HC
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Penciled by KEIRON DWYER, RICK REMENDER & GARY FRANK
> Cover by GARY FRANK*
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought there were 5 Predator X's?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I hate you
> 
> I'll probably end up doing it now, and let me say again that I hate you
> 
> ...



It's his fault for not being white


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> At the end of Whedon's Astonishing X-men Brand offered Beast a job at sword. And they're sort of boyfriend/girlfriend or something maybe.



*MAYBE?*  It's been stated on several occasions that they make horrific 4chan style love.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> heh heh, about time Marvel tried to cash in on Johns' Marvel work



Hmm. Be interested in reading that.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

wow hank pym is the sci-



*YO HANK I'M REALLY HAPPY FOR AND I'M GONNA LET YOU FINISH BUT CHRIS BROWN WAS ONE OF HE BEST WIFEBEATERS OF ALL TIME*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

I would have laughed a lot if you said that like two weeks ago when it was fresh

But yes, I have no idea what Slott was on when he wrote the issue. Eternity decks Pym then tells him he's vital to him and the 'Scientist Supreme'

Is that any real reasons to keep 'reading' Mighty Avengers?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

no, it's back to plotless and self promoting. Hi, I'm the entirety of creation and you are the less o a fraction of the tip of the end of the scrapping of the sample of the shaving of the bottom of the running out of references to demonstrante insignificancy of the clippig of the backhair of something I will never noiceand I just wnted to say you're the best thing ever, so, here's you bes thing ever award
Hank: Really?
Eternity: Yes. You just won the academic Best thin ever award, and will be forever placed aong the greats, like the red hulk, and robert reynolds.
Hanks: Thanks, I've deserved it.


though he whole universe stomping on hi face made me lol
i just wonder why did he stop for no reason?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 23, 2009)

My gods. Incredible Herc was brilliant. I don't think I've ever seen a fight end with a divine wedgie before. 

Freaking love this book.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would have laughed a lot if you said that like two weeks ago when it was fresh
> 
> But yes, I have no idea what Slott was on when he wrote the issue. Eternity decks Pym then tells him he's vital to him and the 'Scientist Supreme'
> 
> Is that any real reasons to keep 'reading' Mighty Avengers?



the fact that there is a good chance the Universe is fucking with Pym (or its just Loki in diguise) and to see everyone come after him to try and steal the title (if they work it the right way


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh God, that is good 

The whole universe decides Hank Pym is a good joke target, and being right.

I mean, any monkey knows Doom deserves both titles more. Pym dosen't even get a gem


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2009)

wrong

Reed is smarter than Doom


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 23, 2009)

What's hurting MA is that Slott isn't writing it anymore, he's just plotted it out. Christos or whoever just isn't as entertaining and he didn't really deliver that scene well. The artist change (again) didn't help any.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #572 preview_


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy fuck, Hickman does not fuck around.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2009)

that is INCREDIBLE


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

reed is also smarter than victor and stephen is more competent but if te title is to be held by neither, then it should be doom's


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

Multiple Infinity Gauntlets.

New big event?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

IGs only work in their own universe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2009)

Then what about their large supply of Ultimate Nullifier's?

Fuck Hickman for making G look like a chump


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

If there was a writer crazy enough to have MULTIPLE versions of cosmic artefacts. . .


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone think its pretty cool we're finally seeing the combat-scientist side of Bruce Banner? The way he's producing gadgets now makes me glad that Loeb depowered him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

Considering that Rulk was introduced instead. . .


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, the shitstorm that is Rulk was already introduced at that point. I'm just saying out of that pile of steaming horse shit, something cool managed to come out.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 24, 2009)

god 1234 is such a great FF story


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 24, 2009)

Angry Banner in control is a sight to behold.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Then what about their large supply of Ultimate Nullifier's?
> 
> Fuck Hickman for making G look like a chump


Hickman isn't a typical comic fan, he thought by doing what he was doing he was making the Reeds looks awesome by making them fight someone as godly as Galactus.  The idea of Big G as a "chump" probably confused him.


Taleran said:


> god 1234 is such a great FF story



well, it *was* by Morrison


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

> “I wanted 'World's Most Wanted' to be Tony paying the ultimate price for his transgressions. Not just in terms of who he was during 'Civil War', but for his entire life. His career as a weapons designer and really his entire history was here on this stage. We got to see him live through the sins of it all, culminating with the kids in the cave in issue #18,” Fraction explained. “So the way I'm going to handle things is that we'll see people who might disagree with what Tony did and the way he behaved and handled himself, but they saw him dig in, man up and take responsibility for his actions. This was Tony owning up to the fact that the smartest guy in the room was wrong about some stuff over the course of his life. He found himself in this crazy 12-part adventure where he had to answer for all of it all at once. And he had to do so without his super power, which has always been his mind.




and this has me surprised



> “Stark: Disassembled” may be a smaller tale but that doesn't mean it will be light on action or important moments. *“There's a moment in issue #21 and it's the first time I've ever written a double page spread,”* Fraction said. “I rarely do splash pages. I have trouble allowing myself to do those, but this issue has one of the biggest and most important moments that I've written in a Marvel comic. So there's a huge double page spread by Salvador Larroca of that moment.”




I love you Matt Fraction


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hickman isn't a typical comic fan, he thought by doing what he was doing he was making the Reeds looks awesome by making them fight someone as godly as Galactus.  The idea of Big G as a "chump" probably confused him.



The current bunch of Marvel writers don't have any idea of the real cosmic scale.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

How can you say that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2009)

Quite easily


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

I always wondered what would happen if the weaboo prime ever met the nerdroider prime.

And then I read incredible hulk


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

you're not a weaboo if you're actually japanese


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

He's not japanese he was engineered into being half a jap to attract weaboos.
Like 50 cent and such are engineered to attract overprivileged suburban white kids


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Who are you talking about?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2009)

Daken. He's still the gary stu superman prime made for animuh's followers. 
Like I said, I liked his potential when he showed to be smrt, and I tolerate him in team books that offuscate him as much as possible, but right now, he cna kiss my balls


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Quite easily



I don't think you could justify the statement.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

he's stating that it is quite easy for him to post what he posted.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes but I think it'd be harder for him to actually justify it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think you could justify the statement.



I can just say 'Thanos' and be done with it

But I'm certain that it's not. Have you guys really forgotten classics like Infinity Quest?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh yeah also this

*Scientist Supreme*

Yeah? Yeah? Yeah?

That's right. Shut up


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ~filler Ag pretty much ignores to get to the meat of the post.....*but right now, he cna kiss my balls*


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh yeah also this
> 
> *Scientist Supreme*
> 
> ...



dont hate that was Awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Careful what you wish for.



He can fuck himself in wristhole


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I can just say 'Thanos' and be done with it
> 
> But I'm certain that it's not. Have you guys really forgotten classics like Infinity Quest?



First of all, I don't really read marvel cosmic stuff, unless Fantastic Four count, cus I'm on board for Hickman's run at least. But I hear nothing but good things about the Cosmic events that have been going on. 

Second, not everything that happens in space has to potentially mean the end of all things. You can tell good stories without Thanos destroying half the of the Universe.

Third. Absolutely nothing I've ever heard about Thanos sounds even remotely appealing. He sounds like a cheap Darkseid knockoff with a weird fetish, and when you have a bad guy who's basically all powerful it actually makes me dislike it. I mean, what a boring, cheap way to make your story seem really exciting. 

We don't need stories of that 'scale' every 2 years, and in fact I _never_ want to see it unless it serves some meta-textual purpose ala Final Crisis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2009)

Now this is  like trying to explain the joys of sex to a orthadox nun

I mean holy shit, not even *I'm* narrow-minded enough to dismiss something until I've actually read it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

new Fantastic Four had _a fucking perfect ending_.

seriously the first time in a while I truly cared for Reed Richards as a person and wished him well.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2009)

I too have never seen a real Thanos story  but I saw him get punked/killed by watsisface with the knives. I always thought that was lame as shit. Guy booby traps Galactus and kidnaps him, and then he gets taken out with a knife to the back.

Nova and GotG are awesome enough tho to make any event look pretty great.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 29, 2009)

Read Infinity Quest and the Thanos miniseries.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

also I like how Hickman is subtly setting up a big plot with Reed's dad (he's hinted in interviews that he's going to be coming in to help Nick Fury in SW)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 29, 2009)

Anthony Hopkins will play Odin in the Thor movie


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 29, 2009)

If thats true, thats fantabulous. Anthony Hopkins doesn't have the build for Odin at all. But he's awesome as anything and everything.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Anthony Hopkins will play Odin in the Thor movie



So they say. They still cant decide whose playing Thor right? I keep hearing the dude who played Kirk's dad in Star Trek and Eric from True Blood were the front runners


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Just finished DR: Young Avengers. I liked it tbh. By far better than the mini itself. I expected the YAs to do some  shit to win, but aside from Wiccan sending away Sentry, nothing seemed out of place( and tbh, seeing as Wiccan was in the running for Sorceror Supreme, even that doesn't seem too odd.) I still think when all's said and done, Arms, Melter and Enchantress are gonna end up on the team.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Just finished DR: Young Avengers. I liked it tbh. By far better than the mini itself. I expected the YAs to do some  shit to win, but aside from Wiccan sending away Sentry, nothing seemed out of place( and tbh, seeing as Wiccan was in the running for Sorceror Supreme, even that doesn't seem too odd.) I still think when all's said and done, *Arms, Melter and Enchantress are gonna end up on the team.*



Well, shit. I kinda like Melter, but Enchantress? The only plus I can see from that is that while Loki-as-Scarlet-Witch will be an opposing force, so will Hela. But this tongue pierced Enchantress is so goddamn annoying.


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2009)

Melter needs his own on-going. He's too good for a team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Melter needs his own on-going. He's too good for a team.



Why would you want an on-going where he just awkardly kills innocent people.











































































Nvm, that would be fucking awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Well, shit. I kinda like Melter, but Enchantress? The only plus I can see from that is that while Loki-as-Scarlet-Witch will be an opposing force, so will Hela. But this tongue pierced Enchantress is so goddamn annoying.


is that the real enchantress



Chaos Ghost said:


> So they say. They still cant decide whose playing Thor right? I keep hearing the dude who played Kirk's dad in Star Trek and* Eric from True Blood *were the front runners


Alexander Skarsgard is a little to obvious don't you think


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> is that the real enchantress
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is a little to obvious don't you think



Hey, I didn't put the rumor out there man.






Or did I?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey, I didn't put the rumor out there man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised  

i could see him playing Balder though


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *is that the real enchantress*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is a little to obvious don't you think



Nah. If I remember correctly, it was mentioned in the previous DR- Young Avengers issue that she's a construct of Hela's... or was it Loki's? One of the two.



I think Vladimir Kulich would play a great Thor. The man is a bit too old for the part though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Did you?


Maybe

I did tell Marvel to cast a certain Jaleel White to play Luke Cage though




Bergelmir said:


> Nah. If I remember correctly, it was mentioned in the previous DR- Young Avengers issue that she's a construct of Hela's... or was it Loki's? One of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Vladimir Kulich would play a great Thor. The man is a bit too old for the part though.


Loki


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Loki



 But... but Vlad is a manly man of manliness! He should play a warrior.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Maybe
> 
> I did tell Marvel to cast a certain *Jaleel White to play Luke Cage* though
> 
> ...



The fuck?!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> But... but Vlad is a manly man of manliness! He should play a warrior.


No you silly rabbit I meant it was Loki that made Enchantress


LIL_M0 said:


> The fuck?!



Yes......give me your rage. I also have Michael Cera slated to play Iron Fist, and possibly Kelly Rowland of Destiny's Child to play Misty. Heroes for Hire is gonna own in theaters


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No you silly rabbit I meant it was Loki that made Enchantress


Right. Riiiiight. Phew.



> Yes......give me your rage. I also have *Michael Cera slated to play Iron Fist*, and possibly Kelly Rowland of Destiny's Child to play Misty. Heroes for Hire is gonna own in theaters


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be the geekiest Iron Fist ever.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Right. Riiiiight. Phew.



Just you fellers wait till I unvail my cast for Avengers

*Tries to reach Chuck Lidell to see if he'll play Pym*

EDIT: And come one guys, you know socially awkard Earn Fist would be awesome.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

And that would be the awesomest Pym ever. Chuck Lidell the Scientist Supreme. Actually has a nice ring to it, in a twisted way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Just you fellers wait till I unvail my cast for Avengers
> 
> *Tries to reach Chuck Lidell to see if he'll play Pym*
> 
> EDIT: And come one guys, you know socially awkard *Earn Fist *would be awesome.





Gotta watch JJ Cage again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Gotta watch JJ Cage again.



But seriously, no human being alive should play Luke Cage except for Tyrese Gibson. Seriously. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ving Rhames always has my vote. :yu


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But seriously, no human being alive should play Luke Cage except for Tyrese Gibson. Seriously. SERIOUSLY.



is he big enough?

hmm Tyrese Gibson & Ray Park doing a buddy picture would be epic thogh


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ving Rhames always has my vote. :yu


Too old. Plus Luke Cage doesn't need a nude scene


Zen-aku said:


> is he big enough?
> 
> hmm Tyrese Gibson & Ray Park doing a buddy picture would be epic thogh


He doesn't need to be big. Cage was originally of average build, and after his accident gained 50 pounds, but as he made a point to say in numerous early comics you couldn't tell by looking at him. So they could easily right that in if they didn't want to make Tyrese all dieseled out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Tyrese was pretty swole on... The Heist (or some shit lie that)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Damn you M0. Now I'm gonna envision buck ass naked Luke Cage confronting Diamondback once he gets outta prison. How am I spose to sleep thinking about that shit?


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

By replacing Luke with yourself. Then it becomes a very pleasant dream.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> By replacing Luke with yourself. Then it becomes a very pleasant dream.



DIAMONBACK'S A DUDE!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> By replacing Luke with yourself. Then it becomes a very pleasant dream.



wrong diamond back....


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

The link doesn't work. But I get the idea. Dong on dong action is not that pleasant.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The link doesn't work. But I get the idea. Dong on dong action is not that pleasant.



He was basiclly Lukes bff that got him locked up. You read Luke Cage Noir? He's the best friend in that too. Apparently when John Singletary was attached he wanted Terrance Howard's bitch ass to play him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He was basiclly Lukes bff that got him locked up. You read Luke Cage Noir? He's the best friend in that too. Apparently when John Singletary was attached he wanted Terrance Howard's bitch ass to play him.



A)I need to read the Noir books.  I read the first two issues of Spiderman and X-men and I stopped for some reason.

Terrance Howard as anybody with a spine is laughable. In fact: .


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The link doesn't work. But I get the idea. Dong on dong action is not that pleasant.



Especially with this ugly Black Bastard

Stop making fun of Terrance


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> A)I need to read the Noir books.  I read the first two issues of Spiderman and X-men and I stopped for some reason.
> 
> Terrance Howard as anybody with a spine is laughable. In fact: .



Like Jamie Foxx said, all he ever plays is the bitch ass whiny best friend.

Only Noir books I like are Punisher and Luke Cage.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Especially with this ugly Black Bastard
> 
> Stop making fun of Terrance



I think Terrence Howard is a fantastic actor. But his acting = being a wuss. In every role.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I think Terrence Howard is a fantastic actor. But his acting = being a wuss. In every role.



Fuck that cunt. He pissed me off when he started hatin off Tyler Perry, saying his work was talking black people back to the days of blackface and shit. This, coming from a guy whose breakthrough role was playing a drug dealing(I think he sold drugs), rapping pimp

And my 14 year old brother has a deeper voice than this punkass


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck that cunt. *He pissed me off when he started hatin off Tyler Perry, saying his work was talking black people back to the days of blackface and shit.* This, coming from a guy whose breakthrough role was playing a drug dealing(I think he sold drugs), rapping pimp
> 
> And my 14 year old brother has a deeper voice than this punkass



Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Hey, at least Tyler Perry has a message the man is pushing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck that cunt. He pissed me off when he started hatin off Tyler Perry, saying his work was talking black people back to the days of blackface and shit. This, coming from a guy whose breakthrough role was playing a drug dealing(I think he sold drugs), rapping pimp
> 
> And my 14 year old brother has a deeper voice than this punkass



See, I don't read or listen to anything celebrities say. Because they're usually full of shit anyways. And I save braincells this way.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey, at least Tyler Perry has a message the man is pushing.


Tyler Perry is awesome. I only saw a couple of his Madea plays (recorded, not live), but man they're great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey, at least Tyler Perry has a message the man is pushing.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight



Strong Christian overtones boy.

What's Terrance pushing? Whining and annoying troubled best friend?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw Madea's family reunion once. Laughed my ass off, but also made me think and acknowledge deep moments


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I saw Madea's family reunion once. Laughed my ass off, but also made me think and acknowledge deep moments


This is the most wrong shit ever.  Let's not be talking about Tyler Perry in the comics section, lest we are referencing star trek.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey I'm a whedon lover loeb hater nd gaiman enthusiast like everybody else. I just don't get what everybody s getting so worked up over when it cames to ty.  I seriously respect mfr for what it is, and laugh my pants off at madea herself. my white gramma is jut like her


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guys, you do know that Thor, Sif, Loki and Jane were all cast several months ago right?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Now this is  like trying to explain the joys of sex to a orthadox nun
> 
> I mean holy shit, not even *I'm* narrow-minded enough to dismiss something until I've actually read it



I don't need to read it to know we don't need every cosmic event to be on that scale, that just degrades the impact of the original one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Strong Christian overtones boy.
> 
> What's Terrance pushing? Whining and annoying troubled best friend?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPIDBEaoov4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

Fantastic Four #572 was PERFECT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

how          so?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

ok punisher is clearly not for me, because I seem to be the only person who just finds it stupid that, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 frank kills his own fucking family because in the end he's a fucked up murderer who cant face them anymore.


 great, just great. The Hood is infinitely more likable to me as a character, and I'm more sympathetic to him, and he's the bad guy. Maybe it's because he doesn't have the the stupid batmanbutworse style narration boxes?


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ok punisher is clearly not for me, because I seem to be the only person who just finds it stupid that, spoilers! frank kills his own fucking family



lolwut                      ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> *ok punisher is clearly not for me,* because I seem to be the only person who just finds it stupid that, spoilers! frank kills his own fucking family because in the end he's a fucked up murderer who cant face them anymore. great, just great. The Hood is infinitely more likable to me as a character, and I'm more sympathetic to him, and he's the bad guy. Maybe it's because he doesn't have the the stupid batmanbutworse style narration boxes?



Felt that way too. So  stopped reading this halfway through issue 1. The Punisher outside of the MAX environment is awful.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

and I can not wait for Jason Aaron's MAX stories


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah btw dont read that paragraph if you haven't read Punisher 10.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> and I can not wait for Jason Aaron's MAX stories


...I forgot about that. Dammit, I like Jason Saron, and I enjoy his wolverine series despite it being about wolverine. But I really don't like Punisher...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

His first storyline is Kingpin MAX with the guy who drew Preacher


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Means nothing to me, I haven't read Preacher yet. Another book on my very long 'to read' list.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

A book about the misadventures of a homosexual preacher... Definitely not for me.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it really? I had no idea


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

M0 is a lying douchebag


----------



## mow (Oct 30, 2009)

Preacher is a ultra violent book about god and humans and immense fuck ups that the relationship between man/religion can lead to but in reality it's simply a western love story from start to finish and it's one of the holiest of holys in the sense it can truly _change_ how you perceive the topic being discussed.

To summarize, it's among Ennis' (and any other writer's...comic or otherwise) finest work, and you _must _read it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPIDBEaoov4[/YOUTUBE]​


Thanks, was looking for that.


LIL_M0 said:


> A book about the misadventures of a homosexual preacher... Definitely not for me.



...................Seriously?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, Punisher The List made me lol. Annnnnnnnnnd War Machine is still to hax for existence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

No. Nametwin has the real scoop. I just took common ennis themes and posted for teh lulz.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, Punisher The List made me lol. Annnnnnnnnnd War Machine is still to hax for existence.



oh is_ that_ why it's getting canceled?


----------



## mow (Oct 30, 2009)

nametwin imsure ive asked you this before but i forget:  you've read Ennis' The Pro, right? 
Cause that's the most "for the lulz" comic ever imo :lamo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah. I love that book.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the pro was trying to hard


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I laughed at 95% of The Pro. The other 5% was ads.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> oh is_ that_ why it's getting canceled?



No it got canceled because it's like Bruce Lee; so much win that after a little while, it just has to die.

Seriously, Rhodey is basically Robot Jesus at this point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Siggin that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No it got canceled because it's like Bruce Lee; so much win that after a little while, it just has to die.
> 
> Seriously, Rhodey is basically Robot Jesus at this point.





LIL_M0 said:


> Siggin that.





Se what you can do with that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm just using the part about Bruce Lee.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Those 'The Stand' comics are truly the best thing to reach the comic book medium .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Aw man! I completely forgot about that God of Machines quote


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Fantastic Four #572 was PERFECT



QFT

it had everything you could want and more, and the ending where Reed thinks about his dad just felt so genuine and the last page was one of the most heartwarming I've read in a long time.

Hickman has elevated FF to the levels of IIM, Thor, and DD.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

As someone who's not taken by the F4. . . I had to give the issue props.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

it was close but GoTG barely edges it out for best of the week


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

I want Nathaniel Richards to show up in GotG

that would be the greatest thing ever in history.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I want *Nathaniel Richards* to show up in GotG
> 
> that would be the greatest thing ever in history.



Good fucking hell, it would be so fucking great.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

Indeed, Nathaniel is essentially Marvel's Rip Hunter and GotG is currently going over Time Travel.

but it seems like Hickman has called double dibs on him, like I said before, stating that he's going to show up in Secret Warriors.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 31, 2009)

Has Marvel ever done a an X-Force style Avengers team? Meaning that, a team of Avengers that kills fuckers that need to die and gets shit done no matter what?

That team would rock. Hell, after Dark Reign, they can call em the Dark Avengers I think


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I imagine that's what Ultimate Avengers will be. 

But really, do we need more of those types of teams? X-force and Thunderbolts is enough I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ15qXaUsw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 31, 2009)

So I just read the latest Young Avengers, are they really that good? I only check up on the book every once and a while, but it was weird to see Patriot duking it out with norman to even the extent that he did. Same with bishop taking on bullseye. Just wondering.

Oh yea, and i loved how they got rid of the sentry. I hate it when he comes down all god like and just ends shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> hey guys, you do know that Thor, Sif, Loki and Jane were all cast several months ago right?



I knew Thor and loki. Not very intrested in the other two.


in another news, I was gonna let the subject die. Now I'm gonna bring the subject up again for a reason that shall remain undisclosed



Tyler Perry Rocks Your Socks Off


Funny as hell since it reminds me of my family of mean bastards with every moment it takes

Except that old guy with the cup of pimp, beer goggles and his ocygen tube wired to a bong. I'm not directlly related to the person he reminds me of


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2009)

ME LIKE

other tidbits



> The pic was scripted by Mark Protosevich and Zack Stentz & Ashley Miller. The Mighty Thor is a powerful but arrogant warrior of Asgard, but after his reckless actions reignite an ancient war, his father banishes him to Earth to live among humans. He learns the meaning of heroism when he stands tall as his arch enemy from home sends the darkest forces of Asgard to invade Earth.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 31, 2009)

that... is am awesome plot


Also, Odiny Hopkins just blew my mind
I want this movie NAO


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK


----------



## Deviate (Oct 31, 2009)

Punisher 10 and The List - Punisher: Um, wow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see why Frank 'killed' his resurrected family. He probably knew that they would be monsters like the resurrected villains. At least, that's what I thought. Daken killing Frank was weird though. No history between them and in their first fight Daken kills him. Of course if you think of it, since Frank is only human it's crazy it hasn't happen sooner.




FF was fucking amazing.



Gabe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ15qXaUsw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

Gabe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUQ15qXaUsw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm. Thriller dance could have used more figures.


----------



## Slice (Oct 31, 2009)

Finally managed to read the new FF, i still dont like the "killing a Galactus before breakfast" part. But that ending sure made up for it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

how was one galacti going to stand up to several dozen ultimate nulifiers?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2009)

Regarding FF, have the Celestials always been a race of conquerors? I thought they were like Galactus, in that they maintain balance in the universe but were just being complete dicks in the process.



Taleran said:


> ME LIKE
> 
> other tidbits


  
Anthony Hopkins makes a role ten times more awesome just by being there.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2009)

most of the Celestial appearances has shown them to be rather overbearing dicks and not really caring about anything but themselves


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

i just realized reed now has a Celstials hand to do with as he pleases......


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

From what I understand, the Celestials are the equal but with an oposite purpose of the watchers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

just realized what the new FF needed: more Arishem


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic Four is really that good huh? To be on the same level as DD? What issue should I start from?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

It's what fantastic four should be. The story of the exploits of the reed richards and his family through te unbelievable borders well beyond science fiction and how they cope through it. I want to see more of reed being a capitan and not a douche, without taking way from the rest of the family


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Fantastic Four is really that good huh? To be on the same level as DD? What issue should I start from?



Dark Reign: Fantastic Four #1-#5
Fantastic Four #570-ongoing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those kids are so annoying. If you one of these pedos that likes Layla Miller from X-Factor, you'll love it but if you're sane, like me, you'll say it's gay.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Those kids are so annoying. If you one of these pedos that likes Layla Miller from X-Factor, you'll love it but if you're sane, like me, you'll say it's gay.



I like Layla Miller


*Spoiler*: __ 





at least the grown up version


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I liked the Layla to Layla conversation in X-Factor 50 and essentially X-Factor 50 as a whole since she proved what I've been preaching all along:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 trusting Layla will cost you your soul.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Those kids are so annoying. If you one of these pedos that likes Layla Miller from X-Factor, you'll love it but if you're sane, like me, you'll say it's gay.



what are you refering to?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

F4 and it being gay. Obviously.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

you're wrong  .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

You couldn't pay me to read FF. Only time I would consider such a thing is if Reed, Sue, and Valeria all died, and a distraught Franklin, THing, and Johhny voyage across the planet Hard Traveling Heroes style. At the end of the mini, Franklin makes himself into a hax ass adult, calls himself Mr. Fantastic, and some random chick will be added to the team, making a Fantastic Four that actually interests me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you're wrong  .


Or right? :ho


Chaos Ghost said:


> You couldn't pay me to read FF. Only time I would consider such a thing is if Reed, Sue, and Valeria all died,


I always knew you were cool.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not an avid follower of the FF books, but the last few arcs were really enjoyable.

And CG - why would you kill of Sue? You have something against hot moms?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

You have to kill Sue. That way you can really enjoy Reeds descent into depression/ madness.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You couldn't pay me to read FF. Only time I would consider such a thing is if Reed, Sue, and Valeria all died, and a distraught Franklin, THing, and Johhny voyage across the planet Hard Traveling Heroes style. At the end of the mini, Franklin makes himself into a hax ass adult, calls himself Mr. Fantastic, and some random chick will be added to the team, making a Fantastic Four that actually interests me.


kill yourself


LIL_M0 said:


> Or right? :ho



nope.  just very, very, very wrong.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Slice said:


> I'm not an avid follower of the FF books, but the last few arcs were really enjoyable.
> 
> And CG - why would you kill of Sue? You have something against hot moms?



Not at all. I have something against characters that make my balls bleed from annoyance. Hot or otherwise, I don't like her, Reed, or that she-douche of a child.

Last FF thing I read was The Hammer Falls or whatever that thing was where Doom tried to get Thor's hammer.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Valeria is vastly different now than she was before.

also Hickman has pretty much redeemed Reed of all his douchebaggedness of the decade in my eyes.


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2009)

Man, Ghost's constant fail is truly unparalleled


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

seriously.  I'm thinking of putting him on ignore, which is something I only did 3x.  once on suzu, another on that guy who said all muslims should be raped, and that p*d*p**** who likes 3 year old boys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Suzu and OLPP are the only ones on my ignore list. Oh and Havoc, cause I fucking hate that guy.

CG is still cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

mow said:


> Man, Ghost's constant fail is truly unparalleled





Kilowog said:


> seriously.  I'm thinking of putting him on ignore, which is something I only did 3x.  once on suzu, another on that guy who said all muslims should be raped, and that p*d*p**** who likes 3 year old boys.





You guys will never know how hard I LOLed irl. I have Suzu, Pilaf(who I think is the guy Kilo mentioned, plus he's an atheist, elitist, straight edge, little cunt) on my ignore. 

Though apparently, Lord Yu has me on his, and I used to be on Suzu's till it realized I was win and took me off

EDIT: M0, why is Pew on your ignore list?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah Pilaf is who I was referring too.  _completely_ forgot his name until now. so fuck you very much for reminding me.


_Personally, _OLPP amuses me to absolutely no end.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Layla Miller was an awesome fun inteligent concept. An unrelatable character to most, but a simpathetic one at that, and even her unrelatability was part of what made her intresting. If you didn't like her, you should go back to hulk.

I use the past tense because I'm not sure how to feel about her now ever since the last issue.

Valeria/Franklin are like Bart/Lisa simpson, and we both know what happened to bart when he got reality warping power 
And they were fucking glorious against Norman.
Hey sis, were you really gonna give them cancer?
what, no, this is just a cellphone!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

> Personally, OLPP amuses me to absolutely no end.


This.

But substitue the word "amuses" with "ZOMG! That guy is so motherfucking annoying. I mean it was kinda funny at first but... FUCK! It annoys"


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2009)

I mean, I'd understand you hating a book AFTER reading it. But basing your entire judgment on impression + previous writers endeavors...yeah. lame. Sry bro, but that shit be hella whack. It's like people who say "you cant spell crap without rap" and shit. I mean you have every right for your opinions, but having an opinion based on nothing? 

That's like saying because Thunderbolts was terrible in the past, Warren Ellis couldn't have possibly made it any good. Or because Millar ruined Iron man, Matt Fraction couldn't pen a decent script. Terrible way to go about things.

It's not like you're paying for the book [/sounds like a broken record right about this point]


The thing about comic fans is that I don't understand how they hate a character just for the sake of hating him. You should hate the writing more than the character. I mean,  I fucking despise Tony, but there is no way in hell that I'd stop reading him when Fraction on pen duties, or Ellis, or any other good writer

Case & Point: superman by Johns / Morrison, Reed by Hickman etc

[/again, redundant.]




Kilowog said:


> y
> 
> _Personally, _OLPP amuses me to absolutely no end.



I fucking _love_ him. His rage is so righteous that it truly transcends basic human concepts and is now a force of nature. OLPP Corps 4 life, yo.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

OLPP is a brat when he's annoyed at you. When he's annoyed at someone else, hillarity ensues


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, Gabe, I negged you for your opinions about comics.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Gabe said:


> OLPP is a brat when he's annoyed at you. When he's annoyed at someone else, hillarity ensues



this.  plus he's a decent guy when I've spoken to him in VMs


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

mow said:


> I mean, I'd understand you hating a book AFTER reading it. But basing your entire judgment on impression + previous writers endeavors...yeah. lame. Sry bro, but that shit be hella whack. It's like people who say "you cant spell crap without rap" and shit. I mean you have every right for your opinions, but having an opinion based on nothing?
> 
> That's like saying because Thunderbolts was terrible in the past, Warren Ellis couldn't have possibly made it any good. Or because Millar ruined Iron man, Matt Fraction couldn't pen a decent script. Terrible way to go about things.
> 
> ...



unless you're talking about hank pym and jean grey. Specially Hank Pym.
Saving the saving the universe, getting a big thanks from eternity and a deep probe skrull wash and we all know as soon as he gets off ma he's back at turning everything he touches into faaaaaaaaail


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2009)

I stand corrected, there is always an exception to the case. I don't know who posted it, but it was about Might Avengers and how it would be hilarious if everything was just Loki fucking around with Pym. I would laugh so damn hard.Only that would make me touch that book again.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with the "hating before reading" is stupid statement. 

(All Star Superman GODDAMN IT how can one possibly not want to read this when the cover says "Morisson / Quitely????)

Also i just now thought about how many people on this forum actually have Suzu on their ignore list, i've heard it so often it must be at least some dozend .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh yes, that would make me love that book so damned much. And I only have mixed feelings.
Just please, no more pills or clor's


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

mow said:


> I mean, I'd understand you hating a book AFTER reading it. But basing your entire judgment on impression + previous writers endeavors...yeah. lame. Sry bro, but that shit be hella whack. It's like people who say "you cant spell crap without rap" and shit. I mean you have every right for your opinions, but having an opinion based on nothing?
> 
> That's like saying because Thunderbolts was terrible in the past, Warren Ellis couldn't have possibly made it any good. Or because Millar ruined Iron man, Matt Fraction couldn't pen a decent script. Terrible way to go about things.
> 
> ...



As I've said before dude, if it has a character I dont like I wont read it. Hell, right now, Iron Man could be literally fucking his way through time and space with Howard Jones and Ricky Steamboat, and I still wouldn't give shit.

Basiclly, when you guys try to haggle me into reading something, this is what I here.

Yous: Sup dude. You like porn comics right?

Me: Hellz yeah. Who doesn't?

Yous: Cool. Have you looked at All Boy Gangbang #30 Hickman's FF run? It's seriously the most awesome gay porn FF comic ever.

Me: Um., no. I don't do go gay porn FF.

Yous: But dude, this isn't just any old gay porn FF comic, this is All Boy Gangbang #30 Hickman's FF. This is the best gay porn FF comic ever. Every porn comic fan should read it!

Me: DO NOT WANT


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, Gabe, I negged you for your opinions about comics.



I see your neggs as herpes.

Minor scarlet consequences from people who just want you to love them:ho


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Basiclly, when you guys try to haggle me into reading something, this is what I here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I dont know why, but somehow this makes kinda sense. In a twisted way...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> As I've said before dude, if it has a character I dont like I wont read it. Hell, right now, Iron Man could be literally fucking his way through time and space with Howard Jones and Ricky Steamboat, and I still wouldn't give shit.
> 
> Basiclly, when you guys try to haggle me into reading something, this is what I here.
> 
> ...



Freud would say you suffer from aggravaed emotional displatyal projection


Which is nazi for "Reed reminds you of your father's penis."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gabe said:


> I see your neggs as herpes.
> 
> Minor scarlet consequences from people who just want you to love them:ho








































Chaos Ghost said:


> As I've said before dude, if it has a character I dont like I wont read it. Hell, right now, Iron Man could be literally fucking his way through time and space with Howard Jones and Ricky Steamboat, and I still wouldn't give shit.
> 
> Basiclly, when you guys try to haggle me into reading something, this is what I here.
> 
> ...


EPIC LULZ! XD


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Gabe said:


> Freud would say you suffer from aggravaed emotional displatyal projection
> 
> 
> Which is nazi for "Reed reminds you of your father's penis."



you know I was going to make a post in responce but this is just too good and will be what I will always think of in responce to CG.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Gabe said:


> Freud would say you suffer from aggravaed emotional displatyal projection
> 
> 
> Which is nazi for "Reed reminds you of your father's penis."



I hate my father, but without his penis I wouldn't be here. So.................................................................................................................




















































































































































WUT


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2009)

Relax CG, it's not like Reed is phallic at all.  He just...stretches and swells.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

although he can make himself hard and use superstrength


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

I actually made FF: Rise of the Silver Surfer sound so gay, that one of my homies changed his mind about seeing it.

I was all "You really wanna see a movie about a naked metal dude, a guy whose skills include being very long and flexible, a guy whose always hard as a rock, and guy whose literally flaming, and the only woman of importance is invisible?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Please, Jessica Alba.

Although the movie was craptacular and has nothing to do with the books


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

FF movies were the worst shit ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Visually, I enjoyed Rise of the Silver Surfer. As for the plot...


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

I may be relatively alone with that opinion but neither do i see Jessica Alba as overly attractive nor did the movie in any way do the source material justice.



Kilowog said:


> FF movies were the worst shit ever.



So much potential turned into so much fail

Fox


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Overly? I've never even thought of Jessica Alba as being regularly attractive.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Fox

Failure
Owns
X-men



And buffy 



And Glee



And firefly


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

indeed.  I'm convinced no one involved in the movies had any idea what the FF were.


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Overly? I've never even thought of Jessica Alba as being regularly attractive.







Gabe said:


> And firefly



Firefly, why did they have to can it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gabe said:


> And firefly



Wait... Firefly? Is this Banhammer under a new nick?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

the fact that he had the exact same set, plus spoke like a european sex worker didn't tip you off?


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

He did not Change his Avatar / Location and Signature - it was kinda hard to miss 

-----------------

too slow :/


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Overly? I've never even thought of Jessica Alba as being regularly attractive.



She's ok. Not nearly what she's made out to be.

Wow. M0. You're kinda late. He didnt even change his avi

Halloween name changes need to end now


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

the fact that he spoke in his weird banhammer perverted euro speak was the biggest tip


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

the fact that he spoke in his weird banhammer perverted euro speak was the biggest tip


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2009)

boooooooooo


----------



## Slice (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah the comics section, nowhere else such warmth and politeness can be found.

I know why this is my favourite part of the forum


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the fact that he spoke in his weird banhammer perverted euro speak was the biggest tip



I swear dude, Banhammer speaks like the male talent in a Rocco Siffiredi flick.

I keep expecting him to ask me "You want to be the nasty girl?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the fact that he had *the exact same set*, plus spoke like a european sex worker didn't tip you off?





Slice said:


> He did not Change *his Avatar* / Location and *Signature* - it was kinda hard to miss
> 
> -----------------
> 
> too slow :/





Chaos Ghost said:


> Wow. M0. You're kinda late. He didnt even change *his avi*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Mighty convenient


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't seen a sig or avatar in a while. The only time I have is when some one comments something like "lol your sig" then I just check their profiles to look.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't seen a sig or avatar in a while. The only time I have is when some one comments something like "lol your sig" then I just check their profiles to look.


Isn't that what we all do?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought so.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Only you two

I like seeing ppls sigs and such


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

the sex worker speak should have been more than enough even without being able to see sets


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I like seeing ppls sigs and such


I like having my page load in less than a second. 


Kilowog said:


> the sex worker speak should have been more than enough even without being able to see sets



Well, today was my first time seeing "Gabe" post. And it was a tl:dr post about Layla Miller. Which was negged.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

doesn't change that he's the only guy here who talks nonchalantly about penises and psychology.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Slice said:


> Ah the comics section, nowhere else such warmth and politeness can be found.
> 
> I know why this is my favourite part of the forum



Indeed. :rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like having my page load in less than a second.
> 
> 
> Well, today was my first time seeing "Gabe" post. And it was a tl:dr post about Layla Miller. Which was negged.



Woulda thought the herpes = neg comment would've given him away.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't analyze posts for style and continuity.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't analyze posts for style and continuity.



So you mean if somebody named.......I dunno.....The Spectre came in here, started dropping porn references and putting over Green Arrow you wouldn't know who it was


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Eventually. The same way I guessed about BH's love for Firefly, but it'd just be a guess not a detailed analysis.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Enough of this nonsense, let's get a real discussion going

Since everyone knows who the top Martial Artists in DC are(Bruce Wayne, Shiva, Drakon, Cassandra Cain, etc.) who do you gaiz think are tops in Marvel?

Everytime I try this I get a list that's far too big or feels far too small. Only ones I KNOW have to be there are Shang Chi, Wolvie, Daredevil, and Iron Fist. But then it just gets kinda mucky. Fat Cobra beat IF, does he belong? Prodigy has all of Wolvie's martial arts training and the training of others, so does he get in on knowledge alone? Discuss fuckers!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hard to determine top Marvel combatants, given that most of them have superhuman abilities, like Cap and Daredevil and Wolverine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Shang Chi. He was introduced as "The Master of Kung Fu" 
 Wolverine... cause Wolverine can do anything apparently >_>
 All of the the immortal weapons (ranked by my opinion)
Prince of Orphans
Earn Fist
Fat Cobra
Bride of 9 Spiders
Dog Brother
Steele Phoenix
Tiger's Beautiful Daughter

David Alleyne 
Doug Ramsey w/ hax
Psylocke
Elektra
Daredevil
???
Profit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hard to determine top Marvel combatants, given that most of them have superhuman abilities



And Shang Chi  would mop the floor with 'em. Elektra has/would too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Shang Chi. He was introduced as "The Master of Kung Fu"
> Wolverine... cause Wolverine can do anything apparently >_>
> All of the the immortal weapons (ranked by my opinion)
> Prince of Orphans
> ...


This list I can agree with for the most part. Plus Wolvie is the only person to be a ninja and a samurai. 

As for Doug Ramsey, he's involved with New Mutants, so he can eat a dick and die


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

lol, lil mo



Elektra uses chi ninja tricks btw


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Shang Chi. He was introduced as "The Master of Kung Fu"
> Wolverine... cause Wolverine can do anything apparently >_>
> All of the the immortal weapons (ranked by my opinion)
> Prince of Orphans
> ...



You forgot some one


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Elektra pretty much kicks the crap out of everyone no contest believe it or not.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2009)

Feral Wolverine sheathed a sword on Elektra's back while fighting.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2009)

Wolverine should be taken off the list. Sure he knows martial arts, but he only ever displays his berserker claw flailing "technique". He's far from being one the best martial artists.



Kilowog said:


> Elektra pretty much kicks the crap out of everyone no contest believe it or not.



This. Although John Aman can probably wipe the floor with her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Wolverine should be taken off the list. Sure he knows martial arts, but he only ever displays his berserker claw flailing "technique". He's far from being one the best martial artists.



no,  he definitely uses his martial arts in combat, he just not doing palm strike sand shit, why kick some one when u can slice their head off

Wolverine
Gorgon
John Aman
Elektra
Deadpool
the Immortal Weapons
Shang Chi 
The Cat
Every one else


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2009)

Um, no love for Karnak?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Um, no love for Karnak?



he isn't on earth, if i count him i have to count Drax and  Gamora too

Speaking of which Gamora vs Elektra who would win?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2009)

He was on earth originally.  Just doesn't live there in modern Marvel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Wolverine should be taken off the list. Sure he knows martial arts, but he only ever displays his berserker claw flailing "technique". He's far from being one the best martial artists.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Although John Aman can probably wipe the floor with her.



Doesn't affect his skill level. Spiderman rarely shows off the fact that he's much faster than any baseline human, but since he doesn't need to use that skill doesn't make him any slower.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> He was on earth originally.  Just doesn't live there in modern Marvel.



Yes but this is about the best Martial artist *"ON EARTH"*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes but this is about the best Martial artist *"ON EARTH"*



No, this is about the best Martial Artist in Marvel.

That being said, I don't know who the fuck your talking about


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No, this is about the best Martial Artist in Marvel.
> 
> That being said, I don't know who the fuck your talking about



The Inhuman with the big head

Wolverine/*Drax*
The Gorgon
*Karnak*
John Aman
Elektra/*Gamora*
Deadpool
the Immortal Weapons
Shang Chi
The Cat
Every one else


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2009)

Karnak's an inhuman monk.  Instead of ingesting the mist he instead trained in inhuman martial arts.

He can sense the weak spot in anything and destroy it with a punch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> The Inhuman with the big head
> 
> Wolverine/*Drax*
> Gorgon
> ...



Ah, ok. And isn't John Aman the Prince of Orphans? I really don't think he's that much above the rest of the IWs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ah, ok. And isn't John Aman the Prince of Orphans? I really don't think he's that much above the rest of the IWs.



 reallly?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> reallly?



Yeah, he's def top dog, but that list makes him seem like he's Triple H and the others are like the damned Spirit Squad. I dunno, either your severly underrating the IWs or severely overrating Prince. I always kinda took it as him being within a stone's throw of IF and Fat Cobra.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, he's def top dog, but that list makes him seem like he's Triple H and the others are like the damned Spirit Squad. I dunno, either your severly underrating the IWs or severely overrating Prince. I always kinda took it as him being within a stone's throw of IF and Fat Cobra.



More like hes HHH and the rest of the IW are DX

I mean he beat Davros with out even trying, and he made Orson Randal run like a bitch for years.

i Feel the Writes make it very clear he is all that and the bag of chips


----------



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2009)

Is Drax really that high?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> no,  he definitely uses his martial arts in combat, he just not doing palm strike sand shit, why kick some one when u can slice their head off





Chaos Ghost said:


> Doesn't affect his skill level. Spiderman rarely shows off the fact that he's much faster than any baseline human, but since he doesn't need to use that skill doesn't make him any slower.



I guess I just too used to seeing Logan scream and lunge. *shrugs*



Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, he's def top dog, but that list makes him seem like he's Triple H and the others are like the damned Spirit Squad. I dunno, either your severly underrating the IWs or severely overrating Prince. I always kinda took it as him being within a stone's throw of IF and Fat Cobra.


The current Danny Rand is probably on equal terms with the current Immortal Weapons. But he's nowhere near where Orson Randall was, and John Aman was the guy who made Orson shit his pants. So I think its safe to say that John Aman is several bounds higher than the current Immortal Weapons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Is Drax really that high?



They Don't call him the Destroyer for nothing

He is the marvel equivalent of Riddick


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> More like hes HHH and the rest of the IW are DX
> 
> I mean he beat Davros with out even trying, and he made Orson Randal run like a bitch for year.
> 
> i Feel the Writes make it very clear he is all that and the bag of chips



True, but I honestly don't think Davos is so much better than the other IWs that Prince's beating him becomes such a feat. 

Only real IW related feat I can recall Davos pulling off the top of my head is damn near raping and killing Tiger's Beutiful Daughter, and I think she's clearly the weakest of the gang. 

Also, DX was BIlly Gunn, Road Dogg, and X-Pac, so ya know, it still makes the IWs look bad


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I guess I just too used to seeing Logan scream and lunge. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> The current Danny Rand is probably on equal terms with the current Immortal Weapons. But he's nowhere near where Orson Randall was, and John Aman was the guy who made Orson shit his pants. So I think its safe to say that John Aman is several bounds higher than the current Immortal Weapons.



Really? Yu think Danny is that much behind Orson? I mean, Danny did bitch slap a train full of explosives.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> True, but I honestly don't think Davos is so much better than the other IWs that Prince's beating him becomes such a feat.
> 
> Only real IW related feat I can recall Davos pulling off the top of my head is damn near raping and killing Tiger's Beutiful Daughter, and I think she's clearly the weakest of the gang.


Its not that he beat Davro its that he beat him so badly and o easily , that the other  IWS had to change their pants




> Also, DX was BIlly Gunn, Road Dogg, and X-Pac, so ya know, it still makes the IWs look bad


I stand by what i said 



> Really? Yu think Danny is that much behind Orson? I mean, Danny did bitch slap a train full of explosives.


 that doesn't reflect Skill though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Its not that he beat Davro its that he beat him so badly and o easily , that the other  IWS had to change their pants
> 
> 
> I stand by what i said



But like i said, I don't see where Davos is spose to be soooooo awesome that him getting raped like that would give Prince that much rub.

@ Zen: It reflects POWAH!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But like i said, I don't see where Davos is spose to be soooooo awesome that him getting raped like that would give Prince that much rub.
> 
> @ Zen: It reflects POWAH!



Davros, is shown to be Danny's Equal.

Danny's iron fists wont do shit on an  opponent made of mist, I am just sayin


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Davros, is shown to be Danny's Equal.
> 
> Danny's iron fists wont do shit on an  opponent made of mist, I am just sayin



Eh, I just threw the train bit in because it makes me fanboy so hard.

I dunno, you might be right, it just doesnt seem right to me


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, I just threw the train bit in because it makes me fanboy so hard.
> 
> I dunno, you might be right, it just doesnt seem right to me



if it makes u feel any better, Danny being a "main Character " probably gives him an Edge


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Davros, is shown to be Danny's Equal.
> 
> Danny's iron fists wont do shit on an  opponent made of mist, I am just sayin



Actually, there probably is an Iron Fist chi technique that can harm John Aman. Danny's and Orson's Tournament excluded, the Iron Fists have been winning all of their fights. Which means that a previous Iron Fist probably fought and won against a previous Prince of Orphans. Danny probably just doesn't know the technique yet. After all, he has already shown to be capable of using his chi to affect electromagnetics(the train punch). Affecting mist is probably a few(or many) steps away.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The current Danny Rand is probably on equal terms with the current Immortal Weapons. But he's nowhere near where Orson Randall was, and John Aman was the guy who made Orson shit his pants. So I think its safe to say that John Aman is several bounds higher than the current Immortal Weapons.



What issues would I have to read to learn more on John Aman and Orson Randall?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2009)

For Orson Randall: Immortal Iron Fist 1-6, Immortal Iron Fist Annual 01, Orson Randall and the Green Mist of Death, Orson Randall and the Death Queen of California (these latter two are IIF specials)

For John Aman: Immortal Iron Fist 7-27, Orson Randall and the Green Mist of Death (Just an FYI: John Aman is a public domain character thats been updated for the Iron Fist series. Here's his wiki page: ))

Really just read Immortal Iron Fist 1-27, with the annuals and specials. It all clicks together.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> no,  he definitely uses his martial arts in combat, he just not doing palm strike sand shit, why kick some one when u can slice their head off
> 
> Wolverine



This logic truly beats everything XD


----------



## Slice (Nov 2, 2009)

If he was fighting more "efficient" every book he appears in would have to be under the MAX printing.

But then again they can show 'Laura sans left arm' slaughtering 20 guys on panel in X-Force...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> For Orson Randall: Immortal Iron Fist 1-6, Immortal Iron Fist Annual 01, Orson Randall and the Green Mist of Death, Orson Randall and the Death Queen of California (these latter two are IIF specials)
> 
> For John Aman: Immortal Iron Fist 7-27, Orson Randall and the Green Mist of Death (Just an FYI: John Aman is a public domain character thats been updated for the Iron Fist series. Here's his wiki page: ))
> 
> Really just read Immortal Iron Fist 1-27, with the annuals and specials. It all clicks together.



Best Omnibus I ever bought was the IIF Brubaker Fraction one


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

even more than all those Kirby ones?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> even more than all those Kirby ones?


LOL kirby.  What?  Is classical the only truly great form of music because they structured it closest to perfect first?  Ah I'm just picking at you because of the idea of great works already having occured.  If we look into the past too much, how can we ever progress in regards to the arts.  

Then again I am a different kind of fan.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirby wrote stories where a big red dinosaur kicked other dinosaurs to death while having a monkey sidekick

your opinion is invalid


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't actually own any Kirby ones atm I am extremely strapped for cash and there are alot of books I want to own


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

I hear you, I'm personally glad that the guy who orders books for the library ordered all the 4th World Omnibi.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2009)

I know I'm late but Shang-Chi > All

Seriously


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> LOL kirby.  What?  Is classical the only truly great form of music because they structured it closest to perfect first?  Ah I'm just picking at you because of the idea of great works already having occured.  If we look into the past too much, how can we ever progress in regards to the arts.
> 
> Then again I am a different kind of fan.


I'm with you. I find very little appealing about old comics. They had some good ideas, absolutely. But they also had stilted, annoying writing and, by today's standards, fairly horrible art.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> LOL kirby.  What?  Is classical the only truly great form of music because they structured it closest to perfect first?  Ah I'm just picking at you because of the idea of great works already having occured.  If we look into the past too much, how can we ever progress in regards to the arts.
> 
> Then again I am a different kind of fan.



Its* impossible* to be a comic fan and not have appreciation for the works of Jack Kirby

Its the same with Tezuka and Manga / Comics



> by today's standards, fairly horrible art



wut


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

maybe its just the style that rubs me the wrong way? It's not like it's bad anatomy or anything, it's more... the posing makes characters look flat, or something. It's pretty hard to describe actually. But I know I wouldn't want to see any of that old style art on a current book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Its* impossible* to be a comic fan and not have appreciation for the works of Jack Kirby



I call bullshit on that onebeg to differ... 





Petes12 said:


> I'm with you. I find very little appealing about old comics. They had some good ideas, absolutely. But they also had stilted, annoying writing and, by today's standards, fairly horrible art.


OMG this. 

If I could only rep you everyday...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

about 80% of all current writers and artists are in form or another influenced by Kirby.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's because the characters are already established. Adding something new into the mix might not sell as well, but that still doesn't make Kirby's crap awesome... 

Seriously, you can post whatever crappy examples you won't. My opinion on this matter is unwavering


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

have you actually read any of Kirby's old stuff?

It's pretty much all golden.  The Demon, New Gods, Fantastic Four, and *Kamandi* all easily trump a lot of what is currently printed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Unwavering.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

oh well, I've learned you can't convince all brain dead morons of the truth after my heroin addict cousin punched me and had my dvd player shot up his arm.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Its* impossible* to be a comic fan and not have appreciation for the works of Jack Kirby
> 
> Its the same with Tezuka and Manga / Comics
> 
> ...


I agree.  Appreciate and revere are two VASTLY different things, true or false?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

kik, kirby dots...

Kirby is an Edison of comics.
I wouldn't call him to fix my hand sized computer, but that dosen't make the light bulb any less merit worthy


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Kirby is an Eddison of comics.


I think that's a valid place to  stop this train of chatter before we get uncivil.  Unless.....we _want_ to get uncivil


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's because the characters are already established. Adding something new into the mix might not sell as well, but that still doesn't make Kirby's crap awesome...
> 
> Seriously, you can post whatever crappy examples you won't. My opinion on this matter is unwavering



Its not about the characters he created, its much more than that. He defined how comics are told and how action is represented within them, and brought forth a major shift in the genre that has led to the current generation.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

I gotta loop myself in with Mo and Petes on this one.

I feel bad about it, but i have a lot of trouble reading even some comics from the late 80s due to the art being so dated. Im sure for its time some of it was great, but i've been spoiled by 21st century art and it takes a DAMN good story to get me to ignore that kind of art.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

which is why most companies are now going into the habit of completely recoloring old comics for reprints (trust me it makes an astronomical difference)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I gotta loop myself in with Mo and Petes on this one.





> I feel bad about it, but i have a lot of trouble reading even some comics from the late 80s due to the art being so dated. Im sure for its time some of it was great, but i've been spoiled by 21st century art and it takes a DAMN good story to get me to ignore that kind of art.


There weren't any 'DAMN good' stories, just fan fiction levels of crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> blah, blah blah. I only liek teh old comix


You see this "UN"?
You see this "WAVERING"?

Put them shits together.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes the art is painful to get into, esp if you've got nothing but bad prints/scans, bet I you my every earthly belonging that if JHIII or Lark drew a Kirby story word for word/panel for panel you will fucking jizz for eternity. Kirby's mind was tapping into an entirely different realm at though, and hell, only know have movies been able to barely re create his vision.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

you didn't even read his post did you?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Unwavering.



I'm gonna have to agree with you and Petes on this. 

Lol, now Killowog is gonna neg rep all of us because our opinion makes us idiots.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

See what you started Petes? All of the awesome individuals are separating themselves from the sheep.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Taleran said:
> 
> 
> > blah, blah blah. I only liek teh old comix
> ...





"Not only are you wrong, but you are belligerently sticking to your guns and insulting Taleran in the process. Lil Mo, You are an American!"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

I am Canadian so watch as I take it in stride



> There weren't any 'DAMN good' stories, just fan fiction levels of crap.



fuck I think my hypocrite detector just broke


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

> Lil Mo, You are an American!


I am American. Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> See what you started Petes? All of the awesome individuals are separating themselves from the sheep.


indeed, all these members sheepishly jumping on the bandwagon is illuminating.


Taleran said:


> fuck I think my hypocrite detector just broke



blown to atomic particles


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

> Taleran said:
> 
> 
> > fuck I think my hypocrite detector just broke
> ...


Seriously. Name one Kirby story you've seen me praise, not ridicule and laugh at the terrible art and writing, praise. Just one. Don't worry, I'll wait... 


> indeed, all these members sheepishly jumping on the bandwagon is illuminating.


I knew someone would post something akin to this.


----------



## mootz (Nov 4, 2009)

original F4 are pretty cool, 

I have to go with the Edison/lightbulb comparison though. I am spoiled by the art of the day.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

but seriously how are we the sheep?  Me and tal have read all of Kirby's stuff that we praise and came to the independent decision that this is one of the most awesome things we've read then posting it.

whereas you guys are all "what this guy said" and none of you seem to have looked before a cover.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Seriously. Name one Kirby story you've seen me praise, not ridicule and laugh at the terrible art and writing, praise. Just one. Don't worry, I'll wait...
> 
> I knew someone would post something akin to this.



When have you ever read one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I am Canadian so watch as I take it in stride



We still let you be a country? 

/jk



Kilowog said:


> but seriously how are we the sheep?  Me and tal have read all of Kirby's stuff that we praise and came to the independent decision that this is one of the most awesome things we've read then posting it.
> 
> whereas you guys are all "what this guy said" and none of you seem to have looked before a cover.



Just to make it clear, i don't agree with Mo on his opinion of Kirby, just that i have a lot of trouble reading older comics due to the dated art. I've been spoiled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

At the school library.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

Quite the body of work you are able to find at your library



> Marvel
> 
> * Avengers #1–8 (1963-64), #14–17 (1965)
> * Black Panther #1–12 (1977-78)
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

It was the Kamandi book. That shit sucked all around. Terrible writing, art, concept. And I read a back up feature with Thor. 

Unwavering opinion is unwavering.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

just want to point out that the "fanfic" argument is bullshit.  *ALL* comics with preexisting characters or concepts would count as fanfic if that argument were accepted.

also even taking this into account nothing Kirby has ever written has ever counted as fanfic, he created pretty much everything he's worked on and he pretty much only used characters he didn't create when forced by editors.



Taleran said:


> Quite the body of work you are able to find at your library



I love the SFPL Link+ system


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys.  I think you all have good points here.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Pansy! You're either with us or against us


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

He wrote Nick Fury and the Hwling Comandos, your opinions are invalid


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> about 80% of all current writers and artists are in form or another influenced by Kirby.



Well duh, most people in the comic business are fans of comics from when they were young. It still reads as dated. 

This is like when you play the original Metroid and it's like 'ok I can see how this was good years and years ago, but guess what? Metroid Prime is about a billion times better than this!'

ps: it's not just art. I'm guessing most people have read Amazing Fantasy 15. Great idea, shit storytelling. But that was just how people wrote comics back then, and it doesn't work for modern audiences. If people were to ask me where they should go to read Spider-man's origin, I'd tell them USM.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Kirby had nothing to do with the origin of Spidey, he only did the cover.


Also doesn't fit since honestly the original Lee/Kirby run of FF still holds up reasonably well and kicks the ass of most FF runs that have come since.  (Hell Hickman ended up reading most of FF before he took over writing and he picked Kirby's as the best despite him not being a fan of that era)


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

I know, I was talking about old stuff in general. And like I said, I don't doubt that they had great ideas, great overall stories, whatever. Doesn't mean I could go back and read them and actually enjoy them despite the crappy dialogue full of hamfisted exposition.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

they had to have exposition in those days, decompression wasn't even an idea yet.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2009)

And it was written for a younger audience. But that's exactly what I mean. 0 decompression, 0 care for how natural dialogue felt. This is not how people wrote books by the way. And it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

"Most comic layouts and techniques today are influenced by Kirby."

Annnnd?  Most musical layouts and techniques are influenced by the olden classics and unknown tribal anthems.  Do I need to go revering them and having complete knowledge of my history to say that crankin dat soulja boy is lame?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

eeew, now you made me think about soulja boy. My brain itches with disgust and pent up brain puke


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

you're all missing the point

Kirby wrote good comics.

teh end.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

So, any news on runaways?




shut up mo.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Quesada says the series is not canceled, but and expect news in a couple months.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 4, 2009)

Please hurry quesadilla


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So, any news on runaways?


 It finally got cance-





> Quesada says the series is not canceled


Dammit!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _S.W.O.R.D. #1 preview_


----------



## shit (Nov 6, 2009)

wtf beast looks like a blue minotaur


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

oh that Lockheed, will he ever crawl out of the bottle?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> wtf beast looks like a blue minotaur



IMO he looks more like...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

beast does not look allright. Lockheed on another hand


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2009)

What the hell, McCoy.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess someone didn't tell the cover artist about Beast's between-issue tertiary mutation into a perfectly geometrical rectangle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 6, 2009)

Why is Beast in this again? Aint that shit about Aliens?

Also, Tigers Beutfiul Daughter is one sexy crazy hot awesome hac pwnage ass bitch.



> Also, Tigers Beutfiul Daughter Psylocke is one sexy crazy hot awesome hac pwnage ass bitch.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

Good lord Beast what happened to your head


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why is Beast in this again? Aint that shit about Aliens?
> 
> Also, Tigers Beutfiul Daughter is one sexy crazy hot awesome hac pwnage ass bitch.



He's brand's boyfriend


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 7, 2009)

And Brand offered him a place at SWORD at the end of Whedon's run.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

Did she? All I can remember is the epicness of Emma and Kitty


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 7, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> And Brand offered him a place at SWORD at the end of Whedon's run.



Did she now? I don't remember that.

TBH, until today, I thought Whedon's run was the end of Astonishing


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2009)

and in many ways, it was


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2009)

So I noticed this gem in Matt Fraction's Q&A on freakangels.com.



> SOME GUY'S QUESTION: I'm wondering if you've thought about bringing The Mandarin back to the pages of Iron Man? What are your thoughts on the character?
> 
> FRACTION'S REPLY: I have thought about it.
> 
> ...



Fraction+Aja+Mandarin+Iron Man = a very happy Berg.


----------



## mow (Nov 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Fraction+Aja+Mandarin+Iron Man


 .   .


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

About time.  Mandarin is the Iron Man villain in my head.  First I saw of IM was the 90s cartoon.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2009)

Although the annual sounds like it'll be one long flashback, I wonder how Mandarin will be ressurected(assuming he will be). Last I remember, Stark black holed him. Hard to come back from that, even for the Mandarin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So I noticed this gem in Matt Fraction's Q&A on freakangels.com.
> 
> Fraction+Aja+Mandarin+Iron Man = a very happy Berg.



PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

Look what I found.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, apparently I'm so much of a nerd that I noticed that as soon as I saw that cover.  And then I cried myself to sleep.


----------



## Id (Nov 11, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Yeah, apparently I'm so much of a nerd that I noticed that as soon as I saw that cover.  And then I cried myself to sleep.



CRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy little sister.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok so, Aaron + Kingpin means I read Punisher Max. And in it the mobsters say they've been fighting Punisher for... 30 years?! And then what I learn later in the issue about when this is happening, it's like, what really? Do Max titles not happen in continuity sometimes? Or maybe the 30 years thing is just a reference to how long Punisher comics have been around?


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ok so, Aaron + Kingpin means I read Punisher Max. And in it the mobsters say they've been fighting Punisher for... 30 years?! And then what I learn later in the issue about when this is happening, it's like, what really? Do Max titles not happen in continuity sometimes? Or maybe the 30 years thing is just a reference to how long Punisher comics have been around?



As far as I know, Punisher has always aged in real time.

EDIT: Though a quick Google tells me that's only really referenced in the MAX books, so who knows?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2009)

Id said:


> Look what I found.





Petes12 said:


> ok so, Aaron + Kingpin means I read Punisher Max. And in it the mobsters say they've been fighting Punisher for... 30 years?! And then what I learn later in the issue about when this is happening, it's like, what really? Do Max titles not happen in continuity sometimes? Or maybe the 30 years thing is just a reference to how long Punisher comics have been around?





Okkervil River said:


> As far as I know, Punisher has always aged in real time.
> 
> EDIT: Though a quick Google tells me that's only really referenced in the MAX books, so who knows?



Franks has always aged in real time in MAX titles, as they always reference him fighting in NAM. I think, keyword being THINK that in 616 he's been retconned to be a lot younger and MAX is out of canon. I honestly cant think of a single 616 tie in, save for Punisher and Jigsaw having a vague history. 

tl;dr I'm positive his MAX title is non-canon.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks to the _Essential Doctor Strange_, I officially have a new favorite super-villain.



I am now taking odds on the likelihood of his being Norman Osborn's secret weapon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought everyone knew that Charlie from Always Sunny in Philadelphia was Osbourne's secret weapon

WILD CARD BITCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Id (Nov 12, 2009)

I have Norman, some how using Nate Grey as his secret weapon. He was built to be a living weapon, and its not the first time Nate has bin seek out to act as so. Or else… why would marvel all of a sudden bring him back?




Look closely at the cover page. It resembles a bare footed men. And it looks like a jacket more so then a cape.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

doesn't look particularly barefooted to me. Also makes no sense, if x-man just came back now, since osborn threatened everyone with his secret wep at the beginning of dark reign.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's Athena.

Don't ask me why.....but I does

EDIT: Or maybe......a certain son to a certain family of super ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that I hate?:ho


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2009)

Nate isn't Osborn's secret weapon simply because he can't be. Osborn had his secret weapon at the start of Dark Reign, and Nate only just got back.

Also, don't 80% of the superhero/supervillain community look barefooted in their silhouettes? What with the spandex and all.

I'm going with Hyperion being the secret weapon, since he's obscenely powerful, fits that silhouette, and has the initials "MM" as per the hint.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

I missed that hint, where did you see it?

but in that case, obviously it's MIRACLEMAN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Just read part 1 of that Ares mini. God I love him more than I shouldpek 

Didnt Marvel purchase Miracle Man after DR started?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't see any official notice on the net about the clue. Apparently it was mentioned at some convention.

It better not be Miracle Man. Although it won't be out of character for Marvel to have bought a character just to shit all over it.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Just read part 1 of that Ares mini. God I love him more than I shouldpek


And still, you should love him even more.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I didn't see any official notice on the net about the clue. Apparently it was mentioned at some convention.
> 
> It better not be Miracle Man. Although it won't be out of character for Marvel to have bought a character just to shit all over it.
> 
> ...



I just am really fucking loving Ares right now. I read that ish of Secret Warriors with him and Dark Avengers 9. That look he had when Phobos facefucked Osbourne was classic.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2009)

Its too bad Ares looking on proudly didn't get as much spotlight, because Phobos going godmode on Osborn was bloody amazing. I only noticed Ares' face at that bit on my second read of that issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Its too bad Ares looking on proudly didn't get as much spotlight, because Phobos going godmode on Osborn was bloody amazing. I only noticed Ares' face at that bit on my second read of that issue.


I think it would've been more effective in two shots; the stoic look, then his face contorting into that look of pride.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I think it would've been more effective in two shots; the stoic look, then his face contorting into that look of pride.



Definately. Or a three part shot that goes: :amazed


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2009)

The last page of Daredevil #502 made me orgasm.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

When did nate get back. and how? And why did he leave in the first place?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

it's going to be either Beyonder or Mephisto.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

I think it's the much more obvious Void.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I missed that hint, where did you see it?
> 
> but in that case, obviously it's MIRACLEMAN



It wasn't a hint.  It was Rich Johnston claiming he had seen evidence at a convention that the "secret weapon" was someone with the initials MM.  In other words, there's a 75% chance it's utter bullshit.



Banhammer said:


> When did nate get back. and how? And why did he leave in the first place?



In Dark X-Men #1.  Here's a pretty detailed description.  He died for our sins in X-Man #75.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

He's suggesting it's Molecule Man of course, which I guess is _possible_.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 12, 2009)

I tend to lean towards it being the Beyonder or Mephisto.  Though, since they're all apparently hanging out with Molecule Man, whom Bendis took the initiative to reintroduce, I wouldn't be surprised if it were him either.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Has Dark X Men started yet? not including the mini during Utopia?

Also, tomorrow cant come fast enough. I wanna have Daredevil related orgasms too


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, it started this week.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, I may give it a go, though, none of the characters cept mystique really interest me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mystique's Jean Grey costume is kinda clever, I didn't notice at first that it resembles her normal costume, but as white and blue tights (blue where normally she shows skin).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I missed that hint, where did you see it?
> 
> but in that case, obviously it's MIRACLEMAN



OH FUCK NO.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah~they bought him a milllion weeks ago and we haven't heard about him ever since


what does he do anyway?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2009)

Miracleman?

He's like Sentry, except done FAR better. Because Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman did awesome with the character.

If Marvel is smart (and they have so far), they'll be in talks with Gaiman to finish his run on Miracleman.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yeah~they bought him a milllion weeks ago and we haven't heard about him ever since
> 
> 
> what does he do anyway?



I'm assuming he does Miracles.

Just a hunch though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2009)

mow said:


> The last page of Daredevil #502 made me orgasm.



oh god yes

"take them all"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2009)

linkage please for those of us who don't read Daredevil even though he was our childhood hero, fuck that nobody spiderman.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> linkage please for those of us who don't read Daredevil even though he was our childhood hero, fuck that nobody spiderman.



Linkage denied. Go out and fucking read it like the rest of us bitch

It's Daredevil for fucks sake, you have NO excuse


----------



## Z (Nov 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> linkage please for those of us who don't read Daredevil even though he was our childhood hero, fuck that nobody spiderman.





And you should definitely read Lord Daredevil.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh God no, my mind will not and cannot accept another plotline. It's about to explode, I allready forot how to cook half my recipes and the name of half my apointments. I don't have the time or the energy to dedicate myself to deep typhoon of emotional and twisting journey that is daredevil right now.

I do own an old hard cover of millar's work whom I've read untill half the pages fell off, so don't you accuse me of not apreciating matt enough


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2009)

What have you done for Matt lately?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

I pissed on matt damon's stoop


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God no, my mind will not and cannot accept another plotline. It's about to explode, I allready forot how to cook half my recipes and the name of half my apointments. I don't have the time or the energy to dedicate myself to deep typhoon of emotional and twisting journey that is daredevil right now.
> 
> I do own an old hard cover of millar's work whom I've read untill half the pages fell off, so don't you accuse me of not apreciating matt enough



You have time for Wonder Woman and not Daredevil?

I have a neg arrow with your name on it good sir


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You have time for Wonder Woman and not Daredevil?



You are getting this wrong, he was not simply reading reading Wonder Woman, he was reading Rucka's Wonder Woman - thats a whole different story


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2009)

And at great cost


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

you know what would be awesome?

Rucka on Daredevil.

Cruel and Unusual doesn't count, he only co-wrote that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

SWORD was great, weirdly cartoony beast aside.  Gillen knocked it out of the park, his writing in a lot of ways reminded me of Ellis.  Death's HEad was fucking hilarious.

also I liked the back-up story which went over every single fan theory of how to bring Kitty Pride back, then crushes your hopes right in front of you by going over how it'll never work.  though they do confirm Kitty is still alive.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> SWORD was great, weirdly cartoony beast aside.  Gillen knocked it out of the park, his writing in a lot of ways reminded me of Ellis.  Death's HEad was fucking hilarious.
> 
> also I liked the back-up story which went over every single fan theory of how to bring Kitty Pride back, then crushes your hopes right in front of you by going over how it'll never work.  though they do confirm Kitty is still alive.



I wasn't aware that this came out already


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2009)

Same here D=


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Death's Head still make me laugh on a 2nd read.

he's so ... polite and proper.  which is odd on a blood thirsty robotic alien bounty hunter


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2009)

Warriors 3

Fandral / Volstagg / Hogun


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Hickman talks FF


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Hickman took over FF at what 570 or 571?  I've been peeking into it a bit waiting to have a good chunk to read before giving FF a chance outside of Ultimate.  I miss that Doom....and those zombies...and that interaction....  But I am curious to see Reed's paw.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2009)

Ultimate Fantastic Four is a *REALLY* bad basis for anything not Ultimate


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, but good is good.  And I follow books based on characterization mostly.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Hickman took over FF at what 570 or 571?  I've been peeking into it a bit waiting to have a good chunk to read before giving FF a chance outside of Ultimate.  I miss that Doom....and those zombies...and that interaction....  But I am curious to see Reed's paw.



#570.

also Nathaniel has appeared in every issue so far in flashbacks.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2009)

SWORD was bloody amazing.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep. I dont like the way beast is drawn but I got over it fast. Everything else is excellent.

I'm also pretty excited to see what Gillen does on Thor now, where as I hadn't heard of him when he was named the new writer. Still, Tan on art :\


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

mow said:


> SWORD was bloody amazing.



For whatever reason..........I kinda liked cartoony Beast. I liked it when Skottie Young did it() and this kinda reminds me of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKXqB6Zs4YE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
I'm gonna make a tshirt with a shot of this saying THANK YOU BLADE


----------



## Shadow (Nov 18, 2009)

I want my Dark Reign the List  Amazing Spiderman NAO!!


----------



## Z (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I want my Dark Reign the List  Amazing Spiderman NAO!!



Definitely get it. The best List issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Definitely get it. The best List issue.



When did we start talking about Avengers?

Anyway, read Punisher 11 just for the sake of seeing how they keep him alive..........wow. Just....no.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 18, 2009)

i wonder how exactly they plan on bringing frank back in the long run.......franken castle is just pure fail


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

When all you've got is a hammer, and that hammer happens to be the mighty Mjolnir, than everything starts to look like whatever the hell you want them to be


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Motherfucking Clear!

Though I really want to know how they get there.


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> When did we start talking about Avengers?
> 
> 
> Anyway, read Punisher 11 just for the sake of seeing how they keep him alive..........wow. Just....no.





And fuck...I have subscription to the Punisher so I won't get it until 1-2 weeks.

I hated the way he got punked and died like that.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anyway, read Punisher 11 just for the sake of seeing how they keep him alive..........wow. Just....no.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoyed it a lot, it's wonderfully absurd.

also I was looking forward to Remender's Legion of Monsters book that never came to be


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #573_


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

wow, that preview didnt really tell me anything at all


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm confused about Runaways. Is issue 14 the end of the current series? 'Cause there're no more solicits as far as I can tell. Did it just get canceled without even bothering to finish up storylines?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm confused about Runaways. Is issue 14 the end of the current series? 'Cause there're no more solicits as far as I can tell. Did it just get canceled without even bothering to finish up storylines?


hiatus. But I understand your confusion Immonem really woked me over with that plot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck Runaways. Assholes started focusing on fail ass Chase instead of all that fucking win they have on the team.

I say revive Gert, have her Nico and Victor join the Young Avengers, ship Molly off to the X Men, then kill the rest of em


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck Runaways. Assholes started focusing on fail ass Chase instead of all that fucking win they have on the team.
> 
> I say revive Gert, have her Nico and Victor join the Young Avengers, ship Molly off to the X Men, then kill the rest of em



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-L-yIHgZFo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2009)

Wonder when whatshisface will return from whatever dimension entirely too overpowered and horribly written?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Who? You mean chase's uncle? He allready has, still hellbent on being friendly to his nephew


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2009)

He probably means the evil traitor kid who I now forget the name of.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hiatus. But I understand your confusion Immonem really woked me over with that plot.



Ah. Thanks man.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck Runaways. Assholes started focusing on fail ass Chase instead of all that fucking win they have on the team.
> 
> I say *revive Gert*, have her Nico and Victor join the Young Avengers, ship Molly off to the X Men, then kill the rest of em



Thats whats really getting to me about the lack of solicits. A Gert lookalike (or a clone, doppleganger, alternate reality counterpart, something) just showed up and a billion questions are fracking my skull as a result. And then it all just stops. Makes me wanna hurt somebody.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2009)

I just had the cookiest dream where Tom Hanks was going to play Nick Fury in the upcoming Iron Man movie


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #20 preview_


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 23, 2009)

Matt Fraction has got me Hook, Line and Sinker. IM has been excellent. Cant wait for the new arc.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Indeed, hell I can safety say that about anything the man writes


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

Punisher: War Journal

but aside from that I agree 100%, he's got a midas touch


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't read all that much Punisher so I wouldn't know


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

in short, Matt Fraction had Frank dress up like Captain America, among other things.

but to be fair this was when he first started at Marvel before he got a handle of how to write superhero comics.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh my Word





> "Not in the sense that you'd want to see a generic "dark" take on Thor, but in the sense that you want to feel Thor's rage when he rages. You want to see him fight like hell, and take as much he dishes out -- maybe more. You want to have a visceral reaction to the guy, and what happens to him. You don't want his adventures to be clean and antiseptic. You want to see the dirt, and grime and blood. You want to feel every bone crunching moment of every fight. And when he unleashes the storm, you want to feel like you're seeing the power of a GOD at work."


----------



## Amuro (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #20 preview_







Picking this up on Saturday love Fractions work on IM, it's easily my favourite ongoing atm.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2009)

Teaser for Jonathan Hickman's "Top Secret New Project"



> They’ve been around since the dawn of time....how do they impact the past, present and future of the Marvel Universe?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2009)

Spaceknights


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He probably means the evil traitor kid who I now forget the name of.


Why can't I remember his name!


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2009)

So I finally got around to reading Spider Woman. I thought Viper isn't Madame Hydra anymore and that Contessa whats-her-name is? Or is this another split faction thing going on?



Agmaster said:


> Why can't I remember his name!


You guys mean Alex Wilder?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

> On today's episode of G4TV's Attack of the Show,  Blair Butler revealed writer Jonathan Hickman's next project will be Shield, a miniseries that will reach far into the past of the Marvel Universe.
> 
> In Shield, Hickman will team with artist Dustin Weaver (Star Wars, King Kong) to chronicle how some of the greatest figures in history worked to protect the Earth from Galactus, the Celestials and other interstellar threats.
> 
> ...









Sign me the fuck up


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think Contessa replaced Viper, and Spider-woman is taking place a while ago, right after Secret Invasion. Or something like that? I found the whole Lady Hydra thing in SW pretty confusing.


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Sign me the fuck up



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

I just realized this is a huge excuse to use Apocalypse and Kang in their origin times and Doom's Time Platform


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think Contessa replaced Viper, and Spider-woman is taking place a while ago, right after Secret Invasion. Or something like that? I found the whole Lady Hydra thing in SW pretty confusing.



Aaaah, that makes sense. Thanks.



Taleran said:


> Sign me the fuck up



I recognize a Celestial, and I think that is supposed to be Nick Fury on the cover. Are the other two guys new creations, or previously existing characters?


EDIT: Yeah, thats Galactus, not a Celestial. My bad.

EDIT 2: Is it me, or does the dude with the spear look like a Jaffa with a Hawk helmet thingy?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

That's Galactus man..


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay looking at the full cover I'm going to guess

the guy with the Shield and the Spear is from Atlantis
There are Japanese Buildings there
funky headdress person is from Outer Space
Da Vinci is going to play a role 
and the guy in the front represents current shield
as for the Blond guy I'm not 100% sure, looks very familiar


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone else think Nathaniel Richards is going to show up in this?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Sign me the fuck up


NO NO NO NO NO NO!  Can we leave the past alone and actually move forward with ideas?  I am utterly sick of hearing about anything before 1975 in regards to comics.  SIgh, I should relax.  After all, I do enjoy period pieces....very little.  But this glut is just....can't such talent be used on something that isn't so blatantly taking the easy material to use.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone else think Nathaniel Richards is going to show up in this?



yes I think hes gonna be the thing that ties all of Hickman's books together, that might even be him on the cover



> NO NO NO NO NO NO! Can we leave the past alone and actually move forward with ideas? I am utterly sick of hearing about anything before 1975 in regards to comics. SIgh, I should relax. After all, I do enjoy period pieces....very little. But this glut is just....can't such talent be used on something that isn't so blatantly taking the easy material to use.



nothing done in the past in comics doesn't affect the future


EDIT: I'm thinking of all the recent Legacies this could include, Ghost Riders, Iron Fists, Eternals, Sorcerer Supremes, The Inhumans

god this is going to be awesome


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

> that might even be him on the cover


what I was thinking, but wasn't sure if that was too big of a leap





> nothing done in the past in comics doesn't affect the future


What's past is prologue


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO!  Can we leave the past alone and actually move forward with ideas?  I am utterly sick of hearing about anything before 1975 in regards to comics.  SIgh, I should relax.  After all, I do enjoy period pieces....very little.  But this glut is just....can't such talent be used on something that isn't so blatantly taking the easy material to use.



You are CLEARLY lacking Hickman in your life. You are talking about a man who made Reed Richards awesome, and made Nick Fury awesome-er, prospects never thought to be conceivable.

Hell, I bet he could make me like Hank Pym if he penned him. He's that.damn.good.

And what the hell man. Think of the potential. a Great writer and great artist hook up to possibly write about this:



			
				Tal said:
			
		

> EDIT: I'm thinking of all the recent Legacies this could include, Ghost Riders, Iron Fists, Eternals, Sorcerer Supremes, The Inhumans



god this is going to be awesome. and I was thinking the same thing about Reed's old man. Even if he doesn't, I'm really hoping he/ this project will tie into that Dr. DOOM arc Hickman put in the back burner since we just got off a major DOOM arc by Millar.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's also possible that's a young Nick Fury.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Nick Fury was just a soldier.  Plus he's already in the Marvels Project.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hard to do a Shield origin story without ever touching on Nick Fury.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

well seeing as how these origins seem to go back to ancient egypt I don't think he'll be the main guy.

he's likely show up when the actual organization S.H.I.E.L.D. is set up


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Hard to do a Shield origin story without ever touching on Nick Fury.



its defiantly going to get there


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well seeing as how these origins seem to go back to ancient egypt I don't think he'll be the main guy.
> 
> he's likely show up when the actual organization S.H.I.E.L.D. is set up


I bet he's used as a framing device somehow.

I really think that's probably a young Fury on that cover.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Hickman interview

Nathaniel Richards confirmed to play a role.  As will Howard Stark.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

> The Golden Age of the Marvel Universe is just where the story of "Shield" starts. Early on in the book, the action will flash back to ancient times. "We jump back through time and see the first alien invasion that happens on the planet. I'm not talking about the Celestials or any of that stuff. This is more along the lines of a straight up, 'humans repel alien invaders' event that happens. We see what gets born out of that, how it transforms society, and how that evolves through the history of man," Hickman revealed. "We start our flashbacks in the third dynasty of ancient Egypt with a man called Imhotep. He's considered the world's first polymath, which is another word for what's commonly referred to as a 'Renaissance man'. We never state this in 'Shield,' but that kind of becomes the requirement for somebody to be part of the organization. That's the type of men and women that the Shield is looking for. It's only natural that Renaissance men big guns, like da Vinci and Galileo, feature and feature prominently"
> 
> Making up the main and supporting cast of "Shield," Hickman has assembled a collection of historical figures, established Marvel characters, and original creations of his own. "I would say our main cast is around eight to ten characters. Very early on, we're introduced to Nathaniel Richards, the father of Mr. Fantastic, Reed Richards, and Howard Stark, the father of Iron Man, Tony Stark. The young man I talked about above is named Leonid. He's the Eternal Dynamo... the great engine of the human machine. He represents progress, the advance of society and all that other cool stuff," Hickman said. "There's also a guy called The Night Machine who is the opposite of Golden Age Renaissance heroes like da Vinci, Michaelangelo, and Galileo. We'll see the dark dreams of Nostradamus and we'll unflinchingly answer the long-standing question of whether Isaac Newton was the first man of the age of reason or the last of the magicians. And, hey, why be boring... let's stick a Celestial, Galactus, and the Brood in the first issue and see what happens."



this is going to be FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2009)

Invincible iron Man #20 was fantastic

loved Tony's "last will", pure Tony Stark.
also loved the scene with Pepper Potts pointing out the inherent unfairness of Tony getting a reboot with so many dead
also GHOST


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

Didn't Odin give Mjolnir as a casual gift? In fact, going so far as making two of them by now? Why would fixing it cost all of his odinforce?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well seeing as how these origins seem to go back to ancient egypt I don't think he'll be the main guy.
> 
> he's likely show up when the actual organization S.H.I.E.L.D. is set up



Well looks like its time to go re-read Secret Warriors more carefully now

Like the Protected Bases and the Timeline

*Spoiler*: _First Issue stuff_ 













and

In the context of the new book read this Speech of Stuckers again


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

who the helll is jhon garret and why is he as dangerous as Nick?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Both part of something much bigger




edit: got a better scan


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

ANCIENT EGYPT vs THE BROOD


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

mow said:


> You are CLEARLY lacking Hickman in your life. You are talking about a man who made Reed Richards awesome, and made Nick Fury awesome-er, prospects never thought to be conceivable.
> 
> Hell, I bet he could make me like Hank Pym if he penned him. He's that.damn.good.
> 
> And what the hell man. Think of the potential. a Great writer and great artist hook up to possibly write about this:


I know it's going to be good.  What annoys me is that it mines past chronological events as opposed to applying this much talent to structuring the current status quo or leading current continuity in Marvel.

Granted, as I type this I realize that if it catches on it can affect continuity.  And now I am starting to ramble...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Hickman is doing both though hes writing 3 high profile books

2 of which are as current as you can get and 1 that is in the past and ties in elements into both of them


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

Immortal Weapons #5 in 1 Image


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Immortal Weapons #5 in 1 Image



God I love John Aman. 

No wonder he's so scarred up despite being a human mist.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2009)

I also really hope Marvel keeps Ares around after DR is over, maybe he can join up with the Howling Commandos


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> who the helll is jhon garret and why is he as dangerous as Nick?



robot SHIELD guy from Daredevil back in the day


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Hickman has been answering questions



> The mother of all awesome Earth X Easter eggs is in the next arc of Secret Warriors, but, no, none of that here.



Holy Fuck


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Sweet fuck rabbits, Ares is quickly becoming my fav Marvel character, especially if Luke Cage dies. 

Guy: You have horses for kids?!

Ares: It is different for Gods.

Me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok......so........In New Avengers this team of Luke Cages friends that arent on the Avengers roster are here to help.....why did they include pregnant Misty Knight and no Coleen Wing?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Who's Coleen Wing?

But New Avengers was actually pretty good this week. Amazing how much better it is when the pace picks up a little and it's not focused on Hood's boring goons.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

Marvel had a really good week, this week.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

It did?

I mean, sure, Rogue moment. And Ares was good. But was it really that worth of mention?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh wait, and Iron Man. And ultimate Avenges. Kay, fine it was a good week


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Herc
Thor
Guardians
IIM
Ares
SW
Immortal Weapons


yeah I'd say good week


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

I droped Iron Fist 
And don't do Guardians

Other than that, yes, good week


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

best marvel week in a while.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I droped Iron Fist
> And don't do Guardians
> 
> Other than that, yes, good week



Why woud you do such a thing?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 26, 2009)

After whatever arc followed the tournament it felt pretty directionless. I hear it's back to being good, but I used to do kung fu and that chapter of my life is closed for now, so, meh. Droped it, untill I hear about a really cool twist.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> After whatever arc followed the tournament it felt pretty directionless. I hear it's back to being good, but I used to do kung fu and that chapter of my life is closed for now, so, meh. Droped it, untill I hear about a really cool twist.



So The IWs being trapped inside a forbidden city was directionless?

Also, Im assuming the series itself got canceled or is on hiatus(?) as the IW mini was about Fat Cobra and co., and they were fucking dynamic. The spider bitches one was kinda dumb, but i liked everyone elses.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So The IWs being trapped inside a forbidden city was directionless?
> 
> Also, Im assuming the series itself got canceled or is on hiatus(?) as the IW mini was about Fat Cobra and co., and they were fucking dynamic. The spider bitches one was kinda dumb, but i liked everyone elses.



If I remember correctly, Quesada's response to a question about whether Iron Fist was cancelled was that IF was playing a role in an upcoming event. Which I take as code for "fuck Iron Fist. He's getting a cameo, be happy." 

I'd be very happy if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Herc
> Thor
> Guardians
> IIM
> ...



Fantastic Four came out too I thought.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh right goddamn it so much good will for the marvel camp I be forgetting things


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2009)

I dug the fuck outta IW.  "I think he was being rude on purpose."  That's some writing right there.  Spells it out if you need it and doesn't belittle you to do it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2009)

also the new volume of Powers began


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2009)

Guardians is awesome, Ban. You've been sulking about Runaways's mercy killing so much that you've slept on one of the top 5 current Marvel books.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if Daredevil and Secret Warriors will intersect now that Daredevil is Grandmaster of Hand


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Guardians is awesome, Ban. You've been sulking about Runaways's mercy killing so much that you've slept on one of the top 5 current Marvel books.



Sorry, space marvel stoped for me after Anihalation, with a little of nova here and there


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if Daredevil and Secret Warriors will intersect now that Daredevil is Grandmaster of Hand



probably.  Hickman has shown numerous times in SW that one of the books he's using as base for how HYDRA works is the Millar/JRJr run.

also pretty much all of Garret's appearances were in DD related books.


also Diggle and Hickman are best buds for life.


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Sorry, space marvel stoped for me after Anihalation, with a little of nova here and there



you should be saying sorry to yourself
and who says you keep up with space marvel? I just said Guardians
the other stuff, Nova included, can't compare IMO


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> you should be saying sorry to yourself
> and who says you keep up with space marvel? I just said Guardians
> the other stuff, Nova included, can't compare IMO



There's nothing wrong in sticking with earth  Maybe Space Wars isn't my thing. Just, why is guardians that great?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

Marvel meets Lovecraft.


----------



## shit (Nov 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> There's nothing wrong in sticking with earth  Maybe Space Wars isn't my thing. Just, why is guardians that great?



Well for one you can ignore everything else and keep up with it fine. Also it finally made me appreciate about all the massive cast of space characters, just to kill half of them off in one epic issue.

Srsly, you'll have to see for yourself. If nothing else, find GotG 19 somewhere and judge for yourself. For some hillarity with your epic, read a few issues leading up to it.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 27, 2009)

So IMM was everything i was expecting and more, love this book.  

I've got a feeling Pepper isn't gonna stick around after Tony's reboot.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Well for one you can ignore everything else and keep up with it fine. Also it finally made me appreciate about all the massive cast of space characters, just to kill half of them off in one epic issue.
> 
> Srsly, you'll have to see for yourself. If nothing else, find GotG 19 somewhere and judge for yourself. For some hillarity with your epic, read a few issues leading up to it.



Ahum, what?


Comic Book Guy said:


> Marvel meets Lovecraft.


Or you could have just said that.


Name and issues please.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Or you could have just said that.
> 
> Name and issues please.



Realm of Kings #1

Apparently, the threat on the other side of the Fault is a Lovecraftian Marvel universe. For example, the Bruce Banner of that universe turns into a Lovecraft-esque Hulk.

Speaking of Lovecraft, it seems like the perfect opportunity to reintroduce Shuma-Gorath.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

End of Secret Warriors arc   


but now, now it be time to WAKE THE BEAST

oh and Gorgon most likely is wielding Godkiller


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh man, the new Ares issue was great. This is the Ares I want to read about. Best line: "Ares' kid's totally emo." 


EDIT: I take that back, this exchange is much better. "You have horses for kids?" "It is different for gods."


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 28, 2009)

New Immortal weapons was really awesome. And it was one of the best artist for the main story I have seen in a while. Sofar only the Fat Cobra and Prince of Orphans story were pretty good and the others medicore

Also, how far does Stark actually plan ahead. It seems like this dude has a zillion backup plans


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

They sure turned tony around from the civil war dingelberry.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

thats because Matt Fraction is awesome


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

part of me is saddened that the end of Elektra: Assassin isn't canon

in which the beast is killed, and Agent Garret becomes president of the united states using the thread of nuclear war to bring about an era of peace and beer for all.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

So yeah I haven't really read an entire Daredevil comic in my life, so I'm planning to start with Brubaker go current then go back (although I don't plan on reading Franks run because his comics just irk me the wrong way)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

read Bendis's run, then brubakers.

also I totally get what you're saying about Frank Miller, but his DD run was before he got all crazy and full of himself.  actually avoids a lot of those kinds of things, and everyone on the planet agrees that Born Again is the greatest story ever


oh and since you're such a huge Sims fan, eventually check out the Nocenti run.  DD kills Ultron with a stick.

in Chris Sims own words

"there are people who don't like the Nocenti run.  They're stupid and I hate them"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

Miller's DD run is GREAT.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

I read it pretty late myself.  After I read All-Star and DKSA, and was totally floored by what I found.  This was a Miller who could fucking write.

that done-in-one issue with Chuckie where DD visits Bullseye in the hospital is one of the best single issues in history, top ten easy.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

Just finished Cell Block D and welp I'm hooked


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

imho

1 - Frank Miller
2 - Brian Michael Bendis
3 - Ann Nocenti
4 - Ed Brubaker
5 - David Mack/Dennis O'Neil



> Just finished Cell Block D and welp I'm hooked


Indeed.  tha twas definitely Brubaker's best arc.  his run kinda horseshoed, began really strong, then lagged, then got really strong.  then he left.

I did not like the arc set in europe at all.  the Mr. Fear saga seems to be universally hated online, but I liked it fine.
the arc he did was Rucka was alright, nothing terribly special.
his last 2 arcs were sublime though.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't plan on reading the Bendis one just because


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

your loss then.  definitely his absolute best 616 work, on par with his indy work and definitely delivers the best DD character arc.  Also Maleev's work on that run was incredible.

if not for Born Again and his use of Gladiator, I would seriously put Frank Miller as #2


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

Bendis on DD = Bru on DD/Cap = JMS on Thor = Fraction on IIM = Morrison on NXM.

It's that grand. It's a well of good will that will never run dry and as mind boggling a train wreck as Bendis' career has been afterward I will forgive his every trespass because of DD. Kinda like how I forgive Miller for being such a douchebag/hacksack for penning DD #191 (the hospital issue Kil is talking about)

Plus it ain't like you're paying for it what's up with the Chaos Ghost behavior Mr. Tal?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

we shall see


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

Que in, a few weeks from now



			
				Taleran said:
			
		

> Wow Kilowog and mow you guys were totally right and I'm gonna leave right now to eat a sandwich made out of my words


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

yes you will 



> Kinda like how I forgive Miller for being such a douchebag/hacksack for penning DD #191


you're a big man



> Plus it ain't like you're paying for it what's up with the Chaos Ghost behavior Mr. Tal?


man also ain't reading Secret Six either


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

Now you see my problem is I haven't obtained Bendis comics in a huge bunch before because I don't like his writing too much so I don't know the ramifications of having so much Bendis on my computer at one time

I don't generally like Street Level Comics


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

but that's what DD is.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you're a big man



I actually like All Star Batman & Robin. No let me correct that, I* love* it. It's a book so horrendously bad and impeccably laughable that I cannot formulate any feelings of dislike towards it. Im always too exhausted from laughing my head off to muster the will/energy to facepalm It's like a baby who shits on a couch and his parents just stare and gobble going "awww look wat our wittle baby did!"



Kilowog said:


> man also ain't reading Secret Six either



....

Bro. Dude. Srsly. Wtf?



> Now you see my problem is I haven't obtained Bendis comics in a huge bunch before because I don't like his writing too much so *I don't know the ramifications of having so much Bendis on my computer at one time*



In your defense that's a pretty good argument . Srsly tho, everything you hate about Bendis is absolutely not present in his DD run.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

mow said:


> I actually like All Star Batman & Robin. No let me correct that, I* love* it. It's a book so horrendously bad and impeccably laughable that I cannot formulate any feelings of dislike towards it. Im always too exhausted from laughing my head off to muster the will/energy to facepalm It's like a baby who shits on a couch and his parents just stare and gobble going "awww look wat our wittle baby did!"



Because it's the GODDAMN BATMAN.

That said, DELAYS.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

characters still have the Bendis speech thing going on in his DD run, but it works fairly well. It only really gets annoying for me in his avengers books.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

hehe, that reminds me of the classic Let's Be Friends Again:



will forever make me laugh


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

I love Powers


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

mow said:


> ....
> 
> Bro. Dude. Srsly. Wtf?
> 
> In your defense that's a pretty good argument . Srsly tho, everything you hate about Bendis is absolutely not present in his DD run.




We can't be complete duplicates


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2009)

no quest for dupeness, it's just a really good book that's worth reading. Not reading a book due to cost/time/other books piling up is perfectly reasonable, I just don't get it when people don't read a book just for the sake of not reading the book.[/broken record]


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

I do have alot of reading on my plate and Bendis gets sent to end of the list


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

which is understandable if all you've ever read is his lackluster stuff.  His great stuff isn't really as well known.


also he was refering to Secret Six.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

That might also be because a lot of the DC stuff right now isn't very interesting to me with a few (REBELS, LoSH, B&R) exceptions


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2009)

well SS is the best DC book, and it's by Simone and you've stated you like Simone's WW

also Sims likes it, and it's funny.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Really? That is the best DC book?

I mean, it's the only non green lantern that I'm following, so I guess it's cool.


Really worth looking into by the way. Secret Six is to thunderbolts like Glee is to High School Musical


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2009)

It's pretty good but I'm more excited about Detective Comics and Batman and Robin than I am by Secret Six.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2009)

mow said:


> hehe, that reminds me of the classic Let's Be Friends Again:
> 
> 
> 
> will forever make me laugh



God help them all. . .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

So I finished from Cell Block D to current point of Diggles go

all of it was pretty good with some standout parts I like Ninja clans so I like this direction of the book, going to check Miller's stuff out still unsure about Bendis


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2009)

Just read SW 10.  Man, Assault on New Olympus is going to be so good.  Is it going to intertwine with Siege?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2009)

Besides being Awesome 


Secret Warriors #10 provided an up to date time line of the Marvel Universe up to present

0 Weeks Ago: SW10 (which takes place before SW:List)

5 Weeks Ago: Secret Invasion

7 Months Ago: Nick Fury forms Caterpillars

9 Months Ago: Mighty Avengers recruit Ares (just post Civil War)

1 Year Ago: Disassembled


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Besides being Awesome
> 
> 
> Secret Warriors #10 provided an up to date time line of the Marvel Universe up to present
> ...



That would mean that whats happening in SW is behind most other books then. Captain America is taking place a year after the end of Civil War right now.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 29, 2009)

So far only Parker is using the Marvel sliding time line for recent events. All other books (Spider-Man and Cap come to mind) are using real time. Ie, when Spidey is talking about something that happened three issues ago he says it happened a month ago to him. Cap's books, I think, are literally using the real world anniversary of Steve's death.

I prefer Parker's method, as usual.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So I finished from Cell Block D to current point of Diggles go
> 
> all of it was pretty good with some standout parts I like Ninja clans so I like this direction of the book, going to check Miller's stuff out still unsure about Bendis



if you liked the ninja clan stuff then you'll most likely like Miller's run.  The Hand, and half of marvel's ninja lore (other half being iron fist) was created in that run.

also what did you think of the Mr. Fear arcs?  from what i've seen it's one of the more divisive arcs in recent DD history, I've seen many people just flat out hate the shit out those arcs, which surprises me.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

Personally I though Mr. Fear was one of the best re-inventions of a character in ages. totally underrated arc.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

Just read Daredevil 501 and 502. The dip in quality dialogue is very noticable.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

I made a game with rpgmaker for another forum I frequent, featuring the posters as players. Real hardcore nerd shit, my mang. Try it out.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Why are the ninja turtles dead with Mario comforting Splinter. I don't know if its a joke I don't get or what.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> 0 Weeks Ago: SW10 (which takes place before SW:List)



no it doesn't.


anyways I liked that they finally addressed the whole swordsman Alex from the Ares mini, was always wondering about that.

loved the idea that Ares' blood turned the Kusanagi red.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

Mario killed the Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no it doesn't.
> 
> 
> anyways I liked that they finally addressed the whole swordsman Alex from the Ares mini, was always wondering about that.
> ...



I think it might take place before the List, only way the timeline works honestly. 

I still dont get how Alex went from older to younger, or what.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Mario killed the Ninja Turtles.



OH. man it suddenly seems so obvious


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

they clearly say that The List was "yesterday"


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2009)

took me a second too first I saw it
makes it funnier in the end IMO


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they clearly say that The List was "yesterday"



Then Hickman fucked up the timelines unless list is happening way before Cap Rebirth.

I don't think Disassembled being only a year ago works anyway, should be 2.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait wait....what comic had a SMB reference?  Also, arise God of Fear and Dread!


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2009)

So Im a bit late, but Pun #11 was so.much.fun.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

when they busted out the Kusanagi I was expecting his test to be some sort of big epic thing.  but I guess it makes sense that to be a god you have to act like a god.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> when they busted out the Kusanagi I was expecting his test to be some sort of big epic thing.  but I guess it makes sense that to be a god you have to act like a god.


I really liked that sequence.  However, I never expected a battle.  Phobos isn't a melee type.  Seriously.  Training aside of course.  I like how Phobos is straight up the godly version of snake eyes.  Just look at his outfit, and superimpose GI Joe onto the council/audience.  
Fave panel.
"I am the God of Fear."
"So you are."

Or did SW use caps for each word in the sentence.  I love little details like that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

> Phobos isn't a melee type.


have you read the Ares: God of War mini?

he is so totally a melee guy.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Him and Gorgon are gonna have one killer fight when Grasscutter and Godkiller meet


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

also the fact that either of them look in each other's eyes it's a double KO will be interesting*

*Alex will turn to stone, and Gorgon would kill himself the moment he feels fear.


also I want to see what they mean by the Godkiller being flawed.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> have you read the Ares: God of War mini?
> 
> he is so totally a melee guy.


God.  Of.  Fear.  Fuck the characterization, I'm talking mythos wise.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Then Hickman fucked up the timelines unless list is happening way before Cap Rebirth.
> 
> I don't think Disassembled being only a year ago works anyway, should be 2.



Doesn't matter, no other book will reference it like that


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2009)

Alex is not the mythological god of fear.  that was Phobos, who was killed by Mikaboshi in the Ares mini

true story.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2009)

The Ares mini also had Ares hurt by bullets


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah because he was out of the game for hundreds of years

and he got right back up


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Alex is not the mythological god of fear.  that was Phobos, who was killed by Mikaboshi in the Ares mini
> 
> true story.



..........................*goes to read Ares mini*


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ..........................*goes to read Ares mini*



'Bout time. That first Ares mini was magnificent. I kinda liked construction worker Ares. Its too bad we didn't get more of him like that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

basically with the Greek God of Fear, you break it you buy it.


which makes sense since greek mythology is filled with similar stuff.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wel; just read Thor 1-12 v3 and it was excellent. I feel like a douche for never even thinking about reading Thor before


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 2, 2009)

A pity JMS is no longer doing Thor.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2009)

I was too, but seeing how the new writer absolutely nailed DOOM and showcased him in all his glory, I'm less saddened and quite hopeful.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A pity JMS is no longer doing Thor.





mow said:


> I was too, but seeing how the new writer absolutely nailed DOOM and showcased him in all his glory, I'm less saddened and quite hopeful.



While it looks like the book won't be any less awesome, I'm saddened because I was getting the vibe that JMS was leading up to Bill God of Asgard, through a ressurection or something. And now we probably won't ever see Bill again...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)

holy shit Gillen's first Thor

MAN CAN YOU DO ANY WRONG AT MARVEL


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> While it looks like the book won't be any less awesome, I'm saddened because I was getting the vibe that JMS was leading up to Bill God of Asgard, through a ressurection or something. And now we probably won't ever see Bill again...


art is a huge step down though


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

start of Gillen's run was a pitch perfect continuation of JMS.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2009)

^fortunate that the end of JMS's run happened to be killing off most of the supporting cast
kinda hard not to nail that

but I too am optimistic


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone read Fraction's IM Requiem one-shot?  Fraction's excuse to reprint his original origin story was that Tony become so mentally deficient he honestly can't remember if it took place in Afghanistan or Vietnam 

but Tony actually forgetting what he was saying at the end made me 







*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #21_


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _S.W.O.R.D. #2 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone didn't read the DA anual. Also, how came Noh-Varr dosen't white out anymore?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

_*obviously*_ before the Annual


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

The anual dosen't really allow much time for that to happen.


Okay, I re-read it, it allows some time, if you force yourself to see it


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2009)

This is just Strange


*Spoiler*: _Nemesis_ 







> Superstar writer Mark Millar is no stranger to big events, and for two of his biggest projects, fan favorite Canadian artist Steve McNiven has been riding shotgun with the Scottish scribe.
> 
> After collaborating on Marvel Comics' best-selling "Civil War" in 2006 and 2007, Millar and McNiven teamed up once more for the post-apocalyptic "Wolverine" serial "Old Man Logan" in 2008 and 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2009)

^ awesome
every comic universe needs a joker and a dr. doom


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> ^ awesome
> every comic universe needs a joker and a dr. doom



its not technically 616 though just so you know


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought that was an Image project.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2009)

Before Brand New Day, joker was the green goblin. Half Joker Half luthor, but not as good as either.

Now that he's gone all luthory, something's bound to give in


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2009)

Is that...Death's Head, but it can't be, he's too big...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

yes it's Death's Head, which makes it hilarious


----------



## shit (Dec 5, 2009)

Taleran said:


> its not technically 616 though just so you know



disappointment


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes it's Death's Head, which makes it hilarious



no it isn't


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2009)

not death's head or not hilarious?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone reading "Strange"?

I'm hooked, so far.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraction talks Iron Man


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 8, 2009)

Why do you keep linking me these awesome articles with Matt Fraction? Are you trying to get me to jizz my pants?

That shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

you never post here anymore, and now you do

the pants thing is just a happy byproduct


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2009)

> IGN Comics: Towards the beginning of your run, we got to see Tony interact with Thor a little bit, and it was made pretty clear that Thor isn't happy with how Tony has been doing business lately. How would you compare Thor's viewpoint to Dr. Donald Blake's? Is he a little more sympathetic to Tony's plight?
> 
> Matt Fraction: Yeah, Dr. Blake has taken the Hippocratic Oath, and he sees Tony as a patient, a man in need of help. And I think a lot has changed form when Thor and Iron Man last spoke. Tony has really gone out and walked it like he talked it. What Tony went through in "World's Most Wanted" – Thor might not be happy with Iron Man, but he can't deny that he made a warrior's run of it.



I love this man


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

> IGN Comics: Tony's dream sequences were certainly interesting. How would you describe his mental state at the moment? Is it a good sign at least that there's something going on in there?
> 
> Fraction: Have you ever erased an analog tape and still been able to hear very faintly, very softly what used to be there? Or have you ever erased a cassette tape and been able to hear what's going on on the other side, but played in reverse? What we're experiencing is the last little bit of water in the bathtub that is Tony's consciousness as it goes swirling down the drain. It is an irrational, illogical, deeply psychological, deeply symbolic place, and these are the last little bits of who he is we're seeing. These are the very last bits of data that are left on the hard drive – the metaphorical hard drive.



this is an awesome and fascinating idea


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

well, acording to freud, to loose teeth in a drem it's a castrating symbol for the punishent deserved by masturbation


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

Woah, apparently i need to go read IGN's interview with fraction. Good god that man is awesome.

I need to reread most wanted, im sure i missed an issue or two.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2009)

If Invincible Iron keeps consistency, OMNIBUS PLEASE!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

one is already solicited, will include first 19 issues.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> one is already solicited, will include first 19 issues.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 9, 2009)

New Iron Man was amazing as usual. Epicness


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2009)

Noir was awesome 

I can see it as the best Spider-Man story currently. I love Sandman's introduction

_Sweet dreams_


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2009)

Lady Gaga



> "We're very excited about where we're going to take the Marvel Universe in our Heroic Age; we want to go into more of what we're calling the Heroic Age after Siege. We're trying to get a little bit more into the families of publishing, not as line-wide, to provide people with very digestible beginning, middle and end content with top characters and top creators in conjunction with the Marvel Universe."




interesting


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

Bets on how many times they are going to be using the phrase "Heroic Age"?  in solicits and previews for 2010?  I'm saying 200 atleast.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 10, 2009)

Just as long as they don't put 'heroic age' in the banner of every cover.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 10, 2009)

You know they will


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2009)

No, No we really don't


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2009)

Punisher: Max continues to impress. I like how they handle the whole Kingpin situation.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

Marvel announces their FCBD 2010 book



> IRON MAN/THOR FCBD 2010 EDITION
> 
> Two of Marvel’s heaviest hitters like you’ve never seen them before!  A major new direction for the Marvel Universe kicks off HERE – on Free Comic Book Day!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

isn't that in like may?  Why the hell do I care about this in december?  that kind of marketing is a turn off.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

it's not meant for us, it's for retailers, but they end up posting it online


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

Hn, the good with the bad of the net.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2009)

So, did it occur to anyone else that if Iron man backed up his brain during extremis, and that will be what brings him back... he might not remember Civil War or anything that happened afterwards.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2009)

^Well... that would be unnecessarily complicated. Another BND cept without the devil.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

Not impossible, I mean Fraction's favorite writer is Grant Morrison


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #503 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2009)

> readers have voted, year in and year out, to uphold the publisher's mega-event precedent with many of their dollars.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY_amJ0YZrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Daredevil #503 preview_


Killthem killthemkillthem killthemkillthem killthemkillthemALL!  *breathes*  I know I know he has to get info, ugh.  I am so wanting that issue


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2009)

Incredible Hulk
Heaven's On Fire
PunisherMAX
Invincible Iron Man

twas a good week


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2009)

hulk is a good thing now?


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2009)

Fall of the Hulks Alpha was top notch story-telling by Parker
it's making me interested in Hulk books again


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hulk is a good thing now?



no

Incredible Hulk is, Banner and Son team up to have hilarious and sometimes sad adventures


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm  So founding avengers books are the cool new thing now, with the trinity being the gold.

Cool


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a random thing to say, we won't see them meet up again till siege. 

Incredible Hulk is ok, writing is decent to good but the art basically sucks. So, it's the opposite of Hulk.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you talking about? The art is awesome


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2009)

His backgrounds suck balls though.

But that's a complaint so minor it doesn't take away from my enjoyment.  Also most of his stories seem to conviniently take place in deserts and wastelands.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> What are you talking about? The art is awesome



backgrounds suck, his character work occasionally sucks, but mostly I don't like the style, at least for hulk, and so far he's only been able to draw a single issue without fill in artists.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2009)

What issue should I start reading incredible hulk? Or should I finish planet hulk (lost interest a long time ago) before reading the current stuff with Skarr?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2009)

Pak comes back in 601


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2009)

Pak has really improved his writing style, before he was just repeating the same words over and over and over and over and over

Now he's a bit more creative with his words. I'm not a fan of Banner being the Marvel McGuyver


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2009)

you're not a fan of anything without big tits blood and jet packs


----------



## Amuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Just read the latest iron man (which was awesome as usual) and it got me wondering when exactly does it take place? 

Ghost seems like a pretty cool villain havent really read anything with him before.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2009)

tricky question. Just assume "now" and adjust for before or after whatever makes it possible


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2009)

Thor vs. World War Hulk sucked. FUCKING SUCKED.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Thor vs. World War Hulk sucked. FUCKING SUCKED.



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS.

The first story was better

Also, I have an epic man-crush on Max Wilson Fisk


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

I liked it.......

Or maybe my expectations for 'What Ifs' are so low that anything that is more than shite-incarnated I can read

Or maybe seeing Del Otto's art again did it for me


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

Just read SWORD. So, besides Chase surviving, either Klara got really tall, or Gert lives, and Klara dosen't.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

I am stunned at the casualty they treat the fact SHIELD has long invented Sixth Day imortality on War Machine


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

So I watched that new hulk movie and suddenly I got this feeling the red hulk is that Glenn Talbot guy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So I watched that new hulk movie and suddenly I got this feeling the red hulk is that Glenn Talbot guy.


Who dat?
Also, until I get some dead Chase Runaways can burn in hell


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

unless SWORD is before the last arc, Chase, who is awesome, is still arond and kicking


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> unless SWORD is before the last arc, Chase, who is awesome, is still arond and kicking



Chase is a useless cuntrag.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

Chase is a struggling, grief ridden young boy who loves and tries to look out for his family, as much as his relatively simple mind can, that despite his lingering darkness will always make the morally right choice and is bound to be surrounded by a world he does not understand, with a legacy he does not measure up to.
In thirty years, that boy could be capitan america.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Chase is a whiny useless attention grabbing overrated brain dead man-child piece of stool who has successfully managed not to be a douchfag a grand total of zero times since his creation, and is only good using his dinosaur(which is dead) and his faggy little gauntlets(which are lame)
> In thirty years, that boy could be Snapper Carr.



You said it perfectly


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

You're not just wrong, you're being rude, for no reason.

Jet powered Volkswagen bus and fistigons> your opinion


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

Wait.....when does Invincible Iron-Man take place?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

sometime between SI and siege.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

Answer my question properly poozer


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Answer my question properly poozer


The first arc(Five Nightmares) took place just before Secret Invasion, iirc.
The second arc(World's Most Wanted) started at the beginning of Dark Reign, and has been running along the entire DR period. (I guess. I thought it occured all within a few weeks until I read the newest issue.)
The current and third arc(Stark Disassembled) is taking place just before The Siege.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

So why is Rhodey perfectly normal again? 

And Thor?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So why is Rhodey perfectly normal again?
> 
> And Thor?



I stopped reading War Machine after issue 3 or 4, so I don't know the specifics, but apparently Osborn put Rhodey in a clone body or something as punishment.

Thor's timeline is fuzzy since its been in its own world. But basically Donald Blake picked up the hammer right before Civil War. The series itself starts right after Civil War, since issue 3 has Iron Man dicking around. Then it just runs along Civil War/World War Hulk/Secret Invasion/Dark Reign without really interacting with the situations. Naturally, the current Thor arc is right before The Siege.


----------



## shit (Dec 14, 2009)

Thor was busy collecting the asgardians from right after Civil War til mid-SI iirc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

And it gets even more confusing with Steve there


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Thor was busy collecting the asgardians from right after Civil War til mid-SI iirc.


...

Now my memories of the Thor series have turned  into "Asgardians! Gotta Catch Them All!" with Donald Blake as Ash, Thor as Pikachu, complete with Norse beings residing in pokeballs that all look like Odin's missing eye.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So why is Rhodey perfectly normal again?
> 
> And Thor?



Rodhney got his body restored in the last War Machine issue, where Ares tries to rescue his champion and everything but he gets blown the fuck up. But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



as it turns out SHIELD cloned him and downloaded his brain into that body. They even have a term for it, TRANSBOD. That's right, shield can and has SIXTH DAY'D immortalized your ass, and no one seems to realize the implications of this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Says some stuff that implies that he reads Iron Man and not War Machine



Sir, expect a neg from me in the very near future


----------



## Shadow (Dec 14, 2009)

If I was to read an Ironman book which should I pick up that is related to Siege.  I'm only mainly interested about the Thor, Cap and Stark being revived.  I was intrigued with the whole Thor Captain America stark cover this past week's 0 Day.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I stopped reading War Machine after issue 3 or 4, so I don't know the specifics, but apparently Osborn put Rhodey in a clone body or something as punishment.
> 
> Thor's timeline is fuzzy since its been in its own world. But basically Donald Blake picked up the hammer right before Civil War. The series itself starts right after Civil War, since issue 3 has Iron Man dicking around. Then it just runs along Civil War/World War Hulk/Secret Invasion/Dark Reign without really interacting with the situations. Naturally, the current Thor arc is right before The Siege.



I'd stick Thor directly after WWH

because if Blake had the hammer during that he'd have been there


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'd stick Thor directly after WWH
> 
> because if Blake had the hammer during that he'd have been there



Well if that What If mini is to be believed apparently he was away from civilization and didnt know what was going on


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

Donald got the stick before Civil War started.  No real explanation was ever given as to what he was doing during CW and WWH.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Rodhney got his body restored in the last War Machine issue, where Ares tries to rescue his champion and everything but he gets blown the fuck up. But
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, thank goodness I dropped War Machine


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

rage


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sir, expect a neg from me in the very near future



I don't like what I don't like.  Rhodey being Ares' champion was the only interesting aspect. The story just felt too...random (in those first few issues, at least).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

What was bad about Rhodey becoming half tank?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

Fraction and JRJR confrimed for Thor


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

you beat me this time canuck 

but yeah


----------



## Taleran (Dec 14, 2009)

> GB: Tell me a bit about Thor and how you viewed him as a fan - was he a key character for you growing up?
> 
> MF: There was one run-- Walt Simonson's-- that I thought hung the moon but, weirdly enough, the character wasn't a favorite particularly beyond what Walt did. And then, as an adult, a few years ago, I was at a friend's house and saw a Kirby/Giacoia original Thor page on his wall and... and it was like an array of lock tumblers just clicked into place in my head. Like -- the art, the character, the myth, the potential -- the whole thing came to me in a weird revelation. I got obsessed with the character because for the first time I felt like I figured out, I sort of innately understood, just what you could do with Thor.  How big it was, what the potential was, what the book was really, or could really, be about.  For the first time I knew what Thor meant. Believe it or not, this is just one of several completely insane-sounding stories that have happened to me regarding Thor since I fell into the big guy's orbit. I've reconciled myself with just buying the ticket, taking the ride, and sounding like a mental patient until I'm done.
> 
> ...



This is going to be THE BEST


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> What was bad about Rhodey becoming half tank?



I forgot about that. I'll admit, that was pretty awesome. Like I said before, the book felt random to me. It had some great moments, but it just didn't click for me. That said, I can't really comment on how the book really was since I gave up at the beginning.



Taleran said:


> Fraction and JRJR confrimed for Thor



I'm always iffy on JRJR's art, but that sounds like its going to be hella fun. Lots of mythological adventures = my favourite type of story.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2009)

urgh. fuck JRJR. I dont want him on thor. nice to see fraction is taking over from gillen though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

JRJR is good with action and violence


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

i think we've been over this enough by now. and there are other artists pull off action well while still being able to draw faces.

I don't even need much action in my Thor. I like the idea of Fraction visiting the various norse worlds, but that is exacly why I don't want JRJR. he's not going to have any level of detail to bring another world to life.


----------



## Amuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonder who will get IM after Fraction, oh well good news for Thor.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> i think we've been over this enough by now. and there are other artists pull off action well while still being able to draw faces.
> 
> I don't even need much action in my Thor. I like the idea of Fraction visiting the various norse worlds, but that is exacly why I don't want JRJR. he's not going to have any level of detail to bring another world to life.



Read Thor Vol 2 

NOW




> Wonder who will get IM after Fraction, oh well good news for Thor.



who says hes leaving any time soon?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh yeah guys! I forgot to mention that I finally got the chance to finish Ares' original mini. Shit was as epic as I expected.


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> who says hes leaving any time soon?



I hope he does not, i never enjoyed Stark this much anytime before.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Read Thor Vol 2
> 
> NOW



Was thinking about it, just didn't know if it was any good.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

Thor has never had a not good run of his comics they've been okay or they have been AMAZING


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

oh yeah I completely forgot this wouldn't be the first time JRJR was on Thor.  that run was fun


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

That's encouraging. How many issues is vol 2?

nvm googled it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2009)

Man, I gotta get caught up with Thor


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

don't worry, hilarious delays make catching up easy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

The Norse Gods heard Fraction is writing Thor.  They are pleased.


*
This is a real picture of the Norwegian skies*


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2009)

They actually delayed the end of JMS's run so they could find a team to take over for him, from what I understand. The issues were done a while ago.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

still makes it easy to catch up


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool pic.  Is that Thanos?  It's been a while since I read that run.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2009)

well its kinda Thanos


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2009)

It was another Thanos Clone


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

DD was great    .


also




*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #574 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

In one panel, Franklin Richards looks like a retarded p*d*p****. Which shouldn't even be, given that he's a kid.


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

It kind of looks like he has a mustache on the first page.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2009)

it might have been jony. It's so hard to tell those blondes apart


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

I do miss the Power Pack though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow a lot of new artists try so hard to imitate existing established ones.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Read the conclusion of Nomad, very likeable character. I'm looking forward to read more of her.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #24
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & 50/50 Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> 50/50 Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER*
> ...


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2009)

that's an awesome neckbeard Tony's rocking


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow I am looking forward to this





> THE MYSTIC HANDS OF DR. STRANGE
> Written by KIERON GILLEN, PETER MILLIGAN, TED MCKEEVER & MIKE CAREY
> Penciled by FRAZIER IRVING, FRANK BRUNNER, TED MCKEEVER & more!
> Cover by LUCIO PARRILLO
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2009)

Milligen is writing some of it

I'm sold


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

also





> PUNISHER #15
> Written by RICK REMENDER
> Penciled by TONY MOORE
> Cover by MIKE McKONE
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2009)

Frankenstein Punisher vs army of zombie nazis

I'm sold again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm still agonized over the character direction.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Why

read it it will change your mind


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2009)

Reading X Factor 200

I really hope Valeria dies sometime in the near future. What a little pile of cunt hairs she is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Reading X Factor 200
> 
> I really hope Valeria dies sometime in the near future. What a little pile of cunt hairs she is.


I read the preview from issue 50 and got the Layla Miller vibe from her. Vowed never to read X-Factor again... Unless it crosses over into X-Force or Cable.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Reading X Factor 200
> 
> I really hope Valeria dies sometime in the near future. What a little pile of cunt hairs she is.



Don't be hating on Val


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read the preview from issue 50 and got the Layla Miller vibe from her. Vowed never to read X-Factor again... Unless it crosses over into X-Force or Cable.


Layla made me lol, Val makes me wanna toss her into a wood chipper.


Kilowog said:


> Don't be hating on Val



Hatin already in progress


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tossing both, Val and Layla, into a woood chipper would make me lol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Why
> 
> read it it will change your mind



I'm still reading it, because it's Frank Castle.

But fuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

the continuity on Mighty Avengers is still retarded.


But they're still the only real Avengers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the continuity on Mighty Avengers is still retarded.
> 
> 
> But they're still the only real Avengers.



Young Avengers disagree


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

Dark Reign Young Avengers made me not want anything with the franchise anymore. At a point Hulkling Patriot and Wiccan were my favorite non Runaways marvel character.
Now only wiccan dosen't score beneath Layla Miller.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8VMoiP5-4&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]



Most Epic New Years Resolution EVER


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

So a certain character in the Marvel U is really getting his powers back


*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four current issue_ 




The book ends in Franklin creating a baby universe under his bedsheets


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2009)

^ I should not have clicked that


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Man I love Romita Jr.'s art.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So a certain character in the Marvel U is really getting his powers back
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four current issue_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember when he shot osborn with a toy gun?





I hate it when someone changes my mind about something. I mean, trully changes it. Me having a confortable certainty of a fact, a solid  opinion about someone, and then slowly but truly it changes. Hank Pym might be on his way to that. He just need to keep on getting trolled.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So a certain character in the Marvel U is really getting his powers back
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four current issue_
> ...



The spoiler reads soooooo dirty.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2009)

"All hope lies in Doom" 

also "A loser's guide to picking up women"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Just read FF. Felt like such a perv reading the last page.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone know when the last and next issue of Kick Ass Comes out?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2009)

All hope *ALWAYS* lies in Doom. Pathetic mortals.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish that Marvel was able to publish the rest of the Kabuki volumes.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2009)

All hope lies t those who look up to Doom. All other's will find only doom in doom. Doom. DOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

While Reed brings the apocalypse.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2009)

Art in the last issue of FF was god fucking awful. Valeria looked like a midget Hilary Clinton half the time..

And on that thought, Valeria is, what, 3 three years old?


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

Its a shame that there is practically no time passing by in comics. I would love to see Franklin and Valeria and their powers / intelligence when they are older.

_Without_ alternate universe / timetravel / retcon shit.

But having grown up kids might age the FF too much (lol Quesada) so it will not happen :/


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

Hot Damn Punisher 12

Fuck YEAR


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Man the only Marvel I've been reading is Deadpool and some Spiderman.......looks like I'm missing out on some shit


----------



## mow (Dec 31, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Hot Damn Punisher 12
> 
> Fuck YEAR



The art. The dialogue. The plot. THE MONSTERS.

Dammit this is how comics should always be like.


----------



## EscapePod (Dec 31, 2009)

Just started to read ultimate spider man. It's so adorable.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

So I just read FF 570-574 and wow.  happy birthday retard indeed.

Also I just wikipedia Franklin and Val.  I can't seem to get definitive info on Val as her wikipedia is disorganized and shit.

Franklin on the other hand is more detailed and organized.

Can somebody give me her info? Other than she is Franklin's lil sister like a bio


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

She is smarter than her Dad


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes we all know that from 573.  But her wikipedia says that she is doom and sue's kid then the rest are blargh blargh blargh.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

There are more than 1 Valerie Richards

the one you are talking about is this one




Here


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

edit: nevermind re-read it and it's fine now.  Although how did she regress back to a fetus?


----------



## shit (Dec 31, 2009)

You guys talking about Val makes me remember why I never read F4


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

Because you don't like good comics?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 31, 2009)

Because only half of the characters are remotely awesome/interesting, which is really not nearly enough to justify wasting time on it?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2009)

It's actually interesting that they are really trying to build up Val in the FF4 story even though she is only 3.  Yet the one that they make it seem like a baby is Franklin with the whole teddy bear bit.  However, from what I read on wiki the kid is a supreme omega level mutant.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

That doesn't mean hes still not a kid


----------



## mootz (Dec 31, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> You guys talking about Val makes me remember why I never read F4



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadow said:


> It's actually interesting that they are really trying to build up Val in the FF4 story even though she is only 3.  Yet the one that they make it seem like a baby is Franklin with the whole teddy bear bit.  However, from what I read on wiki the kid is a supreme omega level mutant.



He is, with his powers he's a reality warper and able to create alternate realities. Sadly Franklin no longer has his powers anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> You guys talking about Val makes me remember why I never read F4





mootz said:


> I thought I was the only one.



My new best friends!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> He is, with his powers he's a reality warper and able to create alternate realities. Sadly Franklin no longer has his powers anymore.



did you read the last chapter?
Or Dark Reign: FF?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 1, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> My new best friends!



This Ghost, Mo, Mootz, Juggalo alliance has potential


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2010)

i love cock


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

So do the french

They call it soup. Or stew


----------



## Shadow (Jan 1, 2010)

The last issue owned! You should totally read it


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> did you read the last chapter?
> Or Dark Reign: FF?



haven't gotten to those yet, it depends on what my bookstore has in at that time. 

Im taking that as Franklin's got his powers back now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> haven't gotten to those yet, it depends on what my bookstore has in at that time.
> 
> Im taking that as Franklin's got his powers back now?



Franklin shoots norman osborn. With a toygun. No one seems to care.
Last issue.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Big bang under his bedsheets.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 1, 2010)

I wonder if he built that toygun himself.....


----------



## Gooba (Jan 1, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Big bang under his bedsheets.


If I had a nickle for every time I did that...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Exploitable


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 1, 2010)

Fraction's Invincible Iron Man Omnibus can't come soon enough for me.

That said, any predictions for Marvel Omnibuses?

-Annihilation
-Pak's Hulk
-JMS' Thor
-Runaways
-Young Avengers

are my eventual guesses. Maybe Nova and Guardians of the Galaxy too.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

> -Young Avengers


came out forever ago.  I bought it.  had 1-12 plus the special


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> came out forever ago.  I bought it.  had *1-12 plus the special*



That was the oversized hardcover, though. Like Runaways Vol. 1 HC, which collected all the issues of the 1st run.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

what else would a HC collect but the defining run?  do you honestly want them to put the CW and SI tie-ins in the same volume as the Heinberg/Cheung stuff?  and if so what kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## Slice (Jan 2, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> -Fraction's Iron Man
> -Annihilation
> -Pak's Hulk
> -Runaways



These, i would buy.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd buy 3

-Secret Warriors
-Guardians of the Galaxy
-Aaron Ghost Rider

and maybe IIM


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what else would a HC collect but the defining run?  do you honestly want them to put the CW and SI tie-ins in the same volume as the Heinberg/Cheung stuff?  and if so what kind of drugs are you on?



Ideally, it would include the original run and the next Heinberg/Cheung run.

Of course, the latter will have to happen first. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what else would a HC collect but the defining run?  do you honestly want them to put the CW and SI tie-ins in the same volume as the Heinberg/Cheung stuff?  and if so what kind of drugs are you on?



CW tie in was raw

SI...........


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2010)

I made myself read the first two FrankenCastle issues.

What i liked so far: The art

What i disliked: The rest


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

^

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Slice again.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Galactus is dead?


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it just me, or is Hickman building up for a proper "earth 616" galactus arc? becuase I want that. I want that so so bad. And I'll even want it more if it was a spin on the excellent origin of Celestials and Galactus in Earth X (despite that never happening in 616)

amazing spread is amazing.

EDOT: nah, def an alt-earth galactus


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmmm a F4 Hovercraft above it also makes it more intriguing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

It's galactus from the future


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Reeds did it. Mystery solved.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if 616 Galactus was dead for that long nobody would give a shit about Seige, the War of Kings, or anything besides the universe getting raped by Abraxas.  Plus he is currently fucking around with the Son of Hulk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Who is this, "Abraxas", you speak of?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

this giant major badass destroyer of everything that shows up the moment Galactus is taken out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just googled him. He doesn't look very awesome threatening.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

So strong he scoffs at your sense of fashion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

So strong that he has a clock for nipples


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2010)

Abraxas killed a lot of Galacti.

Though, not all Galacti are the same. . . thing. As Gah-Lak-Tus indicates.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

By the way, what is that thing on his head suposed to be? Giant spiderwebs? Did Spiderman try to chew off a piece of Galactus or something?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So strong he scoffs at your sense of fashion.



So strong that it requires the multiverse to be reset just to put him back away.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just googled him. He doesn't look very awesome threatening.



I've seen that tatoo on many homosexuals 



Edit: Two is many right?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

Is Ultimate Spiderman any good?  I've only read upto to the clone saga.  I think the TPB stopped after that for some reason


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Is Ultimate Spiderman any good?  I've only read upto to the clone saga.  I think the TPB stopped after that for some reason


Wait, you've re3ad up to the Clone Saga and still don't know if it's "any good"? You best be trolling.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

If Marvel stamps "The Heroic Age" across the top of EVERY TITLE, like such...

​
... it will kinda defeat the idea of, the heroic age being a hiatus for big events. Instead it'll make one think that the Heroic Age is a loosely linked event within itself ala Dark Reign.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

makes me think of incredible hercules


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

You know I was on the Marvel site and it says that 2010 is Spidey's Year with a nice puzzle with MJ in a wedding gown and Spidey reachign out.

Also LIlM0 I was only asking if anything after Ultimate Spiderman Clone Saga was good considering it's been a while since I saw a TPB on Barnes and Noble for it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, ok. To answer your question: (in my opinion) there has never been a "not good" moment in Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You know I was on the Marvel site and it says that 2010 is Spidey's Year with a nice puzzle with MJ in a wedding gown and Spidey reachign out.
> 
> Also LIlM0 I was only asking if anything after Ultimate Spiderman Clone Saga was good considering it's been a while since I saw a TPB on Barnes and Noble for it.





Eunectes said:


> Despite the pic i don,t think Mj and Pete wil come back together this year.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope she gets eaten by Doc Connors.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope your face gets faced by doctor faces.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I hope your face gets faced by doctor faces.



*sounds dangerously close to something I would say*


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I've seen that tatoo on many homosexuals
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Two is many right?



Spider wants to tell you something:


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

> DC Comics Makes Legal Move Over Mark Millar’s Nemesis
> 
> So why was there no cover image in Marvel’s March solicitations for Nemesis, the new creator-owned series by Mark Millar and Steve McNiven? Especially when this one had been promoted previously?
> 
> ...



HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

damn I love Eaglesham


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my, that is anihilus


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah apparently DnA aren't going to use him right now so Hickman can do whatever.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 5, 2010)

I still don't like the way eaglesham draws any of the characters, but he's definitely good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

So I read the new FF. Had a quick Avatar: The Last Airbender reference in there, and the rest of the book was pretty good No. Fairly decent. No. It didn't suck like I expected it too. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey LILM0 why is there a year gap for the Ultimae Spiderman TPB and are the Ultimate Series done for?  I haven't seen a TPB for UAvengers or UX-Men forever.  It seemed as if they all stopped at Vol. 20  and UAvengers with Vol. 2/3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

How would I know?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

You're the one saying its the best.  I would assume you would know if it either gets cancelled or stop production for the comics.  So all the Ultimate Series is still ongoing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh. Ultimate X-Men, Ultimate Spidey and Ultimates ended with Ultimatum. Ultimatum was a terrible comic book event that had no plot, which killed off Wolverine and more importantly Ultimate Nightcrawler.

Ultimate Spidey got re launched with Ultimate Comics Spider-Man. The art takes a bit to get used to but the story is still great.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

when did USpidey get relaunched?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

6 Months ago


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2010)

wow I just wikipedia the event and damn they killed everybody........I mean EVERYBODY.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2010)

Trust me (and everyone else) Shadow; you're a better human being for not reading it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> HA HA HA HA HA






Honestly, if Johnston ever said they wouldn't bring Gwen Stacy back, Marvel would do it just to spite him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

mow said:


> Trust me (and everyone else) Shadow; you're a better human being for not reading it.


Definitely agree.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Told ya "dead Galactus" was the Reeds' doing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2010)

It's about time that the Infinity Gems are addressed. Those things had so much potential. I also hope it doesn't mean G will be punked again

I miss the Illuminati


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

Well then that certainly loooks interesting


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope the Illuminati are somehow together again. Silver skull looks awesome, although some are saying it's Lady Death's skull.

I loled @ this comment "the only thing more deadly than the regular Galactus would be his 8-limbed doppelganger, Octolactus. "


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 8, 2010)

Iron Man's new armor has been revealed: 



I don't like the color scheme, but the structure of the armor looks pretty pimptastic.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I don't like the color scheme.



Whoa.  Me either.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it will look better in proper lighting

but other than that it achieves what they are going for


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2010)

Not a fan.  I really like the current one, possible more than any ever.  Altho it might just be because of Adi Granov being amazing.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

It just seems like there's too much red, which sounds stupid because his costumes have never exactly been light on red, but I don't know.  It just looks off to me.  I'm sure I'll get used to it though.  It's not like it bothers me enough that it horrifies me.  But I can't say I'm fond of it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 8, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Not a fan.  I really like the current one, possible more than any ever.  Altho it might just be because of Adi Granov being amazing.


Adi Granov is probably the sole reason I love the Extremis armor. I think Adi Granov and Oliver Coipel are the only artists that have really depicted the armor without messing up various parts of it.


To be honest, I'm just happy the armor looks like armor instead of metallic muscle.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2010)

Armour is terrible, doesn't even look like armour. Just looks like a human body that simply is drawn with red and yellow parts on it

Agreeing with Gooba that his previous/Iron Patriot one is way better. Except when drawn by Deodota who draws the armour with a 6-pack for some reason


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love to see part of the issue about him in a workshop building it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 8, 2010)

Its Iron Santa!


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

I prefer the Extremis design but lets wait how it will work on panel


----------



## Galt (Jan 8, 2010)

The "vague underlit brown setting" that is used for so many covers lately really doesn't do the armor's coloration justice.  The only costume that really works under that lighting is War Machine's, I think.  But as for the structural design, I dunno.  The sleeker look is one thing, but it'll have to go with kind of an image shift on the part of Iron Man.  The slimmer thing, with the less pronounced shoulders, is very Spider-Man, and as far as comics are concerned it works because Spider-Man's a relative lightweight.  It's a tougher sell for Iron Man to do the sleek and slim because his major attributes aren't agility and speed and such.  That said, I think it's a very cool costume concept _in general_, just a little odd as an Iron Man look.


edit: _ooh 666th post_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bendis Daredevil is quite good.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2010)

makes Tony look like a skinny wimp to be able to fit in that thing


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2010)

[sp=WWBCD][/sp]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

He'd kick some serious zombie ass, that's what he'd do.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Bendis Daredevil is quite good.



you should listen to me and moe more often


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Its Iron Santa!



[YOUTUBE]phNSBlFq_JA[/YOUTUBE]
Make Her Say

(If you don't get this, you're too young or I'm too old)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Gooba said:


> [sp=WWBCD][/sp]



Make you all hail to the king, baby.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

you guys should have expected a new armor by now, Tony _*always*_ changes it every few years and what with the new direction Fraction is taking it and all, plus the Extremis suit has been around for quite a bit already.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> you should listen to me and moe more often


I haven't read everything. I just picked a random story arc "Trial of the Century". I really enjoyed it. I'll save the rest for a later date


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

the ending to that made me very sad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gooba said:


> [sp=WWBCD][/sp]



I dunno, but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't jizz on his flashlight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> the ending to that made me very sad



I wasn't sad. There was just mad dust in my eyes. I got pollen allergies and shit.

















Suicide by cop.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

What has been seen... 

Thats no flashlight MO, he is standing on a firetruck and that is the hose


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

just a small fyi but Bendis' very first arc (16-19) takes place concurrently with the Mack/Quesada arc and focuses on Ben Urich and a little boy he's interviewing.  so if that's not your thing I'd skip to 26 which is the proper start of the Bendis/Maleev run.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> What has been seen...
> 
> Thats no flashlight MO, he is standing on a firetruck and that is the hose


Oh... it wasn't? lololol



Kilowog said:


> just a small fyi but Bendis' very first arc (16-19) takes place concurrently with the Mack/Quesada arc and focuses on Ben Urich and a little boy he's interviewing.  so if that's not your thing I'd skip to 26 which is the proper start of the Bendis/Maleev run.


Sounds interesting. I'll give it a read later.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

more fyi

the mack/quesada arc is a standard kingpin story and introduces Echo.  in Bendis' arc, JJJ keeps yelling at Ben to stop wasting his time with the kid and go cover the Kingpin trials, also the events of the arc are frequently mentioned on TV, but the Wake Up arc is strictly just ben Urich


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Iron Man's new armor has been revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the color scheme, but the structure of the armor looks pretty pimptastic.



hate it. the current suit was perfect. This is too sleek, making it look more like a costume and less like armor. Which is exactly when Iron Man looked his very lamest.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

No his lamest was when he was much much much too armor


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a close call between the original golden robot look and the later red with yellow underwear look. 

Regardless, I don't think any design tops extremis.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2010)

So Strange isn't Sorcerer Supreme anymore but can he still use magic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, Don't expect to have him summon eternity or something.

You reading Strange? By the end of issue two is so infuriated he had to eat a slice of humble pie when he used to could have snuffed him out a demon with a wink of his hand


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Strange is a good comic, and Brudda Voodoo got canceled.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

The Design of the new Iron Man suit lines up with the gloves in the box Steve was holding in that Siege Teaser


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Design of the new Iron Man suit lines up with *the gloves in the box *Steve was holding in that Siege Teaser



The what now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, ok. Hey, it''s that fail ass artist that made me not like Astonishing X-Men anymore.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder if 399377 has any signifigance


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just googled and came up with nothin. I'm pretty sure Bendis has a thousand word balloons to describe it though. :


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2010)

high school level art with reasonabe potential


----------



## Okkervil River (Jan 8, 2010)

The facial expression is the worst bit.  I'm not even sure what his reaction is supposed to be.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if 399377 has any signifigance



The question popped into my mind to when I saw that pic.

I don't like that art.  I remember seeing a pic of Wolverine vs Sabertooth by that artist and thought he looked like an Ewok from Star Wars.  Yep Yep Bub.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe the 399377 has to be split up? Like 39-937-7 or something.



EvilMoogle said:


> [YOUTUBE]phNSBlFq_JA[/YOUTUBE]
> joke about the Queen
> 
> (If you don't get this, you're too young or I'm too old)



They bastardized Black Sabbath. Why would you do that?  

And now I'm missing high school band and my sax.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 9, 2010)

Brother Voodoo got canceled?!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2010)

that was incredibly quick and sad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to like more Bendis Daredevil. I really do, but there's something about Meleev's art that just makes me not.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Brother Voodoo got canceled?!





Taleran said:


> that was incredibly quick and sad


I wonder who's stupid idea it was to give a relative unknown his own series (not a "let's test the waters mini", an ongoing series ) in the first place.
*
EDIT*
Forgot the proof.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Voodoo canceled?

Marvel magic suffers a hit.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think its time we get away from Siege and get back to




*Spoiler*: _Wake the Beast_ 















> "If you flip back to the first issue of 'Secret Warriors' you'll see that there's a database of all the Caterpillar agents. Each of those people listed belongs to one of these three teams. (Except for Layla Miller who turned them down in 'Mighty Avengers')," Hickman stated. "There are some not so good kids there...real troublemakers. The Black team is a sketchy bunch of characters, no doubt."
> 
> Readers will finally meet members of the other Caterpillar teams later this year. "Issue #17 kicks off a three part story, which just might be my favorite 'Secret Warriors' bit yet," Hickman revealed. "I'm very proud of it. It's called, *'The Final Ride of the Howling Commandos.'*"



for those wondering


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think its time we get away from Siege and get back to


Why is POTC Davy Jones attacking the Secret Warriors?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

that be Hive m0 you gotta keep up


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

Tal said:
			
		

> 'The Final Ride of the Howling Commandos.'



dammit Johns that's how you freaking sell a storyline, not with bullcrap like mera and atom faggotry.

Osborn's should've been Secret Warriors driven. I wish it was that way


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see the rest of the people on that list the powers look interesting


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Since (and it pains me to admit it) I enjoyed the last issue of Hickman's f4, I'll give this book another chance. What all goes with it besides the core title and that "Dark Reign New Beginning (or whatever it's called?)" one-shot?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

its all collected in the right place *wink wink*

yeah its SW 1 - 11 and The List tie in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again, man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been meaning to ask you Mo, what was your problem with teh "recoil" line Fury pulled out in SW?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

You'd have to be in/from the military to understand.

Thanks for reminding me of one of the reasons that I disliked this book.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

Nick was being a smartass


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2010)

> You'd have to be in/from the military to understand.


.    .     .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

so you say things that make 100% logical sense when you're being a smartass?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> You'd have to be in/from the military to understand.


Guess so, cuz I LOLed.


Kilowog said:


> Nick was being a smartass



I know that Kilo


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

but whatever it's just one line


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Brother Voodoo got canceled?!



I just exploded in rage on facebook, I will not do the same here. I will, however, say fuck Quesada and his loved ones up the ass for the travesty.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't. I really didn't get Vodoo, and this whole distrangenize and de-sorcerer supremenize Dr Strange always seemed like it was a bad idea.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

the reason Davy jones is tentacle raping whitebeard girl is....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> for those wondering



as long as Layla stays out I'm happy


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

I'dd like to recognize more.

Like young avengers or runaways and such.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I wonder if 399377 has any signifigance



It's 3993*11*


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> as long as Layla stays out I'm happy



yeah he said that in the interview


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

I know that.  I was stating that that fact made me happy


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2010)

Layla being in there would be awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

layla being there would fret X-Factor and steal focus from Alex.

She should be invited to catterpillar lunch meeting though. With juiceboxes


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2010)

*or* X-Factor would be more significant than ever, and Nick Fury would hire them for missions

also X-Factor is now the most hardcore group of mutants who are too badass to leave Detroit/New York and go to queertopia 
suck on it cyclops, you and your 3rd world country


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2010)

well it looks better when colored correctly


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Fraction's Invincible Iron Man omnibus comes out in Feb/March. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2010)

I always wondered "Why Deadpool" on that thing about Marvel dicking DC on the face.


Untill I remembered

Deadpool's is marvel's deathstrike rip-off


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

SWORD cancelled at 5 issues.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

> *SECRET WARRIORS #15
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG
> ...








> *S.H.I.E.L.D. #1
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by GERALD PAREL
> ...


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> SWORD cancelled at 5 issues.



aw that's too b-



> S.H.I.E.L.D. #1
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN



DO WANT


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

First heroes to defeat Galactus?

So he jobs THAT early?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

this is Hickman CBG best to wait for details before we write off Galactus


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 18, 2010)

Da Vinci will have an army of zombie werewolf celestial dragons which beats off G


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

or the Watcher interferes like he did the other major time G showed up 


Uata is like that after all


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> SWORD cancelled at 5 issues.



Eh. I really didn't care for that book as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> First heroes to defeat Galactus?
> 
> So he jobs THAT early?



go fuck yourself

this is Leonardo Da Vinci, Issac Newton, Imhotep, Zhang Heng and motherfucking Galileo we're talking about bitch, you will respect


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> SWORD cancelled at 5 issues.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

A pity for SWORD though.

5 issues and canceled? Didn't even make it to its first TPB.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2010)

what the fuck marvel, stop canceling all the good series. 

next they'll be canceling hercules, i swear to god


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> what the fuck marvel, stop canceling all the good series.
> 
> *next they'll be canceling hercules*, i swear to god



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!!!

We do not talk about such things happening


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

*"TELL ME, WHO SPEAKS FOR MAN?"*








> FANTASTIC FOUR #576
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Pencils by DALE EAGLESHAM
> Inks by ARRAY
> ...




I think I get what Hickman is doing, using the first two runs on his book to run through all the classic FF constants (Mole Man, Atlantis, Negative Zone, Galactus, Celestials) and then going crazy after that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

that's basically what he said he was doing in interviews

he wanted to add a whole lot more to that list though


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

Fantastic Four lately has seemed one series after another of Hickman's "100 Reasons why I should write...."


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #575 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2010)

This is gonna be good


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm only reading for Franklin Richards.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2010)

Somehow the name of the chapter makes me more excited than the preview pages


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

happy birthday, retard.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

Trucks >>>>>>>>>>> Mole People


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2010)

The only thing I like about The Thunderbolts is the cover art.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

Taskmaster would like a word.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2010)

mole people are like Marvel's Murlocks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 22, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> mole people are like Marvel's Murlocks.



Arent the morlocks in in Marvel?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Arent the morlocks in in Marvel?


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2010)

Should I get Ultimate comics Spiderman?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Should I get Ultimate comics Spiderman?


The current issues or the older ones???


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Should I get Ultimate comics Spiderman?



Instead ask yourself "Why should i _not_ read Ultimate Spiderman?"


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't already have a hard-on for Ultimate Spiderman, I'd suggest bypassing UC Spiderman until you do, at the moment. It's not the greatest right now, but it's still good at least.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2010)

I meant the 2009 relaunch with Bendis and Lafuente, with the cool ass cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

I want a Kabuki Omnibus. . .

Impossible wish, since all the Kabuki prior to Alchemy is all Image. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2010)

Ending to the new Thunderbolts


----------



## Deviate (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, poor D-Lister.....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

That's what D-listers are for.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2010)

Which issue of IIM has ghost?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Which issue of IIM has ghost?



The current and the previous issue of Invincible Iron Man, IIRC.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Ending to the new Thunderbolts



This. Indeed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2010)

Doom X Voddo =


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

Avengers #1 will be written by Bendis.

But Captain America and FF will be big parts of Heroic Age.


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2010)

not real amped at all for this one


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2010)

They don't look really happy now do they?

Also, I liked the conflict given by dramatic shifts in the status quo


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2010)

No Wolverine. 

Some interesting choices, not sure how I feel about breaking up the Atlas team a bit. The thing seems like a weird addition too. 

And tbh I wonder what this means for Pym, like where's he gonna go from Siege onward. I guess his whole team is still available, but the book is canceled.


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm cool with Skrulls abducting Pym again.

Also, that's Bucky, rite?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope thats clearly Steve Rogers Juggalo


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2010)

I still haven't made myself read Reborn yet, so I haven't gotten used to the subtle costume differences.

That said, it's my opinion that Steve Rogers being Cap America again is good for any book he's in but bad for Marvel as a whole.

Petes.

And Steve Rogers wishes he was a juggalo. :wiggle or had the last name Juggalo.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nah its bucky. 

Bucky's costume has black, steve's has scales.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2010)

What subtle differences, they're radically different


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2010)

Well then the radically different differences then.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 28, 2010)

Iron Man's new suit looks good, but I don't like all the lights on it.  I'll never get why some character designers feel the need to put lights on everything.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2010)

lol Super Smart Moloid City

also the letters column in Fantastic Four was interesting


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Avengers #1 will be written by Bendis.
> 
> But Captain America and FF will be big parts of Heroic Age.



What a unusual group of cross and overall un-happy looking people


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2010)

Daredevil was too awesome for words, automatically my book of the week.

Diggle's run is already on the fast track to upper echelons of DD writers.




Also you guys remember when Billy Tan leaked that his next project after Thor was a big "street level" crossover called *Shadowland*?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben especially wants to punch someone


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Daredevil was too awesome for words, automatically my book of the week.
> 
> Diggle's run is already on the fast track to upper echelons of DD writers.
> 
> ...



New DD? I gots to get some of that


----------



## Galt (Jan 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What a unusual group of cross and overall un-happy looking people



Hey, everyone seems to have good reasons to be unhappy.  Iron Man seems to be the designated target for enemy fire with all the lights on his suit, Clint's back to wearing the stupid Hawkeye costume, Bucky's probably moaning over being Cap when real Cap is back, Beast is confused about being basically at human proportions again while Thor is wondering when he got to be gorilla-sized, and meanwhile Black Widow is the only thing keeping this team from being a huge sausage-fest.  Oh, and Spider-Man's still emo deep down inside about selling his marriage to the devil.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 28, 2010)

*Found this on another message board:*

Go to Marvel.com and try this:  

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, and then press Enter.



Source:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Amazing Spider-Man has got to be the best (Earth based) series of this winter season. Run the gauntlet, Spidey!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Go to Marvel.com and try this:
> 
> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, and then press Enter.
> 
> ...



Squirrel Girl and Deadpool's bastard child?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2010)

Hes on one of those variant covers for Siege


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2010)

Daredevil #504

Oh goodness "INTO THEM"
:



:WOW

EDIT: New Avengers was win too.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

damn, i had my heart set on Stonewall being Ben's kid, but this makes sense too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Nah its bucky.
> 
> Bucky's costume has black awesome, steve's has scales fail.



fix'd


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

Chain mail, actually.

But you try and sit there and draw chain male. Painful, isn't it?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2010)

Goddamn marvel has their priorities mixed up

in any Real world Siege would be small time and WAKE THE FUCKING BEAST would be bigger

goddamn Secret Warriors #12 was so much win


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm perfectly fine with just letting Hickman tell the story.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2010)

I am too, its all around superior

oh and also 'Orion' for those that didn't put it together is an Alias for one of the members on the Zodiac Wheel


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

Hickman doesn't have Bendis' star power.  Also 

also my favorite part of #12 was Kraken and the Baron calmly talking while Hive is being born.





Bendis/JRJr on Avengers.  Don't know what this means for Fraction's Thor


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 1, 2010)

JRJR was just doin the FCBD thor/IM thing I think.

Also fucccccccccccckkkkkkkkkk.

Why would they get rid of Immonen? For JRJR?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

we've done this a million times already, shut up.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 1, 2010)

cus they keep doin it to me! they keep replacing artists i really like with JRJR, every time! It's never 'oh man thank god JRJR took over for ramon bachs' or something, you know? I just really liked Immonen on that book, but he's already leaving.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis/*JRJr on Avengers.*  Don't know what this means for Fraction's Thor



Do. Not. Want! 


Petes12 said:


> they keep replacing artists i really like with JRJR, every time!


This.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha those are some UGLY fingers on BuCap..  Also, am I reading you boys right and Secret Warriors is being ruined by JRJR?  That makes me sad if so.  What excactly about his style is so hailed as great?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2010)

JRJR is great for when it comes to BIG SMASH HIT PUNCH KICK HURT


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2010)

last issue of kickass

Valhalla welcomes it's newest member, Big Daddy.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2010)

Ug dude, the dialogue totally drew me outta kick-ass.  Too much 'gravitas' for such one liners, and the gravitas felt fake anyways.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Haha those are some UGLY fingers on BuCap..  Also, *am I reading you boys right and Secret Warriors is being ruined by JRJR?  *That makes me sad if so.  What excactly about his style is so hailed as great?


...

....


....


you just posted just to post didn't you?



omg laser pew pew! said:


> JRJR is great for when it comes to BIG SMASH HIT PUNCH KICK HURT



he is the current fucking king of this and anyone who says otherwise can go read Twilight.



Banhammer said:


> last issue of kickass
> 
> Valhalla welcomes it's newest member, Big Daddy.



he died _last issue_ ban


----------



## mow (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys, guys. direct your hate at someone who deserves it.



Kilowog said:


> *Bendis/*JRJr on Avengers.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

reading this makes me very, very sad about what Bendis pumps out now.  He truly _was_ one of the best writers in comics.


at least Powers is back...


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> he is the current fucking king of this and anyone who says otherwise can go read Twilight.



He's good at it, but king? I can think of artists who are just as capable, AND they can draw faces and fingers. 

PS: not focusing on Bendis because a) that's not a change in writers and b) i've actually liked his last few issues of NA.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

ok archduke of it, happy now?

yeah but that's with his mroe streetish avengers that he always does well.  

Anyone remember the last time he did a more "traditional" Avengers story?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

There's also a crappy looking Spider Woman promo. How does JRJR get paid for this? >_>


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

OLPP said:
			
		

> JRJR is great for when it comes to BIG SMASH HIT PUNCH KICK HURT



which draw attention away from his regular character work


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> There's also a crappy looking Spider Woman promo. How does JRJR get paid for this? >_>



The same way Skottie Young gets paid, and that is, I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

fuck you.  His Oz stuff is funtastic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

That pic made me lol.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll admit though that his art on NXm was horrific.

But he's pretty much redeemed himself in my eyes with his Oz stuff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'll admit though that his art on NXm was horrific.
> 
> But he's pretty much redeemed himself in my eyes with his Oz stuff.



That's only because his style fits perfectly for the style of Oz, that i'll never dispute. I'm not saying i like the way it looks, im just saying that it works for the style of the book. Also, wasn't it him who did that terrible Runaways/Astonishing X-Men one shot?(think it was a FCBD thing).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

put any artist outside of their comfort zone and you'll get cringeworthy stuff.

there are a lot of artists out there who if you put on a different book, their style would not go well with the story told.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> put any artist outside of their comfort zone and you'll get cringeworthy stuff.
> 
> there are a lot of artists out there who if you put on a different book, their style would not go well with the story told.


This is true, just so happens that his "comfort zone" is drawing shite that i hate to look at


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The same way Skottie Young gets paid, and that is, I have no fucking clue.



I actually like Skottie, his Oz stuff is nice, and his covers are always great. put him on the right books and its fine, he's a very good artist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

His OZ stuff is GREAT.

If they actually adapt the rest of the series, then Omnibus I hope.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually love JRJR ever since his run on Peter Parker: Spider-Man during the 90's....


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

I just realized that Jason Aaron's Ghost Rider run ends today


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

IIM was great.

Tony is in so much trouble when he wakes up 


also Ghost was cool "think like a bumpking, think like a bumpkin"


also

"*I. Am. Iron Man.* "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

.





Kilowog said:


> IIM was great.
> 
> Tony is in so much trouble when he wakes up
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 4, 2010)

So the guy who does 8-bit theater, Brian Clevinger, is doing a miniseries for Marvel.



Have we all heard about this yet?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> IIM was great.
> 
> Tony is in so much trouble when he wakes up
> 
> ...



Hell yea.

Also, Maria and Pepper were hilarious. "Tony fucking stark."


----------



## Taleran (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm surprised it took me this long to click in but Millar's Nemesis that he is doing isn't Batman / Joker at all

its 

Owlman / Thomas Wayne Sr.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

Speaking of Nemesis


----------



## Thorn (Feb 4, 2010)

Cable should be done with these time-travel shenanigans already.  He's better than that.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

No he isn't, time travel is what cable is ALL about.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2010)

Cable was hotshit before Sentry came along. They have nothing to do with each other, but it's true.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

lsd with none of the high is not really my style


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2010)

Careful Ban, that cover screams pretentious.  Wh well, atleast we know that will not be defended by the fanboieez!  /CCW


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 5, 2010)

A Spider-Man comic?  Pretentious?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

if anything it screams he has a very big hard on for Steve Ditko

which has yet to become a bad thing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

"THE MARVEL UNIVERSE STARTS HERE! Witness the Marvel Universe triumph over its greatest challenges ever as the HEROIC AGE ignites! Still lurking in the shadows are forces of evil and cosmic-level threats, but a new spirit of hope, courage, and the selflessness at the heart of heroism will rise up. The most extraordinary tales will be told in this Heroic Age of the Marvel Universe.  

"Stay tuned for more exciting revelations of new series, new teams and new characters as the Age of Heroes begins!"


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 5, 2010)

Plus, a psychedelic fever dream is Dr. Strange's default setting.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, really not looking forward to Heroic Age. Nothing like a return to status quo to take me out of a series.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2010)

Strange ain't a doctor, though.  Voodoo is *snicker*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> "THE MARVEL UNIVERSE STARTS HERE! Witness the Marvel Universe triumph over its greatest challenges ever as the HEROIC AGE ignites! Still lurking in the shadows are forces of evil and cosmic-level threats, but a new spirit of hope, courage, and the selflessness at the heart of heroism will rise up. The most extraordinary tales will be told in this Heroic Age of the Marvel Universe.
> 
> "Stay tuned for more exciting revelations of new series, new teams and new characters as the Age of Heroes begins!"


Luke Cage lives!


Agmaster said:


> Strange ain't a doctor, though.  Voodoo is *snicker*



I never understood why he stopped calling himself Doctor....he still has a fucking medical degree.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> "THE MARVEL UNIVERSE STARTS HERE! Witness the Marvel Universe triumph over its greatest challenges ever as the HEROIC AGE ignites! Still lurking in the shadows are forces of evil and cosmic-level threats, but a new spirit of hope, courage, and the selflessness at the heart of heroism will rise up. The most extraordinary tales will be told in this Heroic Age of the Marvel Universe.
> 
> "Stay tuned for more exciting revelations of new series, new teams and new characters as the Age of Heroes begins!"



Aw Clint's going back to his Hawkeye costume, I liked him better as Ronin.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hawkeye's bow is pretty hokey looking there. And I wonder what happens to hawkeye from YA. 

Also CG, I cant believe you really thought Cage would die


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

hope hawktits dies of a bad case of "Alex not being there-itus"

Also, Hawkeye's costume looked good on Bullseye. Not so much on clint.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> hope hawktits dies of a bad case of "Alex not being there-itus"
> 
> Also, Hawkeye's costume looked good on Bullseye. Not so much on clint.



Like I said I wish they'd stuck with his Ronin outfit.


----------



## mootz (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to give homage to epic pics, no matter what.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> hope hawktits dies of a bad case of "Alex not being there-itus"
> 
> Also, Hawkeye's costume looked good on Bullseye. Not so much on clint.



I thought Cheung sold it pretty well in the first heroic age teaser. The rest of the artists haven't fared so well.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2010)

The art is all very professional. It's design I have problems with


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)

But it's always been Clint's costume.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Hawkeye's bow is pretty hokey looking there. And I wonder what happens to hawkeye from YA.
> 
> Also CG, I cant believe you really thought Cage would die


Why wouldn't they kill him off? He's not as important as I wish he was.


Kilowog said:


> But it's always been Clint's a terrible costume.



Quite


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2010)

Although I'm a die hard DC comics fan I gotta say find New X-men and New Mutants somewhat interesting would you guys recommend checking out the series?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2010)

that is very interesting


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2010)

A Brubaker/Fraction led event would be a dream, but if this happen I figure it'll likely be something in Avengers, more akin to how in the old Busiek days every arc was massive and epic.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2010)

I could post these all day


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Although I'm a die hard DC comics fan I gotta say find New X-men and New Mutants somewhat interesting would you guys recommend checking out the series?



Yes.  Here's the basic gist of how both series run together:

*New Mutants vol 2:
*

The characters of New X-Men are introduced
Shows the reasons for their enrolling into the X-Institute
*New X-Men Academy X* *(01-12)*:


Follows the characters lives while in the Xavier Institute
The characters are divided up into "squads"
Senior X-Men (whom are rarely seen) become squad advisors
The squads compete for stuff and deal with teen angst
*New X-Men Academy X* *(16-20):
*

House of M tie-ins, read both X-23 minis instead
*New X-Men* *(21-43)*:


X-23 joins the fray
Shit really hits the fan
    
*New X-Men Academy X* *(43-46)*:


Messiah CompleX tie-in
Series ends
FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU... 
*Young X-Men happens
*

Skip it. >_>

New X-Men New vol. 3* New Mutants vol. 3 *


Niether liked nor disliked the first 2 arcs
The third arc (Necrosha) was win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes.  Here's the basic gist of how both series run together:
> 
> *New Mutants vol 2:
> *
> ...



I hope you meant that New MUTANTS had a Necrosha tie in. Because so help me if there was New X Men book out that I haven't read.....


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2010)

The New Mutants.

Believe me, we would all be doing cartwheels if the New X-Men were fighting, say, one of the hundred kids that died in the bus by striker.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 6, 2010)

More


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

> Chaos Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you meant that New MUTANTS had a Necrosha tie in.
> ...


Yeah. That's what I meant. *New Mutants vol.3 * May Kyle/Yost forgive my erroneous ways. 



Juggernaut said:


> More


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2010)

JRJR can Draw Thor


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2010)

Hickman was interviewed on Word Balloon

some things

*Secret Warriors*
-Secret Warriors will be 5 or 6 trades long
-Final trade may have HUGE timeline of all the stuff
-Last Ride of the Howling Commandos will be a nostalgic story of the Howling Commandos (Cap WW2 all that stuff) 


*Fantastic Four*
-Fantastic Four next issue "WHO SPEAKS FOR MAN" will take place in an Antarctic Atlantean city (4 cities hint hint), that has been Frozen in time since long ago
-Hickman has plans till issue 600(which is late 2011, 2012) also coincides almost with 50th Anniversary of Fantastic Four (lots of double sized issues coming)


-Hickman has been hired by marvel to do *VARIANT COVERS* (anyone who was read his Image work should be excited)


*SHIELD*
-GALACTUS is responsible for the Gregorian Calender (10 days removed from the Calender for being so Horrible)
-Shield isn't guaranteed to last, what goes into the book will partially be determined by initial sales
-may feature Leviathan
-Savage Land hypothesized 
-Brotherhood that formed Shield could splinter into other groups

-Hickman feels the First Issue of Shield will be the best thing in April that Marvel puts out, or at least top 3


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

I like his art in Pax Romana and Nightly News, glad to see them giving him covers at least (for people who haven't read them, he did the art in the supplemental material in SW #1 and DR-SW, yeah he *DREW* that.



> -Final trade may have HUGE timeline of all the stuff


I wonder if this'll include all sorts of stuff that'll come up in SHIELD?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

For those that didn't read 574


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

> Accompanying the Avengers in May 2010 will be a second ongoing, called Secret Avengers. Following last week's roll-out of the first five members of the Avengers book by Brian Bendis and John Romita, Jr. and a second Heroic Age teaser, Marvel has revealed this second book, written by Ed Brubaker and drawn by Mike Deodato.
> 
> Keeping in the "Secret" theme, however, the first teaser is merely that, a tease. It features a blacked-out character image, with the caption "I focus on the Solution, Not the Problem."
> 
> ...






I LIKE THIS ALOT


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Brubaker+Avengers=FUCK YEA!

Although i have NO idea who the hell that is.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

this was stuff only posted on G4, Hickman SHIELD all that good stuff

*These 2 are part of the same 2 page spread*


----------



## Deviate (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Is that from Hickman's Shield book? It looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I think hes only doing one book that would feature Celestials in Ancient China


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

So, Steve Rogers will lead the secret Avengers team? That'd be my guess, he directs both teams but actually takes part in missions with the secret one.

whoever the silhouette is, he's a big guy with a small head.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Lol, you never know with Hickman. Those pages could appear in any Marvel book and still make it awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

I kinda want that Secret Avengers team to be led by Zemo, because Brubaker writing Zemo on a covert book in 616 would be AMAZING


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Wonder-if-they'll-leave-it-at-just-TWO-Avengers-titles,-since-they-are-cancelling-FOUR.--It'd-be-neat-if-Fraction-did-one,-then-I-can-totally-see-the-Avengers-franchise-getting-back-on-track,-since-Bendis-can-be-a-good-writer.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2010)

another great possibility for Secret Avengers is Noh-Varr, also could be T'Challa


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> another great possibility for Secret Avengers is Noh-Varr, also could be T'Challa



or spidy (maybe not the pose make me think so)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

I definitely read Noh-Varr as a Secret Avengers.

Though, I rather there be only ONE Secret Avenger. Would make for interesting stories. . . if done right.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I definitely read Noh-Varr as a Secret Avengers.
> 
> Though, I rather there be only ONE Secret Avenger. Would make for interesting stories. . . if done right.



Then it'd be a solo book not an avenger book.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Ed Brubaker said:
			
		

> Oh internet, please stop calling and emailing... I can't tell you who they are. It's "secret" for a reason.
> about 4 hours ago from web





> Okay, first, one of them isn't Thor, and another of them isn't Iron Man.
> 26 minutes ago from web


 




EDIT: 



			
				Ed Brubaker said:
			
		

> MushroomJones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So I'm going to go on a limb here and say Daredevil is the guy in the image.

- Never been an avenger as far as i know
- The quote sounds like something he'd say
- the figure seems to be in a "spider-man" pose, which DD does frequently
- Cheap back door way of writing DD again without going back to the book (which he vowed to not do)


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2010)

Steve starring an Avengers team no one knows about to halt that nightmare future that he envisioned in Reborn #6 would be a great plot point.

Additionally since Kilo (or was it Tal)posted it, that similarity between the machines in Tony's dreams and the future of Steve, here's a note:

Remember how in iHerc or Dark Wolverine (i think) Daken was prophesied to be the bringer of Ragnarok. Would it be possible that guy in Steve's vision carrying (what seemed to be) Thor's hammer is Daken? I don't think he'd let Thor slide having fried him like a bucket of KFC


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Gorilla Man is also another possibility.  Guy's been in both Heroic Age promos and I honestly don't see him being on the same team with Bucky, Thor and Tony.



oh and 




*Spoiler*: _DoomWar #1 preview_


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2010)

ugh Doomwar
Anyone else think Wakanda holds Black Panther back and just makes his book shitty?
I'm hoping this event at least accomplishes getting T'Challa away from that place.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

I love how FoxNews is supporting Storm's sentence


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cmon Brubaker DO IT_ 



Baron Zemo dressed as Citizen V, JUSTICE LIKE LIGHTNING!





oh and Danny Rand would be perfect for this team considering the Iron Fist book is dead in the water


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

From Avenger to Thunderbolt... Why the "demotion"?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2010)

Trying to sully Juggernaut's good name?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Crossbones... Really?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> From Avenger to Thunderbolt... Why the "demotion"?



to sell more thunderbolts comics!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

all joking aside, since I am still going to check this book out, but that is the most schizophrenic line up to any team ever


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll check out issue one of Avengers and Secret just to see what's what but (as of now) I'm not excited about either book... especially Avengers. JRJR ftl.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

has Brubaker failed you yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't really like his DD but then again, I don't really like Daredevil in general. So I'm gonna say... I dunno.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you at least get up to his finale?

cause if not


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> all joking aside, since I am still going to check this book out, but that is the most schizophrenic line up to any team ever



a mix of pretty good guys and 100% evil assholes is pretty standard for thunderbolts.

also I thought Cap Reborn was pretty fail overall


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Did you at least get up to his finale?
> 
> cause if not



I read like 4 pages of (the next book after Devil in Cell Block D) then I found something more interesting to do. I think it was counting grass blades.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah he stumbles a bit in the next few arcs.

but it all ends with ninjas, ninjas, ninjas.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> From Avenger to Thunderbolt... Why the "demotion"?



read the links



> Jeff Parker: Yes, we do keep a focus on all the personal developments Luke has gone through. I think Luke does see this as a somehow more stable life, keeping in line with the fact that he's now one of Marvel's premiere family men. But... ultimately, *it's not going to be any easier than being an Avenger- which he still is, of course.*




Cage so bad he on two teams at once.

Like Wolverine except he's better by virtue of not being Canadian.



edit:  this is one of those puns that is so bad and funny it must be pointed out



> Rosemann: First Jeff Parker and I looked at who would be available at this time, then we talked about which personalities would best fit our theme, who inspired the most story possibilities, and who would make for the most explosive combination. Whenever you're building a team, it's part inspiration, part perspiration and part begging. As for the team line-up moving forward…well, that all depends on how well each member does or does not fit in the program. Will they graduate to freedom? Will they flush out? *Can you ever escape the Cage?*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Really I need to see the explanation for DoomWar because quite honestly I already rate it at 3/10.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> yeah he stumbles a bit in the next few arcs.
> 
> but it all ends with ninjas, ninjas, ninjas.



Then DD becomes Hokage.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

> Rosemann: The Thunderbolts program provides the best and worst of the super-incarcerated a shot at redemption and the path to rehabilitation. Rather than throwing them into the revolving door of arrest and escape, the hero and villain community now have a program that can break the cycle. Luke wants to help those that want to help themselves. But if you're there just to take advantage of the situation, Luke is going to smack you upside the head and give you a one-way ticket back to solitary.


cool.    Warden Cage.   been awhile since the Tbolts was run by the sane and actually heroic



> IGN Comics: Why are the Thunderbolts based in The Raft now? Why not Thunderbolts Mountain or The Cube as before?
> 
> Rosemann: If you want to hand pick from the largest selection of powerful criminals, there is no better location than the Raft. This supermax facility is the Alcatraz of the super community…and for Luke, it's like being a kid on a spending spree at a candy shop.










LIL_M0 said:


> Then DD becomes Hokage.



eww   .     don't make that joke again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Three people on that team, Cage shouldn't have no chance of beating, maybe 4 if you include Moonstone


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Tbolts seems volunteer, so I'd imagine there's always going to be at least one person who actually wants redemption and clean record who'll side with Cage.

Since this is basically a Suicide Squad rip-off i expect them to use whatever means they used to keep them locked up to keep them in line (nanites, exploding collars, something else)



also anyone else get a really strong feeling there's going to be a scene where Luke beats Crossbones just cause?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I kinda want that Secret Avengers team to be led by Zemo, because Brubaker writing Zemo on a covert book in 616 would be AMAZING



Bad news Taleran. Brubaker _is _writing Zemo, but as a villain in Captain America.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Since this is basically a Suicide Squad rip-off i expect them to use whatever means they used to keep them locked up to keep them in line (nanites, exploding collars, *something else*)



You mean "big, scary Black guy" isn't good enough?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Pete - I was talking about having JUGGERNAUT and MAN-THING on the same team as Ghost and Crossbones.  it' weirdly unbalanced


also get out


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Pete - I was talking about having JUGGERNAUT and MAN-THING on the same team as Ghost and Crossbones.  it' weirdly unbalanced


how is that unbalanced? 



> also get out



It was fail and you know it 

ooh look at me im the red skull it turns out all my new credibility as a non-idiot villain is going right out the window because i didnt kill steve rogers so i could steal his body and surprise that bit me in the ass


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

disjointed, that a better word?


army of MODOKs.  50 foot tall Red Skull.
you lose


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

the 50 foot tall red skull was fail. 

the MODOKs i'll give you. 

but the plot failed big time. and the art sucked way more than it should have.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, Reborn was pretty crappy. Something that was planned so long and meant to be huge (almost at the level of Return of Superman) was quite underwhelming

It should not have been a mini, instead an arc spanning many chapters could only justify its importance


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Secret Avengers will be a crazy spy book in the vein of Steranko and Kirby.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> the 50 foot tall red skull was fail.
> 
> the MODOKs i'll give you.
> 
> but the plot failed big time. and the art sucked way more than it should have.



Pete are you saying a Villain in a COMIC had a plot blow up in his or her face??!??!

NO WAI!


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

In a way that undid part of what made Brubaker's Cap enjoyable, yeah. 

It'd have been fine if Red Skull had a better reason for keeping cap alive than 'lol i want his body'

thats hardly the only reason i disliked cap reborn overall anyway.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats been one of the Skull's goals FOREVER


in the Immortal words of another villain similar



> "The King of Latveria is no common murderer. If I cannot magnificently win a victory . . . it affords me no pleasure to merely slay a foe."


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

You aren't going to convince me that Red Skull didn't take a bit of a dive in villain quality with Reborn.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

Why not? He did exactly the same thing he always does + Became a 50 foot tall Robot smashing around the Nation's Capital. It was AWESOME


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Skull had a Steve Rogers clone body when he died in the beginning of the run.  I doubt he would accept anything less than that kind of body when he made his big return.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

He's no longer as threatening as he was post Civil War. He went from semi-hokey to cool and now back to semi-hokey. Plus he's lame as a robot. 

Plus that's only part of why I didn't really like Reborn. I found it to be a boring 'blockbuster' style book that went on too long for such a surprisingly simple plot, and one we know the ending too as well.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Win the chance to have Nemesis named after *YOU*


All money goes to Millar's brother, who runs a children's hospital.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> He's no longer as threatening as he was post Civil War. He went from semi-hokey to cool and now back to semi-hokey. Plus he's lame as a robot.
> 
> Plus that's only part of why I didn't really like Reborn. I found it to be a boring 'blockbuster' style book that went on too long for such a surprisingly simple plot, and one we know the ending too as well.



So are you not going to read "Return of Bruce Wayne" because it will end with Bruce Wayne coming back?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So are you not going to read "Return of Bruce Wayne" because it will end with Bruce Wayne coming back?



That's not even remotely comparable. First of all, I still read Cap Reborn. Second, I was expecting Brubaker to make the return of Rogers interesting, with the usual intrigue we see in Captain America, and maybe a really cool plot twist or 2. Instead it read like a bad event comic, albeit without the tie ins. 

I'd be pretty shocked if Morrison disappointed me as much as Brubaker did.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


>


Yeeeeees


LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't really like his DD but then again,* I don't really like Daredevil in general*. So I'm gonna say... I dunno.





Kilowog said:


> also anyone else get a really strong feeling there's going to be a scene where Luke beats Crossbones just cause?



I hope this happens. 

Also, with GA over DC getting some shine and Luke Cage getting his own team of psychos, I gotta say, 2010 is looking damn good from where I'm sitting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I still regret to this day not having enough money for the Miller Omnibus at the time.


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2010)

Thus far:

Heroic Age >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brightest Day


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

mow said:


> Thus far:
> 
> Heroic Age >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brightest Day



Yup.

What good books are coming out of brightest day? So far the heroic age has just dropped awesome after awesome on us.

The one I was most looking forward to was Kid Flash, but thats been postponed, since god forbid anybody take a little flash time away form Barry Allen, even his grandson don't get shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Yup.
> 
> What good books are coming out of brightest day? So far the heroic age has just dropped awesome after awesome on us.
> 
> The one I was most looking forward to was Kid Flash, but thats been postponed, since god forbid anybody take a little flash time away form Barry Allen, even his grandson don't get shit.



Barry allen has and for ever shall Suck 

nothign will ever change that


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2010)

DC wide I couldn't give a toss. Aside from War of Krypton and Return of Bruce Wayne everything else is meh to me. 

I'm just waiting for my Multiversity 

(yes I know kilowog I cant seem to shut up about it and it aint gonna happen anytime soon just leave me alone )


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 10, 2010)

Is Man-Thing a villain? Granted, I don't know anything about it(him?), but I had thought that Man-Thing was a good-guy-force-of-nature-monster type thing. So whats he doing on a team of villains seeking redemption?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought he was Swamp Thing and he's not a villain, he's a literal force of nature so he's neutral if anything


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Is Man-Thing a villain? Granted, I don't know anything about it(him?), but I had thought that Man-Thing was a good-guy-force-of-nature-monster type thing. So whats he doing on a team of villains seeking redemption?



Osborn threw him in jail


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 10, 2010)

I got nothing to really say about DoomWar right now other than I like the art.



Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __




OMG JUGGERNAUT!

Don't know what to think about that though.  At least he'll get some appearances in.



Kilowog said:


> Since this is basically a Suicide Squad rip-off i expect them to use whatever means they used to keep them locked up to keep them in line (nanites, exploding collars, something else)



That ain't gonna work on Cain.  If it does I'll call bullshit.

*Sorry, Confused fanboy doesn't know what to think on how Juggs will fit in*


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Juggs wants to be good again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I think Juggs wants to be good again.



Good they should of never turned him back into a bad guy


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Good they should of never turned him back into a bad guy



Unfortunately the current rule is, that if Cain wants to be good, then he has a power loss.  I think it is stupid that they changed it so he has to do bad things to keep his power.


----------



## shit (Feb 10, 2010)

So Charles got through to him then? lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

another secret avenger has been preveiwed




Please be Storm


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2010)

boobs and a cape. How hard could it be?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2010)

scarlet witch


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> scarlet witch



Hell no that bitch still needs to get snikt in the face


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2010)

well thats who it is, and not storm. better to get over it now!


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Unfortunately the current rule is, that if Cain wants to be good, then he has a power loss.  I think it is stupid that they changed it so he has to do bad things to keep his power.


i know it fucking sucks i loved him as an X-man 



Petes12 said:


> well thats who it is, and not storm. better to get over it now!


 If it was the Scarlet bitch then wed see her crown thing

it might also be valkyrie now that i think of it....


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm liking some of these Deadpool Variant covers:


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm liking some of these Deadpool Variant covers:



Oh Gawd


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2010)

agents of atlas gets a new ongoing


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh Gawd




Wut, you dun find them funny?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Wut, you dun find them funny?



srry i ment


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

If only comics nowadays were 60 cents. . .


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2010)

So let me get this straight

Heroic Age is giving us

Matt Fraction on Iron Man and Thor
Brubaker on Cap and Spy Avengers Book
Hickman on Fantastic Four Shield and Secret Warriors
Remender on Punisher
Aaron hopefully somewhere + Wolverine
Parker back with the Agents of Atlas
*Captain Britain and MI-13* back
The number of books written by Bendis is down
and who knows what else

This is looking awesome


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Last two promos


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought Kick Ass made "Kick Ass look like s#!t"  Why does it need any more help with this.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn I just noticed we passed 616 pages


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Last two promos




Noh-var and Warmachine?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Protector has a weird fin bump thing on the top of his heltmet


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

one last promo for the week


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Hickman FF interviews


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> one last promo for the week



This ones easy

Rogers


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2010)

The Ultimate Avengers got 616'mized.

Also Cap Brit's returning??? Why hasn't Kilowog been repeating this over and over in every thread?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> The Ultimate Avengers got 616'mized.



This.

I wonder which title will be the better read between the two. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

of course they did. Jeph Low-ebb is penning them. Retard has no notion of the ultimate universe. It's ike someone sat an ADD kid down on a desk with the ultimate universe on it, pointed at it and said "ruin it, now or no desert"


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2010)

No, the Miller one. Has the Loeb one even had a first issue yet?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 12, 2010)

Preview for Marvels - Eye of the Camera # 6. I honestly forget about this little gem. Finale is release next week.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolverine and Spidey are sticking with the Avengers

Which they should


----------



## Gooba (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolverine thinks teams are Pokemon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Hickman FF interviews



ok for those too lazy to click, what Hickman basically says.

May the book gets a Heroic Age banner, but Hickman says his entire run has basically been in heroic age in tone.

Hickman has definite plans up until #600

No more with this whole "writing for trade" BS, if a story can be told in one issue it will, if it has to be an arc it will.

Namor will guest star, this has been run by Matt Fraction.

After DoomWar completes Doom will only be appearing in FF.  Doom will be a recurring character in FF in September.

Reed Richards will reevaluate his place in the world and the place of science in society.  Dedicates himself to the next generation, and ensure they have a world to inherit.



Also Hickman summed up Heroic Age in what i think is the best possible way.


> It's got kind of a sense of better days. And that's not to say we're nostalgic, but there's this feeling of better days ahead instead of just better days gone by.





> It's a better tomorrow. We can think very positively about the future. No need to be afraid to go to sleep every night. It's a better world.






For those of you wondering why the birthday issue had such bad art, the artist is a first timer :


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Wolverine thinks teams are Pokemon.



he has actually gotten better

X-men
X-force
Avengers


----------



## Galt (Feb 13, 2010)

Are there LEGO comics out there?  Because those are the only things JRJR should be illustrating characters for.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 14, 2010)

Some days I really love the internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't personally love Hickman's FF, but I think's it's the best FF it's ever been in the past years. Between them and self delusioned king of loosers Hank Pym, who now seeems to be some kind of sciency han solo, and Iron Man I think science is being done the beautifully in the Marvel Universe. The real best.

It should also be said that I'm not even touching the fall of the hulks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

6 Reasons why I (most likely) won't like AoH Avengers


Matt Fraction writes a better *Iron Man* than Bendis
Yost/ Kyle write a better *Wolverine* than Bendis
Ed Brubaker writes a better *Captain America* than Bendis
The ASM team write a better *Spider-Man* than Bendis
Kieron Gillen writes a better *Thor* than Bendis

*Spoiler*: _John Ramata Junior_ 









I'm not baggin on Bendis. I think BMB's a pretty cool guy. Eh writes HoM and Secret Invasion and isn't afraid of anything. If there's another Bendis driven event, I'll definitely check it out, but an ongoing series filled with characters that are being incredibly written else were... Pass.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't like Romita's Thor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I don't like Romita's Thor blocky people


I me neither.Plus it looks like Wolverine has extra wide nostrils. 

**EDIT*
I somewhat exaggerate about my not liking JRJR. I mean, his style isn't terrible, it's just "not preferred". I have a long list of artists that I'd rather see draw the things he's done. A looooooooooong list.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2010)

He drew my first Daredevil Book. The one by Frank Miller. He is therefore part of my comic book family.
Also, I like his spider man


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I me neither.Plus it looks like Wolverine has extra wide nostrils.
> 
> **EDIT*
> I somewhat exaggerate about my not liking JRJR. I mean, his style isn't terrible, it's just "not preferred". I have a long list of artists that I'd rather see draw the things he's done. A looooooooooong list.



The list of people i would have hated to see draw these things is about the same length. 

And JRJR knows how to draw an action scene, hes just not very suited for calm character moments.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He drew my first Daredevil Book. The one by Frank Miller. He is therefore part of my comic book family.
> Also, I like his spider man


His Spider-man is pretty good but why is Spider-man all the way in the back on the cover?????


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

ive  loved jrjr's wolverine ever since enemy of the state


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> The list of people i would have hated to see draw these things is about the same length.


Jeph Loeb (just imagine him with a sketchbook )
my 9th grade science teacher
Matt Groening
Skottie Young
Barack Obama
Tim Bradstreet
JG Jones (without a years worth of prep tim-... nevermind)


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

Skottie young i s awesome dammit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

I like Skottie Young. I was just naming people that I wouldn't improve on the things that JRJR has IMO made crappy.

JH Williams III would make WWH so awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2010)

the only person I would have picked to draw WWH other than JRJR would have been Manke


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Why is Hit Monkey so... Awesome?!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 14, 2010)

JRJR is overrated


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> JRJR is overrated



Enemy of the state and kick ass proves you false


----------



## shit (Feb 14, 2010)

JRJR is awesome the first time I ever see a character. After other artists draw them, he kinda blows in comparison.

If I were to cut him slack, I'd say that it's preferred there be a good level of grit in the book that he's drawing, like with slummy surroundings and mentally troubled heros, because he's able to really run with that style. When it's iconic heros on a cover looking smug and in charge however, his art looks simplistic and the characters look like they're meant for a coloring book. He needs to just stick to interior art.

*acting like I know what I'm talking about*


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ive  loved jrjr's wolverine ever since enemy of the state



I agree here.  His Wolverine can look good.  His Juggernaut isn't bad either.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 15, 2010)

^ I agree with this as well. But I'm sure not one agrees when I say his Spidey and Thor are awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't hate the guy cus he does have talent. I do find it annoying when people talk about him like he's the best artist of the generation though, because he's _nowhere_ close to that, imo. He is, in fact, a poor man's Frank Quitely.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't like his style, but I respect that it is his style and not a lack of skill.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 15, 2010)

> *CAPTAIN AMERICA #606*
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by BUTCH GUICE
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...



ZEMO!!!





> *ATLAS #1*
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by GABRIEL HARDMAN & CHRIS SAMNEE
> Cover by TERRY DODSON
> ...







> *FANTASTIC FOUR #579*
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...







> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #26*
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Heroic Age Variant by TBA
> ...







> PUNISHER #17
> Written by RICK REMENDER
> Penciled by ROLANEL BOSCHI
> Cover by MIKE MCKONE
> ...







> *THOR #610*
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Art by DOUG BRAITHWAITE
> Cover by MICO SUAYAN
> ...



More at


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 15, 2010)

fantastic four please


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thor vs. Clor.

About fucking time.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought 'Clor' died for the second time in the Initiative....


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

The Daredevil street level event is coming...





> *DAREDEVIL: CAGE MATCH #1
> Written by ANTONY JOHNSTON
> Pencils by Sean Chen
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> The Daredevil street level event is coming...



First time I've ever seen tiara Luke Cage look raw.

I'm so excited!

But so torn!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

I have faith.  Sounds SO good.  And DD is low listed enough to maybe escape the ruining.  Cage may bring their attention in, unless Bendis just ignores it.  Sadly that seems the best thing tohope for.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

I actually would not mind Bendis involvement in the slightest, since it _is_ Daredevilcentric.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I thought 'Clor' died for the second time in the Initiative....



Didn't he just fly off?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Thor vs. Clor.
> 
> About fucking time.



I've been waiting for this one as well.



Petes12 said:


> Didn't he just fly off?



I believe he did.  I think he left the fight seeking out the real Thor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Luke Cage Noir* premiere hardcover: $19.99; : $13.50

*adds to cart.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Luke Cage Noir* premiere hardcover: $19.99; : $13.50
> 
> *adds to cart.



Who needs it? I gots the indie issues


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> The Daredevil street level event is coming...



Reading the preview, there is no way the new thunderbolts  wont play a role with the shadowlands

1) DD goes nuts with using The Hand
2) Luke Finds Out
???
3) Profit!  [/nametwin]


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

was i the only one that read the Strange mini series?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

No. It was kinda neat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. It was kinda neat.



I kno rite?

IT was like Dr. Who with magic, id follow  a ongoing like that definitely


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

> *SECRET AVENGERS #1
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by MIKE DEODATO
> Wraparound & Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...






> *AVENGERS #1
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> Pencils & Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> Variant by JOHN ROMITA JR.
> ...







> *AVENGERS ASSEMBLE #1
> Written by JEFF CHRISTIANSEN, ROB LONDON, MICHAEL HOSKIN, RONALD BYRD, MARKUS RAYMOND, MADISON CARTER, GABRIEL SHECHTER, KEVIN GARCIA, SEAN MCQUAID, MIKE O'SULLIVAN, CHRIS BIGGS & JACOB ROUGEMONT
> Select Character Artwork by GUS VAZQUEZ
> Cover by MIKE MCKONE*
> ...





> *AVENGERS SPOTLIGHT #1
> Written by JOHN RHETT THOMAS
> Cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.*
> Marvel begins a new Heroic Age of Avengers action in May, with the first issues of Brian Michael Bendis' AVENGERS and Ed Brubaker's SECRET AVENGERS leading the way! To celebrate this new Heroic Age for Earth's Mightiest Heroes, we want all SPOTLIGHT faithful to assemble for a double-sized extravaganza jam-packed with inside information, interviews, preview art and some very special surprises. This month's SPOTLIGHT is all things Avengers: Who survived SIEGE? Which heroes passed the Initiative? What's up with Luke Cage and his renegade Avengers? What's life like in a post-Dark Reign world? And where doe Steve Rogers fit into all of this? If you are a fan of the Avengers -- old school or new -- this is a must-buy piece of Marvel memorabilia!
> 64 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ ?$3.99








> *ENTER THE HEROIC AGE #1
> Written by CHRISTOS N. GAGE, JEFF PARKER, KELLY SUE DECONNICK, & JIM MCCANN
> Penciled by MIKE MCKONE, GABRIEL HARDMAN, DAVID
> LOPEZ, KEV WALKER & MORE!
> ...







> *THUNDERBOLTS #144
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by KEV WALKER
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...












oh and 





> *SECRET WARRIORS #16
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by STEFANO CASELLI
> Cover by JIM CHEUNG
> ...



No S.H.I.E.L.D. in May


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> was i the only one that read the Strange mini series?



Nope.  It was rather fun it was. Much >> Brother Vodoo's.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Variant Cover to Shield #1




Yes that is Kang's helmet on the floor near his feet


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Leonardo Davinci was one handed?

Sweet


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> was i the only one that read the Strange mini series?





Banhammer said:


> Nope.  It was rather fun it was. Much >> Brother Vodoo's.



It was good, but not better than Voodoo's


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Really? Brother Vodoo did nothing for me. Nothing I say.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Variant Cover to Shield #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really am curious to read how he deals with Galactus.

Also bet Illuminati was pre-S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

Daredevil was cool.  Bakuto is neat.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2010)

So am i the only one pleasantly surprised by Doomwar? Never read BP, but I enjoyed this.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

There were a couple of things that bothered me, not because they were bad, mind you, but because I keep waiting for Reggie Hudlim to show up and troll us.


Like Cypher interrupting a meeting. I mean, I was like "What? Who is this chick? And why is she the one interrupting that meeting, she never did anything at all relevant before.."
And how they are the first book to actually reference president obama, outside of "Spider-Man and Obama team up"
And how T'Chala looks like he's holding Captain America's shield.
And how the lock after the ancient mistycal wall of the forgotten blood seals of the lizard tribe, is a really tricky lock pick? That Victor VonDoom can't be bothered to open himself? 
And why didn't cyclops send the whole X-Force? It's not like they're flashy. Or Cypher. Cypher could have litterally just simply valtzed in there, wack doom in the head with ACME PantherTazer 3000 and ended this whole shenaningan.
Or just have pixy drop everyone in the middle of the room.
It's not like absolutely everyone in that island owes Storm favors.
And in a war against Doom and Wakanda, they can't go up to Reed Richards? They were part of the fantastic four for a while after all, and it is thei bad guy.

That and a whole lot of other little things


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2010)

wait cipher was in doomwar? i didn't see her


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah she warns Ciclops T'Chala is at the door.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah she warns Ciclops T'Chala is at the door.


Damn her powers really work, you dont even notice her unless you are REALLY paying attention


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #576 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2010)

Hickman the best

And also, Hello Jhonny... >_>


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

Hickman double shot




*Spoiler*: _Secret Warriors #13 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder why Secret Warriors isn't tying into Seige.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

Hickman has a very tight plan with a set amount of issues.

However he is writing a one-shot tie-in.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> There were a couple of things that bothered me, not because they were bad, mind you, but because I keep waiting for Reggie Hudlim to show up and troll us.
> 
> 
> Like Cypher interrupting a meeting. I mean, I was like "What? Who is this chick? And why is she the one interrupting that meeting, she never did anything at all relevant before.."
> ...



They got nightcrawler instead of pixie, same power more popular and 'cool' character. 

also, fantastic four are part of doomwar somehow too. they just werent in issue 1.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

If the fall of the hulks happens after Doomwar, and before Siege, how came Nick Fury dosen't know Zeus is dead and has nothing to fear from him, and can bring Alex into battle any way he wishes?



Also, ouch, Fenris twins. I liked it better when the girl was dead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If the fall of the hulks happens after Doomwar, and before Siege, how came Nick Fury dosen't know Zeus is dead and has nothing to fear from him, and can bring Alex into battle any way he wishes?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ouch, Fenris twins. I liked it better when the girl was dead.



Because lol comics at coordinating anything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

Didn't JMS leave Marvel because his Thor plans were messed up by Siege?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Is that why that awesome Thor run ended? Shit, fuck you marvel, you break my heart sometimes


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2010)

yes.

ALL of JMS' plans for Spider-Man were utterly gutted and destroyed by CW and the aftermath and he did not wish for it to happen again.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't JMS leave Marvel because his Thor plans were messed up by Siege?



That, or he just really wanted to write superman.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Isn't that the crap I hear DC pulls?

Man. He walks, BKV walks, and Loeb still works.....


----------



## Taleran (Feb 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> If the fall of the hulks happens after Doomwar, and before Siege, how came Nick Fury dosen't know Zeus is dead and has nothing to fear from him, and can bring Alex into battle any way he wishes?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ouch, Fenris twins. I liked it better when the girl was dead.



You are assuming that Fury only has 1 reason not to want to bring Phobos into combat


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

BKV simply got caught up trying to make LOST coherent, finishing *Y* & *Ex* (heh) and now, writing movies


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You are assuming that Fury only has 1 reason not to want to bring Phobos into combat



RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RA-Oh I just wanted to see him pwning the Sentry, 'tis all. I mean, this is exactly how the skrulls got rid of him, remember?


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RA-Oh I just wanted to see him pwning the Sentry, 'tis all. I mean, this is exactly how the skrulls got rid of him, remember?



nothing would be ore glorious that God of war, god of fear, taking out the sentry with aid of thor once he hears about his old man kickin' the bucket.

NOTHING


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

Or Hercules AND Ares delivering the deathblow to Sentry.

. . . With Thor too.

. . . or Mjolnir alongside the Adamantine Mace, smashing Sentry/Void's face in.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2010)

The chains of the ghost rider, Mjolnir, Adamantine Mace and Godkiller (or is it grasscutter?) bashing the sentry in.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> BKV simply got caught up trying to make LOST coherent, finishing *Y* & *Ex* (heh) and now, writing movies



BKV is a douch. He let runaways start to suck. Whedon had the last great story. The current arc is ass


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2010)

you can't one-up molecule powers without stronger molecule powers, guys
you just can't


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2010)

Mr Bendis is trying something risky for his first Avengers story



> My first storyline in 'Avengers' is going to be a Kang story, which I've never done before. We came up with a very cool hook for Kang that I've not seen [before], and I think will be a lot of fun for Avengers fans, both old and new."




and this made me lol



> 'Perfect!' John does rain better than anyone and it's hard not to just have it raining everyday in the book. He does the best comic rain in the world."


----------



## Es (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, god. At least he's not going anywhere Hulk related, from what I have heard Bendis knows nothing about the Hulk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> Oh, god. At least he's not going anywhere Hulk related, from what I have heard Bendis knows nothing about the Hulk.



its still bound to be better then what loeb is churning out


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> BKV is a douch. He let runaways start to suck. Whedon had the last great story. The current arc is ass



*HEY*

Y had a spectacular finale and Ex looks to be headed the same way, that makes up for it infinitely.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

fuck      you


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 22, 2010)

Y never delivers on its fab opening.


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Y never delivers on its fab opening.



my thoughs: 


Kilowog said:


> fuck      you


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 22, 2010)

Once you get pass all the plot twists and secrets, you're standing in a  veritable wasteland of trite plotting and dialogue.

And the art is never as dynamic as the story needs it to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2010)

mow said:


> Fuck Runaways.



ashut your whore mouth you lice infested blistering pile of Loeb


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2010)

I cant wait for the day Loeb pens Runaways.

With art by Greg Land and covers by David Finch.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

You know who is cooler than the Runaways 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *HEY*
> 
> Y had a spectacular finale and Ex looks to be headed the same way, that makes up for it infinitely.


I agree but he still let ramos get his hands on that gold mine


mow said:


> Fuck Runaways.


*pimp slaps* quite bitch the adults are taking 


Taleran said:


> You know who is cooler than the Runaways
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



now, but from Pride and joy to dead end kids was gold


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> *pimp slaps* quite bitch the adults are taking
> 
> 
> now, but from Pride and joy to dead end kids was gold



This could be one of the funniest posts I have seen in a while.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 22, 2010)

NO MORE RAMOS!!!!!



> 'Monday I have to turn in the outline for Runways 8, part two of the zombie story. Because the story is in the here and now, I wanted to come up with a new way of creating zombies, instead of the old zombie juice or graveyard days. I think I came up with something fun. I hope you get a kick out of it. Issue 6 was Humberto Ramos’ last issue. The next 3 will be drawn by a new artist.'



here


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> NO MORE RAMOS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> here



ooo i hope they put him back on X-men


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Y never delivers on its fab opening.





ghstwrld said:


> Once you get pass all the plot twists and secrets, you're standing in a  veritable wasteland of trite plotting and dialogue.
> 
> And the art is never as dynamic as the story needs it to be.


Get out.


Taleran said:


> You know who is cooler than the Runaways
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Be that as it may, I still enjoyed a lot of the BKV stuff.  No real defense, I just did.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2010)

mow said:


> I cant wait for the day Loeb pens Runaways.
> 
> With art by Greg Land and covers by David Finch.


I'm going to the summer pre-realease of iron man 2 movie
I will spoil the shit out of it


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 22, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Get out.




The San Fran adventure is a prime example.  It's basically a hodgepodge of bad action movie clichés coupled with bad self-conscious dialogue that's supposed to make the audience bypass the ridiculous plot long enough to become enamored by the next reveal/mystery/plot twist.

If you're going to give me a sleazy Sly Stallone flick on the Golden Gate Bridge, the least you can do is package it with dynamic and propulsive art, but alas this isn't so.  All we get are weak compositions, nondescript locales, and boxy characters.

No, thank you.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2010)

Y should've been a lot shorter. I might've read it then.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

"Peace" and "Y"  make up for all sins


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg Land can't draw Runaways Mow

How are you spose to give minors centerfold like bodies?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 22, 2010)

Plus, we were promised a definitive answer for the half-pocalypse and never given one.

WHAT A MOTHER-FUCKIN' JOKE!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

Never heard such promise and really never expected an answer


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 23, 2010)

Ridiculous!

The entire first volume is a quid pro quo.

Five or so suppositions - weak ones at that - for the first or second biggest question raised in the story - the other being the mystery of Yorick and the monkey's survival - is a total breach.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

I expected a detailed explanation for the death of the Y chromosome as much as I expect a detailed explanation for what caused the second American Civil War in DMZ.

Also I suppose you hate Ex too? [/puts hand on infraction button]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Plus, we were promised a definitive answer for the half-pocalypse and never given one.
> 
> WHAT A MOTHER-FUCKIN' JOKE!



Probably in solicits. . . which aren't accurate all the time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 23, 2010)

Y's narrative structure is more like Lost's.

I'm certain folks would be extremely tight if Lost failed to deliver reveals - as in hard answers rather than weak suppositions - for key mysteries in the story.

And, yeah, Ex Machina is merely okay as a concept driven drama.  As a whole story?  It's not so good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

I honestly never saw it that way at all during my reading or looking back.

Seriously was just in it for the character's stories


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

Big Hickman interview, he talks about SHIELD and Secret Warriors


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Hickman is easily my favorite writer currently working for Marvel, and everything he says continues to back it up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Y's narrative structure is more like Lost's.
> 
> I'm certain folks would be extremely tight if Lost failed to deliver reveals - as in hard answers rather than weak suppositions - for key mysteries in the story.
> 
> And, yeah, Ex Machina is merely okay as a concept driven drama.  As a whole story?  It's not so good.



This, I agree.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

> *IGN Comics: Looking at that teaser image Marvel put out a few weeks ago, you've got da Vinci's sketch of Galactus and a couple Infinity Gems on the table and all that. How much are familiar Marvel elements like that going to factor into the story?*
> 
> Hickman: There's a lot of that stuff in there. I'm not saying which specific things are going to pop up, but we have a lot of very interesting takes on how different Marvel elements would tie into historic events. There's a Russian polymath who postulated the existence of Antarctica before it was every actually discovered. We take stuff like that and we twist it into "Well, how do we know we didn't go there? Maybe he was the first man at Antarctica" and all that. We do that a lot.


oh god


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

Secret Warriors #13 was FANTASTIC

and its interesting that Shield will be part in the future, since Marvel tends to shy away from futures not having to do with X


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 24, 2010)

Last issue of Ms. Marvel was anti climatic

I still Love Sana Takeda's art though i hope he gets put on another book

Edit:after rereading it i am starting to like the idea of Spidey and Carol together


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

things I think about when reading Avnegers: Initative

Her claws are scratchy
she wears a bikiny
here cames our pal
tigra the kitty

Hood: TIIIGRAAAAAAAAA

Tigra:meow


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

I liked Tigra better when she knew her place.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah, she deserves to tear into him hard.  He made a powerplay backing Norman and it's time for just desserts.  I only hope he ends up ok. Oh ghost.  You're the best.  I really should go read IIM.  I guess.  But.  I.  Just.  Don't.  Like.  Stark.


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

the movie didn't convert you to IM fandom? weird


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

IIM will change that viewpoint


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

did iim came out this week? Must have missed it


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

No.  It made me like Downey Jr. more.  Really, I watched Iron Man more for Downey-Stark being awesome and constructing the armors than actual armor.  How long is the current IIM run as if I gave it another shot, I'd want to start from the start.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuck Iron Man


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

CG's with CoCo.  I'm with CG.  Though, you could replace IM with The Avengers and it'd stick.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Fraction has made me completely forgive Tony for Civil War and actually feel sorry for him.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

I pretty much just read from Iron Man movie onwards, and it's pretty great


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

People are still hung up about Stark in Civil War? Jesus.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> People are still hung up about Stark in Civil War? Jesus.



Iam a little Cause through the hole thing he was all "iam smart listen to me iam the only one who knows whats going"

Guess what Steve Rogers Called Dark Reign Happening, But tony Didn't listen

Every thing Osborune has done is on Tonys hands in my oppinion


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

You can't take personality seriously in any comic written by Millar

EVER


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Fraction has made me completely forgive Tony for Civil War and actually feel sorry for him.



Yeah, only Idc bout what he did in CW so eg.getting Bill Foster killed was the only thing I had beef with.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, only Idc bout what he did in CW so eg.getting Bill Foster killed was the only thing I had beef with.



i am a little pissed  Tony and Reed haven't Gotten more shit For Cloning Thor in the first place


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

What does Steve Roger's rez spin around? Because I remember Thor conjuring his spirit in the aniversary of his death


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

We've been over this that was JMS not playing nice with everyone else


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> What does Steve Roger's rez spin around? Because I remember Thor conjuring his spirit in the aniversary of his death



I think it was actually the Spirt of America materializing on Steve's Behalf,


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

I like james morrison


----------



## shit (Feb 26, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Iam a little Cause through the hole thing he was all "iam smart listen to me iam the only one who knows whats going"
> 
> Guess what Steve Rogers Called Dark Reign Happening, But tony Didn't listen
> 
> Every thing Osborune has done is on Tonys hands in my oppinion



He never would've gone through with it if Reed hadn't kept telling him he was right on. I'm sick of Reed dumping all his responsibility in this on Tony like a bitch.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

JMS wrote it near the end of his relationship with Marvel so he wasn't on the loop on Reborn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Juggalo said:


> He never would've gone through with it if Reed hadn't kept telling him he was right on. I'm sick of Reed dumping all his responsibility in this on Tony like a bitch.



Reed is just as responsible

the difference is is that tony was the face of the hole mess


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You can't take personality seriously in any comic written by Millar
> 
> EVER



Flash, Aztek?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

That wasn't just Millar writing and he was younger then not in asshole ville


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

People are forgetting that if we forget the illuminati's role, Luke Cage is almost every bit as responsible for say, Secret Invasion as Tony.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That wasn't just Millar writing and he was younger then not in asshole ville



was mostly him, but I'll give you the 2nd one.


1985

also
 this here
but this was written for children so I guess it doesn't count


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

Hes talking about the Illuminati going to the Skrull world in one of those issues


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

guy at 4th letter said it better than me



> Luke Cage is a great idea for leader here. For one, he too used to be a criminal. It’s been a long while since he’s needed to redeem himself for that, but what he does need to redeem himself for is his poor leadership. The dude practically ran the New Avengers into the ground and helped bring forth the Secret Invasion, only Tony Stark’s high profile steals all the blame. Now the man who led heroes while being called outlaws can lead outlaws under the guise of heroes.
> 
> Maybe this time he’ll do a better job picking out any betrayers in the group.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> guy at 4th letter said it better than me



you cant blame cage for what happened with the Skrulls, every one was paranoid that was the point

Cage did a a decent job In Spite of what was happening


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2010)

There is nothing I can say that won't make me unpopular and unfairly take merit away from the experience that was new avengers


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2010)

Hickman writing the kids into the FF Letters section


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Cage lead the Avengers? Only time I remeber that is when they asked him if he would and he declined.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Cage lead the Avengers? Only time I remeber that is when they asked him if he would and he declined.



he was unofficially made leader when cap died


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> he was unofficially made leader when cap died



Eh. I stopped reading after CW and didn't start again till Dark Reign


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Fraction has made me completely forgive Tony for Civil War and actually feel sorry for him.



As a person who hated tony even before CW, I must agree with this.


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

The man convinced me there could be great stories about Tony with the "Five Nightmares" arc. Before every writer seemed to focus on "Hey lets make Tony look like the worlds greatest douche beeing a total ass to anyone that does not like his decissions".

Cant wait to order the Omnibus when i have a bit more spare cash.
(soo many good books coming out and Absolute ASS, and Planetary 1+2 will devour a lot of my hard earned cash )


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 28, 2010)

Considering the weak second and third acts, Planetary most definitely isn't worth 100+ dollars.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2010)

Ha. He's gonna an ultimate ass


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Considering the weak second and third acts, Planetary most definitely isn't worth 100+ dollars.



Absolute Planetary 1 was originally priced at $50 when it was first released.

Now, it's at $75. . . SAME BOOK, SAME PAGES, NOTHING NEW. But a freaking EXTRA of $25.

FFS, it's a cheat. . .


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> he was unofficially made leader when cap died



I think it was more everyone was afraid to piss him off and just did as they were told by him.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

REAL


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2010)

Lets cancel a book to start a new #1


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

this should at least get the Immonen fans to shut the fuck up


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Luke carrying a Random piece of metal is the only constant part of his costume


----------



## Deviate (Mar 1, 2010)

This is so retarded. If this was written by someone else it could justify a relaunch, but this is just the same old game with Bendis. 

Hmm, Spider-Woman, Spider-Man, Wolverine, and Cap are in the 'old' Avengers, maybe this team is just Luke Cage and the other street level guys.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

Just occurred to me.

This is Bendis' _in_ to be involved with Shadowlands.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking of that too. Bendis doing street level is always okay in my book.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2010)

no such thing as too much Luke Cage


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

There is. If it's a black panther.


I miss him bringing out Wrecker's crowbar. that shit is like, the badass thing to bring to a siege fight


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> There is. If it's a black panther.
> 
> 
> I miss him bringing out Wrecker's crowbar. that shit is like, the badass thing to bring to a siege fight



he should of kept it IMO


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

Didn't he? Man, he needs to get it back. Get a little of that Thor vibe going on in him.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> this should at least get the Immonen fans to shut the fuck up



hostile! 

yeah im satisfied though i think immonen would be great on the main avenger's book. street avengers could have called for a slightly grittier artist. but whatever.

I can't believe they couldn't think of a name other than new avengers for this. they're not really new at this point.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2010)

Grittier artist?

Like say...a certain Leinil Francis Yu

tehehehehe


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2010)

SLIGHTLY 

I was thinking more along the lines of one of the recent daredevil artists or something.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

Really the missed opportunity here is the book could be called New Heroes for Hire


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> this should at least get the Immonen fans to shut the fuck up



BETTER TO BE A IMMONEN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAN A BAGLEY *WHORE*.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

imonen was such a breath of fresh air after ramos in runaways, that  I nearly came with her work


But that's like saying I really liked Obama once he kicked bush out the door.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

oh I love me some Immonen but I've seen some people go out of their way to shit on JRJR for not being Immonen.

Also It'd be interesting if they got a 'Daredevil' type gritty artist like Maleev, Lark, Aja or Mann.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh I love me some Immonen but I've seen some people go out of their way to shit on JRJR for not being Immonen.
> 
> Also It'd be interesting if they got a 'Daredevil' type gritty artist like Maleev, Lark, Aja or Mann.



I've said this once, and I've said it before, JrJr is an icon artist of my childhood.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _IRON MAN/THOR FCBD 2010 EDITION
Creative Team: (W) Matt Fraction (A/C) John Romita, Jr.
Publisher: MARVEL COMICS
The perfect jumping-on point for any and all readers...and it's FREE! When rogue mega-billionaires with world-destroying technology threaten the safety of the entire world...and the moon...Thor and Iron Man join forces! In time for the exciting launch of new stories and a bold new direction for Invincible Iron Man and Thor, superstars Matt Fraction and John Romita Jr. team up to bring you two of Marvel's heaviest hitters like you've never seen them before! A major new direction for the Marvel Universe kicks off HERE - on Free Comic Book Day!
36pgs, FC
FREE!_


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate that idea  I could barely stand "Nu-Earth" as it was.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2010)

welp now that the Inhumans are gone I bet they figure 'why not?'


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2010)

they've said they've been on it since 2005


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2010)

You know, that actually looks pretty good. If the book looks like that, I won't mind Romita's art at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

After OMD, biggest amount of bullshit I've seen so far.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh I love me some Immonen but I've seen some people go out of their way to shit on JRJR for being JRJR


fixed 

edit- jesus CBG you're just never gonna let that go are you


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 3, 2010)

"I take responsibility for my actions as long as it doesn,t involve my former wife."
Would have been more fitting.


----------



## Rod (Mar 3, 2010)

So did they retcon back MJ already?

No?

Fuck you Joe. Fuck you. _|_


----------



## Deviate (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess this still fits into the theory that 'New' will be street level Avengers, but why the flying fuck is he on two teams. Will Avengers and New Avengers end up like X-Men Team Blue and Team Gold from the 90's?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I guess this still fits into the theory that 'New' will be street level Avengers, *but why the flying fuck is he on two teams*. Will Avengers and New Avengers end up like X-Men Team Blue and Team Gold from the 90's?



He's been taking some lessons from Wolverine


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 3, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> no such thing as too much Luke Cage



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

This is starting to get RIGODDAMNDICULOUS


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm easily manipulated by my childhood icons.

-I'm a Marvel Zealot


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 3, 2010)

*General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread 2*

Nice!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

deadpool does what's gotta be done. Wolverine just growls and slashes alot.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2010)

Mighty Avengers this week  OH MY GOD


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

Invincible Iron Man was pretty damn cool.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 3, 2010)

I love hank pym. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Deviate said:


> I guess this still fits into the theory that 'New' will be street level Avengers, but why the flying fuck is he on two teams. Will Avengers and New Avengers end up like X-Men Team Blue and Team Gold from the 90's?



He hasn't been in the Avengers teasers for the main team. If I had to guess, the first issue of Avengers will set up how the teams split up, with Spider-man, Cage and Wolverine on NA and Bucky, Thor, IM, hawkeye and Spider-woman on the main team.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

blackshikamaru said:


> I love hank pym. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2010)

How did they Vision assist returning Cap to the presnt.

Did they remember he is kang's armor yet?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Invincible Iron Man was pretty damn cool.



I called the ending!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I called the ending!


it made me 



Banhammer said:


>



he is 

Let it go


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

the term is Marvel ZOMBIE, not ZEALOT 

also you called the phone?


----------



## mow (Mar 4, 2010)

I love Mr. Sims


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2010)

Did they just skrull Iron Man on us, or did they actually did it right?
I can't tell.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

mow said:


> I love Mr. Sims



From Pete's lil' black book. . .


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

So Logan is gonna be in the team... surprise... surprise...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I bet Deadpool will show up somewhere.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinda saw that coming, though I'm surprised they didn't change the costume...


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2010)

its about Damn time!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Zombies are passive, Marvel fans nowadays are a rather energetic and active bunch.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

28 Days Later zombies


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2010)

Luke Cage Marital Problems and Drinking Buddies strike force ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally bought new SW and FF

Sebastian 
THE SATAN CLAW 


also I'd imagine Namor will not be pleased about the return of the old kings :ho





Taleran said:


> Hickman writing the kids into the FF Letters section


GO TO YOUR ROOM


Taleran said:


> Mighty Avengers this week  OH MY GOD


oh god


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Was it really Loki?  If so, face.  If not, FACE!


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2010)

ugh!

Girl Comics is as flimsy and frivolous as Strange Tales.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats the premise?


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2010)

Observe and rejoice: Girls can make comics too!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

One day.  One day girl comics as well as girl comics will be seen as good comics and not just made by and involving girls.  Ah well, call me when.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

. . . What the?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 5, 2010)

Filmdrunk said:
			
		

> So Chris McQuarrie and Bryan Singer for Wolverine and X-Men… but also Fox?  I don’t know how to feel about that.  It’s like finding out you’re having steak for dinner, but your retarded brother who plays with his wiener all day is going to cook it.


BTW: That team did Usual Suspects.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

and Valkryie


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2010)

That is so freakin awesome, were not for a friendly gamble I would have put that in my signature.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

So how many avengers titles are there?

Straight up
Secret
New

Am i missing anything? Who's writing new?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you really just ask who is writing New Avengers

and here I thought you were getting better


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Academy

either Slott or Gage are expected to write it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2010)

Currently reading Brubaker's Devil Inside and Out which I bought in trades

AM PLEASED


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Did you really just ask who is writing New Avengers
> 
> and here I thought you were getting better



Sorry your grace, don't keep up with marvel news, which is why I asked.

Didn't think Bendis would be doing Avengers and New Avengers. 



Kilowog said:


> Academy
> 
> either Slott or Gage are expected to write it



Ah. I thought Marvel wanted to trim their avengers titles? Not just give them all heroic age replacements.

Meh, as long as they're good.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2010)

Superhero Banter Team the Book


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Superhero Banter Team the Book



Do want please!:33


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Sorry your grace, don't keep up with marvel news, which is why I asked.
> 
> Didn't think Bendis would be doing Avengers and New Avengers.



Well he's been doing Mighty/New and then New/Dark



> Ah. I thought Marvel wanted to trim their avengers titles? Not just give them all heroic age replacements.
> 
> Meh, as long as they're good.



Marvel? Trim titles down?

You do realize those two terms do not belong in the same sentence....right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well he's been doing Mighty/New and then New/Dark



True, don't know why I thought he'd just be doing one.



> Marvel? Trim titles down?
> 
> You do realize those two terms do not belong in the same sentence....right?



Also true.

Like I said, I'm not really a marvel guy, just follow a few titles, then pick up a random here and there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

I suggest you read every comic with Namor in it. It will increase the size of your manhood


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I suggest you read every comic with Namor in it. It will increase the size of your manhood



I personally can say that this man speaks the truth.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I suggest you read every comic with Namor in it. It will increase the size of your manhood



While I can't say i've read them all, I can say that one of my criteria for "random pick up" is any book with Namor in it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Millar Nemesis video interview 



I love how he spends half of it explaining things that could be summed up in "Evil Batman" (likely for legal issue).   Still he reveals a couple tidbits of plot.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)

I'dd much rather read hero joker


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I suggest you read every comic with Namor in it. It will increase the size of your manhood



So much that you'll need to cart it around.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## shit (Mar 8, 2010)

and now I find myself disturbed


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

never heard of her


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2010)

And bendis picks yet another no name to make relevant.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bendis isn't writing Avengers Academy, Gage is. Cannon fodder is pretty normal for initiative.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2010)

Will this Avengers Academy feature people who are already Avengers? Like, certain younger Avengers as it were?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

LIKE Kid Psycho BUT


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't read sites, I just saw the photo.  Veil's an avenger is what they are saying to the semi-smart mark.  The ones taht research the image get the truth, but is so much digging worth it?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

It says she's in Avengers Academy, not an Avenger proper. I just happened to know its being written by gage, which is no surprise since it's basically the same premise of initiative.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2010)

beat me to it.  I totally just read the quote the first time.  So, history of Veil?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

finally got around to _finishing_ Millar's *1985*.  Good comic.  A LOT closer to the more reserved Millar that wrote for DC in the 90's before he got caught up with "extreme" stories.

Also I'm a sucker for a happy ending.


----------



## shit (Mar 9, 2010)

^I was disappointed in the ending, much too tidy. The rest was neat.



Agmaster said:


> So, history of Veil?



*shrugs* I figure they don't want me to know since she's so obscure, so I'll keep that going.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2010)

There was just something about the last couple pages that just got me


also Bendis talks about the New Avengers relaunch


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2010)

Ending was the best part for me, unfortunately the whole MoD thingie coming later left me with a bitter taste of the overall experience.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2010)

> IGN Comics: I wanted to ask you about Spider-Man and Wolverine. They're on the cover of Avengers #1. Are they on two Avengers teams now?
> 
> Bendis: It's a fluid situation. But what's going to happen, which is funny, is the fluidity is going to become an issue. There's going to be one place where everyone is hanging out, and another place they're supposed to be.



*groan* *groan*


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds neats



Couldn't tell from the last one, but from this one its looking like Mike McKone is doing the art


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

is this guy a new character or what?

man academy fodder don't have particularly good costumes so far


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2010)

these are all preexisting characters


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

you sure? i looked up the last one and it looks like the same codename as another character but the girl herself, and her powers, looked new.

and this guy im not finding anything on.

edit: and yeah the newsarama article confirms that veil is a new character.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *groan* *groan*



I just envisioned a Flintstones sceanario where Spidey and Wolvie are rushing back and fourth between Avengers and New Avengers meetings, only to be hit in the head with a frying pan by Luke Cage


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

New avengers preview looks pretty sick, I love closeups of bucky!Cap's luger (I know its not a luger but damn it im calling it a luger) even if i wish he had a 1911.

Looking forward to avengers academy. So what exactly is going to happen to the 50 state initiative? I'm guessing that will be dealt with in academy? I just wanna see more cloud 9, although I highly doubt I will.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think making a joke out of wolverine/spider being in both books would've been funny if bendis hadn't spoiled it. and assuming that they settle into NA and stay out of avengers after the first few issues.

It's weird to say this because I love thor and IM so much and its been ages seeing the big 3 in one book (so long that i haven't actually read a comic with all 3 on the regular roster)... 

but I'm looking forward more to NA now than Avengers. Jessica Jones + Thing + Spiderman + Wolverine + Cage has great lulz potential, and the book fits Bendis' strengths better too. Oh, and better art.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to secret the most, NA and avengers are tied for me.

I'm really looking forward to seeing how Bucky!Cap works with Iron Man and Thor, but you're definitely right that NA has more lulz potential.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to secret the most, NA and avengers are tied for me.

I'm really looking forward to seeing how Bucky!Cap works with Iron Man and Thor, but you're definitely right that NA has more lulz potential.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

When all the Avengers titles got cancelled and "heroic Age" was announced with only one main Avenger title I thought they wanted a fresh/clean start, and therfore just one book.

Then came Secret Avengers, and I was like: "ok, so 2 titles, B-listers need some love too "
Then suddenly Marvels money-characters Spidey and Wolverine started on New Avengers and a third title was born. And I fail to see the point of this book (well exept it being a money machine for Bendis)
And now Avengers academy, which actually sounds cool, but making it the 4th Avenger title

So what was the f#^king point in cancelling the old titles if 4 more are gonna take their place?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> When all the Avengers titles got cancelled and "heroic Age" was announced with only one main Avenger title I thought they wanted a fresh/clean start, and therfore just one book.
> 
> Then came Secret Avengers, and I was like: "ok, so 2 titles, B-listers need some love too "
> Then suddenly Marvels money-characters Spidey and Wolverine started on New Avengers and a third title was born. And I fail to see the point of this book (well exept it being a money machine for Bendis)
> ...


TBH only one that _didn_'t need cancelling is NA. They'll be no Dark Avengers, so no need for them. Mighty Avengers is gone because it had Pym in it() but NA is being relaunched with basiclly the same cast sooooooo idk.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> When all the Avengers titles got cancelled and "heroic Age" was announced with only one main Avenger title I thought they wanted a fresh/clean start, and therfore just one book.
> 
> Then came Secret Avengers, and I was like: "ok, so 2 titles, B-listers need some love too "
> Then suddenly Marvels money-characters Spidey and Wolverine started on New Avengers and a third title was born. And I fail to see the point of this book (well exept it being a money machine for Bendis)
> ...


signals the end of the current overarcing storyline and creates a 'jumping on point'. basically saying "here's where a new story begins".


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2010)

Reminds me of Morrison JLA and Ellis Stormwatch from the late 90's

Bringing Back the Superheroics to get out of the Doom and Gloom of the Previous Age of comics

(like Heroes Return too)


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't feel like Dark Reign was all that doom n gloom though. It's not like the heroes were all emo or overly gritty or anything.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not talking about just the last crossover

I'm talking about comics generally since Identity Crisis


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> TBH only one that _didn_'t need cancelling is NA. They'll be no Dark Avengers, so no need for them. Mighty Avengers is gone because it had Pym in it() but NA is being relaunched with basiclly the same cast sooooooo idk.



Ahh yes Hank..... 

No doubt that Young Avengers will also return



Petes12 said:


> signals the end of the current overarcing storyline and creates a 'jumping on point'. basically saying "here's where a new story begins".



Guess my fault for being tricked by Marvels media talk about wanting to bring the true Avengers back with heroic age stuff, and somehow I thought they woud have 1 main title

That being said: the concept for Avengers academy sounds pretty nice. I'm guessing most of them will be all new chracters


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

New team book



I'm excited


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2010)

^ in before they try to bring down Nitro and blow up a school


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2010)

Lafuente's Nomad looks like Peter Parker 

I'll give this a try because the Nomad mini was really good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 10, 2010)

Why is Firestar back to her old costume in that image.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

I didnt know she had a new costume


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> New team book
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited



*Sees Arana(?) and is kinda excited, Sees Nomad and is really excited. Realizes the rest of those cunts look pretty fail made. Wonders why Nomad and Arana cant just join the YAs*


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't have more than 1 captain america wannabe on a single team.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Gravity is cool, what's wrong with Gravity?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

never read anything with him myself, was only vaguely aware of his existence


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Gravity is cool, what's wrong with Gravity?



Never heard em. Has he been in anything that would I should know of?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Only really showed up in his own origin mini and made a couple appearances in Beyond!, McDuffie's FF and Initiative


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2010)

who's nomad?

And why would you have them join a group of canceled teens only that one guy can write properly?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Nomad = girl bucky from another Earth.  currently back up comic to bru's Cap


Alos team is called "Young Allies", which was the name of Bucky's teenage nazi fighting gang in WW2


----------



## Deviate (Mar 10, 2010)

Who's the big guy in the back?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Big guy's new, sorta. Apparently there was a version of him in Nomad's liefeldworld or whatever, but this version is a new guy.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2010)

that is just creepy


----------



## shit (Mar 11, 2010)

dude's in need of a paintjob


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 11, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Who's the big guy in the back?


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay there is something I have to get off my chest.

Why is it that guys like Herc and Tony get all the women in the marvel universe, yet none of them get pregnant? I'm pretty sure every male member of the x-men has done it with every female member of the x-men, yet they hardly get pregnant. I'm pretty sure Spider-man has gotten his share of ass. 

However Hulk gets a few girls. He has three or maybe even four kids if Scorpion really is his. Hell all he had to do was kiss Thundra, and she stole his DNA to make herself pregnant.

So I just have one question, why this happening to the Hulk. Other heroes get way more tail, yet he's stuck with childcare and baby mama drama.

WHY!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2010)

Because it was part of a bigger plan


----------



## Gooba (Mar 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay there is something I have to get off my chest.
> 
> Why is it that guys like Herc and Tony get all the women in the marvel universe, yet none of them get pregnant? I'm pretty sure every male member of the x-men has done it with every female member of the x-men, yet they hardly get pregnant. I'm pretty sure Spider-man has gotten his share of ass.
> 
> ...


Trojan doesn't make XXXXXXXL condoms.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2010)

HULK SEED THE STRONGEST THERE IS


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay there is something I have to get off my chest.
> 
> Why is it that guys like Herc and Tony get all the women in the marvel universe, yet none of them get pregnant? I'm pretty sure every male member of the x-men has done it with every female member of the x-men, yet they hardly get pregnant. I'm pretty sure Spider-man has gotten his share of ass.
> 
> ...



I guess even his swimmers are hulked out. 

But really I thinks its because the hulk is one of the few characters that can survive being "aged" by having kids. He doesn't lose any social dynamic in his books by the inclusion of a kid or two.

Having kids is a big social change for most characters and Comics as a whole seem very resistant to change.

Really very few books even try to show hero's as parents when you think about it. I mean other than the Richards but their whole book revolves around family.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2010)

Because honnestly, no writer in his right mind would like to handle socialite tony or large ham herc (I swear, he should be played by a greek bodybuilding William Shatner) as the horribly irresponsible father they would be.


Herc and Wolves have all the daddy issue kids following, so they get to have thirty kids.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay there is something I have to get off my chest.
> 
> Why is it that guys like Herc and Tony get all the women in the marvel universe, yet none of them get pregnant? I'm pretty sure every male member of the x-men has done it with every female member of the x-men, yet they hardly get pregnant. I'm pretty sure Spider-man has gotten his share of ass.
> 
> ...





Gooba said:


> Trojan doesn't make XXXXXXXL condoms.





Taleran said:


> HULK SEED THE STRONGEST THERE IS



These


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Herc had kids, he just killed them thats all!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2010)

Pasqual Ferry is the artist for Fraction Thor


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2010)

DAT KIRBY LOOK


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2010)

This _might_ just be enough to make me forgive him for abandoning Morrison and saddling him with FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS Jr. to finish his Mister Miracle story.

Almost.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2010)

The only thing that could make it enough for sure, is if that thing on his chest and hammer actually glows in the dark.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2010)

Pasqual's artwork is _always_ "glow-in-the-dark"


----------



## Glued (Mar 14, 2010)

Most Awesome Song Ever
[YOUTUBE]KvHYxNCaq2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

question: if runaways goes belly up, you think molly will join the X-men?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Most Awesome Song Ever
> [YOUTUBE]KvHYxNCaq2o[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38VBv0ZenZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SHIELD Sketchbook_ 











This book is atop my can't wait for it come out list


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

NOSTRA-FUCKING-DAMUS?!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

> S.H.I.E.L.D. #2
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by DUSTIN WEAVER
> Cover by GERALD PAREL
> ...






> FANTASTIC FOUR #580
> Written by JONATHAN HICKMAN
> Penciled by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by ALAN DAVIS
> ...


----------



## Gooba (Mar 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> NOSTRA-FUCKING-DAMUS?!


Aww, god damn it.  I fucking hate that guy so goddamn much.  Nobody's gotten that famous for that much nothing since Paris Hilton... (ignore the fact that he did it hundreds of years before)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

but now he is also a WIZARD

which makes Anything better, ANYTHING


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38VBv0ZenZU[/YOUTUBE]



WTF! Why is the beat so good!? 


SHIELD looks awesome, im ashamed for not being pumped for it when I first heard about it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Secret Warriors news




			
				Hickman's Twitter said:
			
		

> Interlocking Secret Warriors covers for 17-19 by Jim Cheung are just unreal.
> 4:14 AM Mar 4th
> via TweetDeck


----------



## Deviate (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim Cheung is the fucking man.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #27
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Special Variant by TBA*
> ...









> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN ANNUAL #1
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Penciled by CARMINE DI GIANDOMENICO
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...









> *IRON MAN: LEGACY #3
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE
> Penciled by STEVE KURTH
> Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2010)

Kil do you read the current page when you post?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

Evidently not


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

I think we got a _slight_ Secret Avengers confirmation.  In the new iHulk, Banner referred to Rhodey being a member of his own seperate Avengers team.  Rhodey was one of the more obvious of the ink blots but still.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Yeah I noticed that too. Current Hulk event takes place after Siege?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

From the Gamma issue, I say yes.  Steve is in public, Bucky is Cap.  No Osborn


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2010)

1st Iron Man cover he looks like he's doing the 

3rd Iron Man cover he looks like he's doing the 

Both covers suck. Except you know, war machine.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

joke's on you, Larroca is never leaving :ho


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

*OH.
MY.
GOD.*





> *GHOST RIDER BY JASON AARON OMNIBUS HC*
> Written by JASON AARON
> Pencilled by TONY MOORE, TAN ENG HUAT & ROLAND
> BOSCHI
> ...



MARVEL I LOVE YOU


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

> AVENGERS HEROIC AGE BY MARKO DJURDJEVIC POSTER
> $34.99
> Final Order Cutoff 5/6, On-Sale 6/9/2010
> IMAGE TO BE SHOWN AT A LATER DATE!




GIANT POSTER

YES PLEASE


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 23, 2010)

mow said:


> 1st Iron Man cover he looks like he's doing the
> 
> 3rd Iron Man cover he looks like he's doing the



It really does.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

I just read Incredible Herc through as a run and if that doesn't get a  Omnibus I will slay someone

simple reactions


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 24, 2010)

Doomwar sucks 

Not surprisingly


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I just read Incredible Herc through as a run and if that doesn't get a  Omnibus I will slay someone
> 
> simple reactions



I only started reading around the time Herc and Cho went seperate ways, so I may or may not be interested in such a purchase


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I only started reading around the time Herc and Cho went seperate ways



Fix this **


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

So you haven't read the WWH Fallout, Sacred Invasion and Love and War, yeah what Pete said


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

read *Against the World *or I will cut you


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm never going to buy another 616 Black Panther comic again.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2010)

iHerc is probably the best thing Marvel did in the last 2 years.  Read all of it.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't looked at a comic book in about two months.  I feel so out of the loop...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 24, 2010)

iHerc? What is this, i dont even...

Seriously, a google search of it is coming up with nothing...

And why are there so many marvel comics this week, gonna be like 20 bucks


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

incredible hercules...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh lol, damn. No wonder, I thought it was a story arc of Incredible Herc. /fail


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

DROP FUCKING EVERYTHING

PREVIEW TIME




*Spoiler*: _SHIELD1PREVIEW_ 


















HRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok. I'll give this one a go.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn. Looks too good to pass up.


How do you guys feel about Nemesis? Worth buying?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

> How do you guys feel about Nemesis? Worth buying?


I don't find it interesting at all, so I haven't bothered to read.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Nemesis #1 was promising


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So you haven't read the WWH Fallout, Sacred Invasion and Love and War, yeah what Pete said





Petes12 said:


> Fix this **





Kilowog said:


> read *Against the World *or I will cut you


I plan to fellers. I plan to 


Juggalo said:


> I'm never going to buy another 616 Black Panther comic again.



DoomWar has been.....decent-ish so far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 24, 2010)

That Celestial has boobies


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

It has 2 arms and 2 legs too


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Pooky


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2010)

A) Is the dude with the stars in his face a new character? Or a new take on an existing character? Or is there just no info on him yet?

B) That is my favourite look for a Celestial yet.

C) The X-men should learn from the Egyptians on how to deal with the Brood.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes he is a new character see Sketchbook few pages back


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I dunno if anyone else still reads Mighty Avengers, but it had a fairly surprising end today... and I see now why Marvel hasn't announced anything with Pym in it yet for the heroic age.

Haven't decided if it's a good thing or not yet.

And how soon is SHIELD coming out? That looks so good. Hopefully the plot is more engaging than the Marvels Project has been, and not "this happened, and then this happened, and then this, AND THATS THE HISTORY OF SHIELD WITH LOTS OF CAPTIONS"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2010)

First issue is in 2 weeks, and it seems to be bimonthly but not sure about that


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yes he is a new character see Sketchbook few pages back



Thanks, I'll check out the sketchbook.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Pym is heading the Avengers Academy


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

heh I just noticed that aside from Pooky, the person who would later give Moon Knight his power is there.

neat


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Pym is heading the Avengers Academy



since when? i never saw that

edit: and who's pooky


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Damn. Looks too good to pass up.
> 
> 
> How do you guys feel about Nemesis? Worth buying?



Not a big comic book reader like you guys are, but I picked the first issue up and it was alright.

If you like comic book versions of mindless summer blockbusters, this would be for you. But if not, skip the buy.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! SHIELD LOOKS AMAZING!!! ////


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> since when? i never saw that
> 
> edit: and who's pooky



Apocalypse




Deviate said:


> HOLY SHIT! SHIELD LOOKS AMAZING!!! ////



I cant wait to read this.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> DROP FUCKING EVERYTHING
> 
> PREVIEW TIME
> 
> ...



SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEx


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

Heh I just noticed my LCS is listed in the back of Nemesis 


Petes12 said:


> since when? i never saw that
> 
> edit: and who's pooky








> *AVENGERS ACADEMY #1
> Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
> Pencils & Cover by MIKE MCKONE
> Variant Cover by MIKE MCKONE
> ...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep, decided to pick Nemesis up. It was pretty good...unlike Siege Thor


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2010)

> Hank Pym



talk about making me lose interest even before getting into the 2nd line of the synopsis.



typhoon72 said:


> Yep, decided to pick Nemesis up. It was pretty good...unlike Siege Thor



SAY IT AINT SO


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

Only real issue I had with Nemesis was that I was expecting the same art from Civil War and OML.

In any case it was a good start.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Link removed

Hickman chat

This may be the first book I buy every issue in singles for, and to put that into perspective since I started coming to this forum I have bought *3* single comics (can you guess which?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> DROP FUCKING EVERYTHING
> 
> PREVIEW TIME
> 
> ...



*SOOOOO

GOOOOOODDDDDD.*


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

YES
PLEASE


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Link removed
> 
> Hickman chat
> 
> This may be the first book I buy every issue in singles for, and to put that into perspective since I started coming to this forum I have bought *3* single comics (can you guess which?)



I'll take 'Scottish writers' for $500 Alex


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was gonna guess maybe the 3 issue Reed arc Hickman did when he came on FF, or the first arc of Batman and Robin.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

VILLAINS! FIENDS! THEY DARE CHAIN AND LOCK UP LORD NAMOR LIKE A COMMON CRIMINAL

VENGEANCE MUST BE HAD! RETRIBUTION WILL BE DELIVERED TO THE INFIDELS


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'll take 'Scottish writers' for $500 Alex





> I was gonna guess maybe the 3 issue Reed arc Hickman did when he came on FF, or the first arc of Batman and Robin.



awwwww


*Spoiler*: __ 




Legion of 3 Worlds #4
Legion of 3 Worlds #5
Planetary #27


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

I've bought way more than Taleran

I think I've got every TPB for John's GL run since Rebirth to Sinestro Corps


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm talking Singles silly fool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

I've bought lots of singles as well

Mainly Transformers but singles nonetheless


----------



## Gooba (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't choose between L or O.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2010)

mow said:


> talk about making me lose interest even before getting into the 2nd line of the synopsis.



He's the dean.  The stars are the members of Reptile House as they try to succeed and win the Avengers Cup.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol at O and Z


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2010)

heh that was a reasonable excuse for Ultron's presence.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2010)

Can someone answer something. Where has David Aja snuck off to?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2010)

Spain        ?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2010)

Antony Johnston interview on DD (he's Diggle's co-writer)


I think he just confirmed himself for writer of Shadowlands


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

so no one reads Secret Warriors?

Viper part made me  and


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> so no one reads Secret Warriors?
> 
> Viper part made me  and



I havent gotten around to reading it.


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2010)

viper 
oh well, at least she can't be annoying in New Avengers anymore


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

> "The Thing guest starred recently in 'New Avengers' because he's got a great history with Luke Cage. I wanted a group of characters that really owed Luke Cage a favor to show up to do him a favor. So, you turn the page and there's the group. It was a sort of a, 'Luke Cage: this is your life' moment, and there is the Thing," Bendis said "Stuart [Immonen] drew this great looking Thing, and I was like, 'He looks great on this team! That's the flavor that this team needs.' Then I said to Tom Brevoort, 'Look at that! Doesn't that look cool?' He goes, 'Yeah, it kind of does, but I don't think Jon ["Fantastic Four" writer Jonathan Hickman] is going to want to share the character though.'
> 
> The Thing joins the New Avengers
> 
> "So I called Jon up and there are a couple characters I wanted from Jon. One, which I thought he would say no problem to and the other was the Thing. He said okay to the Thing, because that was an easy sell," Bendis continued. "All I had to do was remind him that the entire time "The Fantastic Four" was in its first heyday, Ben Grimm starred in 'Marvel Two-In-One' for 150 issues and it never bothered the book. So that was my pitch to that. He said okay, which I was surprised about. I thought it would be a harder sell, but he said yes...and he said, *'Absolutely no.' to my other one.*



Bendis talks his books Avenging around


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Bendis talks his books Avenging around



Silly Bendis.

Thinking Hickman would give you Valeria


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

This may seem like a stupid question, but what the hell's the point of cancelling New Avengers only to relaunch it in June?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

Everyone has been asking themselves that question since it happened


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought it was obvious. It establishes Avengers as the main title, signifies a big change in the story (really, it _is_ the end of the New Avengers story that started a decade ago), and provides new jumping on points for new readers.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

that's stupid


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess? Who cares?

I mean, here's a way of looking at it. Why not?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2010)

Short answer: #1 issues sell more and get more attention


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

#1s for *EVERYONE*


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 31, 2010)

any but me hopeing to see some more molly solo's in Second Coming


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

Molly Hayes is a mutant. So I would very much like to beat up whoever forgot that when writing Second Coming because he was too busy jackiong off Logan's muscles.
Even though the fact that they allready have an adorable little girl and no room for the runaways to be a perfectly reasonable excuse.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Molly Hayes is a mutant. So I would very much like to beat up whoever forgot that when writing Second Coming because he was too busy jackiong off Logan's muscles.
> Even though the fact that they allready have an adorable little girl and no room for the runaways to be a perfectly reasonable excuse.



molly>logan



MOLLY WINS ONE HIT KO


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

not a KO if he's still conscious


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

I LOVE where Fantastic Four is going and Secret Warriors too Orion(heh) is pretty awesome and the fallout in this book is going to be Magnificent


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> molly>logan
> 
> 
> 
> MOLLY WINS ONE HIT KO



Ah, Runaways. . . how I love thee.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Bendis should give himself a raise and blowjob for getting Hickman over to Team Marvel


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2010)

HOLY DICKBREAD!!!!!!

A CLOAK AND DAGGER ONGOING STARTED TODAY?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Bendis should give himself a raise and blowjob for getting Hickman over to Team Marvel



Hickman is the main reason I even got back into Marvel in the first place


----------



## Taleran (Mar 31, 2010)

Really there is a lot more good will there than just him.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2010)

oh yeah I'm starting to branch out to other series, but he's the main reason I came back to the brand


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> HOLY DICKBREAD!!!!!!
> 
> A CLOAK AND DAGGER ONGOING STARTED TODAY?



Sorry to disappoint you but it's just a oneshot, and not a really good one.

The best thing about it was Dagger looking extremely cute drawn by Brooks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

Slice said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but it's just a oneshot, and not a really good one.
> 
> The best thing about it was Dagger looking extremely cute drawn by Brooks.



Yeah.,.....it was pretty useless. It didn't suck out loud, but at the end I didn't really get what the point was/

But it sets up an Ongoing perhaps maybe I hope so kinda?


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm not a comic book fan but I have watch x-men animated shows and can somebody tell me that if guys like Magneto, Apocalpse, Phoenix and Juggernaut are so powerful, then how did the Sentinals take over the world in one of the future?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> Hey guys, I'm not a comic book fan but I have watch x-men animated shows and can somebody tell me that if guys like Magneto, Apocalpse, Phoenix and Juggernaut are so powerful, then how did the Sentinals take over the world in one of the future?



I assume you mean Wolverine and the X-Men. I cant recall if Juggs has even shown up, and if he has I doubt he's as powerful as his comic form. Apocalypse I dont think was around, and Phoinex kinda killed its host and Magneto


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 4, 2010)

The mutants being hunt down and sentinels ruled the world stories were shown in both versions of animated x-men series as well as in the comic book.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2010)

and at any given point all of the big threats were taken out, or not present yet, so master mold being a reaaaally good sentinel took care of it.


What you shold be asking, is what the hell are the avengers doing about it. I mean damn, they never lift a damn finger to help mutant problems


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

Link removed

Marvel rules the iPad


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2010)

too bad iPad is an unlikable piece of douchewear.


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed.

As much as i like my Mac computers this whole "_look at our 10 inch iPhone; isnt it better than the second coming of christ?_" stuff is extremely annoying


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Rhodey and Hank McCoy confirmed to be Secret Avengers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Rhodey and Hank McCoy confirmed to be Secret Avengers



That's awesome, although these two were pretty obvious, especially Rhodey.

Any idea when more will be revealed?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting I think


----------



## shit (Apr 12, 2010)

they didn't have worldwide distribution before now?
that's ridiculous, glad they finally went big time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got done reading War Machine vol. 2, pretty awesome series.

Loved every bit that Ares was in. Ares considering War Machine his "champion" led to a lot of funny moments, especially how Rhodey had zero interest in being his champion, and Ares had zero interest in Rhodey's disinterst.

Had no idea the war machine armor was that stacked though.

Finally, I love that Ares' kill count is close to 4 million. Fitting of the god of war.

EDIT: Really looking forward to secret avengers now.


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay I just got the Invincible Iron Man Omnibus by Matt Fraction it looks really cool, I remember seeing a Stark Disassembled comic and wanted to check this series out. I actually like the airbrushed gloss look to it.



It collects the first 19 chapters I think. I like the hardcover.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah Fraction's Iron Man has been really good so far.  I can't wait till #25 comes out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

The World said:


> Yay I just got the Invincible Iron Man Omnibus by Matt Fraction it looks really cool, I remember seeing a Stark Disassembled comic and wanted to check this series out. I actually like the airbrushed gloss look to it.
> 
> 
> 
> It collects the first 19 chapters I think. I like the hardcover.



Despite collecting so many issues and Amazon listing it as one, that hardcover is not actually an official omnibus. At least, from when I checked it out, I didn't see "Omnibus" anywhere on it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

when is runaways coming back? 

I still have that image of chase laying in that hospital bed massively fucked up


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2010)

Never

10char


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2010)

"hiatus"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> "hiatus"



I thought they were comming back this year


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

Hiatus until someone good comes in and makes the title good, I reckon.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2010)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude

 like woah


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2010)

Moonknight!!  Finally!

And who's the Ultimate Valkyrie lookalike? I would assume Valkyrie, but I don't remember her having that costume/hair/spear. Is it ... uh... watsername... Savage She-Hulk's mom? or someone outta Asgard?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

Its just not ultimate Valkyrie, she wasn't a new character to the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its just not ultimate Valkyrie, she wasn't a new character to the Ultimate Universe.



what            ?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

Its Valkyrie


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2010)

oh cool, same one that was abducted by skrulls and Trauma thought he was in love with? nice
quite a promotion from Initiative trainee


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2010)

So what's this I hear about Whedon having a chance to direct Avengers?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

He is making a push for the job


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

OH
FUCKING



*SNAP*


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2010)

mow said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
> 
> like woah



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2010)

Hell yes. This book has been at the top of my "Books I'm incredibly excited about" list since it's announcement, now that all the info is in my opinion hasn't changed a bit.

Although admittedly I know very little about Nova. Need to get around to reading some Marvel cosmic, since i've heard nothing but good things.

But damn. Valkyrie, War Machine, and Nova? This team is pretty stacked.


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2010)

so this will all tie-up to that "vision" Steve had upon his resurrection... awesomeness. The weirdest ensembles I could ever imagine, but I can't wait to read how it all falls down.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH





Taleran said:


> OH
> FUCKING
> 
> 
> ...


Oh goodness....

I....need to get caught up in my Marvel Cosmic stuff and on Moon Knight asap


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2010)

After this announcement this is the book I'm most excited about coming from Marvel.  Yes, even more than SHIELD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2010)

It's going to be weird to see Steve fight without a shield.

Ha, he should just take taskmasters. Doubt he'll have much use for it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn this team is fucking stacked...don't exactly like Steve's new costume though.


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2010)

who the hell are they going to be fighting tho?
all the villains are turning into jokes
will they be tackling the Fault or something?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 14, 2010)

Why are her eyes glowing and red? Is she still under Lady Bullseye's control?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm calling that someone from the Hand will sooner or later involve Bullseye in all this.

Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if Master Izo suddenly shows up with Bullseye along with him.

*BUT DAMN.*


----------



## mow (Apr 15, 2010)

Thought of the week:

Kieron Gillen is awesome and I wish he writes _everything_. Siege #1 is just out of the fucking world awesome and I love how this guy consistently gets these character to the very max.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Who Won't Wield the Shield PREVIEW_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2010)

What the fuck did I just preview?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

Something better than the Deadpool/Frankencastle team-up.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Damn this team is fucking stacked...don't exactly like Steve's new costume though.



for an espionage team it sure has some colorful characters.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

Secret doesn't nessisarily imply Espionage in the Super hero world. It just means the fact that they are a team is secret. Or they could be like the Marvel B.P.R.D fighting secret threats.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure what that "who wont wield" preview just did to my brain but it cant be healthy.

Secret Avengers has Nova? Awesome!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeh, but in space Nova and fuck up sensors, MK's a 'ninja', Valk can distract with hotness, and Rhodey can turn off tech.  They can spy the fuck outta some people.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloody Hell:



Huge spread with basically every Post-Siege Avengers team and a bunch of villains. Spoilers ahoy.

Seeing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eric O?Grady


in an Avengers team is pleasing.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know what to think of Pym's placement on that spread.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

Woob 1010 said:


> Seeing
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see Bucky kept his promise


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nova was on an avengers team?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

Hagi said:


> I don't know what to think of Pym's placement on that spread.


He's academically smart, thus he fits the role of the Dean at the super school


typhoon72 said:


> Nova was on an avengers team?



No, but you gotta admit its time he stepped up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2010)

Guess I gotta get into Marvel Cosmos...Its just so...not interesting to me. I wanna get into Nova comics I dont know where to begin.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

Annihilation.


I like that Danny is there. Weird that Stephen is back and no voodoo


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

> In yet another big announcement out of the's Cup O' Joe panel at C2E2, Marvel announced that Matt Fraction's indie masterpiece "Casanova," which was illustrated by brothers Gabriel Ba and Fabio Moon and published by Image Comics, will soon be moving to Marvel's creator-owned Icon imprint, a shift that Fraction says "will allow us to do the book and to do it as we intended to do it."
> 
> The book will be repackaged and republished with extra materials and full color beginning in July, beginning with the first volume, "Luxuria." Since the issues were initially published in the 16-page "Slimline" format, the new Icon issues will be combined into 32-page "remixed" versions, each containing the equivalent of two original "Casanova" comics.
> 
> The second volume, "Gula," was never collected by Image and will be next; the third volume has been delayed for some time but is now on its way in full color, so this is fantastic news for fans of "Casanova." The recoloring will also expand the first two volumes to full color from the previously limited color palette of "Casanova" (volume one used only green, and volume two only blue). Check out images of the new coloring after the jump.



Fuck
Yes!!


----------



## mow (Apr 18, 2010)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan. 

This is just fantastic. And gives so much hope to the new breed of indie writers moving to Marvel. 

Please do the same for Gillen's Phonogram. _Please_.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> No, but you gotta admit its time he stepped up.



Being relegated to Earth is a step up from leader of the Nova Corps?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He's academically smart, thus he fits the role of the Dean at the super school



Oh yeah i know that was just wondering if him being pretty much grouped in with the villains might be a sign of things to come.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Being relegated to Earth is a step up from leader of the Nova Corps?



I mean that when on Earth, being on a team with Steve Rogers is a step up from the new fucking warriors


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

Brubaker goes into detail his reasoning for the SA line-up


----------



## Amuro (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Brubaker goes into detail his reasoning for the SA line-up



what make's Valkyrie a powerhouse? never really heard of her 616 version.

Props to Brubaker for giving Ant-man Pym's old helmet, looking forward to this.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2010)

> Props to Brubaker for giving Ant-man Pym's old helmet, looking forward to this.






I was liking the Wasp, as much I'dd like to kick myself for it


----------



## Amuro (Apr 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I was liking the Wasp, as much I'dd like to kick myself for it



Different Ant-Man.

Pym is still the wasp it's Eric O'Grady who's joining SA.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I mean that when on Earth, being on a team with Steve Rogers is a step up from the new fucking warriors



Oh, yeah. You have a point there. Although I don't like the idea of Nova being on Earth at all, being the secret Avengers is definitely a step up Earth-wise.

Its too bad Robbie Baldwin isn't on the team. If Nova is there, I would like to see the two work together.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2010)

Ogrady == IAM I assume?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

> Oh, yeah. You have a point there. Although I don't like the idea of Nova being on Earth at all, being the secret Avengers is definitely a step up Earth-wise.
> 
> Its too bad Robbie Baldwin isn't on the team. If Nova is there, I would like to see the two work together.



You may want to read why and what Brubaker has Nova on the team for.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You may want to read why and what Brubaker has Nova on the team for.


Really, the biggest reason is probably to get more people to read Nova. Which is understandable, I hear it's a decent book.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Really, the biggest reason is probably to get more people to read Nova. Which is understandable, I hear it's a decent book.





> And while some fans may not immediately think of Nova as an undercover kind of operative, the role he plays in "Secret Avengers" is quite different. "It totally fits in with who he is and his history. This team and Steve's initiative stretches out into the idea that...let's not forget while he was gone, the Skrull's invaded. And it turns out they were invading while he was still there, too. Nova's not a guy who's going to be in every issue of the book, but he's a key ingredient" in fighting targeted threats of a bigger nature.



He is basically the Secret Avengers ace in the hole.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 19, 2010)

But also it's to help sell his book =)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

Well that depends on how the cosmic books come out of the Thanos thing.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2010)

Heinberg/Cheung interview about their return to Young Avengers


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 19, 2010)

So I've heard about this Thanos thing. Since I haven't read anything about him since The End what would be the books to go back to read to get caught up? I heard he died in annihilation, but I didn't read that event yet.

EDIT: 3000 posts! I'm lazy!!!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

That would be a good place to start because Annihilation is awesome.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> So I've heard about this Thanos thing. Since I haven't read anything about him since The End what would be the books to go back to read to get caught up? I heard he died in *annihilation, but I didn't read that event yet.
> *
> EDIT: 300 posts! I'm lazy!!!



You should clearly fix that.

Annihilation is great.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

> Heinberg/*Cheung*



*Erection*

Glad to see Cheung on a book again, even if it is another bi-monthly. I'm little wary of What Heinberg plans to do with his story. Why the sudden rush to get Wanda? Didn't Clint find Wanda before SI, so why is everyone all of a sudden fighting over her?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2010)

Heh I just noticed there's a new Pet Avengers mini.

Alright so far, doesn't grab me with its awesome like the first one did right off the bat.


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUWKuVJYnIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 20, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUWKuVJYnIE[/YOUTUBE]



I can't wait for this game!  Here to hoping Juggs and Deadpool make it in on the Marvel side.  Who am I kidding of course there will be plenty of Juggs in this game.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2010)

I just hope they keep it 2D. Wouldn't feel the same as a 3D game. I really can't get into the tekkens and street fighter games that are in 3D like I can with Marvel Vs. Capcom 2. Only 3D fighter I can tolerate is the Soul Caliber series, and even that can't hold a candle to MvC2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Brubaker goes into detail his reasoning for the SA line-up



I don't care about his reasoning for the line-up, Djurdevic drawing the cover is all the reasoning I need


----------



## Es (Apr 20, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUWKuVJYnIE[/YOUTUBE]


My prayers have been answered!

Also, it look like the Heroic age is going to be made of supreme win.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't read anything since the Skrulls. What series should I read to get an idea of what's going in in the MU and what series should I read just because they're good?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 21, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I haven't read anything since the Skrulls. What series should I read to get an idea of what's going in in the MU and *what series should I read just because they're good?*



Daredevil


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

@Arishem

Secret Warriors and Fantastic Four have been pretty great and Hickman has quickly become one of my favorite writers right now


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _IIM #25 Preview_ 














I really really like the new armor on that cover.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2010)

Can't wait seem's like it was age's since Disassembled finished. Detroit steel looks like War Machine's and Iron Patriot's bastard child.

Cover looks cool didn't like what i was seeing of the new armor recently.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

Cover's ballin'.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2010)

Tony's new armor kind of reminds me of an Evangelion.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so utterly disgusted by the american flag on that robot


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2010)

I love that cover. Makes me think of a sports car ad or something.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2010)

Nothing that advanced could ever come out Detroit


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2010)

I really can't wait for this issue to come out, it looks great.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2010)

Who Won't Wield The Shield was fucking epic

Jason Aaron: *sitting next to copies of "Wolverine: Kills Some More"* I know, I'm sorry. I'm a very troubled man.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2010)

He IS a southerner


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who Won't Wield The Shield was fucking epic
> 
> Jason Aaron: *sitting next to copies of "Wolverine: Kills Some More"* I know, I'm sorry. I'm a very troubled man.




Best part for me was:

"We still publish comics?"
"I like that one with the different coloured power rings. Do we publish that?"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2010)

It's called being a promo image


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He IS a southerner


 Shuddup ya damn west coast pansy! /SC stand up!


Slice said:


> Best part for me was:
> 
> "We still publish comics?"
> "I like that one with the different coloured power rings. Do we publish that?"


That made me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 26, 2010)

Who Won't Wield The Shield is the best comic of the year so far


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2010)

> /SC stand up!


/stands up
boo west coast


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2010)

shit said:


> /stands up
> boo west coast





Where you from my niiiiiigggg?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Shuddup ya damn west coast pansy! /SC stand up!



*Stands up*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> *Stands up*



Awwwww yeah!!!!

SC up in this thing nigggggaaaaaaa


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2010)

Aaron is from Alabama


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Aaron is from Alabama



I'm aware, but we Southerners stick together. Cept for when it comes ot that whole i*c*st thing.

EDIT: Speakin of Bama, I aint seen Shadow Rep in here in a min.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally read Who Wont Wield the Shield.  It was fucking great.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Where you from my niiiiiigggg?



south carolina of course, flo-town specifically
for w/e reason, our state has a dominant presence here in the comic section
foos better learn ta act rite


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2010)

shit said:


> south carolina of course, flo-town specifically
> for w/e reason, our state has a dominant presence here in the comic section
> foos better learn ta act rite



Word, I'm from the Chuck myself

Why are we so deep in this section? I barely know 4 ppl irl that really like comics


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2010)

Hail the Prince of Power.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 28, 2010)

shit said:


> south carolina of course, flo-town specifically
> for w/e reason, our state has a dominant presence here in the comic section
> foos better learn ta act rite



Columbia in da house!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Columbia in da house!



Word


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, got caught up on Moon Knight(pretty good. Has me excited to see him in Shadowland and Secret Avengers....also that Iron Man variant for the last issue was, even for an Iron Man hater like myself) and read Old Man Logan. Reminded me alot of Unforgiven. Needless to say, I enjoyed the fuck outta it. Hope he does more of it


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2010)

IIM #25 was fantastic. Good direction for the book to go. It will be interesting to see how far Marvel lets Fraction push what Tony is trying to do.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2010)

It came out already?


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2010)

her face is drawn badly


----------



## Deviate (Apr 30, 2010)

Um, did anyone catch this?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah that made me laugh, reed's doing the math.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 30, 2010)

*No clue if this has been posted yet on these forums*

First Picture of Thor:


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2010)

"Take us to moon court "


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2010)

hrm...looks kinda cosplayey, but good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Um, did anyone catch this?


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2010)

"I would rather fight trolls than your insanity Stark"

also  at wha tTony and Thor do to those morons


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2010)

I totally met a guy who works for Marvel today!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Just read IIM 25. Great stuff.

Particularly dug Tony and Thor talkin

"That spirited ginger woman of yours..."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

As much as I enjoyed the beatdown Thor gave Tony, I also really enjoyed the Thor/Tony dialogue in #25. I especially was happy with Tony sticking with his guns and not backing down with what he did in Civil War (lol Superhuman registeration act)


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

Way I see it, Tony was right, but he was a huge douchebag about it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2010)

I think the Civil War "WhatIf" summed it up perfectly.  Had Tony been less of a jackass about it, he could have worked with Cap and found a peaceful resolution.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

Indeed.  Because seriously I've yet to hear any substantial reason for why, if run properly, anyone would decide to not register (aside from say guys like the Punisher)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed.  Because seriously I've yet to hear any substantial reason for why, if run properly, anyone would decide to not register (aside from say guys like the Punisher)



But the masks are a tradition man!


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2010)

What's the punisher's powers anyway? super leady bullets?


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But the masks are a tradition man!



That's one argument I never really got.

We have secret agents, sure not really 007 guys, but still people whose identities are only in a top secret files.

Not to mention the whole concept of Witness Protection



JJJ: "Spider-Man is a menace, he wears a mask"
Tony: "He's a covert agent of the government, his identity is a matter of national security"
JJJ: "but"
Tony: "NATIONAL SECURITY"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> That's one argument I never really got.
> 
> We have secret agents, sure not really 007 guys, but still people whose identities are only in a top secret files.
> 
> ...



The only argument I can see is from people who don't trust the government to be able to keep their Secret IDs.  

But of course, a lot of marvel superheroes are retarded about their IDs. For example, when spidey swings right into his apartment building, the only thing keeping Osborn from finding spidey's ID is PIS.

Also, most superheroes who are enemies with people who could get that kind of info from SHIELD are superheroes who are already publicish (Cap, Tony, F4, etc.) or their arch enemy already knows (like DD/Kingpin).

or like spidey, said enemies could easily get that info if they every actually tried.

But yea, I really liked the fact that Tony didn't back down. It's true that registration WAS the right idea, and the only reason fans rooted for the non-reg side is because Tony was made into a SUPREME douchebag.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> That's one argument I never really got.
> 
> We have secret agents, sure not really 007 guys, but still people whose identities are only in a top secret files.
> 
> ...



Witness proctection didn't help Rhino and Oksana


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

they were in regular witness protection, but imagine them in some sort of super comic book version of it with the list being encrypted in stark tech and in the hands of the avengers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

'startech'
'fantastictech'
'doomtech'
'oscorp'
'bannertech'

Comic book writers need to study some electronics


----------



## Juggernaut (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed.  Because seriously I've yet to hear any substantial reason for why, if run properly, anyone would decide to not register (aside from say guys like the Punisher)



Whip pretty much summed up what I thought.  Governments are not without corruption and comics aren't different.  So if a character wanted to keep their identity, then there would be a govt. employee who would be willing to pass that info along.  Then there would be villains who would/could obtain that info through other means.

I'm not sure how it would have worked, but some heroes may have just wanted to lend a helping hand every now and then, so signing up would require them to, "hero" when the government told them they could and where they could.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2010)

And when Hydra was behind S.H.I.E.L.D. all this time. . .


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

I don't think they would have done anything after Gorgon's big power play ended up failing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Poozer, in a perfect world, where the government is incorruptible and totally secretive with identities then yeah I'd probably do it

But it's not. And you're a poozer faget for suggesting it

facist faget


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Well who would know the IDs?

Wasn't Tony the only one who had access to the names?


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Poozer, in a perfect world, where the government is incorruptible and totally secretive with identities then yeah I'd probably do it
> 
> But it's not. And you're a poozer faget for suggesting it
> 
> facist faget



That's what I mean.  If Tony had not been a stupid douchebag and done it right, there would have been no problem.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> That's what I mean.  If Tony had not been a stupid douchebag and done it right, there would have been no problem.



Again that's assuming there is no weak link in the government. 

optimistic facist poozer faget


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

It's comics.  all cap had to do was say "Hey Tony's on the up and up, it's Ok" then they all get together and curbstomp the next threat


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

But which Cap are you talking about?

dun dun DUN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 3, 2010)

Also gotta look at the possibility of Tony being a Skrull

/trollin


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed.  Because seriously I've yet to hear any substantial reason for why, if run properly, anyone would decide to not register (aside from say guys like the Punisher)





theirs also this  , which i consider to be cannon in my head


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2010)

And like I said before, Norman Osborn could easily find spider-man's identity if he ever tried, given the fact that spider-man constantly swings right into his house, and anybody passing by would know where he lives.

Having the id with the government makes no difference.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2010)

There has long long been the kind of black and white x-ray cameras that can take photos of you without your clothes on.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2010)

When are they going to bring back smoking in Marvel comics?

It's fucking gay that Wolverine can't have his usual cigar.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2010)

Never as long as Joe Q is EiC


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2010)

^

Dammit I wish him and Dan Didio would go on some gay honeymoon or on a boat and die. Fuckers are ruining everything good about comics nowadays.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 8, 2010)

So....all the mutants Selene revived....died again after Necrosha?


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Dammit I wish him and Dan Didio would go on some gay honeymoon or on a boat and die. Fuckers are ruining everything good about comics nowadays.



Its posts like these that almost convince me that you are indeed nothing but a troll.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its posts like these that almost convince me that you are indeed nothing but a troll.



What? Because I'm talking shit about Joe Quesaeda?


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2010)

No its  the fact that pick the weirdest places to attack these people


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No its  the fact that pick the weirdest places to attack these people



I'm just checking to see how many people feel the same way that I do.

I'm not trying to piss of people purposely by saying this shit.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2010)

Blaze what gets me is that you get mad at them over the stupidest shit. onoez he cant smoke _who cares? _


----------



## mow (May 10, 2010)

You know, you can hate on these guys as much as I do, be them EiC, or writers/artists, but I honestly do not for one second doubt that they love comics more than anything in the world. This is a brutal business, more so than music/movies. It takes no prisoners, you have to deal with unbearable fans/situations/difficulties, and it's tough as all fuck. 

I mean, these guys are not like Record label / studio CEOs who do not give a flying fuck about the content provided it makes a good buck. I means sure, this is a business and E-i-C will have to do things to make money, it's their bloody job after all, but they are no where near the ethical black hole that their counterparts exist in.

I might dislike their decisions, but I never doubt that they love this medium as much as I do. & to be frank, that's what matters.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

Definitely, I dislike some decisions that Didio and Quesada have made but I never once question that they love comic books and the characters of their respective companies.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This.
> 
> As much as I dislike Bendis' other works, he HAS written some DAMN GOOD ones.
> 
> ...



Hardcore is probably my favorite arc of that run.  It's just...so fucking good


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Hello there Marvel fans I am looking for some help.

Can anyone recommend me some really good Hawkeye stuff not Bullseye but Clint Barton.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I got nothing


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I got nothing



Lol well thanks for thinking about it.


----------



## Es (May 11, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Hello there Marvel fans I am looking for some help.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some really good Hawkeye stuff not Bullseye but Clint Barton.


Try some back issues of Avengers or paperback collections.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 11, 2010)

mow said:


> You know, you can hate on these guys as much as I do, be them EiC, or writers/artists, but I honestly do not for one second doubt that they love comics more than anything in the world. This is a brutal business, more so than music/movies. It takes no prisoners, you have to deal with unbearable fans/situations/difficulties, and it's tough as all fuck.
> 
> I mean, these guys are not like Record label / studio CEOs who do not give a flying fuck about the content provided it makes a good buck. I means sure, this is a business and E-i-C will have to do things to make money, it's their bloody job after all, but they are no where near the ethical black hole that their counterparts exist in.
> 
> I might dislike their decisions, but I never doubt that they love this medium as much as I do. & to be frank, that's what matters.




Isn't that the problem - that the staffs and creative are almost entirely composed of fanboys?


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2010)

That can cause problems, but I wouldn't say it's THE problem or anything.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

And then there's things like Beechen and his work on Cassandra Cain.

The fucking bastard.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2010)

I _thought_ there was one other person who still hated Dan Didio.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2010)

I'm over it.

I used to really hate him for how much DC seemingly screwed over Young Justice, but its over now and its not like Didio actually had it out for those characters.

Beechen...was just a pawn, so i can't hate too much on that.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 11, 2010)

I am excited to see what Siege:Fallen is going to be.Tomorrow is going to be a good day.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2010)

I'll get to see it on Friday.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 11, 2010)

shit said:


> I'll get to see it on Friday.



Ahhhh why friday?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> I am excited to see what Siege:Fallen is going to be.Tomorrow is going to be a good day.



I know iam actually really fucking excited


----------



## shit (May 11, 2010)

I patronize a comic shop in another city cuz I'm friends with the owner, and I go work in that city on Fridays.
So yeah, Friday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm over it.
> 
> I used to really hate him for how much DC seemingly screwed over Young Justice, but its over now and its not like Didio actually had it out for those characters.
> 
> Beechen...was just a *pawn*, so i can't hate too much on that.



Editorial gave him the order.

Beechen brought a fucking *gatling gun* and just pressed fire.

And then he sewn its corpse back together all wrong.

And then gatling gunned some more.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

It's time to let go, didn't that happen in like 2006?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 14, 2010)

> Vampires are hunting mutants and the only hope for the X-Men may be the Sub-Mariner, as he boldly launches into a new ongoing series with the extra-sized NAMOR: THE FIRST MUTANT #1, a "Curse of The Mutants" tie-in spinning out of the hotly-anticipated X-MEN #1! Stuart Moore and Ariel Olivetti set the world's first mutant on his most dangerous mission ever! Namor may be able to end the vampire threat, but is he willing to sacrifice Atlantis? And what can stop the threat of...the Atlantean vampires? With covers by Jae Lee and Joe Quesada, NAMOR #1 marks the beginning on a new chapter in Namor's life...or his death.
> 
> This August, dive into an all new ongoing series with NAMOR: THE FIRST MUTANT. The X-Men will never be the same!
> 
> ...




Disappointing all around.


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

Namor looks like a shirtless 70-year-old with a face lift on that cover. :S


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Editorial gave him the order.
> 
> Beechen brought a fucking *gatling gun* and just pressed fire.
> 
> ...



True. For a while though I thought that the entire thing was on him, as opposed to just the god awful execution.



Elijah Snow said:


> It's time to let go, didn't that happen in like 2006?



True, but it did pretty much cripple the character.

And wow. Namor looks scary as all hell in that cover. Not badass scary, but rather "stop looking at my little brother like that" scary.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Beechen brought a fucking *gatling gun* and just pressed fire.



MOAAR DAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2010)

shit said:


> Namor looks like a shirtless 70-year-old with a face lift on that cover. :S



Namor on his Jack LaLanne shit


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2010)

Picked up Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine.  Good stuff


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

*General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread 2*

Really? I particularly take offense to a title whose main premisis is "This time around our writing is gonna be good"


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Picked up Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine.  Good stuff



this           .


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2010)

Every thing Jason Arron Touches turns to gold


----------



## Deviate (May 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Really? I particularly take offense to a title whose main premisis is "This time around our writing is gonna be good"



Hmm??


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Really? I particularly take offense to a title whose main premisis is "This time around our writing is gonna be good"



You not making ANY sense.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You not making ANY sense.



When reading up on future plans for both the X-Men and the Wolverine and Spiderman Astonishing series they pretty much said that "This new series tries to inspire itself on the original Whedon Astonishing X-Men by having great meaningful stories where the characters and the plot have relevant impact on the overall plot"


So, the main premises of Astonishing is that they're writing really good stories.
Isn't that what they're supposed to be aiming at all the time?


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

> Here's how Astonishing works: set firmly in the Marvel Universe and providing the perfect starting point for all readers, new or old, these books will tell the most epic stories of heroic action set against the back drop of the real world. New readers will be able to jump right into these epic adventures, while die-hard Marvel fans will also find exciting insights and dramatic changes for Marvel's most prestigious characters.
> 
> "The Astonishing line is exciting for us and the entire industry because it provides the top creators the chance to take on our top characters in stories that you won't find anywhere else," he says. "They are firmly set in Marvel continuity but also accessible to new readers. If you're looking for big changes and character developments or a place to start reading if you are new to comics, this is where you come. Thanks to Joss Whedon and John Cassaday, the name Astonishing is synonymous with excellence. That's what this line is all about, from the creators to the characters."



So astonishing is the comics that wins the Annual Montgomery Burns Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Excellence


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

why do you read that shit?


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

because you touch yourself at night


----------



## shit (May 14, 2010)

well I'm not gonna stop, so I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2010)

Astonishing's purpose is to draw in new readers with comics that are in continuity but don't require you to know any continuity, basically they're standalone stories instead of tying in to all the status quo junk.

In order to get new readers hooked though, the comics have to actually be good. So they're putting A-list teams on those books. The superstar creative team part comes out of the desire to make these the books new readers go to and then become interested in the rest of the comics. It's nice to say they want every comic book to be amazing, but there's only so many 'superstar' writers and artists. Marvel has to prioritize and put their best teams on the books that matter most to them.

TLDR stop being thick Banhammer.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

So the purpose of Astonishing is to write really good books that appeal to everyone...


So what's the deal with the rest of them supposed to be?

Sure, I get what they mean, I don't really have anything against astonishing, perfectly fine book, I just don't like the way they're advertizing it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2010)

Not every book is meant to draw in new readers, no. Most aren't, most are for the average fan who's actually interested in the overall Avengers story or overall X-men story. Then there's books, like X-men Hellbound, that are for really hardcore fans who've read years of new mutants junk or whatever. That's a book that draws so heavily on past continuity to make you care. And any book where the X-men go to hell to retrieve their sorceress friend is not going to appeal to new readers. It's too comic booky.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2010)

It does seem cynical and patronizing.

I wonder if they're going to actually do anything to attract new readers beyond saying they'd like to do so.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the point of any media based industry is to attract more readers and honestly this was a pretty good place to start.  Now shut the hell up and let me enjoy the series without your bitching


----------



## shit (May 15, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I'm pretty sure the point of any media based industry is to attract more readers and honestly this was a pretty good place to start.  Now shut the hell up and let me enjoy the series without your bitching



I'm sorry, that's not what we do here.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I'm pretty sure the point of any media based industry is to attract more readers and honestly this was a pretty good place to start.  Now shut the hell up and let me enjoy the series without your bitching



Yeah fucking rude ass bitches....


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I'm pretty sure the point of any media based industry is to attract more readers and honestly this was a pretty good place to start.  Now shut the hell up and let me enjoy the series without your bitching



The average DC/Marvel comic book isn't designed for cult followers/folks entrenched in DC/Marvel history and continuity, then?


----------



## Petes12 (May 16, 2010)

Don't understand how Banhammer can be surprised a book by Aaron is good though.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> The average DC/Marvel comic book isn't designed for cult followers/folks entrenched in DC/Marvel history and continuity, then?




To some extent.  Try to give someone who knows nothing about comics a copy of Final Crisis or any large event and see them try to fully enjoy it


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

Robo Devil Dinosaur


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2010)

To some extent?  

Anyway, the astonishing x-men one came out, yes?  Is it any good?  Is Ellis phoning it in?  Is the interior art as awful as the cover art?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

Shut up and stop trying to distract from the fact that there's a robo Devil Dinosaur in comics.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 16, 2010)

I don't know what that means, sorry.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Don't understand how Banhammer can be surprised a book by Aaron is good though.



There seems to be a misunderstanding.

Robot Devil Dinosaur has filled my epic quota for the next two weeks alone.
It's a really good book.
I was just talking about the way they advertised, the way it could have been any book. It was something I wanted to talk about. The book is Ace.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Robo Devil Dinosaur



I must read this now


----------



## mow (May 16, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> The average DC/Marvel comic book isn't designed for cult followers/folks entrenched in DC/Marvel history and continuity, then?



Christ mate, sometimes I just want to kick you with my fist.


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> To some extent.  Try to give someone who knows nothing about comics a copy of Final Crisis or any large event and see them try to fully enjoy it



My brother had barely any knowledge of DC comics outside of the Morrison Batman stuff leading up to FC that I had already given him, and he loved Final Crisis.

That book does a very good job explaining the key points and I think people overlook that. Also it is more about what is happening not who it is happening too. Also I think a lot of the problem is people skim stories either because they get caught up in the images or that is just how they have read so they miss bits and thus the overall story becomes more complicated than it needs to be.



> The average DC/Marvel comic book isn't designed for cult followers/folks entrenched in DC/Marvel history and continuity, then?



I wouldn't say that, okay well maybe certain writers from both camps sure, but reliance on Continuity is a crutch. I read the story for the story first, then go back and look for little nods to other stories second.


----------



## mow (May 16, 2010)

The Tal bloodline is mighty.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

I gave Final Crisis to my illegal immigrant best friend (I live in a very connected hispanic neighborhood, also fuck you Arizona) who only has rudimentary understanding of english and he understood it fine with a couple translations.  Though he did call me a few times wondering what the fuck was up with the Metron sigils and certain other things


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2010)

mow said:


> Christ mate, sometimes I just want to kick you with my fist.



lol, whut?

That wasn't even a snipe or anything.

And Final Crisis?  The story has many problems, but I don't believe inaccessibility to new readers is one of them.  It has been a while, though.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

He's purposely being absurd


----------



## mow (May 17, 2010)

Oh, I figured how inane the statement was would will ring close to home, I suppose not. Anyhow, I'm just speaking generally. On the whole, you are a _cunt_. Additionally, you lack Doomsday Arcade. Just saying.

*2 cents, and what not*


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2010)

Now, see, that was a proper snipe!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2010)

I'm curious as fuck. What the hell _do_ you like ghstwrld?

Probally sacrificing kittens, because any man who badmouths Bendis' Daredevil is clearly the spawn of Satan.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2010)

What do I like?

From stuff I've read over the last year or so: Treehouse of Horror # 15, The Life and Times of Scrooge McDuck, Batman and Robin, PM's Hellblazer, Batgirl: Year One, Afrodisiac, GR's Detective Comics, Bleach, etc.

And Bendis and Maleev's Daredevil?  Not good - especially # 56, sorry.


----------



## Deviate (May 17, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> And Bendis and Maleev's Daredevil?  Not good



Holy shit, wow. What did I just read?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> And Bendis and Maleev's Daredevil?  Not good - especially # 56, sorry.



I hope Bendis' word bubbles cut your face off in your sleep.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2010)

The fact those words are preceded by 



> *Bleach*



Lawd I donn loled heartly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> And Bendis and Maleev's Daredevil?  Not good - especially # 56, sorry.



Your reasons?


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2010)

Because it's not frequent enough and will hurt people by starvation?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

So, I just started to begin reading some comics. Currently, I have read the first 3 volumes of the new Thor.

What other marvel series should I look into getting into? I would like a few to read, cause I am super bored. 

Basicly, I would like ideas on a good starting point for getting into comics, never really read many american comics, I read about them, but not the actual comics.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

Brian Michael Bendis' run on Daredevil is terrific and a good intro to the character.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> So, I just started to begin reading some comics. Currently, I have read the first 3 volumes of the new Thor.
> 
> What other marvel series should I look into getting into? I would like a few to read, cause I am super bored.
> 
> Basicly, I would like ideas on a good starting point for getting into comics, never really read many american comics, I read about them, but not the actual comics.



the Avengers books is getting repackaged and will be a great jumping on point

the Main Deadpool Book is Really good as is Iron man & Captain America

And What ever you do stay Away from the Hulk!


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

Planet Hulk is great what are you talking about


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Planet Hulk is great what are you talking about



Of course i am not talking about Planet hulk and WWH

i am talking about all the shit it eventually leads into


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the Avengers books is getting repackaged and will be a great jumping on point
> 
> the Main Deadpool Book is Really good as is Iron man & Captain America
> 
> And What ever you do stay Away from the Hulk!



Yeah, I've never been a huge fan of The Hulk. I've always loved Iron Man and Spider-Man a lot, though. As well as X-Men. Man, I loved the Spider-Man and X-Men cartoons when I was a kid. 

Thanks, I will look into getting into the Avengers. My friend also said he wants to borrow my Thor comics, and he will lend me Iron Man: Extremis.

Extremis would be a good starting point, right? >.> 

I am such a comic nub.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

Yes Extremis is a good place to start up.  I really like the current Matt Fraction run of the character, it's great.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Brian Michael Bendis' run on Daredevil is terrific and a good intro to the character.



THIS X Infinity.


----------



## Deviate (May 18, 2010)

Maybe he means the "Hulk" book, the one 'written' by Loeb.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Yeah, I've never been a huge fan of The Hulk. I've always loved Iron Man and Spider-Man a lot, though. As well as X-Men. Man, I loved the Spider-Man and X-Men cartoons when I was a kid.
> 
> Thanks, I will look into getting into the Avengers. My friend also said he wants to borrow my Thor comics, and he will lend me Iron Man: Extremis.
> 
> ...



Extremis is a perfect starting point for Iron man

I Personally love Spider-man Since BND started and it went weekly but its not for every one

as for X-men almost every thing has been good except for Uncanny, i suggest you check out Messiah Complex and/or Utopia


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

if you like Xmen, Whedon's run on Astonishing is pretty good


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> Extremis would be a good starting point, right? >.>
> 
> I am such a comic nub.



Read Extremis then inform yourself what happened during Civil War.

Read from issue one of the Fraction run onwards.

Profit.


----------



## Es (May 18, 2010)

Deviate said:


> Maybe he means the "Hulk" book, the one 'written' by Loeb.


Hopefully, Incredible is good stuff, not as excellent as Planet Hulk but it's still good. I like where Pak is going with it actually. But Hulked out heroes was pointless garbage, but WWHS is shaping up.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

Read X-Factor.


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2010)

Read, New X Men


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

^^This, it's the best run on the Xmen since the 80's

Also Brubaker's run on Captain America is worth a dive into.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

Don't bother with new x-men 

Illyana's bastardiness isn't worth the Zap Branniganess that is Canon Ballz and his life partner.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 18, 2010)

WWH was a giant shit box.


Elijah Snow said:


> ^^This, it's the best run on the Xmen since the 80's


Is this true or is this mere hyperbole?


----------



## mow (May 18, 2010)

Brain Guy said:


> WWH was a giant shit box.



Every time I think about what could've been (Pak's original script) and then what transpired (thanks editorial) I pout deep down.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 18, 2010)

I really despair of the current state of Editorially-driven stories at the Big 2. It was fine when your EIC was Stan Lee but as soon as business-school types converted "stories" into "events" and "characters" into "intellectual property" we all lost.

EDIT: Not that all is lost, or totally negative. However, it's pretty clear that the more editorial involvement, the worse the comics.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Your reasons?





ghstwrld said:


> Bendis and Maleev's Daredevil is the hoodwink of the Aughts.
> 
> Once you get pass the awful dialogue, you have to deal with Bendis undoing most of the big changes he implements before fully addressing their consequences.  Or, in some cases, he simply glosses over them.  I mean, the Daredevil becomes the Kingpin of Hell's Kitchen, and all we get is Ulrich's crap monologue and fights featuring crack addict ninja?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...




Bendis is all about creating moments rather than telling a strong, coherent story.  Shit happens and we're supposed to accept it even if it doesn't make much sense in the scheme of things because it's cool or interesting (most of the time, anyway).

I can't believe Bendis _doesn't_ understand why two or so issues of Ulrich prattling on and on (and on) to Milla about crap she already knows makes absolutely zero sense.  He just doesn?t care.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

Brain Guy said:


> Is this true or is this mere hyperbole?



If we are talking about Grant Morrison's run, then yes it's true


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Brain Guy said:


> Is this true or is this mere hyperbole?



From what little ive read it looks ok sept for whats done with magneto...and Jean....and Scott....and he did unleash emma on us....


In my opinion i think Craig And Kyles Work on New X-men, X-Force, and Every thing else they have touched is the best X-men work of this decade


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Don't bother with new x-men
> 
> Illyana's bastardiness isn't worth the Zap Branniganess that is Canon Ballz and his life partner.


What book are you talking about?


Zen-aku said:


> From what little ive read it looks ok sept for whats done with magneto...and Jean....and Scott....and he did unleash emma on us....
> 
> 
> In my opinion i think Craig And Kyles Work on New X-men, X-Force, and Every thing else they have touched is the best X-men work of this decade



New X Men was plagued with terrible, unfitting art and X-Force was very hit or miss, not to mention Messiah War was terrible.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What book are you talking about?



New Mutants xD 

Sorry Bro.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> New Mutants xD
> 
> Sorry Bro.



I figured. You had my quite confuzzled


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> New X Men was plagued with terrible, unfitting art and X-Force was very hit or miss, not to mention Messiah War was terrible.



Again with Your Blind Skottie Young hate , even if you don't like the art you cant say that C & K's writing was great start to finish

X-force was quality sept for  Messiah War and even that was  decent [you could tell they wanted to do more but couldn't]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Again with Your Blind Skottie Young hate , even if you don't like the art you cant say that C & K's writing was great start to finish
> 
> X-force was quality sept for  Messiah War and even that was  decent [you could tell they wanted to do more but couldn't]



Blindly hating something is when you hate it for no reason. I have a reason: its fucking ugly as shit. Also, I cant even consider a book with such art to be "one of the best of the decade" even if the writing was pretty lights out.

As for X-Force, Messiah War was a major letdown in every way, and i dont think them doing more would've improved it. The other big thing would be Necrosha, which in theory sounds dumb, but I havent read it fully so *shrug*

But Messiah Complex, this was good shit and Second Coming is shaping up nicely


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

if that dude who asked what to read is still here, notice no one's badmouthing X-Factor


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> if that dude who asked what to read is still here, notice no one's badmouthing X-Factor



Because no one reads X-Factor

But seriously, I dont read it consistently, but when I do I enjoy it


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> if that dude who asked what to read is still here, notice no one's badmouthing X-Factor



i don't read it so i couldn't if i wanted too


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

you guys need to recognize the win of this series
Jamie's baby was the most omgwtfbbq thing to happen in comics in 2009


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> you guys need to recognize the win of this series
> Jamie's baby was the most omgwtfbbq thing to happen in comics in 2009



your sounding like the Solicits


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

maybe a Deadpool solicit

and you sound like a negative nancy


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> you guys need to recognize the win of this series
> Jamie's baby was the most omgwtfbbq thing to happen in comics in 2009



Everytime I think of that my face gets stuck in a  position for several minutes.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> As for X-Force, Messiah War was a major letdown in every way, and i dont think them doing more would've improved it.
> But Messiah Complex, this was good shit and Second Coming is shaping up nicely



This man knows what he is talking about. Those two have a ton of good ideas but unfortunately more often than not they dont deliver.

X-Force would be great if it would not do such a great job at reducing Laura to "I never talk and slash people up" girl most of the times.



shit said:


> you guys need to recognize the win of this series
> Jamie's baby was the most omgwtfbbq thing to happen in comics in 2009



It was.

PAD knows how to write emotional scenes and characters you actually feel for.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

I won't comment on anything about X-Factor besides that in march I went to my lcs and bought every single volume up untill Turtleman.

And I'm going to buy again from Messiah Complex onwards


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2010)

Give it a few years, and there will be a series of "X-Men: Messiah whatever" omnibuses and an omnibus of the awesome X-Factor.

Assuming anyone here can wait that long.


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> ^^This, it's the best run on the Xmen since the 80's



I like it more than Claremont's as Iconic as that run was It hasn't aged well.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


>



meh

These reviews seldom if ever address any of my concerns, and when they do, they do so in weak and patronizing ways: You're reading it wrong; Maleev's work is okay "without the influence of other mainstream comics to ruin its look."  

_Really?_  Such cheek!

I'm fairly certain I can find better, more relevant ones (if you'd like).


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I like it more than Claremont's as Iconic as that run was It hasn't aged well.



It hasn't but it still has some amazing stories that are worth reading


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> From what little ive read it looks ok sept for whats done with magneto...and Jean....and Scott....and he did unleash emma on us....



What's wrong with these characters?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

just read the last Initiative ish

 Slingers reunion??????  do want


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> What's wrong with these characters?



Morrison turned magneto in a Nazi Coke fiend, Scott in to an Adulterous ass hat [well he was always this but Morrison made it worse] created some of the ugliest characters ever, Supplanted jean with Emma ,and made Beast a Cat

am i missing any thing gaiz?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

he also created Beak, thus all his sins are forgiven


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2010)

Wasn't Magneot always a Nazi?

Plus, Magneto is Xorn.  And Xorn is Magneto.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> *Wasn't Magneot always a Nazi?*
> 
> Plus, Magneto is Xorn.  And Xorn is Magneto.



What........the........fuck?

Are you going to ask if Luke Cage is a KKK member as well?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 18, 2010)

Okay, despot then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Morrison turned magneto in a Nazi Coke fiend, Scott in to an Adulterous ass hat [well he was always this but Morrison made it worse] created some of the ugliest characters ever, Supplanted jean with Emma ,and made Beast a Cat
> 
> am i missing any thing gaiz?


I see no problem with what was done with Magneto, and feline Beast may have been one of the best character upgrades ever


shit said:


> he also created Beak, thus all his sins are forgiven


To quote the fallen Lil Mo 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*BEAK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I see no problem with what was done with Magneto,
> and feline Beast may have been one of the best character upgrades ever
> 
> To quote the fallen Lil Mo
> ...



the reason Magneto is probably the best comic book villain is cause as bad as he is at his core he believes hes doing what is right ,m and considerign  how the majority of the MU are ass wholes he may be Right

having him Do what he did under Morrisons Pen is Unforgivable to me

it would be like if superman said "screw it" and started executing people with his bear hands


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2010)

He never stopped that belief once during New X-Men, and Scott & Jean came to terms with their relationship so they could both move forward.

Magneto in New X-Men is a take of the character to his farthest extreme, amplified by the addictive Drug that wasn't a drug which he took the first time so he had enough power to do what he needed to do. Magneto to me has always been more of a plot device than a real character. Marvel retcons him so often and in such varying degrees that he is constantly on the sliding scale between Despot and Leader of Heroes. He is whatever the writer wants him to be for their purposes. 

It can also be said Magneto had to be the farthest down one side of that scale because Xorn was the the most opposite you could get from that. Also he did stick out in New X-Men like a sore thumb and that is only because his motives and ideas for moving Mutants forward have become so outdated that the character and everything he did had become cliches. Finally a lot of what Grant was doing was also focused on the cyclic nature of the X Men how every great X-Men run has the same beats repeated endlessly on repeat and here was the book to break them free of that well aware that Marvel would never allow that to happen, insert Astonishing.


----------



## Z (May 18, 2010)

This Deadpool stuff is getting way out of hand



ghstwrld said:


> Wasn't Magneot always a Nazi?



AHAHAHAH


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He never stopped that belief once during New X-Men, and Scott & Jean came to terms with their relationship so they could both move forward.
> 
> Magneto in New X-Men is a take of the character to his farthest extreme, amplified by the addictive Drug that wasn't a drug which he took the first time so he had enough power to do what he needed to do. Magneto to me has always been more of a plot device than a real character. Marvel retcons him so often and in such varying degrees that he is constantly on the sliding scale between Despot and Leader of Heroes. He is whatever the writer wants him to be for their purposes.
> 
> It can also be said Magneto had to be the farthest down one side of that scale because Xorn was the the most opposite you could get from that. Also he did stick out in New X-Men like a sore thumb and that is only because his motives and ideas for moving Mutants forward have become so outdated that the character and everything he did had become cliches. Finally a lot of what Grant was doing was also focused on the cyclic nature of the X Men how every great X-Men run has the same beats repeated endlessly on repeat and here was the book to break them free of that well aware that Marvel would never allow that to happen, insert Astonishing.



iam sorry but As bag as magneto can be him Rounding people up in concentration camps is some thing i cant see him  actually doing, his hole goal is  that shit like that never happens again, Morrison even said some thing to the extent "Ive always thought he  was a Crazy Genocidal terrorist so iam gonna write him like one"


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2010)

He has been written like that before, in fact 90% of his plans are Humans are destroyed so Mutants take over. Its the same idea you are just complaining about Semantics


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He has been written like that before, in fact 90% of his plans are Humans are destroyed so Mutants take over. Its the same idea you are just complaining about Semantics



Yeah those planes are more or least quick and clean or just Planetary Scale Hostage situations

theirs a difference between that and Concentration camps


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2010)

No there isn't, both have the same outcome. Besides parts of that were obviously the sentient Drug talking.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No there isn't, both have the same outcome. Besides parts of that were obviously the sentient Drug talking.



No one is  significantly more humane, and doesn't  undermine the characters back story and motivations, and years of development


EDIT: we should argue about this int he X-men thread....


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide

A Plot to do one is a plot to do the rest.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide = Mass Genocide
> 
> A Plot to do one is a plot to do the rest.



Theirs a reason why  we don't Hang people to execute them any more


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

doesn't Grant get points for irony at least?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

shit said:


> doesn't Grant get points for irony at least?



I guess.....

side note i am hypnotized by the legs on your sig.....


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

Also we stopped hanging people because shooting them was faster


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Also we stopped hanging people because shooting them was faster



POINT ISSSSSS

To day we give them gas or lethal ejection cause its humane, instead of frying them, shooting them, and/or hanging them


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

You know what is funny about that, compared to the Lethal Injection horror stories i'd call being shot in the head the more humane way, also the quickest.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know what is funny about that, compared to the Lethal Injection horror stories i'd call being shot in the head the more humane way, also the quickest.



what horror stories?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 19, 2010)

Uh, the drugs being injected into the wrong tissue, potassium chloride kicking in when the anesthesia wears off, etc?

Shooting someone in the head doesn't require a physician


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> what horror stories?





> *Background*
> 
> Lethal injection for execution was conceived as a comparatively humane alternative to electrocution or cyanide gas. The current protocols are based on one improvised by a medical examiner and an anesthesiologist in Oklahoma and are practiced on an ad hoc basis at the discretion of prison personnel. Each drug used, the ultrashort-acting barbiturate thiopental, the neuromuscular blocker pancuronium bromide, and the electrolyte potassium chloride, was expected to be lethal alone, while the combination was intended to produce anesthesia then death due to respiratory and cardiac arrest. We sought to determine whether the current drug regimen results in death in the manner intended.
> 
> ...



Stuff like this


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Stuff like this



yeeeesh....


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

well this thread turned into a real downer all a sudden


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2010)

Lethal injections are to comfort the executioners and required witnesses more so than the victim.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Gooba (May 19, 2010)

Too bad we don't have a modern guillotine.  That was the best way when it worked properly, and with modern tech we could easily make one that didn't miss or have too little force to go through on the first chop.  I'd like either that or a double barreled shotgun to the back of the head if I had to get executed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Too bad we don't have a modern guillotine.  That was the best way when it worked properly, and with modern tech we could easily make one that didn't miss or have too little force to go through on the first chop.  I'd like either that or a double barreled shotgun to the back of the head if I had to get executed.



I personally wanna be thrown into oncoming tragic........with no warning to the motorists


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I personally wanna be thrown into oncoming *tragic*........with no warning to the motorists


I laughed.  Such a good joke, philosophically speaking.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He has been written like that before, in fact 90% of his plans are Humans are destroyed so Mutants take over. Its the same idea you are just complaining about Semantics



Semantics can be important.  Stalin was worse than Hitler but that doesn't make him a Nazi


Taleran said:


> Also we stopped hanging people because shooting them was faster



Only military criminals were shot in Canada, everyone else got hanged




Gooba said:


> Too bad we don't have a modern guillotine.  That was the best way when it worked properly, and with modern tech we could easily make one that didn't miss or have too little force to go through on the first chop.  I'd like either that or a double barreled shotgun to the back of the head if I had to get executed.



Wasn't there the whole "you might still be alive for a few seconds" thing, that would definitely rule it out in most states, though probably not Texas


----------



## mow (May 19, 2010)

I'm just gonna leave this here



			
				Morrison said:
			
		

> What people often forget, of course, is that Magneto, unlike the lovely Sir Ian McKellen, is a mad old terrorist twat. No matter how he justifies his stupid, brutal behaviour, or how anyone else tries to justify it, in the end he's just an old bastard with daft, old ideas based on violence and coercion. I really wanted to make that clear



@ beast becoming a cat: secondary mutations exist as part of evolution. Mutants being more suspect to it makes every bit of sense
@ scott being adulterer douchebag: He's a human, he was in a tough spot, giant mistakes occurred. It's completely

I find most people have a problem with that run not because of Morrison's writing, but the fact they cannot handle their classical version of their fav character being altered, or showcasing a different side than they are used to. For the life of me that makes no sense. If you want your character to remain the same, why don't you just stick to the "classical" run and not read anything else? I mean, these are characters that, to a certain extant, an extension of ourselves, (or imagination).  And with every writer, they try to interpret them/envision them in a different light, and not necessary that drastic, but at least place this in unfamiliar situations to see how these iconic characters would behave. Scott's behavior made perfect sense, The Ice Queen's actions made complete sense. Beast saying he was gay made perfect sense. They are, in the end, humans. Them being super doesn't mean they are immune to damage and irrationality.

This is the thing I really hate the most about comic book fans. They cannot accept change at all. Which is just retarded in my book. It's almost as bad as those console fanboys who bleed for their fav console. Favoritism to the point of exclusivity inside of that bubble is retarded.

Hate a book for it having bad art, or shoddy writing. Don't hate on it because it's different or challenging. I mean , fair enough, some things might just not be your sorta thing, but that doesn't mean they are bad.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

I'm a comic book fan whose only major change he could not possibly acept involved a deal with the devil.


And Whedon leaving.


And JMS leaving Thor.


----------



## mow (May 19, 2010)

Fagget, you know me well enough to know I'm not talking about editorial-based douchary


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2010)

Since even the God damned Superhuman registration Act has been reverted now, I'm perfectly fine with any change since I know it's always temporary.
The only bastion of continuity left in the marvel universe is M-Day and the Asgardian Observatory.


----------



## mow (May 19, 2010)

I've actually have yet to touch on anything X-men related since M-Day. I want to get on it, but man, seeing how much there is makes it such a daunting task >_<

EDIT: another character: Spiderman. I havent touched it since OMD. Need to get on that, too. Wonder when that will be reset, actually.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

You know what I want to read.

What's going on with Loki now.

Rereading the Loki one-shot after reading Siege really gives me the feeling he always intended to die.  With his soul no longer bound for the realms of Hela, he should be in for a completely new and different kind of journey.  With new potential opportunity to commit mischief.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

> What people often forget, of course, is that Magneto, unlike the lovely Sir Ian McKellen, is a mad old terrorist twat. No matter how he justifies his stupid, brutal behaviour, or how anyone else tries to justify it, in the end he's just an old bastard with daft, old ideas based on violence and coercion. I really wanted to make that clear


That's Morrison's opinion but i don't agree with hat for one fucking minute

Marvel made the right choice in retconning it the second they got the chance



mow said:


> @ beast becoming a cat: secondary mutations exist as part of evolution. Mutants being more suspect to it makes every bit of sense.


yup fine with me just makes me wonder how eh went from an ape to a Cat...i just think a better redesign could of been used



> @ scott being adulterer douchebag: He's a human, he was in a tough spot, giant mistakes occurred. It's completely


 again this is fine with me cause it confirms  things i have thought about the character for year I.E he is a selfish prick


> Hate a book for it having bad art, or shoddy writing. Don't hate on it because it's different or challenging. I mean , fair enough, some things might just not be your sorta thing, but that doesn't mean they are bad


What Morrison did With magneto was "Bad"


----------



## mow (May 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, i love Magneto. The fact he created the brotherhood of "evil", effectively forcing Charles's hand to be his "good" counterpart, is nothing short of genius. Charles' dream is just that, a dream. Any realist mutant who sees how the world would operate would ultimately realise that magneto was right. Doesn't change the fact Magneto is a racist terrorist tho. He wants to eliminate people who are not like him, and his experience of being in that same position just leads to a twisted sense of righteousness. 

Def an interesting character, and imo I think Morrison did him right. Don't forget, Kick was also fucking with his brain as well, so it added to his inevitable monstrous actions.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

I don't know how you can look at the character of Magneto and not see a Terrorist.


----------



## vampiredude (May 19, 2010)

hi everybody, i am wondering do you guys now some good websites, to read these comics online or download them?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I don't know how you can look at the character of Magneto and not see a Terrorist.



cause he has always been so much more then that, it would be like saying Namor is just a Sea-terrorist


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

Which I would agree with.....


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Which I would agree with.....



then you would be missing the point


----------



## ghstwrld (May 19, 2010)

But Xorn is real, he isn't just a silly metal mask, and that is one of the key reveals of Planet X.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Since even the God damned Superhuman registration Act has been reverted now, I'm perfectly fine with any change since I know it's always temporary.
> The only bastion of continuity left in the marvel universe is M-Day and the Asgardian Observatory.



It's not like it was retconned. They told the story they wanted to tell, now its on to the next status quo story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

Anyone remember when Marvel assured us in an interview that they won't go back on Spidey going public with his identity?


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

So the whole superhuman identity database was stored in Tony's head, then he made himself forget it. BND ends, people will remember everything that happened, including Peter outting himself to the world. All is said and done, Peter Parker is the only superhuman that ends up being exposed by the superhuman registration act.

do eet marvel


----------



## typhoon72 (May 19, 2010)

^ that would be amazing. I hope they do that.

Found something else amazing browsing on Comic Art Com


*Spoiler*: _ S.H.I.E.L.D. #3 Cover_


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

........


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I laughed.  Such a good joke, philosophically speaking.



Ah. You see what I did there


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I don't know how you can look at the character of Magneto and not see a Terrorist.



maybe once upon a time. But we've all been douchebags at some points in our lives.


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

douchebag behavior =/= wanting to effectively eradicate an entire species due to their genome.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

No, I think driven mad to the point of wanting to effectively eradicate an entire species due to misguided emotions towards the endless oppression bigotry and survived genocide =/= douchebag behavior.


Magneto was a victim first. And during. And afterwards. That wasn't all it was, but it's a part of him


----------



## Gooba (May 20, 2010)

To be fair, a lot of humans spend a lot of effort trying to prove Magneto's point for him, and a lot of time travelers come back telling him he is right.


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

Oh, not arguing that at all. Going through what he endured (I'm talking the utterly mindbogglingly fantastic Magneto Testament version here) makes you speechless, and the fact most people are just bigoted and still hate mutants doesn't help either, but it still doesn't change that it is a twisted sense of righteousness. Yes it's not all that he is, but it's a very significant part of him.

All this talk just makes you realise what an amazing character Magneto is. Has he popped back in X-Men? like i said i really haven't been following much of the x-men since Morrison's run. I'm miss out on alot


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

He's a member of the X-Men now.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

He has, bur ir's complicated.

After spending many years since the whole Wanda ordeal in mysterious seclusion, popping up here and there for a quick couple of pages every once in a while, he shows up in Utopia with his powers back. Apparently, with the High Evolutionary's help, he's been able to recover some of them, and revitalize his old body even a little (again ) 
It's been already displayed however, that it is much more strenuous to him to use his powers now. Certain metals give him a bad feedback, and he can't output as much energy or for as long as he used to.
Not close
Anyway, he has entered utopia and laid his sword at cyclops feet and he's now a mistrusted good guy, because despite everything, and after a good speech, cyke realizes he does not have the option of not taking Erik in.
All his actions, while good in nature or outcome, even saving the day once or twice, like killing that weird Charles's son, still result on every mutant on the island choking on their own anger and searching for an excuse not to optic blast his ass, so the old man has decided to display a showing of good faith and has recently done the epic feet of meditating for two days straight on top of of the meteor, and pulled the kitty bullet back in.
I think he has just recovered from the resulting comatose.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He has, bur ir's complicated.
> 
> After spending many years since the whole Wanda ordeal in misterious seclusion, poping up here and there for a quick couple of pages every once in a while, he shows up in Utopia with his powers back. Apperently, with the High Evolutionary's help, he's been able to recover some of them, and revitalize his old body even a little (again )
> It's been allready displayed however, that it is much more strainous to him to use his powers now. Certain metals give him a bad feedback, and he can't output as much energy or for as long as he used to.
> ...



*
Disclaimer:* Not Executed nearly as awesome as you make it sound


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

Everyone here ought to read Magneto: Testament.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2010)

I really hope if Marvel does anything, they keep the character consistent for a time.


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He has, bur ir's complicated.
> 
> After spending many years since the whole Wanda ordeal in misterious seclusion, poping up here and there for a quick couple of pages every once in a while, he shows up in Utopia with his powers back. Apperently, with the High Evolutionary's help, he's been able to recover some of them, and revitalize his old body even a little (again )
> It's been allready displayed however, that it is much more strainous to him to use his powers now. Certain metals give him a bad feedback, and he can't output as much energy or for as long as he used to.
> ...




I was like "hot damn this sounds epic :amazed"



Zen-aku said:


> *
> Disclaimer:* Not Executed nearly as awesome as you make it sound



Then I was all .

I want to get back to it, but man, so much to go through.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2010)

Yeah I haven't read Xmen since Morrison left.  I really don't know where to start or if it's even worth it at this point


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

I supose one "starts" at M-Day, then skips to messiah complex, messiah war (not really) and proposition X, and then second coming.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

oh and be aware professor X died and came back to life two or three times between House of M and Second Coming. Jean Grey gets alot of undeserved flak, but then again, they don't put so much emphazis on his funerals.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2010)

I'd recommend Uncanny from when Fraction takes over but it is hard to with the Greg Land art.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2010)

mow said:


> Oh, not arguing that at all. Going through what he endured (I'm talking the utterly mindbogglingly fantastic Magneto Testament version here) makes you speechless, and the fact most people are just bigoted and still hate mutants doesn't help either, but it still doesn't change that it is a twisted sense of righteousness. Yes it's not all that he is, but it's a very significant part of him.
> 
> All this talk just makes you realise what an amazing character Magneto is. *Has he popped back in X-Men?* like i said i really haven't been following much of the x-men since Morrison's run. I'm miss out on alot



He is one the same team as Namor

That is all that needs to be said


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'd recommend Uncanny from when Fraction takes over but it is hard to with the Greg Land art.



In Lands Defense, He is better then the guy they alternate him with And he has gotten better


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

No, do not defend Land.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> No, do not defend Land.



i have to 

Sniff stupid honor code


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

Did he lift the face of your fav heroine from your fav porno? 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> He is one the same team as Namor
> 
> That is all that needs to be said



Your logic is infallible. And i'm not trying to be a wise guy. It is.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2010)

mow said:


> Did he lift the face of your fav heroine from your fav porno?



i haven't seen any Sasha Gray look alike sadly


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He is one the same team as Namor
> 
> That is all that needs to be said



Flawless Victory


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2010)

These are from Kirby's biography, redesigns he drew for Thor & Friends


*Spoiler*: __ 








crap images is because my only camera is the webcam in my laptop.


----------



## shit (May 22, 2010)

That's thor with the spear and wings on his head?
they shoulda kept the chick, she looks kinda cool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2010)

Galacta: Daughter of Galactus

What say you?


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

I say thee nay


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2010)

I thought gender-benders was your thing?


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

I don't mix my comics with my mangu


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2010)

shit said:


> I don't mix my comics with my mangu



Don't try and tell me you didn't think Fem-Loki was awesome


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

I would had it been permanent. Now it just leaves me with a foul taste in my mouth and ruins the magic it once presented.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

I sort of agree. I'm not sure if they reverted it for plot or if they did it for SIEGE.

I can totally be okay with the former but I'm paranoid of marvel, and the first guy did get his plans meddled with


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

It's a big vagina week on comics this week for some reason.

Galacta, Marvel Her-os, Galacta, Girl Comics, Rescue, Land of Oz (dorothy is a girl right? Don't read this book), Pixie Strikes back, etc...


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2010)

Is it GB?  Thawt she was a daugter?  Also, I really liked PSB 4.  Arts offputting, but I may read the middle 2 issues.  Her-Oes I got to page 4 and was like 'wuuuuuuteveah'


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

Oz's main protag is Tip, a boy who brings things to life with magic powder
and read it, BH, it's about the best thing Marvel puts out quite frankly


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

I'm a raging hard fanboy of the Land of Oz and all it's works. I'm  waiting for that book pile up on stories so I can read it all at once because I would honestly explode if I had to read a wizard of Oz book the same rythm I read USM


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

it's actually a very satisfying read month to month


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I sort of agree. I'm not sure if they reverted it for plot or if they did it for SIEGE.
> 
> I can totally be okay with the former but I'm paranoid of marvel, and the first guy did get his plans meddled with



going back to this, in retrospect it would've been easy for Marvel to leave Loki as a her until he died in Seige, considering watsername he was posing as didn't really do anything between when she was freed and Seige
of course seeing Loki turn back to his old self was very cool when he mucked around in time and brought Odin's father to the present and shizz
but the fact that it was intended as a flash in the pan from the start, just a way for Loki to obviously be fucking with Thor emotionally, makes it seem cheap and pointless

the same really goes for Galacta, as she's new and I bet will be killed off somehow soon since she's most likely canon-fodder for some Galactus killing machine
she'll die, the big power that killed her will be put over and then immediately destroyed somehow, and none of you will rep me for being right 

tl;dr some things are better in fanart than in practice


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Wait Gallacta is canon? I see her being quickly forgotten.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

I just heard of her in this thread, so don't take my word on it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

She seems canon-ish but I wouldn't put my faith on it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2010)

Really can't see it as canon, it refers to a lot of stuff but really seems like it's own dimension


----------



## shit (May 24, 2010)

my way was cooler


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2010)

Marvel has unveiled two beautiful "Iron Man By Design 2.0" variant covers by acclaimed animation storyboard artists Ronnie del Carmen and Bill Presing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2010)

The Wolverine variants sucked. The Deadpool ones were lulzy. The Iron Man ones were gorgeus


----------



## The Question (May 26, 2010)

A bit off topic, but I have a question for whoever has the answer.  A friend and I have been debating if any of the X-Men Blackbirds were ever capable of space flight, or at least of getting into orbit even if not deep space travel.  We've looked online at the Marvel wiki and other places and it says that the service ceiling is 230,000 feet.  Other data says it has Shi'ar technology and can reach hypersonic speeds, as well as having a deep-space ready cabin.

So what's the answer?  Can it go into space or not?  Thanks to anyone who can tell us.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

Blackbirds can't reach space usually, but if needed, the science team can whip up a spaceship in an hour or two no doubt.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2010)

Tbolts was pretty good.

Definitely did *NOT* see the ending coming


----------



## Juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Tbolts was pretty good.



Not from my end.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2010)

What, blame Juggs' demotion in power to ASM

also the entire part with Pym and Man-Thing was cool


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

I wonder why T-Bolts didnt get renumbered?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Marvel has unveiled two beautiful "Iron Man By Design 2.0" variant covers by acclaimed animation storyboard artists Ronnie del Carmen and Bill Presing.



I can't stop looking at that WWII jet Iron Man one!


----------



## Juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> What, blame Juggs' demotion in power to ASM
> 
> also the entire part with Pym and Man-Thing was cool



Actually he didn't get depowered in ASM.  I think Parker made that up for the Thunderbolts story.  Besides what he did to Juggernaut's character, the rest of the story was good.  I'll continue to get it unless they make Cain's character just another generic strong guy who will just get thrown around.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2010)

Cage reading Songbird her own profile was classic.

also

*THE BOSS* spread was cool


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Calling it now that Zemo is a fake this is just a test to see which of the Tbolts will jump at the first chance


----------



## shit (May 28, 2010)

fucking Danny Way sucks and has no good ideas
he fucking did nothing with Romulus and spent a fuckload of time pissing in the wind
and now he's not doing fuckall with Daken
his upcoming arc is leaching off Remender's ideas and apparently Origins is fucking over and if it is good riddance and what a stain on the Marvel franchise
he sucks and I hate him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Reading Thunderbolts. When Luke entered the womans wing 

"Luke, I wanna be your next babymomma!"

DOnt care for how Juggs in drawn in this

Also, I think Zen's theory is accurate


----------



## Zen-aku (May 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, I think Zen's theory is accurate


so what do i win if i am right?



shit said:


> *fucking Danny Way sucks and has no good ideas*
> he fucking did nothing with Romulus and spent a fuckload of time pissing in the wind
> and now he's not doing fuckall with Daken
> his upcoming arc is leaching off Remender's ideas and apparently Origins is fucking over and if it is good riddance and what a stain on the Marvel franchise
> he sucks and I hate him



I agree with every thing Sept for whats highlighted

Danny way is awesome when its some thing like Deadpool or Bullseye


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so what do i win if i am right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The event displayed on the cover of Pantera's Vulgar Display of Power CD


----------



## shit (May 29, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I agree with every thing Sept for whats highlighted
> 
> Danny way is awesome when its some thing like Deadpool or Bullseye



He wrote the Bullseye mini?
Anyway, I made sure not to call him a bad writer cuz he clearly isn't. He makes a good Deadpool and it's pretty obvious that a ton of the character's recent popularity comes directly from Way's take on him.
He can write a mean story, but he just can't come up with one.
His Deadpool run is proof enough of this, as nothing he does with the character ever leads anywhere.
I mean, w/e happened to him and the X-Men?
The only time DP ever really resolved anything was during the Bullseye run, and then Way had Wade put a bullet in his own head at the end, seemingly for the soul purpose of putting a sour aftertaste on a great, self-contained arc. WTF
Does anyone rly remember how the Bullseye mini ended? Cuz I sure don't since it kinda tanked after a fabulous first issue.
And then with Origins, he ran like 50 issues off a lackluster threat orchestrated by a character created by Loeb because he never had an original idea of what to do with the book.
And then the way Romulus went out, HE COULD'VE DONE THAT AT ANY TIME!!!!! It's like you could've read the issue where Romulus was introduced, and then you could've read the last issue, and more than likely you'd have no curiosity of what happened in the between.
Piss poor plot progression is Way's trademark, it seems.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2010)

shit said:


> He wrote the Bullseye mini?



If you mean the Dark Reign Hawkeye one, no. That was my baby daddy Andy Diggle


----------



## shit (May 29, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> If you mean the Dark Reign Hawkeye one, no. That was my baby daddy Andy Diggle



oh right
seems more Diggle's style
his violence is less gratuitous and more hard hitting while still dabbling in slapstick
I mean Headhunter's death  fucking caused by Atlas 
that's a deliciously cruel way to kill a character


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2010)

Did not like:

The way Juggernaut was drawn
Juggernaut only beeing on the team because Charles asked for it
Songbirds new look


Did like

'The Boss' page
Dialogue and characterisation
Pym and Man Thing appearance and interaction


Overall a strong "first" issue


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

the CageBolts prelude story in "Enter the Heroic Age" was fucking amazing

Cage dressed up as a guard and tries to recruit people into the Tbolts, then when they try to beat him up and remove his mask they all crap themselves at the exact same time while Cage goes buckwild on them


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2010)

These are Incredible



> Marvel is proud to unveil even more Iron Man By Design 2.0 variant covers, featuring stunning new interpretations of Iron Man by one of the animation industry's most acclaimed talents, and one of pop-culture's most influential forces.
> 
> AVENGERS #2 features the art of Alan Aldridge on a variant cover that'll take you for a trip! Best known for the design and production of artwork for album covers for The Who, The Rolling Stones, and Elton John, Aldridge is also famous for his extensive work with The Beatles and brings his psychedelic style to the Armored Avenger!
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Eggplant octupi crowning lawn gnomes on winged mushrooms as bunny costumed demon ronald mc'donalds dance at the feat of an angry acid Lord of Iron while a snake rim jobs itself

Outstanding

**


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Also, doomwar's ending was hillarious.

It has all this built up tension. It's incredibly smug, but still, drama, hopelessness, dark and carnage
lasers, pew, pew, we lost another 30 Dora Mijari 
Then the last few pages T'Challa and Reed

"No, no, you must do this! This is madness!"
"No, shuri is right, doom planned for everything we could possibly do! I must enter this dark path! If we trained doom so weel to outhink us, it is time for us to go crazy!"
"T'Challa... What have you done? "



> "*Oh baby baby, I'm not that ii-no-cent*"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

I had mixed feelings at the end.

On one hand, it's Deadpool.

On the other. . . it's Deadpool.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Doomwar has always been almost hilariously bad but they had at least succeeded in making a tense bloody war situation
They looked really desperate
Like yet another moral compromise was gonna be done to take down this massively magnificent villain that is doom


What have you done? 


I called in an X-Factor


Deadpool: IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT'S JHONNY

Reed: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


And it was a good twist for me. I didn't expect to be him but they did hint it with all the covers



But then again, there's been so many deadpool variants...


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2010)

Did not read anything of Doom War except the first issue - is it worth reading or can i just skip it without having to feel like i missed something?


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2010)

Eh. If you have free time. It's really just about as big of a deal as the Chaos Cascade.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

I gotta see the end of DoomWar ASAP


----------



## shit (May 30, 2010)

The Luke Cage mini is marred with editorial fuckups like speech balloon mixups.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

shit said:


> The Luke Cage mini is marred with editorial fuckups like speech balloon mixups.


Dont read that, it'll hurt your soul

Someone post the speech bubble fuck up from Batman and Robin


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 30, 2010)

Hello Marvel Discussion Thread. 

I really wanna read Daredevil but I want a good place to start.I wanna start before the Heroic Age because I wanna buy in bulk so I can read through alot and get a feel for the character before all the Heroic Age stuff starts.

My question is where would be a good place to start reading from?


----------



## shit (May 30, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dont read that, it'll hurt your soul
> 
> Someone post the speech bubble fuck up from Batman and Robin



sometimes you strike gold mining through crappy comic ideas
not this time
a pity too since the first issue wasn't half-bad
but now ... Cage vs 3 lions... wut


----------



## shit (May 30, 2010)

I dunno why you'd be researching DD for Heroic Age since DD doesn't really seem to be apart of Heroic Age and has his own little universe inside Hell's Kitchen complete with his own mini-event called ... something something.

Anyway, I'm sure everyone's gonna say read all of Bendis's stuff and then all of Brubaker's stuff, which is pretty much the last hundred or so issues? I dunno.

I dunno why I'm attempting to answer this question either, lol.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 30, 2010)

shit said:


> I dunno why you'd be researching DD for Heroic Age since DD doesn't really seem to be apart of Heroic Age and has his own little universe inside Hell's Kitchen complete with his own mini-event called ... something something.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure everyone's gonna say read all of Bendis's stuff and then all of Brubaker's stuff, which is pretty much the last hundred or so issues? I dunno.
> 
> I dunno why I'm attempting to answer this question either, lol.



Lol well I appreciate the help regardless.

I just meant the DD issues that are released at the same time as the Heroic Age Stuff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Hello Marvel Discussion Thread.
> 
> I really wanna read Daredevil but I want a good place to start.I wanna start before the Heroic Age because I wanna buy in bulk so I can read through alot and get a feel for the character before all the Heroic Age stuff starts.
> 
> My question is where would be a good place to start reading from?


DD aint in Heroic age, he's gearing up for his own event, Shadowland.

If you wanna prep for that and want some good reading along the ways, as shit said, all of Bendis, all of Brubaker, all of Diggle. 

If you just want some Shadowland prep, bare necessities wise? The last arc of Brubaker's run and all of Diggle, issue numbers in a min


shit said:


> sometimes you strike gold mining through crappy comic ideas
> not this time
> a pity too since the first issue wasn't half-bad
> but now ... Cage vs 3 lions... wut



Cage whooped Lion ass though

Art is awful too

EDIT: Daredevil Volume 2 #16-19, 26-50, 56-81 for Bendis, #82-119, 500 for Brubaker, 501-current for Diggle.

116-119 and 500 are Brubakers last arc


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2010)

^What this guy said


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

When is DD ever going to get a break?

Seriously. Bendis and Brubaker and Diggle's run are all about the guy somehow falling past rock bottom. MULTIPLE times.


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shadowland HAS to be the bottom. I mean, if Daredevil looses his sense of good and evil, what else does he have to loose? The horns? His legs?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2010)

Joe Quesada promoted, has exact same rank and title as Geoff Johns does at DC


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2010)

He is Marvel's fusion of Dan and Geoff


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He is Marvel's fusion of Dan and Geoff



Danoff DiJohns?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 2, 2010)

Daff Johnsio.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Danoff DiJohns?


= Fusion Dance


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Daff Johnsio.


= Potara Earrings


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Buckley or Brevoort has the equivalent of hat DiDio/Lee has, but they don't share a title


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2010)

GannDeoff

YOU SLHAL NOT PSSA|


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> GannDeoff
> 
> YOU SLHAL NOT PSSA|



I laughed way harder than i should've at this


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Origin of NotBatman_


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2010)

he looks and acts like someone the punisher would kill in a one-shot


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

He could look better

Still too cgi'ey so I guess he will


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

shit said:


> he looks and acts like someone the punisher would kill in a one-shot


I wasn't the only one thinking that?


----------



## Es (Jun 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q631uZ6DQzg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

haha, who's that rich guy with the mask who tried to kill punisher in max with the old cripple lady mobboss lookalikes
that's who Nemesis reminds me of


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2010)

So I got a one month subscription to Marvel comics digitally.  What should be first on my read list, considering someone who has a passing knowledge of what's going on, but hasn't read a title in years?


----------



## Es (Jun 3, 2010)

Peter David's run on Incredible Hulk.


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

The Old Man Logan arc of Wolverine by Mark Millar


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

What's available? And what are you looking for?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2010)

Brian Michael Bendis' Daredevil run starting at #26 or Grant Morrison's New X-Men run.  Those are your best choices.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thor's movie costume looks too modern i think. The armor shares a lot aesthetically with the cap costume which is pretty weird.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Thor's movie costume looks too modern i think. The armor shares a lot aesthetically with the cap costume which is pretty weird.



Yea, thats my problem with it.

Other than the winged helmet, which while awesome is still kinda silly, I've always thought that Thor's costume was one of the ones that would easily translate to film. Not sure why they felt the need to change it so much.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe it's just the cgi talking.

I mean the cape looks like rubber.
Also, a metal helmet with wings engraved who wuld ocasionally materialize vagely out light for a second would have been awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

martryn said:


> So I got a one month subscription to Marvel comics digitally.  What should be first on my read list, considering someone who has a passing knowledge of what's going on, but hasn't read a title in years?



Sub-Mariner: The Depths


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sub-Mariner: The Depths



this
it's a rare one that you can appreciate no matter how much Marvel knowledge you have


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

By that same token

Magneto: Testament

Two of the best minis I read in the past few years


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks too....fake.


martryn said:


> So I got a one month subscription to Marvel comics digitally.  What should be first on my read list, considering someone who has a passing knowledge of what's going on, but hasn't read a title in years?


Read everything listed below in order from top to bottom. 


Parallax said:


> Brian Michael Bendis' Daredevil run starting at #26 or Grant Morrison's New X-Men run.  Those are your best choices.





shit said:


> The Old Man Logan arc of Wolverine by Mark Millar





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sub-Mariner: The Depths





omg laser pew pew! said:


> By that same token
> 
> Magneto: Testament
> 
> Two of the best minis I read in the past few years


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

There are a lot of fantastic Marvel stuff you can get into with ZERO prior knowledge

New X-Men
Invincible Iron Man
Ghost Rider (Jason Aaron)
Immortal Iron Fist
Wolverine Weapon X
Daredevil (like 3 different places you can start)
Punisher (both MAX and Remender)
The Cosmic Books
Secret Warriors 
Fantastic Four (starting with Hickman recently)
Captain America

and that is just recent and off the top of my head.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> There are a lot of fantastic Marvel stuff you can get into with ZERO prior knowledge
> 
> Ghost Rider (Jason Aaron)
> 
> ...



Speaking of this, any more info on that Omnibus guys? I wanna know what it'll include since I own the Danny Ketch mini and Heaven's on Fire in Indy issues


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Speaking of this, any more info on that Omnibus guys? I wanna know what it'll include since I own the Danny Ketch mini and Heaven's on Fire in Indy issues



_Collecting GHOST RIDER #20-35 and GHOST RIDERS: HEAVEN'S ON FIRE #1-6. _


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, awesome, I have a reading list that should keep me busy this month.  When I'm up-to-date on all my comics, then I'll come back and see what else I need to start reading.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> _Collecting GHOST RIDER #20-35 and GHOST RIDERS: HEAVEN'S ON FIRE #1-6. _



Eh, might still buy the Omnibus then


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2010)

the price is great too, I might just pick this up when I have enough money


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

Is new X men ne good? I've been wanting to try out daredevil but don't know where to start.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm on probation, the mods won't let me recommend anything other than Invincible Ultimate Spider-Man and Runaways


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2010)

who said you could recommend runaways?  I'll neg a mod


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

No answer to my question and I'm already reading Ultimate Spiderman


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

shit said:


> who said you could recommend runaways?  I'll neg a mod


I'll neg you


Hell On Earth said:


> No answer to my question and I'm already reading Ultimate Spiderman



Both New X Men are quite good


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

You referring to New and Young?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Both........?



The Grant Morrison New X Men and the New X Men featuring the younger X Men like X23, Hellion, Prodigy, etc


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm starting with Academy X


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'm starting with Academy X



Very good


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2010)

Follow Grant's X-men run with Astonishing X-men by Whedon imo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Follow Grant's X-men run with Astonishing X-men by Whedon imo.



This, but if he's doing Academy X, he's probally not reading Grant's run


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2010)

and that's a damn shame


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2010)

oh and like he asked earlier, if you wanna start Daredevil start with Bendis' run at #26


----------



## Slice (Jun 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This, but if he's doing Academy X, he's probally not reading Grant's run



Why wouldnt he?

I also read Morrisons New XMen long after i had read the "X-Kids" New X-Men.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

boy, thanos aside, marvel sure does suck monkey balls this week


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2010)

You hating on the Franken Castle and Avengers Prime was good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

To be honnest, I haven't even taken a look at frank castle in yeaaars, and frankenstein castle just sounds waaay surreal. Not dissing it myself but you guys sure thought it was terrible.


On avengers prime, eh. I haven't made my mind about it yet.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2010)

Most of us here love the FrankenCastle don't know what you are talking about and the latest #1 is a great place to start for both MAX and 616 Punisher


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

Must be my mix up.


Not exactly appealing to me right now, but what the hell, I'm open minded. It's not like they have anything "good"(i.e. stuff I like) going on this week


Although what is this "X-Campus"? I wonder I wonder


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2010)

I kinda lost interest in frankencastle. I dont mind the weirdness of the whole idea, i just don't care much about punisher in the first place and just stopped reading.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> boy, thanos aside, marvel sure does suck monkey balls this week


Thanos Imperative


Banhammer said:


> Not dissing it myself but you guys sure thought it was terrible.



Most thought the concept was fucking retarded when they first heard it, but when they actually read it people got over it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2010)

Slice said:


> Why wouldnt he?
> 
> I also read Morrisons New XMen long after i had read the "X-Kids" New X-Men.



I'm not saying he won't just saying if he start Academy X he's probally gonna do that New X Men first


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2010)

I honestly though Avengers Prime was gonna be a waste to read, but I actually liked it.  I might just pick it up


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Thanos Imperative





> *Thanos aside*


Yeah that was an awesome warm up


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 6, 2010)

who read secret avengers


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2010)

everyone who's super cool


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

Fraction promises Ferry Thor in September

and he means it this time

almost

I hope

for real


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

Ferry Thor?
should I be excited for this?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes its taking Thor back to being a Space God asskicker


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

Also just fucking look at it



Ferry is at his best when it comes to big old Space adventures (Adam Strange [Tal have you read this yet?], UFF, first part of SS:MM)


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

oh dayum, I haven't seen Thor in space


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2010)

So after 46 chapters of New X Men that's it for the crew of Hellion,Surge, Prodigy, Elixer, Rockslide, Soraya etc


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, not really


They're more like re-ocurring back ground characters now.

DO NOT READ YOUNG X-MEN!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2010)

So what X men book i should read


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2010)

This


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

Listen to Taleran, he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Listen to Parallax, he knows what he's talking about


----------



## shit (Jun 11, 2010)

Listen to Juggernaut. He's American.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 11, 2010)

Listen to shit, he's the shit.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

Heroic Age is here kicking ass


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow this is like the first time in months Grant and/or Geoff don't take the top prize


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't hide behind batman forever guys


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Can't hide behind batman forever guys



You shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Can't hide behind batman forever guys



Well it's Batman vs Iron Man and Spider-man

Also you say that as though Morrison's writing isn't better than Bendis' or something


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

Right

I meant you can't hide behind Batman *and* Green Lantern forever


Forgot about the plastic rings there for a second


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

PS, before we go on another crusade against me:

Everybody knows that I only read, from DC, Secret Six and some green lantern. I make fun of the rest because I can not because I mean it


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2010)

but... batman! why would you not read batman?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

Because... It's not like I've never read stories like the Killing Joke, or that I don't keep up with his general awesomeness, but I just don't follow him.

He strikes fear into my heart.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

Miller Batman
Moore Batman
Morrison Batman

then work your way back. It will be a fun ride.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2010)

I miss lil'mo 

He would understand


----------



## shit (Jun 11, 2010)

gtfo the batman thread, ban

wait, where am I?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

Batman in a Marvel thread?

SAY IT AIN'T SO!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

im just here for tim drake and friends.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jun 12, 2010)

Tim Drake is the shit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Miller Batman
> Moore Batman
> Morrison Batman
> 
> then work your way back. It will be a fun ride.


just say Killing Joke, Moore only did like 2 things Batman, not to say his Clayface annual wasn't spectacular.

Also while we're at it lets make the fucker read O'Neil and Rucka



Banhammer said:


> I miss lil'mo
> 
> He would understand


He  would call you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for not reading Batman



Comic Book Guy said:


> Batman in a Marvel thread?
> 
> SAY IT AIN'T SO!


As Mod I'll allow it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> PS, before we go on another crusade against me:
> 
> Everybody knows that I only read, from DC, *Secret Six* and some green lantern. I make fun of the rest because I can not because I mean it



Well if you're really only going to read 2 DC books, this DAMN well better be one of them.

But still,you got a fever. And the only prescription...is more goddamn batman.

EDIT: Although I suppose the goddamn CATman is a fair substitute.



GeneralFuruichi said:


> Tim Drake is the shit.


Damn right. Even when getting "THIS. IS. SPARTA." kicked out of a skyscraper window.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> just say Killing Joke, Moore only did like 2 things Batman, not to say his Clayface annual wasn't spectacular.


I've read the killling joke.
Although you might not like to know that I have no clue as to who is clayface.





> Also while we're at it lets make the fucker read O'Neil and Rucka


I've read Ruca's Wonderwoman. And stopped when he did.
I was also gonna stop reading green lantern after blackest night but I'm sticking around to see if something interesting happens.


> He  would call you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for not reading Batman



But he wouldn't try to make me feel bad about it


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> just say Killing Joke, Moore only did like 2 things Batman, not to say his Clayface annual wasn't spectacular.
> 
> Also while we're at it lets make the fucker read O'Neil and Rucka



When people mention Moore and Batman I think its only ever referring to the Killing Joke

and yeah the Rucka and O'Neil stuff comes in the go back and read it after needing more Batman.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

Let us Swing the Hammer Back to Marvel


*Spoiler*: _
Marvel recently announced that this September will see an all-new Thor mini-series, "For Asgard," from writer Robert Rodi and artist Simone Bianchi. This is pretty awesome news for Thor fans: Rodi was the writer who, along with artist Esad Ribic, was responsible for "Loki," the sleeper hit mini-series from 2004 that was easily one of the best portrayals of Marvel's Asdardians in recent history

Art Preview._


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of that artist, but he draws a beastly, mythological looking Thor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

At least the art is better than Xenogenesis.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2010)

That sort of stuff seems to be his strength. He did that mini with Morrison in seven soldiers, right? The one about Camelot



Comic Book Guy said:


> At least the art is better than Xenogenesis.





I thought the art was pretty good, as long as you're able to accept a really stylized look for the x-men.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma there is more along the lines of 'hideous' than stylized, for me.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

Wolverine looked like an Ewok, except slightly shorter.  Yep Yep Bub.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know what the hell you're talking about. Tits, I mean Emma look great.


Lol, rawhide kid
The Smelly
The Nasty
AND THE FABULOUS!


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> At least the art is better than Xenogenesis.


We all agreed never to speak of that again!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)

I love whatever the hell this astonishing emma is smoking. Not this emma mind you, I hate that, but I love whatever she's on.
Looks acid or something
I mean look at her, she acts and looks like a Sorority Jessica Alba Cheerleader. Did Scott finally drop anti depressents on her morning breakfeast which I of course imagine it's made up o special K on Kobe milk and a nice cold glass of Cristal?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

I just point to Ellis.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there a Nemesis thread or should we post about it in here?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe we should make a Mark Millar thread.

If there is already a Kick-Ass thread, then just convert that one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

> Written by DAVID MACK
> Penciled by DAVID MACK
> Cover by DAVID MACK
> Finally back in hardcover after ten years! The very first KABUKI volume ever. The foundation of the KABUKI story. The origin. The very beginning of this critically acclaimed series. The HC readers are missing from their KABUKI hardcover collections. And the perfect book for brand-new Kabuki readers to begin with. The last time this volume was in hardcover was more than ten years ago, and it sold out quickly. Since then, readers have been searching for this VOL. 1 hardcover to complete their collections. This prestige hardcover delivers with a whopping 272 pages and extra features. All elegantly collected in a high-end hardcover with an embossed cover, watermarked end pages, a book mark, a dust jacket with all-new cover art and introduction by comics legend Jim Steranko.
> ...



Words simply fail me right now, expressing my utter joy.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2010)

....I've never read this! what's it about?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2010)

OH MAN I NEED TO BUY THIS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

My wallet is going to bust during September and October.

2 Absolutes, 2 statues, and university books. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

took Fraction far too long to include Japanese mechas into IIM


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2010)

Not as funny as Reed's Anti-Galactus Gundam suit


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2010)

Greg Pak deserves some kudos for still turning out really enjoyable Hulk books in the mess that is Loeb Hulk world. 610 was FANFUCKINGTASTIC


----------



## Id (Jun 17, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Not as funny as Reed's Anti-Galactus Gundam suit



Did that suit, even show a fraction of Galactus potential?


----------



## Slice (Jun 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Greg Pak deserves some kudos for still turning out really enjoyable Hulk books in the mess that is Loeb Hulk world. 610 was FANFUCKINGTASTIC



The man knows how to deliver epic lines!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Slice said:


> The man knows how to deliver epic lines!



I love how he writes Banner. "I'm not the hulk "

Also, "Oh noes who knows what the hulk could do!" "He has an app for that"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2010)

Id said:


> Did that suit, even show a fraction of Galactus potential?



He used it to one shot this giant robot Captain America thing which took out all the Mighty and New Avengers (including Sentry at the time)

So that also means Anti-Galactus Gundam > Helicarrier > Sentry = Galactus = Universe

Which also means Reed > Helicarrier


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

It saddens me that Pak is working with Loeb.


----------



## Es (Jun 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It saddens me that Pak is working with Loeb.


Yes but Pak's awesome writeing outweighs Loeb's terrible fortunately.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2010)

Just so. And only because we actively go out of our ways to ignore it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Next to Cyclops, Hulk has the next screwed up biological (& married) family.

C/D?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2010)

But his story has been demeaned so much that I couldn't feel sorry for him untill he turned into banner.

Planet Hulk aside. That has it's own perspective.


----------



## Soda (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I could read comic books.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

*Thunderbolts*

Okay, this is a load of bullshit.  Parker just had to go and de-power Juggernaut again.  His reason is that a having Juggernaut at full power makes it hard to use him in any story.  Basically he is saying that he isn't a good enough writer to do what others in the past have done.  Juggernaut in Thunderbolts is just a joke.  Judging by the art it seems that he is stopped by a troll wielding a tree.


Sorry for the small rant.

Edit: Soda, your sig is kind of freaky.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm divided. Part of me agrees that full powered Juggernaut is too overpowered to use in T-Bolts or most stories for that matter, then part of mesays "well then why put him on the roster?"

I'm starting to think that was a cooperate type thing


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

> "well then why put him on the roster?"


Parker likes Cain marko and wants to put him through a genuine character arc


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm divided. Part of me agrees that full powered Juggernaut is too overpowered to use in T-Bolts or most stories for that matter, then part of mesays "well then why put him on the roster?"
> 
> I'm starting to think that was a cooperate type thing



I was thinking that I would rather not see him on that roster if that meant him keeping his full power.  He is a Hulk type character, but that doesn't mean I want to see him throwing mountains around.  They could keep him at his normal levels and not having him doing everything on the team/book.  Just keep things like him being stopped by a troll and a tree out of the book.  

Overall I see his de-powerment as an excuse to just have him there as a punching bag and to make the opposing threat look powerful.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

Also don't be dissing Kev Walker, the dude rocks


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Parker likes Cain marko and wants to put him through a genuine character arc



Well, that has already been done before.  There was a whole arc dealing with Cain and his power loss in New Excalibur.  And a few years of worth of comics with him going through that power-loss.  This won't be anything new.

I guess as a Juggernaut fan, waiting for that moment in WWH: X-men was worth it.  Then Parker just reversed all of that, as well as making the whole, good deeds = Juggernaut's Kryptonite canon.  He's always tried to help Tom out even compromising with others in the process.  But he did not have a power loss then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Eh, Hulk/Juggs/Sentry are too overpowered for me to care about unless they're rapping the world like in WWH/Siege


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes but that was years ago and he was good and depowered, I'm guessing his end game is to make Juggs a superhero, big bad strong and powerful


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> make Juggs a *superhero*, big *bad *strong and powerful


I chuckled.  That seems to be a common plan.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes but that was years ago and he was good and depowered, I'm guessing his end game is to make Juggs a superhero, big bad strong and powerful



I wouldn't mind him staying a neutral party.  Kind of like Scorpion from MK.  Basically, have him at full power and doing what he wants.  Regardless of the action taken is good or evil.  That's kind of what he used to be.  He would take jobs that were illegal though, but he would also help others.  I'd rather not see him as a straight up superhero.  

Again though, him being at full power does not mean he needs to be causing earth quakes or separating tech tonic plates and what not IMO.  He could do the kinds of things Colossus, Thing or other strong guys with the occasional awesome feat.  But when fighting said characters, he should kick their ass/overpower them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

I disagree with Chaos Ghost. Juggs is an agent of chaos let it be for good or evil, and he's not Sentry, he's immensely strong but how strong depends on what he's facing.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Juggs is an agent of chaos let it be for good or evil, and he's not Sentry, he's immensely strong but how strong depends on what he's facing.



Yes, perfect!  This is how I think Juggernaut should be portrayed as.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I disagree with Chaos Ghost. Juggs is an agent of chaos let it be for good or evil, and he's not Sentry, he's immensely strong but how strong depends on what he's facing.



As I said, I dont read much with him in it, so how would I know that?

Also, sounds like GR


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't read ghost rider really.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 25, 2010)

Just read Thunderbolts

Called it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> *Parker just had to go and de-power Juggernaut again.*



Good freaking heck. . . why?!


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2010)

"Congratulations, Mr. Grimm. You get to be human again."



adsfadfadfasdfdfadfadfadfasdf


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Good freaking heck. . . why?!



You know the answer to this. It's very difficult to write a team book with one character who's so powerful. See: Sentry, or even Superman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Where's CMX to offer his thoughts?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You know the answer to this. It's very difficult to write a team book with one character who's so powerful. See: Sentry, or even Superman.



No it isn't you just need to be aware of the threats when you present challenges

RE: Morrison JLA


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah its not impossible or anything, but you have to throw massive threats at a team like the JLA. And that works for that book, and it helps that most of the members are extremely powerful, not just Superman, so they don't look like chumps while he does all the work. 

Thunderbolts, on the other hand, has to be pretty grounded in smaller threats because the big stuff is for the Avengers or X-men. And Juggernaut is the only serious powerhouse. 

Besides, I dunno about anyone else, but I find that characters are more interesting to me when they aren't all powerful.

edit: also worth noting that Morrison is an outstanding writer and pretty much the only person who's made JLA comics I liked, so I'm not sure it's easy to write that book well just because he did it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2010)

btw I'm really lovin this new Thunderbolts artist. Songbird looks a bit weird with that hair, but the book looks great as a whole.


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2010)

Moonstone needs her Marvel Girl costume back.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

I think you could have a full powered Juggernaut without throwing the biggest threats possible at him.  You could have the enemies catch him off guard, ala troll attack in TB #145, and keep him busy/distracted from the rest of the team.  Or have him fight massive amounts of trolls, basically kill one/two appear.  

Save a few moments; him being tossed by a troll with a tree, having trouble swimming and the nanobites, he could have still been a full power in that issue.  (Instead of nanobots, he could have some kind of rigging in his helmet that acts like a psychic back lash or have Xavier & Co. put suggestions in him mind to keep him in line)

I'm iffy on the art.  I do think the the colorist really is what makes it look good.  The pencils are either way IMO.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestly I don't see a full powered Juggernaut easily being distracted or really being fucked around with too much, at least while on the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Slice (Jun 27, 2010)

Apart from Juggs having to be depowered again and Songbirds non existant fashion sense concerning her hair this still is promising.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2010)

Crossbones as comic relief seems pretty damn strange. :/ In fact him being on the team at all is fucking nuts. Does Steve know about this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

> r have Xavier & Co. put suggestions in him mind to keep him in line)


Charles doesn't really want to do that anymore


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

Any comics recommendations? 

Currently reading Silver Surfer, Iron Man, Earth X, Infinity Gauntlet, etc...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

Gallacta: Daughter of Galactus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a comic? Finally?


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2010)

Invincible Iron Man
Amazing Spiderman: Grim Hunt
all the Wizard of Oz books
all the X-Books are about to get off a major event, so they should be pretty accessible to new readers soon
Ultimate Comics: Avengers

I'd like to recommend the Avengers books, but they're all just beginning and I can't in good conscience.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2010)

actually, if you mean the Second Coming, the event ends next week

Also, Wolverine Origins is dismissable but  I hear wolverine weapon X is quite good.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2010)

not recommending it or anything, but Iron Man Legacy is surprisingly good


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Annihilation. Marvel cosmic stuff is so fucking good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Annihilation. Marvel cosmic stuff is so fucking good.



I shouldn't be far from it. Currently on V3 of the Silver Surfer


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2010)

Commics alliance said:
			
		

> Marvel Entertainment has announced that Jeph Loeb has been named an Executive Vice-President and Head of Television at the company.





> "His work in the comic book field is in a class of its own, showing his *passion and talent* for bringing Marvel's finest characters to life in an innovative manner"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you fucking with me?  Trolled.


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2010)

im so glad i dont watch tv.


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2010)

coincidence that page 666 of this thread has to do with Loeb?
me think not


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Where do you get all those sig/avy pics?  It seems it changes everyday almost.



I guess Loeb has the passion for what he does, but his talent doesn't match it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2010)

quesada and loeb are gay for each other.Called it.


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Where do you get all those sig/avy pics?  It seems it changes everyday almost.



About every other day yeah, lol. I get them from danbooru and gelbooru, searching tags: One_Piece Genderswap. I then show off my transparancy skillz, and this ava is the first gif ava I made for myself. Having a great set day today, if I do say so.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2010)

So this Infinity Gauntlet Arc is the shit

Currently on V3 of Silver Surfer


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2010)

can't mess with the classics.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2010)

I like how Thanos keeps fucking with the Surfer generally in each issue of his appearance


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2010)

> *MARVEL ENTERTAINMENT APPOINTS JEPH LOEB TO EVP, HEAD OF TELEVISION*
> 
> New York, NY – June 28, 2010 – Marvel Entertainment, LLC announced today that it has appointed Jeph Loeb as Executive Vice President, Head of Television, a newly created division of Marvel Entertainment. In this new role, Mr. Loeb will work alongside Dan Buckley, Publisher & President of the Print, Animation & Digital Divisions, Marvel Worldwide, Inc., to translate Marvel's popular characters and stories to the television medium, in both live-action and animation formats. In addition to these responsibilities, Mr. Loeb will oversee the development and distribution of live-action, animated and direct-to-DVD series. Mr. Loeb was previously a Marvel-exclusive Eisner-Award-winning comic book writer and an Emmy-nominated writer for his work on NBC's Heroes. The announcement was made today by Alan Fine, Executive Vice President, Office of the President and Chairman of Marvel Studios' Creative Committee, and by Mr. Buckley, to whom Mr. Loeb will report.
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2010)

maybe they're doing this to make him stop writing comic books


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

shit said:


> maybe they're doing this to make him stop writing comic books



Until he gets better or finally finishes Captain America: White, this.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Write moderately decent stories for a couple of years
Have unfathomable tradgedy occur to you
Wallow, keep contacts, stir
Cater to the LCD crowd, foregoing any coherence for zaniness
be hated (yet still paid?) by the masses
....fucking profit.  

And I didn't even need a mystery step.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2010)

lol
Drax used to look like that?
lol


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

DRAX IS SO MUCH BETTER NOW


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

Hes the exact same just with 1/4 Kratos added


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

Page 666?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2010)

page 666 is weaksauce

It's page 2012 you should be worried about


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Specifically, Post #12 on 12:12:12 on December 12, 2012.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2010)

*General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread 2*


----------



## mow (Jul 4, 2010)

Why Tal? Why?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 4, 2010)

Sometimes in life you see something so bad that it makes a complete 360 into being bad again, then a 180 into being rad. 


THat picture is one of them


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2010)

20 posts per page weaklings

Real men have 40 posts per page.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

This a variant cover?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2010)

Red Hulk Dracula probably sparkles in the sunlight


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 6, 2010)

And he'll punch out the sun


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

_Holy fucking shit the size of *Invincible Iron Man Annual #1*_ 

This was a small tpb with staples.  First time I can say $4.99 was a _bargain_

edit: Also Jun was truly a great man


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking about buying it online to support the whole idea of that. But I think it actually costs more that way? Which is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

it ain't gonna get shipped for free.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

Either way this is hands down the largest story in an issue you will buy, the price is worth it.  Which I think it why they chose this.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Parallax said:


> it ain't gonna get shipped for free.


They're doing a thing where they're releasing an online version of the comic on the same day as the book version. They don't even have to print it, so you'd think it would cost less. But I'd like to support official online comics so I'm probably gonna do it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

oh sorry I thought it was ordering a physical copy of the issue.  If its online then yeah logic dictates that it should be cheaper.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

And Marvel's plan works still.  Gotta admit, the business savvy they have is awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

So I was told by the great and mighty Mickey Mouse that this is the place to go for Icon discussion.

1. Scarlet was great so far. Its definitely going to come down to whether or not you like Bendis and Maleev, but I do so Im lovin it. Dont regret the purchase at all.

2. When does Casanova start shipping at Icon?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Today           .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Today           .





Awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2010)

Thor & The Warriors Four #4

I present the the pure awesome that is.


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

I loved that entire issue. My mates were laughing saying that since BRB's afro is obviously why Odin so him worthy, then mine will certainly let me lift mjolnir


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

God, I'm getting so freaking frustrated for this weeks comics.

X-Force is coming out, shaddowlands is coming, the CHILDREN'S CRUSADE also comes out this week.

Yes!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

you rocking an adult huey?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

mow said:


> I loved that entire issue. My mates were laughing saying that since BRB's afro is obviously why Odin so him worthy, then mine will certainly let me lift mjolnir





Agmaster said:


> you rocking an adult huey?



From pics I've seen, Mow's Fro is fucking gdlk.

If I could grow a fro half as  as his I swear I wouldnt have dreads right now


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> you rocking an adult huey?







tis twice that size, if i bothered to fluff it up. This is primarily why I always use "". Accuracy's sake and what not.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait Cassanova came out today?  I gotta pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

mow said:


> tis twice that size, if i bothered to fluff it up. This is primarily why I always use "". Accuracy's sake and what not.



Ya know, sometimes it sucks being white.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 8, 2010)

mow said:


> tis twice that size, if i bothered to fluff it up. This is primarily why I always use "". Accuracy's sake and what not.


Fucking magnificent


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

Contrary to prevailing credence; pimping is rather facile.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2010)

I am almost a 180 degrees from mow


Really white and straight red hair


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

Really white and brown shaggy for me. Need to get it cut.

@Tal, red hair with a gray streak? :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

There's nothing I can tell you about the way I look that won't make you think I'm full of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

CHILDREN'S CRUSADE

DAMN FUCKING STRAIGHT


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

so I'm picking up last week, this week, and next week's comics from my local CBS next week

what do I have to look forward to so far?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

Children's Crusade.

My fanboysm is laser focused on it right now.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

wth is that?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2010)

You like Young Avengers?


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

they're pretty cool
I like them more than Runaways and others tho b/c they have kinda relevant backstories
the Scarlet Witch and House of M affiliation REALLY helps me care
also the black guy and get taller chick are relatives of super heros I've kinda heard of

of all the young superheros, Young Avengers are among my very favorites, yes


----------



## Deviate (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Then you will like the first issue


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

what's it about tho, roughly?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2010)

Children's Crusade is Wiccan and friends, along with some of the grown up avengers, looking for Scarlet Witch. I imagine they find her and then things happen.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

holy fuck awesome
I'm totally on board with this


----------



## Deviate (Jul 8, 2010)

And it's drawn by Jim Cheung, so you know your eyes will at least thank you for reading it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> There's nothing I can tell you about the way I look that won't make you think I'm full of it.



George Clooney? Is that you!? :amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

shit said:


> what's it about tho, roughly?



It's about the young avengers trying to run after the scarlet witch so she can redeem the fear and suspicion the normal avengers have of wiccan which is borderline prosecution, after he takes twenty guys and a nuke with just a thought,  so they begin to run away from them too.
Tony is for some reason Captain America again, for the sake of this one story I suppose, everyone has gotten their true voices back when it comes to their character and the end of the issue

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magneto comes home 




Not to mention 





> And it's drawn by Jim Cheung, so you know your eyes will at least thank you for reading it.



So yeah.
I'm laser focused. And gonna read it a couple of dozen times over.



> George Clooney? Is that you!?


Yes with the exception of grey hair, wrinkly ass, and this annoying pretensive self delusion of being italian


----------



## Perverse (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> God, I'm getting so freaking frustrated for this weeks comics.
> 
> X-Force is coming out, shaddowlands is coming, the CHILDREN'S CRUSADE also comes out this week.
> 
> Yes!


Firstly, have you read Shadowlands and if so, what'd you think?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have. Great summer set up, but it still needs to "happen" if you know what I mean.
There's still far too much shadow in the shadowlands, but I expect to clear up soon and become onf Matt's iconic stories.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 9, 2010)

To be honest I thought the first issue sucked balls. Like, not just average, or mediocre, but fucking terrible. The moment when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he 'kills' Bullseye


 was so terrible, it had no anything really I think it was meant to have shock value or something but I actually felt nothing at all in reaction. The whole story seemed to be pretty hastily thrown together and all of that. Hope the next issue picks it up a bit because I am pretty turned off the series if the opener was anything to go by.


----------



## lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

it's official.  According to one of the smartest men on earth,


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scarlet Witch is the most powerful and dangerous entity in the known universe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Children's crusade was pretty awesome.

Honestly im just happy to read the young avengers again. Loved when Speed ran in on Wiccan and Hulkling.

So did nobody read scarlet? I figured another collaboration by Maleev and Bendis would at least have a few people talking.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

late to the hair party, but I sport the "Stephen Colbert", had it since I was 6


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Really white and brown shaggy for me. Need to get it cut.
> 
> @Tal, red hair with a gray streak? :ho


Taleran really being JT does not shock me in the least.  Not sure what that says.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2010)

I read Scarlet, but I don't usually have much to say on setup issues like that, and it'll be 2 months before the next issue comes out.

Children's Crusade was also setup, not much to say there except holy crap 9 issues?

Oh, and they both had nice art of course.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 9, 2010)

When I get the time I'm going to read the rest of the Civil War,and I just got to the part when Thor appeared while they were fighting.

I'm also going to try to find the last issue of Wolverine: Weapon X,those comics were the best comics I've ever read.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

lucky said:


> it's official.  According to one of the smartest men on earth,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



People misspeak, or adjust for the context of the conversation.

She sure was one *the* top ones. At least on her tier.





Perverse said:


> To be honest I thought the first issue sucked balls. Like, not just average, or mediocre, but fucking terrible. The moment when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it might not have been what we wanted when it comes to the facing of his most deadly villans, but tells other important stuff about the story.
Like he has outgrown dexter, and is simply putting down a rabid dog.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, I'm concerned at how insanely more powerfull speed gets with every showing.
He's leagues faster than quicksilver ever was, and pietro's pretty amped right now.

Given how he's you know, the team's psychopath in the making, and he's pulling out flash feats like they aint no thang.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, I'm concerned at how insanely more powerfull speed gets with every showing.
> He's leagues faster than quicksilver ever was, and pietro's pretty amped right now.
> 
> Given how he's you know, the team's psychopath in the making, and he's pulling out flash feats like they aint no thang.



I thought that was pretty cool.

When he was vibrating the guys out i was like, "Woah...who the heck does this guy think he is, Bart Allen?"

Marvel's speedsters have always been pretty lame. Nice to know Tommy lives up to his name.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

He's done huge speed feats before. His first thing was vaporizing entire buildings by accelarating their molecules, and in Young Avengers Present: Wiccan& Speed, Tommy runs from New York to wundagore, Europe, and searches every house in the mountain individually before Billy can put out a sentence.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yea! Forgot about that euro speed feat. When did he vaporize buildings?

But yea, so is Speed already faster than quicksilver? I know quick got a pretty big upgrade some time ago. Also, have they ever met?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Take Bendis off from the big events, from the Avengers titles.

Stories like Scarlet is where he's home with.

. . . And that sums up teasing my second review.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2010)

But I like the current Avengers books


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh yea! Forgot about that euro speed feat. When did he vaporize buildings?
> 
> But yea, so is Speed already faster than quicksilver? I know quick got a pretty big upgrade some time ago. Also, have they ever met?



They might have met in passing on Siege. They were both at Asgarad.

And he's in a super powered juvenile detention for  alegedly accidentally vaporizing his entire school.

Where they're supposed to have been making some sort of weird re-education camp.
Which is something far more serious than what I'm guessing a comic will adress anytime soon


----------



## Deviate (Jul 9, 2010)

Bendis has definitely improved since House of M. Siege was pretty damn good and his two Avengers books are actually really fun to read (so far).


----------



## lucky (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> People misspeak, or adjust for the context of  the conversation.
> 
> She sure was one *the* top ones. At least on her tier.



i totally know she isn't.  I don't know why the writer wrote that i mean.  Lol iron man didn't even say most powerful mutant, human, or even mortal.  He said entity!  




Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> When he was vibrating the guys out i was like, "Woah...who the heck does this guy think he is, Bart Allen?"
> 
> Marvel's speedsters have always been pretty lame. Nice to know Tommy lives up to his name.



i don't think it's necessarily a bad thing.  It can't be easy to write for someone like flash who has the potential to search for and apprehend half a rogue gallery in the time it takes to draw one panel.  lol it's easier to write for characters who aren't so powerful.  Unlike DC's bread and butter characters.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2010)

Steve Rogers: Super Soldier came out this week, it was pretty good I think


----------



## mow (Jul 10, 2010)

Just about to read it, how was Thor: The Mighty Avenger?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't read Thor O:


----------



## Deviate (Jul 12, 2010)

Super Solider was great!

I know I am a week late, but Iron Man annual was AMAZING. Holy shit I hate that mother fucking Mandarin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXUv11ocECY&playnext_from=TL&videos=Tex7N5tIKqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 12, 2010)

Iron Man Annual is the most amazing book I've read all year and one of the best I've read fullstop


----------



## Deviate (Jul 12, 2010)

The longest and best Marvel annual I've read in a looooooooong time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it true that Atlas got cancelled again?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is it true that Atlas got cancelled again?


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2010)

Kirby to the MAX


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't really like the first Kick-Ass _comic_ but I gotta say I love this concept Millar has for the sequel.  So even if he fucks it up we can expect the movie to make it awesome



> I always had this planned as three volumes, and each is a sequel. It’s not like a regular comic where it’s issue nine, ten and eleven. It’sKick-Ass 2, Issue 1 sort of thing. It’s just starting where we left off last time.
> 
> Through success [Kick-Ass has] inspired other people, and what the heroes do is form gangs. It’s a bunch of people in masks looking at each other’s Facebooks and going out and fighting each other. Like a massive fight in Time Square with hundreds of superheroes and hundreds of supervillains, and the police trying to break it all up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't promise Ledger's joker, simply deliver it and let people make the conection 

Specially after that Batman/Nemesis incident


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 17, 2010)

> I just finished writing a Story Outline for a Retro Luke Cage, Iron Fist and Daughters of the Dragon limited series for Marvel Comics. [ with Sabretooth and Dazzler! ] I'll keep you posted with all the details but in the meantime, here's some Teaser Art to whet your appetite! Enjoy!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2010)

dazzler?

man all this needs is Hypno Hustler to be pure 70's


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

You know, it just hit me. I'm living in the $4.99 days.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw something like X-Men academy no. 1 at my CBS for 4.99 and said "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA no"


----------



## Agent (Jul 18, 2010)

There are still some good series (like Invincible Iron Man, The Flash, Daredevil) that are 2.99 but probably won't be for long...:ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

mow said:


> Kirby to the MAX





Somebody sent me an image of Tony Stark wanting to build a batmobile. 

Tell me that was shopped


----------



## Agent (Jul 18, 2010)

Or it could have been fan art. :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Somebody sent me an image of Tony Stark wanting to build a batmobile.
> 
> Tell me that was shopped



*POST IT. NOW.*


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 18, 2010)

I just realised what the Thor costumes reminded me of. Batman Forever crossed with The Power Rangers Movie.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2010)

How did i miss that Astonishing Spider-Man & Wolverine #2 was out? 

It has Doom the living planet pek


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *POST IT. NOW.*




So, apparently, MTV decided to create a whole 'nother batch of episodes of this series.





A comparison shot of the blueprints in Iron Man and from the 1989 Batmobile.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 19, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> fox network site itself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the fail I was talking about


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2010)

In the marvel universe everyone will own cheap affordable and energy efficient batmobiles!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's the *fail *I was talking about



What are you talking about? Its clearly the joke and an awesome one at that.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's the fail I was talking about



>Batmobile in Iron Man


>Fail



And this is why you should stay away from drugs kids.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Those blueprints really show it off but I never noticed how much the Batmobile follows the desgins of the Mach 5


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2010)

Dude, I wanna pic of Batman doing the Speed Racer pose now!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2010)

I have absolutely no problem with an iron bat mobile.


----------



## Agent (Jul 20, 2010)

Slice said:


> How did i miss that Astonishing Spider-Man & Wolverine #2 was out?
> 
> It has Doom the living planet pek



Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Children's Crusade 2 only comes out in september
I don't know what's a great faggotry, a company that only serves shit, or one that has a gem like Children's Crusade or a joss whedon Runaways and then takes almst three months to deliver each issue


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

It was bimonthly from announcement.  This is Cheung we're talking about


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2010)

Quiet you harlot. I deserve outrage.


----------



## Agent (Jul 20, 2010)

Odin on his throne!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2010)

That's a chair.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2010)

I can dig it


----------



## Agent (Jul 20, 2010)

Throne is a chair - but only for kings :ho


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> That's a chair.


not sure what you expected a throne to be


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> Odin on his throne!



They kept Loki's horned helmet.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> That's a chair.



Hot-N-Fun (Ft. Nelly Furtado) by N.E.R.D.


----------



## Agent (Jul 21, 2010)

More~

*Spoiler*: __ 







these two actually look pretty good!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

*FRECKING HELL YEAH!*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm, this exictes me for Thor now


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

that is some manly shit.

Excuse me while I go do more unpopular things to that


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hot-N-Fun (Ft. Nelly Furtado) by N.E.R.D.


Sir gets it.  Tis QUITE the chair.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, but that picture is hypnotizing me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

So I wanted to know what Mary Jane told mephisto and now I do.


Time to drop Spider man again forever


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2010)

What did she say?


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

And here I was almost about to ask if it was worthwhile to jump back to the spidey books

Guess not


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh wow. Way to ruin any sort of potential future plot with OMD biting Mephisto in the butt. I was thinking that what MJ said had to do with creating a loophole in the whole situation, or some sort of Batman back up plan. So much for that.

Is Quesada sticking around after this arc? 'Cause if he is, forget jumping back on ASM.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone want to tell me what she said?  Can't view tinypic from work (or any img hosts really).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

EvilMoogle;33956401 begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33956401FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> Anyone want to tell me what she said?  Can't view tinypic from work (or any img hosts really).



I know peter. He will never - EVER make this deal with you, unless I ask him to.
But if I do, this is the end of it
You will leave him alone for the rest of his days


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 22, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh wow. Way to ruin any sort of potential future plot with OMD biting Mephisto in the butt. I was thinking that what MJ said had to do with creating a loophole in the whole situation, or some sort of Batman back up plan. So much for that.
> 
> Is Quesada sticking around after this arc? 'Cause if he is, forget jumping back on ASM.


No he isn,t sticking around afther this arc.
I think Dan Slot becomes the main writer afther this which i don,t realy mind.
He also writes the new spider-man game.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

well I was thinking of checking out ASM after this arc, but now fuck that.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2010)

well, what were you guys expecting her to say?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't care, not in any way that matters to Marvel's bottom line at least.  Just curious.

Maybe "Hey, can we go out for coffee sometime later?"  MJ the Satanist would at least have been an interesting twist on the character.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

shit said:


> well, what were you guys expecting her to say?



Oh I don't know, maybe "you'll pay for this" or "We'll bring his aunty back, fall in love again, then whip your snarky, red bum". Something with more fight in it.

But you're right, I shouldn't have expected anything.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2010)

The only thing I'm kinda pissed about is that they waited so long to do this and address the bullshit. All it accomplishes is reminding people of OMD just when they were finally getting the hell over it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

shit said:


> The only thing I'm kinda pissed about is that they waited so long to do this and address the bullshit. All it accomplishes is reminding people of OMD just when they were finally getting the hell over it.



Exactly. Its like taking a date rape victim, letting them recover to the point of just being able to date again, and then forcing them to date the rapist one more time, but without the actual rape.

Sure, its not as bad as getting raped, but its still highly unpleasant.

rape.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

A clever twist.
Remember when we thought she was jackpot?
Chyeah..

Or maybe "He'll only do this if I ask him to. But you'll have to let me remember" or something


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

And suddenly, I become full of piss and vinegar again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh God damnit, I bet he wasted Loki's boon on hiding back his secret identity.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

> In January 2011, Fred Van Lente and Wellinton Alves re-team for Power Man and Iron Fist, starring the classic Iron Fist and the new Power Man.







> Strange Tales II" will contain three over-sized issues, and feature creators including Alex Robinson ("Too Cool to Be Forgotten"), Dash Shaw ("Bottomless Belly Button"), David Heatley ("My Brain Is Hanging Upside Down"), Dean Haspiel ("The Quitter"), Edu Medeiros, Farel Dalrymple ("Omega the Unknown"), Frank Santoro ("Cold Heat"), Gene Yang, Gilbert Hernandez ("Love and Rockets"), Harvey Pekar ("American Splendor"), Jaime Hernandez ("Love and Rockets"), Jeff Lemire ("Essex County"), Jeffrey Brown ("Clumsy"), Jhonen Vasquez ("Johnny the Homicidal Maniac"), Jillian Tamaki ("Skim"), Jon Vermilyea ("Cold Heat"), Kate Beaton ("Hark! A Vagrant"), Kevin Huizenga ("Ganges"), Nick Gurewitch ("Perry Bible Fellowship"), Paul Hornschemeier ("Mother, Come Home"), Paul Maybury ("Aqua Leung"), Rafael Grampa ("Mesmo Delivery"), Shannon Wheeler ("Too Much Coffee Man"), Terry Moore ("Strangers in Paradise"), Tim Hamilton ("The Trouble With Girls"), Tony Millionaire ("Maakies").



AHHHHHH HELL YEAH!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

I could care less about the Power Man and Iron Fist series coming out but Strange Tales II looks ace.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

more danny rand  is always a good thing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> more danny rand  is always a good thing


This. I hope this doesnt signal the end of the Rand/Cage Interracial Bromance

EDIT: Glad Iron Fist has boots now, and those damn karate flats


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

Its Van Lente its 110% guaranteed for awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

Well Van Lente has written some pretty solid stuff recently.  I'll wait to see how the new Powerman is introduced in Shadowlands before making further judgement.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

Recently? You haven't read Action Philosophers have you.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This. I hope this doesnt signal the end of the Rand/Cage Interracial Bromance


 they are the Turk and JD of Comic books, it will never die 


> EDIT: Glad Iron Fist has boots now, and those damn karate flats


 he should go back to the look he had when he fought fat Cobra IMO


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> they are the Turk and JD of Comic books, it will never die
> he should go back to the look he had when he fought fat Cobra IMO



Pics. I dont feel like looking it up again


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

1. More Danny Rand is indeed awesome.
2. If it ends the interracial bromance of Cage and Rand I will nerdrage
3. Who is this new powerman?
4. He's not missing a leg is he? If he is, why?



Zen-aku said:


> they are the Turk and JD of Comic books, it will never die
> he should go back to the look he had when he fought fat Cobra IMO



I consider them the Turk and JD of marvel comics. On the other hand, Tim and Conner occupy that slot over at DC.

Swap Black for Krypto/human and its pretty much spot on.

And yea...pics. Although If its the look I think it is than I agree with you. Is he wearing a shirt?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Pics. I dont feel like looking it up again



i dont feel like digging through my cds stacks of comicbooks......But it was , Green pants, taped up fists and forearms, no shirt, Simple but bad ass


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> 2. If it ends the interracial bromance of Cage and Rand I will nerdrage



That's what New Avengers is for now 



Taleran said:


> Recently? You haven't read Action Philosophers have you.



nope


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> 1. More Danny Rand is indeed awesome.
> 2. If it ends the interracial bromance of Cage and Rand I will nerdrage
> 3. Who is this new powerman?
> 4. He's not missing a leg is he? If he is, why?
> ...


New Power Man hasnt been introduced yet. Also, why you no black/white bromance in DC?


Zen-aku said:


> i dont feel like digging through my cds stacks of comicbooks......But it was , Green pants, taped up fists and forearms, no shirt, Simple but bad ass


Eh, doesn't look like a superhero look to me. It was good for what it was used for.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> New Power Man hasnt been introduced yet. Also, why you no black/white bromance in DC?



Is there black/white bromance in DC? I know there's black/green (cy and bb).

I just say Tim and Conner are the Turk/JD of DC because of all the other similarities.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is there black/white bromance in DC? I know there's black/green (cy and bb).
> 
> I just say Tim and Conner are the Turk/JD of DC because of all the other similarities.



Not that I think of. I can def see Conner and Tim doing some Turk/JD shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> New Power Man hasnt been introduced yet. Also, *why you no black/white bromance in DC?*



Well there is John and Hal


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not that I think of. I can def see Conner and Tim doing some Turk/JD shit



It's mainly the whole Jock/Nerd thing. And the fact that just like JD, Tim apparently likes to give hugs.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's mainly the whole Jock/Nerd thing. *And the fact that just like JD, Tim apparently likes to give hugs*.



I just envisioned a Tim v Damian argument ending with Tim going "Well, I guess off the hug schedule." and pulling a little notepad from his pouches


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD
THE END TO MARVELOUS LAND OF OZ
WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2010)

u mad?


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm fucking flabbergasted


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zMpXMR2EoO4[/YOUTUBE]

 *WHAT HAPPENED?*


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]zMpXMR2EoO4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *WHAT HAPPENED?*



looks like they got lazy and went with computer animation :\


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 24, 2010)

At least it looks better than the previous Iron Man anime that was supposed to come out. The one with the Gundam armor, and ships of doom.


----------



## Agent (Jul 24, 2010)

Previous one looked better, I think.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2010)

Aw what the hell..

A year of buildup and we get Iron Man + Upgraded Beast Wars. Talk about disappointment.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyedMXZ3Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Except for the bad music and IMs voice, it looks pretty decent. Looking forward to it, hopefully its good like Spectacular Spidey.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2010)

not a fan of the art direction.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks Good. Tony looks odd, in both this Avengers cartoon and the Iron Man anime.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 25, 2010)

yes that is the infinity gauntlet


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2010)

I just noticed something funny.

That isn't the Infinity Gauntlet, the IG is a glove that fits on the Left hand that is clearly right handed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

So? you never wondered what happened to the pair?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

hugo weaving is gonna be playing the red skull and the destroyer armor will be a major plot point in thor


----------



## Agent (Jul 26, 2010)

and Jeremy Renner is Hawkeye for Avengers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

so are the pyms getting screwd or  what?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

Ugh, I'm so tired of Avengers Origins style crap

Also, I'm normally a fan of anti Pym settiements, but I think they need to be the Avengers movie


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

I think everyone is waiting to see how Edger Wright's (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Scott Pilgrim) Ant-Man movie will pan out


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2010)

Eva is attached to do the wasp, apperantly

Also: not sure if this was shared, but this is brilliant




> Marvel/Disney are looking at doing 10 minute short films in front of their feature length movies that will introduce secondary characters like Black Panther, Luke Cage, Dr. Strange, etc.
> 
> Read more: Marvel to be introducing new characters via Short Films | Chip and Co.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

mow said:


> Also: not sure if this was shared, but this is brilliant



I really like this idea. Alot. The teasers they do at the end of there films now really creates good buzz for, i can see this working in similar manner

Now if only they did this before Ghost Rider......


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

mow said:


> Eva is attached to do the wasp, apperantly



Eva?

eva who?


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2010)

Eva 
Eva Longoria




Chaos Ghost said:


> Now if only they did this before Ghost Rider......



apparently they are working on the sequel :despair


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

eva longoria?

she's like a role model.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

mow said:


> Eva
> Eva Longoria
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you meant to say.

I think that's what you meant to say.

I hope that's what you meant to say.

I pray that's what you meant to say


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, I wish. 



> The sequel is entitled Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance will be produced by *Mike De Luca*[ and will screen in* PG-13.*. On July 14, 2010 it was confirmed that *Nicolas Cage will return* and Mark Neveldine and Brian Taylor are in negotiations to direct. In July 2010 Cage revealed shooting is to start in November. In a interview with Superhero Hype!, *Eva Mendes will not be back* as Roxanne for the sequel.



Basically, this movie is going to be the Anti-Life Formula personified.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

mow said:


> Oh, I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, this movie is going to be the Anti-Life Formula personified.



I swear I only read the bold parts and screamed "NOOOOOO!!" 

Only one thing can save this

Badass Danny Ketch vs. Johhny Blaze on screen battle of some sort.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

i loved the first ghost rider movie 

and please not Langoria as Janet


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> i loved the first ghost rider movie



Son.........


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Son.........



dont son me, it was good 

not the best movie but it sure as hell wasnt as bad as some people make it out to be


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hagi said:


> yes that is the infinity gauntlet



I remember the gauntlet for the left hand. . .


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2010)

_One of Spider-Man's most infamous villains has come back, and she has murder on the brain. Wait... she?
_

A five-issue series, titled simply "Carnage,"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2010)

how the hell could carnage be alive? Sentry took the symbiote into space and ripped it in half and left it there. if it reentered the atmosphere, shouldnt it have been incinerated?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2010)

The sentry was tossed in the sun too. I laughed my ass of then.





Told you they were a pair**


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2010)

> INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #31
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Vampire Variant by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...






> THOR #616
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & Cover by PASQUAL FERRY
> Vampire Variant by RYAN STEGMAN
> ...






> CAPTAIN AMERICA #611
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by BUTCH GUICE
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...





Bonus


> I AM AN AVENGER #2 (of 5)
> Written by *GREG RUCKA*, SEAN McKEEVER, PAUL TOBIN & more!
> Penciled by MIKE MAYHEW & more!
> Cover by GREG LAND The star-studded Avengers anthology continues as Greg Rucka makes his return to mighty Marvel with a tale of the star-spangled Avenger Steve Rogers! Honoring the fallen of the Siege of Asgard, the former Captain America will never let them be forgotten! When two separate nights out on the town result in ex-Avengers (and ex-soulmates) Firestar and Justice bumping into each other, the truly unexpected happens! Plus, with so many different (and hungry!) Avengers converging in New York, what's on the day's menu for Jarvis?
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and movie Cap got some new people to play with


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> how the hell could carnage be alive? Sentry took the symbiote into space and ripped it in half and left it there. if it reentered the atmosphere, shouldnt it have been incinerated?



That wasn't the original Carnage symbiote.  Although I doubt the writers will remember, but Venom ripped the original off of Cletus and ate it.  AFAIK, it is still with Venom.  Cletus found an exact copy of the Carnage symbiote in the negative zone.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 27, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> That wasn't the original Carnage symbiote.  Although I doubt the writers will remember, but Venom ripped the original off of Cletus and ate it.  AFAIK, it is still with Venom.  Cletus found an exact copy of the Carnage symbiote in the negative zone.



WTF, I don't even remember that storyline. I wanna take a guess and say that happened in the second volume of Spectacular Spider-Man? I remember a bunch of Venom stuff happening in there.

No way will the writers remember that.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 27, 2010)

With Carnage coming back I hope that means we will see more of Eddie Brock.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 27, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I remember the gauntlet for the left hand. . .



There we go :


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 27, 2010)

Deviate said:


> WTF, I don't even remember that storyline. I wanna take a guess and say that happened in the second volume of Spectacular Spider-Man? I remember a bunch of Venom stuff happening in there.
> 
> No way will the writers remember that.



Yeah, I don't think it has ever been brought up again in a comic.  I wonder if this has been mentioned in a handbook or something?


*Spoiler*: _Here is where he takes it_


----------



## Deviate (Jul 27, 2010)

JRJR on Spider-Man = Love


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hammer Time_


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2010)

...Thor misses his brother? I'm sorry, but this whole "I miss Loki" stuff is incredibly weird when most of his life was devoted to being an asshole sociopath as the past decade goes.

I just read Age of Heroes #3. It feels good that the most powerful hero in this new age is the polar opposite of Sentry's lameness. Fred's Taskmaster series should be good.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...Thor misses his brother? I'm sorry, but this whole "I miss Loki" stuff is incredibly weird when most of his life was devoted to being an asshole sociopath as the past decade goes.



Family trumps all man.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2010)

Not when family literally tries to kill family...for years.

On Carnage, it could work.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Not when family literally tries to kill family...for years.



Wrong.

Oh and the lettering may look familiar to some people.



*Spoiler*: _Because he has some previous Thor experience_


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2010)

Right.

Those were good times. I should really get the trade for that run.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...Thor misses his brother? I'm sorry, but this whole "I miss Loki" stuff is incredibly weird when most of his life was devoted to being an asshole sociopath as the past decade goes.



Thors love for loki has always been apart of his character, hell that's why loki trys so hard, he cant stand that despite all the shit he dose that thor would still care about him


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2010)

He seemed strangely indifferent when he put Ragnarok into full force. I just find it an odd focus for the Matt Fraction run while this should of been dealt already earlier in the current.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> He seemed strangely indifferent when he put Ragnarok into full force.



and he still wasn't wiling to kill loki during all that shit


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 30, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> and he still wasn't wiling to kill loki during all that shit



A hacked off head that screams is some serious love.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2010)

expectedly thor begins to grow a stubble
And as the movie popularity explodes money is on how loki will return


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2010)

i have no clue.  i know its going to be why he made a deal with meph.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> A hacked off head that screams is some serious love.



it didn't kill him and then he was courteous to lug his assless head around for the reminder of their existence


----------



## Es (Jul 30, 2010)

So much


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it didn't kill him and then he was courteous to lug his assless head around for the reminder of their existence



As he tortures Loki with the spectacle of unleashing doom upon Asgard. I'm pretty sure he's dead by the end of the run before the JMS storyline starts. Thor doesn't seem to be caring all that much to find Loki.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2010)

He was doing that save everyone including Loki from a cycle they thought was Natural, Loki thought he was crazy. He did what he did so he could get it done.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2010)

Yet he didn't simply pluck out Loki's eyeballs and get rid of his ears so he wouldn't have to witness the spectacle. I thought that would be quite a nice thing to for your love one in that weird scenario. Well, I guess Thor though Loki would find things more entertaining.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> As he tortures Loki with the spectacle of unleashing doom upon Asgard. I'm pretty sure he's dead by the end of the run before the JMS storyline starts. Thor doesn't seem to be caring all that much to find Loki.



he was probably going to resurrect loki  eventually, he just wanted to make sure all the non ass holes were reborn first


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, because we all know that bringing back to life homicidal maniacs is always a great idea.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 31, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> he was probably going to resurrect loki  eventually, he just wanted to make sure all the non ass holes were reborn first



Wasn't it explicitly mentioned at one point that Thor was actively trying not to bring back Loki and the dickish Asgardians? I think it was in a short exchange between Thor and Heimdall. That was the whole reason Thor was taking his time and being cautious with bringing the Asgardians back, right?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2010)

No it was about his father if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Wasn't it explicitly mentioned at one point that Thor was actively trying not to bring back Loki and the dickish Asgardians? I think it was in a short exchange between Thor and Heimdall. That was the whole reason Thor was taking his time and being cautious with bringing the Asgardians back, right?



no doubt it was loki who he was talking about but i dont believe for a second that thor wouldn't have tried to resurrect him if he had the chance [on his own terms of course]


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 31, 2010)

Terms I'm sure that Loki will simply be limited to no matter what.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 31, 2010)

Ah! I found the pages I was talking about:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Its from the end of issue 4 of the JMS run.



Zen-aku said:


> no doubt it was loki who he was talking about but i dont believe for a second that thor wouldn't have tried to resurrect him if he had the chance [on his own terms of course]



Mmmm, perhaps. Especially if we take the teaser from 615 into view. I can see it going both ways, really. Right after his resurrection, Thor was being much too protective of the Asgardians. I can totally see Thor not bringing back Loki and the others if he though it would lead to Asgard's ruin (yet again).

On the other hand, family is family. Plus, Thor is an honorable dude. And seems to act from the heart a lot of the times(that I've read... which isn't very much, really). Even if he decided not to at first, I can also see him rezzing Loki eventually.  *shrugs*


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Wasn't it explicitly mentioned at one point that Thor was actively trying not to bring back Loki and the dickish Asgardians? I think it was in a short exchange between Thor and Heimdall. That was the whole reason Thor was taking his time and being cautious with bringing the Asgardians back, right?



not because he was cruel. Simply because he though they would great chaos and venom (see well Siege) so he rather they lived out a normal human life.


Good thing he didn't though, if hella wasn't around, things would have been disasterous


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, I didn't mean to imply that he was cruel in his intent. I get that he was simply being cautious and worried about what would happen if he did rez the bad boys. And rightly so, considering the amount of crap Loki caused upon returning.

On another note, whats up with Thunderstrike getting his own book, but not Beta-Ray Bill? Damned shame, it is.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

thor movie man.
You know, since deadpool craze is gonna die out soon, Thor's needs to be coming out


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 2, 2010)

I get the movie craze. But Thunderstrike? Really? Blegh. Its a waste of resources.


Also, Spitfire is getting her own book apparently. Hopefully, MI13 and Captain Britian will show up every now and then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> thor movie man.
> You know, *since deadpool craze is gonna die out soon*, Thor's needs to be coming out



Define soon.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

six to eight months after the movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Until the Deadpool movie hits.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2010)

Deadpool appearances are getting fewer right now thats a good thing.

They will go up to so far unseen heights when the movie comes out - that is a horrible thing.


Overexposure always kills my interrest in characters really fast.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 3, 2010)

Slice said:


> Deadpool appearances are getting fewer right now thats a good thing.
> 
> They will go up to so far unseen heights when the movie comes out - that is a horrible thing.
> 
> ...


Not to mention that there is no character development in his books.
Its kind of sad how far Deadpool has fallen.
And i think unles they get a realy good writer( one that knows to write a deadpool story that is not 'Deadpool goes to X to meet a other character and random shit happens while making jokes".) Deadpool will continue to just be "the guy that jokes"( kinda like Spider-man in the Avengers books) instead of a actual character that can develop.
Once the movie comes out it will probably go all downhill for him and i will not be surprised if he gets 3 more ongoings thanks to that movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

the movie issue about deadpool acomplished something I guess. Somthing tiny


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2010)

the only deadpool books u should be reading are the core book and and Team-Up
and well i guess X-force when it comes out


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2010)

lol deadpool books I should be reading
but yeah I read those >.>


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 3, 2010)

also as far as over exposure deadpool is just getting a fair shake to firmly pant him as a A-list character

No were near as  bad as wolverine or Spider-man back during their big pushes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Clone Saga shouldn't count, since it's a whole convoluted mess of a direction.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 3, 2010)

Totally off topic but just finished up the War of Kings and all the tie ends...very _very_ good shit


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2010)

I was a bit disappointed in War of Kings
after an epic like Annihilation where different threads tie into each other to lead up to a huge brawl featuring everyone
to War of Kings where it's basically just two powerhouses bluh'ing all over each other until they finally stalemate
the threads were still there, but they never really tied together and infused importantly to the main plot
new stuff is much better imo
tho WoK still blows the pants off Conquest so I'm not complaining


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2010)

I dunno, to me Anihilation was pretty good but the build up and the tie ends were kind of boring. Now it probably was because it was my introduction to Marvel Cosmic and at the time I didnt know who Peter Quill was or Ronan, etc. 

The tie ends in Conquest were great. Even though Wraith and Phyla were new characters I still enjoyed there tie ends, it wasnt a chore to read them. And you guys probably guessed it but, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ultron


 completely came out of the left field to me. Plus Conquest is what brought together the GoTG, most importantly Groot :ho.

War of Kings was kinda slow to start but once it did was really good, as were the tie ends. Although I wanted Nova to have a bigger part in the story, instead dealing with his own stuff. Not to say that the rebuilding the corps arc was bad or anything.

Well anyways onto Realm of Kings


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

Phyla's whole deal was super boring to me
and then Moondragon was a dragon and then she died but came back and all this other shit
it made me heave
plus I spoiled myself on the end of Conquest before reading it, so my bad on that 

you should love the new stuff if you like GoG and awesome
I forgot they were introduced in Conquest, and I admit their part was fuckwin

btw it's "tie-in"


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2010)

they all lacked super skrull


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

This is Warren Ellis dot com



			
				Wise Old Man of The Internet Forest said:
			
		

> So, it seems that my next project at Marvel is locked. I’m planning 12 issues, on the assumption that the Profit & Loss equations will give me at least that. (I don’t sell singles like the boys in the clubhouse, but I do move a lot of trade paperbacks, and that gives me an edge.)
> 
> This is a series that I devised, rather than “created,” like NEXTWAVE. “Created,” to me, always implies making something from whole cloth, or as near to it as possible. My contracted role at Marvel is to work with Marvel’s company-owned library. So I devise something using material from the vaults. It’s not something I could do full-time without going insane, but it’s interesting work, well-rewarded, and I like Joe Quesada and Dan Buckley immensely. And I also get to write for artists like Stuart Immonen, which is a bit like a screenwriter getting to write words for their favourite actors to say. I got to write Stuart Immonen drawing a woman killing broccoli men with a guitar. It’s not so bad.
> 
> ...



I love this man. I swear, if he ever needed a kidney, here merely requires to tweedle his beard and I shall provide him with mine.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

I know this will interest some people here

Van Lente tweeted it talking about September


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

UH UH UH UH


THAT'S THAT'S




Whatever I did today is irrelevant compared to that







Edit: But.. wait


Why is there only of each?
Did the gib-
Oh
No
No
No


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2010)

i dont get it who are those guys


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

they look like a buncha losers


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2010)

fuck you all with a shitting dicknipple


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2010)

What the fuck is with the duck bills and that random dudes face all over the place


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

Blender thing.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 8, 2010)

Found this fan-made poster for the Thor movie. Thought I should share.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 9, 2010)

> "I see Robert Kirkman has joined the Erik Larsen 'Do as I say, not as I do' club when it comes to the content in mainstream super hero comics. Guys, you've got all the freedom in the world to do whatever kinds of comics you want, and so do we. It's unapologetically ironic that the guy publishing INVINCIBLE, probably the bloodiest, goriest super hero comics in years, is the one casting these stones. And yes, I know he tries to contextualize it, but it's still 'Do as I say, not as I do.' If you want those kinds of comics, MAKE THEM! I think it's absurdly hypocritical to publish a violent book that looks like an issue of Teen Titans on the racks, then take this stance. And just to be clear: I like both Robert's and Erik's work. Never miss an issue of WALKING DEAD or INVINCIBLE."



  Oh snap!


----------



## mow (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how you and everyone missed the point aside from this dude:



> It's not hypocritical. Invincible has one tone, Teen Titans has (or should have) another. This was the lesson no-one seems to have learned from the 90's: taking Comic A and warping it's tone, concept and characters beyond recognition in hopes of attracting fans of Comic B does not work in the long term. You get a short uptick in sales, then they lag as the fans of Comic B realize they already have what they want in Comic B and stop buying Comic A. Meanwhile, you've poisoned the well of Comic A and it's once-loyal fans have departed, leaving you with a net loss.



Hell even Kirkman says it himself:



> And I think that's a real problem. [...] I think it's cool to see superheroes rip people in half. Because if superheroes really had superpowers, that's the kind of shit that would happen, just on accident, you know? And so I created a book called Invincible that isn't meant for a younger audience, and has superheroes ripping each other in half. But I didn't try to take Superman and turn it into that book. I did my own book. I think that's the key."



It's hypocrisy if he said "ALL VIOLENCE IN COMICS IS BAD", while sending in the script of the Invincible punching a guy's face off. It's not hypocrisy when he says "I like violence! But putting violence in books that were never known for violence just for the sake of making them edgy is not smart"


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know much about Invincible, but I do know some of Kirkman's work at Marvel over the last several years is pretty unsavory.

Brevoort is right, but he isn't crazy.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 9, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I don't know much about Invincible, but I do know some of Kirkman's work at Marvel over the last several years is pretty unsavory.
> 
> Brevoort is right, but he isn't crazy.



I'm pretty sure that Destroyer was a MAX book. Irredeemable Ant-Man and Captain America wasn't gory. Marvel Zombies. Seriously, nuff said there as to the point of that. Invincible has its certain appeal that goes out of its way to make it clear it's not intended for all audiences. He doesn't just throw in gore just for the hell of it.

Seeing Spiderman trip on guts in the main book, made for all audiences, book on the other hand is just plain weird. All the more so on a big event book, The Seige, that EVERYONE that cares will read.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm confused, what is kirkman even complaining about? Specifically, I don't remember reading any spider-man recently and thinking it was too violent for kids. I guess Siege #2? Or X-Force but that's not super main-stream, it's not like it's uncanny x-men. Otherwise I dunno.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Petes12, he just brought up Spiderman as a hypothetical. He has an issue with Siege where Ares gets ripped in half and has guts flying around. The main event is definitely not advertised as being more mature than Invincible while it does seem like it's just there for shock value. Invincible has always been about its mature themes as far superheroics go but the same can't really be said for mainstream Marvel book that suddenly has that occur but it's never been even a slight norm for the main Avengers books.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Frankly Brevoort is right though. Invincible is a book that advertises itself as Teen Titans or Ultimate Spidey fare. And tonally it even often reads like one of those. But then he has all that gore, and it's a _lot_ worse than Siege was. So yeah I definitely think Kirkman is being hypocritical big time.

As for his actual point, well there might be some validity to the idea that comics are too 'grown-up' right now, but the fact is that kids aren't going into comic shops anymore. If the comic companies want kids to read that stuff, they need to change how they distribute.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

all publishers have to do whatever they can to garner sales in this digital age
no one should be complaining about a strategy that is currently successful if they're a part of that industry
would you rather see Superman or Spiderman become more realistic/gory or have it taken off the shelf?
in b4 a hundred BND haters come out the woodwork to say Spiderman should be discontinued


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I think he's saying the comic industry would grow more if it had more kid appeal, or was more kid appropriate or whatever. I just don't see that happening though, kids simply don't go into comic stores.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Frankly Brevoort is right though. Invincible is a book that advertises itself as Teen Titans or Ultimate Spidey fare.


Bloody noses, broken bones, clear body rip gore, and so on in an Image book is advertised as Teen Titans fare? Also, look at mow's post.

No one is supposed to be thinking Image books are for kids. It's blatantly obvious. That's like expecting child appropriate material from Marvel MAX or Heavy Metal.


> And tonally it even often reads like one of those. But then he has all that gore, and it's a _lot_ worse than Siege was. So yeah I definitely think Kirkman is being hypocritical big time.


Tonally, it's not Teen Titans. The book itself finds humor in the superhero scenario while I'm pretty sure it has a continuing show of mature material that Teen Titans and Ultimate Spiderman don't have. It's not a big surprise when someone loses a head. Heck, one of the earliest story arcs focuses on robotic zombies. Mark's beat down by his dad is a lot more brutal and dealt with on a more seriously slant than the numerous fight scenes in TT that don't really carry as much weight. There's been numerous issues that made clear the Viltrumites aren't going to magically hit people without blood and gore coming out. Seriously.


> But as for his actual point, well there might be some validity to the idea that comics are too 'grown-up' right now, but the fact is that kids aren't going into comic shops anymore. If the comic companies want kids to read that stuff, they need to change how they distribute.


No, I'm pretty sure the point is that you don't simply inject a gore scene for shock value in a particular storyline that wasn't even started out that way to begin with. Avengers, New Avengers, etc. that Bendis happens to be writing in the lead up to Siege was never that gorey at all. Civil War wasn't even that gorey even as it depicted the death of a certain gigantic hero. Invincible had a tone from the get go with a certain artist that does gore. Ditto for Walking Dead. The same can't be said for the mainstream stuff Bendis writes that happens to sell to all ages.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

the smart thing is to find a way to infiltrate the kid market
that's getting on cartoon network or saturday morning or having wolverine guest star on Spongebob
with kid audiences you have to constantly appeal and introduce your product to them or they just won't become aware of you
adult audiences have much longer memories and comics have been appealing to them a lot more successfully than kids through the movies
grabbing the steering wheel of your core content and jerking it in a different direction without having the other parts of your business already set in congruence will do nothing except set the whole industry back
Ares ripped in half and Batman getting disintegrated were both natural plays to get an older audience's attention since that's who's paying attention mostly

ideals or no, if you argue against a winning strategy then you're probably in the wrong
thinking in business terms, which is all comix is lets be honest


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

shit said:


> the smart thing is to find a way to infiltrate the kid market
> *that's getting on cartoon network or saturday morning or having wolverine guest star on Spongebob
> *with kid audiences you have to constantly appeal and introduce your product to them or they just won't become aware of you
> adult audiences have much longer memories and comics have been appealing to them a lot more successfully than kids through the movies
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Marvel has Marvel Adventures books for a reason. Ditto on the Marvel animated series stuff. The Saturday Morning cartoon thing has been done with Spiderman, X-Men, and Avengers. The first two of course were more successful than that last attempt...

Wolverine with Spongebob Squarepants is trying to appeal to a crowd of children who, well, suck. Personally, I don't think you can really sell a good story to that demographic when they bother to watch that. I miss the good old days of Nick when stuff was actually good and thoughtful. I'm not trying to be mean but it's a problem when you go from Doug, Rugrats, Ren & Stimpy, and Hey Arnold! to Spongebob Squarepants.

And seriously, Marvel is owned by Disney. I think Marvel will do fine as they continue to have the majority section of the market.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

wait, if we're granting that the Adventures titles are enough for the crumb snatchers, then what the hell's the issue here?
it's also interesting to note that Disney is getting into more not so kid friendly stuff as well
namely Marvel lol
so that could mean that they're trying to branch out away from family stuff to other demographics as much as it could mean they'll try to reign in Marvel to what they're known for

also I see no difference between Spongebob and old Nick
I'm 27 so you know, and I can appreciate the style of humor SB brings to the table
those other shows were different styles but were in no way superior to SB imo
actually I think Rugrats was horrendous drivel and Doug was at best bland as concrete


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

shit said:


> wait, if we're granting that the Adventures titles are enough for the crumb snatchers, then what the hell's the issue here?


...You might want to read the post that come before yours a bit. Petes12 just got confused supposedly at what the point was.


> it's also interesting to note that Disney is getting into more not so kid friendly stuff as well
> namely Marvel lol
> so that could mean that they're trying to branch out away from family stuff to other demographics as much as it could mean they'll try to reign in Marvel to what they're known for


You do realize that Walt Disney owns ESPN and ABC, right?


> also I see no difference between Spongebob and old Nick
> I'm 27 so you know, and I can appreciate the style of humor SB brings to the table
> those other shows were different styles but were in no way superior to SB imo
> actually I think Rugrats was horrendous drivel and Doug was at best bland as concrete



So, Spongebob Squarepants is horrendous drivel and bland as concrete at best then. You did say that you see no difference between Spongebob and old Nick.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...You might want to read the post that come before yours a bit. Petes12 just got confused supposedly at what the point was.


cba


> You do realize that Walt Disney owns ESPN and ABC, right?


nope, you generally don't get the most informed people discussing these things on NF, but we sure are opinionated


> So, Spongebob Squarepants is horrendous drivel and bland as concrete at best then. You did say that you see no difference between Spongebob and old Nick.



ugh, old nick had so much better than doug and rugrats
Spongebob is almost Ren and Stimpy level
in fact it's like some love child between Ren and Stimpy and Rockos Modern Life except not quite as cool as either yet still awesome


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

shit said:


> cba
> 
> nope, you generally don't get the most informed people discussing these things on NF, but we sure are opinionated


If that's your opinion.


> ugh, old nick had so much better than doug and rugrats
> Spongebob is almost Ren and Stimpy level
> in fact it's like some love child between Ren and Stimpy and Rockos Modern Life except not quite as cool as either yet still awesome


If that's your taste.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Found this fan-made poster for the Thor movie. Thought I should share.



thats pretty tight


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2010)

The haircut makes me think that is Daken.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

that was my first thought lol


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2010)

Oi guys question

If Marvel didn't go through that huge RetCon (Mostly Spidey gawdy One more day) after Civil War arc do you think things would still be good?

Btw I looked up the synopsis for Civil War

Story sounds cool

Should I buy?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2010)

So I'm guessing Thunderstrike is going to die


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> Oi guys question
> 
> If Marvel didn't go through that huge RetCon (Mostly Spidey gawdy One more day) after Civil War arc do you think things would still be good?
> 
> ...



Buy Civil War?... That would actually be a bad idea.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Buy Civil War?... That would actually be a bad idea.



So Civil War was REALLY that bad? Like worse than DC's Amazon's Attack?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> So Civil War was REALLY that bad? Like worse than DC's Amazon's Attack?



the only thign worse then amazons attack is Countdown.........and Crys for justice....and OMD

any way civil war is great, just really expensive if u want to buy all of it


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Bender said:


> So Civil War was REALLY that bad? Like worse than DC's Amazon's Attack?



Not that bad. It still has a lot of moments that don't really make sense as characterization, and general common sense, goes. 

You're better off getting the Annihilation books. Good writing, art, and it all goes together rather than a mishmash of tie-ins that make it clear editorial was somewhat lazy. You actually only need the three Annihilation graphic novels at most. Only three. You can even skip the second one if you want. The prologue is in the first while the main Annihilation mini is in the third.


> the only thign worse then amazons attack is Countdown.........and Crys for justice....and OMD


Amazons Attack is worse than Countdown, Cry for Justice, and OMD. Countdown at least had good moments even if it was few to nearly non-existent. Ditto on Cry for Justice by a hair margin. One More Day at least still resulted into numerous Spiderman stories done by good writers.

Amazons Attack was an insult to every character that unfortunately was involved. It made absolutely no sense. No sense at all. It easily showed off a weak knowledge of not only the Amazons but went as far as to suggest that Batman, Superman, and the rest of the JLA are incapable of simply squashing an invasion force that's a joke in comparison to past major threats. It couldn't even keep needed segments of storyline in the book itself. The Supergirl, Wondergirl kidnapping the president stuff was also incredibly stupid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thunderstrike?!

Haven't read him in years. . .


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Not that bad. It still has a lot of moments that don't really make sense as characterization, and general common sense, goes.


 the characterization isn't bad it just accents the negatives that were there 

its still a great read 



> You're better off getting the Annihilation books. Good writing, art, and it all goes together rather than a mishmash of tie-ins that make it clear editorial was somewhat lazy. You actually only need the three Annihilation graphic novels at most. Only three. You can even skip the second one if you want. The prologue is in the first while the main Annihilation mini is in the third.


Annihilation was boss Specifically Super-Skrull



> Amazons Attack is worse than Countdown, Cry for Justice, and OMD. Countdown at least had good moments even if it was few to nearly non-existent. Ditto on Cry for Justice by a hair margin. One More Day at least still resulted into numerous Spiderman stories done by good writers.
> .


i can give u that specially on the OMD point


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the characterization isn't bad it just accents the negatives that were there


Trying to arrest Captain America for something isn't law...and generally not doing anything illegal in the first issue.

Tony calls over his friends and colleagues into a trap that screams super villain.

Making a robotic Thor with artificial intelligence. Yeah, funny how Hank Pym doesn't see how that could be bad as ideas go.

All this happening over an explosion that's a joke compared to the complete and utter destruction of Washington DC that killed way more children.

I can keep going.

Amazons Attack turned out pretty bad even though it was only a really short mini event and it didn't seem like editorial really had much to do with it. Every copy of Amazons Attack should be tossed into a bonfire.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Trying to arrest Captain America for something isn't law...and generally not doing anything illegal in the first issue.


 its called a pre-emptive strike its a cunt move but then again it was maria hill



> Tony calls over his friends and colleagues into a trap that screams super villain.


 and how else was he supposed to go about it


> Making a robotic Thor with artificial intelligence. Yeah, funny how Hank Pym doesn't see how that could be bad as ideas go.


Skrull



> All this happening over an explosion that's a joke compared to the complete and utter destruction of Washington DC that killed way more children.


Wut?


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its called a pre-emptive strike its a cunt move but then again it was maria hill


It makes no sense. Literally having groups of Shield agents that know and respect Captain America attacking him for talking.


> and how else was he supposed to go about it


Are you suggesting it was a good idea? Was Tony and Maria Hill Skrulls as they used a robot that was touched by Hank Pym?


> Skrull


With me still taking the whole Skrull thing as a gigantic joke.


> Wut?



The Stamford event that occurs in the first issue of Civil War is a joke compared to the explosion of Washington DC that was caused by Kang the Conqueror. Millions of people were killed. That definitely inclues an amount of children that makes the number from Stamford look small.

This actually happened with the involvement of the original Avengers. Washington DC got blown up but it didn't lead to people suddenly wanting to string up superheroes. Especially when Stamford occurs YEARS after the Avengers and other superheroes have saved the world dozens upon dozens of times.

This has been been brought up before. It's not really worth spending money on. It's already got enough of that. There are too many good Marvel graphic novels to go out of your way to buy Civil War.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> It makes no sense. Literally having groups of Shield agents that know and respect Captain America attacking him for talking.


 it make plenty of sense she new that if she lt cap go hed start a resistance and rally the rebels around him

oh my god guess what happened!





> Are you suggesting it was a good idea? Was Tony and Maria Hill Skrulls as they used a robot that was touched by Hank Pym?


good form a moral stand point or good from a tactical stand point, the second Tony took  over as the new nick fury he had to start thinking tactical

it goes with his characterization that cause hes so smart he thinks he knows whats best for every one





> The Stamford event that occurs in the first issue of Civil War is a joke compared to the explosion of Washington DC that was caused by Kang the Conqueror. Millions of people were killed. That definitely inclues an amount of children that makes the number from Stamford look small.


 just cause it was a smaller incident dosent mean it was less tragic, the reason that Stamford was a big deal was that it could of been prevented if some one who knew what he was doing was there


> This has been been brought up before. It's not really worth spending money on. It's already got enough of that. There are too many good Marvel graphic novels to go out of your way to buy Civil War.


 I disagree its definatly worth any ones money


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it make plenty of sense she new that if she lt cap go hed start a resistance and rally the rebels around him
> 
> oh my god guess what happened!


Maria Hill can see the future that only happens because she decided to have someone attacked for talking.


> good form a moral stand point or good from a tactical stand point, the second Tony took  over as the new nick fury he had to start thinking tactical


Act like a supervillain. I'm pretty sure it's a lot more tactical to simply do a lot of things that superheroes aren't supposed to. Using another robot that's been messed with by Hanky Pym is just plain dumb.


> just cause it was a smaller incident dosent mean it was less tragic, the reason that Stamford was a big deal was that it could of been prevented if some one who knew what he was doing was there


There was a bigger event with the Avengers before anyone actually knew who the hell all of them were, much less have a reason to trust them. It's pretty weak circumstantial writing when have such an event happen in the past and even more bad stuff afterwards without everyone thinking of lynching superheroes.  


> I disagree its definatly worth any ones money



Compared to a dozen or so books that are way better, no. I'm not going to tell someone to buy Civil War when there a lot of books that deserve more. Annihilation is better. Stuff written by Brubaker, Dan Abnett, Garth Ennis, Jason Aaron, etc. all deserve it more.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Maria Hill can see the future that only happens because she decided to have someone attacked for talking.


 shes military its her job to think a head


> Act like a supervillain. I'm pretty sure it's a lot more tactical to simply do a lot of things that superheroes aren't supposed to. Using another robot that's been messed with by Hanky Pym is just plain dumb.


your thinking in black and white terms, also in the marvel universe Pym is the go to guy for AI


> There was a bigger event with the Avengers before anyone actually knew who the hell all of them were, much less have a reason to trust them. It's pretty weak circumstantial writing when have such an event happen in the past and even more bad stuff afterwards without everyone thinking of lynching superheroes.


they weren't talking about lynching superheros, they were taking about regulating superheros, theirs a diffrence


> Compared to a dozen or so books that are way better, no. I'm not going to tell someone to buy Civil War when there a lot of books that deserve more. Annihilation is better. Stuff written by Brubaker, Dan Abnett, Garth Ennis, Jason Aaron, etc. all deserve it more.


 not every thing, Civil war is the book that shaped and still shapes the MU,and was written by mark fucking miller

so what the hell ever to that


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> shes military its her job to think a head


Except for the numerous times that she fails to when it makes sense. I'm pretty sure that the military respect something called the law. Unless you're saying otherwise.


> your thinking in black and white terms, also in the marvel universe Pym is the go to guy for AI


He's the go to guy for creating AI that bites everyone in the ass. The kind that leads to take over of a country to interstellar devastation...


> they weren't talking about lynching superheros, they were taking about regulating superheros, theirs a diffrence


Tell that to Johnny Storm as he was knocked unconscious.


> not every thing, Civil war is the book that shaped and still shapes the MU,and was written by mark fucking miller
> 
> so what the hell ever to that



Todd McFarlane shaped Top Cow. I guess that means I simply ignore numerous writers that write better stories.

Mark Millar is still the guy that wrote Kick Ass, Wanted, and Nemesis looks to be pretty bad. Mark Mill*a*r isn't the end all writer of comics. He's not the writer of perfection. Heck, I can say that not even Alan Moore bats a 100%.

I'll repeat, there are numerous upon numerous of graphic novels that are better than Civil War.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Except for the numerous times that she fails to when it makes sense. I'm pretty sure that the military respect something called the law. Unless you're saying otherwise.


 ignoring the fact that Sheild has always played fast and loose with the laws

I think hill out striped cap at the time, and she gave him a direct order which he refused which is insubordination


> He's the go to guy for creating AI that bites everyone in the ass.


once, just once, when ultron was beating the shit out of every one who did they call, Pym thats right,



> Tell that to Johnny Storm as he was knocked unconscious.


yeah by a bunch of pissed off average joes, that doesn't speak for what was actually happening





> Mark Millar is still the guy that wrote Kick Ass, Wanted, and Nemesis looks to be pretty bad. Mark Mill*a*r isn't the end all writer of comics. He's not the writer of perfection. Heck, I can say that not even Alan Moore bats a 100%.


 no but he is easily one of the top writers out their currently


> I'll repeat, there are numerous upon numerous of graphic novels that are better than Civil War.


 theirs better shit then annihilation too , just cause theirs better shit out their doesn't mean that its A. not good B.Not worth the money


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ignoring the fact that Sheild has always played fast and loose with the laws
> 
> I think hill out striped cap at the time, and she gave him a direct order which he refused which is insubordination


I'm pretty sure that Shield doesn't attempt to arrest you for talking. Please do tell of past examples of Shield violating the right to free speech.

He simply stated what would happen to the superhero community when the bill is passed. She gave no order. She had him shot at for talking after she herself simply asked him a question.


> once, just once, when ultron was beating the shit out of every one who did they call, Pym thats right,


Yeah, why wouldn't they call in the guy who created the genocidal robot. It's great that they have to call him in for the 5th time that his creation kills a huge amount of innocent people. I'm pretty sure that Pym was nowhere to be seen in Annihilation: Conquest by the way.


> yeah by a bunch of pissed off average joes, that doesn't speak for what was actually happening


One word: Capekillers.


> no but he is easily one of the top writers out their currently
> theirs better shit then annihilation too , just cause theirs better shit out their doesn't mean that its A. not good B.Not worth the money


I'm sorry, where did I say that there wasn't better stuff than Annihilation? I was being nice enough to suggest a better event collection as far as writing, scale, characterization, and closure goes.

I simply said that there's a lot of stuff out there that deserves more to be bought with money. Civil War shouldn't even be in the 5 or so graphic novels that should be a suggested buy. As event books go, the collected Annihilation and Sinestro Corps War are your best bets for the past 5 or so years of recent stuff. It definitely looks like Thanos Imperative is getting to that level as things progress.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> I'm pretty sure that Shield doesn't attempt to arrest you for talking. Please do tell of past examples of Shield violating the right to free speech.


for free speech i cant name one of the top of my head


> He simply stated what would happen to the superhero community when the bill is passed. She gave no order. She had him shot at for talking after she herself simply asked him a question.


it was more complicated then that and you know it





> Yeah, why wouldn't they call in the guy who created the genocidal robot. It's great that they have to call him in for the 5th time that his creation kills a huge amount of innocent people.


 point is he has  been regarded as "the man" for ai numerous times


> I'm pretty sure that Pym was nowhere to be seen in Annihilation: Conquest by the way.


gee i wonder why


> One word: Capekillers.


yeah a police force meant for the invertible deserters, that's not "lynching" that's a special task force that i am surprised they didn't have in place already




> I'm sorry, where did I say that there wasn't better stuff than Annihilation? I was being nice enough to suggest a better event collection as far as writing, scale, characterization, and closure goes.
> 
> I simply said that there's a lot of stuff out there that deserves more to be bought with money. Civil War shouldn't even be in the 5 or so graphic novels that should be a suggested buy. As event books go, the collected Annihilation and Sinestro Corps War are your best bets for the past 5 or so years of recent stuff. It definitely looks like Thanos Imperative is getting to that level as things progress.


that's your opinion as far as marvel TPBs Civil war is a must for me,  so far the thanos thing hasn't  sucked me in at all


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanos Imperative has been great so far, and this is coming from someone who finds most sci fi of any kind a boring mess.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it was more complicated then that and you know it


She asked him how the bill passing would be received by the superhero community. He didn't give a particularly happy answer as he made it obvious that this would divide them. The bill still hasn't been passed. She asked him a question. He gave her a question. She called in the capekillers while it's blatantly obvious he hasn't done anything illegal.


> point is he has  been regarded as "the man" for ai numerous times


"The man" who invented an AI that's responsible for the deaths of millions. "The man" with a history of mental imbalance.


> yeah a police force meant for the invertible deserters, that's not "lynching" that's a special task force that i am surprised they didn't have in place already


It's obvious what the point of the name Capekillers is. If this is simply a grey out show of difference in opinion, I don't think that name helps at all. All the more so when Steve is shown that Maria Hill is out of her mind as far as common sense on legality goes. Seriously, there's nothing grey or positive about the name "Capekillers."


> that's your opinion as far as marvel TPBs Civil war is a must for me,  so far the thanos thing hasn't  sucked me in at all


If that's your taste. It doesn't help exactly when your only defense against me mentioning that there are numerous graphic novels that are way better is it being the guiding light for MU's current fad and being written by "mark fucking miller" or generally acting as if I suggested that Annihilation didn't have books better than it is.  I personally feel it's better to suggest stuff that's better written, isn't just simply written for the sake of shock and awe attraction, and doesn't bother you with baggage that shows how lackluster editorial was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe it will be better in the trade but so far iam trying to care but it snot working


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

If you don't care about a massive event that includes the involvement of MU's cosmic abstracts and a cosmic Avengers, that's your prob I guess. I'm particularly thrilled with what Dan Abnett is doing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> She asked him how the bill passing would be received by the superhero community. He didn't give a particularly happy answer as he made it obvious that this would divide them. The bill still hasn't been passed. She asked him a question. He gave her a question. She called in the capekillers while it's blatantly obvious he hasn't done anything illegal.


 why cause she new he'd do what he did



> The man who invented an AI that's responsible for the deaths of millions.


 it happens, he has spent his life trying to make up for that, but were getting off topic, he is still the authority



> It's obvious what the point of the name Capekillers is. If this is simply a grey out show of difference in opinion, I don't think that name helps at all. All the more so when Steve is shown that Maria Hill is out of her mind as far as common sense on legality goes.[/QUOTE[ military names are like that, sorry its not more "pc" for you
> 
> 
> > If that's your taste. It doesn't help exactly when your only defense against me mentioning that there are numerous graphic novels that are way better is it being the guiding light for MU's current fad and being written by "mark fucking miller."
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

Civil War wasn't that good and Annihilation was solid at best.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> why cause she new he'd do what he did


Knew what? You're saying that she can see the future? That you can simply arrest people because you think you know what they will do just because they answered your question within their rights? I guess anyone with a brain knew that he wasn't going to stand around to be shot at for doing nothing illegal in the present if that's what you mean. I guess Cap should be held responsible for not trusting someone that would attack him with no present legal reason to do so.


> it happens, he has spent his life trying to make up for that, but were getting off topic, he is still the authority


The authority on Ultron. Good for him. Makes sense when he's the one who made it. How exactly has he been making up for it again besides helping to clean up a mess of lost lives?


> military names are like that, sorry its not more "pc" for you


So the military actually has names like "Afghan killer" or "Hadji killer?" The military doesn't do names like "Capekiller." We're talking about a supposed police force. You do realize that SHIELD is primarily law enforcement, not military, right?


> their will always be some thing "better", but ur making it sound like a bargain bin rag which it isnt


Not being in the top 10 recommendation is bargain bin? Not being as good as what Jason Aaron, Brubaker, Dan Abnett, and Garth Ennis write is the bargain bin? I'm pretty sure I didn't say anything about Jeph Loeb's Supergril being a better recommendation.


> it wasn't  just written for shock and awe , it was a good story that was also relevant with he political climate


No, it was shock and awe done for the sake of political climate. It's a classic example of pushing things along rather than a good plot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> *If you don't care about a massive event that includes the involvement of MU's cosmic abstracts and a cosmic Avengers, that's your prob I guess.* I'm particularly thrilled with what Dan Abnett is doing.



so i should think its good cause it looks good on paper

thats what your saying


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> so i should think its good cause it looks good on paper
> 
> thats what your saying



No, that's actually what is happening so far with the two issues and the shown previews of the next issue that's coming out soon. I'm actually saying it's good because of what it has and that it's being well written by Dan Abnett. Nice straw man attempt though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Knew what? You're saying that she can see the future? That you can simply arrest people because you think you know what they will do just because they answered your question within their rights? I guess anyone with a brain knew that he wasn't going to stand around to be shot at for doing nothing illegal in the present if that's what you mean. I guess Cap should be held responsible for not trusting someone that would attack him with no present legal reason to do so.


part of being a military leader is seeing patterns, and trying to accommodate for them, why she did it is not that hard to comprehend, but they even a dressed in book that a more diplomatic solution would of been better

its called characterization, that was hills



> The authority on Ultron. Good for him. Makes sense when he's the one who made it. How exactly has he been making up for it again besides helping to clean up a mess of lost lives?


 go read some avengers books with him in it, he has been getting kicked around and rising above it for years now


> So the military actually has names like "Afghan killer" or "Hadji killer?" The military doesn't do names like "Capekiller." We're talking about a supposed police force. You do realize that SHIELD is primarily law enforcement, not military, right?


Quite  clearly their both, as far as the "afgan killer" i couldn't say iam not in the military, but i wouldn't be surprised if the soldiers used  nicknames for that



> Not being in the top 10 recommendation is bargain bin? Not being as good as what Jason Aaron, Brubaker, Dan Abnett, and Garth Ennis write is the bargain bin? I'm pretty sure I didn't say anything about Jeph Loeb's Supergril being a better recommendation.


ur pretty much implying it


> No, it was shock and awe done for the sake of political climate. It's a classic example of pushing things along rather than a good plot.


that's bull shit, this story was gonna happen eventually in the mu , now was just the best time to do it cause it would be most poignant


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> No, that's actually what is happening so far with the two issues and the shown previews of the next issue that's coming out soon. I'm actually saying it's good because of what it has and that it's being well written by Dan Abnett. Nice straw man attempt though.



i said i wasn't wowed by what ive seen so far, and u made it sound by all the fancy concepts u listed i should like it on principal


----------



## lucky (Aug 11, 2010)

There you have it.

Doomwar 06


*Spoiler*: __ 




The power cosmic of the silver surfer or holding the cosmic cube in his hands does NOT compare to the power of having control over every particle of vibranium on earth.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2010)

First of all, don't be hating on the scientist supreme.

Second of all, I still want to know more about this pride shenanigan


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 11, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> part of being a military leader is seeing patterns, and trying to accommodate for them, why she did it is not that hard to comprehend, but they even a dressed in book that a more diplomatic solution would of been better
> 
> its called characterization, that was hills


Except that SHIELD is law enforcement.


> go read some avengers books with him in it, he has been getting kicked around and rising above it for years now


Rising above the deaths of millions how?


> Quite  clearly their both, as far as the "afgan killer" i couldn't say iam not in the military, but i wouldn't be surprised if the soldiers used  nicknames for that


In other words, you don't know anything.


> ur pretty much implying it


I'm implying it by listing numerous great writers with better stuff?


> that's bull shit, this story was gonna happen eventually in the mu , now was just the best time to do it cause it would be most poignant


No, it's the truth. Shock and awe writing for the sake of politics.


> i said i wasn't wowed by what ive seen so far, and u made it sound by all the fancy concepts u listed i should like it on principal


I'm pretty sure I spoke of what's going with the book along with its particular writer. If you're not impressed, there's not much I can do for you.


----------



## Agent (Aug 11, 2010)

Civil War is probably still my favorite Marvel event. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

I just started readin Jason Aaron's Ghost Rider run, and HOLY FUCK this shit is fucking amazing.  Probably my favorite thing that he's written and easily one of the most exciting runs of any character I've read in years.

EDIT- Just finished the run, jesus that final issue was just gorgeous


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

What the hell are you guys arguing about


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I just started readin Jason Aaron's Ghost Rider run, and HOLY FUCK this shit is fucking amazing.  Probably my favorite thing that he's written and easily one of the most exciting runs of any character I've read in years.
> 
> EDIT- Just finished the run, jesus that final issue was just gorgeous



I know right, so badass, i love  the issue withe creepy Sailor moon Expy 

did u read Ketch's mini Series too?


Petes12 said:


> What the hell are you guys arguing about



Whether  or Not Civil war is worth buying

i am don with it now thogh


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 11, 2010)

Boobies....

I hope


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh, hmm. I didnt really think it read that well as an event. more like the premise and fallout that was really interesting, but the story was pretty contrived. the only memorable bit in the main CW title was the unmasking


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> oh, hmm. I didnt really think it read that well as an event. more like the premise and fallout that was really interesting, but the story was pretty contrived. the only memorable bit in the main CW title was the unmasking



Clor's debut
Herclues kicking his ass
"IMPERIOUS REX"
the entire last  brawl in new york
Cap being bad ass in general
Spider-mans long awaited Desertion

their were tons of great moments


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2010)

Very of those few moments were genuinely great.  Honestly the only huge Marvel event in the past few years that didn't suck ass was Siege


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2010)

Reign was great. I will not have pity on fools dissing Reign.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

Reign? As in Spider-Man: Reign?

Was meh for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Very of those few moments were genuinely great.  Honestly the only huge Marvel event in the past few years that didn't suck ass was Siege



house of M


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Reign? As in Spider-Man: Reign?
> 
> Was meh for me.



I meant Dark Reign
I can't even remember Spiderman Reign
was that the Marvel Knights thing?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think so. It's been a long while since I remembered it.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark Reign wasn't an event though.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2010)

well then events suck in comparison


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 12, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I just started readin Jason Aaron's Ghost Rider run, and HOLY FUCK this shit is fucking amazing.  Probably my favorite thing that he's written and easily one of the most exciting runs of any character I've read in years.
> 
> EDIT- Just finished the run, jesus that final issue was just gorgeous


That's Jason Aaron for yeah. His Weapon X and Punisher MAX are also really good.

I will testify that Annihilation was the event for the past couple or so years extending through 2006 for Marvel as quality goes. Especially when it doesn't force you to read multiple tie-in issues that basically interrupt the storyline of numerous other books.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I've read both Jason Aaron series, fantastic.  I don't consider Annihilation a major event since it only had like 4 mini series, the event proper, and one spin off.  An event sure, but not a major one.  It was quality though


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, what a great end to a great miniseries in Doom War.  Black Panther pulls an "I win" button out of his ass and presses it.  Also apparently Vibranium > Cosmic Cube + SS's Power Cosmic.  

Fucking retarded.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

lol

Black Panther personifies everything shitty about Marvel nowadays


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2010)

For those of you smarter than me who didn't read it who might think I was speaking figuratively: he _literally_ pulls out a red button and presses it, deactivating Doom and his entire army.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

I would say I'm smarter than you, Gooba, but I have about 30 BP comics post-CW so I can't.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

well, to be honnest it does cost him all of the vibranium baaawing wakanda is defined by, but doom war was only slightly better than if it was written by hudlim


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

of course the black panther fans thinks its the "best event evur"

side note: R.I.P Gentle


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Best event still goes to Annihilation, for me.

Main event AND its tie-ins were ALL good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

i say it was house of M


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

House of M was the most imaginative marvel event since AoA, hands down imo


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> of course the black panther fans thinks its the "best event evur"
> 
> *side note: R.I.P Gentle*





Also, why isn't Jason Aaron writing BP yet?

The man made a _good _ Black Panther mini

The man made a _good _ Black Panther mini was _also_ a Secret Invasion tie-in

Seriously Marvel, let Aaron save T'Challa. Please. I beg of you


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, why isn't Jason Aaron writing BP yet?
> 
> The man made a _good _ Black Panther mini
> 
> ...



hes busy doing damage control on Wolverine post Daniel way


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

Way is off Wolverine?! oh god thank you god jesus


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

shit said:


> Way is off Wolverine?! oh god thank you god jesus



i love Way on deadpool and  Action comedy books like that But origins was Loeb level bad

Aron is now  MC of all things wolverine way begin stuck trying to make people give a shit about dakken and the chick who write black widow writing X-23's new ongoign


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, why isn't Jason Aaron writing BP yet?
> 
> The man made a _good _ Black Panther mini
> 
> The man made a _good _ Black Panther mini was _also_ a Secret Invasion tie-in



*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU **** WITH WAKANDA.*


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2010)

Aaron doing damage control on Wolverine was long overdue.  Hopefully he does go back to BP once he's more freed up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

or Bp can just fade into limbo where he belongs, there's that too


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> or Bp can just fade into limbo where he belongs, there's that too



T'Challa in theory is a great character, and can be quite awesome if used properly. 

T'Challa >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool. I'll talk a poorly writen super king over LOLRANDOM anyday


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2010)

way, gentle died? I did not see that

Wow. Sucks to be an x-kid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 13, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> way, gentle died? I did not see that
> 
> Wow. Sucks to be an x-kid.


 Tch made all the vibranium dissolve, and the only thing that was keeping gentle from becoming a deformed mass of Muscle was his vibranium tattoos



Chaos Ghost said:


> T'Challa in theory is a great character, and can be quite awesome if used properly.
> 
> T'Challa >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Deadpool. I'll talk a poorly writen super king over LOLRANDOM anyday



Crazy Awesome  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Token Black Mary sue

Deadpool has had more iconic moments then Tch could ever hope for


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2010)

zen-aku is full of truth and win today


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

Astonishing Thor announced.  To be written by guy who wrote the awesome Loki mini from a few years back.

Art by Mike Choi


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Astonishing Thor announced.  To be written by guy who wrote the awesome Loki mini from a few years back.
> *
> Art by Mike Choi*



SOLD!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah the idea of him drawing Thor is appealing to me, and with the guy who wrote Loki, I'm fucking sold


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 18, 2010)

huh

tony and potts can't touch


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2010)

The sex will be mindblowing.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't find the Thunderbolts thread.

Newest one was awesome. Loved the beat down US Agent gave even though he's in a wheelchair. Luke beating up Purple Man is always fun to see.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2010)

hahaha yeah!
Juggernaut was my favorite
"we can't break through that wall"
then a deadpan "nothing can stop the juggernaut"
 Parker needs to do ALL the team books


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Thor is Thor but Strackenzi is what got my dollars.


----------



## Agent (Aug 27, 2010)

The arc right now seems like a filler. Gillen's first arc was really well though. The stuff right before Siege.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2010)

USAgent is the most manly man in the 616 universe. 

That is all


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

So, anyone else looking forward to Chaos War?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> So, anyone else looking forward to Chaos War?



*raises hand*


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

*Also Raises Hand*


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

I've really been enjoying all that we've been given with Incredible Hercules and Prince of Power has been quite the fun mini. This event is gonna be huge. This may be the special number three of an Annihilation, Thanos Imperative, and Chaos War trifecta of joy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't Jinx us man!


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

I know. I know. Just that, well, Prince of Power felt like an event in itself as quality writing and action go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree

I hope we get like  a God Squad  Ongoing that would be Epic, Fully explore the different mythologies  kicking ass taking names old testament style


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

Not so sure about the Old Testament but the God Squad for the Chaos War is supposedly:



Hellstrom, Silver Surfer, Sersi, Venus and Panther God, along with Thor and Hercules.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Not so sure about the Old Testament but the God Squad for the Chaos War is supposedly:
> 
> 
> 
> Hellstrom, Silver Surfer, Sersi, Venus and Panther God, along with Thor and Hercules.


a Few thoghts

1. Its awesome Hellstorm is popping up more and more

2. Why the Silver surfer?

3. Bast will probably turn on them half way through, she was tricked by fucking Dr.Doom


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 28, 2010)

The Surfer is part of the God squad? So Thanos Imperative and Chaos War are not happening at the same time. I quite liked the idea of the two extremes of Life and Oblivion trying to overtake the universe at the same time. And I was secretly hoping for a Mikaboshi / Cancer-Vell smackdown at some point.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> a Few thoghts
> 
> 1. Its awesome Hellstorm is popping up more and more
> 
> ...



Please don't mention Doomwar again. Please


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Please don't mention Doomwar again. Please



That bad? Never had a chance to read it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't read it

Despite Prince of Power being fun the ending felt rushed and I overall wasn't too big on it.  But Chaos War looks great


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

You really felt it was rushed? The two pieces of the puzzle were already gathered in the third issue with the final piece in this final issue. While omniscience cares nothing for time.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2010)

the last issue did, it was a fun read though and Chaos War looks tops


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

I just want to see how G fits into this and how on earth Mikiboshi can challenge him


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I just want to see how G fits into this and how on earth Mikiboshi can challenge him



G? Galactus?

Mikaboshi already had the whole being stronger than Zeus, a skyfather, while devastating the Olympic pantheon was quite the feat. It also helps that he defeated Demogorge and has control of numerous upon numerous gods now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2010)

My theory: Herc tries to recruit G and has to settle for the Surfer


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I just want to see how G fits into this and how on earth Mikiboshi can challenge him



he's backed by all the dead gods that were being controlled by the skrull god, isnt he?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

I just dont want to see Surfer nerfed


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think fighting Gods would nerf him much. Very small risk for arm bars.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> I just dont want to see Surfer nerfed



Fighting gods isn't going to be a nerf. Especially when Thor, a newly impowered God of Gods Hercules, and Amatsu Mikaboshi being skyfather+ among other things.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

Such a fundamental quake in the realms of magic could honnestly be the next Anihalation: Magic Boogaloo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Fighting gods isn't going to be a nerf. Especially when Thor, a newly impowered God of Gods Hercules, and Amatsu Mikaboshi being skyfather+ among other things.



surfer is stronger then a skyfather thogh isn't he?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2010)

No, not really, he isn't.
He's more God level.
For example you'll be able to scale his feats really nicelly with Beta Ray Bill in the days to come


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> surfer is stronger then a skyfather thogh isn't he?



Basically what Banhammer said. Especially when Zeus for instance was multi-galaxy in power scale. Ditto on the great power of Odin. Herald level is still below that of skyfather. Surfer by himself would be stomped by Mikaboshi with excessive ease.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> G? Galactus?
> 
> Mikaboshi already had the whole being stronger than Zeus, a skyfather, while devastating the Olympic pantheon was quite the feat. It also helps that he defeated Demogorge and has control of numerous upon numerous gods now.



G is well above Skyfathers


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> G is well above Skyfathers



So is Mikaboshi. He easily stomps skyfathers while he's being pushed further on to be the embodiment of the void that existed before the universe did. A being that predates the existence of Galactus, represents something beyond what Galactus represents, and has an army of slave gods in tow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

Did read the Ares mini? He is hardly at G's level


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I read it. The one where he strikes down Zeus. The one where by his power alone he's attacking the entire Greek Pantheon. The one that literally has him holding back from simply laying waste at full force for a lot of the story while a special sword in particular hurt him. This predates the fact that he pops up again with later feats in the Secret Invasion Hercules, such as defeating a guy that preys upon and consumes Elder Gods that are more powerful/predate Mephisto, and gets himself himself an army of slave gods.

Mephisto can actually fight a battle with Galactus.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

A couple things, Zeus isn't the strongest Skyfather, Odin is (was). He had his own army that was attacking as well, he didn't attack alone

And you still haven't said anything that he's done that compares with some of G's middle level feats


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A couple things, Zeus isn't the strongest Skyfather, Odin is (was). He had his own army that was attacking as well, he didn't attack alone


Didn't say he was. He had an army of things that pale in comparison to his actual power. Especially when he easily gives Zeus a mortal wound while his pets have a hard time with the gods that are well below him. It pretty much came off as an interesting PIS that he held back at all as far as his actual level goes. Especially with the later feats that further show off his power and his ability to give others the illusion of him being less than he actually is.


> And you still haven't said anything that he's done that compares with some of G's middle level feats


He defeated the Demogorge. A being that ravaged and consumed Elder Gods. Demogorge was above that of Mephisto, along with being the father of Mephisto, and the other lords of Hell. Mephisto by himself can battle Galactus while Satannish is above that of Dormammu. Mikaboshi has also gone on more god hunting after his Demogorge kill feat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

it was the skrull god that killed the demogre


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> it was the skrull god that killed the demogre



Oh yeah, you're right. With said Skrull God, Sl'gur't (It's a pain in the ass to type that name. Freaking Skrull names.) defeated by Mikaboshi. Either way, he still comes out on top above what Demogorge could do and has control of several hundred pantheons.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. With said Skrull God, Sl'gur't (It's a pain in the ass to type that name. Freaking Skrull names.) defeated by Mikaboshi. Either way, he still comes out on top above what Demogorge could do and has control of several hundred pantheons.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Fair enough


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

When a very weak and hungry Mikaboshi casually blows up three star systems then get back to me

When a full-powered Mikaboshi is equal to Eternity, get back to me


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When a very weak and hungry Mikaboshi casually blows up three star systems then get back to me
> *
> When a full-powered Mikaboshi is equal to Eternity, get back to me*



he might be actually his bio says that hes from the void before creation


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When a very weak and hungry Mikaboshi casually blows up three star systems then get back to me


Mephisto can fight a well fed Galactus and bring him to the point of needing to feed again. Mephisto is below his father Elder God eater. Said Elder God eater is below Mikaboshi.


> When a full-powered Mikaboshi is equal to Eternity, get back to me


Read above. Especially when Eternity gets stomped by Dormammu and his sister but are still weaker than Mephisto and others at his level.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

That doesn't even make sense


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Mephisto can fight a well fed Galactus and bring him to the point of needing to feed again. Mephisto is below his father Elder God eater. Said Elder God eater is below Mikaboshi.



When G went to Hell to collect SS and Nova, he fought Meph and then started to absorb Hell itself which made Meph call off the fight



> Read above. Especially when Eternity gets stomped by Dormammu and his sister but are still weaker than Mephisto and others at his level.



Talk about selective feat picking here. The same guy that is an enemy to Strange is someone you put above Eternity? 

Yeah I know what PIS is as well


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 28, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> When G went to Hell to collect SS and Nova, he fought Meph and then started to absorb Hell itself which made Meph call off the fight


He didn't actually start absorbing it yet. It still shows he ended an outside source to continue fighting.


> Talk about selective feat picking here. The same guy that is an enemy to Strange is someone you put above Eternity?
> 
> Yeah I know what PIS is as well


I see you have a weird bit of selective reading when you somehow read "Dormammu and his sister" as "Dormammu."

Dormammu is an enemy of Dr.Strange but that's on the basis of Dr.Strange being the empowered by Agamotto. Dormammu is still empowered by multiple dimensions and has control of the Dark Hold Dimension as his primary place of power. Dormammu, Agamotto, and Galactus can actually rival each other in power. So, yeah, Eternity losing to the combined might of both Dormammu and his powerful sister at the same time actually makes sense.

Do also keep in mind that Lente has been setting things for a while to get this event in motion rather than things being limited to the Ares mini with a Mikaboshi that strangely holds back for a while when it can actually stomp any of the Greek Pantheon with ease.

Trust me, I was just as skeptical as this stuff came up as crazy interdimensional cosmic stuff gets. It's a creepy omniverse when cosmic abstracts aren't at the very top. It's gonna continue somewhat with Thanos Imperiative and supposedly in the Chaos War...

Overall, I guess we just have to see.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2010)

power levels and all that shit are pliable. I dont think it matters unless the story detracts from the character work people are doing over in other books. 

in other words, galactus on a team of super-gods is being done because its just fucking awesome, so probably wont be a problem.

as opposed to when loeb pits a super-team against his latest pet character so that he can show how awesome said pet is by stomping everyone else's favorite characters. usually doing this involves making those established characters act like complete morons. this is when jobbing is bad.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 29, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> power levels and all that shit are pliable. I dont think it matters unless the story detracts from the character work people are doing over in other books.
> 
> in other words, galactus on a team of super-gods is being done because its just fucking awesome, so probably wont be a problem.


Agree.


> as opposed to when loeb pits a super-team against his latest pet character so that he can show how awesome said pet is by stomping everyone else's favorite characters. usually doing this involves making those established characters act like complete morons. this is when jobbing is bad.


I can super agree on that bit of truth. Especially when he does it for Supergirl. I didn't find the Red Hulk stuff too...horrible after experiencing that.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 1, 2010)

cornell wrote a 'spitfire' one-shot, check it out. I liked it.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2010)

Late to the party but I just read Dark Reign: Zodiac. Damn son that was awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 1, 2010)

very late. but yeah i liked that a lot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2010)

jesus that's late Tal.

Definitely one of my favorite DR minis, loved Fox's art and the whole character of Zodiac.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually never read it O:


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2010)

So did anybody read Avengers The Children's Crusade 2? For those of you that did:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does this mean Clint Barton had sex with a Doombot?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe not at the time.


OH SADOMASOPEDOROBONECROBESTIALITY.

Also, those maximoff's 

And on a side note

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can Doom have more fingers on any pies? The answer is Doom ate your pies thirty minutes ago


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2010)

Jesus. H. Christ.


----------



## Thor (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't expect a drawn out Magneto vs Doom fight. It'll probably be like 5 panels max.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Jesus. H. Christ.



OH. MY. GOD.

I so want that. 1192 pages of epic Thor mythos.

EDIT:

The UK site gives a slight price suggestion:
Amazon.co.uk

80.75 British pounds sterling = 124.7345 US dollars

Worth the price.




> During the same month, the 768-page Mighty Thor Omnibus will collect 39 issues from the title's initial run. *It is to be priced at £75 and $100. *The 14-annual Atlantis Attacks Omnibus also arrives in stores in January, priced at £56 and $75.




That would be perfect.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 5, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Also, those maximoff's



I just want to see more Speed and uncle pietro.

Those two are hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2010)

This issue of Thor did great to un-filler that whole hell arc


On a side note, I miss SWORD


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 11, 2010)

Iron fist punching Doc  Strange was pretty Epic. Turns out the magic man is somr kinda thief...


----------



## illmatic (Sep 11, 2010)

#1 comes out this week. Wed, September 15th, 2010


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

*General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread 2*

actually this plot where the eye of aggamotto is an unrighteous stolen part of some other place is terrible.
It's not like strange didn't willingly and openly hand it to Jericho the moment he was named Sorcerer Supreme and it's not like the Ancient One didn't give it to him.

Bendis has really bad research moments once in a while


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 12, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Mephisto can fight a well fed Galactus and bring him to the point of needing to feed again. Mephisto is below his father Elder God eater. Said Elder God eater is below Mikaboshi.
> 
> Read above. Especially when Eternity gets stomped by Dormammu and his sister but are still weaker than Mephisto and others at his level.




Dormammu isn't weaker then mephisto last time i checked


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

Dormamu is sort of mephisto level



Understand that when you talk in these metaphysical terms there are a lot of mechanics and workings that we're not supposed to understand and yet enable the plot


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 12, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> actually this plot where the eye of aggamotto is an unrighteous stolen part of some other place is terrible.
> It's not like strange didn't willingly and openly hand it to Jericho the moment he was named Sorcerer Supreme and it's not like the Ancient One didn't give it to him.
> 
> Bendis has really bad research moments once in a while



It wouldn't be the first time Bendis makes it clear he doesn't actually do research well...


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2010)

I just can't see how this will roll without half an issue of excusations.
Bendis, just let go of all the Strange hate. Not his fault you can't write him properly.
The guy could be The Doctor, or the Dr House of magic.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2010)

I kinda like the way he writes Strange, just a little.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 12, 2010)

How? He either craps all over the character, makes him the obligatory teleporter of the team, and/or doesn't seem to know much about the character at all from time to time. It's like he has a beef with Doctor Strange for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2010)

I never said he did a good job, I just iono for the purpose of this story its not the worst thing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Iron fist punching Doc  Strange was pretty Epic. Turns out the magic man is somr kinda thief...



the whole issue was epic

Strange being a bit of a theif works for me i always got that vibe form him


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 17, 2010)

I always got ' 70's pornstar' from him

Also I think I just read the most pointless and idiotic comic ever. Avengers and the Infinity Gauntlet 1 and 2. I know it's supposed to be funny, but it's just so retarded that any humor seems irrelevant.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2010)

the character bendis writes the worse right after dr doom is dr strange.
Dr richards should watch ou-oh shit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bendis has some kind of agenda against Dr. Strange. Going out of his way to destroy the character.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> the whole issue was epic
> 
> Strange being a bit of a theif works for me i always got that vibe form him



You got the vibe that Dr.Strange was a thief...?

Anyway, looks move on something that's actually awesome:


An entire run of greatness for only 85 bucks.


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Future Marvel Events and Storylines!!!!



> _On the other side of the street-level equation, we've been seeing teasers all week featuring characters like Elektra and Falcon being "For Hire." What is this project, and is this something that follows up directly on "Shadowland" as well?
> _
> *Brevoort*: _This is all promotion for another series that is spinning out of "Shadowland." It'll feature many of the same characters banding together in a very unique way, under a title that will be very familiar to many (and that some may have already heard about.) So that's two more outgrowths of the climax of "Shadowland" in addition to Daredevil Reborn which we've already mentioned. And that's also something that we try to do with all of our event publishing: have it impact on the landscape of the Marvel Universe and our publishing line in a meaningful way.
> 
> And in fact, we've got something of a master plan mapped out for the next few years ? and readers will get a taste of it in "Avengers" #5 next week. But as a service to our loyal T&A readers, here's the key excerpt. It's a chart that Old Tony from the future shows to his present-day self, warning him about what is to come. We've fat-packed it with hints and portents of future events, so it ought to provide plenty of fodder for fan speculation-at least that's the hope! And here it is:_


----------



## Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

I wanna know all about Return of the King


----------



## Thor (Sep 18, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I wanna know all about Return of the King



It's probably a Thor storyline. Odin?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 18, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> An entire run of greatness for only 85 bucks.



So getting this.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2010)

So then Steve's vision of the apocalyptic looking future with evil robots is probably the Ultron War there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

The one with the War of Worlds tripods?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2010)

infinite futures when the Richards children are erasing them all and what the fuck are they doing have the fucking lambda over two equation?
seriously you guys? You wrote that down? Is THAT giving that much trouble?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2010)

Lot of excellent things in the Marvel Solicits for December this was most surprising



> INVADERS NOW! #4 (of 5)
> Story by CHRISTOS GAGE & ALEX ROSS
> Written by CHRISTOS GAGE
> Penciled by CAIO REISS
> ...


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Lot of excellent things in the Marvel Solicits for December this was most surprising



Can't fucking wait.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

I love Jae Lee covers.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2010)

He needs to be put on a book, and a good one at that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Shuma-Gorath? Returns?

I was gunning on Thanos Imperative, not Invaders.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2010)

I am going to like Fraction's Thor ALOT if that first issue is any indication.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2010)

Read Nemesis #3. At first i thought it was going to be kick ass. it kinda is giving me the same vibe that Team America World Police did the first time i saw it. Just nothing but shock value.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Eh. Should have seen the sibling-thing coming. It's Millar after all.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 4, 2010)

I gave up on Nemesis on the first issue. At least the movie will be better. It's amusing when a graphic novel isn't as good as the movie that comes after it with the script put together by someone else.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2010)

Huh?

Wanted was terrible in both forms(movie has slight edge for Morgan Freeman) and Kick Ass was a *much* better comic than a movie. Also so far Nemesis is delivering exactly what I want out of a book like that and I really can't wait for Superior.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha. I'm trying to imagine the audience's reaction to the sibling's fate.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 4, 2010)

Its like an episode of Jerry Springer...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2010)

Nemesis is ok, I'm not really holding my breath for Superior


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Its like an episode of Jerry Springer...



Someone cue the Q&A.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superior #1 Preview_


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2010)

Superior, huh, he reminds me of another hero. One that flies and has super strength. One whose homeworld was destroyed.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2010)

I hear he's kinda busy walking across America at least Superior will put the Super back into it for a bit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Let's see what will be new this time from Millar. . .

Or, repeated.


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2010)

why does he have a WWE championship belt on?

I dont know what to say of Yu's art as of late ...one page it's "holy fuck this is one of the greatest things ever drawn" and you flip the page and you eat up your words. It's uncanny


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 10, 2010)

So has anyone watched the Iron Man anime yet? Warren Ellis is apparently writing this, so it should be decent.

Its kinda neat that this is starting out after Tony has decided to quit being Iron Man, instead of starting with an origin story. Although, it doesn't feel like a first episode at all. More like episode 50. Still, I thought it was decent.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 10, 2010)

In January Iron Man is turning 500 aka Issue #500


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Superior, huh, he reminds me of another hero. One that flies and has super strength. One whose homeworld was destroyed.



GOOD JOB CATCHING THAT

I bet Millar hopes no one will notice, no chance he wants the audience to know! 



I'm actually kind of interested in Superior. Nemesis has been awful (imo), but I remember kilowog/mickey saying Millar really loves Superman. So I'm hoping it'll be less shock value and more... story? Depth? whatever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

'Gimmick' comes to mind.


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Tony on the right, with the iron man sleeve on = sex


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Tony on the right, with the iron man sleeve on = sex



Keep ya panties on Whip


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Keep ya panties on Whip



Too late 

Its not gay if its a mancrush.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

I looked at it, and immediately thought --

"Hey! Isn't that Carmen Sandiego?"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Too late
> 
> Its not gay if its a mancrush.


Last week I was jamming out to this Slipknot song and said that I'd do things to the lead singer if he asked me to, and then followed that up with "Its not gay if one of you is famous"


Comic Book Guy said:


> I looked at it, and immediately thought --
> 
> "Hey! Isn't that Carmen Sandiego?"


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a bitchin spread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2010)

Squirrel Girl is hired as the nanny to Luke Cage and Jessica's kid.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

I liked the first issue of Superior quite a bit actually.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Squirrel Girl is hired as the nanny to Luke Cage and Jessica's kid.



the best avengers book just got better


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a smart move, really.

NO ONE will be able to get to the kid now.

Unless SG gets distracted by something substantial.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2010)

kinda makes u realize how shitty his rogues gallery is huh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2010)

Namor is on the cover your point is moot


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 16, 2010)

I just realized that the Iron Patriot suit is on there good stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out who that Carmen Sandiego character is suppose to be.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2010)

bottom left corner under Bleeding Edge's leg


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Strange Tales 2 is a must read.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who that Carmen Sandiego character is suppose to be.



I think it's suppose to be Justine Hammer since Sasha Hammer is right next to her in that part of the picture. They both wear red. They don't have the Crimson Cowl costume in the spread. It really fits when they're the current villains at the moment.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2010)

Indeed Strange Tales 2 #1 was amazing and Raphael Grampa is probably my favorite up and coming creator damn that man can create comics.

Oh and the Spidey / Kraven story had me in tears of laughter.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2010)

Strange Tales 2 was amazing, such a fun title.


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

been getting caught up
Wolverine's been about the best thing out for the last 6 weeks that I've seen


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2010)

It's really hard for me not to be indifferent about wolverine, which makes me uninterested in picking up his books and possibly missing out on a lot


----------



## Thor (Oct 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's really hard for me not to be indifferent about wolverine, which makes me uninterested in picking up his books and possibly missing out on a lot



You're not missing much. Right now he's just a dead, undead vampire from hell with the powers of Dr Voodoo, Iron Fist and Daimon Hellstrom, fighting the combined forces of Ultron, Agammoto and Daken, also planning to assasinate a young Apocalypse with his team of mutant ninjas.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Good News. War machine is getting another Series

Bad News. Its Called Iron man 2.0 .......


*Spoiler*: __ 





> War Machine becomes "Iron Man 2.0" under the watch of Nick Spencer and Barry Kitson
> 
> After he was introduced in 1979, James "Rhodey" Rhodes soon stepped into the armor of his friend and partner Tony Stark to briefly become Iron Man. And while the Marvel Comics character has since gained his own hi-tech suit, taking on the monicker of War Machine and the heavy-duty armor that comes with it, starting in February 2011 he'll be headlining a new ongoing series whose mission statement looks to take the entire concept of the Armored Avenger forward: "Iron Man 2.0."
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's really hard for me not to be indifferent about wolverine, which makes me uninterested in picking up his books and possibly missing out on a lot



Jason Aaron is writing Wolverine, you fool


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> You're not missing much. Right now he's just a dead, undead vampire from hell with the powers of Dr Voodoo, Iron Fist and Daimon Hellstrom, fighting the combined forces of Ultron, Agammoto and Daken, also planning to assasinate a young Apocalypse with his team of mutant ninjas.



How can that be not awesome? MUTANT NINJAS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> You're not missing much. Right now he's just a dead, undead vampire from hell with the powers of Dr Voodoo, Iron Fist and Daimon Hellstrom, fighting the combined forces of Ultron, Agammoto and Daken, also planning to assasinate a young Apocalypse with his team of mutant ninjas.



Oh god, seeing it combined like that is just hilarious.



Zen-aku said:


> Good News. War machine is getting another Series
> 
> Bad News. Its Called Iron man 2.0 .......



Fun fact: Nobody cares if the chain guns and missles and big tank like appearance is counter efficient to modern warfare.

IT'S BADASS. IT DOESN'T HAVE TO MAKE SENSE.

I want to see more of the epic "War Machine assimilation" stuff, and more of Ares seeing him as his champion. Not "War Machine vs. the military industrial complex"


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh god, seeing it combined like that is just hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking liberals


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Fucking liberals



Seriously.

I want a War Machine/USAgent teamup.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I want a War Machine/USAgent teamup.



followed By War machine/Punisher taking down cuban drug lords and eastern europeon slave rings with big guns


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I want a War Machine/USAgent teamup.





Zen-aku said:


> followed By War machine/Punisher taking down cuban drug lords and eastern europeon slave rings with big guns



oh god I would fangasm so hard to these 
it would make me a bonafied fan of War Machine even


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> followed By War machine/Punisher taking down cuban drug lords and eastern europeon slave rings with big guns



I can see it now.

[Punisher walks right into ambush of cuban drug lords+eastern european slavers]
Bad guy: Not so tough now Punisher. You're outgunned!
[War Machine crashes through the roof]
Punisher:You were saying?

But seriously, War Machine/USAgent would be such a great team up. USAgent needs his fucking limbs back. Im sure there are plenty of ways to organically grow back limbs in the marvel U.



shit said:


> oh god I would fangasm so hard to these
> it would make me a bonafied fan of War Machine even



His first series didn't already?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah... everything about Iron Man 2.0 sounds bad, but mainly the name. In fact, all the bad spins out of the name and the reason for it. It's so lame and I dunno if they're trying to pander to people who like war machine more than iron man or what, but it's just stupid. Plus, the only thing that makes War Machine War Machine is that he uses the heavy artillery and not the more streamlined futuristic weapons.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah... everything about Iron Man 2.0 sounds bad, but mainly the name. In fact, all the bad spins out of the name and the reason for it. It's so lame and I dunno if they're trying to pander to people who like war machine more than iron man or what, but it's just stupid. Plus, the only thing that makes War Machine War Machine is that he uses the heavy artillery and not the more streamlined futuristic weapons.



I think they're pandering to people who don't like War Machine, in an attempt to attract new readers. However, in the process it looks like they're alienating everyone who currently likes War Machine.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Calling him the new better iron man seems like hyping rhodes to me, in a pandering way.


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

> His first series didn't already?


nope 

it just all seemed so thrown together and unimportant
people hype the Ares connection, but that was a pretty small part of that mini-series (of which I read it all)
the best part was when Norman got involved directly
I thought the assimilation stuff was too far-fetched and complicated to be anything but borderline unreadable
just a taste thing tho, and the "black guy against the world" theme doesn't resonate well with me :/
I didn't dislike it so much as find it uninteresting


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

shit said:


> nope
> 
> it just all seemed so thrown together and unimportant
> people hype the Ares connection, but that was a pretty small part of that mini-series (of which I read it all)
> ...



It wasn't really "Black guy  against the world" i always thought of it more like "what if u gave the Punisher the means to go after the  Big fish"

And the Assimilation Tech is much more Believable then Tony's new armor


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> It wasn't really "Black guy  against the world" i always thought of it more like "what if u gave the Punisher the means to go after the  Big fish"
> 
> And the Assimilation Tech is much more Believable then Tony's new armor



ehhhh
I know it's semantics
but it's a lot easier for me to swallow stuff that's made ready to go beforehand than "oh now this tank that was seperate from me last panel is part of my suit in this panel"
Tony's stuff is at least tidier
and when it went to Rhodey's mom and all that, it had that "I'm gonna bust yo honkey mouf then go home to eat some chicklins" feel to it
and the instant kill-rate computer gummed up the story as well

I guess my main issue with it is that it was just too srs for me
Rhodey's too srs
give me T'challa or Luke or Blade over Rhodey
at least those other guys will crack a joke to lighten the mood


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

T'challa IS TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

T'Challa is great when written correctly


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

No He is Always Terrible


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

I liked how Geoff Johns handled him.  And Jason Aaron did a pretty good job with him too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

shit said:


> nope
> 
> it just all seemed so thrown together and unimportant
> people hype the Ares connection, but that was a pretty small part of that mini-series (of which I read it all)
> ...


You suck. War Machine was amazing and way better than you're favorite comic you heathen"pek


Zen-aku said:


> T'challa IS TERRIBLE!!!!



Go fuck yourself. When Jason Aaron writes him he's the bees knees. See Wakanda and Die is one of my fave mini arcs EVER


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Go fuck yourself. When Jason Aaron writes him he's the bees knees. See Wakanda and Die is one of my fave mini arcs EVER



The Story was good but T'challa is still terrible 

In fact every thing Wakanda related is Fail


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost is an unreasonable heretic


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

nah he just has taste


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> nah he just has taste



most the time but no one is perfect


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> The Story was good but T'challa is still terrible
> 
> In fact every thing Wakanda related is Fail







shit said:


> Chaos Ghost is an unreasonable heretic



 You twos might wanna shut your whore mouths before I make you humble and teach you how awesome T'Challa is. THE HARD WAY. 

Listen to Parallax, he knows the deal


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

I wasn't even dissing on T'challa  Don't lump me in with Zen-aku da playa hatah


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

shit said:


> I wasn't even dissing on T'challa  Don't lump me in with Zen-aku da playa hatah



My bad. This Red ring of mine.....it hits all moving targets sometimes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

So who do you guys think is the coolest black dude in the marvel U?

I gotta go with Luke Cage.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So who do you guys think is the coolest black dude in the marvel U?
> 
> I gotta go with Luke Cage.



Its def a two man race between him and Rhodey.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 19, 2010)

shit said:


> Jason Aaron is writing Wolverine, you fool



It's probably being amazing right now but I've to get my eye on it still


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

Just read it chump


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So who do you guys think is the coolest black dude in the marvel U?
> 
> I gotta go with Luke Cage.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 



Uploaded with 




Uploaded with 




Don't ever talk about this mans wife


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Apparently I need to get back onto Thunderbolts.

Which issue did Luke start leading the team?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

144, 

its already 10xs better then the last line up


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

the last line up was pretty lulzy
Moonstone needs her Ms Marvel costume back


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

iam surprised they let her on the team Frankly


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

of all the Dark Avengers, she's the one I would forgive first


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

i wonder why


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

ugh that mask is so ugly


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

*rolls eyes*



Better?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fully expected to see the Shadowland: Power Man page where he damn near jumped to the top of a building when the new Power Man talked shit about Jessica


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *rolls eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Better?



lol yes

but is that her tho?  doesn't really look like her

AND C'MON
that mask looks like she's got a humongous furrowed brow
HUMONGOUS


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fully expected to see the Shadowland: Power Man page where he damn near jumped to the top of a building when the new Power Man talked shit about Jessica




*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




Uploaded with


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

damn, they do Luke Cage rly right on occassion


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)

They always do luke cage right 

Cage is Perfect



shit said:


> lol yes
> 
> but is that her tho?  doesn't really look like her
> 
> ...



iam pretty sure its her

i still like the silver and gold look thogh it fits her


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Despite being white myself, I fucking lol'd at those two, "AHHH get me out of the ghetto!".


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d3RqCUvK3g&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait a sec.

Did Isaiah Mustafa actually voice that? I know the dude wants to be Luke Cage, but that would make him 238749832 times more awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And any man who says "They always do Luke Cage right" apparently never read CAGE or any of his first appearances. Cage only being written properly very recently. 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Despite being white myself, I fucking lol'd at those two, "AHHH get me out of the ghetto!".





Also, yes he did voice that 

Though the only man I'll allow to play Luke Cage is Tyrese Gibson


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, yes he did voice that
> 
> Though the only man I'll allow to play Luke Cage is Tyrese Gibson



That's fucking awesome.

Ehh, respectfully, fuck tyrese gibson.

Isaiah Mustafa (origin cage) or Michael Jai White (non origin cage).

Is tyrese a fan of the character? One of the reasons I like Mustafa for it is because he REALLY wants it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And any man who says "They always do Luke Cage right" apparently never read CAGE or any of his first appearances. Cage only being written properly very recently.


 i meant in the "current sense" ya know?




> Also, yes he did voice that
> 
> Though the only man I'll allow to play Luke Cage is Tyrese Gibson


 its Odd the guy in the video seems to mellow while Tyrese seems to  intense

we need a guy who can hit the middle ground


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its Odd the guy in the video seems to mellow while Tyrese seems to  intense
> 
> we need a guy who can hit the middle ground



Its obvious he's not really acting there if you've seen any of the recent old spice ads. Its just a parody.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Its obvious he's not really acting there if you've seen any of the recent old spice ads. Its just a parody.



first guy fare enough

Tyrese i stand by my statement

the only "serious" role i have to go on is  Every body loves Chris.....not the best impression


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's fucking awesome.
> 
> Ehh, respectfully, fuck tyrese gibson.
> 
> ...


Jai I could get behind. Isaiah doesn't seem gritty enough to be Cage to me. 


Zen-aku said:


> i meant in the "current sense" ya know?
> 
> 
> its Odd the guy in the video seems to mellow while Tyrese seems to  intense
> ...


CAGE wasn't that far ago ya know


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Jai I could get behind. Isaiah doesn't seem gritty enough to be Cage to me.


 yeah he is kinda Doey



> CAGE wasn't that far ago ya know


 i like to pretend it was


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I haven't posted in this section before but I read Amazing Spider man 3 times a month and would enjoy talking it up with some other Marvel fan boys!(: Sounds like a few of you are very picky though ^.^


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

So I just read Powerman #2.

Remember when I said how funny those white people were? Seeing the page before, where he mentions growing up on The Roots, Black Star, and Wu Tang just makes it that much funnier.

Also "Got him kilt" "Yea, it get him some haggis too?" cue the drum riff haha.

Finally, new powerman actually seems kinda interesting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Well I haven't posted in this section before but I read Amazing Spider man 3 times a month and would enjoy talking it up with some other Marvel fan boys!(: Sounds like a few of you are very picky though ^.^



if you are a fanboy of any thing you are by definition Picky


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> if you are a fanboy of any thing you are by definition Picky



Haha yeah this is very true


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

We're not really picky, we just have taste.

For instance, can you really say you enjoyed all of the recent ASM stuff equally? Because some of it was awesome and some of it was most certainly not awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Carlie is the worst spiderman love interest ever

Agree or disagree?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> We're not really picky, we just have taste.
> 
> For instance, can you really say you enjoyed all of the recent ASM stuff equally? Because some of it was awesome and some of it was most certainly not awesome.



Im not really sure how someone could say they loved all 650+ comics of a series...so no, I most definitely have not enjoyed every issue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 20, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Im not really sure how someone could say they loved all 650+ comics of a series...so no, I most definitely have not enjoyed every issue.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> We're not really picky, we just have taste.
> 
> For instance, can you really say you enjoyed all of the* recent *ASM stuff equally? Because some of it was awesome and some of it was most certainly not awesome.



By that I mean, post "one more day".



Zen-aku said:


> Carlie is the worst spiderman love interest ever
> 
> Agree or disagree?



She's no Norah. That girl's got spunk


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> She's no Norah. That girl's got spunk



Ain't it fucking true *sighs*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey who cares about cheaper prices right?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2010)

heh, maybe they didn't mean minis. just reinforces my opinion that marvel only made that announcement as a weak counter to DC's price reductions. something that sounds similar but isn't really even close.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2010)

whatever this still sucks


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah i agree. im just not surprised.


----------



## Es (Oct 21, 2010)

Just read the first issue of the Carnage mini, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so Shriek is getting the symbiote, shit is about to get seriously real.


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2010)

the Carnage preview looked so cooool!
I want this very badly
will get tomorrow


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2010)

Finally read through Bendis' DD run starting from Smith's and just started Brubakers. 

Bendis was much better than the Gale, Mack or Smith issues. His trademark 'chit-chat' dialogue worked pretty well.

I lold when Bullseye jumps DD, Elektra, Black Widow and White Tiger in the Murdock Papers. He really is brain damaged to jump into that fight 



Es said:


> Just read the first issue of the Carnage mini,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Should not have read that spoiler but it's my fault. It's great to see that they're bringing back some real old names involved with the symbiotes from the 90s. 

Will be looking forward to this. Might even see Hybrid (unlikely) and Toxin (likely)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

You FINALLY read his run?  Better late than never.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

I prefer Bendis to characters like Daredevil and Scarlet instead of team or event books.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2010)

Scary Movie Guy said:


> I prefer Bendis to characters like Daredevil and Scarlet instead of team or event books.



i dunno I've loved his avengers books, and Seige was pretty good *shrugs*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah those are good, but his Daredevil work was just amazing.  Bar none his best work to date.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2010)

i have herd nothing but good things about usm [gotta sit down to read that eventually...]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

In time, if it doesn't begin to suck, Scarlet may end up as Bendis' best work to date.

Premature to say since it's 2 issues in but I'm impressed so far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2010)

Parallax said:


> You FINALLY read his run?  Better late than never.



I had more important things to do. 

Like Starcraft 2 and Namor


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I had more important things to do.
> 
> Like Starcraft 2 and *Namor*



thought on his new on going?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2010)

> I lold when Bullseye jumps DD, Elektra, Black Widow and White Tiger in the Murdock Papers. He really is brain damaged to jump into that fight


Best part was how quickly he was taken out


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2010)

Is anyone reading Chaos War and Invasion?  Can anybody tell me who picked up the two  issues?  ANy good?  I might pick it up at the store tommorow if theys till have some


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

Which Invasion are you talking about? Star Wars or Secret?

And Chaos War? If you're a fan of Hercules, Thor, and/or Amadeus Cho and crazy awesomeness. . . you know what, just read it anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd strongly recommend reading Incredible Hercules before picking up Chaos War. 1) Because it helps make Chaos War more interesting, when you've been reading the story leading up to it, and 2) Hercules is _fucking awesome_.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

And while not necessary, if you like amadeus cho, read Prince of Power.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And while not necessary, if you like amadeus cho, read Prince of Power.



its very nesesacry it explains how herc comes back


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> its very nesesacry it explains how herc comes back



I suppose so, but Chaos War has a line that basically says "Cho skyfather'd me up so I could come back".

I thought it was a solid mini,and i'd recommend it to any Cho fan, and that it enhances the overall story of Herc and Cho, but I dont think its absolutely necessary for Chaos War.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2010)

Lunchbreak in 30 and I already called in my issues at the shop.  They said I can pick it up anytime today!!! Although I wish I read the posts earlier in the day then I could have inquired about it.  Oh well I'll wikipedia it for now and if not I'll see if I can find it next time if it gets too confusing for me.

So NO invanders now? for anyone?  Isn't that when Hulk's son invades earth?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 27, 2010)

Bendis' Daredevil run is distilled magic. 

Also, try as you might, but you will never EVER have a bro love you as much as Foggy fucking Nelson loves Daredevil.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2010)

Good idea, strange book choices.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 1, 2010)

> The widely circulated news that Marvel would lower prices to $2.99 on new titles was ?either misreported or misconstrued,? says Vice President-Executive Editor Tom Brevoort.
> 
> The reports stem from remarks made on Oct. 7 by David Gabriel, Marvel?s senior vice president of sales & circulation, at the ICv2 Conference on Comics & Digital at New York Comic Con, less than an hour after DC Comics announced its across-the-board price cut. Gabriel?s announcement, characterized as a reduction from $3.99 to $2.99 for new titles beginning in January, was carried in separate panel reports by Comic Book Resources, Robot 6, The Beat, ICv2.com and other sites.
> 
> ...




*side eye*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Good idea, strange book choices.



Soooooo its like back up features or something? And why Secret Avengers and X-Force, those are new books with low issue numbers


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

To get readership, they may be new but they have long established readership so it makes sense.  I like Marvel's drug dealer approach to this, it's pretty smart


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And while not necessary, if you like amadeus cho, read Prince of Power.



And if you're a laser, you wouldn't recommend it because Price of Power was pretty horrible. As has been everything Pak has written to me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 2, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> And if you're a laser, you wouldn't recommend it because Price of Power was pretty horrible. *As has been everything Pak has written to me*



Whoa, you should close that whore mouth of your's before somebody fucks it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey man he reads the Namor series, that should say something right there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Hey man he reads the Namor series, that should say something right there.



I can't hate on him for that though. I, too, have endured some bad shit for the sake of my fave character

*remembers Cry For Justice....and Rise and Fall.......and most of Green Arrow/Black Canary*


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Hey man he reads the Namor series, that should say something right there.



Is the Namor book crap? How do you screw up Namor vs Undersea Vampires?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

yes it is bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Is the Namor book crap? How do you screw up Namor vs Undersea Vampires?



Ahuum... You put sparkles on it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Hey man he reads the Namor series, that should say something right there.



I never said I enjoyed it


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

You still read it


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 2, 2010)

Namor being marketed as an X-men..............Fraction introducing concepts that are ruining my X-men.
Still can't believe Marvel thinks Fraction is one of their A-list writers.
Besides his run on Iron man and working with Brubaker he hasn't been that good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> You still read it



The pain that I must endure for my love


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm just reading the X-Men book of that vampire stuff, and it is really awful
the dialogue, the plot, the art, everything is completely generic and boring and expected
this is one of those that make you question why you read comics


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2010)

Parallax said:


> yes it is bad.





Banhammer said:


> Ahuum... You put sparkles on it?



Well, crap. I was looking forward to reading that.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Namor being marketed as an X-men..............Fraction introducing concepts that are ruining my X-men.
> Still can't believe Marvel thinks Fraction is one of their A-list writers.
> Besides his run on Iron man and working with Brubaker he hasn't been that good.



Read Casanova and see how terribly wrong you are.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 3, 2010)

Casanova magically transmutes bad Marvel comics by Matt Fraction into good ones?  Huh?


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2010)

Uncanny X-Men is alright
Fraction has to deal with a lot of fallout and shit with that title, and he's basically just tying up other writers' loose ends
Hope wasn't his idea, and neither was the Decimation, and at least the book's not a chore to read while it operates perpetually "under construction"
that's more than I can say for X-Men Legacy

and I liked his first issue of Thor


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Namor being marketed as an X-men..............Fraction introducing concepts that are ruining my X-men.
> Still can't believe Marvel thinks Fraction is one of their A-list writers.
> Besides his run on Iron man and working with Brubaker he hasn't been that good.



iron man is enough to consider him an a list writer. thor's also really good. its just his x-men that isn't great but ruining x-men? hardly. he's juggling way too many storylines on that book, though.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally read Chaos War real promising stuff.  I also read the Hulk thing and it is looking "hmmmm"

Also I read the X Men Second Coming Hardcover edition and I thought it was great.  Poor Kurt 

I think the whole Hope thing looked promising until she did the whole Phoenix thing and this whole "light" series is starting to weird me out.  Especially since I didn't know which issue of X Men to read after reading the big hardcover.  Because all I saw was the vampire stuff and I thought to myself that shit can't be related to Hope.

Then X Factor is looooooooking great!! Tony the Tiger Great!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Casanova magically transmutes bad Marvel comics by Matt Fraction into good ones?  Huh?



your reading comprehension sucks


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

Fraction and Brubaker did coolness.

Other than that... I really don't like Larroca's art. 

And I don't want anything to do with the X-titles at the moment.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

Marvel needs more darker material imo.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2010)

read Wolverine Charcan


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

Parallax said:


> read Wolverine Charcan



Maybe I will.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 3, 2010)

Show Fraction some fucking respect. He did those awesome Thor oneshots and REX FUCKING MANTOOTH


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 3, 2010)

And now he writes stories where Thor spends loads of time cleaning out broom closets.

A-list indeed.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2010)

I like his Thor run so far :|

not every issue needs to be a some gigantic fight or whatever. its usually better to get some quiet ones even, to build up whats next


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 3, 2010)

Listless, boring plot =/= Quiet story

The redundancy doesn't help either.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 3, 2010)

you are way beyond jaded. when was the last time you were entertained by anything?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 3, 2010)

It's not like there's a lack of offer of issues about Thor going god mode kick ass


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, so I know the entire point of having Crossbones on T-Bolts is to hate the fuck out of him, but dammit do I hate that piece of shit now


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2010)

Fraction
Ferry
Workman
Thor

Can someone please explain why this book is so boring with that line up?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2010)

Good to see that I'm also not the only one that dislike it as well. It's made even worse because I thoroughly enjoyed Gillen's run


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2010)

Ultimate Thor is better than 616 Thor for the first time ever.


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

considering ultimate thor's two issues in, that's saying nothing

ghstwrld was last entertained when Sakura made a two panel appearance in Naruto

OLPP makes the only reasonable argument against Fraction's Thor

btw I've been reading the Taskmaster mini, and it's fucking awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

shit said:


> btw I've been reading the Taskmaster mini, and it's fucking awesome





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Damn right!



I remember downloading that and then when I opened it I went "wait, I don't like Taskmaster. What am I doing?" and then deleted it

Perhaps a chance should be given


----------



## shit (Nov 11, 2010)

it's a lot different than other Taskmaster books and basically changes up his whole character and history
in good ways

and wtf you don't like Taskmaster, sacrilege


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

shit said:


> it's a lot different than other Taskmaster books and basically changes up his whole character and history
> in good ways
> 
> and wtf you don't like Taskmaster, sacrilege



I've never actually read anything with him in it for an extended period of time, so I really know next to nothing about dude


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 12, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've never actually read anything with him in it for an extended period of time, so I really know next to nothing about dude



The taskmaster mini is basically just pure essence of crazy-awesome thrown into a printing press.

READ IT.


----------



## shit (Nov 12, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I've never actually read anything with him in it for an extended period of time, so I really know next to nothing about dude



you never read Initiative? he made that series


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2010)

I ... love current thor. What are y'all 'yallin about?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2010)

Taleran doesn't surprise me I'm pretty sure he hates the slow burn stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2010)

I have nothing against books that Slow Burn. This book however has next to no build. Also the fact that the Scientist conversation basically repeats 3 separate times in 3 separate issues doesn't help the momentum.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

I find Christos Gage to be a consistent writer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2010)

And reviving Loki.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a new set bitches


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I find Christos Gage to be a consistent writer



this was random


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I have nothing against books that Slow Burn. This book however has next to no build. Also the fact that the Scientist conversation basically repeats 3 separate times in 3 separate issues doesn't help the momentum.



Does this mean Tal is way beyond jaded too, Petes?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2010)

No because Taleran often posts about how much he loves a new comic, or a campy batman cartoon. You never like anything though! Or at least, when you do, you don't say anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I have nothing against books that Slow Burn. This book however has next to no build. Also the fact that the Scientist conversation basically repeats 3 separate times in 3 separate issues doesn't help the momentum.



last issue adressed the fall of the goblins, introduced new loki, displayed scientist/stark conection and showed that the Gods actually know about the great cosmology clusterfuck.

So...yeah.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> this was random



For a half second I thought Gage was writing the Taskmaster mini


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

so, Osborn #1

I liked it


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

Spider Girl was good 






Why?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll go back and get osborn probably, everyone seems to like it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

is this not the finest cover


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

is this not the finest cover


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2010)

is this not the finest cover


----------



## Thor (Nov 24, 2010)

Astonishing Thor is pretty cool. Finally my cosmic fix for Thor is sated.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 25, 2010)

So I don't know if this is just the result of my wanting more Iron Fist, but I sorta liked how the Powerman mini ended. I'm looking forward to the Iron Fist/Powerman book thats going to come out.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 25, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Astonishing Thor is pretty cool. Finally my cosmic fix for Thor is sated.



Thor the Mighty Avenger is still better.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

I could care less about token member #254 I just wanna see more Iron Fist.


----------



## Thor (Nov 25, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Thor the Mighty Avenger is still better.



I know.


----------



## solz91 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thor rocks dude


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2010)

Thunderbolts is the best Marvel book around


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2010)

So now that I've got money and time again, I've been looking to start reading Marvel seriously again. You guys have any issues/runs I absolutely need to read?

The only thing I really kept up with is Incredible Hercules. Because it was worth it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2010)

Castiel said:


> is this not the finest cover



Looks...like...a....MATT....cover......


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2010)

That Taskmaster mini was good... and honestly I prefer the way Van Lente handles the Secret Avengers (for, you know, 2 pages or whatever) to the way Brubaker does... that book never comes off as a spy book. 



Nicodemus said:


> So now that I've got money and time again, I've been looking to start reading Marvel seriously again. You guys have any issues/runs I absolutely need to read?
> 
> The only thing I really kept up with is Incredible Hercules. Because it was worth it.



Invincible Iron Man is the first that comes to mind for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> That Taskmaster mini was good... and honestly I prefer the way Van Lente handles the Secret Avengers (for, you know, 2 pages or whatever) to the way Brubaker does... that book never comes off as a spy book.



I need to get my hands on issue 4. 



> Invincible Iron Man is the first that comes to mind for me.



Seconded. The most recent issue was awesome, go team iron man.

Also, Brubaker's Captain America. It's lost some steam recently, imo, but the arcs immediately preceding and following Steve's death are amazing.

Immortal Iron Fist is another good one, which combines the talents of Brubaker and Fraction (writer of Iron Man).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> That Taskmaster mini was good... and honestly I prefer the way Van Lente handles the Secret Avengers (for, you know, 2 pages or whatever) to the way Brubaker does... that book never comes off as a *spy book*.
> 
> 
> 
> Invincible Iron Man is the first that comes to mind for me.



Especially when you consider the line-up have some of the most well known people on Marvel Earth


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2010)

funny, the well known characters are the spy type ones, and the superhero-y characters are the ones no one cares about!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2010)

moon knight, o'grady valkyrie black widow and nova are a pretty well hidden secret


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> moon knight, o'grady valkyrie black widow and nova are a pretty well hidden secret



Look at Moon Knight's costume


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ant-man's costume is the most out of place of them all, especially since in thunderbolts he wore a much more spy-like costume, without the underwear.

edit: no wait, the giant avengers A plastered across beast's chest takes the cake.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 5, 2010)

Wait what? I didn't even who Valkyrie was until Secret Avengers, Ant-man is easily forgettable, and Moon Knight is fucking Moon Knight

Yeah he's awesome, but I don't see how anyone can consider him well known. 

Everyone else I'll give you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

S.H.I.E.L.D. is my top Marvel title for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Currently, I think mine would have to be Taskmaster.

SHIELD is great, but Taskmaster is just more fun. To have a villain named Redshirt leading a villainous organization called MILF in your story and still have a serious character driven plot? That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Do these books you mention have a blooming (no pun intended) romance between Man-Thing and Moonstone? No. No they fucking don't, because they are not Thunderbolts

Also, why was I not informed that there was a new Heroes For Hire series?!

DAT FUCKING LINEUP

EDIT: GODDAMMIT IS THIS BOOK JUST GONNA BE MARVEL BIRDS OF PREY?! >:|

EDIT 2: NVM!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, how could i forget thunderbolts . Thunderbolts is my favorite ongoing, Taskmaster is my favorite mini.

Heroes for Hire looks okay, if a little too BoPish, but am I the only one who missed out on "I am an Avenger" and was unaware of the fuckedupness with Misty and Danny?

It kinda pisses me off, and takes away from the ending of Immortal Iron Fist. It was tragic that Danny's company was destroyed, but it didn't matter because Danny had his dojo, his woman, and a kid on the way. This better be developed in the series as opposed to just being "We don't want Iron Fist to be a daddy".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow, how could i forget thunderbolts . Thunderbolts is my favorite ongoing, Taskmaster is my favorite mini.
> 
> Heroes for Hire looks okay, if a little too BoPish, but am I the only one who missed out on "I am an Avenger" and was unaware of the fuckedupness with Misty and Danny?
> 
> It kinda pisses me off, and takes away from the ending of Immortal Iron Fist. It was tragic that Danny's company was destroyed, but it didn't matter because Danny had his dojo, his woman, and a kid on the way. This better be developed in the series as opposed to just being "We don't want Iron Fist to be a daddy".


I actually read I Am An Avenger just for that story. 

Felt bad man


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

man all the praise it's getting, I really should read Taskmaster


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 7, 2010)

Random question but does anyone know how old Luke Cage is? Google provides no answers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 7, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Random question but does anyone know how old Luke Cage is? Google provides no answers.



Age wise in the comics? Early to mid 30s.

First Luke Cage comic was printed in 1972 according to my Essential trade, so roughly almost 40


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks. I thought he was around 30ish.

Back to Taskmaster, the ending was...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 7, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Thanks. I thought he was around 30ish.
> 
> Back to Taskmaster, the ending was...



My only real basis for Luke's age is IF's age


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 7, 2010)

Iron Fist is currently 33. It was a plot point in the IIF book for an arc. So Luke is probably a bit older. 36ish, maybe?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Thanks. I thought he was around 30ish.
> 
> Back to Taskmaster, the ending was...



I know!

Tony overwriting his memory of Mercedes to beat Redshirt (lol), then running off 

Mercedes being Tony's handler since it's the only way she can support him 

It's amazing how in only 4 issues Van Lente can make Taskmaster one of my favorite marvel characters.


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2010)

I just want to tell you something, guys. If you liked this book



and dont go out and buy it the moment it drops. I'm gonna make it my sole purpose in life to come to your house and skull fuck you. The guys get to finish their story if it sells well.

And don't doubt for a minute my travel skills. I've got air miles, motherfuckers!

Cheers;
moe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Marvel Colicits for Feb '11*






> *CAPTAIN AMERICA #615*
> 
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by BUTCH GUICE
> ...







> *IRON MAN 2.0 #1 & #2*
> Written by NICK SPENCER
> Penciled by BARRY KITSON
> Covers by SALVADOR LARROCA
> ...





> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #500.1*
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Special POINT ONE issue.
> ...


 


> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #501*
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll never support calling that book Iron Man 2.0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'll never support calling that book Iron Man 2.0



Me neither. But I guess that's something marketing came up with in order for the book to (possibly) sell more. "War Machine" titles have all had a limited life span.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 11, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Me neither. But I guess that's something marketing came up with in order for the book to (possibly) sell more. "War Machine" titles have all had a limited life span.


Overall I feel trolled by Disney buying out Marvel. I was told this give them the money to keep lesser selling titles afloat for longer ;-(

And in my town War Machine sold damn well. Mike, the owner of the LCS, took a big blow when it got canned


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like those bastards really did raise the price on Iron Man...damn looks like I'm dropping another title :[


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2010)

god why do they keep doing that? sales have been consistently plummeting again and again


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

The thing that really sucks is that I really enjoy Iron Man, I just don't have the financing to get many 3.99 books right now.  It's why I dropped Captain A in the first place and I'll probably drop another book in the near future.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

mow said:


> I just want to tell you something, guys. If you liked this book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm spending my cash on Muppet Show by Lardridge


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea, ever since the 3.99 price hike I've dropped almost all marvel books.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm apparently magical, because when I use to be able to buy books, I'd just pick out what  Iwant and i t would magiclly end up being no more than 25 bucks ALL THE TIME.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea, ever since the 3.99 price hike I've dropped almost all marvel books.


I read everything I want for free.   Me too... 


Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm apparently magical, because when I use to be able to buy books, I'd just pick out what  Iwant and i t would magiclly end up being no more than 25 bucks ALL THE TIME.



That's the secret powers of a "Hgost".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read everything I want for free.   Me too...
> 
> 
> That's the secret powers of a "Hgost".



"Now you know the powers I possess!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read everything I want for free.   Me too...



Well, by "dropped" I mean dropped them from my pull list. Doesn't mean I don't still read them 

Also, "Thor: The Mighty Avenger" is awesome. Read it.

Also also, I totally forgot about "Iron Man 2.0". Oh my god that looks like an abomination. I mean seriously, telling this dude

he "can't shoot, can't bomb" is like having a Thor solicit where he "can't thunder, can't hammer"

The coolest thing about James Rhodes is that his solution to problems is just more and more firepower. Take that away from him and he just seems like Iron Man lite. Also, lol at Rhodey's armor ever being superior to Tony's.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity what do you guys think of the Thunderbolts comic?  Overall I think it is a good read.  But I still don't like that Juggs gets randomly injured, ie ninja stabbing him in the eye, Iron Man making him bleed from the mouth and ears.  At least Thor didn't put him down.


----------



## Thor (Dec 14, 2010)

Hyperion is joining the T-Bolts


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

I remember the guy writing this book saying a full powered Juggernaut was too powerful, especially in a team book.  Now they are adding Hyperion.  Isn't he like another Superman?  I recall an Exiles Hyperion killing all heroes and slaying Galactus.  Are they going to depower him as well?  Cover does look good though.  I'd like to see that as the interior art.


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm still not sold on Juggernaut on the T-Bolts roster, if you have to seriously depower a character to fit him into a team book just dont put him into that book.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> I'm still not sold on Juggernaut on the T-Bolts roster, if you have to seriously depower a character to fit him into a team book just dont put him into that book.



Exactly.  If you can't write a good Juggernaut then don't.  Depowering him is not the answer.  It has been done before and Juggernaut fans did not like it.  He's not really a team type character anyways.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

any guesses?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2010)

Five minutes alone in a room with Sally Floid


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2010)

I think they said Korvac would be a villain in this


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

What the?!?  Is that Devil Hulk in your sig?


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> What the?!?  Is that Devil Hulk in your sig?


Yep        .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2010)

Strange Tales II ended today and it was good


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

Es said:


> Yep.



Do you happen to know what issue that is from?  The art looks good and recent.


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Do you happen to know what issue that is from?  The art looks good and recent.


It's from the solicit of Incredible Hulks 620


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

Did the solicit say if DH would actually manifest itself or is it still a battle in the mind?


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Did the solicit say if DH would actually manifest itself or is it still a battle in the mind?


Don't know, it just said something about Hulk facing his inner demons


----------



## Es (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

Hulk? Rampaging?

Eh.


----------



## Thor (Dec 17, 2010)

The Cyclops one is by far the coolest.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 18, 2010)

I am digging Mags lately.  I just got X-Men arcade game off of XBL and had fun with it.  Mags is great, his lines even better.  "I AM MAGNETO MASTER OF MAGNET!"  and also him calling them "X-Chicken".


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 18, 2010)

Man, what the hell is going on in Thor? The Asgardian part of the book sucks. Hopefully, 618 reads better than 616 or 617, cause the first issue of this run is the only good one so far.

The one thing that really stands out is Thor saying he needs someone of his own flesh and blood to deal with the recent tragedies. He says this to Balder, his actual brother, when talking about Loki, his adopted brother. What the hell, Fraction?


At least we're getting nice art. Really liked the ice house in Alfheim, and the designs for the alien bad guys.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZMzJICyL7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2010)

If he would not make this "what have i done" face, the Hulk one would be my favourite.

Thor one is great too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

Thor is my favorite so far. I do like Captain America's, but when I see the broken shield I can't help but remember Secret Wars where his shield broke and he repaired it through sheer awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cyclops one was my favorite, then I saw the Thor one


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Picked up Alias the other day, now reading The Pulse. I love how Bendis' characterization of luke cage is "completely relaxed but oh fuck if you piss him off badass black dude".

I love how he can go from calming his pregnant girlfriend down over the phone to "Okay babe,I gotta go" *walks up to drug deal in progress and grabs them* "YO CRACKHEADS! WHAT'S MY NAME!?"

Then the whole fiasco with OSborn


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2010)

The Pulse really is a fun read


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

Slice said:


> If he would not make this "what have i done" face, the Hulk one would be my favourite.



Yeah, I liked the original one better... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 21, 2010)

I bet Spidey's will involve someone he loves dying


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 21, 2010)

"Do you fear the deal you made?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I bet Spidey's will involve someone he loves dying


Negative. The Spider-Man one has him standing on the street looking through a store window at a bunch of bad news on the displayed TVs.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 21, 2010)

Spidey will deal with contemporary problems

which is lame


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Fear Itself (event)*

​     *click for larger pics


> After a week of images depicting the greatest fears of  Spider-Man,  the Hulk, Captain America, Cyclops, Thor, and Iron Man  Marvel Comics unveiled  the  details behind the upcoming "Fear  Itself" event at New York's Midtown  Comics. Joe Quesada, Tom  Brevoort, and Axel Alonso showed two teaser  videos and announced that  *Matt Fraction and Stuart Immonen *will be the  creative team on the core  seven-issue miniseries, with Ed Brubaker and  Scot Eaton tackling the  prologue issue, which hits stores in March.
> 
> March will see the "Fear Itself" *prologue by Ed Brubaker* and Scot Eaton, followed by the seven-issue mini and tie-in miniseries, including one similar to "Front Line," Brevoort said, recapping and explanding his earlier statements.


​

Somewhat intrigued.


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2010)

I read fraction, I got sold

someone please post that future tony stark time line from Avengers 4 to see what was hinted


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2010)

mow said:


> someone please post that future tony stark time line from Avengers 4 to see what was hinted


I was just about to.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

where is that post about this that I made.

Who is Worthy is about "Fear Itself"

I remember something about "Nova Antiquus" (new ancient? meh)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was just about to.



Holy Fuck! Never followed Avengers but thats Marvel 10 year plan?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

Drumm of revenge is probably Dr Vodoo's brother


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

I just wrote a post carefully describing everything in that timeline except for nightfalls, STARK365KATS and What's in the Ring? when my computer pressed "backspace" by itself and erased it all
Fuck it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Because honnestly, no writer in his right mind would like to handle socialite tony or large ham herc (I swear, he should be played by a greek bodybuilding William Shatner) as the horribly irresponsible father they would be.





Banhammer said:


> Eggplant octupi crowning lawn gnomes on winged mushrooms as bunny costumed demon ronald mc'donalds dance at the feat of an angry acid Lord of Iron while a snake rim jobs itself
> 
> Outstanding
> 
> **





I don't remember saying half the epic shit I seem to say all the time


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone rep Banhammer so he can post it again!

Edit: The Cyclops pic makes me wanna catch up in Uncanny. Never thought id say that...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

Siege - Duh
Captain America Reborn - Dobule Duh
Nine Worlds etc.. - That small story arc. I think it was Avengers Prime
Heroic Age Begins - Tripple Duh
THREE - Fantastic Four story arc where one of them dies
Hope Returns - Second Coming for Hope Summers
Man Without Fear - Probably Shadowland
Throwbacks - No clue, but should be right about now. Could even be the story arc they're on itself.
CHAOS - Chaos War of course
WHERE ASGARD SHOULD BE? - Current Thor storyline
Five Lights - the five new mutants Hope is rescuing
Master of Kung Fu - Current Secret Avengers Story  
Night Falls - No clue. Probably the shadow war.
Nova Antiquus - No clue, could have something to do with the Xandarians, could be something else, probably FF
WHO IS WORTHY? - Fear Itself storyline
STARK365KATS - No clue
What's in the ring? - My guess is a Mandarin story. He's been shown to reverse engineer Stark's "heart" and put his ten rings around it as parts or something.
Academy Traitor - They've been exploring this storyline in Avengers Academy since forever.  They're the psycho kids ward, oh no, there's a traitor whatever will we do
Return of the King - Either Black Bolt, or Odin's return. Probably Odin
WW Stark Resilient - We all know what stark resilient is. WW is probably the world war caused by the re-weaponization of his ideas
Drumms of Revenge - Vodoo's  brother takes his revenge on Strange
Schizm - No clue
3*skull*ION - No Clue
Iron Lad Returns - Young Masters of Evil
All Hope Lies In Doom - Conclusion of Hickman's current overal story arch, where the last of Farnklins warnings from the future to valeria. In the aftermath of her going to Latveria and telling Victor about the Bridge to the Council of Reeds
Where is Wanda - Children's Crusade
Galactus' seed - Galacta daughter of galactus maybe?
Fear Without Man - Matt Murdock returns
Scorched Earth - Hulk Event
Yesterday's X-Men - the x-men time travel. Again. and again.


I think that's all of them


Edit, look at that, found it



Banhammer said:


> Let's tackle this
> 
> Duh
> Wasn't this before Siege?
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2010)

I hate it when marvel changes the comics to match up the tv show or the movie.
Hank Pym as the Wasp being awesome. He was the Doctor.
But they changed him back to Giant Man and that's just


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2010)

I am most uncomfortable with the fact that Black Panther: Man Without Fear is... good.
I finally don't feel like a racist reading it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12066044

So I wonder what excuse they'll use for resurrection this time?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 23, 2010)

Last ish of nemesis is out. And all i can say is... Meh. Shock value for the sake of shock value, blood and guts and profanity. Everythign that Kick ass wasn't. Hope this doesn't get made into a movie...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2010)

I can see it now, the scene where it reveals that the sister is pregnant by her brother. . .

Probably be another butchered film adaptation.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

Kick Ass was a good film adaptation


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12066044
> 
> So I wonder what excuse they'll use for resurrection this time?



hate to break it to you but we've known this for months man


----------



## Ultimate Victory (Dec 23, 2010)

I automatically demand a Red Skull/Loki team up.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2010)

So Fantastic Four 586... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I love that it still comes down to love for Namor. And maybe I just haven't read enough of Galactus, but this is the first time I've read an intelligent characterization of the guy. Usually he's all quiet, and then either eats a planet or lays the smackdown on something. I like Hickman's take on the big guy.

The best moments were Bentley kissing his little bomb and saying "I love you" to it before lobbing at the N-Zone bugs, and then Korr, "Hello. My name is Korr. I like romantic comedies and games of chance ... Do you perhaps roll the bones?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 24, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Kick Ass was a good film adaptation


Kick Ass the film improved on the comic. The comic was woefully depressing if you ask me.


Parallax said:


> hate to break it to you but we've known this for months man


I wouldn't have expected anything less.

But that still doesn't answer my question: What will Marvel use as their deus ex machina to resurrect em? And when?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Kick Ass was a good film adaptation



I was thinking about Wanted.



Sunuvmann said:


> But that still doesn't answer my question: What will Marvel use as their deus ex machina to resurrect em? And when?



If it's F4? Some kind of cosmic or time thing, or something that Reed did.

When? I shrug.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

It'll already be planned out by now how whoever it is comes back. I'm still guessing it's reed so hickman can shine a spotlight on the other three members for a bit.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm thinking Sue is the one who is going to die. I don't think she has died before.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2010)

Well that would coincide with the Ultimate Universe...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

Man marvel is fking up its characters soo bad right now  it really makes me very very sad.

Goddamit they have joe kelly in it and they dont exploit him for the potential that he is, they rather go in the mediocre way. And axel alonso is the biggest douche ever, your typical douche editor.

It would be awesome if joe kelly tackled Deadpool and the Juggernaut, like that one shot he did with the Juggernaut. Did you guys liked it?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

take this aptitude test
YES SIR 
you got thirty minutes
*thirty minutes later*
ALL DONE
hu, huh, exactly what I thought
WHAT DOES IT SAY?
you're fat


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Not a bad week for Marvel this week.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2010)

Marvel wins this week.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Technically since Hood has the reality and power gems, the only way to stop him right now is for whomever has the time gem to go back to before he recieved either, right? cause it seems it was instantaneous in the time between getting both reality and power. also, it seems that the reality can teleport him, doesnt that do the same thing the space gem does?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

Any FF4 fans? I just caught up on the series and I want to know without re-reading everything again.  Why did Future Franklin and Valeria come back to the past? So they trapped their grandfather because........and what are they building?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2011)

check out the Hickman thread for all your FF needs.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Technically since Hood has the reality and power gems, the only way to stop him right now is for whomever has the time gem to go back to before he recieved either, right? cause it seems it was instantaneous in the time between getting both reality and power. also, it seems that the reality can teleport him, doesnt that do the same thing the space gem does?



Or they just throw Wolverine at him

Or drop a helicarrier on him


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 3, 2011)

thor is also a popular solution!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2011)

When all you've got is a God with a hammer...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Or they just throw Wolverine at him
> 
> Or drop a helicarrier on him



Always the helicarrier. Stark has a base in every state in the country, just for storing his arsenal of helicarriers used to smite great villains


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2011)

But with the reality gem he could just think. "Everything that attacks me becomes marshmallows!" and that Helicarrier would turn into a humongoid smore. And even if you threw Wolvy at him, the power gem should make him practically invulerable, correct? I know you need all 6 gems to complete the infinity gauntlet but power makes him virtually unkillable unless he drops the gem, and reality keeps him from being overpowered because he can shape reality to suit his needs. I honestly only seeing either a purely physical powerhouse like the Hulk beating the gems out of his hands, a telepath assaulting his mind or a speedster grabbing them from his hands.


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

I recently read the New Avengers 7. There was an uncomfortable scene between Squirrel Girl and Wolverine. It is heavily implied that those two may have had a relation and Jessica quickly takes her baby from SG. Luke Cage, and the other avengers look very weirded out.

Ummm...Squirrel Girl is above 18 right?

Did the writers make some kind of mistake?


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2011)

AS well as having his super power being multitasking, Wolverine's other super power is pimping, dude's shagged pretty much everything with two legs in the Marvel universe. SG was one of many who enjoyed Wolverine's other not-so-famous-SNIKT


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

They never had a relationship. Squirrel Girl simply kicked his ass once.


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> They never had a relationship. Squirrel Girl simply kicked his ass once.



He called her Doreen
She called him James


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2011)

and they had the awkward "ive seen you naked" moment

He tapped that ass like an 18 wheeler with no brakes


----------



## Es (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

They're both mutants.
They probably met on professor x's brithday.

Or they had furry pedo sex doggy style like two rabbits in a forest
I've done worse.


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

This I like, I've always liked his work, since way back in the Vertigo days, or rather the books he was attached to so this is really exciting to see.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 4, 2011)

I love how Deadpool parodied Naruto in last week's teamup. Who would have thought? Seems doubly strange being in here, on this forum.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I recently read the New Avengers 7. There was an uncomfortable scene between Squirrel Girl and Wolverine. It is heavily implied that those two may have had a relation and Jessica quickly takes her baby from SG. Luke Cage, and the other avengers look very weirded out.
> 
> Ummm...Squirrel Girl is above 18 right?
> 
> Did the writers make some kind of mistake?


I'm sure she's over 18. Even still, Wolvie likes the jailbait. Why else you think he kept Rogue, Jubilee, and Armor around?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

And kitty pride. And that asian chick in Hiroshima. Oh and Viper.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 4, 2011)

I bet there's even fanfic on the internet of him and Aunt May.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And kitty pride. And that asian chick in Hiroshima. Oh and Viper.


Oh yeah


Yoshi said:


> I bet there's even fanfic on the internet of him and Aunt May.



There is now


----------



## Glued (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Mistique is like a hundred.

And a lesbian.


And why is emma there? She has _standards_


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2011)

I started reading Fantastic Four # 570 - 579, and Uncanny X-Men (up to issue #4). Snowball Bobby Drake.


----------



## shit (Jan 4, 2011)

Emma came to drink


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh

well, yes, that makes sense


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> This I like, I've always liked his work, since way back in the Vertigo days, or rather the books he was attached to so this is really exciting to see.



The only thing that has been less than stellar has been the current X-Men stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2011)

X-Men are a bunch that are pretty hard to write, but when done right, are pretty much the best titles on Marvel


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> X-Men are a bunch that are pretty hard to write, but when done right, are pretty much the best titles on Marvel



This pretty much sums up the entire franchise


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

I've always felt this way about the X-Men, it's been 10 years since we've had an exceptional run we need another one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I've always felt this way about the X-Men, it's been 10 years since we've had an exceptional run we need another one.


Morrison's run was ten years ago? 

EDIT: HOLY FUCK IT WAS. WHERE HAS TIME GONE


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> HOLY FUCK IT WAS. WHERE HAS TIME GONE



This is the thing i say everytime i realize when the original X-Men cartoon aired saturday mornings. 

There is so much potential with the lineup as it is right now... just no one is using it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2011)

That feeling happens to me all the time, I was just listening to Slint's Spiderland just the other day when it hit me that the album turns 20 this year.  Then I felt old...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> That feeling happens to me all the time, I was just listening to Slint's Spiderland just the other day when it hit me that the album turns 20 this year.  Then I felt old...



I felt old when I realize how old all the Korn I use to blast as a kid is now in the "classic rock" section


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I've always felt this way about the X-Men, it's been 10 years since we've had an exceptional run we need another one.



No love for Whedon's X men? Personally I liked that just as much as Morrison's run, maybe even more.

Admittedly, it didn't have as much depth plot wise, but it was chock full of "Fuck yea X men!" moments.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh I liked that a lot, mainly cause of Cassaday doing great art, hell I own the whole run

but no it wasn't as good as Morrison's run.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough. Although I still argue that both arcs are exceptional, regardless of which one I prefer more.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2011)

hey is it true that marvel now has a new editor in chief? axel alonso?

dam... how I detest marvel now. They ruin my characters and refuse to give me what I want, only mediocre crap.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fair enough. Although I still argue that both arcs are exceptional, regardless of which one I prefer more.



what I liked about Whedon's run is that he actually used a good amount of what Morrison left behind.  And even though the delays were annoying it was a fun run from beginning to the end.

and John Cassaday doing pencils is always a great thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2011)

True that. I didn't start reading X men till about a year ago, so I didn't have to worry about delays, but I can see how that'd be annoying.

I think what I like most about Whedon's arc is Cyclops.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely I really liked his handling of Cyclops a lot.  I also liked the fact that even though Wolverine was part of the team he wasn't hogging the spotlight


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

Childrens Crusade is still fucking awesome



and sad. I liked memory wiped wanda as a pair for Doom  They made a great couple


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2011)

i hate that its bi monthly though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Definitely I really liked his handling of Cyclops a lot.  I also liked the fact that even though Wolverine was part of the team he wasn't hogging the spotlight



Yea true. Actually, the spotlight was pretty well spread between everyone. Also, whatever happened to that japanese chick. Armor I think her name was.

I liked the dynamic she had with Wolverine.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea true. Actually, the spotlight was pretty well spread between everyone. Also, whatever happened to that japanese chick. Armor I think her name was.
> 
> I liked the dynamic she had with Wolverine.



Unfortunately Danger sucked donkey balls as a concept. 

The first and last sections of the run were excellent though, easily up there with Morrison's stuff.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea true. Actually, the spotlight was pretty well spread between everyone. Also, whatever happened to that japanese chick. Armor I think her name was.
> 
> I liked the dynamic she had with Wolverine.



She's still in Astonishing as far as I know.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2011)

The only bit with Scott in Astonishing that I didn't like that seemed shoehorned in and people seem to cling to as badass is the scene with the Gun.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Unfortunately Danger sucked donkey balls as a concept.
> 
> The first and last sections of the run were excellent though, easily up there with Morrison's stuff.



What part of Xavier driving a truck off a bridge into a blue Terminator with tits that can give birth to giant Transformers "sucks balls"?

You're a bad person whimsey.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2011)

I finished Secret Warriors.

Alexander.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

Specially tragic when you consider what happened to Ares.



Which can be mostly described as "clean up on aisle Asgard"


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2011)

Sentry seems like a terrible character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

Sentry named himself after him 


That should tell you all you'll ever need to know about the matter


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

The Sentry used to be a "What If Superman was a blonde useless magical annoying jerk with all the intellect his hair color entails?"

Until dark avengers.
When the question became "What if Superman was a scary blonde jerk with the green goblin grabbing all the intellect his hair color entails gently by the nuts?"



Until Siege when the question became: "What if Superman ever fa-BLARGH!"


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2011)

I know I'll get negged for this but i stopped reading Secret Avengers right before seige. Had to make some sacrifices. What happened?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

In Siege, ares got a one way ticket to bucketville, and after that Hydra, Leviathan and the Caterpillars went at war with each other, which resulted in a lot of omg lasers pew pew and both Alex and JT figured it's time they spent some family time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The only bit with Scott in Astonishing that I didn't like that seemed shoehorned in and people seem to cling to as badass is the scene with the Gun.



I could see that. I kinda just went with it, but It was a bit of a , okay moment.

The "To me, my x men" scene later more than makes up for it.

And yea, children's crusade is awesome. Wiccan's a badass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2011)

I just wish they'd stop using the word "boyfriend" for fuck's sake, you're a super strong shapeshifter. If's somebody grabbed your man, turn into an eldritchian nightmare and break your way in


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 7, 2011)

So, Age of X then. Huh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> In Siege, ares got a one way ticket to bucketville, and after that Hydra, Leviathan and the Caterpillars went at war with each other, which resulted in a lot of omg lasers pew pew and both Alex and JT figured it's time they spent some family time.



Don't use my name in vain


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I just wish they'd stop using the word "boyfriend" for fuck's sake, you're a super strong shapeshifter. If's somebody grabbed your man, turn into an eldritchian nightmare and break your way in



yeah man, I hate how they handle Hulkling
does he have to be a fairy twink every time he opens his mouth?
can we get an issue where he wins a fight and then doesn't cry afterward?
and "boyfriend" has got to go
every time I see it, I'm thinking "what am I reading?"

also Doom x Wanda is weeeeeiiiiiird and I hate it
hate it hate it hate it
and Wolverine's a JERK 
this is all because Wanda was so fucking one dimensional throughout her entire history
she's the only mutant that has never bonded with Wolverine, throughout the millions of comic issues he's been in
it's sad, and I'm looking to Marvel to fix that post haste


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you guys think of the current Red Hulk?  I read the past 4 (or 5?) issues where he is trying to help Banner deal with the Leader's and M.O.D.O.C.K.'s Scorched Earth plans.  He doesn't have the absorption ability any more and he isn't owning everyone like they are nothing.  Thor and Namor get some good shots in.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2011)

Rulk socks don't even bother trying to read it

l can't  believe Crusade ends by next year and I'm actually weirded Out by Wanda X Doom
And I'm fine with Hulkling being gay but do we have tor Keep getting Reminded that he IS.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Quiet week for both companies, in terms of what's out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Don't use my name in vain



How is secret warriors "in vain"


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah man, I hate how they handle Hulkling
> does he have to be a fairy twink every time he opens his mouth?
> can we get an issue where he wins a fight and then doesn't cry afterward?
> and "boyfriend" has got to go
> every time I see it, I'm thinking "what am I reading?"



I think Nor-Varr sucked all the badassery out of him once they left the cube.

God, the last cool thing he ever did was civil war 


I still love you guys, just, you know.. please start being like awesome.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think Nor-Varr sucked all the badassery out of him once they left the cube.



it seems Nor-Varr also sucked all the badassery out of himself while he was at it
thinking back on that arc, man those were some cool issues
no one in that book has acted nearly as cool since


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

No, the Whedon Runaways arc was after that, and Vision got a staring job at Mighty Avengers.


Speed is still pretty awesome, and billy has his moments.



I still think Nor-Var having no white-outs ever since is still pretty lame


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2011)

I stand by what I said


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

Nico Minoru drops a city block of ocean on your ass for your audacity.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

New      thread.


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2011)

What about my Dark Horse thread


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

It should be OK. It's not over 10K posts, right?


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2011)

don't think so yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

this is the 10k shenanigan thing they were talking about in the avatar thread right? will this pester my postcount?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

^ Talk about it in the convo, pl0x.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2011)

so I was really getting into Iron Man Legacy, but then latest issue on the last page it turned full retard
this always happens!


----------



## Thor (Jan 17, 2011)

The Galactus Seed is a Thor story.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2011)

I was really rooting for Galacta there


----------



## Thor (Jan 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I was really rooting for Galacta there



Galacta should stay non-canon where she belongs


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 17, 2011)

Copiel on Thor again. 

Although I hope we don't get alternating arcs between Copiel and Ferry, since their depictions of Asgard and its residents are pretty different.


----------



## Thor (Jan 17, 2011)

Asgard should be more techy. I didn't like his depiction of a almost medieval Asgard. He's a great artist though, his Thor is the best Thor is ever drawn. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Copiel on Thor again.
> 
> Although I hope we don't get alternating arcs between Copiel and Ferry, since their depictions of Asgard and its residents are pretty different.



i'm so very very happy


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2011)

Is the UDON taskmaster mini series cannon?


----------



## Es (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2011)

*DARK TOWER: THE GUNSLINGER - THE LITTLE SISTERS OF ELURIA #5 (of 5)*

There is a comic to the short story? I have to check this out.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2011)

did i miss something here?





EDIT: FMA/Marvel crossover


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 24, 2011)

mow said:


> EDIT: FMA/Marvel crossover


Full Metal Alchemist? What? Where? Am I blind?


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2011)

J/king, I meant the dude in the cover looks just like Greed XD


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2011)

if you took out Thor, Iron Man, Dr. Doom, and Magneto, it's pretty much expected that you'd have taken out Cap America
I'm sorry, but that Shield trophy just isn't in league with the others
you might as well have Spiderman's mask or something up there


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2011)

mow said:


> J/king, I meant the dude in the cover looks just like Greed XD



Cannot unsee!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2011)

shit said:


> if you took out Thor, Iron Man, Dr. Doom, and Magneto, it's pretty much expected that you'd have taken out Cap America
> I'm sorry, but that Shield trophy just isn't in league with the others
> you might as well have Spiderman's mask or something up there



B-b-b-but its AMERICA! 

Also, what if it's jobber aura Cap? Certainly he deserves to be up there


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2011)

that made me remember there was a What If Age of Apocalypse story where Captain America had Thor's Hammer, and I thought that was REALLY cool
anyway


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never read a singe "What if" issue that i liked.

But then again, i havent read many


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2011)

shit said:


> if you took out Thor, Iron Man, Dr. Doom, and Magneto, it's pretty much expected that you'd have taken out Cap America
> I'm sorry, but that Shield trophy just isn't in league with the others
> you might as well have Spiderman's mask or something up there



While you're 100% correct, Rogers Capt is the most wanked Marvel character along with Logan


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2011)

He also took daredevil's billy cane, and is that pumpkin bombs?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 24, 2011)

he's leader of the superheroes. doesnt matter if he's not that tough physically.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2011)

Can we focus on insane fact A VAMPIRE IS THE FOCUS OF A COMPANY WIDE EVENT. where the hell did that come from? did i miss a memo or something?

Also; cover is symbolism, and Cap's shield is the greatest symbol to Marvel's heroes. Makes sense for marvel to wank over him. Wolverine however, not so much.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually Luke cage is the leader of the superheroes with captain america on it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2011)

mow said:


> Can we focus on insane fact A VAMPIRE IS THE FOCUS OF A COMPANY WIDE EVENT. where the hell did that come from? did i miss a memo or something?



It's like, the third vampire event this year


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2011)

And none of them so far were really good.


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I kinda ignore the X-men exist really, so that's 1 event. what was the second?


----------



## mow (Jan 24, 2011)

Also talk of Vampires reminded me of Captain Britain & M-13
*
NEVER FORGET*


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2011)

mow said:


> Well, I kinda ignore the X-men exist really, so that's 1 event. what was the second?



Ultimate Comics Avengers 3

Not worth your time at all.



mow said:


> Also talk of Vampires reminded me of Captain Britain & M-13
> *
> NEVER FORGET*



NEVER


----------



## Thor (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2011)

So speaking of Vampires, what is 616 Blade up to? I feel like I haven't read anything with him in forever.


----------



## Thor (Jan 24, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So speaking of Vampires, what is 616 Blade up to? I feel like I haven't read anything with him in forever.



He was last seen in X-Men.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2011)

> Ultimate Comics Avengers 3
> 
> Not worth your time at all.


still miles better than the x-men event

and loooooool at DD's billy club being there
how does that even come close to fitting in with the others?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2011)

Deadpool has recently had a vampire story. So that's like, four and a half events?


----------



## shit (Jan 25, 2011)

Wolverine arc that just wrapped up gets 5 out of 5 shits from shit
I'm soooooo happy with Aaron on this book, I can't put it into words
so many months getting cock punted by Way and Loeb, I forgot how good this book could be


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone read Deadpool MAX? It's the only DP book I read and I'm quite liking it


----------



## mow (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask how that book is coming around, glad to hear it's good. Going to nick it in a bit. Also, need to catch up with Aaron's Wolverine and Punisher MAX for that matter


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaron is writing Punisher MAX now? Sweet. I should pick that book up, then.


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone read Deadpool MAX? It's the only DP book I read and I'm quite liking it


I just read the latest issue 
fucking Cable  I like how they got it set up to allow cameos like that, it's hillarious

what I don't like is when they focus on Bob
reading about him swimming in sewers and getting ass raped makes me kinda sick :/


mow said:


> I've been meaning to ask how that book is coming around, glad to hear it's good. Going to nick it in a bit. Also, need to catch up with Aaron's Wolverine and Punisher MAX for that matter





Bergelmir said:


> Aaron is writing Punisher MAX now? Sweet. I should pick that book up, then.



has Punisher Max even been coming out? I haven't seen a new issue in months


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2011)

> Deadpool has recently had a vampire story. So that's like, four and a half events?


Pretty sure that was a tie-in to the X-Men event


> has Punisher Max even been coming out? I haven't seen a new issue in months


I believe it's been delayed since Dillon is working on Ultimate Comics Avengers 3.  Aaron is very adamant about Dillon doing the art in PunisherMAX.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2011)

the delays will be worth and I think Aaron is sighing some relief since it lightens his load for a bit.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2011)

Am i the only person that dislikes Dillons art?

I'm not even sure why but it does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

You're not the only one.


----------



## shit (Jan 29, 2011)

I've grown quite fond of it
I'm sure it was reading Preacher that did it


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto here. I sure love me some preacher.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

I do like him on Preacher.

On comics besides that. . . no. Not even Punisher.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

His Punisher art is great, I really dig it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't like the guy that is currently doing ultimate avengers.
Everyone looks like they're made of rubber dildos


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be Dillon...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

From now on he's rubber dildo man, just like that other guy is turtle man.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2011)

Dillon is great at drawing realistic looking violence.

Unfortunately he is also great at drawing the same face over and over again


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 31, 2011)

Punisher MAX is all I;'ve seen Dillon's art in, and everyone has the same dick head and odd face

Also, why would Hawkeye fear the modernization of weapons? isn't he an expect with guns too?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2011)

that's sort of a modernization of the character. Before ultimate hawkeye, he'd sooner have bullet arrows than say, a hand gun


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that's sort of a modernization of the character. Before ultimate hawkeye, he'd sooner have bullet arrows than say, a hand gun



But didnt he use guns as Ronin?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to see Hyperion was trolling. Did not want him on T-Bolts


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

You and me both.  Here's hoping Juggs has a decent showing against him.*Crosses fingers*  I know Juggs is still depowered, but having a good strength feat wouldn't be a bad thing.  Although he kind of did lift and push that monster into that building.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> You and me both.  Here's hoping Juggs has a decent showing against him.*Crosses fingers*  I know Juggs is still depowered, but having a good strength feat wouldn't be a bad thing.  Although he kind of did lift and push that monster into that building.



Yeah, but I still question how depowered Juggs is. Like I don't see Songbird leaving a depowered Juggs to handle that monster on his own.

And didn't he go up against that dragon in Shadowland?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

His level seems to vary greatly.  The low points: the troll using a tree to catapult him, and the blood of that creature downing him to his high points: taking on Thor, Iron Man and Powerman (to a degree); killing that Godzilla sized crab thing and stopping/pushing that other Godzilla sized monster into a building.  I'm wondering if he is slowing getting his power back or if he is getting power in strides.

He wasn't the one to take on the stone dragon in Shadow Land, that was Moonstone.  But he did power through like 1.3 Kilometers of rock to get them to the lower levels.


Also, he is on the cover of an upcoming Hulk issue battling Red Hulk (next month I think).  I've got no clue what to expect.  Red Hulk is no where near the power he once was at, so I am hoping he does well against him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't be the only one that's using the Marvel _point one initiative_ as a mass "jumping off" point, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But didnt he use guns as Ronin?


You seen Hawkeye and Mockingbird? He's used a lot of shit


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I can't be the only one that's using the Marvel _point one initiative_ as a mass "jumping off" point, right?



seems like a weird place to jump off specifically.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I can't be the only one that's using the Marvel _point one initiative_ as a mass "jumping off" point, right?



I am, fuck Iron Man being 3.99 shit ain't that good to be continuing at that price point.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> seems like a weird place to jump off specifically.


The way I see it. I've got more things to do these days and the books just before point one (my jump off point) will have completed the story arc for the books I'm reading, Cap and Iron Man.


Parallax said:


> I am, fuck *Iron Man being 3.99* shit ain't that good to be continuing at that price point.


I thought that was just for the 500 issue?!   crossing the line at 2.99   .


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

the price change comes at 501


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Invincible Iron Man #500

I. . . really didn't like Spider-Man coming in. Not that I'm against team-ups. . . but for a landmark issue like #500?

Hmm.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2011)

Neither did i like the team up aspect of the book nor the actual story.

I expected more.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2011)

eh the future stuff i thought was kinda weird, i had to force myself to read it at first. i like fraction's spiderman+iron man but its true that it wasnt as good as it was in IIM 7


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2011)

So anybody picking up "Iron Man 2.0" tomorrow? I was a skeptic at first, but after reading Nick Spencer's other work and what his plans are for Rhodey I'm seriously considering it.

But as always, the 3.99 thing is a huge barrier for my willingness to buy marvel books.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2011)

If for nothing else, Iron Man 2.0 will be interesting to see how they depict Rhodey being stealthy after years of being explody.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd recommend trying to read it before buying it.  I'm also pretty skeptical on the title.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2011)

I really liked IIM #500 although it had one glaring flaw.

Putting Salvador Larroca and Nathan Fox drawing the same book only shoots Larroca in the foot because it glaringly shows how terrible the regular art on IIM is. Also a connection I never made, Photo-Realism has an inherent problem because the shots that are being copied are all shoulders up, therefore it forces the image to be from the same height /angle in EVERY SCENE (its actually one of the large problems with the Star Wars Prequels that is gone over in the RLM reviews) which destroys all life from the scene.

The dude can still draw Mechanical things like no ones business but it is not worth it for the art the rest of the time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think I'm gonna give Iron Man 2.0 a go. Something about it just.....no.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I don't think I'm gonna give Iron Man 2.0 a go. Something about it just.....no.



Until I read more of Nick Spencer's stuff I felt the same way, but the dude is good. Also, the premise of the book makes a lot of sense.

You put War Machine in Afghanistan and he isn't gonna do shit. Traditional warfare seems to have gone the way of the dinosaur, so it makes sense for War Machine to evolve.


----------



## Es (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

prodigy!!!  sold me right there


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

youth revolt with no runaways
fuck it


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

no one cares about that cross you're nailing yourself to


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> youth revolt with no runaways
> fuck it



What this fine gentleman has stated. .


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> youth revolt with no runaways *Or NXM*
> fuck it



Updated that for yah

Also....prepare to rage


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 11, 2011)

who're the runaways??


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Cloud 9, sweet! 

Loved it when she cloudsniped the shit out of that skrull in initiative


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Updated that for yah


Prodigy is in it.


> Also....prepare to rage



Lol, silly marvel.It's like people fail upwards in that company


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 11, 2011)

Hurray for Child soldiers XD


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, I would be fine if they killed a different character every quarter

If every writer was hickman level.


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

I just read Carnage #3, Punisher Max #10, Ult Cap #2, Secret Warriors #24, and Ult Avengers vs New Ultimates #1
one of them was my favorite comic ever, but I can't decide which one
I love the writers at Marvel so much

in other news, New Avengers #9 sucks and Bendis should feel bad


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Prodigy is in it.



Prodigy's not a new x-man..........

he's a slinger


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

wat**


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

too 90s for you?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

probably


Prodigy is a new x-man. He's that black kid who telepathically copies the knowledge and intellectual skills of everyone around him. He lost his powers in M-Day but the cuckoos screwed with his brain in order to let him keep everything he had learned so far


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

that's not the Prodigy who was in the Initiative, the one who got drunk and got clocked by Iron Man in Civil War

or do I have the name wrong
I don't think I do


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh. Right I know that one. Spider-Man was him for a while or something
Yeah
Well, I supose that would be something
So
No runaways?
No one cares


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

damn you, Ban
when's the last Runaways issue been anyway?
how many _years_ ago was it?
stop raining on my slingers parade


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

All you're saying is that it's due for a comeback


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm shipping Prodigy and Cloud 9 whilst fapping furiously as I type this


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

I stopped reading Initative a while before Butter ball


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

initiative was fantastic after the new warriors gtfo
I highly suggest reading everything featuring Taskmaster


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

I heard something about it

I simply didn't


----------



## shit (Feb 11, 2011)

then it can't be helped


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2011)

every once in a while there is one


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

wait hold the phone did Punisher MAX come out this week?


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2011)

it sure as fuck did


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> wait hold the phone did Punisher MAX come out this week?



Yes

and its Glorious 



> in other news, New Avengers #9 sucks and Bendis should feel bad


 it wasn't horrible just felt to shot and  didn't get enough done for the first issue in a new arc


----------



## shit (Feb 12, 2011)

Dillon is awesome

haters gonna miss good books


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry but how the fuck did I miss the ending of Wolverine goes to hell.  I could have sworn it was not in the NEW THIS WEEEK section of Forbidden Planet.   UGHHH  and I hate going through old issues.  Not to mention asking these dopes for help are always a pain.  "Oh dude I'm a hipster that's the only reason I read comic books........and its over there somewhere  <waves hands>  DAMN YOU TOOLS!!!  Fucking help me look for it!!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man gotta pick it up then


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Until I read more of Nick Spencer's stuff I felt the same way, but the dude is good. Also, the premise of the book makes a lot of sense.
> 
> You put War Machine in Afghanistan and he isn't gonna do shit. Traditional warfare seems to have gone the way of the dinosaur, so it makes sense for War Machine to evolve.


Fuck that. When you can fucking level an entire army by yourself a la the last War Machine series, you don't need to evolve SHIT
Lame
Also, the Runaways are all dead in a ditch somewhere. Get over it bro


Zen-aku said:


> Updated that for yah
> 
> Also....prepare to rage



I smell a troll. Who announces something like that? isn't that suppose to be a SHOCKER?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

could at least give it a chance even if the iron man 2.0 title is really stupid.


----------



## shit (Feb 13, 2011)

fuck you chaos ghost
prodigy, bitch
fuck yeah


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, the Runaways are all dead in a ditch somewhere. Get over it bro



Well, I still miss them.  Also I miss when comics companies had the balls to say books were canceled and not "on hiatus."


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

Runaways isnt cancelled!

Its just on vacation...

a very long vacation...

That might never end...




[/denial]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2011)

shit said:


> fuck you chaos ghost
> prodigy, bitch
> fuck yeah



NO U

/10char


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I cant remember who prodigy is


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

New X-Men who could absorb any knowledge of people in proximity to him.

Depowered after M-Day


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2011)

Can we please stop getting the Prodigys confused?

David Alleyne isn't the Prodigy anyone is talking about. I'd be fapping furiously right now if it was. He's still floundering around like the rest of the New X Men


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Can we please stop getting the Prodigys confused?
> 
> David Alleyne isn't the Prodigy anyone is talking about. I'd be fapping furiously right now if it was. He's still floundering around like the rest of the New X Men



I have to admit that is the only Prodigy i know of. Who are you talking about then?


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He's still floundering around like the rest of the New X Men



It still amazes me that Pixie is the one who made it out of that book.  Elixir had a chance, but his power made him too broken to keep around in serious situations.



			
				Slice said:
			
		

> I have to admit that is the only Prodigy i know of. Who are you talking about then?



He's talking about the one from the Initiative.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Can we please stop getting the Prodigys confused?


 this is who we are talking about 


> David Alleyne isn't the Prodigy anyone is talking about. I'd be fapping furiously right now if it was.* He's still floundering around like the rest of the New X Men*



Rockslide, Pixie, Hellion, Loa, Anole, and surprisingly Indra are used on a Consistent basis


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> this is who we are talking about
> 
> 
> Rockslide, Pixie, Hellion, Loa, Anole, and surprisingly Indra are used on a Consistent basis



Last I read they were sprinkled in randomly here and there, and were in nothing concrete. 

One reason I stopped fucking with the X titles


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Last I read they were sprinkled in randomly here and there, and were in nothing concrete.
> 
> One reason I stopped fucking with the X titles



Rockslide and Anole has a Mini via Protect and Serve which is the best story in the book

Loa is featured allot in Namor's Book

Indra and hellion had arc that revolved around them in Legacy

Pixie has spotlight in uncanny and new mutants


----------



## Es (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## FeiHong (Feb 14, 2011)

Anybody following Fantastic Three? or Four now?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 14, 2011)

When was it ever called Fantastic Three? Anyway we mostly talk about it in the Hickman thread.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> When was it ever called Fantastic Three? Anyway we mostly talk about it in the Hickman thread.



I do think it was pretty dumb to tease all those Fantastic Three images and then replace the dead member so quickly


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

What you guys think about the Fear storyline of Marvel?


----------



## shit (Feb 17, 2011)

the promos don't even make it look like an event
more like political propaganda
withholding judgment atm


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do think it was pretty dumb to tease all those Fantastic Three images and then replace the dead member so quickly



Like no one didn't see that coming


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some more images of the _Fear Itself_ arc.  They are 3 images of 3 different Mjnolnir type hammers up for grabs:


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2011)

They are all terrible. Jeez.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2011)

eh they could be worse.  I'm still cautiously looking forward to this event.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2011)

Thor Movie


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this Fear Itself event. It could be cool but at the same time it could be just terribly awful.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2011)

Marvel has a Giant Man still?

And is that the Absorbing Man or Stonewall? 

And that Juggernaut, Balder, Herc fight is gonna be good shit


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2011)

Well IGN released these a few hours ago:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2011)

Should've been Called "HAMMERTIME" instead.

and they are equally as horrendous as the previous ones. Mein Gott!


----------



## shit (Feb 18, 2011)

suddenly things have taken a turn for the retarded


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a meat tenderizer


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2011)

god that one with the hulk is terrible

did liefeld draw that?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Marvel has a Giant Man still?



Gage switched pym back to giant man 

probably cus of the cartoon


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2011)

Ben in that one looks like a retarded ape.

The Hulk and Colossus arent much better.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2011)

i seriously think its liefeld


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2011)

I see turtleman got a cover of juggernaut raping hercules


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2011)

Are all those Hammers depicted differently due to artistic license? Or are there really that many knock offs of Mjolnir?


----------



## Tools (Feb 19, 2011)

Well they're the Serpent Hammers that fell from the sky to determine who will be worthy and become the God of Fear's avatar? Seriously we don't know much about those hammers.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, I haven't read the relevant issues regarding the Serpent Hammers. What are they?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2011)

there arent any, i didnt know thats what they were


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2011)

IGN said:
			
		

> What does Thor's hammer have to do with the events of Fear Itself? As one IGN reader pointed out, all of the hammers appear to be different.



Fellas @ IGN are nuclear physicists 

all the serpent hammer talk is from the Marvel Solicits for the Fear Itself event. There are 8 hammers and hence 8 who are "worthy". and retarded.

I hate to bash books before reading them, but this is easily the dumbest thing I've heard since Brightest Day.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2011)

Aaaaah, gotcha. Thanks guys.



mow said:


> I hate to bash books before reading them, but this is easily the dumbest thing I've heard since Brightest Day.


Pretty much this. But so long as Phobos plays a role, I'll check out the event, sadly.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

mow said:


> I hate to bash books before reading them, but this is easily the dumbest thing I've heard since Brightest Day.



That's why I decided to make this video a long time ago for quotes like this lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l3Bo1MK9_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Pretty much this. But so long as Phobos plays a role, I'll check out the event, sadly.



The only reason I'm checking it out is because Juggs is in one of the promo's.  At least your reason sounds better.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2011)

so anyway
Uncanny X-Force continues to be the best thing ever since ink met paper


----------



## Slice (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Fantomex, and it had better Deadpool characterisation then all other Deadpool books on the stands combined.

A+


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2011)

the main thing about fear itself that im not looking forward to is the length. at least with immonen, delays arent likely.


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2011)

I like how the only one not stressing out about killing chibipocalypse is Fantomex


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2011)

This xmen arc might be the thing that gets me back to xmen. I love all the art ive seen so far.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Gage switched pym back to giant man
> 
> probably cus of the cartoon



Nice. Better than being He-Wasp.

I like him as Yellowjacket best though

Annnnnnnyway. I'm not too overly down on Fear Itself.

I mean, where is am I gonna see THing, Hulk, and Colossus fight over a magical meat tenderizer?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2011)

giant man costume looks retarded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

The promos for Fear Itself works FAR better as a build-up storyline, instead of an event.


----------



## Tools (Feb 21, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> giant man costume looks retarded.



Well Giant Man/Ant Man/Yellow Jacket never had great costumes to start with.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2011)

I liked his Dr. Wasp costume alright, ironically
just wished he called himself something different
anything different


----------



## Tools (Feb 23, 2011)

So- has anybody been reading the Captain America comic lately? The whole Bucky trial arc? Came to its conclusion this week.


----------



## Es (Feb 24, 2011)

Tools said:


> So- has anybody been reading the Captain America comic lately? The whole Bucky trial arc? Came to its conclusion this week.



It appears Bucky's getting sent to a Russian prison


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

Eh. Saw that one coming.


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't even think about it. 

So new Cap for America?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> giant man costume looks retarded.



Was was Hank done right, which before Slot was thought impossible.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2011)

both 'death' issues this week were really good, though it was a lot of 'silent comics' for one week.

honestly, i think i liked ASM better than FF, the trippy dream sequence was neat.

oh, but i like wolverine bringing liquor to a funeral, in brown paper bag and all. classy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> both 'death' issues this week were really good, though it was a lot of 'silent comics' for one week.
> 
> honestly, i think i liked ASM better than FF, the trippy dream sequence was neat.
> 
> oh, but i like wolverine bringing liquor to a funeral, in brown paper bag and all. classy.



Haven't read FF (since im still not caught up with Hickman's run) but I really really liked ASM. That dream sequence was indeed pretty damn neat.

So anybody check out Rhodey's new book? Not much happened, but it's cool seeing the military portrayed in a somewhat competent light. Like, I loved all the checks they had (cerebro, using Strange as a consult, etc).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

2.0 is okay. Nothing too exciting.

But I was surprised at Cyclops letting them use Cerebro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Magna Defender said:


> 2.0 is okay. Nothing too exciting.


I have faith it'll get better with time.



> But I was surprised at Cyclops letting them use Cerebro.



Well it was still Cyclops using Cerebro, so its not like the feds could use it for anything more than what Cyclops allowed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2011)

So the whole multiple hammers makes this cover a bit silly.



But I like the patterns of light on those three. It reminds me of the New Gods design.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

The lights are cool, but the first thing I thought when seeing the center one was Tron Juggernaut.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I had the same reaction at first. The symbols on their chest made me think of the New Gods.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The lights are cool, but the first thing I thought when seeing the center one was Tron Juggernaut.



I thought that too.  Hopefully this will get Juggernaut back to full power again, but my hopes aren't that far up there.  Any clue who the other two wielding hammers next to Juggs are?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> oh, but i like wolverine bringing liquor to a funeral, in brown paper bag and all. classy.



I would not only do that, I would make sure I had brought enough for everyone


----------



## Tools (Mar 1, 2011)

So the chosen ones...are turned into bad guys?

I thought it was like only eight worthy may take on the God of Fear.


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2011)

this gets more incoherent with each reveal.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2011)

seems simple enough to me so far


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2011)

by incoherent, I obviously trying to say retarded. 

This was supposedly an event in the making for nigh 2 years, how is that exactly? We never got even the slightest whiff of this God of Fear. Secondly, the hammer theme. I know we should take promotional images worth a grain of salt, but they are remarkable stupid. The idea of hammers falling left right and center, out of nowhere, and them begin wielded by villains to lay the smack down on Thor and Co. is the DUMBEST WAY A GOD OF FEAR WOULD OPERATE. So you give the bad guys extra ammunition, then what? how is that cultivating the specific fear of heroes?

Maybe I'm not getting much of this and some elements are revealed in Fraction's Thor run since I've yet to read it, but this (thus far, and without reading the book) has the least logical progression of plot thread in a very long time.

Like I said, I hate to bitch about a book before reading it, but this is really coming off rather dumb


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2011)

In the making for 2 years now probably means something like "we've known those movies are coming out for a while, so 2 years ago we said hey lets do a cap/thor event then"

but I think I'll read an issue of the book before I decide it's retarded.


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2011)

is the god of fear they're talking about Nightmare?
I'm struggling to place a non-Phobos god of Fear here

and I'm assuming this all has to do with fallout from Chaos War
which actually should have a whole lot more fallout than what is happening

I'm still cutting this one a mile of slack tho just cuz of Fraction
if he pulls a Johns, I'll cry


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Either fraction's making up a norse god of fear or  (and this one is my theory for now) he's going to say the world serpent is actually a god of fear. In the original ragnarok myth, thor and the serpent kill each other. so fraction could be aiming to make the serpent more of a character that can be a bad guy for thor in the comics.

In other words I think it might be this guy:


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone excited about the re-launch of Moon Knight?

I haven't seen much of his comics(well in Ultimate Spiderman which is the most mediocre piece I've see) but once I saw on Tvtropes that he's the alternate company equivalent of Bats I became hooked.   Also considering that Michael Bendis is on the book (I heard his work on Daredevil was A-ranked material) so I expect a good read.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2011)

it's probably something like "the power of thor is sent to all the hammers and only those who are worthy may lift them"
and all the everyones will have to face their worse fears to became worthy sooner than the villains

Anyway, we already had a thor theme. It was Siege. Something else now, please?


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2011)

I wonder how the sales will be. . .


----------



## Bender (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2011)

of course this event will give me set materials for the rest of my nf stay


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2011)

it's a good time to have hammer in your name
living the dream


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

I imagine an army of hammers, like the Keyblade graveyard in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2011)

mow said:


> by incoherent, I obviously trying to say retarded.
> 
> This was supposedly an event in the making for nigh 2 years, how is that exactly? We never got even the slightest whiff of this God of Fear. Secondly, the hammer theme. I know we should take promotional images worth a grain of salt, but they are remarkable stupid. The idea of hammers falling left right and center, out of nowhere, and them begin wielded by villains to lay the smack down on Thor and Co. is the DUMBEST WAY A GOD OF FEAR WOULD OPERATE. So you give the bad guys extra ammunition, then what? how is that cultivating the specific fear of heroes?
> 
> ...



It's ok moe, I'm more than happy to bitch about this for you

I too know that the whole premise is pretty damn retarded. 'Asgardian God of Fear'?

Really? 

That's it?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

So who wants to make the Fear Itself thread?


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2011)

ok I            will
feel free to change the op to make it worth a crap


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2011)

k made      it


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 4, 2011)

So what's the general feeling: did Civil War and its aftermath make the Green Goblin cooler or did it ruin him?


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2011)

cooler, obviously

spy smasher, is that you? did you de-admin yourself?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 4, 2011)

I was only ever a fake admin. Staff are dumb, not crazy.

Cooler? Are you being serious or sarcastic? This is genuinely important to the future of the human race.


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm always 100% srs

and I'm also 100% disappoint in the staff
you seemed so responsible when you were pretending to admin

srsly tho norman is srsly awesome and taking over prisons and I haven't actually read his mini yet but I've browsed it and it's srsly pretty cool for srs


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 4, 2011)

I had to pretend to be responsible because I had no powers. Actual powered me would involve huge shitstorm, etc.


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2011)

that would've been neat


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2011)

Astronomical_Unit said:


> So what's the general feeling: did Civil War and its aftermath make the Green Goblin cooler or did it ruin him?



Cooler. But weird. Thunderbolts is where he really shined tho.


----------



## Tools (Mar 5, 2011)

The Iron Patriot armour was what made him a cooler character.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 5, 2011)

3      coolers.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2011)

you can carry a lot of beer with 3 coolers


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2011)

Before Civil War he didn't start talking to himself naked about how he's going to "pastuerize" people and then crucified a guy.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Batshit Osborn is a much more enjoyable character.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the good/bad thing about osbourn. He can give you a flavour of the joker and luthor all in one, even though never really reaching the over-the-topness of either. You never really surrender to the full blown madness, you never see him drilling his way out of ryker with hyperaccelerated audio moby dick either.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 6, 2011)

Osbourn has just grown into an amazing villain over the course of Civil War, Secret Invasion, and Dark Reign.

He just gets better and better Osbourn is by far my favorite villain.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

At the expense of the public's intelligence.

Nothing against Osbourn, but the Marvel public are freaking idiots.

Sure, there's suspension of disbelief, but for me that's too far.


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2011)

it's much more of a big deal that anyone still chooses to live in NYC or that the whole place hasn't been taken over by the military and made some exclusive superhero battleground


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> At the expense of the public's intelligence.
> 
> Nothing against Osbourn, but *the Marvel public are freaking idiots.*
> 
> Sure, there's suspension of disbelief, but for me that's too far.



You can argue that this goes pretty much across the board for anything and everything


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 6, 2011)

So what's your feeling, CBG, cooler or less cool?


GeneralFuruichi said:


> Osbourn has just grown into an amazing villain over the course of Civil War, Secret Invasion, and Dark Reign.


He was an amazing villain before Civil War, no?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> At the expense of the public's intelligence.
> 
> Nothing against Osbourn, but the Marvel public are freaking idiots.
> 
> Sure, there's suspension of disbelief, but for me that's too far.



Obama birth certificates. 

Twilight

CO2 is a harmless gas

need I to go on?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah but why are the birth certificate crazies in ny?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2011)

Because New York is where it's happenin' Pete


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> yeah but why are the birth certificate crazies in ny?



Ground Zero Mosque

Really you guys, I can go all day


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah how many people who cared about that actually lived anywhere close to NY?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 6, 2011)

Astronomical_Unit said:


> So what's your feeling, CBG, cooler or less cool?
> He was an amazing villain before Civil War, no?



He was but I don't have as much knowledge about him before that as I got into comics around that time.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Ground Zero Mosque
> 
> Really you guys, I can go all day



I don't kow. Like twelve? It still made national news for weeks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Osbourn is one of the more interesting characters nowadays, ever since Thunderbolts. Of course, Sins Past aside. . .

He's cooler now.

I don't blame his rise to political power on account of his character but instead on account of the public.

If someone of that position admitted he's a (former) supervillain, you ought to be worried. ESPECIALLY if it's a villain like the Green Goblin.

But eh. That's behind us now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

Goblin was a spidey villain. Never really Bin Laden level. When he first took over everyone had to go "Hey Spidey, you're _sure_ he's a bad guy, right?"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

Even though  it was jessica and luke who put him away first time around


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Even though  it was jessica and luke who put him away first time around



In the Pulse? Shit, that was awesome.


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2011)

Let's all slay a baby in Warren Ellis' name.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't, I'm on a diet


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

DC are fools. Marvel is crushing them when it comes to quantity of quality writers. Especially when it comes to rising stars like Spencer.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2011)

where do we like him from?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

He hasn't done much for Marvel (Iron Man 2.0 is all he's got so far, but he'll be taking over on Secret Avengers)

But his DC work (Thunder Agents, Jimmy Olsen back up in Action Comics) and his independent work is for the most part really good. And I only say "for the most part" because I haven't read all of his indie work yet. So far everything I've read by him (aside from IM 2.0) has been awesome.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> DC are fools. Marvel is crushing them when it comes to quantity of quality writers. Especially when it comes to rising stars like Spencer.



Wait what about his indie work?  I hope he gets to keep doing that otherwise this is a huge shame.  Because honestly his Marvel work is easily the worst of his output so far.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Wait what about his indie work?  I hope he gets to keep doing that otherwise this is a huge shame.  Because honestly his Marvel work is easily the worst of his output so far.



I read @  that the deal does not really effect any other work he is currently on, such as Thunder Agents for DC or his Image comics series.



> CBR News spoke to the writer about how the collaborative atmosphere of the publisher's creative retreats combined with some key gigs on books impacting the Marvel Universe made up his mind for him and *how the deal won't step on the toes of his current series for Image and DC*.





> "_...They were more than clear from day one that whatever existing commitments I had and whatever outside projects I had on my plate were ones I could see through to the resolution I saw fit. And also, they gave me a lot of room to do more creator-owned work. It's not just a thing where I can finish what I've already done. I can do more_."


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 10, 2011)

I just read something funny about 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 She's pregnant?




Old man Galactus  is having heart attacks due to laughter.

Download


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I read @  that the deal does not really effect any other work he is currently on, such as Thunder Agents for DC or his Image comics series.



This makes me :]

Infinite Vacation is terrific and so is Morning Glories.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> This makes me :]
> 
> Infinite Vacation is terrific and so is Morning Glories.



Oh I'd be super pissed if it interfered with his image work, but Im a bit bummed he wont be doing anymore DC stuff.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2011)

he's still doing thunder agents


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2011)

He probably wont stay on for much longer though


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2011)

said in that interview he'll stay until its cancelled. which might be sorta soon cus no one buys it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2011)

Plus I don't think DC is too happy about Spencer jumping ship so unless the title gains a massive sales spike it's gone in three to six months, tops.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2011)

*JESUS CHRIST*





Marvel firing on cylinders.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 17, 2011)

I see Greg Rucka


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2011)

Those were supposed to be 2 different links


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2011)

dunno, haven't been much of a fan of waid's lately. 

rucka on punisher sounds promising though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't care for Daredevil

I've always liked Rucka and hope he can deliver on Punisher

though  he'll be competing against Aaron so...hey maybe that could be exciting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *JESUS CHRIST*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OH MY FREAKING HECK.*


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2011)

I sense Rucka. This totally cancels out them bringing jack of hearts back in two months


----------



## illmatic (Mar 19, 2011)

Greg Rucka talks "Punisher"



> Rucka and artist Marco Checchetto kick off Frank Castle's latest campaign against the scum of New York City with the launch of an all-new "Punisher" ongoing series in August. CBR News spoke with Rucka about his plans for the book...



Read More -


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the new look. skintight costume just doesn't work for punisher I don't think.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 19, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I like the new look. skintight costume just doesn't work for Punisher I don't think.



I agree.  I'm also not a fan of the white boots and white gloves.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

The new look is tops


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder what will be the in-universe motivation behind them. . .


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Announced Saturday during Marvel's Fear Itself panel at C2E2 in Chicago, a new Ghost Rider ongoing series is coming in June 2011, starting with a Point One issue and followed by a #1 one month later.
> 
> It's the first ongoing series starring the character — who was seen in last year's street-level crossover Shadowland — since the recent Jason Aaron-written series ended in 2009 with issue #35. This series will tie-in to Fear Itself initially, and the fact that the character's starring in a new film slotted for 2012, titled Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance, doesn't hurt in drawing attention, either.






FUCK YES!!!


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2011)

is Nic Cage gonna reprise his role?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2011)

Imagine if this was the "new" title that Aaron was joining up this year, that would be incredible.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

'Dem chains.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2011)

shit said:


> is Nic Cage gonna reprise his role?


 A Yup!



Parallax said:


> Imagine if this was the "new" title that Aaron was joining up this year, that would be incredible.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

really?
I just assumed it was another do-over


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 21, 2011)

shit said:


> really?
> I just assumed it was another do-over



A reboot is a lazy way of doing things


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2011)

...why would they want nic cage to continue?


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

he wasn't all that bad in the movie
it was just a shittily written, boring movie


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked Nic Cage as Ghost Rider. Hopefully, they won't give him that botox plasticy face he had in National Treasure 2.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

New Solicits

I really love what I'm seeing but fuck those prices are gonna force me to be dropping titles again.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

I've cut back my self, but there are definitely a few things I want.  The Uncanny X-Force for one.

Also, Hulk has a troll face.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah X-Force for sure I'm keeping up with.  And Punisher MAX.  I was wanting to get back into the Avenger's but with everything being a FEAR ITSELF tie in no thanks.  I'll probably just get Aaron and Remender books again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hickman too.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah can't believe I forgot about that.  Can't miss S.H.I.E.L.D's relaunch.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2011)

Isn't Blackbolt still 'dead' because that is him on the FF cover.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

New Avengers has been pretty damn stupid lately


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

shit said:


> New Avengers has been pretty damn stupid lately



Nick Fury hunting down Nazis
Sabertooth and Kraven on a same team
The New Avengers Villaines is Completly Stacked

I disagree


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nick Fury hunting down Nazis
> *Sabertooth and Kraven on a same team*
> The New Avengers Villaines is Completly Stacked
> 
> I disagree



Pretty much the bold.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

good point
but Mockingbird got shot by a nobody while saying "I know right" to Spiderman
fucking stupid


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 23, 2011)

shit said:


> good point
> but Mockingbird got shot by a nobody while saying "I know right" to Spiderman
> fucking stupid



its not like shes going to die


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Its funny how New Avengers has some of the worst art ever and some of the best in the same book.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2011)

i dont really like any of it that much.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> its not like shes going to die



it's the fact that Bendis just heard "I know rite" on the internet somewhere, and now he's making everyone say it, which is OOC and stupid
for instance, what could've been Mockingbird's last words


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Its funny how New Avengers has some of the worst art ever and some of the best in the same book.



This too. Indeed.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2011)

Who's doing the art in that book right now?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 24, 2011)

Deadato and Chaykin

I can't believe these VH1 interview style backups are still going in the avenger's books


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2011)

hey Petes it's a long history.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SprQf2VccWU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still annoyed the Captain America 615.1 issue got sold out after two days at my store.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

Uncanny X-Force continues to be the best thing I ever read every issue


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck! ^ 

Thanks for reminding me about X-Force. I was on Necrosha then just forgot about it...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2011)

That x-force series ended you know. We're talking about uncanny x-force, which just started pretty recently.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah I know, but I gotta finish it so I can read Uncanny. Its just that I started watching Sons of Anarchy and Breaking Bad and forgot about reading it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

You can just jump on to Uncanny.  That's what I did and it feels like I never missed a beat.


----------



## Es (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2011)

what the fuck

can they start april fools this early?


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

lol                .


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2011)

black america? American Pather? Captain Black?


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

well he's already Black Devil


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh boy that's not gonna cause any hysteria at all


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

*bashes head against wall*


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

A right-wing version of Captain America.

Instead of fighting Nazis, Communists, and terrorists, he fights same-sex marriage, unions, and school boards to ensure that Creationism is taught to our first graders!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> A right-wing version of Captain America.
> 
> Instead of fighting Nazis, Communists, and terrorists, he fights same-sex marriage, unions, and school boards to ensure that Creationism is taught to our first graders!



Didn't Bucky put that guy down a while back?


----------



## Es (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah but no no body was found.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked 5 Ronin I don't care what ign says.


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

5 ronin is solid
IGN said differently? then my opinion of IGN has gone down the tubes


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2011)

they gave it 6s or whatever. I didnt think it was that good either.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

ugh ultimate x is back. I was hoping it was forgotten in development hell.
Marvel looses this week


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

so, it seems that someone is back from the dead already

*Spoiler*: __ 



congratulations Thanos friends


----------



## Hellion (Apr 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> ugh ultimate x is back. I was hoping it was forgotten in development hell.
> Marvel looses this week


I wanted it to come back. I actually like the series. Especially since, the mutants are choosing sides again.


shit said:


> 5 ronin is solid
> IGN said differently? then my opinion of IGN has gone down the tubes


Yeah the books where a nice change of pace, and I loved how "Deadpool" was in all the issues as the "crazy" man lol


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 1, 2011)

Kick-Ass 2 #2 is out. It's OK, best part was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



watching a sidekick dog bite a guy on the junk.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck yo' bullshit 


Mutants picking sides is soo 2006


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> they gave it 6s or whatever. I didnt think it was that good either.



I don't check reviews anyways
except you guys'


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like to see if there's any books worth checking out based on a good review.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

So I don't know how canon Dead Pool team ups are but I hope they're alot
Because Wade just went herald and blew up a planet of pikachus and then a planet of ewoks before droping a sun at the silver surfer


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

giving a shit about Deadpool is sooo 2009


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

I still go there once in a while. Like Heroes


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

Messiah Dicks:
Scott Logan and fuck it, everyone else goes away and only Namor Magneto Dr Nemesis Phantomex Emma Frost and Jeff Maddison stay back on the island.

Together they must sleuth the mystery of the missing mutants while snobs and dicks at Jeff, the butt monkey. This mystery will go on forever because it would take that long for any of them to care that they're actually just locked on the Utopia's first starbucks and no one has the key.
To add the tragedy a racist coffe boy took out all the cream and turned off the frappe machine

By the end of the series Scott actually releases everyone with a brilliant plan of telling wolverine to chew the lock away for thirty years, that somehow causes eight brutal casualties and three of their former team mates coming back to life while one of them goes Dark Phoenix and has to be put away.


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

speaking of back to life former teammates and dark phoenix
Wolverine this week had some of both


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2011)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

She's back.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 8, 2011)

Namor was classic in Uncanny X-Men:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Only Namor has the ability to make the Earth move. And he reserves that privilege for one woman at a time
.
.
.
.
.
unless they have experimental friends"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2011)

> LooFollowing a couple of weeks of cryptic teaser images, Marvel Comics confirmed this week the coming of Vengeance, a six-issue miniseries written by Joe Casey with artwork by Nick Dragotta. Billed as an exploration of evil in the Marvel Universe from the point of view of a younger generation of villains, Vengeance #1 goes on sale in July.
> 
> In a live blogging session, Joe Casey indicated that Vengeance will depict a new generation of villains trying to reconcile the legacy of evil in the Marvel Universe, where bad guys like Magneto have routinely switched to good, or vice versa. "That's confusing to a young terrorist," he said. Vengeance will also deal with the implications of one character assuming the mantle of another, especially when someone out in the world may be seeking vengeance upon anyone who happens to wear that mantle.




Zodiac was a blast so I can't wait for more.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 12, 2011)

"That's confusing to a young terrorist" hahaha. Wonder if he'll bring back the zodiac character for this.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2011)

I recognize that egghead robot from Dark Reign, who was being programed by a neo-nazi giant girl and the scaly pheromone chick to the right of him, but she was de-powered after M-Day.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 27, 2011)

So hilarious theory I heard that Marvel fast tracked giving Nick Spencer an exclusive just to spite DC.

Its the only way his so rapid ascent seems to make sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 27, 2011)

he had a lot of buzz before he signed an exclusive


----------



## Taleran (Apr 27, 2011)

Still in regards to other examples in the industry his happened very quick.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 27, 2011)

sounds like a bs theory!


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Zodiac was a blast so I can't wait for more.



needs more melter


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> sounds like a bs theory!



I could believe the spite part.  His ascent is faster than usual though it definitely would have happened.  Marvel wanted him on board fast before DC gave him better opportunities.  It was the smart and dick move to do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I could believe the spite part.  His ascent is faster than usual though it definitely would have happened.  Marvel wanted him on board fast before DC gave him better opportunities.  It was the smart and dick move to do.



When it comes to business, the smart move and the dick move are often one in the same ha.

I'm just hoping IM2.0 picks up. I'm willing to forgive the less then stellar first few issues because it had to break down why war machine 1.0 was no good, but now that he's got the suit I expect things to get awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm really underwhelmed with that series but given Spencer's track record so far I'm willing to wait and give it some time to pick up.  Then I'll start picking it up every month.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2011)

It isn't a bad book, its only underwhelming when I compare it to stuff like Morning Glories and Inf. Vacation.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

Well yeah that's what I meant.  His THUNDER Agents stuff is loads better too.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy fuck,I just read the full Civil War arc(106 issues) and Siege of Asgard arc(almost 80 issues) for the 1st time this Easter weekend.And of course New Xmen volume 2(#1-46) and X-23(Innocent lost and Target X).

But I knew already since last year about the Civil War arc,had no fucking idea they were epic.:ho

Thor is so awesome in Siege of Asgard,he fucking singlehandly ended everything.

Fuck,I want more of those epic arcs damn it,DC comics should really learn from this.

Time to expand my Marvel Comics collection(altough I still hate Disney for purchasing it).

Has anyone the X-23 issues?

*Subscribing immediately*


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Holy fuck,I just read the full Civil War arc(106 issues) and Siege of Asgard arc(almost 80 issues) for the 1st time this Easter weekend.And of course New Xmen volume 2(#1-46) and X-23(Innocent lost and Target X).
> 
> But I knew already since last year about the Civil War arc,had no fucking idea they were epic.:ho
> 
> ...



Good on yah!


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2011)

My favourite cover of the week:


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> My favourite cover of the week:



With Sif dancing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2011)

All Sif needed were rollerblades to complete the look. :rofl


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

Boogie dance.

Incredible Hulks #627: So when Banner transform in Hulk,the clothes doesn't ripping off?


----------



## Es (Apr 28, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Boogie dance.
> 
> Incredible Hulks #627: So when Banner transform in Hulk,the clothes doesn't ripping off?



Unstable molecules yo


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh FF 



"Let's get on with it!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2011)

Picked up Iron Man 2.0 4 today, was...interesting.

I love Nick Spencer, but you just can't go 4 issues into a war machine book and just have intrigue and set up. You need to have him blowing shit up. I'll forgive you, but only because the next issue is going to have Iron Fist and Fat Cobra.

/and where fat cobra goes, explosions and awesome will follow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> My favourite cover of the week:



Cover of the fucking month.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)

Marvel MMO game will be free to play


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 29, 2011)

When does it come out and where do I sign up? I've been playing City of Heroes since 2005....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Marvel MMO game will be free to play



DC seen shaking fists at the sky screaming "DAMN YOU!!!"


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2011)

Free to play means they have less budget to make the game any good, and also will try to get you to pay for stuff in the game that you'll probably want.

Plus they put you in control of marvel characters instead of letting you control your own. And I dunno maybe some people would want that but I would want to make my own damn character.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been out of comics a bit, but Fat Cobra and Volstagg need to hang.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Free to play means they have less budget to make the game any good, and also will try to get you to pay for stuff in the game that you'll probably want.
> 
> Plus they put you in control of marvel characters instead of letting you control your own. And I dunno maybe some people would want that but I would want to make my own damn character.



Oh wow didn't know all that.  Wait how do you have an mmo where you don't create your own character?



Agmaster said:


> I've been out of comics a bit, but Fat Cobra and Volstagg need to hang.



This. is. BRILLIANT!


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2011)

Takes 3 to tango. Add Herc


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh wow didn't know all that.  Wait how do you have an mmo where you don't create your own character?



no idea, its just what i read on... newsarama i think. I guess there'll be like hundreds of wolverines running around haha


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> no idea, its just what i read on... newsarama i think. I guess there'll be like hundreds of wolverines running around haha



Just like in the comics!

I'm calling it now, the entire game is just going to be a sea of Wolverines, Deadpools, and Spidermans.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just gimme fantomex


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)

As of now, Captain America, Thor, Iron Man, Spider-Man, Squirrel Girl and Nova were all named as who would be playable characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2011)

illmatic said:


> As of now, Captain America, Thor, Iron Man, Spider-Man, *Squirrel Girl* and Nova were all named as who would be playable characters.



She shouldn't be playable.

She should be a NPC who's the most powerful in-game character out of everyone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah, she should have no abilities, or utterly useless abilities from level 1-99, and then neigh-omnipotence at level 100.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 29, 2011)

She should be a mentor.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Just gimme fantomex



Every now and then you have excellent ideas Petes


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

I laffed at Squirrel Girl's appearance in the recent Wolverine ish
behind the door of sex fetishes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 30, 2011)

shit said:


> I laffed at Squirrel Girl's appearance in the recent Wolverine ish
> behind the door of sex fetishes



The whole sequence was so strange too. Emma looks behind the Sexual fantasy door and Bam Wolverine is into bondage...among other things. Then cue the "How I cheat at Cards' panel


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2011)

I found it strange that Emma Frost could possibly be bothered by any of that.
She's Emma Frost.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

I think she's bothered by that fact that she's part of Logan's sexual fantasies.

I actually liked this arc loads more than the last one, it was short and quick but I totally dug it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think she's bothered by that fact that she's part of Logan's sexual fantasies.
> 
> I actually liked this arc loads more than the last one, it was short and quick but I totally dug it.



Yeah the possession arc was good in my opinion, it definitly made me want to keep reading.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2011)

Identify the X-men buy powers quiz



Warning its  Hard core


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

that's impossible to get all of them


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 3, 2011)

Good for you brain.


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2011)

You got 98 out of 170 answers correct

I hate that I spent twenty minutes of my precious time doing this


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2011)

98/170 = 57% FAIL


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 98/170 = 57% FAIL



I confess I didn't read the powers as much as I "named as many x-men as I could think of" and lost a minute to misspelling Fantomex


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 3, 2011)

82/150

 I missed beak. And all the jean grey incarnations. Also since when si Moira McTaggert an X-man?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> 82/150
> *
> I missed beak.* And all the jean grey incarnations. Also since when si Moira McTaggert an X-man?




I got 99/170 and all I did was type in x-character names into the bar thingie without bothering to read the power sets.


----------



## shit (May 4, 2011)

I got like 80 or something
got Beak tho, so I consider myself a winner


----------



## Petes12 (May 4, 2011)

I'm not even going to try, I know I'll get like 50 and be done.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 4, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I got 99/170 and all I did was type in x-character names into the bar thingie without bothering to read the power sets.



I did the same. But Beak just didn't register. My bad.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2011)

yeah fuck that I have better things to do for twenty minutes

like post on this site


----------



## Thorn (May 4, 2011)

Just caught up on the Annihilators... Didn't even know it came out.  What happened to Star-Lord?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2011)

Thorn said:


> Just caught up on the Annihilators... Didn't even know it came out.  What happened to Star-Lord?



Died in the Thanos Imperitive.


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2011)

So I was re-reading Uncanny X-Force and a single page jumped out at me, especially reading it after Ultron has come back in a large way.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 5, 2011)

Since when can prof Xavier walk?


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Was that from 5.1?

Cause I own the whole series except that issue and I don't remember that part.  Although of course it's been months since I've read it.

Oh and Daniel Acuna is Marvel's MVP


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 5, 2011)

Sicne before World War Hulk, if i remember correctly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2011)

A War Machine without a shoulder cannon can never be enjoyed.


----------



## illmatic (May 5, 2011)

_June becomes the deadliest month of the year when it welcomes the newest chapter in the saga of the strange and imposing Squadron Supreme. SUPREME POWER #1, out June 1, looks at a Squadron divided and a world sitting on the brink of destruction in a new four-issue MAX limited series from writer Kyle Higgins and artist Manuel Garcia._

More on Marvel.com:


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

boooooooooooo


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> A War Machine without a shoulder cannon can never be enjoyed.



i heard hell have one that can attach and detach per mission


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i heard hell have one that can attach and detach per mission



I loved Tony's phallic symbol remark. I'm still holding out to see "War" mode before I judge the new suit. The stealth stuff is pretty sweet though, and honestly it just makes sense.

Spencer made a pretty good point in an interview a while back about how even if the US Government had the War Machine armor, it wouldn't really help them at all. The US of A is fucking awesome at conventional war. We spend more on shit to blow other shit up then everyone else in the world combined (I'm pretty sure this isn't an exaggeration). The problem is conventional war is pretty much a thing of the past.


----------



## Petes12 (May 7, 2011)

So... what did people think of moon knight? I mean, ok, first issue really didn't have any big surprises if you knew the premise of the series, but it had Maleev art !


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> So... what did people think of moon knight? I mean, ok, first issue really didn't have any big surprises if you knew the premise of the series, but it had Maleev art !



it was really good, i liked the fight with hyde


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2011)

Maleev art is nice to look at.  Not good enough to buy, at least yet.  Plus fuck picking up another 3.99 title my wallet can't handle it


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Sicne before World War Hulk, if i remember correctly.



Since after House of M. Wanda took his powers but gave his legs back


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)

just read ish 5 of Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine
Dark Phoenix Wolverine, hooooooly shit
you gotta be a teency bit disappointed in Wolverine and Punisher Max after reading this



Banhammer said:


> Since after House of M. Wanda took his powers but gave his legs back



and then the mkran crystals gave his powers back
he should've done that years ago


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Since after House of M. Wanda took his powers but gave his legs back


Oh fuck,Wanda is 1 crazy bitch.:ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

shit said:


> and then the mkran crystals gave his powers back
> he should've done that years ago



It was not worth the cost.
The cost being having to put up with vulcan.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone picked up Thor the Mighty Avenger? Really Great Book, I'm sad it was cancelled.


----------



## illmatic (May 12, 2011)

teh big bombshell:_when Johnny Blaze gives up the Spirit of Vengeance, its next bearer will be a woman._


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

illmatic said:


> teh big bombshell:_when Johnny Blaze gives up the Spirit of Vengeance, its next bearer will be a woman._


It'll be a female emcee named Juanita Flamez.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale May 18, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2011)

I just love the quick rate that Uncanny X-Force comes out on

Remender and his team put others to shame.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 15, 2011)

What is going on with all these alternate Reed Richards


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty easy to figure out.  They wanna go back home.  So they gots to destroy Earth to make it happen.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2011)

Because Reed Richards is a dick in almost, if not every reality.

Save the one who runs S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale May 25, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

Venom is still looking good.  Not to crazy about the art, but it's good and I like the designs in the book.  I'm curious to see what will happen with Flash once he gets back state side.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

How could you not be crazy about Tony Moore art?  Get lost Juggs :|


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

The Wizard is great in the FF preview. "Lets do that! Lets cut all the babies in half! "


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

don't want Astonishing Spiderman & Wolverine to end


----------



## Totalus (May 20, 2011)

What does Deadpool want?!


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

y'know, I'd say I'd prefer much more buddy comics rather than team comics
two or three people against a major threat is something special


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

shit said:


> don't want Astonishing Spiderman & Wolverine to end



I know, issue 5 was so much fun.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I know, issue 5 was so much fun.



Wait, is this a mini?  I thought it was going longer than just 6 issue.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2011)

no its only a six part mini.  Something that good couldn't possibly be produced for much longer than that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> The Wizard is great in the FF preview. "Lets do that! Lets cut all the babies in half! "


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How could you not be crazy about Tony Moore art?  Get lost Juggs :|



I guess I should have been more clear.  I've never been a fan of Venom having a huge lower jaw bone and long ass tongue.  It isn't a big problem for me though.  I do like the art in that book overall.


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How could you not be crazy about Tony Moore art?  Get lost Juggs :|



It's not by Moore


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2011)

I thought he meant the series overall not just issue 3 with the fill in artist


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Emma Frost is a CEO?Didn't really see that coming.

Peter Parker as a sub-teacher for Pym's school?Chaotic good.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

yeah, she's fabulously rich, that much has always been clear


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> teh big bombshell:_when Johnny Blaze gives up the Spirit of Vengeance, its next bearer will be a woman._



Not really a bombshell. Marvel absolutely loves to binge on rule 63.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, she's fabulously rich, that much has always been clear


Always good to know.:ho


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> no its only a six part mini.  Something that good couldn't possibly be produced for much longer than that.



 

Aaaah, that sucks. I've been thinking once this time traveling story is done, we'd get more. Gah.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

Hey you never know, we might.

One day


----------



## Id (May 23, 2011)

Onslaught  is a telekinetic/electromagnetic powerhouse. Gravity attacks should be a joke to him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2011)

we don't talk about onslaught. For the professor's sake


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

Xmen Giant size 01(2011):The  Evolutionaries are on a rampage.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 23, 2011)

I thought it was because he sucked?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2011)

*MARVEL COMICS Shipping 5/25/2011*



> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #662	$3.99
> ASTONISHING SPIDER-MAN WOLVERINE #6 (OF 6)	$3.99
> CAPTAIN AMERICA #618	$3.99
> DAKEN DARK WOLVERINE #9 POINT ONE	$2.99
> ...


Nothing   I'm reading good comes out this week.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2011)

what are you reading, besides ultimate stuff?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2011)

Venom, X-Men Legacy and Power Man/Iron Fist is about the only thing i'll be checking out from that list


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> what are you reading, besides ultimate stuff?


Journey Into Mystery, The Stand, YA: Children's Crusade, and Annihilators.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

This is a great week, you crazy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 25, 2011)

Mighty Thor 2.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2011)

Mogo ended up in the best situation from Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine. He just looks so happy. 

With that ending though, I really really hope it means more is on the way.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2011)

I haven't read the issue yet, does it live up to it's hype?


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2011)

It is a pretty great finale.

Mighty Thor #2 was an improvement on the first issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I haven't read the issue yet, does it live up to it's hype?



I thought it did. This was great all the way. But the way it ends will have a good number of readers raging.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2011)

I can't wait to get it tomorrow.  So is The Mighty Thor worth picking up or am I better off just never giving it a shot?


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2011)

It's worth it just for the art, but the writing is perfectly fine too. It's a bit slow paced, like you'd expect from Fraction, but I found just about everything he spent time on to be fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2011)

At the very least, Fractions first two issues of Mighty Thor are better than his first two issues on Thor, in my opinion. And the lack of raging douchebag characters makes it much more readable.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2011)

First look at Rucka & Checcetto's  Punisher


----------



## illmatic (May 27, 2011)

Rucka & Checcetto's Punisher


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Mogo ended up in the best situation from Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine. He just looks so happy.
> 
> With that ending though, I really really hope it means more is on the way.





Parallax said:


> *I haven't read the issue yet, does it live up to it's hype?*



Actually it feels like the LOST finale. It delivers, except not on the things you actually want. But you know, just like Lost "its the journey that counts" 

Still gonna cop this in TPB/HC when it comes out. Did enjoy the mini greatly


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Actually it feels like the LOST finale. It delivers, except not on the things you actually want.



> Lost Season 1
>"Holy shit this has the potential to be awesome"
> Final Season
> Well at least they can end it with a bang
> Final episode
> Ok that was disappointing, at least it ended and theres not going to be more


> ASM&W
> Issue 1
> "Holy shit this has the potential to be awesome"
> Final Issue
> Man that totally sucks it was the last issue



See, its totally not like Lost


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2011)

Slice said:


> > Lost Season 1
> >"Holy shit this has the potential to be awesome"
> > Final Season
> > Well at least they can end it with a bang
> ...



No, both Lost & this minseries promised things they couldnt deliver. In Lost we were denied the answers we were craving for, even in the final season. And then there was some bullshit explanation: "its the journey that counts" 

ASM&W was building to a finale and even had a freakin cover of Dark Phoenix vs Spider-Man. I was expecting legendary shit on the level of Spidey vs Juggernaut or Spidey vs Firelord
And we got.....Yeah. 

Dont get wrong, I love the series and overall I'd rank it 8.5/10 or something, but the final issue doesnt deliver on the promise it made
But concept like Planet Doom, Phoenix Gun, Cowboy Parker with web-fluid guns are brilliant

Also possible the best Wolverine/Spidey story imo. Even better then that legendary one-shot from '87


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2011)

I disagree I think there comes a point watching LOST where answers are not what you want from the end of the show because their answers for everything would never live up to what you think so they left it very interpretive so that people could impart their own meanings on the finale.

Part of the reason I liked the ending.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

Yeah the ending was really great, but let's not make this a Lost debate it'll get out of control.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2011)

Taleran said:


> First look at Rucka & Checcetto's  Punisher



Alright.

I'm stoked.


----------



## FeiHong (May 29, 2011)

What happened with Jubliee? After X-men # 6... they made Jubliee a vampire before issue 6... then everything after that nothing with Jubliee any more...

And what's the name of the comic? That Spiderman dies in?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 29, 2011)

I don't think I've ever read anything by Waid, though.  Should I even bother to get my hopes up?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> What happened with Jubliee? After X-men # 6... they made Jubliee a vampire before issue 6... then everything after that nothing with Jubliee any more...
> 
> And what's the name of the comic? That Spiderman dies in?



She's currently bopping around with Wolverine


----------



## Thor (May 29, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Mogo ended up in the best situation from Astonishing Spiderman and Wolverine. He just looks so happy.
> 
> With that ending though, I really really hope it means more is on the way.



You mean Mojo.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> I don't think I've ever read anything by Waid, though.  Should I even bother to get my hopes up?



Some people really like him, I think he's ok.  He's done Kingdom Come amongst other things.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Some people really like him, I think he's ok.  He's done Kingdom Come amongst other things.



When I think of Mark Waid I think of Kingdom Come and his Flash run, which were both pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2011)

I think of Birthright and Irredeemable both of which are AMAZING.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2011)

When I think of Waid, I immediately think Kingdom Come.


----------



## randomsurfer (May 29, 2011)

Is this subforum the place I can post topics about the marvel movies? Or is it only for the comics?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2011)

Just make a post in the  			 			 			.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 30, 2011)

D'oh totally forgot about Birthright. Odd, because that's my supes origin story of choice.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

Yeah his Flash run was pretty solid I liked quite a good deal of that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Posted in the X-men thread as well but too funny not to be posted here as well...


Someone's gonna be mad about #2....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Posted in the X-men thread as well but too funny not to be posted here as well...
> 
> 
> Someone's gonna be mad about #2....



Just keep on posting these lies, Blitz.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

Journey into mystery is one issue away of being called the best ongoing series at marvel right now.
The best, no exceptions


And it's only on issue 3


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2011)

methinks you don't read much Marvel


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

I read a lot of marvel

I  really like Kid Loki tho


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2011)

that's probably why lol

it's a quality title for sure though


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 10, 2011)

So anyone read Mystery Men? Its a fairly simple plot, but its a great read. I love the atmosphere the story has.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Marvel Comics on Sale June 15, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## Thor (Jun 10, 2011)

I recommend Mystery Men.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

Incredible Hulks #630,Red She-Hulk looks in some panels.

Read X-Men Origins:Emma Frost Wednesday ,I had now fucking idea she's really a brunette,to think the 1st time I  read about/saw her was January last year.(I watched the awesome X-men cartoon back in 1997-2000,Fox Kids).

BTW,I have a Linux version of this pic.Became immediately my 4th and last desktop wallpaper 
Can someone tell me if it's part of Uncanny X-men?I just download the collection


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Blade?

Anime?

What's next? Defenders anime?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Blade translates very easily to anime, actually. And I believe Warren Ellis is supervising all of these series, so Anime Defenders would probably as awesome as Monkey Burgers.

And Monkey Burgers are REALLY awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Warren Ellis? Really?

Damn. I ought to take a look.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2011)

Iron Man and X-Men are worth checking out. I haven't seen the Wolverine Series yet. Iron Man can get boring at times, but the X-Men one is pretty damn good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2011)

Preview of Rucka's Punisher: 

Looks good, imo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blade?
> 
> Anime?
> 
> What's next? Defenders anime?



Captain America Anime


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2011)

noooooooo
get ellis back to writing my favorite marvel comicssssssssss


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Captain America Anime



MS Marvel anime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Marvel Comics Solicitations for September, 2011*



Definitely buying The Stand: The Night Has Come and maybe Ultimate stuff... might wait for reviews and pick up the trades, still havent made my mind.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Marvel Comics Solicitations for September, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely buying The Stand: The Night Has Come and maybe Ultimate stuff... might wait for reviews and pick up the trades, still havent made my mind.



The Ultimate X-Men covers are pretty nice. Nice to see Pietro back. Although, was Wolverine resurrected in Loeb's books?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2011)

pietro's evil and it's wolverine's kid.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2011)

Pietro's evil now? When did that happen?

And I knew Wolverine had a kid, but he has metal claws too? So Ultimate Wolverine has the metal claws as part of his mutation then. Huh. Weird.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2011)

ultimatum, where else!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2011)

...Pietro was in Ultimatum? I thought he was a chaotic-neutral guy because after the tease in Ultimates 3, he never showed up in Ultimatum. I skimmed those issues, but I must have just skipped entire pages if I didn't see Pietro there.

Its too bad. I liked the insufferable twat characterization he had in the Ultimates.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2011)

he was in the last issue, I don't blame you for blocking it out


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

hulk vs dracula?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

Juggernaut Colossus.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

man I was just starting to rly like juggernaut too


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

shit said:


> man I was just starting to rly like juggernaut too



I'm thinking it will be temporary, lasting a little after the FI event.  But I can't wait for the fight between the two.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Pietro's evil now? When did that happen?
> 
> And I knew Wolverine had a kid, but he has metal claws too? So Ultimate Wolverine has the metal claws as part of his mutation then. Huh. Weird.



He had the kid after he had the Adamantium bonded to him, which apparently carried on into his kid's mutation. It's actually not a bad explanation, certainly not as bad as it could be.

And Pietro was evil at the end of Ultimatum, when he magically appeared to be alive again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

He did kill Cyclops, right?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He did kill Cyclops, right?



Using the same bullet that killed Wanda. Somehow he thought it was Irony.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> he was in the last issue, I don't blame you for blocking it out





> [And Pietro was evil at the end of Ultimatum, when he magically appeared to be alive again.



Aaah, I never did finish reading that last issue. 



Guy Gardner said:


> He had the kid after he had the Adamantium bonded to him, which apparently carried on into his kid's mutation. It's actually not a bad explanation, certainly not as bad as it could be.


I guess that works, in a wonky comic book genetics way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2011)

> He did kill Cyclops, right?


Yeah, he pushed a bullet through his brain... Which made absolutely no sense since he should've been dead from catching slugs to the chest in Ultimates 3.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 16, 2011)

Scott was killed?WTF


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> He had the kid after he had the Adamantium bonded to him, which apparently carried on into his kid's mutation. It's actually not a bad explanation, certainly not as bad as it could be.



that was explained? 


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Scott was killed?WTF



ultimate universe


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake can we please stop talking about Loeb. PLEASE


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh for fuck's sake can we please stop talking about Loeb. PLEASE



We should start calling him "He Who Shall Not Be Named" within the comics section, as his name is the harbinger of disaster and sorrow, pain and despair. Woe betide you who run into he who shall destroy your franchise and your continuity with childlike abandon!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2011)

Speaking of Loeb ()

I read his Hulk run all at once today and I kinda enjoy it. It just pushes all the buttons people would expect from a Hulk/Fighting comic and just keeps going its kinda hilarious.

Also McGuinness kills whenever he draws so that is a major plus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Speaking of Loeb ()
> 
> I read his Hulk run all at once today and I kinda enjoy it. It just pushes all the buttons people would expect from a Hulk/Fighting comic and just keeps going its kinda hilarious.
> 
> Also McGuinness kills whenever he draws so that is a major plus.



I only read the first arc, but I also enjoyed Loeb's Hulk. If the rest of you guys put all of your nerd rage aside, you'd like it too.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope. Ultimate X proves that even when I dont give a shit about the characters I hate Loeb's writing. If you completely ignore his dialogthoughtbubbleofpointlessranting boxes then it's bearable. But his entire attitude towards writing comics rubs me the wrong way. 

He doesn't try and write a good story, he writes one that has a lot of cameos to lure in buyers (and then writes them terribly). You know what says it all? He thinks Nightwing's a pointless character because he's no longer in one of the iconic roles and doesn't sell as well. That's how he values a character and whether he should write something with them.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 16, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> ultimate universe



Where else.:ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

I still wonder what became of Captain America: White.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2011)

Allegedly coming still

at some point.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

Maybe Sale is still trying to tweak the story to bring it up to their previous standard.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

We know CBG, we know


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2011)

*New Releases For 6/22/2011 MARVEL COMICS* 

BLACK PANTHER MAN WITHOUT FEAR #520  
CAPTAIN AMERICA #619 
CARNAGE #5 (OF 5)
CARS 2 #1 (OF 2)
DEADPOOL #39
FANTASTIC FOUR LAST STAND #1
INCREDIBLE HULKS #631
IRON MAN 2.0 #6 FEAR
MARVEL ZOMBIE CHRISTMAS CAROL #2 (OF 5)
MIGHTY THOR #3
MYSTERY MEN #2 (OF 5)
NAMOR FIRST MUTANT #11
NEW MUTANTS #26
SECRET AVENGERS #14 FEAR
SIGIL #4 (OF 4)
SILVER SURFER #5 (OF 5)
SPIDER-MAN #15
ULTIMATE AVENGERS VS NEW ULTIMATES #5 (OF 6) DOSM 
ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #160 DOSM 
WOLVERINE #11
X-MEN LEGACY #251


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

Just getting Wolverine but I'm cool with that I need to save the money either way.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

meh. Still waiting for x-factor


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

BLACK PANTHER MAN WITHOUT FEAR #520 
CAPTAIN AMERICA #619 
CARNAGE #5 (OF 5)
CARS 2 #1 (OF 2)
DEADPOOL #39
FANTASTIC FOUR LAST STAND #1
INCREDIBLE HULKS #631
IRON MAN 2.0 #6 FEAR
MARVEL ZOMBIE CHRISTMAS CAROL #2 (OF 5)
MIGHTY THOR #3
MYSTERY MEN #2 (OF 5)
NAMOR FIRST MUTANT #11
NEW MUTANTS #26
SECRET AVENGERS #14 FEAR
SIGIL #4 (OF 4)
SILVER SURFER #5 (OF 5)
SPIDER-MAN #15
ULTIMATE AVENGERS VS NEW ULTIMATES #5 (OF 6) DOSM 
ULTIMATE COMICS SPIDER-MAN #160 DOSM 
WOLVERINE #11
X-MEN LEGACY #251


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

fine, kill peter. Go doctor who all up on this buizness.

Also, since the movie franchise is reeboting, is anyone calling a Quesadilla on this, or is it just a coincidence


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> meh. Still waiting for x-factor



The way you feel about Wolverine is the way I feel about X-Factor.  Let's agree to disagree


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

you're both philistines
spend the whole 7 bucks and get both


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> fine, kill peter. Go doctor who all up on this buizness.
> 
> Also, since the movie franchise is reeboting, is anyone calling a Quesadilla on this, or is it just a coincidence



what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait Banhammer how could you be a Dr Who fan AND hate dimensional crap.  That's like saying you're a vegan while you're eating a chicken salad.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

hahahahaha

why exactly is chaykin a 'legend'? his art is horrible :\


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah I don't like his stuff
any of it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> what on earth are you talking about?



To go Dr Who on something means pretty what happens when a completely different person takes up the mantle of a dead beloved hero and go on with his own adventures by being pretty much the same only different protagonist..
And then you do it a lot
With a lot of different people
All calling themselves Spider-Man

A quesadilla is when something in the comics is shoehorned in often to a great detrimental effect in the comics so it can match mainstream media.
Like when recently Hank Pym switched back from his awesome Wasp costume and attitude is a big quesadilla, while us having a Thor/Captain America movie this summer along Fear Itself is sort of a small quesadilla.





Parallax said:


> Wait Banhammer how could you be a Dr Who fan AND hate dimensional crap.  That's like saying you're a vegan while you're eating a chicken salad.



Chicken is Vegan. Ask Ingram.

But who transcends all hate and prejudgment. In fact the doctor has made me love and hate dimensional crap all over again three times since the start of this post. That's just how he rolls.
Now, are we to compare the Doctor's Wife with say, Red Hulk's last story arc, which was just pretty much a terrible big lipped alligator moment?



Parallax said:


> The way you feel about Wolverine is the way I feel about X-Factor.  Let's agree to disagree



I can do that.
But you know why I find myself very unappealed by wolverine.
Please pay mind that I actually muddled through the heart of the daken mess, God save me. My logan fatigue is pretty high

Why do you dislike X-Factor?
I'm just curious. And do remember that I'm pretending all things turtleman did not happen


Petes12 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> why exactly is chaykin a 'legend'? his art is horrible :\



Medusa was a legend too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> why exactly is chaykin a 'legend'? his art is horrible :\





Banhammer said:


> Medusa was a legend too



I laughed so hard. :rofl


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I can do that.
> But you know why I find myself very unappealed by wolverine.
> Please pay mind that I actually muddled through the heart of the daken mess, God save me. My logan fatigue is pretty high
> 
> ...



Well I don't really care for Wolverine too much actually, but I really love what Aaron has done to the character and the great work he has put in for the character over the past few years.

Iono X-Factor just doesn't really work for me?  I'm honestly not a fan of most X titles post House of M


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2011)

Is anyone else turned off by the art in Iron Man 2.0? I want to like the book. I mean its War Machine and the Immortal Weapons! But I can't hack Olivietti's art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Well I don't really care for Wolverine too much actually, but I really love what Aaron has done to the character and the great work he has put in for the character over the past few years.


Then I'll see to give it another shot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale June 29, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright, Children's Crusade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

X is still around? egh, no matter, it can't drown the quality that is childrens crusade


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2011)

Mighty Thor keeps getting better.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

I aprove of all things that give me more kid loki, but yeah, Thor is good.

Prelude to schism's endless flashbacks and people whining about impending doom to which everyone is useless to stop are irking me a lot


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 24, 2011)

Gene Colan has passed away.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

it never stops does it?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2011)

God the pages from this book look so good.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Random Question:* does Daken ever confront and/or fight Bucky in the comics? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes. The one where bucky shoots a carbonadium bullet in the back of his skull


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks, but I meant do they actually fight, talk or interact together at all.

From what I understand about in the situation you're talking about, Bucky just shoots him from a far with a rifle. Meaning they had no interaction at all.

I just want to know if Daken has attempted to kill Bucky for revenge or anything.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think the two have actually interacted on a personal level. They must have clashed off panel during one of the Dark Avengers vs New Avengers moments, but nothing significant.

There's actually a scene in the Dark Wolverine book where Daken is on a boat and reading a newspaper that headlines the "Bucky is Captain America" reveal. And he mentions something about wanting revenge. But I think thats the only real acknowledgement of the situation between the two.



EDIT: Also, Mystery Men was pretty good again. Its missing that dark noir feel the first issue had, but still good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

caught up on wolverine since V4 began. Still very fed up with Logan but the plot and the suporting cast is fun enough for me to recognize I was wrong on this one.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

of course
keyword: aaron

now go read astonishing spiderman and wolverine if you haven't


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

I have. :33


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

superb


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

I liked Whedon's Logan. It reminded me of Jayn


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

whedon always kept the focus off of logan and the story only ever glanced at him even though he was there for the entire run


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah all great stuff, and he had great moments with beast hisako and kitty


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

and prof x and scott and emma and the students


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

Cassandra Nova mindraping wolverine

So Zetta Fresh


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

Aaron made me like Wolverine again, which hasn't happened since like 2003


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

I got another random question for you guys:  Do you think that since Logan has adamantium bones, he is incapable of having his head or other limbs torn off?  I've seen in an issue that his limbs are definitely harder to pull apart, but I don't think the unbreakable qualities of adamantium on his bones transfers to the cartilage or vertebrae.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

in some incarnation that happens, like in the Ultimate, but mostly in 616 no, you can't pull his joints out

In Scott's Xavier Protocol for example he has to have magneto rip the adamantium from his bones before he gets Namor to yank his head.

Or he can he can just catch them and glue them back


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you think Nightcrawler could teleport his head or hand off like he did in AoA on Deadman Wade?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, yes I do


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

AoA universe is basically the same as 616, so that counts as a legitimate feat for 616 Nightcrawler


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 26, 2011)

Shit just got real on Incredible Hulks #631.


----------



## Es (Jun 26, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Shit just got real on Incredible Hulks #631.



Yep               .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2011)

Shit is a good word to describe it as well


----------



## Es (Jun 27, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Shit is a good word to describe it as well


Haters gonna hate


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Same here. We had... tea".


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

Those X-Men are maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> "Same here. We had... tea".



I loved how that's immediately translated into "You banged her!?" by Jessica. Everybody knows hawkeye is a whore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Those X-Men are maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


The variant cover for the next issue looks like... 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> I loved how that's immediately translated into "You banged her!?" by Jessica. Everybody knows hawkeye is a whore.


That was hilarious. "Please don't be joking"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2011)

And if we sent Wolverine after her. . . hello Wolverine kid #3.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale July 6, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2011)

Reading the new Supreme Power 1. It picks up just before JMS left off (Squadron Supreme issue 6, omit issue 7 from your memories) IIRC and completely omits that Chaykin fail.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

I read Moon Knight (2011) cause I accidentally "got" it instead of something else. I wasn't bad, it was actually kinda good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 3, 2011)

X-23.pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 4, 2011)

*New Releases For 7/6/2011*


MAY110638 ASTONISHING THOR #5 $3.99
MAY110640 CAP AND THOR AVENGERS #1 $4.99
MAY110606 DARK TOWER GUNSLINGER BATTLE OF TULL #2 $3.99
APR118215 FEAR ITSELF #3 2ND PTG MCNIVEN VAR $3.99
MAY110572 FEAR ITSELF #4 FEAR $3.99
MAY110581 FEAR ITSELF UNCANNY X-FORCE #1 FEAR $2.99
MAY110596 FEAR ITSELF WOLVERINE #1 FEAR $2.99
MAY110601 FEAR ITSELF YOUTH IN REVOLT #3 FEAR $2.99 MAY110580 HEROES FOR HIRE #9 FEAR $2.99
MAY110645 HULK #36 $2.99
MAY110670 MOON KNIGHT #3 $3.99
MAY110605 OZMA OF OZ #8 $3.99
MAY110626 RED SKULL #1 $2.99
APR110598 SPIDER-GIRL #8 $2.99
MAY110635 SPIDER-MAN POWER COMES RESPONSIBILITY #4 $3.99
MAY110705 SUPREME POWER #2 (MR) $3.99 
MAY110594 THUNDERBOLTS #160 FEAR $2.99
MAY110592 UNCANNY X-MEN #540 FEAR $3.99
MAY110651 VENGEANCE #1 $3.99
MAY110681 WOLVERINE AND BLACK CAT CLAWS 2 #1 $3.99
MAY110685 X-23 #12 $2.99
MAY110694 X-MEN #14 $3.99
Link removed


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

oh man Claws looks so bad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale July 13, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

oooh new Wolverine and FF, not a bad week.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

ooh new FF and Journey into mystery in the same week
Marvel wins again


"Me? Hela? Invade you? What would could possibly give you such an idea?"


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read Moon Knight (2011) cause I accidentally "got" it instead of something else. I wasn't bad, it was actually kinda good.



I like it so far... I'd talk about it more but there's not a ton to say and I dont know if anyone else is really reading it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah. I lol'd a how crazy he is. Wearing a Spidey suit, with logan claws on top of a moon knight suit. 

Glad Echo is back too.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Issue 3 has him dressing up as bullseye to 'test' the trustworthiness of one of his allies. I love that it's just making fun of that trope and how only insane people would do that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 8, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this about a Moon Knight comic, but I hope this book is around for a while.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

So I read Moon Knight #3 by Bendis and Maleev.

Did Ultron ever had a body composed out of both Adamantium and Vibranium?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 8, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I read Moon Knight #3 by Bendis and Maleev.
> 
> Did Ultron ever had a body composed out of both Adamantium and Vibranium?



Adamantium is a Steel/Vibranium mixture. If you have Adamantium,you technically would also have Vibranium in you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

The Ultron head in Moon Knight #3 was said to be composed of both metals.

. . . Which makes little sense. The Adamantium/Vibranium hybrid thing was what people thought Cap's shield was made of. And that was an error.

So either Bendis A) really had said Ultron head composed of both metals or B) Ultron head is made of the same thing as Cap's shield or C) Bendis made a mistake that other writers before him had perpetuated.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats some serious nitpicking


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah I mean it's crazy metal who cares


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

The more and more I think about it Garth Ennis had the right idea about super hero comics.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2011)

what was that?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

I read it like a decade ago in an interview lol but basically it comes down to "who cares it's a ________ let's move on" regarding how fans can be really nitpicky or too continuity minded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Thats some serious nitpicking



Indeed. But not really due to continuity error but more over the possibility of an actual Adamantium/Vibranium hybrid.

Can you imagine the durability and ability of such a thing?

Uru is the only thing more epic, but that's due to its magic-positive properties.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Skull: Incarnate.........hmmmmmmmmm

Looking forward to it because it's going to be done in the same vein as Magneto: Testament which was one of the greatest comics of 2009


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The Ultron head in Moon Knight #3 was said to be composed of both metals.
> 
> . . . Which makes little sense. The Adamantium/Vibranium hybrid thing was what people thought Cap's shield was made of. And that was an error.


Now I feel making a phase graph for this metal


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 9, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Red Skull: Incarnate.........hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Looking forward to it because it's going to be done in the same vein as Magneto: Testament which was one of the greatest comics of 2009



#1 had a lot of animal cruelty


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree, it was a really good issue and I look forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 10, 2011)

Laura is fap fap.:ho


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2011)

Dragotta & Casey knock Vengeance out of the park.

I didn't think there could be a book of what looks like mostly new characters at Marvel who come along and be interesting and entertaining and this book is exactly that.

I guess it kinda makes sense with his last book being Zodiac. Also some familiar faces but they aren't the focus (yet).


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be surprised if Pak can make Red Skull Incarnate nearly as good as Magneto Testament


----------



## Thor (Jul 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Dragotta & Casey knock Vengeance out of the park.
> 
> I didn't think there could be a book of what looks like mostly new characters at Marvel who come along and be interesting and entertaining and this book is exactly that.
> 
> I guess it kinda makes sense with his last book being Zodiac. Also some familiar faces but they aren't the focus (yet).



Yeah Vengeance was interesting. I want to see where this new concept to the Inbetweener leads.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 10, 2011)

Is Shuma Gorath above Sky Farther level?


----------



## Thor (Jul 10, 2011)

Make a thread about it in the OBD.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 11, 2011)

If this means another Iron Fist book is coming out, I really really hope this one will be decent. Because after the last two minis, I don't have much hope left.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 11, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> If this means another Iron Fist book is coming out, I really really hope this one will be decent. Because after the last two minis, I don't have much hope left.



Fuck Yes! 

Sorry, I'm actually full burn hopeful for this. Hopefully this is another ongoing series, written by either Fraction or Duane Swercyniski (totally butchered that, don't care).

I just got my IF omnibus and I'm so pumped for any new Iron Fist.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 11, 2011)

Thor said:


> Make a thread about it in the OBD.



 Is it really debatable?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2011)

A new Iron Fist would be great hopefully they have a good writer on board.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 11, 2011)

More than the writer, though, I hoping the fact that they used an outline of Aja's Iron Fist means that Aja will be on board for the book. Because even with the delays, his rendition is my favourite.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

there weren't any delays when he was drawing the book back in the day

too bad that probably wont be the case if he does somehow end up returning to the title.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Is he doing anything comic related at this point? The last thing I saw him doing was some Green Arrow covers.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

He has that Wolverine book coming out in a few months.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Magic/Spiritual Avengers?

Nick Spencer get your ass over here.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

So it's not just a Iron Fist series

We'll probably find out more during comic con


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

Strange was made to be the doctor Who of magic. Why they can't make it work is beyond me


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> So it's not just a Iron Fist series
> 
> We'll probably find out more during comic con



Probably.

I'm kind of bummed, because I feel like I would rather have an Iron Fist series. But a well written "magic avengers" team could be cool.

I'm curious who the other teasers will be.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

It's kinda tough making "magic avengers" since all wizards have pretty similar power sets.

You could make a pretty awesome one out of say
Strange
Ghost Rider
Magik
Iron Fist
Kid Loki
Nico Minoru
Madam Webb
And someone entirely new or old but specialized, like, dragon caller.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

They should just keep it New Avengers then and change up the line up or something.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's kinda tough making "magic avengers" since all wizards have pretty similar power sets.
> 
> You could make a pretty awesome one out of say
> Strange
> ...



My first thoughts about who should be on this team, but I agree that most magic users are spellcasters as opposed to fighter types like IF. Oh yea, is Strange back to being sorcerer supreme?

And I'd agree with you Parallax on New Avengers but I like Luke Cage having a book.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

We could still keep him.  I'm sure they could make it work somehow.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> We could still keep him.  I'm sure they could make it work somehow.



Really can't see it.

Of course, Luke also has the thunderbolts.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah but who reads that


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

me cuz it's awesome
you're missing out, as usual


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

actually, the beta team was a low point but other than that, it's pretty enjoyable


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

what's low about the beta team?
pretty much the best thing those characters have ever been apart of


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah it is.

Problem though. Those characters are terrible.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

I mean, there is nothing about them that I like other than watching them get beat up and treated like jokes


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

well that's all they've been doing so far
and since the FI tie in, it looks like there's little hope for them being anything but villains for an arc


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn, so the teaser is not for an Iron Fist book. Probably for the next Bendis event, then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> well that's all they've been doing so far
> and since the FI tie in, it looks like there's little hope for them being anything but villains for an arc



the least time we spend on them the best


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Magic/Spiritual Avengers?
> 
> Nick Spencer get your ass over here.



Please dear god, be repowering Strange back up again...

Hmm I wonder...are they replacing Secret Avengers after Fear Itself by any chance? maybe this could be a replacement.



Banhammer said:


> It's kinda tough making "magic avengers" since all wizards have pretty similar power sets.
> 
> You could make a pretty awesome one out of say
> Strange
> ...



Anything that gives the Runaways more experience is good for me.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

you could throw juggernaut on that team as well
he brings much needed brawn in a team of panty waists and he also fits the motif


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, you need a hell guy and a heaven guy, and the ghost rider kind of works for two. Besides, everyone hates that son of satan guy.
You need a hand to hand fighter, and so that would be Rand, and you need your standard sorcerer, to which Strange could be it, if he's written by someone who knows two shits about how to write stephen strange. And even so he needs to be dialed waaaaay down. I mean, not in power, he can still be the fucking sorcerer supreme, but in unpredictability. People need to be able to pretend to understand what he's doing.
Like a magical reed richards.
There is a space for that level of power. There needs to be someone that goes "I will drop the mother fucking hulk on your ass if you tackle us head on"
You need a wolverine, and that's what magic is there for, and let's be honest, you need a decent amount of ass kickers, and with her you get three.
Not to mention her anti-magic sword.
You need a pagan and kid loki doubles as that and endearing comic relief. Hercules is an option, but loki is the one kids will relate to.
Besides, how creepy would nico feel if her female company is just magik and her male company numbers hercules ?
Black Panther could also be in the magic avengers. He could even triple as the magic avenger, the fighter avenger, the science avenger and the black avenger


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> you could throw juggernaut on that team as well
> he brings much needed brawn in a team of panty waists and he also fits the motif



Magik, Rand and Ghost Rider are all trigger happy fellows
But yeah, team is lacking super-strength


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2011)

You know I just had the thought that this might be a relaunch of the Defenders...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Ban's team is pretty much awesome, with Juggs being a welcome addition.

2 things though:
1. Strange isn't sorcerer supreme right? So who is? I remember Voodoo died, and Drumm was all mega pissed, but I don't remember exactly what happened to the cloak and eye.

2. If Rand is going to be a fighter type on a team with Strange and Ghost Rider, fighting Strange and Ghost Rider level enemies, he needs to step the fuck up and be more than just that guy with the awesome right straight (which he's pretty much been since IIF). 

Basically, whoever writes this needs to take the "You are a river that flows into it, and it...is an ocean" concept and just run with it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 12, 2011)

When I saw the Iron Fist promo I was down and hoping for another solo ongoing.  But, Dr Strange? No. He's one of the lamest characters ever.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr Strange is great in the hands of a good writer like Brian K Vaughan.  This isn't up for debate


----------



## Thor (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll only believe that it's a mystical team if I see another mystical character in a teaser, so far it's a New Avengers event.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Kinda kills the whole "mystical team" idea. Damn that would have been cool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2011)

Red She Hulk...booo


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea...why not green she hulk? She's got so much more spunk/moxy.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im noticing a pattern. So far these are all really safe bets for the 'Mighty' who're getting asgard weapons soon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea I noticed that too. Maybe they'll be a team after this? But hopefully not. I'm tired of Wolverine and Spidey being on every single freaking team.

Also, half of the mighty are already new avengers, so its kind of silly.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Might not be a new team but a new line up to an existing avengers book. The line-ups are supposed to change a lot after fear itself.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Might not be a new team but a new line up to an existing avengers book. The line-ups are supposed to change a lot after fear itself.



New Avengers at this point needs a new premise and a new line up. Ever since siege the plot has kind of gotten stale.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think Ban's team is pretty much awesome, with Juggs being a welcome addition.
> 
> 2 things though:
> 1. Strange isn't sorcerer supreme right? So who is? I remember Voodoo died, and Drumm was all mega pissed, but I don't remember exactly what happened to the cloak and eye.


Drumm's revenge is one of the item in Iron Man's future list, so it's coming soon


> 2. If Rand is going to be a fighter type on a team with Strange and Ghost Rider, fighting Strange and Ghost Rider level enemies, he needs to step the fuck up and be more than just that guy with the awesome right straight (which he's pretty much been since IIF).
> 
> Basically, whoever writes this needs to take the "You are a river that flows into it, and it...is an ocean" concept and just run with it.


Is that what his "going golden" thing in recent N.A. did?



Whip Whirlwind said:


> New Avengers at this point needs a new premise and a new line up. Ever since siege the plot has kind of gotten stale.



has it even gotten anywhere? All they did so far is assemble a mansion and save mockingbird from death


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

_Mighty_ Avengers coming back?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is that what his "going golden" thing in recent N.A. did?



Nope, that was just him getting a costume change for....some reason.



> has it even gotten anywhere? All they did so far is assemble a mansion and save mockingbird from death



They're fighting HAMMER remnants, which seems like an attempt to throwback to when the book was actually good.

But yea, its dragging.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah, well, some reason is what this power up could be.
Be then again I'm a good writer, so what do I know?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, well, some reason is what this power up could be.
> Be then again I'm a good writer, so what do I know?



ha I wish you were right, but he's had the new costume for months now and nothing's changed.

I really think it's an "I got an audience with Agamatto, and all I got was this lousy costume" kind of thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

someone should just call gaiman, hand him a blank disney check, a link to marvel wiki under "magic" and say "go nuts"


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

the cover for the next New Avengers is quite amazing 


mo's gonna hate though


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

Why would Mo hate


----------



## Es (Jul 13, 2011)

Alpha Flight was great "If you pardon me gentlemen I really need to break some $#%@."


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why would Mo hate



Mo dun like him some nuts


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice.

EDIT: Oh yea, this might be interesting



			
				CBR said:
			
		

> In each of the images there are colored letters that, when unscrambled and grouped with the same colors in the chronological order of the images' release, reveal four, distinct hidden messages. While none of the messages are complete, it's clear that these are meant to be considered separately, although all four messages may eventually fit together. So far, CBR's forum members have come up with the following:
> 
> Orange message -- "Thus (or Shut) the engines…"
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Jul 14, 2011)

Just decoded it. 

Yellow message: "The universe will break"
Orange message: "Shut the engines down"
Red Message: "everyone you love dies"
Maroon message: "Fight to save everything"


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe they're bringing back, what're they called, the defenders.


----------



## Thor (Jul 14, 2011)

I think so too. But 4 characters aren't enough. Bring in an unused X-character and a B/C lister in popularity and I'll buy into it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wolverine


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

ewwww no want


----------



## Thor (Jul 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Wolverine



Marvels only answer to the call of X-Characters being more prominent.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

Iceman was in the original defenders right? And he's pretty much been up to jack shit lately.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thor said:


> Just decoded it.
> 
> Yellow message: "The universe will break"
> Orange message: "Shut the engines down"
> ...



Here we go again. . .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 14, 2011)

What? You prefer Jubilee?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

The newest promo has the pink haired chick from Thunderbolts...



 Or it's a really clever photoshop. I dunno, found it on /co/.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2011)

M0 the yellow letters spell out TITS 

What do you think.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Taleran said:


> M0 the yellow letters spell out TITS
> 
> What do you think.


:rofl                  .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Maybe they're bringing back, what're they called, the defenders.



So that mean Iron Fist is being used as a Namor stand in and Red She Hulk is there in place of Hulk...makes sense I guess.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Iceman was in the original defenders right? And he's pretty much been up to jack shit lately.



Iceman was a member of the champions, the original members of the Defenders were i think Namor, Dr. Strange, Hulk and Silver Surfer


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

was the Defenders that team that Dr. Strange kept randomly putting together to do boring jack shit?
dnw


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

Marvel proceeds to give terribleness more opportunities than quality.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Iceman was a member of the champions, the original members of the Defenders were i think Namor, Dr. Strange, Hulk and Silver Surfer



Ah that's right. I always mix up those two.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

which is pretty weird. two PUNCHY guys vs two "ascended awareness" types


Not that namor can't grasp mental subtlety mind you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale July 20, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.




[*]


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

<3 I can't wait for X Men 15 Personally because its been a good read so far.  Mostly because its kept me intrigued the whole time.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

Good a slow week, I needs to save my funds.


----------



## Thor (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

I wonder what hulk this is


No I don't



"Is it in you" is a hell of a set up for dirty jokes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

Daredevil #1.

Let see if it'll be better than the disappointing Diggle run.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder what hulk this is
> 
> 
> No I don't
> ...



Green Hulk, but very possibly as a bad guy.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

whooooooOOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2011)

Who is that? thinkign the guy is strongguy


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

strong guy and monet on the new x-factor preview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

That was. . . strange. . .


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

that's my kind of accident


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't know Guido was into robbing the cradle lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

have you seen the airbags on that cradle?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 17, 2011)

Another Young Avengers team, perhaps?

And another Thor-lite?


----------



## Es (Jul 17, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Another Young Avengers team, perhaps?
> 
> And another Thor-lite?



Thundersrike, he's the son of the origonal. He had a mini a while ago


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah, gotcha. Didn't know there was a new Thunderstrike.


----------



## Thor (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the look of the New Young Avengers. Yes this is what the team will most likely be called.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Cho and X23? Huh, okay im in.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm mostly in for Spider-girl and X-23. Its missing Loki, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

they fucked up laura's claws methings

Power Man, Prince of Power, X-23 and thunderstrike
They seem like a pretty straightforward smashy smash team


----------



## Thor (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> they fucked up laura's claws methings
> 
> Power Man, Prince of Power, X-23 and thunderstrike
> They seem like a pretty straightforward smashy smash team



No. Laura has 2 claws on each hand and 1 on each foot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

and how many on finger?


----------



## Thor (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> and how many on finger?



It's the angle. Look closely, you'll see that its still in between fingers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Between the fingers?
It's suposed to go above the knuckles


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

The claws of the left hand are clearly too low. They should be popping out near the top of her fist, not the middle. No biggie, though. And thats the only real problem.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> The claws of the left hand are clearly too low. They should be popping out near the top of her fist, not the middle. No biggie, though. And thats the only real problem.



I know, it really popped out to me though.
Everyone else looks really slick


----------



## Thor (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Between the fingers?
> It's suposed to go above the knuckles



Yeah you're right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

although I can see the Kate Byshop (Laura) Cassie Lang (spider-chick), Issac Bradley (power man) Hulkling (thunderstrike) and Billy Kapllan (Cho) stand ins from three miles away


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I know, it really popped out to me though.
> Everyone else looks really slick



Yeah, it looks pretty odd to me too.

The Thunderstrike character looks great here. He's looks like a Marvel version of Grifter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

He reminds me of Chase stein


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah! I miss the Runaways. Chase and Molly are always fun to read about.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I didn't know Guido was into robbing the cradle lol.



Is he really that much older than Monet?

But really, who wouldnt? She is beautiful, rich and pulled the joker when mutant powers were handed out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

And she's french. So you know she does things american girls think it's gross


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2011)

Slice said:


> Is he really that much older than Monet?
> 
> But really, who wouldnt? She is beautiful, rich and pulled the joker when mutant powers were handed out.



Shouldn't he be like up in his forties by now...I mean i recall him being older than the other X Factor guys back when Havok and Polaris were on the team. 

I'm not seriously complaining or anything, and I was pretty much joking when I said that...I just found it amusing.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2011)

How many books is Jason Aaron going to write? I just read he may be announcing a run on Hulk at SDCC.

He must be up to 4 or 5  with this one if true


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Shouldn't he be like up in his forties by now...I mean i recall him being older than the other X Factor guys back when Havok and Polaris were on the team.
> 
> I'm not seriously complaining or anything, and I was pretty much joking when I said that...I just found it amusing.



Searched some stuff on that and turns out he is older and she way younger than i thought.

I thought of her be in her early 30s and him in the late.

Turns out Monet is barely in her early 20s.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

To be fair, Guido no longer has a soul or conscience. He can cradle rob all he pleases without feeling guilty.


----------



## Es (Jul 21, 2011)

> Avengers Academy will pull a recruitment drive in the coming months from Chris Gage and Sean Chen which will feature a wide range of teen heroes including Julie Powers and other cast members from books like "Runaways."


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

here's where all that turning your nose up at Academy comes back to bite you on the ass, Ban


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why because now it might ruin another character Ban likes?


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

have you read Academy?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

they're breaking up the gang?
That ... ruins me.

But it's a chance for them to come back so Iput my faith in it.
Time for those whiny bitches to get a lesson or two on style and supervillains


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

at the least it will solve the cliffhanger


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

that's the spirit
I enjoy the book a lot
I hope youth in revolt doesn't start up a whole new initiative series while Academy is still running, cuz that would be stupid


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

if it's good, I will swallow crow


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

it's a teen team book of course it's no good


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2011)

Time to spin the wheel on which one of the kids is going evil I guess in this event then. If they're bringing in temps somebody's either about to do a heel turn (Could be Finesse but she's too obvious) or die. 

Irregardless Academy has since I picked it up been a very good read, and aside from reverting Pym to Giant Man I don't  have anything to really complain about.

Also it's always good for Runaways to get more exposure.


----------



## Es (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm with shit and joker, AA has given good stories and character development.

My only regret is that I didn't pick it up during the Thunderbolts crossover


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's a teen team book of course it's no good



all these people who haven't read the book with wrong opinions


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

the delights of tigra implied rape..


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> have you read Academy?



yes. **


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

ok...
I guess it's not for everyone
but I think you're writing it off too quickly


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoa Petes and I agree on something

I'm scared


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

Academy was the most bland book to come out of the Heroic Age.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

shit said:


> ok...
> I guess it's not for everyone
> but I think you're writing it off too quickly



it has good things about it but it has bad things too.

one of those bad things is its fuckin up hank pym right after his avengers run that really made him a pretty good character.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2011)

_Marvel's major titles will go same-day digital over the coming year, beginning with Amazing Spider-Man #666 and the Spider-Island titles next week._

Read More:


----------



## Bushido Style (Jul 22, 2011)

Avengers Academy's new direction sounds really promising. I'm glad we'll be seeing the Runaways at some point. The book was great at the time.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Academy was the most bland book to come out of the Heroic Age.


secret avengers wins that contest by a mile, sorry


Petes12 said:


> it has good things about it but it has bad things too.
> 
> one of those bad things is its fuckin up hank pym right after his avengers run that really made him a pretty good character.



well, you could criticize mighty avengers for putting pym's development in front of everyone else in the book, all of whom had zero worthwhile development during that run


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

shit said:


> well, you could criticize mighty avengers for putting pym's development in front of everyone else in the book, all of whom had zero worthwhile development during that run



...so? there's no rule that every character has to be 'developed' equally. Slott still made pretty good use of them all though, giving them stuff to do, dialog to banter etc, in ways that were distinct and true to the characters.

And I never said Mighty was a perfect book. Slott falls into a lot of the same traps Gage does- especially the corny use of concepts like 'overspace', hokey dialog, bad exposition, etc. They're clearly good friends or something because they always use each other's  characters, plots, co-write together, etc. 

Nevertheless, Gage fucked up what Slott did with Pym.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

...so? if Pym was big/popular enough to warrant his own book, he'd have one
I don't understand why it's a big deal that Gage is using Pym in a supplementary manner just like everyone has always used Pym before Slott
just cuz Slott focused nearly entirely on hyping Pym right beforehand, that doesn't make going back to business as usual with him a way bigger deal
if Marvel had plans to build on what Slott did, they wouldn't have Ok'd Pym going back to doing the job his skrull counterpart did basically
I think you're faulting Gage too much for having Pym in a book and not making it all about Pym


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

My problem isnt at all that Pym isn't the star. It's that he's giant man again, with all the lameness and lack of versatility that comes with that role. As Wasp he was a gadget/science powers guy with a lot up his sleeve. As giant man he gets really big then gets his ass kicked. 

Basically Gage undid everything positive Slott did for the character.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think that isn't a fair criticism (double negative lol), but it kinda has to be that way if Pym is gonna serve in this capacity
his job isn't to save the world anymore, it's to provide backup to a buncha kids
there's no way for him to live up to "scientist supreme" while serving in that capacity, no matter who the writer is
if anything, it's slott's fault that he made a big push with pym to be a headliner character and ultimately, at least in Marvel's eyes, failed to get that over to the public

but we all know that this is really Marvel's fault for not running more with Slott's idea in favor of any ole thing Bendis thinks up while he pads them with "I know right"s and debates over the name Power Woman


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

I should clarify that I don't think AA is the best comic on the market, but it's certainly better than New Avengers and every bit as good as Amazing Spiderman


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Why because now it might ruin another character Ban likes?



I just realized you meant Pym when you said this
nobody hated Pym more than Banhammer before Slott's Avengers
Ban's an emotional guy


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont care about 'scientist supreme', i care that he's friggin giant man again who's first solution to every problem is to grow really big and be totally ineffective. and wear a really lame costume.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

well then you're an odd one
hank pym is traditionally not cared about
especially his name and costume


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

How about that Daredevil v3?  *nudges*


I gotta catch up on my FF but I heard...Blackbolt was back?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

shit said:


> well then you're an odd one
> hank pym is traditionally not cared about
> especially his name and costume



Slott made him likeable, Gage undid it. Get it yet?


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

no, explain it again from the top plz


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Slott made him likeable, Gage undid it. Get it yet?



gage is a arrogant prick


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

why do you say that?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> gage is a arrogant prick



well no I wouldn't go that far lol


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

[spoiler="Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance" SDCC panel highlights.]

One scene has Ghost Rider battling Johnny Blaze as separated entities.

Another has him vomiting fire in a man's face. Another actually has him urinating fire.

There's some kind of military vehicle that seems to have been taken over as a new Ghost Rider vehicle, moving with the same flames.

The teaser ends with the tagline "Fucking your shit up, February 2012".

Anything Ghost Rider rides in this becomes a hell-version of that vehicle.

"Hell yes", says Neveldine about making more Ghost Rider movies after this.

Cage says that Blaze is a lot more sarcastic, edgy and ironic because of dealing with being Ghost Rider for some time.

Whitworth describes Blackout as a sociopath who receives powers.

Elba says he's a "French, wine-drinking warrior monk".[/spoiler]

Hell Yeah


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

I couldn't get through the first Ghost Rider when I watched it
I think I would end up liking it if I could bare to give it a proper chance
no luck yet tho


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

The first one wasn't directed by the same people as this one will be


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

oh good


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2011)

Elba is a French, drunk warrior monk? Sign me up. Hopefully, this film will be great.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a Good fucking Time to be a Ghost Rider Fan

New Ongoing
New Movie
Getting Put into MVC3




shit said:


> why do you say that?



he goes out of his way to mess with other peoples characterization just so he can do it his way, If bendis [a much better writer] writes a character saying even a slightly Eschew line eh gets  burnt at the stake by the Internet Bitch brigade

Slott Put allot of time and effort into making pym and his new  Wasp Persona work, and Gage comes and throws all that potential Right in the crapper for no reason other then "he likes him better as  Giant man"


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

I see you guys are convinced that it was Gage's decision to nerf Pym
I was kinda under the impression that it was Marvel's at large decision to scale back Pym's role

on a side note, it's also my impression that you guys are overvaluing how cool Pym got in Mighty Avengers


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2011)

shit said:


> I see you guys are convinced that it was Gage's decision to nerf Pym



It's totally possible it was done because of the cartoon but in an interview he claimed it was because he thought it was pym's 'most iconic role' or whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

shit said:


> ...so? if Pym was big/popular enough to warrant his own book, he'd have one
> I don't understand why it's a big deal that Gage is using Pym in a supplementary manner just like everyone has always used Pym before Slott



No. With Slott pym was pummled and accepted the shit for what it was. He came to the book with full honesty of being a dick and full honesty that no one liked him or believed in him.
Then he shed those things, stopped whining for how much of a bad guy he is, stop trying to get everyone to forgive him, because let's face it, the world is full of assholes and he's a brilliant man that shouldn't be so desperate to be friends with assholes that get how it is to be him, and started kicking ass. With science.
And on a nice personal touch, became the Wasp, after his late wife.

Slott turned the incredible wifebeater into the bastard child of movie Tony Stark and the Doctor. The Scientist Supreme.
What Strange wishes he could be.

Gage turned him back into the incredible pijama man that whines about slapping his wife, whacks off to that wacky tigra, gets his ass kicked, and wonders about "HOW DO I REACH DYS KEEEEEEEEEEEEEDS"
People just spit on his face and he goes "yeah, you're right"



shit said:


> I see you guys are convinced that it was Gage's decision to nerf Pym



No, there's a reason why  I call those things "quesadillas" but while his designed might be terrible, everything except how he looks is on Gage.
Cartoon Pym is likeable while AA Pym is _not Wasp_


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

shit said:


> well, you could criticize mighty avengers for putting pym's development in front of everyone else in the book, all of whom had zero worthwhile development during that run



Well Hank was the person who needed the most development, but quicksilver, jocasta and Cassie Lang got a good deal as well.
And remember, the book lasted from the beginning of dark reign  to the end, so not very long at all.


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)

An old pic. But why did marvel change his color scheme?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2011)

wasn't that the color scheme Kid M always was?

dammit where's my Moore MM run >:[


----------



## Thor (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Gage turned him back into the incredible pijama man that whines about slapping his wife, whacks off to that wacky tigra, gets his ass kicked, and wonders about "HOW DO I REACH DYS KEEEEEEEEEEEEEDS"
> People just spit on his face and he goes "yeah, you're right"



so much exaggeration
he's not whined about his wife in all of AA or mentioned her besides fending off awkward accusations from borderline supervillain kids
he fucked tigra in an issue of AA, so saying he's whacking off to her isn't fair in the least
he's not really getting his ass kicked by anyone, tho admittedly he's not out there kicking ass either, he's always in the background actually

the ironic part and the reason that I'm so confused by you guys' arguments is that Gage hardly even uses Pym in AA at all
he's there to answer questions from the teens that actually star in the book, and that's basically it
Pym lost one fight that he was actually present for in AA, and every single Marvel team cameo'd in that issue to also job to that same enemy

be fair, you guys
the kids make it a good book
quit putting all the focus on Pym


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2011)

idk what you're talking about, pym's a pretty major character in that book, he gets at least as much attention as any one of the students.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

which is a far cry from the amount he got in Mighty Avengers


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2011)

ok. I dont need him to be a major character. I just dont like good developments being undone quickly. 

bigger problem is gage's stilted writing full of exposition, but slott has the same problem.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

does gage write anything else?

it seems like I remember him before this, but I can't think of anything


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2011)

he did the initiative


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

oh rite
he's good with continuity (Pym aside)
he may not get all the characters in character, but his books are always aware of what everyone else is doing, and he dances around other books' plotlines without messing them up
I enjoy that


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

shit said:


> so much exaggeration
> he's not whined about his wife in all of AA or mentioned her besides fending off awkward accusations from borderline supervillain kids


Well, I was under stress medication and in a whole new world where things we now find casual used to be earth shattering

Oh my God I can't believe you're defending yourself

Tigra

you don't understand

when I say I've beaten my wife once

it was once too many

*cue in the giant ham 


> he fucked tigra in an issue of AA, so saying he's whacking off to her isn't fair in the least


Well, I supose skrull pym fucking tigra "technically" doesn't count, but that's one hell of a removed technicallity.
But as I was saying, the issue is taking pym back to being that person.
It's like character un-development


> he's not really getting his ass kicked by anyone, tho admittedly he's not out there kicking ass either, he's always in the background actually


I'm pretty sure he gets his ass kicked but they're just two different sides of the same coin of terrible



> be fair, you guys
> the kids make it a good book
> quit putting all the focus on Pym




vs


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't look at that second image without imagining him in the conan O'Brien "thoooooooooooooooor" voice.


----------



## Es (Jul 24, 2011)

> Well, I supose skrull pym fucking tigra "technically" doesn't count, but that's one hell of a removed technicallity.
> But as I was saying, the issue is taking pym back to being that person.
> It's like character un-development


He actually did it with her in the prom issue


> I'm pretty sure he gets his ass kicked but they're just two different sides of the same coin of terrible


He BFR'ed Absorbing Man and Titania in the recent book by making a portal out of a skyscraper


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Old pym wouldn't destroy dubai in the process.


----------



## Es (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing a 'Military' Avengers team. Like trained soldier type Avengers with some sort of military training or a military background. Fighting in a War, not saving people. Maybe a mini-arc story, not a permenant series or team. With special black uniforms.

Captain America 
Black Panther 
Venom
War Machine
Ms Marvel 
Nova  
Wolverine
Deadpool
Blade
Ares
Namor
Red Hulk


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

alias is getting a tv series. Did not know that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2011)

That could actually be pretty cool. Or downright horrible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2011)

Es said:


>



Man Thing's a candidate for being an Avenger? Seriously?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds pretty sweet, good to see Fraction using Iron Fist again. I just hope he can back up all this talk he's throwing around.


----------



## Es (Jul 24, 2011)

> GHOST RIDER #4
> Written by ROB WILLIAMS
> Penciled by MATTHEW CLARK
> Cover by ADAM KUBERT
> ...





> JOURNEY INTO MYSTERY #629 & #630
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Pencils by WHILCE PORTACIO (#629) & RICH ELSIN (#630)
> Covers by STEPHANIE HANS
> ...


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

what's you guys' opinion of Williams?

they gave him Daken, and I liked his arc at first, but now it's dragging and it's not really pushing the story forward at all

besides that, he's doing like three FI minis

I want to call him Mr. Filler


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I forgot Cloak and Dagger even existed. Blade seems to live in his own neglected pocket verse.

Hopefully they make the team.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

cyclops on the team would be interesting


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2011)

If he doesnt die in SCHISM


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2011)

Why would he die in Schism that makes no sense.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why would he die in Schism that makes no sense.



It doesnt but IGN teases the idea...


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

shit said:


> what's you guys' opinion of Williams?
> 
> they gave him Daken, and I liked his arc at first, but now it's dragging and it's not really pushing the story forward at all
> 
> ...



I just realized that Mr. Filliams is a much better name


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2011)

no idea not reading anything by him. he's doing that iron man/pheonix thing too isnt he? looks like hes just getting the same sort of treatment any unproven writer gets at Marvel, put on side books to see if he gets really positive feedback.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

I think his Daken is pretty interesting, but anything after years of Way seems like Shakespeare





> iron man/pheonix


I haven't heard of this, mite be cool


----------



## Thor (Jul 27, 2011)

Black Bolt acting like a  Superboy Prime spoiled brat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

*SECRET AVENGERS TALK ABOUT MARVEL DEATH.*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 27, 2011)

Figured somebody else would mention that soon. Good issue, especially since the entire issue really was just "Hi im Nick Spencer and here's my take on comic book death."


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

spoilers please


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2011)

black widow talks to civies about comic book death.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bought X-Force, Venom and Wolverine finally today.

None of them dissapointed me. Consistantly good art/story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> black widow talks to civies about comic book death.



So. . . which side to side on?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think its just a matter of do you agree with Snyder or not. Because the civvies are just stand-ins for today's readers- guessing when a hero will be back as soon as he dies, arguing that it's hard to care about deaths that just end up being a 'nap where when you wake up everyone loves you more than ever'. In the end readers dont need the heroes to come back because they need some fantasy escapism where heroes conquer death though. Marvel just has to bring them back so that we don't lose interest when everyone we liked is dead


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

well he's got a point


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2011)

Nick Spencer's entire run of Secret Avengers has been TERRIBLE so I didn't check this issue out and I still don't want to.

Also we haven't really talked about _Season One_

But I feel that is a good idea that we haven't because of exactly how terrible of an idea it is.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Whats so terrible about season one?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2011)

Its Earth One only shackled down even further because these stories are in continuity. It just decompressed new takes on origins. With some interesting creators but mostly boring.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll wait till it actually comes out to make any calls :x


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Its Earth One only shackled down even further because these stories are in continuity. It just decompressed new takes on origins. With some interesting creators but mostly boring.



dont see the problem with that, in theory.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 31, 2011)

Fear Itself done yet? I got kinda bored and stopped halfway threw, figured I'd just read it all at once


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2011)

three more months chief


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> three more months chief



man what?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2011)

it's a 7 part mini

we're only 4 issues in 

do the math


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's a 7 part mini
> 
> we're only 4 issues in
> 
> do the math



Goddammit Marvel


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2011)

issue 5 has to be coming out soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

At least it's better than Secret Invasion.

How many issues were stuck on Skrull Island?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

A bit ironic that Norman Osborn saved Washington DC from a massive invasion of super powered space people but Steve Rogers couldn't save them from Nazis on 1940's  mechs.

Makes you think about what skrulls should have invested in


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

norman saved earth = shot one skrull with a big gun

but I guess that's steve and bucky's bad for not carrying a big enough gun


----------



## Es (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> A bit ironic that Norman Osborn saved Washington DC from a massive invasion of super powered space people but Steve Rogers couldn't save them from Nazis on 1940's  mechs.
> 
> Makes you think about what skrulls should have invested in



I don't think those Mechs are from the 40's, I remember the Red Skull had a lot of resources, henchmen and scientists from organizations that were affiliated with him, like the New World Order, AIM, the Secret Empire and a few others. He also had the time to get some Mass produced MODOK's in Reborn.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

But they were in storage for decades though.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

shit said:


> norman saved earth = shot one skrull with a big gun
> 
> but I guess that's steve and bucky's bad for not carrying a big enough gun


norman saved washington from the invasion before he went to new york and shot the queen. Thats why they gave him the job after.



Es said:


> I don't think those Mechs are from the 40's, I remember the Red Skull had a lot of resources, henchmen and scientists from organizations that were affiliated with him, like the New World Order, AIM, the Secret Empire and a few others. He also had the time to get some Mass produced MODOK's in Reborn.


 yeah but those mechs were just stored in the castle next to skadis hammer werent they? Anyway you dont fuck with german engineers


----------



## shit (Aug 3, 2011)

all I remember before he shot the queen was the thunderbolts jumping from space ship to space ship and venom eating skrulls


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2011)

Where the F is Children's Crusade!? Where does it even fit in anymore? I'm pissed off at how long some things take. Come on Marvel, it's not like you're doing a massive reboot (touch wood).


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

it's bi monthly. It's always been bi monthly

For much of my anguish


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

shit said:


> all I remember before he shot the queen was the thunderbolts jumping from space ship to space ship and venom eating skrulls



but yeah, instead of going straight to ny he decided to do a political strategem and stopped to save washington first

Moonstone even killed a giant skrull by phasing him through the washington monument and leaving him there


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont think they even keep to the bimonthly schedule successfully


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 3, 2011)

Marvel sure love to show super heroines with bare midriff and delicious hips/ass(low rise  jeans/pants and tight suits FTW).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> Where the F is Children's Crusade!? Where does it even fit in anymore? I'm pissed off at how long some things take. Come on Marvel, it's not like you're doing a massive reboot (touch wood).



Either Jim Cheung's a slow artist, Heinberg's a slow writer, or both.

I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I've just had the new Ultimate Spider-Man spoiled for me, damn BBC news. Anyone else know or are you all in the dark. For those who want to know, the article is here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14394181


----------



## Es (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah but those mechs were just stored in the castle next to skadis hammer werent they? Anyway you dont fuck with german engineers


They were still at Antarctica? Derp.

On another note the Hulk tie in was awesome


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

hey guys, guess what

Avengers Academy is the only comic published atm by Marvel with a compelling romance angle


----------



## Id (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Goddammit Marvel



Speaking of, whats planned after Fear Itself?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2011)

Aftermath stuff

not much else given out yet


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

Ben Grimm to go emo

that's all we know


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2011)

Which is a terrible thing that no one wants to see


----------



## Id (Aug 7, 2011)

If there is one mainstream comic that rivals X-Force now, its S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale August 10, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.



[*]


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

what's up with that variant cover for ASM? looks cool

edit: hooooly shit, FI 5 preview looks pretty badass for only 3 pages


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

ultimate black panther died?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> what's up with that variant cover for ASM? looks cool]


The FF one? For ... whatever reason, I looked at that cover and thought of the "Carry on my wayward son" song from Supernatural. 


> edit: hooooly shit, FI 5 preview looks pretty badass for only 3 pages


Yeah, but it took so long to get to this point that I don't really care. 


shit said:


> ultimate black panther died?



No, neither did Red Wasp.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol. Squirrel girl gave wolvy a beat down!


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought that was the regular wasp, that's why I thought it was a collage of dead heros
but I guess Ghost Rider wouldn't be there so derp


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> I thought that was the regular wasp, that's why I thought it was a collage of dead heros
> but I guess Ghost Rider wouldn't be there so derp



Well, he _is_ dead.. Technically.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

is he? wasn't sure, never read his origin, only saw bits played by Nic Cage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> is he? wasn't sure, never read his origin, only saw bits played by Nic Cage




Yeah, Ultimate Johnny Blaze is dead. He and his gf got killed by a biker gang as a blood sacrifice to Ultimate Mephisto (or the devil?). Afterward, Blaze sold his soul in order to have his gf be brought back to life with no memories of being murdered (and I think no memories of him?) and to take revenge on the former biker gang who are now rich and powerful businessmen.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhh

yeah I did read that, durr
all Millar's later stuff is starting to run together on me, especially the stuff drawn by Yu


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 8, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Lol. Squirrel girl gave wolvy a beat down!



Pics?


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

wolverine's such the class act, sneaking up behind her after he just got walloped

also I swear to god, if bendis uses "I know right" one more time, I'm gonna srsly consider dropping New Avengers altogether


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2011)

I know.

Right?


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

it wouldn't be so bad if it was only one character saying it
even then, it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't every issue
even then, it wouldn't be so bad if whats her face didn't say it in the middle of a firefight to spiderman and then got shot right afterward and almost die


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2011)

Why the fuck.

No seriously that title is so so bad.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

Dark Avengers > other books

that's why, tal


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 10, 2011)

At least New Avengers won't suck for a few issues. Seriously that book has no purpose outside of dark reign.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Its not a title of a book.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

november so far away


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

Gail Simone.

HA.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep that will catch on.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

who is that douchebag?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently



New God same as the old God (Kinda)


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

temporary Thor in the same way DC had a secondary Batman?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess this confirms that Thor will dying soon then.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

celtic mythology? hells to the yeah!
now I can lrn something of my ancestry maybe


----------



## Es (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2011)

Doctor Doom sounds like a cool villain, but I don't know much about him. Or atleast haven't read alot of stuff with him, so I think I'll check this out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Marvel Comics On Sale August 17, 2011*

Click the links below to be taken to the preview of your choice.



[*]

[*]


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I guess this confirms that Thor will dying soon then.


which is stupid after they just brought him back a few years ago, made a movie and a cartoon with him as one of the leads.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Doctor Doom sounds like a cool villain, but I don't know much about him. Or atleast haven't read alot of stuff with him, so I think I'll check this out.



"The books of Doom" (by Ed Brubaker)

You should read it!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll just imagine Wonder Man looks like Ben Affleck now. Ram that mansion!


----------



## Light Bringer (Aug 12, 2011)

The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow Thors gettin replaced lol.


----------



## Thor (Aug 12, 2011)

He's still going to be around so it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2011)

Something tells me the new guys is gonna fail.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Light Bringer said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.



Where have i seen this before? It looks so familiar but i can't remember.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2011)

Slice said:


> Where have i seen this before? It looks so familiar but i can't remember.



It's the leader of the Gorgonites from Small Soldiers


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the last time i saw that movie was in the cinema... maybe i should rematch it sometime.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2011)

Light Bringer said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.



Holy crow.

Small Soldiers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 13, 2011)

Old movie.:ho


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw it in the theater with my mom
afterward I was embarrassed to have suggested we see it
it was PG-13 if I remember rite, even tho it was packaged as a kid's movie
so bizarre


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2011)

i remember i wasnt allowed to see it cus my mom thought itd be too violent for me and she thought the idea of violent toys was wrong


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 13, 2011)

My brother and I saw that in theaters, mostly out of boredom. We were alone save for a pair of adults with 5 kids, who were entertaining enough to warrant the cost of the ticket. 

The best part was during the big action finale, where the kids got up from their seats and started running around the empty theater, while the hapless parents tried to catch them.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw that movie as a kid and thought it wasn't so bad

I was a dumb kid :[


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 13, 2011)

I liked that movie as a kid, and in order to preserve that positive nostalgia, I refuse to acknowledge anything that conflicts that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2011)

I personally liked Small Soldiers, though it's been years since I last saw it, so my opinion could change.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

Strange Line Up


----------



## mali (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone read Anita Blake?


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2011)

suddenly I'm reading like 5 books written by Spencer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2011)

He's a good writer, although when it comes to his DC/Marvel stuff he's been kinda slow out the gate. I keep waiting for him to do a marvel project that's as good as Morning Glories or Infinite Vacation, hopefully this will be it.

EDIT: On another spencer note, did anybody read the Cloak and Dagger SI tie in? Makes me wish it was a C & D ongoing.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 14, 2011)

mali said:


> Anyone read Anita Blake?



I don't think anyone's even heard of Anita Blake.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2011)

mali said:


> Anyone read Anita Blake?


I've heard of the books. If there are comics then I'm guessing they're very 'graphic'.

Off topic: Is it possible for Doctor Doom to become Sorcerer Supreme?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, there was an arc of new avengers where Doc Strange was talking to Wiccan and was considering that very possibility.


----------



## mali (Aug 15, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I've heard of the books. If there are comics then I'm guessing they're very 'graphic'.
> 
> Off topic: Is it possible for Doctor Doom to become Sorcerer Supreme?



Yeah there is a comic and it's not that graphic, but the art is really good.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> He's a good writer, although when it comes to his DC/Marvel stuff he's been kinda slow out the gate. I keep waiting for him to do a marvel project that's as good as Morning Glories or Infinite Vacation, hopefully this will be it.
> 
> EDIT: On another spencer note, did anybody read the Cloak and Dagger SI tie in? Makes me wish it was a C & D ongoing.



the SI&D mini is one of my 5 spencer books
it's great so far, but mostly cuz of the art


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT HOMAGE


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2011)

what is it? i wanna say something x-men?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> what is it? i wanna say something x-men?



Morrison's New X-Men I think...

Edit: Yep that's it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> what is it? i wanna say something x-men?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> the SI&D mini is one of my 5 spencer books
> it's great so far, but mostly cuz of the art




Yea, the art's probably the best, but i still like the writing quite a bit. The dual narration is an obvious gimmick, but the way spencer uses it is pretty interesting.

Also, the villain choice was good, since it matches the light/dark of C & D.

I love Spencer, but I feel like he's never really hit his stride when it comes to his marvel work. A Cloak and Dagger book seems more up his alley than IM 2.0 or Secret Avengers, so I see a lot of potential in it.

Also, awesome NXM homage.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 15, 2011)

One of the top Omnibus ever.


----------



## Thor (Aug 17, 2011)

"Who are the Forgiven?"

New Marvel team.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know those characters


----------



## mali (Aug 18, 2011)

Why does Zeus look like a Celtic God while owning the Hulk???


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Forgiven?

Eh. Not too interested.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Waid's dialog for daredevil vs cap was kinda cheesy.

And brubaker's ending to cap 2 was a serious wtf moment.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2011)

New Captain America actually disappoints me sofar. I can't feel any tension. And honestly _another_ relic from WWII era to face cap. Yeah Bru needs to try a new formula

New Daredevil is BOSS. Best Marvel series that involve a major Marvel character (Iron man, Spider-Man etc)
Its not that gloomy stuff Miller, Bendis, Brubaker & Diggle already run in the ground. Its fun and also one of the best looking books on the stand

Artist is a BOSS. Also Marcos Martin will also handle art in future Daredevil issues. This will no doubt become my favourire book


----------



## Light Bringer (Aug 20, 2011)

Link removed

Hell yes.


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2011)

Bringing Nova back is one the best ventures they will probably make apart from Fear Its Self.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

If they're not gonna keep him down for at least five years then they shouldn't kill him :-/


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 20, 2011)

after 5 years it might as well be permanent though.

thats a really fucking long time.


----------



## Light Bringer (Aug 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If they're not gonna keep him down for at least five years then they shouldn't kill him :-/



We don't even know if he's dead, maybe he and Starlord managed to survive the collapse of the cancerverse.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

of course he and starlord and thanos survived, it's just that they have been assumed dead and a memorial was raised and everything

I mean, people should seriously invest in anti-resurrection memorial insurance


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Only a matter of time before Thanos comes back.

And man oh man, if he clashes with Magus again.


----------



## Thor (Aug 22, 2011)

Speaking of Magus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2011)

Kid Magus.

Kid Loki.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2011)

Shaza- I mean, wow.


----------



## Es (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish he had his afro back


----------



## Sesha (Aug 22, 2011)

Light Bringer said:


> Link removed
> 
> Hell yes.



After Nova and Iron Fist being in UMvC3 it was almost expected. Awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Kid Magus.
> 
> Kid Loki.



I like where this is going


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Only a matter of time before Thanos comes back.
> 
> And man oh man, if he clashes with Magus again.



It'll be shit CBG, you know this to be true.

DnA is not even worthy of being Starlin or Giffen's crotch hair in terms of writing cosmis events


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

what is with everyone turning into kids?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Zeus did it too, and let's not talk about Magneto or the X-babies but it's no weirder than everyone turning into women


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

is that devil dinossaur or the kid from the academy?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Also, hank, what are you doing?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 23, 2011)

wtf is that thing in the bottom left


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> wtf is that thing in the bottom left


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> wtf is that thing in the bottom left



Looks like Karkas, a character from the Eternals...god it's been freaking years and years since we last saw him I think...


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

man, I was hoping Rick and She-Hulk were back to human forever


----------



## Sesha (Aug 24, 2011)

Even with She-Hulk, that looks like the greatest thing about Marvel in 2012 so far. Or this decade, even.

takemymoney.jpg


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

So. . . what to look forward to for Marvel 2012. . .

. . .


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2011)

An Abomination Red Dinosaur Beast Krakos She Hulk Thing.


See what I did there :


----------



## Sesha (Aug 25, 2011)

That's not Abomination, though, looks like A-Bomb.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder if there will be some degree of smashing involved


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

Beast smash!


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly it looks totally uninteresting to me. And like something Loeb would do.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

it's too bad Hulk's name was tied so closely with Loeb's
it's a blight on his big green reputation that he may never recover from


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Honestly it looks totally uninteresting to me. And like something Loeb would do.



Agreed.



shit said:


> it's too bad Hulk's name was tied so closely with Loeb's
> it's a blight on his big green reputation that he may never recover from



Pak saved Hulk


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

Parker saved Hulk
he actually made Loeb's ideas entertaining
Pak just did his own thing and tried to tolerate Loeb best he could


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

From Tom Breevort


> *"But when I plan to do something Marvel related, typically it gets done." Any atypical situations you can share (i.e. something you thought would work but were talked out of/overruled)?*
> 
> _Okay, here's a crazy one: at the end of SECRET INVASION, at one point I suggested that, when the spaceship in the Savage Land was opened, and all of the abducted Marvel heroes came out of it, among them would be Ultimate Nick Fury. He'd been shunted out of the Ultimate Universe into the Supreme Power Universe at that point, but I thought bringing him into the regular MU would be cool, and would dovetail with the fact that Sam Jackson was playing Fury in the movies. Had we gone this way, white Nick probably would have perished heroically during SECRET INVASION to set the table. And this idea never really got any traction--it was shot down relatively quickly._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want UFury to replace 616Fury, but seeing them kick ass together would be hilarious.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nova returning! Marvel Cosmic returning!!!!

Loeb writing it...


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

thinking about UFury on Secret Warriors makes me laugh


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2011)

good one shit


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

shit.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2011)

Sentry Dog vs Dogpool


*Spoiler*: __ 










x


----------



## Id (Aug 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Nova returning! Marvel Cosmic returning!!!!


Richard! :33




typhoon72 said:


> Loeb writing it...



Leo.....Nuuuuuuu.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2011)

I read Marvel are releasing "Season One" graphic novels, retelling the early days and maybe origins of iconic Marvel characters.

If it was a comic book sries I would have been more skepticalm but since they're graphic novels there will be more content in one go. Plus I like buying books rather than comics.

Just wanted to know what people tghink about it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Eeeeh. It's nothing new and it affects nothing in this convo


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

they just did a whole line of "origins" comics for the x-men
can't even wait a year before recycling an idea, smh


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

wishing war had really crappy story but great writing


Also, I maintain that I loved Ultimate Daredevil & Elektra


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

Loeb is writing Marvel cosmic now?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

I supose it's the closest thing we'll ever get to actually shooting him into space


----------



## Es (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 1, 2011)

spiderman could embarrass gorgon 
with his mask, he wouldn't look at him directly to get turned into stone


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Can someone change the thread title from that shitty Highlander movie reference? I'd take Part II: Electric boogaloo


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 2, 2011)

Ultimate Spiderman with new Spidey is next week.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Who's the artist? Deodato?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

it's the guy from Dark Avengers


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

uh that is Deodato :|


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Well good for him.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2011)

Man Ellis & Mckelvie kicked Secret Avengers out of the park.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Well good for him.



I hope Deodato keeps Tommy Lee Jonesing Osborn and getting Avengers gigs.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Man Ellis & Mckelvie kicked Secret Avengers out of the park.



Yes. Yes they did. SA's good for once!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mark Waid's writing of daredevil is starting to bug me a bit, not liking it as much as I liked issue 1. Art's still great, and there was some clever use of lettering when he can't hear properly.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Mark Waid's writing of daredevil is starting to bug me a bit, not liking it as much as I liked issue 1. Art's still great, and there was some clever use of lettering when he can't hear properly.



This is actually Marvel book I'm enjoying the most right now. Writing is solid, no big epic arcs for now, but fun stories
And its really the art that is soooo fukcing amazing. Also next issue Marcos Martin art


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

The art is great

and that's about it

definitely not worth purchasing


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh the writing's not bad. There's a lot of great attention to detail Waid's put into the whole blind/radar aspect of it. It's just little things that bug me that are pretty common with Waid.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 16, 2011)

I love Franklins Hitler Doom salute


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed New Avengers annual if only because of Ethan Edwards being in there. Surprised no-one mentioned him being a skrull though


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2011)

2 FF books?

ok

kinda wonder who the 4 will be

should be Doom, Spidey, Thing, and Sue


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

well I kinda think Doom will stay on Future Foundation

but I agree with you on Sue, Thing and Spider on F4


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2011)

New Avengers had ALL of the cheese


But I loved it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2011)

Avengers-The Children's Crusade,reading it is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

When is the next issue coming out again?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

I look at that and think it can't be worse than DCUO at least


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 20, 2011)

Better be for 360 ...


----------



## Sesha (Sep 21, 2011)

Meh to all these MMOs. If Marvel were cooler they'd announce a NextWave game.



Comic Book Guy said:


> When is the next issue coming out again?



No date announced so far.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what X-men Schism is al about?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 22, 2011)

civil war for x-men.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> civil war for x-men.



Seriously?

I saw #4 with Cyclops vs Wolverine,need to read #1-3 asap.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys when I want to read up on a character's history in the DCU so I know what comics to read and in what order I use 

What is the Marvel version?


----------



## Sesha (Sep 24, 2011)

I usually browse  for that, but there might be better sites for it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 24, 2011)

Wait didn't Marvel already split the X-men before in the 90's?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2011)

*Is told about Rikkie Barnes and is instrigued*

*Returns to Marvel*

*Reads all the Rikki stuff and loves it*

*Reads Onslaught Unleashed*

...

*Leaves Marvel*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hey guys when I want to read up on a character's history in the DCU so I know what comics to read and in what order I use
> 
> What is the Marvel version?



depends for quick sumeries you can use the marvel wiki...or Comicvine I suppose...but more detailed profiles for obscure characters you could also go with Marvunapp


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 25, 2011)

Sesha said:


> I usually browse  for that, but there might be better sites for it.



Yeah, I used this.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 26, 2011)

Most of the obscure characters whose comics are actually good, I pretty much follow or have read already, so I stick to the Marvel Wiki to catch up on the popular guys. Also I'm afraid that if I go to Marvunapp, I'll be sitting there for hours.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Can anyone tell me what X-men Schism is al about?



Schism is basically Cyclops and Wolverine bitch fitting each other for the umpteenth time, and Marvel editors deciding to make that the breaking point. Leading to big X-things to come for a split X-Men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Schism is basically Cyclops and Wolverine bitch fitting each other for the umpteenth time, and Marvel editors deciding to make that the breaking point. Leading to big X-things to come for a split X-Men.



it's a bit more complicated then that, Cyclops has turned the X-men into an army, and  is sending children to kill and be killed

Wolverine has put up with it like a good little soldier, but recent event sin his personal life have made him realize that this is wrong, and that their has to be more to life then just fighting the good fight


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

no in game footage yet. its not coming out any time soon.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

bullshit. Scott is doing what he's always done, leading people into survival, through necessary means

Wolverine is throwing a complete bitch fit out of the blue, again


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

next time some cult or another mind fuck Logan, scott should just go "fuck it" and kill him instead. It's not worth the hassle


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> When is the next issue coming out again?



when the pandorica opens.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> bullshit. Scott is doing what he's always done, leading people into survival, through necessary means
> 
> Wolverine is throwing a complete bitch fit out of the blue, again


 Scott, has ordered children to go out and kill, he is making all those "tough decisions" that turns good men into guys like Magneto

wolverine was right when he said "we seriously went off course if this is what its come to" Scott knew he was right thats why he had a meltdown and went to Childishly trying to hurt Logan emotionally when that backfired, he resulted to a physical alteration




Banhammer said:


> next time some cult or another mind fuck Logan, scott should just go "fuck it" and kill him instead. It's not worth the hassle


 he tried that last time, wolverine kicked his ass [and the time before that, and the time before that...]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku;40568882[B said:
			
		

> ]Scott, has ordered children to go out and kill, [/B]


Buuuuullshit

Scott is taking volunteers to stay put and defending their home against a giant robot.
Unless you mean X-Force with laura which is debatable, or Idie which he did not force, he gave her a choice to do whatever she thought was necessary and saved a lot of lives in the process, killing only terrorrists.


> he is making all those "tough decisions" that turns good men into guys like Magneto


Buuuuuullshit


> wolverine was right when he said "we seriously went off course if this is what its come to" Scott knew he was right thats why he had a meltdown and went to Childishly trying to hurt Logan emotionally when that backfired, he resulted to a physical alteration


You didn't read the same thing I did.
The only pratt in that scene was logan.





> he tried that last time, wolverine kicked his ass [and the time before that, and the time before that...]


[/QUOTE]
No the hundred magical demons in his brain made it "dificult" with their magic powers, it was hardly logan who kicked his ass. 
The only thing that allows for Logan to survive the X-Men going guillotine on his ass is the way Scott always takes it easy on him


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Buuuuullshit
> 
> Scott is taking volunteers to stay put and defending their home against a giant robot.


 he should of told them to evacuate, but their was also the messiah complex.





> Unless you mean X-Force with laura which is debatable


no it's not, You do know that in laura's mind she see's him as a corrupter of her innocence right?



> or Idie which he did not force, he gave her a choice to do whatever she thought was necessary and saved a lot of lives in the process, killing only terrorrists.


yes and it was a morally ambiguous act, yes she save lives but now she is more mentaly fucked up then before, now maybe she had to do what she did, maybe their was another option, but we wont know


> Buuuuuullshit


 if you dont think scott's choices  haven't been morally grey ur bias is worse then i thogh


> You didn't read the same thing I did.
> The only pratt in that scene was logan


 really?

I didn't see Logan take a moral cheap shot, throw the first punch, or  about to order children to their death for a pointless reason


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

This is what makes Schism good. It's a totally believable split where people can easily see either point of view.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> he should of told them to evacuate, but their was also the messiah complex


Is this english that you just spoke?



> no it's not, You do know that in laura's mind she see's him as a corrupter of her innocence right?


Clearly you don't know what the hell your talking about. Laura was a berserker assassin and a prostitute long before Scott took her in, gave her a family, friends, purpose and love interest. Not to mention anything even remotely resembling a grasp on her own mind
Her stay in X-Factor was a mistake that is as much of Scott as it is of Logan's.


> yes and it was a morally ambiguous act, yes she save lives but now she is more mentaly fucked up then before, now maybe she had to do what she did, maybe their was another option, but we wont know


What?
There was bomb going off
The bomb was to kill countless people
It was almost up
Wolverine was running like a retard and scratch the bomb to death
It's like arguing with a republican "he says we need medicare, I say we need to cut taxes on corporations, who'se right, we'll never know" 


> if you dont think scott's choices  haven't been morally grey ur bias is worse then i thogh


Scott's choices have been morally grey.
But they've been ethically spotless.
If you've think Summer has been becoming magneto then you're utterly deluded.
Scott has been trying to lead his x-men to a better way since Heroic Age
Logan is the one who took X-Force without his consent and kept with it.
Whatever moral shadiness you could pin on scott, you have to pin it tripple on logan.



> I didn't see Logan take a moral cheap shot, throw the first punch, or  about to order children to their death for a pointless reason


then you didn't read Schism


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> This is what makes Schism good. It's a totally believable split where people can easily see either point of view.



i agree, i Like civil war, but  the split in Schism is defiantly more genuine, it helps that their is a long history of strife between the 2 heads

Both core books look like their gonna be Great BTW


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Clearly you don't know what the hell your talking about. Laura was a berserker assassin and a prostitute long before Scott took her in, gave her a family, friends, purpose and love interest. Not to mention anything even remotely resembling a grasp on her own mind
> Her stay in X-Factor was a mistake that is as much of Scott as it is of Logan's.


 Their is so many things wrong with this.......

1. Logan is the one that took her in, he even adopted her, and tried to teach her their is more to life then killing, Cyclops was [like all the kids] a non factor in their lives

2. it was X-*FORCE*

3. No it was all cyclops, he  put her on the team ordered her to kill, Wolverine assaulted  Cyke a couple of times over that and putting all their lives at risk, Logan tried to get her out, but he mind was set, after second coming he put his god damned foot down


> What?
> There was bomb going off
> The bomb was to kill countless people
> It was almost up
> ...


 he made the best call he could make i think, he could of gotten creative and had the chukkoos guide her to merely neutralize them, but meh


> Scott's choices have been morally grey.
> But they've been ethically spotless.


My turn BULLLLSHIT your bias is clearly showing

X-force and keeping it a secret
Letting Illianya try and become the juggernaut
Keeping prisoners with out a trial

Ethically spotless my ass



> If you've think Summer has been becoming magneto then you're utterly deluded.


Makes many  Ethically questionable decisons in the name of Mutant kind? Check

Has lead the mutant population to their own nation? check

Has threatened human leaders not to fuck with mutants under threat of death? Check

Initiated violence with a friend and colleague over a disagreement of ethics? fucking check





> Scott has been trying to lead his x-men to a better way since Heroic Age


 he has failed


> Logan is the one who took X-Force without his consent and kept with it.


 which he did for Scott's sake cause he saw he was going of the slippery slope, and unlike scott he didnt put kids on the team, he filed it with people who were already stained with blood


> Whatever moral shadiness you could pin on scott, you have to pin it triple on logan.


 Wolverine has always been a man willing to kill, But he dose that so other dont have to, wolverine would never order a child to kill


> then you didn't read Schism


lol please please correct me then


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Calling wolverine a "head" is such a loathesome concept. he's a publicity favorite, sure, but when it comes to management material he's got no place at the table.

Nor should he want one. There's a reason why he vehemently goes out of his way to avoid making personal connections with 99% of everyone in that island.

I don't know why of his fourty teams he's in, only the ones with mutants are the ones who have to put up with him being anything other than an attack dog


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Calling wolverine a "head" is such a loathesome concept. he's a publicity favorite, sure, but when it comes to management material he's got no place at the table.


 Wolverine has shown he is a decent Field leader, and he  definitely knows how to handle threats



> Nor should he want one. There's a reason why he vehemently goes out of his way to avoid making personal connections with 99% of everyone in that island.


 really cause he is great friends with a majority of the X-men


> I don't know why of his fourty teams he's in, only the ones with mutants are the ones who have to put up with him being anything other than an attack dog


 Herp durrp wolverine has no emotional or character Depth he just stabs shit


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

You mean why is it only in the x-men books that he has a real voice? Because they aren't written by Bendis.

He leads x-force just fine. I like that Wolverine's been a more well rounded character lately.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. Logan is the one that took her in, he even adopted her, and tried to teach her their is more to life then killing,


Like hell he did.
Logan was nothing but a "please don't be like I am" person to laura
It was all the other kids who made a difrence in her life.
The fact tat Logan is an absent father is a point of plot in  the Laura X series.


> Cyclops was [like all the kids] a non factor in their lives


What part of "boss" don't you understand?
Scott was the one who saw himself with the choice of taking in a mentally disturbed wolverine level assassin and finding her a home with the other kids in the mansion or kick her out for ever everyone's safety
She owes everything to scott and shit to logan.
Or are you forgetting how they found her?



> 2. it was X-*FORCE*


Sue me.





> 3. No it was all cyclops, he  put her on the team ordered her to kill, Wolverine assaulted  Cyke a couple of times over that and putting all their lives at risk, Logan tried to get her out, but he mind was set, after second coming he put his god damned foot down


Cyclops gave her a choice like he did everyone else. 
Logan also had the choice to refuse her. 
Point in case. She made the choice to leave and Scott supported her.


> he made the best call he could make i think, he could of gotten creative and had the chukkoos guide her to merely neutralize them, but meh


If that was an option, it would have been made.
Why that wasn't, take your pick





> My turn BULLLLSHIT your bias is clearly showing


muahahaha, this is not going to be a challenge


> X-force and keeping it a secret


Founding a team that takes out threats like the legacy virus or strife by any means necessary is moraly dubious
But it has spared people from genocides.
So it is ethically spotless.





> Letting Illianya try and become the juggernaut


He let illiana try and parley with Cytorrak. The new avatar has no consequences on his record. but even if it did, Angrir was about to obliterate one city and  turn the other one against them
So he tried one smart plan out of dozens he had.
A great many deal of them specifically involving the upholding of the student's safety
Moraly dubious
Ethically spotless





> Keeping prisoners with out a trial


They'll get a trial. It just has to be one by their peers.
He just holds a different definition of peers.
You think peers means other americans.
Scott think it's other mutants.
Which is right. The victims are mutants of countless nationalities
Case in point
He does not divulge kid omega to Rogers because he wants him to be tried by mutants
Lying to rogers? Morly dubious, but ethically spotless.


> Ethically spotless my ass


That and critical thinking.
Two things that probably hurt right now





> Makes many  Ethically questionable decisons in the name of Mutant kind? Check


Leadership cares not about little things like "how old are your x-men"
Scott saves mutantkind every day
Leadership allows for the chance of smaller people to bother themselves with those things



> Has lead the mutant population to their own nation? check


Remember when that happened?
Right
When legislation was being passed to sterilize all mutants and a government sanctioned team came to send them to concentration camps
How can you possibly fault him for his decision?





> Has threatened human leaders not to fuck with mutants under threat of death? Check


Drama queen much?


> Initiated violence with a friend and colleague over a disagreement of ethics? fucking check


Initiated? Did scott plant explosives throughout their stronghold and start a mutiny mid battle?
The thickness of this conversation is staggering
bullshit pic spam is bullshit.
Scott also has three giant bugs in his brain. does that mean he's secretly part of the brood?


> he has failed


like hell


> which he did for Scott's sake cause he saw he was going of the slippery slope, and unlike scott he didnt put kids on the team, he filed it with people who were already stained with blood


Oh so you mean he took a patronizing decision, undercutting the authority of the person he swore to respect and follow under?
Some people talk about that with less pride.



> Wolverine has always been a man willing to kill, But he dose that so other dont have to,



buahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



> wolverine would never order a child to kill
> lol please please correct me then


Neither has Scott.
Hell, when Hellion went out of line there was almost hell to pay.
Logan does what has to be done yes.
But Scott chooses what has be to chosen.

One of them matters so much more than the other that is not even funny.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Wolverine has shown he is a decent Field leader, and he  definitely knows how to handle threats


Yeah, he knows his way around a STAB STAB STAB STAB mission.
Don't make him a great leader.


> really cause he is great friends with a majority of the X-men


publicity bullshit.
The only person he ever had any credible friendship with was nightcrawler.
And credible respect for scott's decision. Which was imensly bastardized in schizm.
Anything other than that was just him being a gary stu.


> Herp durrp wolverine has no emotional or character Depth he just stabs shit


So spirit nightcrawler, wolverine has been ridden of all of his violent violent violent sins and curses. He can answer only for himself
What is he gonna do?

Derp, the berserker has to get his own.




Petes12 said:


> You mean why is it only in the x-men books that he has a real voice? Because they aren't written by Bendis.


You know what wolverine's real voice is?
bub snikt bub snikt snikt bub bub. Get me some booze.
Bendis is doing just fine with wolverine


> He leads x-force just fine. I like that Wolverine's been a more well rounded character lately.



That's because X-force requires the political nuance of a ball point hammer.
It's policy on human/mutant coexistence is "don't tell anyone", it's resource managements are "phantomex drives and warren will pay for all the ammo and deadpool", it's human resources planning are "don't let wade shoot phantomex" and "don't let everyone kill everyone else"
Oh and "make sure warren goes to booty therapy"

Yes Logan is doing a fine job with the X-Force


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm 95% sure if it was reversed you would still bitch about Wolverine


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Like hell he did.
> Logan was nothing but a "please don't be like I am" person to laura
> It was all the other kids who made a difrence in her life.
> The fact tat Logan is an absent father is a point of plot in  the Laura X series.


 Wrong logan was very much a factor in her life, he wasnt after the demon thing cause, hey possessed by a demon, and all that, he thanked remy from the bottom of his heart that he was their for he when he couldn't be



> What part of "boss" don't you understand?
> Scott was the one who saw himself with the choice of taking in a mentally disturbed wolverine level assassin and finding her a home with the other kids in the mansion or kick her out for ever everyone's safety
> She owes everything to scott and shit to logan.
> Or are you forgetting how they found her?


 She attacked wolverine in the woods , then wolverine brought her to the acedmey [her shit  in uncanny was retconned]

she owes cyclops nothing but a stab in the gutt



> Sue me.
> Cyclops gave her a choice like he did everyone else.
> Logan also had the choice to refuse her.
> Point in case. She made the choice to leave and Scott supported her.


 no he gave a mentally damaged and conditioned girl an order

and while yes wolverine could of refused her, when he gave her and warpath the "one last chance to check out" [the first time he saw her after he learned what scott did] they were out side the enemy base, she had all the intell on said enemy, and rhane was being held captive, not he time to argue with her


> If that was an option, it would have been made.
> Why that wasn't, take your pick


 it was easier to have the 14 year old make the choice between letting people die or staining her soul




> Founding a team that takes out threats like the legacy virus or strife by any means necessary is moraly dubious
> But it has spared people from genocides.
> So it is ethically spotless.


 nope when ever u make the choice to actively kill some one it is any thing but spotless


> He let illiana try and parley with Cytorrak. The new avatar has no consequences on his record. but even if it did, Angrir was about to obliterate one city and  turn the other one against them So he tried one smart plan out of dozens he had.
> A great many deal of them specifically involving the upholding of the student's safety
> Moraly dubious
> Ethically spotless


  really cause a bunch of those plans involved students being put strictly into life threatening  situations

the thing with illyanna is allot like the thing with x-23 "oh her soul is already fucked what more will one more black spot hurt" 



> They'll get a trial. It just has to be one by their peers.
> He just holds a different definition of peers.
> You think peers means other americans.
> Scott think it's other mutants.
> ...


wrong their not gonna get a trial, their legal ability to hold them is even questionable

no mention of a trial has been mentioned, their plan is to just keep them in the lotus eater till they wither and die, its not like they dont have plenty of legal means for super powered individuals, even if they do need to be extradited scott cant just  gitmo these fuckers




> Leadership cares not about little things like "how old are your x-men"


 Good Leadership dose




> Remember when that happened?
> Right
> When legislation was being passed to sterilize all mutants and a government sanctioned team came to send them to concentration camps
> How can you possibly fault him for his decision?


 iam pointing out similar actions, right now not about right or wrong



> Drama queen much?


 Read the latest uncanny, while yes their was a need to say "no you dont fuck with us" he crossed aline by invading her mind and  painting all the ways he could effortlessly kill her

now who dose that sound like? sure as hell isn't Xavier


> Initiated? Did scott plant explosives throughout their stronghold and start a mutiny mid battle?
> The thickness of this conversation is staggering


Scott's Second has a vote of no confidence, when a Second sees his superior doing stupid shit he can ether follow the order see people die senselessly, or remove him from command, luckily  for scott Logan found a non third option that would of taken care of their robot problem as well

Scott didn't  Like that Logan was taking away his rock so he attacked him first emotionally and then physically


> bullshit pic spam is bullshit.


illustrating a point
like hell


> Oh so you mean he took a patronizing decision, undercutting the authority of the person he swore to respect and follow under?
> Some people talk about that with less pride.


Wolverine followed every order until cyke was going to make a pointless sacrifice, When the guy in charge makes a obviously stupid choice its up to good men to set them straight



> buahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 your laughing shows you have absolutely know knowledge about the character other then his claws, that or your trolling each is posssible


> Neither has Scott.


 wrong we've been over this, X-23 try to keep up


> Hell, when Hellion went out of line there was almost hell to pay.


not really it was rouge who warned him 





> Logan does what has to be done yes.
> But Scott chooses what has be to chosen.


 its the same thing  only one is being the man to do it the other is telling people to do it


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm 95% sure if it was reversed you would still bitch about Wolverine



and zen would still be reaming cyclops


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, he knows his way around a STAB STAB STAB STAB mission.
> Don't make him a great leader.


 he knows how to lead people in battle



> publicity bullshit.
> The only person he ever had any credible friendship with was nightcrawler.
> And credible respect for scott's decision. Which was imensly bastardized in schizm.
> Anything other than that was just him being a gary stu.


 further proving u dont know shit about wolverine

Colossus, Psylocke, Shadowcat, Northstar, Jubilee, Storm, Dommino, Warpath, Gambit, Rogue

he is real tight and history with all of them, do some reaserch


> So spirit nightcrawler, wolverine has been ridden of all of his violent violent violent sins and curses. He can answer only for himself
> What is he gonna do?
> 
> Derp, the berserker has to get his own.


 they sent him to hell, murdered tons of his friends [allot with his won body], had demons nearly assault his adopted daughter with his own body

Damn right he is gonna get some revenge, that isnt back character depth at all son



> You know what wolverine's real voice is?
> bub snikt bub snikt snikt bub bub. Get me some booze.
> Bendis is doing just fine with wolverine


Confirmed troll

whats wrong you made cause wolverine gets more spotlight thin your favorite b-lister?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

> Colossus,


Gary Stu relation. Colossus is an artist of beauty who values a peaceful life with his love interest, and believes in the use of strength to help other people's lives.
He has nothing in common with wolverine. The only time they spend together is when he wants to be angry without actually hurting anyone


> Psylocke,


There is nothing to their relationship
Betty is a british highbrow sophisticated mind. She's a family person, and a devoted one with a solid grasp of her own identity. The necessity of cruelty is the only thing she shares with wolverine and it is the smallest part of her


> Shadowcat


You mean one of the countless children he mentored into war


> , Northstar,


The guy he killed without hesitation when the Hand was controlling him, deply traumatizing him,  and yet never gave that fact a second thought?
Yeah, you can look at current alpha flight and see how much love Jean Pierre still has for just about any of them.
The action aversive civilized gay olimpic athlete, who sacrifices convenience and personal freedom for the smallestof sakes of duty has eeeeeverything to do with wolverine


> Jubilee,


the other of a long list of children he willingly endangers?
He's protective of her. But his relationship to her has been perfectly hollow for years.


> Storm,


Gary stu relationship of lies
The thing about nightcrawler is that he saw the sinner in logan and he tried to save him like a catholic would do.
If storm knew half of the shit logan has gotten himself into, she would have catapulted him into space years ago.



> Dommino,


Gary Stu relationship of pussy
Logan is nothing to her but a surrogate of cable and a meat shield when in a spot of trouble


> Warpath,


the native american wolverine


> Gambit,


they have no particular friendship or relationship


> Rogue


The first person after any of the founding x-men who should kick logan's ass for what he said in schism.
The only relationship with logan is that they both know pain, but Rogue's pain comes through no real fault of her own
There are many simetrics to logan, but there are few who are more oposite to him than him. There is nothing to their relationship other than rogue's twisted daddy issues, (and mommy issues too, Logan has a history with Mystique)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

the rest of your quotes were too derpy to merit adressing


----------



## Bushido Style (Sep 26, 2011)

Nova is back


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Gary Stu relation. Colossus is an artist of beauty who values a peaceful life with his love interest, and believes in the use of strength to help other people's lives.
> He has nothing in common with wolverine. The only time they spend together is when he wants to be angry without actually hurting anyone
> 
> There is nothing to their relationship
> ...



Do you even see how much of an ass you're making of your self

you say my responses are "derpy" yet the crux of most of your argument is "their different from each other so they cant actually be friends" which is bull shit, believe it or not when wolverine isn't killing people or angsting, he seems like a cool guy to be around, which is why he has  all the friends he dose

allot of these people, are well adjusted adults that realize wolverine has had a different life from them, and  do their best to not judge

who  have a shown you have no actual understanding of wolverine as a character or the relationship he has with many of the people i listed other then a skin deep skim of Wikipedia at the most, no better then saying "superman is a lame boyscout that is unrelatable", and now your  sounding outright trollish instead of kinda trollish.

in fact your strict stance of "cyclops is right no matter what" makes me wonder if we were even having a real conversation u were just  yucking it up by bating me, if so i have been a fool and good on you sir, if not then i have equally wasted my time talking about a character u have no real understanding of


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

my argument is that their "friendship" is based on nothing other then "I'm wolverine, therefore you really like me" and not in some deeper appreciation of each other's character.
It's not like no one gave it to him. Kurt gave it to him. Cable in some ways gave it to him. Even scott and emma were able to give that to him.
everyone else is just a publicity stunt
And you fail time after time to proove me wrong.

That wolverine demeaning all of the atrocities that the kids have been through and patronizing them as unable to defend themselves is wrong.
They're X-Men.
They know what it means.
Saying that Scott turned children into "soldiers" and "cold blooded killers" is beyond dense
The guy who shot a bus full of children with a rocket? the woman who sicked a giant sentinel on six million lives? Those turned them into soldiers
Scott stopped them from turning into cold blooded killers
Logan is just a retard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Whereins kids say Screw You Zen-Aku_


 As a fan of the nxm [gen hope could of gone to die for all i care] i am very thankful to wolverine for saving their Dumb but Brave asses

People are always willing to die for a cause, its up to responsible adults to make sure they dont die for nothing



> you have tp be this dense on purpose.
> 
> The giant sentinel turns metal into his own parts
> There was a boat on his way to utopia. Did you see what happened to it?


 the thing isn't moving that fast, they go the other way genius like they are about too




Banhammer said:


> my argument is that their "friendship" is based on nothing other then "I'm wolverine, therefore you really like me" and not in some deeper appreciation of each other's character.
> It's not like no one gave it to him. Kurt gave it to him. Cable in some ways gave it to him. Even scott and emma were able to give that to him.
> everyone else is just a publicity stunt
> And you fail time after time to proove me wrong.


 i dont need to prove you wrong cause u said nothing other then their different so they dont like him, Wolverine and Pete have fought together for years and joined at the same time, have gone to get drinks together, they have formed a great  sense of team work with each other in battle, They have had heart to heart talks over faith, life and death, and art ,Pete was in a relationship with what is basically Logan's little sister, 

and your saying all that isn't enough to form a friendship over? Asinine


> That wolverine demeaning all of the atrocities that the kids have been through and patronizing them as unable to defend themselves is wrong.
> They're X-Men.
> They know what it means.
> Saying that Scott turned children into "soldiers" and "cold blooded killers" is beyond dense
> ...


They weren't supposed to be X-men they are supposed to be students , Scott failed that.

 his failures turned them into soldiers, and killers in a few of their cases, and instead of distancing then from the war zone he thrust them further into it cause Scott's war effort need more bodies, and it made things easier, Anole even said once "were not X-men Were Cannon Fodder" and it was true Pixie isn't an X-man she is General Scott's Personal Taxi service

 that was wrong

How you can Fault Wolverine for saying enough is enough these kids should get a  some what semblance of a normal life and not be training to one day kill is beyond me

like you cant even go" well he makes a bit of a point but i still disagree" you oblivious biasness just has u go "lol wolvern is teh retarded scott is right"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

please, re-insert that post on google translate, and try again


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaah generation hope



Will the moments where you keep shoving Wolverine's hypocrisy down his throat ever end?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Aaah generation hope
> 
> 
> 
> Will the moments where you keep shoving Wolverine's hypocrisy down his throat ever end?


yes very  nice speech and i coincide that their is some merit to it

but the "Stand and fight for a purpose" method you cant do that every fight, and u shouldn't do that when what you'll lose is more valuable then what you'll win

In  this case  the "Hope" for mutant kind, and for what?

because general cyclopes doesn't want to lose  his worthless rock , they have other options other then their little asteroid


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

their rock is where they ran to when their home raised laws to torture and sterilize them
There is no where else to run to.
It has cost them almost everything to keep it afloat.
To abandon it is to say "mutants cannot have a home. They will always come and always tear it down"
Utopia means somewhere where mutants can unite no matter what. 
They run from Utopia, they will never stop running

Now stop talking about people who have gone through more war in a year than anyone has any right to have ever seen their entire lives as if they aren't some sheltered posh kids from the 'burbs


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

But they shouldn't have, they shouldn't have been in any of those fights.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> their rock is where they ran to when their home raised laws to torture and sterilize them
> There is no where else to run to.


Wrong, The law was repealed, Steve Rogers in in charge, and the mad man that mad that shit happen is gone

Utopia's Purpose Died at the begging of the heroic age


> It has cost them almost everything to keep it afloat.
> To abandon it is to say "mutants cannot have a home. They will always come and always tear it down"
> Utopia means somewhere where mutants can unite no matter what.
> They run from Utopia, they will never stop running


 in the end it s just a rock, they sink it  they can rebuild as long as they have a reason to

If they lose hope and the kids then every thing the fought and sacrificed for becomes pointless


> Now stop talking about people who have gone through more war in a year than anyone has any right to have ever seen their entire lives as if they aren't some sheltered posh kids from the 'burbs


 the point is those kids shouldn't have gone through that and its wrong to put them through more when they dont have to


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2011)

Bushido Style said:


> Nova is back



Oh thank god.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Thorn said:


> Oh thank god.



look at who is writing and drawing


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

didnt see that... oh poor nova, he's facing the same fate as cable!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

Thorn said:


> Oh thank god.



Odd my reaction was the exact opposite.

 Loeb


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

Just posting that image is really silly considering

Point One
Written by JEPH LOEB, BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS, MATT FRACTION, ED BRUBAKER, FRED VAN LENTE, CHRIS YOST, DAVID LAPHAM & MORE
Art by ED MCGUINNESS, BRIAN HITCH, TERRY DODSON, SALVADOR LARROCA, RYAN STEGMAN, JAVIER PULIDO, ROBERTO DE LA TORRE & MORE
FOC – 10/17/11, ON SALE – 11/2/11


----------



## Light Bringer (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, Loeb.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Light Bringer said:


> Oh, Loeb.
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.



Nova is alive....it might be worth it


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Just posting that image is really silly considering
> 
> Point One
> Written by JEPH LOEB, BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS, MATT FRACTION, ED BRUBAKER, FRED VAN LENTE, CHRIS YOST, DAVID LAPHAM & MORE
> ...



not really. Loeb and Mcguinness are doing the Nova story, and Loeb's going to do cosmic stuff apparently afterwards. The other writers and artists will be on totally different stories.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

Taleran likes Mcguiness so he'll probably like the Nova story


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

mcguinness is a fun artist but he kinda needs the right material to be used properly. not anything serious that's for sure. really he'd be great for a kid's line of a comics.

that's not meant to be insulting to him at all either.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

I mean I could see why people like him

I just don't


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Nova is alive....it might be worth it



He was never dead


----------



## Thorn (Sep 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> look at who is writing and drawing



Just now looked...but...still...Nova...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy Fuck Balls Aja is drawing more Secret Avengers.


*Spoiler*: _Secret Avengers #18 Preview_


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh fuck,it's Bruce ...Lee.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 6, 2011)

my measured, thoughtful response to children's crusade goes here i guess



Lucaniel said:


> patriot is such a stupid cunt i hate him!





Lucaniel said:


> oh hurr durr everything bad about m-day is about to be reversed
> 
> clearly i, a 15 year old non-mutant cap fanboy fuckhead should get to make a decision about it
> 
> ...


----------



## Es (Oct 6, 2011)

Justice is cooler anyways


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow I remember when people speculated about Loeb getting his hands on Nova back during the Cable teasers, with about as much dread as Marvel mystics talking about Dormammu, and now it all comes true, this is just too much.



Taleran said:


> Holy Fuck Balls Aja is drawing more Secret Avengers.


----------



## Es (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 8, 2011)

If it's anything but Bucky making a return I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing him in FI was stupid.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 8, 2011)

Bucky back as Cap America?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Killing him in FI was stupid.



That it was. I won't start, but I could go on for quite a while with reasons WHY I think its stupid, but I feel like i'd just be preaching to the choir.

So yea, I'd love to see him back. Although Im not sure I'd want him to be Captain America. He needs his "Nightwing".


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nomad is available and sort of the perfect identity for him.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

for some reason him coming back would upset me just as much as when he died.  Fuck you Fraction


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Nomad is available and sort of the perfect identity for him.



naw Ronin would be a  much better fit


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ronin? Is that a name associated with Cap at marvel? Nomad's kind of a similar idea, its the 'I feel totally disconnected from the world right now' cap identity.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> naw Ronin would be a  much better fit



Ronin's not a codename accosiated with Cap though...it acoosiated with Hawkeye and Echo, but it' not a codename Bucky would pick up if he came back.


----------



## Es (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm cool with just plain Bucky


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Ronin? Is that a name associated with Cap at marvel? Nomad's kind of a similar idea, its the 'I feel totally disconnected from the world right now' cap identity.



not its not associated with cap, but it is more associated with guys like Bucky

Dangerous individuals looking for their place in the world

Besides the costume is bad ass


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2011)

ohhhh right the hawkeye/echo costume. sad that I forgot that, its not like it was long ago. 

eh don't really think the ninja look suits bucky very well. Where as something 'nomad-ish' would probably be close to his winter soldier look.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Buck would work better in a red white blue, and black version of the former then the latter.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 9, 2011)

lol well thats a really outdated look obviously. I was thinking closer to somewhere between girlbucky's nomad costume and his winter soldier look.


----------



## Es (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm cool with him keeping his winter soldier look but just going by Bucky


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

Same here. Wouldn't mind Nomad though. Forgot that the pretty cool girl Nomad died.

EDIT: Although I'd rather him not be in the Capverse too much, since if he's too closely associated with Cap he still comes off kinda sidekickish.

I'd love to see him and Fury go off and do something super badass.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd find it hilarious if this was all a decoy and Bucky wasn't coming back


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

If that's the case it is all your fucking fault.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 9, 2011)

Onore Di$ney.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If that's the case it is all your fucking fault.



yes 

yes it would be


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yes
> 
> yes it would be



You monster!


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh fuck you Loeb, you killed off the Falcon! Unforgiveable!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

he did?

and man, what if its just a 'what if' story about multiple winter soldiers?


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> he did?
> 
> and man, what if its just a 'what if' story about multiple winter soldiers?





All of my hate, I may be overreacting a little but it's Loeb so I can't be sure


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

So reading the latest Thunderbolts...and i've got a question

Has Calvin Zabo's Mr. Hyde's persona always been British? because I don't remember the Hyde persona talking like this in his other non thunderbolts appearences


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think so, the first time I saw Hyde was in World Trust and he just sounded like a insane douchebag same with all of the times he appeared in Hulk although he could just be him wanting to act like the actual Mr Hyde but who knows


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems like the Children Crusade becoming more cliche?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Seems like the Children Crusade becoming more cliche?



As long as Cheung is drawing I'm game to almost anything.

Now Fear Itself exhausted by Immonen love a while ago.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> As long as Cheung is drawing I'm game to almost anything.
> 
> Now Fear Itself exhausted by Immonen love a while ago.



Fear Itself is such a waste of my time...I seriously could have done without it this year.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Could just not read it


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2011)

any comic where thor knocks the hulk to the other side of the planet cant be thaaaat bad


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Meh I liked it, it started slow but I've seen worse


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

I hear something about a spider island and Cap is mutated into spider form?  Wut?


----------



## Id (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol. why's his right hand circled too?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Didn't Mephisto try to trick Ghost Rider once by looking like Jesus?


----------



## Es (Oct 11, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Didn't Mephisto try to trick Ghost Rider once by looking like Jesus?



It was some other demon taking the form I think but yeah


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

_Fear Itself #5 has reported orders of around 91,000. Fear Itself #6 has 93,000. Amazing Spider-Man #669 was 57,000, but #670 is now 58,000. Avengers #16 was 60,000 but  #17 is now 61,500. FF #8 was 52,000, FF #9 is 53,000. Not only have the sales of competitors not collapsed as some predicted, but they seem to have prospered._


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Tom Brevoort occasionally talks about how new comic readers means more potential Marvel readers when dismissing the perceived DC threat, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2011)

So we don't have an ICON thread but 2 issues in and the third arc of Casanova looks to be the best of the bunch and that is scary.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 11, 2011)

i assume you mean in a good way


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, especially when it is coming out along side Fraction's other Marvel work.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2011)

*IT'S COMING.*​










teases Marvel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2011)

It'd better be the release of Moore's Miracleman.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So we don't have an ICON thread but 2 issues in and the third arc of Casanova looks to be the best of the bunch and that is scary.



it's good

but fuck paying $5 for each issue


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _Fear Itself #5 has reported orders of around 91,000. Fear Itself #6 has 93,000. Amazing Spider-Man #669 was 57,000, but #670 is now 58,000. Avengers #16 was 60,000 but  #17 is now 61,500. FF #8 was 52,000, FF #9 is 53,000. Not only have the sales of competitors not collapsed as some predicted, but they seem to have prospered._



DC is failing?No surprising!!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *IT'S COMING.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

it better be Miracleman


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> DC is failing?No surprising!!!



thats not a sign of their failure 

it means some of the people who picked up the new DC stuff were new or returning people, not the fans who were already buying comics


----------



## Cromer (Oct 12, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> DC is failing?No surprising!!!



No, it just means people are going to comic shops because of DC, and picking up some Marvel while they're at it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

My bad.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *IT'S COMING.*​
> teases Marvel.




3 Things happen next May when this announcement is for.


-The Avengers movie comes out.
-The 2 fallout of Fear Itself books finish
and
-Avengers X-Sanction ends.

Now putting together those pieces I think we can only deduce one thing.

That is the moment where the entire Marvel Universe will be at a single point and there is still one major plot yet to be wrapped up.

It is going to be *Age of Ultron.*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that is something I would like to read


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope I can do this here...

I'm starting some comics that I currently own that was handed down to me from my older brothers; I have The Avengers, a lot of them. Initiative, I think and The New Avengers. I haven't checked through the other boxes yet, but most of my comics are Star Wars, Batman, Spider-man, Super-man and some others. I plan on getting more, hopefully. Unfortunately, I don't know what order to read them in and they are all scattered about and in different boxes. First time I've read comics like this before. So my question is, where in The Avengers comics should I start, or rather which is the first release (or how to tell)? :sweat


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

for storylines Bendis' run is probably the best place to start.

Busiuek's and Perez's run is very good and worth a read


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 14, 2011)

> for storylines Bendis' run is probably the best place to start.
> 
> Busiuek's and Perez's run is very good and worth a read



(if this is at me) Is that what the comic is called?  If so, I'll dig through the boxes and search for it. If not, what's the title of it?

=======​
Okay, just did another check through for The Avengers comics so I could get their titles. In the one box I have with me right now holds a whole bunch of Avengers: The Initiative comics titled as such (one has two Iron Men on it), some called "(World war Hulk) Avengers: The Initiative", and some titled as (Secret Invasion) Avengers: The Initiative. >.>


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2011)

Those are recent titles try this



Or this


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Initiative is about loser avengers training noobs to be part of new super teams around the country.


----------



## Es (Oct 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Initiative is about loser avengers training noobs to be part of new super teams around the country.



Hank Pym and evry other classic >>>>> your opinions


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2011)

it was skrull hank!


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright, I'll see if I have those in the boxes!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I hope I can do this here...
> 
> I'm starting some comics that I currently own that was handed down to me from my older brothers; I have The Avengers, a lot of them. Initiative, I think and The New Avengers. I haven't checked through the other boxes yet, but most of my comics are Star Wars, Batman, Spider-man, Super-man and some others. I plan on getting more, hopefully. Unfortunately, I don't know what order to read them in and they are all scattered about and in different boxes. First time I've read comics like this before. So my question is, where in The Avengers comics should I start, or rather which is the first release (or how to tell)? :sweat



New Avengers 1 by Brian Bendis and David Finch literally starts an entire era for modern Marvel that lasts for several years, so that's as good a place to start as any if you do have the whole series. Otherwise, any Avengers series written by Bendis is going to be important to get a feel for modern Marvel events (at least the ones not happening in space).

Avengers Initiative starts after New Avengers.


----------



## Es (Oct 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> it was skrull hank!



Pfft even Skrull imposter Hank had badass moments, look at Beyond! and try to tell me it's not true


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2011)

So Rick Remender is taking over Secret Avengers after Ellis. With Gabriel Hardman from Hulk doing the art.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2011)

wonder if he'll continue both his current marvel series

edit: interesting line up too


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 15, 2011)

Remender and Captain Britain :ho 

This series has crazy potential now. Good shit.


----------



## Es (Oct 15, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So Rick Remender is taking over Secret Avengers after Ellis. With Gabriel Hardman from Hulk doing the art.



Ooh         .


----------



## Es (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Oh fuck yes!


----------



## Bushido Style (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow is that The Runaways? Man, I'm looking forward to that. Molly vs Mettle should be gold. 



And it looks like Storm is finally joining the Avengers. It's about damn time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

hmmm that's a weird choice


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm trade waiting Avengers Academy so hard.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2011)

Es said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL OF MY LOVE


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2011)

ha, molly is of course punching someone who wasn't even looking for a fight


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)

Es said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been forever since I've read Runaways. I liked how its was like reading a manga but in color. 2014 for the possible live action is forever so far away


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that Julie Power I see as well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Its been forever since I've read Runaways. I liked how its was like reading a manga but in color. 2014 for the possible live action is forever so far away



I hope the movie comes out so I can buy the inevitable Runaways Omnibus.


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2011)

Well so much for that bit on the last page.


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

Ultron is going to be a major player next year. Just self contained in the Avengers.


----------



## Thor (Oct 16, 2011)

New Secret Avengers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2011)

ooh Captain Britain and the original Human Torch


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 16, 2011)

that is absolutely not a new look Hawkman is starting to have


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 16, 2011)

ive seen pym on the team too in another picture


----------



## Id (Oct 16, 2011)

Cable is going to troll the Avengers roster.


----------



## Light Bringer (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's hope it's true.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> New Secret Avengers.



I'm liking this.  Is that supposed to be Dark Beast?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2011)

normal beast. its the artist from doctor voodoo


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2011)

Ant Man positioned himself very strategically.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2011)

hes in front of black widow, except her front leg...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2011)

Dexter author Jeff Lindsay to write some original stories set in Dexter Universe not adaptions for MARVEL comics


----------



## Thor (Oct 18, 2011)

Wolverine got cloned by Norman Osborn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Dexter author Jeff Lindsay to write some original stories set in Dexter Universe not adaptions for MARVEL comics



unless one of those stories is "Dexter Vs. The Punisher" i dont care.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 19, 2011)

Captain Britain? I have so many comics to get and so little money.  

I'll just read what I have for now randomly I guess. 

The New Secret Avengers image looks nice though.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2011)

> The group revealed that this coming year, a crossover is in the offing for Marvel characters including the leads of "Venom," "Ghost Rider," "Hulk" and "X-23." However, the story will technically all take place within the pages of "Venom" with issues being labeled #13, 13.1, 13.2, 13.3, 13.4 and finally concluding in #14.



Why goddamn it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

because of money?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2011)

No If you want to tell them all in the Ghost Rider books call it #13, #14, #15, #16, #17, #18


----------



## Glued (Oct 19, 2011)

So I heard the Kree are invading, in which book does this take place?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 19, 2011)

Kree invading?where?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah wtf where is this happening?

were they in FF las week I forgot I only quickly browsed that issue


----------



## illmatic (Oct 21, 2011)

The cover price of Marvel’s Point One is $5.99


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2011)

theyre in FF and invading someone but I wasn't really clear on who


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Daredevil #4 was awesome as usual. Matt fucking up 6 guys with nightvision was awesome and hilarious 
Not to mention Matt gets to bone _another_ hot chick without even having to try

I like this run already more then Bendis/Brubaker stuff


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2011)

There really should be more talk about secret avengers.


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Ant Man positioned himself very strategically.





Petes12 said:


> hes in front of black widow, except her front leg...



exactly
such an amplified fart at point blank range could potentially kill a man
also girl farts smell the worst


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 27, 2011)

WATXM(Wolverine and the X-men)is such funny to read.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 27, 2011)

Could one or more of you geniuses help me out:

In the Marvel "Fear Itself" run, what are all the issues where Colossus takes on the power of the Juggernaut?


----------



## Es (Oct 27, 2011)

Uncanny X-Men 541-543

Or was it 540 I can't quite remember


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 27, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Could one or more of you geniuses help me out:
> 
> In the Marvel "Fear Itself" run, what are all the issues where Colossus takes on the power of the Juggernaut?



the one where he actually does anything is 543

So I'm guessing the story arc, the fear itself tie-in is like 540 onwards
Maybe 541


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. Your country owes you a great debt.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> There really should be more talk about secret avengers.



It was amazing, with good writing by Ellis and AMAZING art by Aja.

And there really should be more talk about Captain America & Bucky. My only issue with it is that I wouldn't mind a few more WWII stories. But what a way to end it.


----------



## Es (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm possibly late but


----------



## Es (Oct 28, 2011)

Also has anyone been reading Red Skull?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 29, 2011)

Es said:


> Also has anyone been reading Red Skull?



Yess. Its not on par with Magneto Testament in general but this issue was the most interesting sofar

Loved the part where Johann was about to kill Magneto.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 4, 2011)

> Marvel has canceled its Victor Von Doom miniseries before its planned debut at the end of the month.
> 
> ?I see word is out about Victor Von Doom,? writer Nick Spencer tweeted this morning, referring to a post at Kabooooom. ?Trust me, no one is more bummed about this than I am.?
> 
> ...





I was actually looking forward to Becky's stuff too.  Her covers are hot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2011)

No Doom makes me a sad panda


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 4, 2011)

Doom is not happy about this ridiculous decision.:sanji


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah I gotta admit I was interested due to the covers, too bad.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

The Defenders - The book Fraction says will explain "everything that has ever happened in the Marvel Universe,"

Read More:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah i'm a sad panda twice this week

No Destroyers for me


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The Defenders - The book Fraction says will explain "everything that has ever happened in the Marvel Universe,"
> 
> Read More:



I'm not looking insanely forward for this
Which is weird.
I love namor and I love strange.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm not looking insanely forward for this
> Which is weird.
> I love namor and I love strange.



it's Fraction, No one blames you.


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

well, at least he's promising complexity
FI could've used some of that


----------



## shit (Nov 7, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> I was actually looking forward to Becky's stuff too.  Her covers are hot.



sad about the doom series, lol at the other three


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2011)

what the heck was all winners squad?

and fraction might've fallen before the almighty event comic challenge like pretty much everyone but i still generally enjoy his stuff. And I'm sure its part PR spin but calling it casanova avengers is intriguing.

dodson art doesn't appeal to me though


----------



## shit (Nov 8, 2011)

aaron gets the next event, then hopefully remender or hickman


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 8, 2011)

Why is Marvel cancelling awesome stories?

Is it the Di$ney execs?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2011)

some kind of big budget cut.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 8, 2011)

It's not like you can judge the quality of a writer by their event work, I don't think I really liked any event I've read.


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Ah i'm a sad panda twice this week
> 
> No Destroyers for me



I wanted to read it to seek refuge from X-Sanction


----------



## mali (Nov 8, 2011)

Defenders seems interesting.

Im still waiting on the new Nova.


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2011)

Point one is out tomorrow


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish they would cancel x-sanction ;\

But even worse than involving x-men and avengers it probably is a prelude to their phoenix event next year so no chance of that happening.


----------



## Es (Nov 8, 2011)

It's gonna be so bad



> what the heck was all winners squad?



It was an early marvel Superhero team, the current Mini by Jenkins introduced new characters and put a new spin on old ones. I hear it was pretty good.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 9, 2011)

It also got cancelled in mid-run, too. The Twelve is also something similar, dealing with Marvel's early stuff... and apparently it'll be finishing off eventually in the future. An enjoyable series, but damn it isn't way, way behind schedule.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Point One was Pointless. It was like reading online previews for books coming out next week, except they won't. I mean no section of it was really poorly written or anything, I liked the Dr Strange thing, but the whole thing was so unsatisfying and the only tease I thought did its job well was actually Loeb's thing- even though it was exactly what I expected it to be.

Although the framing story about the Watcher was interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

Point One overall sucked

I liked the AOA X Men storyline and I liked (kinda) new Hitch art but man I'm glad I didn't pay $6 for what's basically a glorified trailer that doesn't offer up anything we didn't already know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2011)

I hate my self for liking the nova stuff


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Point One overall sucked
> 
> I liked the AOA X Men storyline and I liked (kinda) new Hitch art but man I'm glad I didn't pay $6 for what's basically a glorified trailer that doesn't offer up anything we didn't already know.



except introduce some new twin characters... which hilariously marvel failed to tease us with where they'd show up next. 

And yeah oddly I did like the Nova thing too. Even though I knew it'd be nova running to tell everyone bout phoenix, that last page with the dead planet and then the plant was pretty cool.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought Nova had some cool art and I didn't hate it

but I also didn't really care for it either.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr Strange was my favorite one even though it totally failed to excite me for defenders.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2011)

Strange was ok

I'm still really excited for this series

probably more than I should be

I think I will always and forever be excited about a new Fraction title if only for his Casanova work

:[


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2011)

I feel kinda dirty for liking the Nova stuff in Point One...i'm just going to end up angry and dissapointed by the end of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

I think Marvel might be in trouble of sorts :-/

Oh well, time for another movie.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

previous post, I misread what someone said on twitter in one of their updates.



Banhammer said:


> I think Marvel might be in trouble of sorts :-/
> 
> Oh well, time for another movie.



I don't see why.  Marvel is now part of Disney that is one of the biggest media corporations ever.

They should be able to do the same amount of mainstream advertisement as DC for their comics


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of the alternate looks in Point One were interesting.

But Point One itself reads nothing like an extended preview. Which really sucks.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

who else is liking punisher?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

MAX?

cause that's the only one worth reading


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

no not max fuck off! 

I mean max is fine but honestly I prefer Rucka's book.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

it's things like that that prove you suck petes

:|


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

You're crazy to not like it. Rucka's a great writer, and the art is quite nice too.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

art is great
also he killed the new vulture, which was a good move


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

it's just

I already get everything I would want out of gritty violent Punisher from MAX, why would I want a toned down lighter version of the comic

That's why I also liked Remender's run cause he did some fun wacky things with it.


----------



## shit (Nov 16, 2011)

cuz it's in 616, durr


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's just
> 
> I already get everything I would want out of gritty violent Punisher from MAX, why would I want a toned down lighter version of the comic
> 
> That's why I also liked Remender's run cause he did some fun wacky things with it.



Because it's very different from max. And it's not exactly disneyfied either. 

You wouldn't skip snyder's detective comics just because you were already reading batman inc would you? 

Also it's better than Max


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't read Punisher, but I just heard the word Rucka and now I'm automatically considering changing my mind on the issue


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2011)

You almost convinced me to read it Petes

then you said it was better than MAX

no deal


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2011)

oh well that makes sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

btw that was sarcasm


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

parallax isn't here to enjoy comics
he's here to be right about comics
or at least be right as far as he knows


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

yep

doesn't help that I read the first two issues when they first came out and was bored


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

well if a wedding getting shot up bores you, I guess you're better off sticking with frank punching three thugs in the face and an elektra cameo


----------



## Thor (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh shit.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2011)

_PunisherMAX will conclude with February's issue #22, the final chapter of writer Jason Aaron and artist Steve Dillon's epic Kingpin storyline. The mature readers series was relaunched in 2009 following Garth Ennis' landmark 60-issue run, and has been a consistent favorite with critics. Aaron was quick to point out via Twitter that the series is ending as opposed to being canceled. "PunisherMax is ending the way I always intended it. It was not canceled,"_

Read More:


----------



## FeiHong (Nov 17, 2011)

is Avenging Spiderman a good read?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 17, 2011)

shit said:


> *People in the Comics Section aren't* here to enjoy comics
> *They're* here to be right about comics
> or at least be right as far as *they* know



Corrected.

And now it looks like the only Marvel minority/woman book which will survive the cancellation bug is Daken. These cuts are honestly surreal.


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

this just hit me
you think marvel's gearing up to copy DC and pull a massive relaunching?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2011)

No. 

They would of waited to relaunch the X-Men. The X-Men is still one of Marvel's big titles plus one that had never previously been renumbered. 

The Point One one-shot that just came out would become useless when it is suppose to be the foundation for 2012.
---------------------------------
If sarcasm was intended point make it more obvious next time


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

it wasn't intended 

X-Men's just one title tho
and renumbering is only special once, so if they do it again, it's no big deal
and then you can just add those back to the original numbering later on any damn way, classic marvel


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

no they have no reason to


----------



## shit (Nov 17, 2011)

reason = sales


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2011)

but with the whole .1 issue and recent relaunching of a few series it would be kinda weird

I mean they're always relaunching a title every quarter but I don't see them doing it on a wide scale.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

shit said:


> reason = sales



all they could do is make almost all their characters less interesting than they are

cept maybe spiderman


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2011)

shit said:


> this just hit me
> you think marvel's gearing up to copy DC and pull a massive relaunching?



They don't need to, Marvel is always in a more fluid process with their books they have been stealth relaunching stuff for like 2 years.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2011)

and so Black Panther and the newest Ghost Rider series bites the dust as well...with Ghost Rider goes another book with a female lead...and Black Panther another book that I kinda liked


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2011)

well, my cbs guy was saying that marvel was deriding the whole new 52 thing, but that they were also gearing up to copy it if it was majorly successful
and he goes to like vendor conventions and whatnot, but iono
I haven't talked with him since the 52 came out, just had my comics mailed to me since I moved once again


----------



## Thor (Nov 18, 2011)

Punisher Max is getting cancelled.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2011)

Newsarama and Bleeding Cool are reporting that Daken is getting axed as well apparently

So that makes like what eight, nine books I think cancelled?

Herc
All Winners Squad
Alpha Flight
Victor Von Doom
Destroyers
Black Panther
Daken
X-23
Punisher Max
Ghost Rider

scratch that ten books and I think i'm forgetting some...should we start guessing which book gets axed next?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2011)

Marvel  has been teasing "Its Coming". I think its possible some new ongoing series will start from the events of this event.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 18, 2011)

Thor said:


> Punisher Max is getting cancelled.



That series was meant to end at a certain point though.


----------



## Es (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## hehey (Nov 23, 2011)

So i just discovered that there was a superhero called "Thor girl"... like marvel just took Thor's name and stuck the word "girl" after it and called it a new superhero.... and i thought it was the laziest thing ive ever seen in comics.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2011)

hehey said:


> So i just discovered that there was a superhero called "Thor girl"... like marvel just took Thor's name and stuck the word "girl" after it and called it a new superhero.... and i thought it was the laziest thing ive ever seen in comics.



Not really, she's an alien princess who idolized Thor after he rescued her from Thanos so she named herself after him in the hope that she could be more like him


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

WATXM#2: Awesome Bobby skills,but Hank made a mistake.
X-23#17: Laura babysitting the Richards kids,chaos and a boyfriend  wants to bang her madly.:ho


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

thor girl is indeed one of the worst characters I've ever encountered in comics


----------



## Es (Nov 25, 2011)

What's so bad about her?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2011)

Double-shipping is gonna hurt Marvel's story quality over the next year...just when DC finally upped their game in terms of good books.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Es said:


> What's so bad about her?



everything


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> everything



Ditto.

DC has yet to produce a single book that comes close to Marvel's X-Force, or SHIELD.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

Id said:


> Ditto.
> 
> DC has yet to produce a single book that comes close to Marvel's X-Force, or SHIELD.



morrison's stuff is just as good much of the time
early B&R has some of my favorite issues ever of anything


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2011)

shit said:


> morrison's stuff is just as good much of the time
> early B&R has some of my favorite issues ever of anything



True but I mean recent times, pointing out the new reboot. Out of those new titles,  nothing really stands out.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

Id said:


> DC has yet to produce a single book that comes close to Marvel's X-Force, or SHIELD.



I wouldn't be surprised to see a few of them get close to x-force level once they get rolling, after all we're still only at issue 3 for them all. 

Also haven't been reading SHIELD since vol 1 ended, kinda stopped caring


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2011)

S.H.I.E.L.D is a giant ball of self-indulgent crap, large ideas without the heart to give them meaning. Hickman can kiss my arse.

I'll give you X-Force though; but there are a number of books, Animal Man and Demon Knights among which I've read, that can reach that level of awesomeness.

Mind you, I binged on X-Force due to Petes' recommendation; I might not have found it as awesome otherwise.


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

Cromer said:


> S.H.I.E.L.D is a giant ball of self-indulgent crap, large ideas without the heart to give them meaning. Hickman can kiss my arse.
> 
> I'll give you X-Force though; but there are a number of books, Animal Man and Demon Knights among which I've read, that can reach that level of awesomeness.
> 
> Mind you, I binged on X-Force due to Petes' recommendation; I might not have found it as awesome otherwise.



you'd only find x-force awesome if you had even remotely good taste


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

kills me that daken just started being a good book and it's gonna be over after this arc or w/e


----------



## Es (Nov 25, 2011)

Captain America and Bucky is also pretty good


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

well that's a flashback book, so how long was it gonna last anyhow


----------



## Es (Nov 25, 2011)

The next arc takes place in the present



> First off, unlike the current arc, my issues are unfolding in the present. There are some important and emotional flashbacks to the end of World War II, but the real threat -- and its consequences -- weigh completely in the modern Marvel Universe!
> 
> This story digs into the what really becomes the legacy of these characters. What happens when someone else tries to take up the identity of Bucky after a Bucky "dies?" What's it like to try to live up to an impossible standard you set for yourself? Every character in the arc wrestles with the idea of their legacy in a different way. We even introduce a new villain who resurrects the mantle of an old foe -- and he's one that cuts emotionally deep for our Bucky, Cap, and for our guest-star, Jim Hammond (AKA The Original Human Torch).


----------



## shit (Nov 25, 2011)

guffaw             .


----------



## Es (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm digging the new arc already because it has Adam II mentioned in the solicits


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Dr. Doom up to anything cool currently? If so, is it in a book where I'm not forced to read about the Fantastic Four in the pages without Doom?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

The Fantastic Four has been good for the past few years chump

and yes Doom is currently pretty important in the series right now.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Dr. Doom and I like The Thing, which is a shame because I can't stand the rest of the FF or any of their family members. So much so that I won't read about my two favorite characters in Marvel just because I'm forced to read about the rest of those losers too. I've never like them, never will like them, and don't waste your time trying to convince me.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

dumb. FF is good and thing is like the worst member 

well if val counts then she's the worst.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

Val has charm


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw someone compare her to scrappy doo and thought 'yeah, that's pretty much dead on'


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

Johnny's dead and replaced with Spiderman
read it, chubz


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

except hes not


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

orly           ?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2011)

Negative Zone, up is down, life is death, right is left.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

rly???
only thing I've seen about the negative zone is it's a dimension of wasteland
I thought that was all there was to it
it actually has different physics? or what?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah the rules are different, it's explained in FF600

and you're wrong Petes The Thing is great

what kind of monster doesn't like The Thing


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

Saying Petes is wrong is like saying Pizza is delicious


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

he's always moody and his accent is annoying


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

If you were a walking rock you would be moody too


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure but that doesn't mean I want to hang out with the moody rock that's always trying to make you feel bad for him

But really its the way he talks that annoys me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

well I guess that makes sense?

kinda sure why not


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Parallax when will you realize I'm always right


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

when Pizza no longer has taste


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 30, 2011)

I must say, I probably agree with Petes more than I disagree

But then sometimes


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2011)

I do too

just when it comes to his disagreements they're pretty massive


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 30, 2011)

shit said:


> Johnny's dead and replaced with Spiderman
> read it, chubz


Fuck yeah!



Petes12 said:


> except hes not



Oh goddamn it.

Also, how do you not like The Thing? I think you're the first comic fan I've ever interacted with that doesn't like him.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah the rules are different, it's explained in FF600
> 
> and you're wrong Petes The Thing is great
> 
> what kind of monster doesn't like The Thing



ahhh
just dropped 8 bucks on that yesterday
too daunting to jump into right away


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

I liked Chamberlain Grimm


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow daredevil 6 kinda sucked :\


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

happy go lucky dd just isn't all that interesting
waid's one of those writers that can fucking write but doesn't come up with very interesting shit to write about


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2011)

no he's one of those writers that is pretty good a lot of the time but teeters dangerously on the precipice of absolute failure.

Like JMS.

Seen here by daredevil telling a bunch of terrorists they're going to kill each other if they kill him so they better let him go, because they couldn't possibly reach a peaceful accord with him dead even if it makes complete sense!

also that bruiser guy's power is kinda cool but daredevil's solution to beating him just seemed like a copout instead of coming up with an actual clever way to deal with the power.


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2011)

no you're wrong

I'm right


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, even if it isn't always properly executed, happy daredevil is still quite refreshing after so many years of  turboangst daredevil.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2011)

shit said:


> no you're wrong
> 
> I'm right





see line 2


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> see line 2



touche            .


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2011)

Herc staying human


----------



## Es (Dec 3, 2011)

At first I felt like that, but I like the mortal look


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

ehh


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

how many hulks will it take to make this close to even


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

So which team is Wolverine (and his friends) on?

If they have Thor back by then it might not be all that unfair.

Also cynically I wonder if they really wanted to start advertising an event for next summer so early or if its because of all the hype DC has right now.

ALSO if Coipel draws the entire main book then I really don't give a darn who writes it


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

the article says Wolverine's with the X-Men





			
				/co/ said:
			
		

> Lemme guess, Cyclops team will lose and he'll go all like "omigod what have I done? I'm a terrible person/mutant! bawwwwwwwwwwww", and then the rest of his group will be back to the villain status quo.
> 
> This is for the new readers, obviously. Because everyone's already tired of this shit.


hmmm


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

And yet in the art that's not by someone who doesn't read comics, Wolverine is lookin to stab Emma 

Magneto's the only villain on Cyclop's team that could be a villain again. And I dunno I'd be surprised if the x-men got reset again at the basic status quo so soon after schism


----------



## Es (Dec 6, 2011)

Aaron is co writing so I'll check it out....


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

He's one of many writers. Is that usually a bad sign?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Isn't Hickman on this as well?

I might check it out but I doubt i'll buy it, Marvel's kinda burned me with their main events the last several years


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

> the series is scripted by a different writer from issue to issue, and artists John Romita Jr., Olivier Coipel and Adam Kubert will each illustrate one four-issue "act."



Different writer per issue? eeeeeeeeh


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

That strikes me as a really bad idea


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rotating writers wtf haha. 

The artist thing isn't so bad but man get the fuck out of here JRJR. Make Cheung draw that arc instead, his style at least meshes decently with the other 2. And he can't do monthly books so this is exactly the sort of project he should be on.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

fuck you petes JRJR is a great choice

this could either be really terrible or really good

I mean all these writers have done great stuff in the past ( 2 of them are still doing great work) but iono.  At least it will be look pretty.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope the writers at least get locked up in a room first and all have a clear idea of what they're going to be doing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

I would like to read avengers vs x-men if they promised me they would bench captain america and the black widow


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

@Parallax

*Spoiler*: __ 









One of these is not like the others


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2011)

JRJR 

Actually. Another Marvel 12 Month Event =


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

Ban would hate Captain America

he's not young or pretty enough

and whatever Petes he's still a good artist.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> JRJR
> 
> Actually. Another Marvel 12 Month Event =



It comes out twice a month. Which I actually think is the right way to do events.

Parallax JRJR has his strengths... but yeah I really don't ever need him drawing an event comic. And his style is so far off from the other 2 and they both make him look like a total amateur tbqh.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

it's bi weekly 

reading comprehension is the key


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> It comes out twice a month. Which I actually think is the right way to do events.



For this event I agree. But really, I feel events shouldnt go longer than 3-4 months. A quarter/season or so.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

the series could come out three times a month at times depending on where in March they start


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

May has 5 wednesdays so does August it could be shorter than anticipated


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

You know that that doesn't actually make it any shorter right?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

no it's still 12 issues but it would shorten it by a month

:|

like I said it depends on when it starts and if they actually decide to keep it bi weekly with no delays


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 6, 2011)

So is this even going to be an 'event' per se? Or just X-Men fighting the Avengers in this book and its not even acknowledged in other books.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure there will be tie ins


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> So is this even going to be an 'event' per se? Or just X-Men fighting the Avengers in this book and its not even acknowledged in other books.



Gage just said on his twitter that Avengers Academy will have tie-ins so expect a good few of them.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> no it's still 12 issues but it would shorten it by a month
> 
> :|
> 
> like I said it depends on when it starts and if they actually decide to keep it bi weekly with no delays



but its still 24 weeks... 24 weeks does not become a shorter amount of time just because there's more wednesdays one month.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> @Parallax
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I admit, I laughed.

It was the caveman face.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm already hearing that Phoenix + Wanda= Reboot

lol


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

wanda's all depowered now



Also


No. Go away JRJR


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

she's depowered

for now


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> wanda's all depowered now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying wolverine attacking the avengers is coming is like saying that pym's evil inventions are coming or that tuesday is coming.
I mean, yes, we know.

Good god, if my friends pulled knives on me half as often as logan pulls his claws, I would seriously consider not inviting them for poker any more


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm very  intrigued regarding house of phoenix though. Isn't Jean Grey supposed to be handling this?


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

I too am oddly excited for the return of Jean


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

I would like to see Jean Grey punking the shit out of someone who has grown too big for his own breeches like Loebian Red Hulk or the Sentry.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

Isn't The Sentry dead?


----------



## shit (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, and Jeff Parker has redeemed Red Hulk

maybe Odin? punking Odin would be pretty cool to see


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Isn't The Sentry dead?



Yes. This is Ban's roundabout way of saying he's anxious to see him back.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I would like to see Jean Grey punking the shit out of someone who has grown too big for his own breeches like Loebian Red Hulk or the Sentry.



Rulk has already been humiliated lost his ego (Now he's just really cranky) and turned into a likable character...Sentry's dead


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm well aware both my examples are off the table, I just meant the type of people I would like to see Jean Grey handing ass to


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

After 8 years and more than 200 issues of Avengers, the Age of Bendis ends next year:


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Vision's resurrection is stupid beyond all measure


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Vision's resurrection is stupid beyond all measure



I have to disagree with you there...I kinda liked it myself


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

According to some Vision has been destroyed beyond repair ever since Byrne anyway, so I guess the sky's the limit now.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Vision was dead. He was a character, he had emotions, memories, feelings and loving wife and he died tragically
"I MADE HIM ALL BETTER!" and "I'M SO EXCITED TO BE AN AVENGER" in a couple of pannels is pretty much the equivalent of pissing in his grave
Not to mention all the development Vision got with Young Avengers and Chaos War, and even house of M after a fashion.

I mean, without dead vision, then what the hell has been going on?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Vision was dead. He was a character, he had emotions, memories, feelings and loving wife and he died tragically
> "I MADE HIM ALL BETTER!" and "I'M SO EXCITED TO BE AN AVENGER" in a couple of pannels is pretty much the equivalent of pissing in his grave
> Not to mention all the development Vision got with Young Avengers and Chaos War, and even house of M after a fashion.
> 
> I mean, without dead vision, then what the hell has been going on?



Yes he died tragically but this is comic books, nobody stays dead, and honestly he's been dead for what eight or nine years now?

Kid Vision's a completely seperate character...so i'm not sure what your trying to get at with the Young Avengers plotline.

Also he's a rather pointless one now with Iron Lad back

Edit: I wouldn't go that far man, he's not a pet, and he's only had one issue so far...let's wait and see what happens


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

it makes him little more than a robot dog sidekick, or a particularly tricky toaster

Which is fine  you know, except for Vision actually having a character


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

Vision II was Vision I reborn with a difrent set of mindwaves to base himself from.
He identifies himself as being Vision and at the same time, not being him anymore. He deals with his troubled past with the scarlet witch despite it meaning little or nothing to him, and he deals with the fact that he may possibly have two sibilings his age
Vision died tragically and casually came back like some classic brand of coke. It cheapens him


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

no one even mentions how they're like "Hey buddy.. So, how's having your last memory being the feeling of being ripped in half by the She-hulk in a fit of magically induced insanity from your own wife treating you?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

He's only had a brief appearence in one issue man...i'm sure his mental trauma will get brought up eventually


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

This is why I no longer follow single issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah but it was a really crappy minor appearence in one issue.
And it wasn't just any appearance, it was his goddamned resurrection.
That is the part that bugs me. Tony Stark played God again and it is no more serious than Peter Parker finding a ten dollar bill.
Luke Cage and Jessica Jones arguing over what brand of dishwasher they should bring gets a better treatment than vision did


His soul came back from hell during the Chaos War. His life as individual had real merit


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll tell you what Ban here is what i'm going to do....if nothing is brought up about his past trauma or his death in the next...say three issues...then i'll be with you on hating it. however until then i'm going to give it a chance and see where it leads


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 6, 2011)

I can be down with that.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont like bringing og vision back for the simple reason that it's bendis going "FINE, HERE!" to all the wanda/vision fetishists that complain all the god damn time about NO UVE RUINED CLASSIC SHIT

Vision is such a shit character who's most notable for being wanda maximoff's vibrator and Bendis is giving in to the people that like that better than luke cage/jessica jones. 

Most interesting thing about Bendis leaving Avengers is, well obviously who will replace him, but also what's he going to do next instead? Because I can't imagine moon knight being his most high profile book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i dont like brining og vision back for the simple reason that it's bendis going "FINE, HERE!" to all the wanda/vision fetishists that complain all the god damn time about NO UVE RUINED CLASSIC SHIT



I wasn't aware the Vision fanbase was that particuarly annoying


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

well I sure find them annoying. 

it's like if red tornado had batgirl's fanbase, albeit smaller.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i dont like bringing og vision back for the simple reason that it's bendis going "FINE, HERE!" to all the wanda/vision fetishists that complain all the god damn time about NO UVE RUINED CLASSIC SHIT
> 
> Most interesting thing about Bendis leaving Avengers is, well obviously who will replace him, but also what's he going to do next instead? Because I can't imagine moon knight being his most high profile book.



He could keep cranking out Powers and Ultimate Spider-Man and I'd be content.



Emperor Joker said:


> I wasn't aware the Vision fanbase was that particuarly annoying



Fanboys can have such long memories.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

not very accurate ones though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought you  guys would enjoy this great discussion on a possible take Marvel would use on a theoretical relaunch/reboot, enjoy !


_*runs back to DC thread_


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

they wont do it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah Bendis off Avengers. Now he can't totally control the direction of Marvel any more


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad news he never did. 

Least, not alone, all of marvel's big writers and editors figure out where stuff's going in advance. I don't see that changing.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 6, 2011)

Eh I've seen a bunch of articles about how Marvel are sneak relaunching already. The way it looks is that they simply don't need to do it in a big way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Bad news he never did.
> 
> Least, not alone, all of marvel's big writers and editors figure out where stuff's going in advance. I don't see that changing.



I shoulda said what he does on the Avengers books because I don't think I've liked an Avengers book since he wrote any of them


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Who would you want to take over? I'm having a hard time naming someone who'd be a really good fit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Bad news he never did.
> 
> Least, not alone, all of marvel's big writers and editors figure out where stuff's going in advance. I don't see that changing.



Also the Civil War was probably bigger for Marvel than the average Bendis event and that was written by Millar.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Who would you want to take over? I'm having a hard time naming someone who'd be a really good fit.



That's a good question. A good start would be not to have fifty different AVENGERS books that changes roster more often than a woman changes clothes

Let's be honest on one thing, Bendis has shit all over the AVENGERS name. It means NOTHING now


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 6, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's a good question. A good start would be not to have fifty different AVENGERS books that changes roster more often than a woman changes clothes
> 
> Let's be honest on one thing, Bendis has shit all over the AVENGERS name. It means NOTHING now



Hyperbole much?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

No, not much


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I don't care too much that Bendis had nontraditional characters on the team, I just wish he'd stick with a set lineup for a while instead of treating it like the local country club where the team is just whoever happens to have meandered into the tower that day. 

But the 3 writers that came to mind were Aaron, Gillen and Remender, and they're already doing the big x-men teams and, in remender's case, secret avengers coming up. Plus idk how well remender can write with editorial edicts stuffed down his throat.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2011)

For your first point, exactly. Everyone and there grandmother was/is/will be an Avenger. Having the change to New Avengers originally was fresh then the split to New/Mighty after Civil War was also interesting and then we had Dark and a re haul of the Avengers after Siege and another re haul for Heroic Age for both New and Mighty plus the addition of Secret.  No doubt there will be another after AvX

Not to mention all the people that constantly get changed in between

Oh and Ellis should write the Avengers.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe Marvel should black magic arrange Chuck Austen and Geoff Johns back to the book.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellis would be great but he'd never do it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Get Howard Chaykin to write and draw with Neal Adams co-writing too.

It's not like they haven't had their fingers into the Avengers franchise lately.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2011)

You're just trolling right?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

I do like Adams art a lot.

I haven't read Chaykin's Avengers though.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellis said he's done with comics for now after he's finished his secret avengers run.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2011)

Wait......he's finished already?

But I was actually enjoying Secret Avengers now!

OH ELLIS WHY MUST YOU TORTURE ME SOOOOOO!!!!! I'LL EVEN LET YOU PUT CYCLOPS ON THE TEAM!


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

I think he has two left.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd like Remender and Deodato for an Avengers book all things considered.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Remender will be taking over Secret Avengers so you have that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Why was Brubaker off that book anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

because it was boring

Remender on SA will be the best thing to ever happen to that book


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought the Ellis issues were great.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

they were cool

but I'm more excited about what Remender is doing these days over Ellis


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

Same really. But the Ellis issues were great while they lasted. His last one is with Immonen so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm what about putting Spencer on the main Avengers book...quite honestly New Avengers can get axed for all I care


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be curious to see what Spencer would do on Avengers Avengers, but feel like New is definitely more his speed.

I really like the characters in New, although at this point what New Avengers aren't on other teams? Strange, Spider-Man, Iron Fist, and Wolverine are all on other stuff now, so that leaves....luke, jessica, Ms. Marvel, Mockingbird, and...?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 7, 2011)

The Defenders #1 comes out today!

_The book has an enthusiasm and energy that is evident from page one, even when it's being all grim and world ending. _ ~ *CBR*

_It’s a densely written and constructed superhero comic that simultaneously embraces current continuity, while using structures from the dawn of the Marvel Universe. It’s full of signs, portents, omens, and rewards more than one reading. _ ~*MTV geek*

_This book has a very light-hearted tone to it despite not having an overly-comical premise._ _In short, DEFENDERS feels like a classic in the making from issue one_ ~ *ComicVine *

_Defenders #1 is a pretty looking book. Dodson's bold, yet exaggerated pencils fit nicely with this kind of story._ _His artwork may be bombastic, but his panel layouts ensure the story is easy to follow for readers._  ~*IGN
*
From advance reviews ~
------------




> Much of the first year of The Defenders will be "discovering the size and shape" of the mystery surrounding a major new mega-villain in the Marvel Universe, Fraction says. "_It's not about the big thing that can destroy you. It's about the very nature of things. What if there was an ancient cosmic conspiracy that connected everything together in one grand tapestry?_"


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd be curious to see what Spencer would do on Avengers Avengers, but feel like New is definitely more his speed.
> 
> I really like the characters in New, although at this point what New Avengers aren't on other teams? Strange, Spider-Man, Iron Fist, and Wolverine are all on other stuff now, so that leaves....luke, jessica, Ms. Marvel, Mockingbird, and...?



Spider-man and Wolverine seem to be off the main Avengers. Remember that conversation? "they already have their spider person and their mutant"


----------



## illmatic (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't forget more details about the upcoming 2012 Avengers/X-Men event in a live news conference at 3 PM EST with Fraction, Bendis, Aaron, Brubaker and Hickman.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

so noon for all us Pacific people

I'll try to check it out


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Spider-man and Wolverine seem to be off the main Avengers. Remember that conversation? "they already have their spider person and their mutant"



Ahh, forgot.

Well, I wouldn't mind seeing Spencer take over New. That would be a whole lot more in his wheelhouse than Secret Avengers, and even that was pretty solid.

EDIT: They could really use a roster shake up though. Strange is their only full on ranged fighter, and Spidey and Ms. Marvel are mostly close up fighters even if they do have ranged capabilities.

Basically, It's hard to imagine their fights being anything more than brawls.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2011)

I dropped off New after Immonen left. It wasn't just the new style (which I did not like at all) the issues seemed to be mostly standing on some rooftop talking and having practically the same conversation every time. 

I do like the line up though. Especially Grimm and Iron Fist being on it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 8, 2011)

That IGN snippet kind of hints that they didn't like it as much as the others (6.5, now that I look it up).

After reading through a bunch of comics over the last few days, I found myself really enjoying the Defenders. It's not the greatest thing in the world, but it's a solid comic with good art and a sense of fun that you don't find in most Marvel comics nowadays. Fraction feels more at home with these sort of quirky characters compared to the cast of Thor or the rest of the Marvel Universe in Fear Itself, though I'm a little worried that everyone is going to get a little snarky-sameyness that sometimes happens. He's not quite as good as Kieron Gillen when it comes to getting distinct voices, but it's definitely better than the rest of his stuff.

To me, I'd say check it out no matter who you are. Sure, it's continuing on Fear Itself's stuff (And how the hell did She-Hulk manage to keep her sword when all the other ones were melted down? Huh?), but I'm willing to forgive that if the book can actually capitalize on some of the ideas from FI in a meaningful and interesting way.


----------



## Es (Dec 8, 2011)

> And how the hell did She-Hulk manage to keep her sword when all the other ones were melted down? Huh?


It's mentioned in Iron Man Tony asked but she said he would have to take it from her.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 8, 2011)

Es said:


> It's mentioned in Iron Man Tony asked but she said he would have to take it from her.



So wait... Odin was cool with letting her keep it? I have to pick up that issue of Iron Man, apparently.


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2011)

it's just a sword now
he disenchanted it or something
makes it stupid that they didn't all get to keep their weapons
also stupid that we barely even saw them with their weapons before it was suddenly over


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 9, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't get it, the weapons are just weapons when odin leaves but the hammers are still hammy when the sperpent dies


fuck, we joined the wrong side


----------



## Es (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the hammers abilities were rendered inert but the forces inside them were not. Case in point when in Fearless Sin and her D.O.A henchmen extracted some of the Hammers essence, or when the Hulk smashed Nul's Hammer and unleashed him


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2011)

Still, it was uru.
If you couldn't get one of the other thirty pantheons to do something jiggy with it, he could at the very damned least have sold them on E-Bay for a million dollars or two.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes sell the dangerous weapons online to loose them upon the world, that would be totally in character for Tony Stark.


----------



## Rod (Dec 11, 2011)

Weeeeeeeee!!!

and then we have a fight again!!! 

JMS    vs. Steve Wacker​


> Joe Michael Straczynski posted on an open Facebook page, a link to the image above with the words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod (Dec 11, 2011)

_Mark Waid: "Half an hour later, still fuming at JMS’s shitty passive-aggressiveness. I should probably go walk it off. Maybe with a long walk. A long, dull, pointless, boring walk. Across America.
…
That I won’t finish. "_ 



*
^
oh snap, son. *


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2011)

Man Red Skull was messed up, but not too unexpected


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Straczynski might be one of the big names, but he has been risking his reputation for a while now and I don't think he can afford it.

Jim Shooter he is not.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

remember rising stars?
neither does anyone else


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought Rising Stars and Midnight Nation a bit ago in fact.

But how much I can't hate him hinges on how big his involvement with The Real Ghostbusters was.

I loved that show.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

"I did love your ASM run, though (except the Gwen thing…ewww)."

Nobody does burns quite like an author


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 11, 2011)

I have sympathy for JMS here. If I were to spend the better part of a decade writing a character and then have it all trashed in a single book, I'd expect the right to make a remark like he did.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doesn't make it less shitty, and it suggests that the book is worse now than it was under him, which is of course total bs.

I thought Wacker was far too kind. And Slott's hugs approach slightly pathetic. 

Waid got it right though


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2011)

Welp, that was petty and embarrassing.


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I have sympathy for JMS here. If I were to *spend the better part of a decade writing a character and then have it all trashed in a single book,* I'd expect the right to make a remark like he did.



isn't that how it is in all comic books?
if you don't like it, go write novels


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2011)

And there's the creator owned route.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, Mark Waid, you are so awesome.



Banhammer said:


> I don't get it, the weapons are just weapons when odin leaves but the hammers are still hammy when the sperpent dies
> 
> 
> fuck, we joined the wrong side



Does anyone else think it'd be kind of cool for the heroes to perhaps be using Asgardian weapons for a while? I mean, come up with a few drawbacks and I wouldn't be completely opposed to having them around.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2011)

Where was I when it was all kicking off?

And I would have loved for Wacker to post the perfect counterpoint to that frankly rather pathetic salvo from JMS: current and past sales of Superman and Wonder Woman.


It would be horribly out of context and all, but wouldn't that be an awesome way to send his own shit back at him?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

If only Mark Waid's writing was as great as his personality.


----------



## Es (Dec 11, 2011)

His Captain America was good.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Where was I when it was all kicking off?
> 
> And I would have loved for Wacker to post the perfect counterpoint to that frankly rather pathetic salvo from JMS: current and past sales of Superman and Wonder Woman.
> 
> ...



He did more or less kill the old superman.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> If only Mark Waid's writing was as great as his personality.




Wait, what?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd really like to believe that JMS _is_ trying to show that people wanted the MJ/Peter marriage, but starting with "since I left" kind of makes it hard to say that. If he had said "since Peter and MJ had their marriage blown up by the devil", I think people would be more sympathetic to him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmm after reading through Defenders...I think i'm going to add this to my pull list.

Behold! Nul the Breaker of Earthly Laws of Phsyics and Continuity


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'd really like to believe that JMS _is_ trying to show that people wanted the MJ/Peter marriage, but starting with "since I left" kind of makes it hard to say that. If he had said "since Peter and MJ had their marriage blown up by the devil", I think people would be more sympathetic to him.



I also got that feeling, that maybe he didn't want to attack the editorial staff directly, so he moved his comment inward

Shot himself in the foot though


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Wait, what?



He's a competent writer

but man he sure is dull


----------



## Cromer (Dec 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> He's a competent writer
> 
> but man he sure is dull



Then your sentence should have been arranged the other way round, viz. 'Now if only his *personality* were as great as his *writing*'


I thought you were implying that Waid was a bad writer or summat like that.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2011)

pretty sure he was.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Then your sentence should have been arranged the other way round, viz. 'Now if only his *personality* were as great as his *writing*'
> 
> 
> I thought you were implying that Waid was a bad writer or summat like that.



As a person he seems dope

his writing is competent but it's the blandest of the bland.  It's middle of the road.  Average.  Gets the job done


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2011)

on ASM I'd agree with parallax
he's much better on DD, from the 4 ishes I've read


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

Parallax be hatin'.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked Kingdom Come

I thought it was neat


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 12, 2011)

I really wish I could say how ironic it is that you have the awful unpopular opinion this time but I mostly agree. Well, I don't think he's exactly bland but he sometimes gets kinda... campy? Like in the latest daredevil- overall I think it's well written but he has moments of 'well thats just fucking stupid'. 

I liked birthright.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2011)

I like Waid. His Flash and Impulse runs were good, Birthright and Kingdom Come were both solid, and Daredevil is great.

His Spidey really really blew though.

EDIT: His first flash run was good. The second...eh.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

I think his Daredevil has great art

and that's it

I'll give you his Flash stuff a lot of that had some good ideas and was fun.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 13, 2011)

Does the new daredevil series have any spoilers for the previous brubaker andbendis runs? I was wanting to read those.


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

no, so far seems like a clean start
only thing mentioned specifically I've seen is "Matt's had a rough time and people think he's Daredevil"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2011)

In the first Mighty Thor arc (Galactus Seed), Surfer is turned back to a 'human' again. This arc happens before Fear Itself

In Defenders #1, Surfer is back to being the Surfer again. This story happens after Fear Itself

Continuity lol. Anyone that attempts to justify this is a faget that sucks dick


----------



## Es (Dec 13, 2011)

> In the first Mighty Thor arc (Galactus Seed), Surfer is turned back to a 'human' again.


Wut                       .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2011)

Read         it


----------



## shit (Dec 13, 2011)

they just made him look human, rite?
he's just not the herald anymore, tho he still has super powers and his board cuz... stuff?
/faget talk


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2011)

How does that dick taste?

/anti-faget talk


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 13, 2011)

I could swear it was somewhere established he still has his powers when he wants to use them. After all the whole point of that was to set up a status quo where silver surfer can dick around with doctor strange and friends.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2011)

That doesn't really make sense, just release him as a Herald like G has done only a million times before with his million other Heralds


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the proper response to all of this is who cares


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 14, 2011)

What's Quicksilver up to currently? I haven't followed Marvel in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think the proper response to all of this is who cares



Oh cute, look at you


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That doesn't really make sense, just release him as a Herald like G has done only a million times before with his million other Heralds



well it does because I'm pretty sure surfer would not stay around earth.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> What's Quicksilver up to currently? I haven't followed Marvel in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages.



failing at life with the other washed up avengers in avengers academy. Gage books are to former superheroes what VH1 is to former celebrities.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> well it does because I'm pretty sure surfer would not stay around earth.



Sooooo let me get this right

Surfer is meant to stay just on Earth. And to do this, he does and doesn't have his powers

Wait

What

Huh

Take note I did not bring in Pak's shitty mini on him as well


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

No I mean I guess he has powers but sometimes appears human or something? I mean how else is he supposed to watch over the galactus seed. Which is my point, he's been assigned to watch earth because of the seed thing. 

Anyway, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Es (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> failing at life with the other washed up avengers in avengers academy. Gage books are to former superheroes what VH1 is to former celebrities.



You act as if the Avengers books by Bendis aren't boring, excluding the first arc the villains have been all rehashes of NA ones


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone else read Carnage U.S.A.


----------



## Slice (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, didn't like it very much - although the teased appearance of Toxin is nice. Haven't heard of that guy in ages.

Book once again proves that the symbiotes only work as "spiderman only" villains.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2011)

Slice said:


> Yes, didn't like it very much - although the teased appearance of Toxin is nice. Haven't heard of that guy in ages.
> 
> Book once again proves that the symbiotes only work as "spiderman only" villains.



I actually like too since it also teased hybrid (now that is someone I haven't seem in ages) plus maybe, just maybe the symbiotes  may team up against carnage, since scorn should be with the government and from the look of it hybrid may have been too, and Eddie last time I check was working to cure the people of Manhattan in spider-island, plus venom should be on the area, I would love for a team up to happen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2011)

Spoiler Alert: Winter Soldier 3 will be awesome.


*Winter Soldier #3*
Ed Brubaker (W) Butch Guice (A)
Cover By Lee Bermejo
• Winter Soldier Versus Doctor Doom. ‘Nuff Said!
• Brought To You By Eisner Award Winner Ed Brubaker And Superstar Artist Butch Guice!
32 Pgs./Rated T+ …$2.99


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Doom has always the best rape face


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Doom has always the best rape face



which is funny because he has the mask on almost 24/7


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 14, 2011)

That last page of Carnage usa...I screamed like a little girl with glee.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 14, 2011)

Will I still enjoy the early issues of JMS's run even though I know thor is currently dead.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I actually like too since it also teased hybrid (now that is someone I haven't seem in ages) plus maybe, just maybe the symbiotes  may team up against carnage, since scorn should be with the government and from the look of it hybrid may have been too, and Eddie last time I check was working to cure the people of Manhattan in spider-island, plus venom should be on the area, I would love for a team up to happen



Depending on when Carnage USA is taking place in terms of the current Venom series...Flash could reasonably appear...It be nice to see all the symbiotes versus Carnage regardless


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 14, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Will I still enjoy the early issues of JMS's run even though I know thor is currently dead.



Yes. I mean, it's still a great story and a great take on Asgard. It gets a little wild at the end, but I actually enjoy it a lot more than Fraction's Thor stuff (outside of those one-shots way, way back in the day).


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Will I still enjoy the early issues of JMS's run even though I know thor is currently dead.



Yeah, and Thor's 'dying' is a pretty temporary situation anyway.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> which is funny because he has the mask on almost 24/7



Sometimes the eyes are enough.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it still worth reading brubaker's  run on captain americavol 5 even though bucky is no longer captain america and steve rogers is alive again?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's not bad. Really nice art right now. But I liked the previous vol focused on bucky more. Brubaker's starting another series starring bucky soon enough though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2011)

Slice said:


> Yes, didn't like it very much - although the teased appearance of Toxin is nice. Haven't heard of that guy in ages.
> 
> Book once again proves that the symbiotes only work as "spiderman only" villains.





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I actually like too since it also teased hybrid (now that is someone I haven't seem in ages) plus maybe, just maybe the symbiotes  may team up against carnage, since scorn should be with the government and from the look of it hybrid may have been too, and Eddie last time I check was working to cure the people of Manhattan in spider-island, plus venom should be on the area, I would love for a team up to happen



I hate you both as much as I hate myself for spoiling me

But it's my fault for reading this thread on comic release day. 

On the other hand, I'm so damn freaking excited to see Toxin and Hybrid return. Those stories were some of my favourite when I was a wee laddy and was just getting into comics


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> In the first Mighty Thor arc (Galactus Seed), Surfer is turned back to a 'human' again. This arc happens before Fear Itself
> 
> In Defenders #1, Surfer is back to being the Surfer again. This story happens after Fear Itself
> 
> Continuity lol. Anyone that attempts to justify this is a faget that sucks dick



His powers are grounded by the proximity of the cosmic seed, egg, or babigalactus..what ever the fuck it is. 

His power wanes down, the farther he from cosmic dong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2011)

My only excuse is that I didn't read any of the Mighty Thor issues properly. I was distracted by the art which is infinitely superior to the writing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

I was disappointed the Destroyer didn't get a chance to go Jason Voorhees on Galactus.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 15, 2011)

Man it is a complete shame what has happened to SHIELD. The book still looks good but there is absolutely nothing in it that makes me want to actually read it. It began with a real lightning pace and clear enough character goals, now everyone has become abstract to the point of not really being characters at all anymore.


----------



## shit (Dec 15, 2011)

it's Michaelangelo's fault
he's way too mysterious for this comic
I still have hopes for a satisfying conclusion tho
or maybe it's Hickman realizing that this won't be the big universe changer that he expected it to be and he's just phoning it in until his obligation is over


----------



## Es (Dec 15, 2011)

Joe Simon is dead


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2011)

I think Shield reads a lot better at once and it's still interesting enough to read.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 15, 2011)

I gave in and read Carnage.

Best part was of course Hawkeye talking about how much he hates the Thing 

why one symbiote can take over multiple people at once I don't know.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Es said:


> Joe Simon is dead



Neighbors and creatives are falling like flies smh


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2011)

Whats the best run on doctor strange?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that wanted Bucky to remain as Captain America, and Steve Rogers just be Steve Rogers?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Stalin said:


> Whats the best run on doctor strange?



Stan Lee/Steve Ditko's original run.

If you're allergic to the 60s there's the following eras:

Steve Englehart/Frank Brunner/Gene Colan's run (70s).

Roger Stern's run (80s).

Brian K. Vaughan's Dr. Strange The Oath mini (00s).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Am I the only one that wanted Bucky to remain as Captain America, and Steve Rogers just be Steve Rogers?



I agree as well, I despise Rogers and like Bucky


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm okay with it. Bucky's book is still going be the best Cap book around.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 16, 2011)

For me bucky is more interesting in solo books but rogers is more interesting in the avengers books.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2011)

Ditto, in theory. However I haven't liked how Cap is written in Avengers for...awhile. But yea Im okay with Buck not being Cap anymore simply because I think he's more interesting as Winter Soldier/no superhero identity.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2011)

I liked Movie Cap.
I'm gonna wait for a while before following him on comics though


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ditto, in theory. However I haven't liked how Cap is written in Avengers for...awhile. But yea Im okay with Buck not being Cap anymore simply because I think he's more interesting as Winter Soldier/no superhero identity.



Well, given that it's bendis avengers, I still like him in it. He's one of the few characters I think bendis does fairly interesting things with on avengers. That whole slightly antagonistic relationship he has with iron man now, and trying to run the world, its the best kind of stuff bendis does on those books. 

bucky cap on the other hand, the only thing i remember him doing is trying to pass out guns to the avengers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2011)

I suppose I was being a little harsh. Steve hasn't been in Avengers Avengers for a long while, and I haven't really liked him in his Top Cop role (outside of when he was actually in Avengers Avengers).

Bucky on the other hand doesn't really work as Cap outside of the Capverse. WHen put on the marvel wide/avengers stage he doesn't really have that same presence. He's just not wired that way.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 18, 2011)

What do people have against Matt Fraction's Iron Man run?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2011)

it starts off pretty good but post Start Resilient it meanders a bit.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand what you mean
In exchange here is a photo of wanda and hope comign out of  a giant vagina


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow. Cho actually drew Hope with a child's body


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 19, 2011)

Stalin said:


> What do people have against Matt Fraction's Iron Man run?



It's a good run for most of it, though there are parts which are pretty disappointing. I dislike his take on the Mandarin as a sort of Kim Jung Il (TOPICAL~!) in terms of self-delusion compared to the Knauf Bros' (Iron Man, Director of S.H.I.E.L.D) far, far more intimidating take on him.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe now that we live in a post kim jong il world he'll be different 

also March solicits from Marvel are out and for some reason just reading the X-Sanction one makes me cringe


----------



## illmatic (Dec 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I understand what you mean
> In exchange here is a photo of wanda and hope comign out of  a giant vagina



Symbolism or coincidence?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Or Vagina?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 19, 2011)

I was talking about the vagina


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, well, just so we're clear


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 19, 2011)

Cho vagina of course.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> maybe now that we live in a post kim jong il world he'll be different
> 
> also March solicits from Marvel are out and for some reason just reading the X-Sanction one makes me cringe



Im pretty pumped for Inv. Iron Man to get back on track now that we're passed all the fear itself shenanigans.  And Mandarin and Zeke teaming up just sounds awesome.

Also, look at this fraking hipster with his neutral milk hotel sig!

EDIT: at work, not sure if suits will come in if I use inappropriate language.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 20, 2011)

Marvel Universe MMO Officially Named 'Marvel Heroes'


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2011)

Didnt they learn their lesson from champions online?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 21, 2011)

someone said:
			
		

> Exactly how much interacting do people have with aliens on earth in marvel U and can we as humans use alien tech? X-men use it all the time, yet Iron Man is told he is not allowed to use it. can people set up contact with aliens if they want?





			
				Tom Brevoort said:
			
		

> Most folks within the Marvel Universe tend to think of any of the alien stuff that's gone on as a hoax, or as just superhumans gone wild. There isn't a widespread belief in the existence of aliens, no more so than in our world.



Link

I'm not sure who looks stupider in this: Tom Brevoort or the average citizen of Marvel.


----------



## Es (Dec 21, 2011)

Didn't the Avengers have several Alien members, amd wasn't the Kree Skrull War sort of public?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the Secret Invasion was pretty fucking public


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

What with Oprah and Steven Colbert talking about it


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2011)

and now with what's going on in fantastic four...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 21, 2011)

The Marvel Universe must be full of the most cynical people ever.

"Yeah, that 'Galactus' stuff? Just a stunt to show off new Disney Animatronics for one of their upcoming movies. That whole 'National Emergency' thing was just a bunch of hearsay."


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

RUNAWAYS


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

they're really creepy and awkward, but they're here

AND CHASE IS ALIVE


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 21, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Link
> 
> I'm not sure who looks stupider in this: Tom Brevoort or the average citizen of Marvel.



I do believe the average Marvel citizen is pretty dumb and maybe shocked.

I remember a guy did some analysis based on dates given inside the comics, about how a number of crazy events/crossovers from late 80s/early 90s alone (including the Beyonder stuff and Inferno) happened in an incredibly short span of time.

It wouldn't surprise me if it was revealed some regular joes go to sleep and never wake up in Marvel Earth. Like some of the guys in World War Z. 

Also:


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 21, 2011)

swamp thing and spider-man?

stupid comic


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 21, 2011)

X23#19: Red eyes warning,don't try to kill Josh.Laura will go berserk mode and fuck you ass up,immortal or not!!!

But what the fuck happened to Hellion anyway?


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h-OyJ9v_PXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Dec 23, 2011)

what am I looking at?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2011)

Modok II Vs. the Scarlet Witch...whatever this is i'm buying th issue just to see the fight


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 23, 2011)

by cho it looks like


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 23, 2011)

that Rivera cover must've taken forever to draw


----------



## Blinky (Dec 23, 2011)

FUCK YES MODOK


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 25, 2011)

My mom got me an issue of The Avengers. It had something to do with that Red Hood guy stealing Infinity Gems. It was actually pretty decent when at the end they realized it took Infinity Gems to beat Infinity Gems. Since I'll never get the remaining issues, what happens at the end of the story arc?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> My mom got me an issue of The Avengers. It had something to do with that Red Hood guy stealing Infinity Gems. It was actually pretty decent when at the end they realized it took Infinity Gems to beat Infinity Gems. Since I'll never get the remaining issues, what happens at the end of the story arc?




Hood gets defeated because he's no Baron Mordo so there's only so much you can expect from him
Steve Rogers joins the Illuminati, promptly stops bitching about it
It turns out Bendis didn't pull the real Thanos from the Cancerverse and he was just a Dr. Strange illusion to fool Hood, so the Bendis haters had to move on to bitch about something else
Red Hulk helping to fight the Hood earns the respect of Steve Rogers and gets into the current Avengers roster
John Romita Jr. haters be hatin'

I think that's it.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Rogers being a part of the Illuminati seems redundant. Thor would probably be a better choice sine he offers something that Iron Man doesn't. However I suppose it's worth it to make him quit his bitching about it.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 26, 2011)

I still think its retarded. There was a very good chance they could have all been killed during the Fear itself arc. I don't care how much you pledged not to use them. Just give the Red Hulk the Power Gem. Event over. I know it doesn't make for an exciting event, but its like having a loaded rifle under your bed and hearing someone break into your house and you go to fight him hand-to hand....


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2011)

At this point they should just get erased from existence somehow. Virtually every storytelling opportunity with them has been explored. I think it's best just to get rid of them before they become abused to shit (if they haven't already). 

I do, however, like the Illuminati. I would like to see a book, but then it would just cheapen the whole concept.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I still think its retarded. There was a very good chance they could have all been killed during the Fear itself arc. I don't care how much you pledged not to use them. Just give the Red Hulk the Power Gem. Event over. I know it doesn't make for an exciting event, but its like having a loaded rifle under your bed and hearing someone break into your house and you go to fight him hand-to hand....



And they'll keep not using them whenever some new or old cosmic boogeyman appears.

Some of the Gems are more trouble than they're worth just attempting their use (like the Reality one). Even the Elders were wary about them, and they're long lived cosmic beings with too much free time on their hands compared to the Avengers or the Illuminati. Edit: I might be remembering some stuff all mixed up so wtv.

The Power Gem is kinda safer, but difficult for most to use to its full potential so there's ways to get around it if the user isn't, say, Thanos.

Also there's no way to tell how Odin would have reacted to the filthy Earthlings wielding Gems under his nose. The way he was being written, maybe he'd have made a truce with his crazy brother just to kill Earth all the faster.



MrChubz said:


> At this point they should just get erased from existence somehow. Virtually every storytelling opportunity with them has been explored. I think it's best just to get rid of them before they become abused to shit (if they haven't already).



Besides, there was already a potential DEM during Fear Itself aka Franklin Richards.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW Childrens Crusade.......Cassie


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Modok II Vs. the Scarlet Witch...whatever this is i'm buying th issue just to see the fight



You mean you're buying it to see Cho draw more females who just happens to be fighting someone else



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> X23#19: Red eyes warning,don't try to kill Josh.Laura will go berserk mode and fuck you ass up,immortal or not!!!
> 
> But what the fuck happened to Hellion anyway?



Hellion lost his hands to a Nimrod



MrChubz said:


> At this point they should just get erased from existence somehow. Virtually every storytelling opportunity with them has been explored. I think it's best just to get rid of them before they become abused to shit (if they haven't already).
> 
> I do, however, like the Illuminati. I would like to see a book, but then it would just cheapen the whole concept.



They were ridden of, the Living Tribunal actually made it so they don't actually work when in unison. But Bendis doesn't care and ignores it, well he doesn't ignore it he even lampshades it


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2011)

good thing it's not called the spoilers crusade


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2011)

lampshades?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 28, 2011)

No i'm buying it because it's Wanda Vs. Modok who are for some reason fighting on the White House front lawn


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2011)

wanda = must buy

unless it's nasty alta universe wanda like in magneto: not a hero


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> good thing it's not called the spoilers crusade



Good thing everything I mentioned happened at least *many months ago* with the Living Tribunal thing happening *many years ago*

Hey guys, Snape kills Dumbledore!



shit said:


> lampshades?







Emperor Joker said:


> No i'm buying it because it's Wanda Vs. Modok who are for some reason fighting on the White House front lawn



No, I'm right


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hellion lost his hands to a Nimrod


I know that already,I was talking about the breakup!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Good thing everything I mentioned happened at least *many months ago* with the Living Tribunal thing happening *many years ago*



I meant people talking about what happens to cassie in childrens crusade


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes you did

And now I look like a complete and utter moron


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2011)

I looked up spoilers earlier today

lol'd


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

I LOL'D too when


*Spoiler*: __ 





that whole exchange with Wiccan and Scott Summers.

WHAT WOULD YOU HAVE ME DO HUH!!??!

Forgive her Scott

Didn't you make Magneto an X-Man and he killed thousands of people

Isn't your girlfriend a former member of the Hellfire Club?

   AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA You got owned by a 15 year old Scott Summers Ahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2011)

Scarlet Witch did much more than Magneto and Emma ever did


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



doom actually caused M day and disassembled and such


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

I wince at the idea. Blame Doom is such a fallacy


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I LOL'D too when
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's more like Bendis got owned by a 16 year old, but that's okay.
And he owned Wolverine on his way in as wel, nice of you to leave it out.
But that's the beauty of the blue team
Haters gonna hate


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2011)

ultimatum all over again


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait a minute....so it's Doom's fault? I thought he was just spouting nonsense.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

It would be perfectly within Doom to throw some sort of shadow of a doubt unto himself in order to further his goals


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2011)

perfectly within doom to kill a 15 year old girl as well


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 30, 2011)

Doom never yields.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

For Doom to say he cause M day would be to say that Doomwar was any good.   False is False


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 30, 2011)

So Bryan Hitch could be leaving Marvel soon.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 30, 2011)

who is that for those who don't know?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> who is that for those who don't know?



The artist of the first Ultimates run written by Mark Millar.

Before that, he was artist in Stormwatch with Warren Ellis and the first The Authority run that sprang from it, also written by Ellis.

He's been doing stuff here and there for Marvel these last years, like the Millar Fantastic Four run, Captain America Reborn, or New Avengers finale.


----------



## Es (Jan 2, 2012)

My body is ready


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2012)

art looks really good
which is how a book featuring black widow should be


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont think Ive actually read a Black Widow comic, seems like a good one to start.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 3, 2012)

The more I see of Butch Guice's work the more I like it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK AWESOME!

So pumped for Winter Soldier. Love that Guice is picking it up for this one.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Winter Soldier looks amazing and it sounds like it should be pretty interesting too. "Russian spy sleep agent superheroes". And the Bermejo/Dell'otto covers are cool. 

I'm gonna start reading this and Secret Avengers soon too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude, what is the deal with Wolverdick trying to repeatedly murder Wiccan in Children's Crusade?

Does he not think Billy's teamates/grandfather/uncle will decide to take revenge by arranging his or the intestines of one of his loved ones over the Empire State building?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, you see, Wolverine believes children shouldn't ever be put in a place of violence

no matter what


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Specially when it's every other tuesday and he's the one attacking them


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Well CC is set quite a bit before Schism, even if it is dumb.

Maybe he's a skull 

Patriot also needs to stop fucking whining. You're already the suckiest member of your team dude, no need to remind us.

Also what is up with the release dates, is this a bi- or even tri-mnthly limited series? The hell?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

something along the lines of bimonthly
And it's not long before schism. It's well past siege, I think
Pre fear itself at the earliest


Magneto decides to reach out to his grandkids sometime after they're rebuilding some debris, so we're talking post second coming and rictor got his powers back right down during schism, so it's right about around the same time


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Dude, what is the deal with Wolverdick trying to repeatedly murder Wiccan in Children's Crusade?



the entire book sucks when it comes to characterzaiton, Patriot, Doom, Cap, Cyclops.

just overall very poor.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Wolverine and Patriot I'll give you but Doom seems Doom to the point of snoozyness because I've seen this shit before:

"I am all powerful, don't worry I will only do good."

"Sorry but we don't trust you with ultimate power."

"Try to stop me and diiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee (Even though I could disable you without killing you)."

"We will try to stop you, siginalling our intent and head on."

*Fighting ensues where someone sucker punches Doom after he loses control of his power*

That even happened in the damn Spiderman animated series.

I liked the series other than characters like Patriot and Wolverine getting stuck repeating the same single note.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the entire book sucks when it comes to characterzaiton, Patriot, Doom, Cap, Cyclops.
> 
> just overall very poor.



The characterization is great, because it's on the page so they actually did it and act like that!

... Sorry, had to make the Fraction excuse.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Wolverine and Patriot I'll give you but Doom seems Doom to the point of snoozyness because I've seen this shit before:
> 
> "I am all powerful, don't worry I will only do good."
> 
> ...


 ok let me expand. The writer trying to make it all Doom's fault is  poor.



Guy Gardner said:


> The characterization is great, because it's on the page so they actually did it and act like that!
> 
> ... Sorry, had to make the Fraction excuse.


 i hate fraction *shudders*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

The most annoying part for me is the end of issue three when Quicksilver spears the Wanda Doombot...

WHY WAS IT EVEN THERE?

All it could possibly do is act as a clue to bring focus onto Doom.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

"the science miracle of magnets"

haha jeff parker is great


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not gonna make any excuses for children's crusade, but I kinda shamefully love it on account that it gives me young avengers despite everything else.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

My feelings on it too, plus the art is great.

I'm going to go on a Jihad if Cassie dies though. I mean not as big a the one I went after they killed Rikki Barnes, but still.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

Wanda is  obviously gonna revive  Her as a sign of good will and to justify not tagging her with a spin tech dart right away.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, Cassie can choke on a dick, she's such a carrear super hero try-hard ever since they canned YA.

Didn't know they killed Riki barnes though


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

oh wat, nomad? she's dead???


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah return of onslaught. very sad, very pointless.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Apparently Sean McKeever killed her off because the RB backup series got cancelled 

But I haven't seen a source where he directly says this, I just heard it second hand.

Also she was killed at the same time they offed Bucky, returned Steve to the fore and released the Captain America movie so it may have marketing to streamline Cap for new reads, damn them.

Before I read YA I didn't like Cassie because all I knew about her was she switched sides in the Civil War to fight for the pro-regs against her own team, but honestly I just like her. She's cute and pleasant.

I care for a lot of characters but so long as they're not being brutally mistreated I don't mind. Like Wolverine and Cyclops being all psycho in hunting Wanda and Wiccan is dumb but it doesn't become a big deal for me until they actually suceed.

Also it has been funny watching everyone under creation bitchslap Wolverine to protect W&W: Wonderman, Magneto, Iron Lad, Doom, Hulkling...

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

welp
I see extra-dimensional types are being put on notice big time


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

didn't cap smack him with the shield too?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

also girl characters
big time


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Nomad_ 



It turns out the original Rikki Barnes was killed by Onslaught then turned into a puppeting thingy he could use to break back into the real world but Rikki regained control long enough for gravity to kill her.

Anya and Natasha were most upset

As was I


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

It also felt to me like a big fuck you, like McKeever was saying "No only I am killing Rikki, I'm saying she was never real to make it extra hard for her to be brought back to life, fuckers!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

i forget didn't they kill toro to?


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

anya's book sucks but I still have it on subscription cuz I'm a sucker


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Anya's book was moderately good but not great and got cancelled a few months ago (Eight issues).

I love her but she's best as a supporting character to Rikki or Peter.

Bright side: She got her powers back and her tattoo looks less goofy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 8, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anya's book was moderately good but not great and got cancelled a few months ago (Eight issues).
> 
> I love her but she's best as a supporting character to Rikki or Peter.
> 
> Bright side: She got her powers back and her tattoo looks less goofy.



her Spider-Island Tie-ins were very good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

The quicker they kill cassie lang and replace her with one of the hel pups the better


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

hel         pup?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't you know who Thori is you miserable bastard?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I do, I just don't think talking team animal mascot is the way to go.

There's a reason Old Lace is silent.

...

Or at least _was_ silent


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Fine then replace cassie with I don't know, ara?a or kid loki.


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

give them all to Gage


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes
Gage and gillen


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Gillen book just sitting here waiting for me to read it, but it's got Land art all over it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

There's always a catch


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 8, 2012)

shit said:


> I have a Gillen book just sitting here waiting for me to read it, but it's got Land art all over it



ENDURE IT! _ENDURE IT!_


----------



## shit (Jan 8, 2012)

I read it and it wasn't Land art after all
most pleasant surprise I've had all weekend, easily


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Don't you know who Thori is you miserable bastard?



COCK MY LEG ON THE RAINBOW BRIDGE!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2012)

OMLPP I grow more of a dick every day while you grow more amazing


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

First look at AVX

Psylocke vs Black Widow


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

So, the nationwide shutdown around here has afforded me the opportunity to catch up on Uncanny X-Men and Ultimates. Gotta say, been missing a bit, haven't I?


----------



## NecroAngel (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey, just butting in to ask a quick question to you guys:  It's been bugging me since I've seen it. Thanks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

NecroAngel said:


> Hey, just butting in to ask a quick question to you guys:  It's been bugging me since I've seen it. Thanks.



That's Hank Pym as Giant Man


----------



## Thor (Jan 9, 2012)

Magneto vs Ironman



Black Widow will probably be fitted with Psy-dampners/blockers. Standard Marvel tech.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be amazed if they didn't have psy-dampeners. You can't walk into a Starbucks in Marvel without running into a dozen telepaths.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilariously enough, while psy-dampeners are sold on your neighborhood radio-shack next to the iPads, they also immediately break once you sneeze on them


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Gilariously enough, while psy-dampeners are sold on your neighborhood radio-shack next to the iPads, they also immediately break once you sneeze on them



I'd like to think that both Apple and Microsoft produce their own set of psy-dampeners at this point.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the mental blocks they use to protect themselves are psychic barriers set up their minds by telepaths like Jean and Emma.

?___?

Always struck me as a little odd in Manhunter that Kate Spencer had a psychic defender thing that her assisstant just made but Superman never did : /


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know.
Wolverine is meant to have those but he gets brainfucked every other tuesday


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'd like to think that both Apple and Microsoft produce their own set of psy-dampeners at this point.



That and refurbished "test your kid at home" mutant detectors from old sentinels


----------



## Es (Jan 9, 2012)

Opinions?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

Es said:


> Opinions?



Cartoon network doing DC Nation, I half-expected something like this in response.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Es said:


> Opinions?



DisneyXD...that used to be Toon Disney right?


----------



## Es (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep                     .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

we've been waiting on ultimate spiderman forever


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> we've been waiting on ultimate spiderman forever



I had almost forgotten it was coming out. 

It better be fantastic, considering they cancelled Spectacular Spider-Man to start Ultimate up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

I miss ultimate peter but I do wish they'd give miles a tv spot


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I had almost forgotten it was coming out.
> 
> It better be fantastic, considering they cancelled Spectacular Spider-Man to start Ultimate up.



the weird thing is from the sound of it its more or less the same show.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't like teh idea of Spidey on a team tho. it takes away from him. And is the guy who's playign nick Fury on this show teh same as the guy who plays him in Avengers? 

I need Avengers: EMH Season 2 NAO!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2012)

loeb finally gets to ruin the last corner of the ultimate universe, even if he did have to do it through tv.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha

"OH MY GOD LIEFIELD, EVERYONE HATES ME, I'M SUCH A SUCKY WRITER, NO ONE CAN FIND A SINGLE GOOD REVIEW TO PUT ON MY COVER"snotandtears

"It's okay loeb, just ignore them and you will be alright"

"HOW DO YOU DO IT LIEFIELD?"

I'm still laughing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the weird thing is from the sound of it its more or less the same show.



But with the obligatory "oh its a new show so we have to do new casting" bull. Between MVC3, Shattered Dimensions, and Spec. Spidey, Josh Keaton is what I hear when I read spider-man. I wish they had just kept him on.

Oh and MJ's voice actress. Loved how hilariously over the top sultry she was.



Banhammer said:


> "HOW DO YOU DO IT LIEFIELD?"


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2012)

no its not the same show because this is going to be spider man and his amazing shield friends


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> no its not the same show because this is going to be spider man and his amazing shield friends



True, The Average Joe will finally have the pleasure of witnessing the the legendary Luke Cage/Danny Rand Bromance


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Speaking of Spidey and his  amazing Friends


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> True, The Average Joe will finally have the pleasure of *witnessing the the legendary Luke Cage/Danny Rand Bromance*



ELABORATE. NOW.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Cage is wearing the new Power-man's Costume thogh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> ELABORATE. NOW.



yeah they're putting a little heroes for hire in there


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, guess I have a reason to watch the show now beyond just mild curiosity.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Whatch Shameless first, it's got nothing to do with comics, but I'm promoting the shit out of it right now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Whatch Shameless first, it's got nothing to do with comics, but I'm promoting the shit out of it right now



When does Shameless premier? Have I missed it already? Loved the first season, will definitely be checking out the second.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> When does Shameless premier? Have I missed it already? Loved the first season, will definitely be checking out the second.



Season two premiered last sunday


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Gah I hate how behind I am on all my tv. Working 9-5 sucks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

You should quit immediately


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Ban is right, who are you to get something as trivial as a job between you and your hobbies?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2012)

So Walt Simonson is returning to do comics for Marvel specifically for Bendis Avengers, hopefully he makes better use of him than he did JRJR


----------



## Cromer (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Speaking of Spidey and his  amazing Friends



I'd hoped Spidey wouldn't show up in this cluster. Just say he's off with the Future Foundation in another dimension or something...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So Walt Simonson is returning to do comics for Marvel specifically for Bendis Avengers, hopefully he makes better use of him than he did JRJR



Some of JRJR's art there was amazing.

But yeah.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

bendis is getting off Avengers, rite?
who is replacing him?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

no announcement yet

we probably wont get one for awhile


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

man, both books are so shitty this arc
the osborne idea is falling flat big time
and it's not helping that he's writing characters that hickman just wrote wayyyy better than he is


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So Walt Simonson is returning to do comics for Marvel specifically for Bendis Avengers, hopefully he makes better use of him than he did JRJR



I thought he played to JRJR's strengths fine enough. I'm as uninterested in Simonson's art as I am JRJR's though truth be told.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

shit said:


> man, both books are so shitty this arc
> the osborne idea is falling flat big time
> and it's not helping that he's writing characters that hickman just wrote wayyyy better than he is



i disagree, Hammer war is pretty good so far, Ousbourne being a major G, i love how he  just like to viper "that shit is ridiculous if your gonna roll with me you gotta be presentable"

I  also feel he has Gorgon's Voice down very well.


Also

 Easy win for the  Avengers


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2012)

that's cause you suck Petes


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgon in a wolverine costume is a god damn disgrace


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 10, 2012)

The original lineup for the dark avengers was obviously far superior.


----------



## Es (Jan 10, 2012)

I would had liked the current lineup if it they weren't just cosplaying now


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> The original lineup for the dark avengers was obviously far superior.


 of course it was, but osborn makes do with the materials on hand



shit said:


> Gorgon in a wolverine costume is a god damn disgrace


 i think its a great fuck you to Wolverine, i can see why Gorgon would go through with it too, Wolverine is the only one ever to beat him in a fight.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

shit said:


> Gorgon in a wolverine costume is a god damn disgrace



Pretty much. Gorgon who lived and died by the sword, disgracing himself to petty taunts just because there's someone out there he hasn't killed more than a couple of times yet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2012)

Zen loves everything Bendis does


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zen loves everything Bendis does



not true

Secret invasion sucked, and Dissembled was Sloppy.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

I kinda liked Disassembled


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

shit said:


> I kinda liked Disassembled



it had its moments [Hawkeye's death, Vision's death], but the "no Chaos magic" is a weird little piece of BS.


----------



## shit (Jan 10, 2012)

no chaos magic?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2012)

Dr. Strange said that there was no Chaos magic even though he had used said school of magic


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats not even fair...

Also


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2012)

You're in love with that panel, Ban

As funny as it was, to me it lacks the sophistication of what Doom is really capable of. It is too much of school-yard name calling instead of the aloof ego that he's best at. Hickman could write a better insult


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

that was pretty eloquent for an insult though, and he was really pissed


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 11, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're in love with that panel, Ban
> 
> As funny as it was, to me it lacks the sophistication of what Doom is really capable of. It is too much of school-yard name calling instead of the aloof ego that he's best at. Hickman could write a better insult



Yeah, that's the point.
It was a horrible insult by someone who didn't know what the fuck they were doing
As in Bendis and Doom


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2012)

wow they'll just use any artist for promos huh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that was pretty eloquent for an insult though, and he was really pissed



Again

Zen loves anything Bendis


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Again
> 
> Zen loves anything Bendis



i do not i've already said i hate Dissembled and Secret invasion

and scarlet was boring

Yes he is one of my favorite writers but he is far from perfect.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2012)

btw while I preferred hickman's take on these guys, duh, I always like that Bendis is willing to pick up and use the pieces of the marvel u stuff that would otherwise be cast aside and fade.

Or end up in Gage's clumsy hands.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2012)

Eh, I disagree there. Other than Luke Cage (who he stuffed down our throats), just about all the smaller characters he bought in range from worse to 'kick-in-groin' when he writes them

The Hood? Vaughan should be egging Bendis' house for what happened there
Nor-Vah? Showed potential in the Illuminati issue (I know it was written by Bendis) however in the few pages he's in, he is as boring as water and bread for dinner and now nothing more than a plot device
Osborn? Hilariously watered down version of Ellis' take that mixes up 'insane' with 'stupid
Sentry? Hahaha

Not going to mention Echo who was someone he help created anyway


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank God you didn't, we'd have had a right old-fashioned argument here since I like Echo


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

whats wrong with how her Writes Echo

And his Osborn, Hood and Sentry were awesome, Hood and Sentry especially cause he averted the hole "there gonna struggle with their issues but turn out to be good guys" bs and used them as new interesting Villains

The hood is awesome cause he is a Little Fish that Want's to be a big fish, he is the Rocky of Super Villains!

and Sentry, well he is a big Deconstructions of superhero's in general, What happens if u give god like powers to the Worst and weakest kind of human being.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't change Zen, don't ever care about what I think


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Like I said he doesn't always write them well but I like that he uses them.


----------



## Thor (Jan 12, 2012)

leveluplive.tv

Thanks God!!!! Spidey vs Iceman and Emma vs Hulk might not happen.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2012)

Thor said:


> leveluplive.tv
> 
> Thanks God!!!! Spidey vs Iceman and Emma vs Hulk might not happen.



Small fecking favors...


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 12, 2012)

Black Widow and Psylocke should totally happen though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't mind, though there's no way fighting psylocke will ever end any good for them
Either they loose, or they win and capture her, and get X-Force on their asses, or they kill her and get Captain Britain maaaaaad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

oh good Beast gets to keep his teeth


----------



## Shadow (Jan 12, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if Beast was on the Avengers side on this just to stick it to Cyclops.

InB4 Ban makes another Haters gon Hate comment


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2012)

bendis doesn't need to write two poor avengers books
with his stories that read like a kid playing with action figures


----------



## illmatic (Jan 12, 2012)

"A kid playing with action figures" great analogy


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

shit said:


> bendis doesn't need to write two poor avengers books
> with his stories that read like a kid playing with action figures



 Hammer war is good, and his FI tie-ins were one of the few good things about that event


----------



## Es (Jan 12, 2012)

His FI tie in's was the worst out of the bunch


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

Es said:


> His FI tie in's was the worst out of the bunch



Worse then the X-force, Hulk vs Dracula, Iron man 2.0, Spider-man and Deadpool tie-ins, worse then the Tie-in? 


no. bendis used the his obligatory tie-ins to  give some  character Development to his cast.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 12, 2012)

Are we talking about the horrible talking-head Avenger issues?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

they were talking heads because they were conducting an interview, and yet he still got more action and character developmental between those segments then the main book.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> they were talking heads because they were conducting an interview, and yet he still got more action and character developmental between those segments then the main book.



The main book that was garbage anyway? Great defense.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> they were talking heads because they were conducting an interview, and yet he still got more action and character developmental between those segments then the main book.



The only thing that was okay about those crossovers was watching Red Hulk get the shit beat out of him (which is more because I hate the character) and the art. The documentary talking head interviews did nothing, and he just can't execute the whole "retelling an event that's passed" storytelling device. It didn't work for the last issue of SI, and it just didn't work here.

Perhaps he wasn't the worst crossover (FI was really bad and I didn't read all the tie-ins), but they were not "good" comics. When Dan Didio can make a legitimate point about how much of a waste your comic was and not get laughed out of the room, it can't be called a "good" comic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

Charcan said:


> The main book that was garbage anyway? Great defense.



the  point is is that it had the things Fear itself lacked, i get the feeling bendis wrote fraction's script, said fuck it and decided to take the spare time to focus on his characters a little closer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Worse then the X-force, Hulk vs Dracula, Iron man 2.0, Spider-man and Deadpool tie-ins, worse then the Tie-in?
> 
> 
> no. bendis used the his obligatory tie-ins to  give some  character Development to his cast.



Ill contest this, Hulk vs Dracula was better. Dracula was more fun to read then any of his inane over-the-top chit chat that is his trademark


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ill contest this, Hulk vs Dracula was better. Dracula was more fun to read then any of his inane over-the-top chit chat that is his trademark



that book promised  Hulk vs dracula

i Did not get Hulk Vs Dracula.

The Forgiven the guys the book  was supposed to sell us on, made them look incompetent.

their master strategists big idea was to runaway.

and i am one of the few that *LIKED *the X-men Vs Vampires!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 12, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ill contest this, Hulk vs Dracula was better. Dracula was more fun to read then any of his inane over-the-top chit chat that is his trademark



I didn't mind the first issue of the Deadpool tie-in. I'm an old fan of Chris Hastings and Dr. McNinja, though. Didn't read any other issues, though, out of lack of interest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

you didn't miss much.

again another disappointment from feat itself

i thought that if it did well, just maybe Chris Hastings  would get the main book after way [not that way's run isn't begging to pick back up] but needless to say that won't happen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 12, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that book promised  Hulk vs dracula
> 
> i Did not get Hulk Vs Dracula.
> 
> ...



That's not even what I'm on about, Dracula's dialogue and actions was more interesting than anything Bendis has written in his Avengers FI tie-ins


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's not even what I'm on about, Dracula's dialogue and actions was more interesting than anything Bendis has written in his Avengers FI tie-ins



fine,  i might even agree to that, i don't think it worked on any other level then that however.


----------



## Es (Jan 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Worse then the X-force, Hulk vs Dracula, Iron man 2.0, Spider-man and Deadpool tie-ins, worse then the Tie-in? .


Fuck you talking about, most of those were good


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

Bendis's tie ins were the worst that were part of a main book and not a mini


----------



## Blinky (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't see the point of having tie-ins that were just silly interviews about how "EVERYHING CHANGED" and then a few issues later it goes back to the status quo.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2012)

shit said:


> bendis doesn't need to write two poor avengers books
> with his stories that read like a kid playing with action figures



You described loeb's writing, not bendis'.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I didn't see the point of having tie-ins that were just silly interviews about how "EVERYHING CHANGED" and then a few issues later it goes back to the status quo.



I'm sure the idea was to mine the emotions of the characters since fear itself sure wasn't gonna do it. I didn't think they were that bad, once you got over that its totally supplementary


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Beast was on the Avengers side on this just to stick it to Cyclops.
> 
> InB4 Ban makes another Haters gon Hate comment



Beast
Founding X-Man
Going for the eastablishment during Phoenix crisis


Well at least it ins't Spidey going retarded on Collossus


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Archangel vs Daredevil :rofl


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 13, 2012)

What the fuck? Spider-Woman vs Gambit. Still gonna read because of Ramos art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Good match up. Both are part of the stealth team, energy projections, womanizer vs pheromones

Although Drew is an agent of S.W.O.R.D.


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)

And an agent of S.H.I.E.L.D and H.Y.D.R.A.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Sword trumps Shield when it comes to space threats


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)

S.H.I.E.L.D trumps S.W.O.R.D in actual comicbook story importance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

And fanboys trump through logic


----------



## Thor (Jan 13, 2012)

Yawn. You bore me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

You spelled glub glub wrong.


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> You described loeb's writing, not bendis'.



why does helicarrier smash sentry? cuz it's the biggest toy in the toybox


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Helicarrier > Asgard


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

loeb's writing reads like a grown man pushing out a prolapse because he's so constipated and all the while shouting out the vilest obscenities and curses imaginable, which happen to be all directed at the characters he's writing about
and then he finally shits and that's your reading experience, leaving you just thankful it's all finally over


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

You forgot angsty parenting


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2012)

most of the curses would of course be directed to whomever the characters' parents and offspring were


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Helicarrier > Asgard



Iron Man's old school know how > Helicarrier.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

And all technology in the future or past has been written by tony stark

Never you mind steve jobs only died last year or anything


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2012)

shit said:


> why does helicarrier smash sentry?



it's not like those things don't have nuclear reactors or any thing....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

The Helicarrier stunt was a last minute Michael Bay style miracle that you're not supposed to think too deeply about.

Because while there's more than setting off the thermonuclear core that it could be rationalized Stark hacked into using (I was surprised when learning Helicarriers have carried tech that can quantum spring singularities and shatter secondary adamantium), it doesn't especially come across in the writing.

Bendis was simply running out of pages and there was a new status quo yet to publicize.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2012)

but their was a mushroom cloud on pannel


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> but their was a mushroom cloud on pannel



I know but that wasn't my point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

boy a whole nuclear reactor, sure am impressed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> boy a whole nuclear reactor, sure am impressed.



In one of Sentry's first comics he reappeared from an actual nuke blowing up in his face without having regressed to a stubbly civilian, and that was before he knew he could give himself a Final Fantasy boss form.

Again, Michael Bay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2012)

Charcan said:


> In one of Sentry's first comics he reappeared from an actual nuke blowing up in his face without having regressed to a stubbly civilian, and that was before he knew he could give himself a Final Fantasy boss form.
> 
> Again, Michael Bay.



it was the Void who got nuked in Siege, and it didn't hurt him it just woke Bob up.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

I stick to it happening because Iron Man is one of the Big Three (and the most commercially successful in movies) and he needed something iconic to do, because the other two have it easier with their patriotic shield throws and lightning storming.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys realize that a mushroom cloud is not exclusive to nuclear blasts, but all blasts of a sufficient size, right?

Edit: And I'm fairly sure a nuclear reactor exploding doesn't create a thermonuclear explosion. There's a bit more going on than just having uranium slam into stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I stick to it happening because Iron Man is one of the Big Three (and the most commercially successful in movies) and he needed something iconic to do, because the other two have it easier with their patriotic shield throws and lightning storming.



then why didn't he ride that sucker into him like a surfboard?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> You guys realize that a mushroom cloud is not exclusive to nuclear blasts, but all blasts of a sufficient size, right?
> 
> Edit: And I'm fairly sure a nuclear reactor exploding doesn't create a thermonuclear explosion. There's a bit more going on than just having some nuclear material lying around.



Sure, but it's not that big of a stretch that's what happened, since Helicarriers being nuclear powered is precedent (however they work) and I'd think Stark would know better than not to maximize what he was doing when hacking the entire ship.

Edit: In fact I'm sure that's what he was thinking since the first thing he ordered was to have Reynolds blasted/ported into an open, vacate area. Dropping tons of metal on its own wasn't going to be worse than the ruins of Asgard.

In any case, lolBendis.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Makes me think of the time Iron Fist brought down a whole hellicarrier with one punch


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> then why didn't he ride that sucker into him like a surfboard?



Bendis wasn't cool enough to Strangelove it.



Banhammer said:


> Makes me think of the time Iron Fist brought down a whole hellicarrier with one punch



He didn't obliterate it or bring it down to ground level. Still badass though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2012)

Didn't he crack that fucker in half (that was a bendis moment by the way )


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Didn't he crack that fucker in half (that was a bendis moment by the way )



He cracked the runway, caused some random explosions and almost tipped over the whole thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Iron Fist. Punching the shit out flying nuclear fortresses


----------



## Blinky (Jan 13, 2012)

What did that happen in?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

when they go rescue luke cage from norman osborn


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 13, 2012)

Can you imagine what would have happened if the sentry was much stronger than Iron Fist?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Can you imagine what would have happened if the sentry was much stronger than Iron Fist?



I can't.

Because when you use a Helicarrier as a _bullet_, all bets are off. Even for someone with super speed that can disintegrate Kree tech with a look, doing something more bullet responsive instead of just looking up like Wile E. Coyote would have been way out of bounds.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

can always count on nf thor to devolve a discussion back into "such and such character sucks "


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

You know what sucks even more? Being able to wipe out a forest by staring at it, and still aiming at the slippery vanilla guy with only two arrows like a jackass


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see anyway out of scott coming across as a massively retarded jerkoff


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Well you see
These fights are representative

But yeah, the avengers got a movie coming out, no way they'll loose.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

he sure is staring directly into the sun at point blank
probably not good even for a god


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Meh. He's fought inside the core of the sun before. He's cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

And


Is thor crying? I think he is


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

He doesn't like touching icky things?

Tears of joy? He's smiling too.

Or it could be the Sentry effect? When he died everyone remembered how great....(lol)....of a hero he was and how he banged Rogue, gave Daredevil council, taught Dr Strange about willpower, was as intelligent as Reed Richards, taught the X-Men leadership, was a better man than Ben Grimm.....ect. Thor probably remembered how he taught the Sentry how to style his hair and beard. Sad. 






I remember how everyone thought Thor was reborn as Sentry in Sentry's 1st  mainstream Marvel Universe appearance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

No one cares


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Yet he replies. You bore me. Shoo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Bore you? Oh no. Maybe I should put a lady dress on.

You know what I like to do when I'm bored

I like to sleuthe mysteries




Zen-aku said:


> Moondragon wears the bald look well imo






shit said:


> not bad
> hoop earrings are a bit much
> like she's trying to overcompensate





			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> For being a lesbian





Thor said:


> And she raped Thor.





Any personal bald lesbian rape stories you ready to share?


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Shoo. You try too hard to be witty. But you come off as a complete 200 lbs, lonely, obsessive ggafto.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Please stop bringing up Sentry already. Let's talk about something else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> Shoo. You try too hard to be witty. But you come off as a complete 200 lbs, lonely, obsessive ggafto.



Touched a nerve I see


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer thinking I care makes his dick hard.

Touched a nerve....says the guy who negged me 3 times in a row in the space of 2 days.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

you spelled "unfunny 4chan lolcat meme" wrong


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

mo' money, mo' terrible memes


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Post annoying images day?
I got some of those too


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

WOULDJA ALL JUST STOP! *STOP! STOP!!!*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

But, what about the 4chan memes?
Will anyone think of the memes?


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> Banhammer thinking I care makes his dick hard.
> 
> Touched a nerve....says the guy who negged me 3 times in a row in the space of 2 days.



And you negged me for mocking you in the cafe, you weren't even man enough to put anything in the text


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Why you so obsessed with me?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Rep talk in the marvel thread
Now I've seen everything


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Es said:


> And you negged me for mocking you in the cafe, you weren't even man enough to put anything in the text



You can't neg someone without a text. Dummy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> cos it was a revenge neg.



I usually don't care about these, but edited coment was edited


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I'm obsessed with you



Edited quote is edited.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Except filthy lies are a little different than reposting your original quote, but I'm me, and you're you, and that's about all I need for my word to be worth


----------



## Es (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> You can't neg someone without a text. Dummy.



All you put in was a period.

You like to pretend you aren't mad but it's all a poorly made facade when you wave your butthurt around like a flag


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Es said:


> All you put in was a period



A period is not text?

Anyways it was a revenge neg. But what does that have to do with Banhammer getting hard?


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Except filthy lies are a little different than reposting your original quote, but I'm me, and you're you, and that's about all I need for my word to be worth






Banhammer said:


> Red Hulk already got his ass kicked by Namor alone



A Lie.



Banhammer said:


> *I usually don't care about these*, but edited coment was edited



A Lie.



Banhammer said:


> Rep talk in the marvel thread
> *Now I've seen everything*



A Lie



Banhammer said:


> Makes me think of the time Iron Fist brought down a whole hellicarrier with one punch



A Lie



Banhammer said:


> And all technology in the future or past has been written by tony stark



A Lie


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Clearly


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

No wonder you like characters like Norman Osborne, Female Loki and Mephisto, Doom. You relate to them. Liars(Loki, Mephisto) and False Bravado(Dr Doom, Norman)

While I relate to characters like Thor, Spiderman, Luke Cage, Captain America, Black Panther, The One Above All ect.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe, but there's one thing I don't understand

Why you obssessing over my erections? That's twice you've mentioned them
Aren't you suposed to be the basher here?

Do I need to get an adult?


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> ... and False Bravado(Dr Doom...



No, just no.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Such an in depth character study 



Definitly a case of go immediately restrain order yourself


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Restraining order.....says the stalker.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Clearly starved for atention
Fine, I'll indulge you one last time

Thor, Spiderman, Luke Cage, Captain America, Black Panther, The One Above All

Drag queen, lived in his aunts basement till his thirties, thug for hire, quitter, racist, judgemental couch potato

Role models one and all


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Silly Hawkeye that's not how you shoot arrows, silly Hawkeye.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Guys, stop

This is super duper lame


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 14, 2012)

With Scott and his Utopianauts going all weird I think a X-Men versus Avengers story could be written well, I just don't think it _will be_.

It's also not like cape-on-cape action is exactly rare. They've been duking it out all through Children's Crusade for starters.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

:33



Suuuuure


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> With Scott and his Utopianauts going all weird I think a X-Men versus Avengers story could be written well, I just don't think it _will be_.
> 
> It's also not like cape-on-cape action is exactly rare. They've been duking it out all through Children's Crusade for starters.



You can't jump onto the time line every time you want to solve a problem!


But look at all these problems that I have solved!


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> Silly Hawkeye that's not how you shoot arrows, silly Hawkeye.



If he shot arrows like a regular person he wouldn't be so accurate.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

But Bullseye on the other hand .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Are the Venom trades gonna be out by Febuary ?


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) homophobe, thor


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

KizaruTachio said:


> But Bullseye on the other hand .


Is dead. 


KizaruTachio said:


> Are the Venom trades gonna be out by Febuary ?





February solicitations.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) homophobe, thor



I'm not. 

In the cafe my whole thing was to parody the religious right. But some didn't/refused to get it.



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> *Mod* - I understand that you have been previously banned for *"parodying" the religious*, and I recently section-banned you from the Cafe for repeating this exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

oh good
still awfully fun to take you out of context, I'm sure


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

also religious right isn't about petty slander

get them with the pen, not the mouth


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> oh good
> still awfully fun to take you out of context, I'm sure



You have no idea. 

But it's over and done with. Now when a true right-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) comes with their hateful slander backing it up with religious texts they will probably instantly make brilliant rebuttals because they've seen it all before.

Then they'll say to themselves "Wow, I'd never have been this good if it wasn't for Thor". 
And I'd just nod my head and smile, put my cowboy hat on, turn around and walk off into the sun set.



Well that's how it played out in my mind. I'm a romantic.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

your sig has to be over the height limits...


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Shit where have i seen your set before? This looks familiar but i can't figure out why.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends and Ed Edd n Eddy.

I had a cartoon crush on Franky.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Considering this religious belief of yours that you were doing "parody" on, was just an spamming of posting :hardgay cartoons of thor when I confronted you on Thor's past as a wedding drag queen, I don't see what kind of artful comentary you're trying to pretend to have been aiming at


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

This message has been hidden because Banhammer is on your ignore list. 

For the sake of peace, it had to be done. Now he doesn't have an excuse to continue stalking me with Charcan and Geralt of Rivera.

I'm the bigger, better, less obsessed person.

Can people on your ignore list still neg you?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Or I can wait for it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

This last page:


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Ah.


Now can we get back to talking about Marvel comics? Because the butthurt on the past three pages has been tiresome to look at.


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

There's a rumor going on that Iceman will fight Thor in AvX.
Thor slays Frost Giants for fun, what the hell is Iceman going to do?


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Regenerate from surrounding humidity.

Iceman > Frost Giants


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Regenerate from surrounding humidity.
> 
> Iceman > Frost Giants



Ymir can do that. Ymir > Iceman.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor holds back on humans like he doesn't on frost giants


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Still by the looks of things Marvel is ready to raise Icemans levels through the roof. He'll probably lose, but unlock even more potential or something. With Thor commenting on how he's awesome but doesn't know it, like he did in X-Men 1st Class.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2012)

Iceman sadly never is used to his full potential.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

No, iceman is just rarely used with creativity


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Iceman sadly never is used to his full potential.



Not this year. Marvel has said they plan to "expand" his abilities. "Making him a match for Magneto" "A Mystical Elemental".....shit like that.



> *Mike, Bobby Drake is usually known as being the practical joker of the X-Men and is usually seen as a guy who is having fun and enjoys being a super hero. In this design the character looks primal and dangerous, almost as if he's a mythical being. What made you want to depict the character this way?*
> 
> *Perkins:* For me, Bobby Drake is one of the most experienced and powerful members of the X-Men. He was one of the founding members and has a mountain of history. I think it's still important to retain that joker part of his being but I also want to emphasize his stature within the heroic community. Visually he's also one of the most interesting characters to illustrate -- especially if we're pushing his powers to new limits -- which is what we intend to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Thor said:


> February solicitations.



Daken still has his own run ?

*WHY *


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't worry, it's getting cancelled. February is it's last month.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Wasn't Daken's series cancelled?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

He needs a haircut


----------



## Thor (Jan 14, 2012)

He needs to be an interesting character.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

He could wear a dress. That'd help.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Daken used to be an insufferable gary stu, and while his plots did not become a lot more appealing, his character grew into quite the little  magnificent bastard

Problem is, you can't have a spin off of the irredeemable asshole. He has to be a foil to someone


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Was he any good in Dark Avengers? 

I'll probably never read that since I think Deodato did the art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

he didn't get much spotlight, but he trolled the shit out of the other avengers with class, all while making secret pacts and plots with people like reed richards whom he tricked to convince he was actually a saint


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

I assume he didn't succesfully fool him. Reed being the unflappable genius he is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

He did things like let norman think he was an obssesed manchild with his father, hid his pheromone powers from the avengers and manipulated other people with it, used norman's agreesivity towards the Richards to make allies with them, and get sci fi weapons out of it, fucked with venom's head, fucked with bullseye's head to the point where dexter was having rageboners, and also trolled someone by using moonstone boinking with novarh once or twice
Also, killed the punisher, and almost killed norman during siege, while doing some other crap I can't recall


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I assume he didn't succesfully fool him. Reed being the unflappable genius he is.



He did actually. They were like "oh you're wolverine's son? Oh that's nice. Oh poor you, being with osborn,  hang in there, don't you worry, you have allies!" 

All the while he kept making these "Oh Honey  " faces

I don't object it's cancelation, but it's continued existence wasn't that bad.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh so he's  responsible for Frankencastle.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty much. Sliced him to ribbons he did

It was drawn by romita so you know they were specially ribony ribbons.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

It's a dickish to be happy about somethings cancellation/wishing for it. In fairness no one forces you to read it and there are likely some people out there enjoying it. 

I might read that Frankencastle shit since it was written by Rick Remender who I like very much right now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah, everyone mocked frankencastle untill it turned it was pretty great

But the problem with Daken was what it was. None really cared about the obscurity of crime ladder climbing


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 14, 2012)

Who else thinks Marvel is going to troll everyone and have Spiderman solo all of the X-men at the same time?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Plus a dude with Wolverine's powers is never really going to be accepted.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

It would have made a great tv series mind you, but with no ensemble, it failed as a comic book

Sorry daken, we loved to hate you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Plus a dude with Wolverine's powers is never really going to be accepted.



Reminds me of the wolverine anime
Bishie
Japanese
Claws


Only the anime had no balls.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Was he any good in Dark Avengers?
> 
> I'll probably never read that since I think Deodato did the art.



Think of him as an Evil Jack Harkness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> he didn't get much spotlight, but he trolled the shit out of the other avengers with class, all while making secret pacts and plots with people like reed richards whom he tricked to convince he was actually a saint



he made Johnny Storm, Ben Grim, Ares, and Bullseye all Question their Sexuality at multiple occasions.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm saddened to think that Daniel Way's shitty writing will be blamed on Daken

I'm even more saddened that Williams's terrific Dark Wolverine arcs aren't being read by anyone, least of all the ones in charge at Marvel
so good but too late

fuck you Way, may you never again write a book not called Deadpool


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2012)

shit said:


> fuck you Way, may you never again write a book not called Deadpool



His Run on Astonishing was pretty good, the first writer to make me care about Armor.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

you're the first person I've seen that read his run on Astonishing
I'm going to need a second opinion tho


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Which arcs were his on astonishing?
I mostly loathe just about anything involving ghost boxes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Pretty much. Sliced him to ribbons he did
> 
> It was drawn by romita so you know they were specially ribony ribbons.



Daken really marmaladed that Frank.



Blinky said:


> Was he any good in Dark Avengers?
> 
> I'll probably never read that since I think Deodato did the art.



As far as I'm concerned Deodato doesn't beefcake and cheesecake enough Marvel people.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

all the ghost box stuff was ellis


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2012)

Ways Arc on astonishing was the one with the Kajiu monsters invading japan, while Armor went to her brother and mother's funeral.

He gave Armor a major power up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Ah I remember way now
Monster Island

Welp, it was another generic japanese protege of logan story arc, the same as surge and so many others, but at least it wasn't stupid, which is great considering the ghost box story arcs
And mentallo was fun
Yeah, it gets a pass by me.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

ghost box was over your head I bet
ellis did a lot of neat stuff with that concept
even if it was kinda pants on head random


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2012)

^ the  only thing i remember form Ghost Boxes is Ellis Ruining Forge

when have surge and Logan ever Talked?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

You know me shit, Dimensional Crap rides right through my guts like a bad burrito who wants payback.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Then you ain't even seen some of the shit Ellis gets up to in his creator-owned stuff?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Charcan said:


> As far as I'm concerned Deodato doesn't beefcake and cheesecake enough Marvel people.



3D render shit is a huge turn off for me. I cringe at Deodato's art.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Really? I rather enjoy it


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

I dunno it just feels horribly lifeless to me. I was surprised to find I was in the minority on that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Eh. I think it gives characters a more realitic solid point of view.
Also, the shading is great for stories that are meant to have a dark overtone, like Dark Avengers


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

besides, once you think about it, he's no greg land


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Well yeah he doesn't trace or anything so I'm not really discounting his ability but it's not a style I like at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Ugh



I don't know, I think you can totally get what's going on there, without needing speech bubles.

It's specially good to depict adults. The body language, and whatnot just seems right to me

Maybe it's a bit to movie-ish for your taste


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Well yeah he doesn't trace or anything so I'm not really discounting his ability but it's not a style I like at all.



Tell us the truth


Is it the beefcake?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not the lack of dialogue that irks me it just reminds me of an old PC game or something  

But I like mostly cartoonish stuff so what do I know.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Tell us the truth
> 
> 
> Is it the beefcake?



They don't even feel like people to me so I'm not afraid of catching the gays.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I give credit to Bendis for an awesome job with squirrel girl


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2012)

That page actually looks hilarious, the look on Daredevil's face alone just makes it


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I appreciated Deodato being brought back for another kick at the Dark Avengers can.

Someone like Immonen, as good as he is, wouldn't have done it for me.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

that page would've been a lot better without daredevil going on and on about how much everything stank


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Babies stink though. Goes triple if you're Daredevil. Plus the squirrel musk.


----------



## shit (Jan 14, 2012)

I've never heard of him having pet allergies


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

I really am alone on this Deodato thing


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Daredevil's not exactly family friendly either.




Blinky said:


> I really am alone on this Deodato thing



You gotta embrace those thighs of steel.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 14, 2012)

deadato is FUCKING AWFUL

I'm pretty sure he references action figures instead of pictures of people.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> deadato is FUCKING AWFUL
> 
> I'm pretty sure he references action figures instead of pictures of people.



Fuck I was worried for a second.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Fuck I was worried for a second.



Whatever belief no matter how strange there's a big fat chance you can buddy it up with somebody else.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't feel it should be a strange belief


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 14, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I don't feel it should be a strange belief



Well Petes shares it so now it is.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's only sensible to criticize an artist who has never ever seen a human being in a relaxed position. People stand around chatting with their legs spread in a v shape and their chests puffed out. His action scenes really aren't any better, everything looks totally unnatural and stiff. 

I swear to god he should draw transformers or GI Joe, there would never be any confusion- it would be blatantly clear he's trying to sell plastic toys.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2012)

Right now I'm trying to decide if I'd prefer Deadato or Finch. And I'm leaning towards Finch. I mean at least he draws cool batmobiles.


----------



## Thor (Jan 15, 2012)

He drew an awesome Sentry though, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2012)

Dem be hating on Deodato...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2012)

I liked Deodato on Thunderbolts


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2012)

Deodato is hit and miss to me, I tend to dislike artists that are binary in their human bodies and he is most certainly very binary. An example of this is the unveiling of the Dark Avengers during Dark Reign, all the males had the exact same body, even Norman in the Iron Patriot armour. All his females are the exact same as well


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

It's not like we could ever tell any of them apart in any way other than hair color


----------



## Thor (Jan 15, 2012)

Y'all guys are cray!!!!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2012)

wonder how this new even is gonna affect the new school wolverine put, although to say the truth I will love to see brood, quentin, genesis, ide, and kid gladiator kicking the ever loving crap out a few young superhero groups


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

Which would defeat the entire purpose of the school


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Which would defeat the entire purpose of the school


I wasn't really serious about it so there is that  and then considering who xavier school for gifted youngster was pretty much a story about teenager/young adult soldiers (as young as the were back when it all started) and this is pretty much the 2.0 version

and then there is that part were wolverine tell the new black king he could just call up a kid to beat the crap out of him


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

I do wonder what Wolverine and the adult mutants at the school are gonna do on this
be kinda hypocritical to name a school after a host of the phoenix force and then leave the new host out to dry


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 15, 2012)

shit said:


> I do wonder what Wolverine and the adult mutants at the school are gonna do on this
> be kinda hypocritical to name a school after a host of the phoenix force and then leave the new host out to dry



you think she may join the team after the new event, I mean she is being pretty stubborn about being the messiah and what not but in the end of the day she is just a kid with too much power and too big of a burden, maybe taking some time off and leaving some of the older members to do it for a while plus, I would like see how she interacts with genesis


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

Generation hope is pretty great


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

I've totally slept on that series entirely

what am I missing?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, it's kind of interesting.

The stories aren't revolutionary, but individually each character tells a fascinating and unique mutant story.
Hope has a messiah complex but she struggles with the fact she's just making shit up as she goes along, velocidad is trying to deal with the fact his powers are killing him, but he loves it, zero is a is a nieztche asperger tetsuo rip-off and transonic deals with her liberal fecklessness
 teon is a mindfuck

And Shaw is now in the mix


Good book for people who like character driven stuff


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2012)

so it tries to be more x-factor than uncanny x-men?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

The central plot is still hope and her team going around taking care of new mutant crisis, but it takes generous amounts of time to let us know what is going with everyone


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2012)

So i  still can't tell where the gold team stands....


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought Cyclops' side was the main X-Men, while Wolverine's side was just a few teachers running the school? And some of Wolverines X-Men are standing on the X-Men side for this anyway. 

And why is Wolverine on the Avengers side?

I guess this is just a general poster, and not who literally is on which side.


----------



## Thor (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine is a traitor, he's on the Avengers. Fuck him.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

As is Beast


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2012)

Wolverine being a bitchy little traitor...


And isn't that Armor on the X-Men's side? I thought she was Gold team?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

There was a cover where beast and wolverine are fighting avengers.
I'm guessing mccoy is a double agent, while wolverine, who the hell knows?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 16, 2012)

In X-Force, Wolverine said to Beast that the Avengers is just their job, but the X-Men is their family. I thought that meant they would never side with the Avengeres over the X-Men no matter what. I'm thinking that image is not literally who will be on featured on whichever side.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

I was hoping they'd have them appear on both sides


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

too bad because the matchups are slightly better


----------



## Thor (Jan 16, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> As is Beast



Fuck Beast too. That bitter son of a bitch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2012)

it's a cover we don't even know whose side they really are on :|


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

that cover states pretty specifically whose side who is on


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah but there are sides, and then there are "sides"


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll split your sides


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2012)

Covers don't mean shit.  Remember the Fear Itself Promos on X-Men?  The poster had Scott holding a Magneto helmet and the tie-in was all about Juggernaut.  

Also you dont know which side Wolverine will be on.  On Childrens Crusade he was on the Avengers die all the way siding with Cap. On Siege he protected Quire for Summers.   So I guess whoever gives him the Beer first wins.


----------



## shit (Jan 16, 2012)

well, it made pretty clear that scott would rage war against humanity (SF) if they turned against him
it showed just how thin that line was between scott and eric


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 16, 2012)

Cyclops did pull a Magneto esque move on the mayor at the end though

And there was the whole Colossus/juggernaut thing.

Not saying that these covers mean anything mind.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

We'll see when the official solicits come in.

Hopefully, they'll be a wicked tie-in that's as good or better than the main.


----------



## Thor (Jan 16, 2012)

Scott became a fucking badass. I'm so pwoud.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 17, 2012)

LOLWUT!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2012)

I will shit a kidney if that happens


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 17, 2012)

Hypothesis: Shao Lao once came into contact with phoenix, resulted in some phoenix getting into shao lao's mystical dragon chi or whatever.

Result: Iron Fists can channel phoenix force when in close proximity to legit hosts.

Bring on the phoenix kung fu?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2012)

Iron Fist mah boi


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I figured wolverine would be to this event what spider-man was to civil war. Definitely looking that way.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> LOLWUT!?



HO SHIT     .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2012)

Where is jean grey when you need dat ho?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I will shit a kidney if that happens



I hope you do organ donations then


----------



## Cromer (Jan 17, 2012)

Now this makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 17, 2012)

But... But... How can Wolverine, paragon of good, possibly side with an evil, tyrannical baby-rapist like Cyclops in anything?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2012)

He has fought hundreds of wars

Battled against the hordes of evil, stabbed old nazis, slaughtered ninjas throughout the world, went to hell and back  and killed his own friends in the school ground in one of the tuesdays he can't be bothered to control his own brain

But now hell face his greatest enemy yet


MIDTERMS


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 17, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> He has fought hundreds of wars
> 
> Battled against the hordes of evil, stabbed old nazis, slaughtered ninjas throughout the world, went to hell and back  and killed his own friends in the school ground in one of the tuesdays he can't be bothered to control his own brain
> 
> ...



"I'm the best at what I do, and what I do... is multiple choice and true or false questions only. Shove those bitches through the Scantron machine."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 17, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> LOLWUT!?



​


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

jk, iron fist is pretty lamo


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2012)

You're just saying that because he doesn't cry enough for you to like him.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

that's pretty true


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2012)

shit said:


> jk, iron fist is pretty lamo



And I'm the one with weird opinions?


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2012)

yep that's you petes


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh look, wolverine is being child friendly again


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> "I'm the best at what I do, and what I do... is multiple choice and true or false questions only. Shove those bitches through the Scantron machine."


Buenos dias, class!
Today in spanish we are going to learn the past tense of the verb "Snikt"
Yo sniktar?
Tu sniktar?s
Ella snikt?
Nosotros sniktaremos
Vamonos class, altogether!


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Buenos dias, class!
> Today in spanish we are going to learn the past tense of the verb "Snikt"
> Yo sniktar?
> Tu sniktar?s
> ...



Bonjour, nitwits! We continue on ze thematic train, and conjugate the verb 'Snikt!' C'est bien?

Je snikt
Tu sniktes
Nous Sniketee
Vous Snikete
Il Snikteaux
Elle Snikteaux
Ils Snikkkkkktttttttt...dammit!!!!


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2012)

wouldn't it be nous sniktons and vous sniktez?
why you gotta make it irregular?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Buenos dias, class!
> Today in spanish we are going to learn the past tense of the verb "Snikt"
> Yo sniktar?
> Tu sniktar?s
> ...



Jaja, Professor Lobezno.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2012)

shit said:


> wouldn't it be nous sniktons and vous sniktez?
> why you gotta make it irregular?



Because I forgot my secondary school Francais?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

On the other hand I can totally see Hugh Jackman organizing the School Musical


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably not the first one to see this, but thought I'd share for those who may not have so far (and whilst I can share things too). I think it summarises my opinions on Avengers vs X-Men, and especially Iron Man vs Magneto:




I urge you to read the comment posted with it, and I await the "but it could be special stuff Iron Man has" replies. Or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

made me laugh


----------



## Id (Jan 19, 2012)

I like these match ups. Hopes Phoenix Force vs Logans Claws.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2012)

poor bitch never stood a chance


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yoshi said:


> I urge you to read the comment posted with it, and I await the "but it could be special stuff Iron Man has" replies. Or not.



It's funny because it's true. Iron Man should have time to protect his armor against fancy magnetism if he knows he's going up against Magneto. If he hasn't already. Prep time is magic amirite.



Banhammer said:


> made me laugh



It's like Magneto's apologizing to the reader.

Also loved the Q-bert reference. If Kubert (any of them) never drew a swearing version of himself into a comic, he's been behind.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2012)

Phoenix Force vs. Scarlet Witch.

PLEASE.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Jan 19, 2012)

^It's Coming.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2012)

Charcan said:


> It's funny because it's true. Iron Man should have time to protect his armor against fancy magnetism if he knows he's going up against Magneto. If he hasn't already. Prep time is magic amirite.



I seem to remember him being able to block out gravity manipulation right after Civil War, so I suppose magnetism would make some sense. Of course, Magneto's power hasn't _just_ been magnetism for a while; he can do all sorts of wacky shit with it if the writer is feeling creative.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phoenix Force vs. Scarlet Witch.
> 
> PLEASE.



destroyer of mutant population vs hope for it, more like.

a lot of these match ups are just thematic, kinda for fun more than anything. magnetism vs the guy in metal, daredevil vs archangel, etc. Speaking of, Iron man has a much better chance vs magneto than daredevil does vs fucking archangel.


----------



## Thor (Jan 20, 2012)

Iron Man is going to reveal a totally new armor against Magneto. 100% fact, take it to the bank.

Or did people ignore their interaction in Children's Crusade?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2012)

The rate Children's Crusade is coming out, I think most people have forgotten about the whole damn comic. I bet continuity has.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck you Daredevil


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 20, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Fuck you Daredevil



Is this your super villain origin?



Yoshi said:


> The rate Children's Crusade is coming out, I think most people have forgotten about the whole damn comic. I bet continuity has.



Hahaha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who is tired of seing these characters together? First it's The Children's Crusade, then X-Sanction (or whatever the Loeb book is called) now AvX.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well they all kind of relate. X-sanction in particular is blatantly a lead in to AvX. Not that x-sanction even features any x-men other than cable, I don't think?

So no, that alone doesn't bother me. The crap writing in x-sanction (naturally) and children's crusade (more surprisingly) does bug me though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> The crap writing in x-sanction (naturally) and children's crusade (more surprisingly) does bug me though.


This.

I especially hated the part where Doom, for no apparent reason, takes all of the credit for Disassembled and HoM, conveniently absolving Wanda of her sins (for lack of a better term) so that she can be accepted as one of the good guys again.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> This.
> 
> I especially hated the part where Doom, for no apparent reason, takes all of the credit for Disassembled and HoM, conveniently absolving Wanda of her sins (for lack of a better term) so that she can be accepted as one of the good guys again.



The way he writes cyclops and wolverine, and a bunch of the other adults, as incredibly petty wrong just so he can have wiccan set them straight is what really annoys me. The doom thing makes no sense either, why would he care about what happens to mutants? The 'supermagicmadehercrazy' thing was a good enough way of absolving her.


Also  am I the only one wondering how its possible her sons are like 16? I'm pretty sure she didn't have kids that long ago as the marvel u is basically eternally 10 years old


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

And yesssss choke the shit out of him Namor!


----------



## Thor (Jan 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> The way he writes cyclops and wolverine, and a bunch of the other adults, as incredibly petty wrong just so he can have wiccan set them straight is what really annoys me. The doom thing makes no sense either, why would he care about what happens to mutants? The 'supermagicmadehercrazy' thing was a good enough way of absolving her.
> 
> 
> Also  am I the only one wondering how its possible her sons are like 16? I'm pretty sure she didn't have kids that long ago as the marvel u is basically eternally 10 years old



They aren't her biological kids, the bodies just house her kids souls.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah and yet 1) they look like each other and 2) what happened to the souls that previously occupied those kids? If they only entered those bodies more recently.


----------



## Thor (Jan 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah and yet 1) they look like each other and 2) what happened to the souls that previously occupied those kids? If they only entered those bodies more recently.



1)A lot of non related characters look alike, or was it said on panel that their looks are similar?

2) Plot hole


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> The way he writes cyclops and wolverine, and a bunch of the other adults, as incredibly petty wrong just so he can have wiccan set them straight is what really annoys me. The doom thing makes no sense either, why would he care about what happens to mutants? The 'supermagicmadehercrazy' thing was a good enough way of absolving her.
> 
> 
> Also  am I the only one wondering how its possible her sons are like 16? I'm pretty sure she didn't have kids that long ago as the marvel u is basically eternally 10 years old



1)Magic
2)Magic
3)Doombot
4)Magic

Problem solved


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2012)

no it's just bad writing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Nope, malfunctioning doombot that gives you a prespective to the vital and heart wrench work of beauty that is day to day doombot maintenance


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thor said:


> 1)A lot of non related characters look alike, or was it said on panel that their looks are similar?



it was said on panel.

banhammer magic can fuck off the correct answer is shit writing.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

So guys, I may just narrowly have escaped death by bomb.


So what's new in Uncanny X-Men/Avengers lead up issues?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd rather hear about this bomb thing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 20, 2012)

At the rate they malfunction, you'd think Superman and Dr. Doom learned their robotics skills from the same on-line college courses.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I'd rather hear about this bomb thing.



What, why? The tardy mechanic saved my life by not bringing the car back early enough for me to start traveling on time...here, link.


I just read Uncanny. Anyone think the double shipping is gonna start wearing on Gillen sooner rather than later?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 20, 2012)

Remender is being double shipped on two books and he seems alright. Although he writes really far in advance. 

I'm more interested in what Gillen is doing in JiM


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

Baby jesus is more interested in what's happening in JiM


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2012)

The only Remender I'm reading is X-Force.


And I think everybody and his donkey knows that JiM>Uncanny. Hell, the simple fact that Gillen made Fear Itself worth something should automatically qualify him for canonization.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a pity that it has a heavy association with that event. 

I don't think Fraction is all that bad though. I got the first trade of that Iron Fist series from a few years back. I like it.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 20, 2012)

So, Storm VS Thor huh.

The word shitstomp is used so liberally this day.
As are terms like PIS and "moronic fucking writing at it's finest".

Still, I can't see it ending in any other way than 2 pages unless the two later terms are used.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cromer said:


> The only Remender I'm reading is X-Force.
> 
> 
> And I think everybody and his donkey knows that JiM>Uncanny. Hell, the simple fact that Gillen made Fear Itself worth something should automatically qualify him for canonization.



You know hes writing both right? and did the x-men tie in to fear itself too... which was also good despite land art, I thought.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> You know hes writing both right? and did the x-men tie in to fear itself too... which was also good despite land art, I thought.




Of course I do, just pointing out how good art can elevate good writing, whereas the utter crap from Greg Land and his ilk makes Uncanny...not as enjoyable.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

you should read Venom
fucking fantastic comic


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Of course I do, just pointing out how good art can elevate good writing, whereas the utter crap from Greg Land and his ilk makes Uncanny...not as enjoyable.



JiM's art has been pretty awful occasionally too. A few issues toward the end of the fear itself tie in for example.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

man that last issue where volstagg was telling stories to his kids had fangasmic art


----------



## Es (Jan 21, 2012)

The recent art is good too


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Are we to endure every cover in this event?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Are we to endure every cover in this event?



What, don't you like Bachalo's Goomba Wolverine?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

Can't say I'm a fan

Love what he did with the boots though. 

Despite his Iceman being my worse nightmare


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Can't say I'm a fan
> 
> Love what he did with the boots though.
> 
> Despite his Iceman being my worse nightmare



Did you see Bachalo drawing Ultimate Iceman's "Amazing Spider-Man" arrival during the crossover Ultimate X-Men had with the Ultimates?

I bet many soldier pants were soiled (and crystallized right after) then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

I did, but I don't know what to tell you
I remember loving that arc, but something happened and now he's not my thing anymore


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Was it the rape vibes Lizard ASM arc?


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

shed was the shit


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

I know shit.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

hell   yeahrrrr


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it was the snow calculus right off the heels Brand New Day.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2012)

Lurking here until I can get my iPad charged again.


And by the by, has anyone got his/her (do we have any women regulars on this thread) mitts on ASM?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> I think it was the snow calculus right off the heels Brand New Day.



That was a good arc, I wish there was a poster of the punch in the face covers Bachallo drew.


----------



## shit (Jan 21, 2012)

no that arc was awful


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2012)

A funny thing about Brand New Day, all the 'new villians' have been written out and it's back to his original rogue gallery. lol marvel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2012)

How's Mary Jane?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

she's out there doing her thing


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)

skankan it up


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Booty calls and club hopping like a baws.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 22, 2012)

Poor Spidey...NTR'd by Daredevil.


Again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Wolverine, "switching teams" twice a week


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

So much lust in your eyes

Dance with me under the moonlight Shit, well make the devil our suitor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

Eiffel Tower?

Oh, Logan. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

What is up with all the Venom variants?
Is there a movie I'm missing?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What is up with all the Venom variants?
> Is there a movie I'm missing?



No,just a large family.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 22, 2012)

Dayum, look at them go


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What is up with all the Venom variants?
> Is there a movie I'm missing?



All that stuff like Hybrid and Toxin (especially Hybrid) is massive old


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that's what I call a weekend


----------



## Es (Jan 24, 2012)

My body is ready 

Why is this book not out yet anyways?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a Gorilla with a chain gun. 

That's weird. 

I wanna read it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2012)

Because Bru wants to tease us. That douche.

So I wonder how/if WS will be involved with AvX? It would seem kinda odd/impossible for Cap to leave his best bro on the sideline. Even if he is supposed to be dead, there are obviously more important things than his cover.

Bucky infiltrating Utopia. Do Want.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 24, 2012)

Brubaker said it's waaay to early in the books life to do a tie in but he considered the idea of an appearance of Bucky.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel like he won't be in it aside form at most an appearance in Cap or Secret Avengers (for widow). Its not like you can just throw him into the main event given his status (KIA) in the marvel U.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

*SECRET WARRIORS OMNIBUS.

FUCK YES.*​


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmm doesn't the Red Ghost have a gorilla who has a penchant for Heavy Weapons? could be him

can't wait for it


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2012)

pretty obvious it's the atlas gorilla.


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2012)

he's not wearing a shirt tho


----------



## Blinky (Jan 24, 2012)

Brubaker already said the red ghost would be in it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *SECRET WARRIORS OMNIBUS.
> 
> FUCK YES.*​



It's even including the couple relevant Mighty Avengers issues.

Why can't I hold all these Omnibuses?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

Charcan said:


> It's even including the couple relevant Mighty Avengers issues.
> 
> Why can't I hold all these Omnibuses?



*looks to his bottom shelf*

*already full*

FFFFF  ---


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2012)

So anybody see those pics of the northern lights created by that crazy solar storm?



*IT'S COMING.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

Eeew.


wrong choice of words


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2012)

You know for a guy supposedly leaving Avengers soon Bendis sure has built up a ton of stuff that is dropping this year. The two big ones being Ultron and AvX

Which I don't see being part of the same thing


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So anybody see those pics of the northern lights created by that crazy solar storm?
> 
> 
> 
> *IT'S COMING.*


Oh shit, Phoenix got a Green Lantern ring.  We're @#$@ed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You know for a guy supposedly leaving Avengers soon Bendis sure has built up a ton of stuff that is dropping this year. The two big ones being Ultron and AvX
> 
> Which I don't see being part of the same thing



Yeah...what is the status of Ultron War? What with bendis leaving avengers and Hitch leaving marvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

alternate future maybe, it's a mostly optional if very anticipated story arc.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2012)

Point One didn't seem like a book about possible future stories it seemed like a book of yes these will happen.


----------



## Es (Jan 25, 2012)

A miniseries probaly


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually now that I think about the Wonder Man story from the first two issues of Avengers was resolved in a couple of off the side Annuals.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah...what is the status of Ultron War? What with bendis leaving avengers and Hitch leaving marvel.



The correct answer is this:

lol bendis


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

Heh. I'm always for more ultron


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2012)

I never noticed how much Greed Looks like Ultron before.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

Mad Gods have come to kill us all



Fuck


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2012)

oh yeah comics come out today don't they


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Ultron War was being seeded in so many damn books they have to do it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 25, 2012)

I really liked the new Secret Avengers. 

I was planning on starting the series now that Remender has taken over. I'm glad that now I actually have an Avengers series to follow. I am only following New Avengers temporarily while it involves the Dark Avengers.

Secret Avengers 21.1 introduces Hawkeye as the new leader. It was only Cap and Hawkeye in the issue too, which worked well.  I never really read much about Cap before, but I liked the way he interacted with Hawkeye atleast. All of the spy-ey stuff was cool too.

Remender is definately a fave writer of mine. He is the reason why I am into Marvel now I would say as a new reader.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Remender is also one of my favourite writers right now but I found that rough. 

Look I know exposition is important at the start of a run but come on, Cap America bringing up Hawkeye's fucked up family just to piss him off in the middle of a mission? Some of the dialogue was weird too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

Quesadillas Blinky
Hawkeye is getting big in a couple of months


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Remender's dialogue has always been quirky. The stuff that LMD said was great


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Some of it was great like the spitting in the drink bit. 

But that opening when they were sky-diving? I was like "eeeh" the whole time. I really like Remender and stuff and I think when the team gets together and he gets his big ideas out there it'll be cool. Maybe I just don't like his Cap.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 25, 2012)

This a good time to jump into Secret Avengers?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep a very good time.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2012)

BTW bendis isn't exactly leaving avengers soon, he's got at least a year left.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

AvX is his last arc apparently. That's apparently why Simonson is on with him. So his final Avengers shit is with his favourite artist. 

Anyway he's doing that Avengers Assemble so he's not completely done with Avengers.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Really? I thought I saw Axel had said he had another year. Of course AvX is like a 6 month event... and 3 months off. I can't believe it actually, it's like fear itself just ended.

Hmmm in that case I think Hickman is almost certainly taking the Avengers reigns.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking Hickman too. I'd like to see that actually. 

Although he said himself he's not an Avengers fan but he seems oddly honest like that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Every other writer on AvX is currently writing avengers or x-men in some fashion.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah all of Marvels so called "architects" 



They look like a reformed boy band


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2012)

"Avengers don't kill" :33


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Actually now that I think about the Wonder Man story from the first two issues of Avengers was resolved in a couple of off the side Annuals.



Isn't he still at large after escaping the Avengers?



Blinky said:


> Yeah all of Marvels so called "architects"
> 
> 
> 
> They look like a reformed boy band



One of them looks like the Dating Site Murderer just bald.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 26, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Isn't he still at large after escaping the Avengers?



You post simply PERPLEXES me on a omniversal scale. It is as if you are asking a question which is answered by what you quoted Taleran


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 26, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You post simply PERPLEXES me on a omniversal scale.



You almost sounding like a certain OBD meme, there.

I'll worry about poor Simon in the morning when my head clears.

Or not.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually wait Hickman is writing Ultimates. Makes it unlikely for him to be doing Avengers.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 26, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Yeah all of Marvels so called "architects"
> 
> 
> 
> They look like a reformed boy band


Bendis looks like Dr. Evil.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Bendis looks like Dr. Evil.



Would that make Fraction Scott Evil? 

But seriously, I love you fraction. You and your hip skull sweater.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't love Fraction.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

he did Casanova

he at least deserves your respect for that.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

I actually haven't read that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I actually haven't read that.



You should, and this is all the justification you need as to why.



But yeah, Fraction's had his lows (events, Thor) but his work on Iron Man (pre fear itself lead up), Iron Fist, and Casanova more than redeem him.

That and Defenders is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

You probably should

oh yeah Iron Fist is also super awesome


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wait I actually got the first trade of Iron Fist recently and I really liked that. 

Carry on.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Oh wait I actually got the first trade of Iron Fist recently and I really liked that.
> 
> Carry on.



First trade?

Please, omnibus or bust 

Seriously though, if you continue to buy the trades you're just going to regret it once you're done because you'll still want the omnibus.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

argh I already got the first trade though and I don't want to buy the same content again.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2012)

I buy singles and I dont regret it.  Though I have contemplated buying Absolutes before


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2012)

the ellis secret avengers were also great comics you all should pick up
for my money, I'd bet either Aaron or Fraction will take over Avengers


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I'm getting the trade of the warren ellis stuff for sure. 

I like that for the most part he basically used it as a platform for very good artists to show off.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 27, 2012)

HEY SHIT KICKERS

READ FANTASTIC FOUR 602 AND FUTURE FOUNDATION 14

HICKMAN SHOWS HOW TO WRITE EPIC


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah F4 601 and 602 have been great. My faith in hickman's being restored. FF isn't bad either but it really needs a new artist.

Commander johny storm yelling hold doesn't exactly ring true but whatever.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Also read the last issue of warren ellis' secret avengers, he does the most entertaining steve rogers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

It has the most epic of covers, seriously, movie level epic in it, but then they go for turtleman on the pencils

Jeez


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2012)

I am really enjoying Avengers X-Sanction, I was not expecting to at all.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2012)

X Sanction is balls

but yeah Hickman's FF and F4 has been great.  FF needs a way better artist.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> First trade?
> 
> Please, omnibus or bust
> 
> Seriously though, if you continue to buy the trades you're just going to regret it once you're done because you'll still want the omnibus.



That Omnibus is out of stock now but can still be bought under retail price if anyone's on the fence about it.



Blinky said:


> argh I already got the first trade though and I don't want to buy the same content again.



But double and triple dipping shows that you care...


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I am really enjoying Avengers X-Sanction, I was not expecting to at all.



Wait, what? 

How?

Were you bitten by a radioactive shitty writer?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I am really enjoying Avengers X-Sanction, I was not expecting to at all.



Bizzaro Taleran, is that not you?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I am really enjoying Avengers X-Sanction, I was not expecting to at all.


That's just unacceptable Tal


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

I can only wonder who Loeb will kill now. . .


----------



## Blinky (Jan 27, 2012)

Someone is being killed off in x-sanction?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

It can't be my interest in his trash, that's long dead


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Someone is being killed off in x-sanction?



It's written by Jeph Loeb, after all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder if Loeb's current projects would sell the same without prominent artists being assigned to him.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

They wouldn't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I am really enjoying Avengers X-Sanction, I was not expecting to at all.



Oddly enough, so am I. of course it's terrible, but I just can't help but like it for it for some reason

It's like that ugly little dog you can't help but feel sorru for.



Comic Book Guy said:


> I can only wonder who Loeb will kill now. . .



probably Falcon, he's the only expendable one there...Cable too but that's obvious


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

No, it's like the pretty dog walker who takes the ugly dog you love, and feeds it chocolate while she explains to you that the cortison in coco will make them feel loved

All you wanna do is yell "no, bitch, stop doing that now, you're killing him!"


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

honestly dont think anyone will die. cable maybe but no one else


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's to hoping no one is too ruined by the experience


----------



## Blinky (Jan 27, 2012)

X-Sanction doesn't strike me as ruinous at all. Just shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

It grows dangerously close to ruining cable, and has already apparently ruined radioactive man


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It grows dangerously close to ruining cable, and has already apparently ruined radioactive man



I'm hoping it's not the same one...but if it is...I actually like him

How'd he get back from China is my question, and after all of his development in Thunderbolts why the fuck did he go bad again.

But this is Loeb and he probably never read Thunderbolts


----------



## Es (Jan 27, 2012)

It's even sadder that the editors just lets his shit slide, look at the fourmspring


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

silly joker forgot ultimate forge and pyro


----------



## shit (Jan 27, 2012)

and mastermind


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2012)

he ruined mastermind, but at least he got whose side he was on right.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> and has already apparently ruined radioactive man



confirmed. so loeb could do a red hulk joke about fighting someone green and radioactive. that a 10 year old wouldnt find funny.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 27, 2012)

Speaking of Thunderbolts how is the current run? Apparently the old fans of the series hate it but guys newer to it seem to like it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 28, 2012)

i haven't read it in a while but i have no reason for that, its always been good under parker.

fuck old fans, they're dumb, naturally


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

Dropped it mid fear-itself


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I wonder if Loeb's current projects would sell the same without prominent artists being assigned to him.



Someone look up Onslaught Returns.

Marvel Jeph Loeb + Rob Liefield


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

my computer literally won't let me


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I wonder if Loeb's current projects would sell the same without prominent artists being assigned to him.



Welcome to the world of Jeph Loeb & Mark Millar comics they get that the art is a huge part of it.

So okay now that I dropped that statement without anything behind I guess I should support what I say. I am not enjoying it because of how terrible it is and I expected that because of Loeb.

This book is the purest example of what Marvel comics have always done well: Take an Emotional center(which this book clearly has) + A List Artist + Decent writing + Great Deal of Action, and shake until all that is mixed together.

There is also a TON of subtext you can read into this book about Loeb's personal stuff but unlike the other times that has happened in a weird way this actually lines up with the Marvel Universe so it is even creepier in a way.

Also the second issue is an improvement on the first. Finally Loeb is one guy who can write for the new reader and the returning one at the same time and make it effortless interesting and action packed.

Oh and finally this could all implode by the end of it only half the series is done.


----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)

you had me until decent writing


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe we have different qualifications for decent writing because right now there are like 6 books from Marvel/DC that I would consider above decent writing and everything else is bunched up under that.


----------



## Es (Jan 28, 2012)

You don't like Fearless and Battle Scars


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> i haven't read it in a while but i have no reason for that, its always been good under parker.
> 
> fuck old fans, they're dumb, naturally



I really don't get this attitude fans of ailing characters have. They know the characters they like are not popular enough to hold there own series and when a writer comes along to make some changes they flip out because it's different. Like Moon Knight for example, fans of the older version of the character were glad to hear that it's getting cancelled. They'd prefer NOTHING over a series with a good artist at least


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Es said:


> It's even sadder that the editors just lets his shit slide, look at the fourmspring



What Formspring? Brevoort's?

I know he thinks the Radioactive Man works as a villain, and I don't necessarily disagree.

And as long as people keep voting with their wallet they'll support Loeb's ideas while telling you have a right to not buy them.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Someone look up Onslaught Returns.
> 
> Marvel Jeph Loeb + Rob Liefield





Banhammer said:


> my computer literally won't let me







Blinky said:


> I really don't get this attitude fans of ailing characters have. They know the characters they like are not popular enough to hold there own series and when a writer comes along to make some changes they flip out because it's different. Like Moon Knight for example, fans of the older version of the character were glad to hear that it's getting cancelled. They'd prefer NOTHING over a series with a good artist at least



Sounds like a fable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is the Children's Crusade done yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

Almost lil mo


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2012)

> Sounds like a fable.



Not all fans of course but there were some very vocal people out there. 

Shit's silly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

It breaks my heart that things like that happen in the industry

For example, I loathe modern wolverine, but I know that without his star power, X-Force would have probably had no success


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> i haven't read it in a while but i have no reason for that, its always been good under parker.
> 
> fuck old fans, they're dumb, naturally



Fuck you, you should read old stories before making a comment like that

Ellis Thunderbolts kicks the shit over Parker's Tbolts so badly and this is coming from someone who think Parker's Tbolts is a decent read


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2012)

Older Thunderbolts fans also hate the Ellis stuff because he essentially made it into the Suicide Squad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

I read suicide squad because I keep expecting it to be secret six


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2012)

The Adam Glass one? It's shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)

It has deadshot and king shark, and harley too

Maybe if I wish it hard enough


----------



## Blinky (Jan 28, 2012)

If you wish it hard enough the writer will get better? Oh if only.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## shit (Jan 28, 2012)

parker is the best writer that can write stories without anything humungous changing
you just can't find a better status quo writer


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Fuck you, you should read old stories before making a comment like that
> 
> Ellis Thunderbolts kicks the shit over Parker's Tbolts so badly and this is coming from someone who think Parker's Tbolts is a decent read



I like Ellis Thunderbolts. Even with the Deadato art. That's not the point. The problem is the fans not the comic. Plus I'm pretty sure he's talking about fans of shit way older than Ellis Tbolts.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

Deadato


----------



## Es (Jan 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I like Ellis Thunderbolts. Even with the Deadato art. That's not the point. The problem is the fans not the comic. Plus I'm pretty sure he's talking about fans of shit way older than Ellis Tbolts.



Fabain and KB were awesome writers, don't hate.


And not all fans of the older series dislike Parker's stuff, your generalizing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

I liked thunderbolts up until time travel shenanigans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2012)

What's the deal with Thor and Tanarus(sp?), does everyone just beieve that one existed and the other never did? I stopped reading Asgard related books after Fear Itself so I'm not in the loop... even JiM because the art took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Es (Jan 29, 2012)

The current art for JIM is good




Also


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

New Updated Demo Reel" was deleted at 12:30:23 Sun Jan 29, 2012.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2012)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's the deal with Thor and Tanarus(sp?), does everyone just beieve that one existed and the other never did? I stopped reading Asgard related books after Fear Itself so I'm not in the loop... even JiM because the art took a turn for the worst.



Yeah pretty much, Tanarus has somehow replaced Thor in everyone's minds


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

who is this Thor?


----------



## Es (Jan 29, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> New Updated Demo Reel" was deleted at 12:30:23 Sun Jan 29, 2012.



Damn that was quick, It had previews of the Ultimate Spider Man cartoon. It also apparently has Frog Thor


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2012)

you mean frog tanarus?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2012)

Just reminding everyone that Winter Soldier drops tomorrow. Ya'll best get it.


----------



## Es (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZsu3sbWnAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2012)

A trailer for the trailer

Shite a kidney  all the same


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2012)

A teaser for a commercial

wow that's fucking stupid


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that's the event that heralds the apocalypse guys


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2012)

Original Apocalypse or kid Apo??


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 1, 2012)

Ultimate Pooky! 90's X-men cartoon Pooky?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 1, 2012)

kid villains is the new gender bender villains


----------



## Blinky (Feb 1, 2012)

Kid Loki, Kid Apocalypse... hmm. We need a Kid Doom.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2012)

We seriously need a "kid versions of characters hanging out and getting into trouble" book.

Kid Loki and Kid Doom getting into troublesome shenanigans, with Kid Apoc being the "I dunno, should we really *insert shenanigans here*?" kid who always gets dragged along anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2012)

I usually don't like Kid titles, cause you know they're boring and all

but that's not a bad idea


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Older Thunderbolts fans also hate the Ellis stuff because he essentially made it into the Suicide Squad.



Complete originality is a dead concept nowadays so that doesn't really work. Either way they should at least appreciate that Ellis used an almost different roster instead of pulling a low-ebb and using the same roster and writing them entirely how he wants



Petes12 said:


> I like Ellis Thunderbolts. Even with the Deadato art. That's not the point. The problem is the fans not the comic. Plus I'm pretty sure he's talking about fans of shit way older than Ellis Tbolts.



My bad!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

So did anybody pick up Winter Soldier?

Its basically Bru's first cap run, but with Bucky and Widow starring, and better art. So...awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't really like it, then again espionage isn't really my thing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Kid Loki, Kid Apocalypse... hmm. We need a Kid Doom.



And teen gurl Galactus.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I didn't really like it, then again espionage isn't really my thing.



Fair enough. It is most definitely an espionage book, so if you aren't a fan of the genre I can see why you wouldn't like it.

But I love how it's not taking itself too seriously. How the first 3/4s of the book is straight up espionage and then bam there's a chain gun toting gorilla.

Bringing Jasper in for intel was cool too, nice to see him not totally fade away.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fair enough. It is most definitely an espionage book, so if you aren't a fan of the genre I can see why you wouldn't like it.
> 
> But I love how it's not taking itself too seriously. How the first 3/4s of the book is straight up espionage and then bam there's a chain gun toting gorilla.
> 
> Bringing Jasper in for intel was cool too, nice to see him not totally fade away.



To be honest, with the captain america books I wish Brubaker would tone down the wackyness, it's always thrown off his books, and the more there is, the more  his stuff suffers. Worst part of the first captain america series he did was the guy with the tv head and falcon talking to his bird, totally pulls you out of the otherwise very grounded story. 

And the new captain america was just like "here's a giant captain america robot! this book sucks!"


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> To be honest, with the captain america books I wish Brubaker would tone down the wackyness, it's always thrown off his books, and the more there is, the more  his stuff suffers. Worst part of the first captain america series he did was the guy with the tv head and falcon talking to his bird, totally pulls you out of the otherwise very grounded story.
> 
> And the new captain america was just like "here's a giant captain america robot! this book sucks!"



Zola is a Jack Kirby creation, your arguement is invalid. And Falcon has a telipathic link with his bird, how is simply paying attention to established facts in stories bad?

And Ameridroid has also been around for a while, and his backstory was somewhat interesting. I think Brubaker's current Cap stories are going for a Kirby/Eagleheart feel, and it isn't bad in the least


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> To be honest, with the captain america books I wish Brubaker would tone down the wackyness, it's always thrown off his books, and the more there is, the more  his stuff suffers. Worst part of the first captain america series he did was the guy with the tv head and falcon talking to his bird, totally pulls you out of the otherwise very grounded story.
> 
> And the new captain america was just like "here's a giant captain america robot! this book sucks!"



I think WS hits the balance nicely. It's grounded, but with just enough wacky to remind you this is the marvel U. The chain gun gorilla was a bit too wacky, but I'll wait to see the explanation for him before I judge.

New Cap...eh, not really my cup of tea. He's trying to do straight up superhero stuff and its not really working for me.


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2012)

> New Cap...eh, not really my cup of tea. He's trying to do straight up superhero stuff and its not really working for me.


It has Madbombs, how can you people not like Madbombs


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Es said:


> It has Madbombs, how can you people not like Madbombs



The Madbomb from the kooky 70's Kirby Captain America? Really?



> I think Brubaker's current Cap stories are going for a Kirby/Eagleheart feel



Well no shit.


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2012)

> The Madbomb from the kooky 70's Kirby Captain America? Really?


Yes, currently the Serphent Squad is doing durty work for a Hydra Splinter group trying to raise hell with it.


> Well no shit.


I haven't gotten WS yet


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Es said:


> Zola is a Jack Kirby creation, your arguement is invalid. And Falcon has a telipathic link with his bird, how is simply paying attention to established facts in stories bad?


 They don't mesh with anything else in the comic tonally. 



> And Ameridroid has also been around for a while, and his backstory was somewhat interesting. I think Brubaker's current Cap stories are going for a Kirby/Eagleheart feel, and it isn't bad in the least


And he's not very good at it I guess and should stick with espionage and political intrigue.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting that Winter Soldier hardcover but seeing as this is how Brubaker's Cap is generally like I'll probably give it a miss.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the 4th Brumnibus.


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

bru should be writing daredevil or spiderman imo
he writes a terrific bucky, but there's too many aspects of cap that don't mesh with his style as petes said


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> They don't mesh with anything else in the comic tonally.



I kinda see what you're saying, but I'm glad Bru doesn't just ignore things to suit his story.

Like would you rather have him just not use falcon at all? Or just ignore that he has that power? 

Also, I'm kind of confused how Falcon's link to birds messes with the tone when there are plenty of other people with superhuman abilities in that book, including Cap himself.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard that it's a cool book

but I'm poor so I'll just skip it and buy Fatale


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I kinda see what you're saying, but I'm glad Bru doesn't just ignore things to suit his story.
> 
> Like would you rather have him just not use falcon at all? Or just ignore that he has that power?
> 
> Also, I'm kind of confused how Falcon's link to birds messes with the tone when there are plenty of other people with superhuman abilities in that book, including Cap himself.



Yes I'd rather he got rid of that power or never mentioned it. He's marvel's aquaman, and even DC is trying to downplay aquaman's lame fish powers in favor of his generic superstrength


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

shit said:


> bru should be writing daredevil or spiderman imo
> he writes a terrific bucky, but there's too many aspects of cap that don't mesh with his style as petes said



Meh, I think more often than not he balances it well. Personally I had no issues with tonal clashing or whatever, because its not just a espionage book, its an espionage book set in the marvel universe. I'm not thrown off when people with superpowers show up, I expect them to.

But I'll agree that Cap doesn't really fit his style, but Bucky definitely does. From the beginning Bru's Cap has always been Steve Rogers: Agent of SHIELD or Bucky Barnes: Agent of Shield, with the latter character fitting that type of book a lot better.

EDIT: Although I still love Bru's SteveCap. Mainly because despite all the espionage stuff, at its core its Cap vs. Red Skull, which is about as Cap as you can get.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2012)

I was talking about the current series WW, which is cap vs random new hydra people who were lost in another dimension.


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

bru writes a good red skull, yes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2012)

I still think it's weird that you were thrown off by superheroes in a Captain America book, even bru's earlier espionage stuff.

But I was talking about how Cap as a superhero doesn't really fit Bru's style, which is what he's doing in the current series. Cap worked in his last series because he was more a soldier than a superhero.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2012)

superpowers are fine. just not aquaman powers or talking tv heads. the bucky series was fine overall, but that stuff pulled you out of it.


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2012)

Zola's been helping the Skull bodysurf for years.


Petes12 said:


> Yes I'd rather he got rid of that power or never mentioned it. He's marvel's aquaman, and even DC is trying to downplay aquaman's lame fish powers in favor of his generic superstrength



There are worse superhero's. Ever hear of the Phone Ranger?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

shit said:


> bru should be writing daredevil or spiderman imo
> he writes a terrific bucky, but there's too many aspects of cap that don't mesh with his style as petes said



Daredevil yes, his Daredevil run was pretty good. Spider-man.........no, he's too despressing and serious for Spidey

And he writes an absolute fantastic Bucky, just read Winter Soldier and I think it's fantastic. A hundred times better than how he writes Cap 

On that note, is that Madame Lucia von Barda the villian from Bendis' Secret War?


----------



## Es (Feb 3, 2012)

What the fuck I forgot to get Winter Soldier, nooooooo!!!


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

I think he would have an original take on spiderman that's different from the derpy way everyone writes him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

Then it'll just be a variation of Back in Black and One More Day seriousness 

Spidey's whole schtick is that he's meant to be a fun happy type of book


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

back in black was only one arc, and one more day was retarded for reasons that had nothing to do with seriousness


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

That doesn't even refute what I said. Brubaker cannot write humour and his wacky is just horrible


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm refuting the notion that spiderman means wacky and that a serious take on him is automatically a terrible idea
literally the only thing you need is any excuse to give the banter a rest for awhile


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, that is a good point. I should clarify myself though, I do not believe Bru's writing style would work with Spidey, his dialogue is too......_straight-forward_ and _flat_. I don't mean that in a negative way, I mean that in the sense that Spidey books, even serious ones are a bit more off-beat with somewhat spontaneous conversations.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

you're probably right and it wouldn't feel right at all
but I long for a spidey arc in the vein of bru's dd arc with mr. fear


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 4, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Daredevil yes, his Daredevil run was pretty good. Spider-man.........no, he's too despressing and serious for Spidey
> 
> And he writes an absolute fantastic Bucky, just read Winter Soldier and I think it's fantastic. A hundred times better than how he writes Cap
> 
> *On that note, is that Madame Lucia von Barda the villian from Bendis' Secret War?*



Yess she is. 



Es said:


> What the fuck I forgot to get Winter Soldier, nooooooo!!!



Its awesome. Way more interesting then Captain America Bru is writing now



Petes12 said:


> To be honest, with the captain america books I wish Brubaker would tone down the wackyness, it's always thrown off his books, and the more there is, the more  his stuff suffers. Worst part of the first captain america series he did was the guy with the tv head and falcon talking to his bird, totally pulls you out of the otherwise very grounded story.
> 
> And the new captain america was just like "here's a giant captain america robot! this book sucks!"



Its actually the plot that feels lame. I just now realized the Brubaker writing Cap without Winter Soldier is fucking lame. The first arc, post-relauch, was disappointing as fuck, and issue #6 isn't much better. I'm dropping this and replacing it with Winter Soldier; which in the course of one issue already is more appealing then Captain America



On a sidenote, the cover for Winter Soldier #2 reveals Yelena: Black Widow II. Will Bucky be tapping both Black Widows


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh cool, apparently we're getting a Red Hood crossover into Marvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2012)

new horizon armor.
Neat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Its actually the plot that feels lame. I just now realized the Brubaker writing Cap without Winter Soldier is fucking lame.


I knew this would be the case. That's why I never bothered to pick it up once the series relaunched.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2012)

but m0, dat art


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

so anyone else excited by the new secret symbiote event?


----------



## Es (Feb 4, 2012)

You mean in Venom?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

Es said:


> You mean in Venom?



no I mean the follow up to carnage U.S.A.


----------



## Thor (Feb 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Oh cool, apparently we're getting a Red Hood crossover into Marvel.



Red Hood is a clone of Deadpool.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

deadpool is a clone of deathstroke

deadpool isn't the be-all antihero
he's the be-all shitty character that idiots fall in love with


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 5, 2012)

pretty awesome cover.

and Thor will get his ass raped.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2012)

as expected of opena


----------



## Thor (Feb 5, 2012)

shit said:


> deadpool is a clone of deathstroke
> 
> deadpool isn't the be-all antihero
> he's the be-all shitty character that idiots fall in love with



I never said Deadpool was a good character. And the Deadpool/Deathstroke thing is complicated.



Nightblade said:


> pretty awesome cover.
> 
> and Thor will get his ass raped.



Thor will put up a good fight as usual.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thor said:


> ...And the Deadpool/Deathstroke thing is complicated...


Is it?


----------



## Thor (Feb 5, 2012)

His alternate version is half Deadpool?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 5, 2012)

I dunno. Deadpoool (Wade Wilson) just seems to be a parody of Deathstroke (Slade Wilson). That is all.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 5, 2012)

A parody  Liefeld liked Deathstroke so he ripped him off. His origin is as simple as that. 

Deadpool wasn't always a comedy character, in fact I don't think he was even one until Joe Kelly came on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 5, 2012)

Newbie question that I seem to forget each and every time. 

How do you read comics? Left to right, or right to left? My brother (who collected them) said right to left, but others say left to right. 

ALSO:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Who were the two characters that died in Young Justice's team? I do not have comic it was in, but it is mentioned in the one that I do have.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

The American way is left to right.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2012)

Blinky said:


> A parody  Liefeld liked Deathstroke so he ripped him off. His origin is as simple as that.
> 
> Deadpool wasn't always a comedy character, in fact I don't think he was even one until Joe Kelly came on.



"HUUUUUUUUUUIIIIII IM TAWD MAWKFARTLAN AN I TINK ROOOOB LIE FIEWLD IS DA BESTEST CAAAWMIC BWOOK AWTEST OF AWLLLL TWIM3!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR2CVpYXm4Q[/YOUTUBE]

Look at that amazing art. 

Needs moar shoulder pads and chains.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2012)

I read a theory about who the aliens are in the Avengers Movie.

"The Sons of Muspellheim"

And Surtr sounds like a good villain I guess.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Brendon Connelly said:


> We've finally been given a look at Loki's forces in the new, extended trailer for_ The Avengers_, as  just after a cut-down version graced the Superbowl.
> 
> Here are four screen grabs from the single shot in which they appear with any degree of clarity:
> 
> ...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 6, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Newbie question that I seem to forget each and every time.
> 
> How do you read comics? Left to right, or right to left? My brother (who collected them) said right to left, but others say left to right.
> 
> ...



Same way you read an english language book

Sometimes I forget if I've only been reading manga or comics and do the wrong one for a couple of panels


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 6, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Same way you read an english language book
> 
> Sometimes I forget if I've only been reading manga or comics and do the wrong one for a couple of panels



I tend to forget what i'm reading at times to...especially when it's a back and white comic and I just got done reading a ton of manga.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2012)

dat superbowl promo

AVENGERS
ASSEMBLE MY LOINS


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Thor (Feb 7, 2012)

Journey to Mystery/New Mutants crossover in the works?

Source


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

there's already been one
Loki dumped a hellpup on them


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 7, 2012)

reading through the previews

Issue 1:
 X-Men believe the mutant race will be reignited
 Avengers believe it's the end of all life on earth
Which side will wolverine choose?
Issue 2:
Avengers storm the beaches of utopia
But which side will wolverine choose?
Issue 3:
The New Avengers are called to battle!
Wolverine must choose a side!
Issue 4:
What decision will hope make that will change the course of humanity?
Will the jean grey school follow Wolverine's decisions?


----------



## Thor (Feb 7, 2012)

Issue 12: With the Phoenix Force gone and everything back to normal, will Wolverine pick a side?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2012)

Preview for AvX #1



All throughout this, my big question has been, how do you put these two teams at odds without making either Scott or Cap look like an idiot?

Apparently the answer is: You don't.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

YOU'RE SOUNDING LIKE ME SCOTT! OH LAWD!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2012)

And this would be why I've been nervous aboutt this from the start. We've got Cap's writer, the Avengers' writer, FF's writer, and Wolverine (and the X-men)'s writer.

Now when the heads at this conflict are Cap and Cyclops, why wouldn't you bring in the guy actually writing Cyclops?

Also, I haven't kept up with Children's Crusade (is it over yet?), but judging from this, "no more mutants" is still in effect. How's that work?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

Doom pulled a beyonder on wanda. The only person getting his powers back was Rictor

Scott doesn't look like he's acting too bad.
I think it's fine for Magneto to say he Sounds like him because Mangeto was always the one character that always had a valid point


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Doom pulled a beyonder on wanda. The only person getting his powers back was Rictor
> 
> Scott doesn't look like he's acting too bad.
> I think it's fine for Magneto to say he Sounds like him because Mangeto was always the one character that always had a valid point



Really?

To me it looks like Scott thinks he can train a teenage mutant to control one of the most powerful forces in existence in the span of....a week? a few days?

It also looks like he believes that she can give mutants back their powers once she gets the phoenix, because...messiah?

He's risking the entire human race for a shot at restoring the mutant race, based on faith.

I guess I just can't stand that the leader of the X-men is making decisions that will affect many many many people (both mutant and human) based on his religious beliefs.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Really?


Yup
Doom sucked them life force or whatever ya callem powers right out


> To me it looks like Scott thinks he can train a teenage mutant to control one of the most powerful forces in existence in the span of....a week? a few days?


Jean Grey had a lot more than a few days before she went Dark Phoenix on everyone's asses, and even then it was thanks to an effort by the hellfire circle.


> It also looks like he believes that she can give mutants back their powers once she gets the phoenix, because...messiah?


Rebirth.
If Mutants are the next step, then they need rebirth
The phoenix force had the power to ressurect Jean Grey and awaken her omega level abilities
Maybe it can restore the x-gene


> He's risking the entire human race for a shot at restoring the mutant race, based on faith.


A leader cannot go about his life making decisions that involve assuming he is wrong.
I'd say you'd find fewer experts on the phoenix than Scott Summers, and if he wants to choose to believe in Hope, it doesn't really make him a bad person.



> I guess I just can't stand that the leader of the X-men is making decisions that will affect many many many people (both mutant and human) based on his religious beliefs.


It's not a religion. He doesn't worship the Phoenix, he has handled it before and remember the Phoenix Force has saved the universe often enough before

Remember that Scott Summers has faced Celestials before.
Anyway, it's one of mutantkind's direst hours. One of his messiah's greatest tests.
Would you have him do anything else?
The X-Men may be the america earth's mightiest heroes, but scott has to be his race's mightiest leader and defender.
This is something a lot different.


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah he's sounding a bit nutty
they're definitely rushing this at the expense of scott's believability

also I can't imagine this isn't going to be touched on in uncanny x-men
surely they wouldn't leave gillen out of this when he can write circles around nearly every other marvel writer


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

ban, I think it's one thing to oppose the avengers letting phoenix infest hope just to turn around and murder her
and another to let her run amuck unleashed

each point of view is way too simplistic


----------



## shit (Feb 8, 2012)

also, you should all be reading Venom
and you should all be considering ellis's secret avengers to be just about the greatest avengers run ever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Yup
> Doom sucked them life force or whatever ya callem powers right out
> 
> Jean Grey had a lot more than a few days before she went Dark Phoenix on everyone's asses, and even then it was thanks to an effort by the hellfire circle.



True, but I guess I'm seeing this in comic book event terms. Phoenix is not coming to earth to hibernate.



> Rebirth.
> If Mutants are the next step, then they need rebirth
> The phoenix force had the power to ressurect Jean Grey and awaken her omega level abilities
> Maybe it can restore the x-gene
> ...



Maybe. And that's a big maybe. And Hope is the messiah because she was the first mutant born post m-day, who has awakened...5 mutants?

I'd be more behind this if there was a bit more rationality in his decision, but this is a huge gamble and he's making it on pretty much 90% faith.




> It's not a religion. He doesn't worship the Phoenix, he has handled it before and remember the Phoenix Force has saved the universe often enough before
> 
> Remember that Scott Summers has faced Celestials before.
> Anyway, it's one of mutantkind's direst hours. One of his messiah's greatest tests.
> ...



I'd be able to buy it if there was any indication that he'd thought of this before just now. Like if he had already been putting Hope through the ringer, as opposed to taking what was basically a wait and see approach with a side of coddling.

I dunno, I guess I just miss Scott from Whedon's run.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Whedon's Scott exuded badassery out of every pore. 

The meme should be changed to I'm gay for Scott, not Archer.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

shit said:


> ban, I think it's one thing to oppose the avengers letting phoenix infest hope just to turn around and murder her
> and another to let her run amuck unleashed
> 
> each point of view is way too simplistic


It's not ants Shit, it's a cosmic life force.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> True, but I guess I'm seeing this in comic book event terms. Phoenix is not coming to earth to hibernate.


And now you understand why the avengers are nervous



> Maybe. And that's a big maybe. And Hope is the messiah because she was the first mutant born post m-day, who has awakened...5 mutants?


When hope was born, against the tides of relentless extinction, her light flared so brightly it nearly blinded Cerebra
People came from the future to kill her, and to save her, while Sinister and the Marauders and the Purifiers laid waste to a city just in hope they could stop her before she did anything else.
Rogue was restored by her mere touch
A few short years after she was born, lights began to flare again, but they always went horribly wrong until she could finally save them
When her powers first manifested she single handedly took upon herself the power of all mutants around her and delivered San Francisco from Bastion
And all the while showing a connection with the cosmic being of the Phoenix force
When she was born after the Decimation she was Hope that the mutant race would return
Now she's faith that the mutant race will return thanks to her.



> I'd be more behind this if there was a bit more rationality in his decision, but this is a huge gamble and he's making it on pretty much 90% faith.


Mutants are desperate now. These are not your casual Poison The Water Main stakes any more.
These are your post school bus rocket, post schism, post M-Day mutants now.
This is an enemy that you cannot always punch, and when you can, it wants little else than to kill you.
You build yourself a fortress, and gather yourself a guard of heroes, but in the end all you got left is trust and faith because against these odds, even those things may never be enough




> I'd be able to buy it if there was any indication that he'd thought of this before just now. Like if he had already been putting Hope through the ringer, as opposed to taking what was basically a wait and see approach with a side of coddling.


Have you been reading Generation Hope?
Her whole life was a ringer even before she returned to utopia, and stuff hasn't gotten that much easier since.





> I dunno, I guess I just miss Scott from Whedon's run.


We all do
At least we all wish scott would do more exposition
But right now he's doing rather quite good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 8, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Preview for AvX #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exciting,I don't know if my body is ready.

We'll see soon.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 8, 2012)

Scott Summers sounding desperate.

Anyways SOMEBODY SHOULD REALLY TALK ABOUT THE GREAT ENDING TO PUNISHER MAX!!!!

Last page was


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2012)

What I wonder is why is Tony Stark on white house meeting s with his full body armor on, and why is Logan waiting for captain america in school while in Costume=


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> What I wonder is why is Tony Stark on white house meeting s with his full body armor on, and why is Logan waiting for captain america in school while in Costume=



because they're hoping new or returning readers will show up for avengers vs xmen, so they need to be really obvious about who everyone is. 

and because it hides romita's ugly.

oddly I don't have a problem with how they're writing cyclops. he's known for a while that behind hope's mutant restoring powers is the phoenix. it's not really that big a leap that with the full phoenix power she could restore more people.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm enjoying Venom, new Secret Avengers, Uncann X-Force and New Avengers.

But I'm non too familiar with the X-Men comcs, so I want to buy Whedon comics to get more familiar. Butt this X-Men vs Avengers sounds cool too, especially since it's involving Hope and the Phoenix.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 9, 2012)

ah shit that preview is actually good. now I have to check this out. 



> and because it hides romita's ugly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> because they're hoping new or returning readers will show up for avengers vs xmen, so they need to be really obvious about who everyone is.
> 
> and because it hides romita's ugly.
> 
> oddly I don't have a problem with how they're writing cyclops. he's known for a while that behind hope's mutant restoring powers is the phoenix. it's not really that big a leap that with the full phoenix power she could restore more people.



Now that the original wharrgarbl has worn off, I'm coming around too it. I still wish that this had been hinted at previously, or that there was a bit more non faith related reasons behind this, but Ban made some good points that if anyone can actually judge what the phoenix will do, it's scott.

I just know that if the Avengers win this and Scott's plan doesn't pan out he's going to look like an idiot. And really, the whole no more mutants thing does need to go away. I'm tired of seeing Scott so desperate. I want confident awesome astonishing Scott back.

Oh and who decided Romita Jr. was a AAA artist? I mean he's not terrible I guess, but compared to Coipel, Kubert, and Cheung....eh.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the art but big events is where it becomes the most clear with Bendis that every character is speaking in the same mannerisms and voice.

I guess it is kinda fitting that the Avengers half of the preview works where as the X-Men half doesn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> and because it hides romita's ugly.



GOD, I KNOW RIGHT?



> Scott's plan doesn't pan out he's going to look like an idiot.


It bothers me really. Scott is a more experienced leader with better advisors, better tricks, and better powers on his team.
I'm going to be really disgruntled to see him fight against Captain America and naturally Wolverine because of the massive jobber aura they have.
I seriously hope they do not dumb him down for sake of "not even my amazing leadership skills could trump truth, justice and the snikty way!"



> speaking in the same mannerisms and voice.



"The Phoenix destroyed his once chance at happiness"




He'll be fine, oh Headmaster of the "Jean Grey Institute"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

I ""ed hard at Tony Stark sending a suicide mission to try to the Phoenix before actually even talking to any X-Men other than Hank McCoy
"We determined he faced a struggle by examining the wear-and-tear on his uniform"
*donotoverthinkitdonotoverthinkitdonotoverthinkit*
Although I guess Hank McCoy is one of the better experts in the field, but still.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

I do enjoy how Bendis seems to be ignoring the last time Phoenix arrived in New X-Men and how Scott has moved past Jean and how she had control of it until Magneto started being a dick.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh and who decided Romita Jr. was a AAA artist? I mean he's not terrible I guess, but compared to Coipel, Kubert, and Cheung....eh.



His resume beats most artists and he doesn't have a reputation for being late, which can be kind of important when it comes to these events.

Granted JRJR's skills would be best put to use showing Thor throwing his chunky self at a brightly colored mass of beaked fire.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

JRJR is great but he is a poor match for Bendis.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I do enjoy how Bendis seems to be ignoring the last time Phoenix arrived in New X-Men and how Scott has moved past Jean and how she had control of it until Magneto started being a dick.


Isn't the Phoenix meant to be controlled by a much alive jean grey roaming around the universe collecting the pieces of itself?

You know, that being the reason why Rachel and Korvus got de-powered recently?


Taleran said:


> JRJR is great but he is a poor match for Bendis.


I like him for dark street stories.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 9, 2012)

shit said:


> and you should all be considering ellis's secret avengers to be just about the greatest avengers run ever



Just picked that up. The first chapter is okay but I liked the way how he handled the dialogues, particularly on Moon Knight.

By the way, have anyoned heard of the controversy that issue 21 of Secret Avengers caused by a line from Rogers? There were even some people saying that they wouldn't read anything from Warren Ellis anymore lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> Just picked that up. The first chapter is okay but I liked the way how he handled the dialogues, particularly on Moon Knight.
> 
> By the way, have anyoned heard of the controversy that issue 21 of Secret Avengers caused by a line from Rogers? There were even some people saying that they wouldn't read anything from Warren Ellis anymore lol.



I saw it in Something Awful. I don't follow the title so didn't care.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

no idea what you'r talking about


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 9, 2012)

It generated from this entry: 

Apparently there are readers that feel too squeamish about Captain America saying that he doesn't support torture but will let his more sociopathic teammates do it.

I think the only memorable thing of that discussion is how some people are stating that they hate Ellis now and will stop reading his comics, which is a little harsh if not hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh God, 4th letter.

Bluffing, bluffing, how does it work?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> It bothers me really. Scott is a more experienced leader with better advisors, better tricks, and better powers on his team.
> I'm going to be really disgruntled to see him fight against Captain America and naturally Wolverine because of the massive jobber aura they have.
> I seriously hope they do not dumb him down for sake of "not even my amazing leadership skills could trump truth, justice and the snikty way!"



Yeah.....I'm not holding my breath. It's funny, but I feel like Scott won't even have a chance at winning unless Wolverine is pulling for him. Not because of anything in story, of course.



> "The Phoenix destroyed his once chance at happiness"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this as a sad bit of self projecting.

Like Wolverine is so in love with her that he can't even fathom the idea of someone being able to get over her and move on.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

He'll have an agenda and he won't even know it




MAYBE HE'LL THREATEN STEVE ROGERS TO BLOW UP AN ISLAND FULL OF KIDS


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 9, 2012)

Tony looks totally tripping balls in the frame where the armor pulls back on his face. And man, not digging the dialog.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

he was probably all sweaty from being on a full suit of armor inside of a dark hot room in the middle of the white house in front of a projector for no reason


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> he was probably all sweaty from being on a full suit of armor inside of a dark hot room in the middle of the white house in front of a projector for no reason



Can't his entire armor just slip up into the hollows of his bones or some crap? To me that makes it even funnier. He could change with a thought, but chose not to.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes. That is exactly what it does.
He rather just have a meeting with a president wearing a weapon of mass destruction armed and practically pointed at him, because apparently tony stark won't be recognized without it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

that is a hell of a lot more controversial then "I'll let my partners do it for me"


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2012)

You know how perez on superman did layouts and then another artist drew over them to make them look good? that is JRJR's ideal role.


----------



## Es (Feb 9, 2012)

You don't like Perez?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's like you don't know me at all


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> It generated from this entry:
> 
> Apparently there are readers that feel too squeamish about Captain America saying that he doesn't support torture but will let his more sociopathic teammates do it.
> 
> I think the only memorable thing of that discussion is how some people are stating that they hate Ellis now and will stop reading his comics, which is a little harsh if not hilarious.



I'm sure ellis could give two shits
he already said he's quitting comics anyway
anyway, they were on a very serious timeframe and he was obviously mostly bluffing in the comic
but that's the thing about journalism, the more you piss intelligent people off the better you are at what you do (wolverine pun intended)

also ban, you're being a little hard on wolverine as he does have a new girlfriend himself, tho not with nearly as impressive a rack


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

If the Jean Grey institute isn't enough evidence, I do point out that little chapter in the moaning myrtle chronicles where he burns out demons in his head by activating his memory of the Phoenix


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2012)

punisher max ending was incredibly predictable


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

He wasn't bluffing in the comic though the next page is those people getting shot and stabbed over it.

I can totally see how that would piss people off because of what Captain America is supposed to stand for and the fact that Steve is specifically back to being Captain America again.




Petes12 said:


> punisher max ending was incredibly predictable



Well yeah there was only one way the Punisher was going to end Fury even says it in the comic.


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)

moonknight was obvs bluffing about cutting that dude's face off

also the guy that was shot was running away, and the guy that was stabbed was the black one so it's coo


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)

would you rather cap let the world get destroyed by the multi-souled ones?
I think we're overlooking that crucial point


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2012)

Does Natasha even shoot bullets out of those things?
What with it looking like a generic stun beam you never know

Anyway, it was without a doubt seriously aggressive, but cap would have probably stopped it before anything else was done, even though there was only three hundred seconds left, so not much to loose.
It saved their lives and everything.
But at the end of the day I don't really see it as controversy.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

I am not agreeing with the people that said that, all I said is I get where they are coming from.

You guys are making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2012)

Taleran said:


> He wasn't bluffing in the comic though the next page is those people getting shot and stabbed over it.
> 
> I can totally see how that would piss people off because of what Captain America is supposed to stand for and the fact that Steve is specifically back to being Captain America again.


do people not know what to expect from ellis on a clandestine spy/superero team book?






> Well yeah there was only one way the Punisher was going to end Fury even says it in the comic.


 Not just that but everything else going on in the issue, including the very end with the wannabes


----------



## Taleran (Feb 9, 2012)

Again I think that is part of the Punisher the fact that he doesn't really change anything and inspires some copycats when he dies is built into the character.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2012)

Whoa Petes missing the point that's a shocker O:


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)

you're such a hater nowadays, parallax


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2012)

I've always been a hater


----------



## shit (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Tony looks totally tripping balls in the frame where the armor pulls back on his face. And man, not digging the dialog.



That's why some of the faces were giving me involuntary humor.



Petes12 said:


> You know how perez on superman did layouts and then another artist drew over them to make them look good? that is JRJR's ideal role.



So, similar to Alex Ross and Justice?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

Im just glad that JRJR is not doing the ENTIRE series.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Whoa Petes missing the point that's a shocker O:



I understood it perfectly it just bored me. and the "in the end he really did make a difference to people! last page was just kind lame. I would've preferred they ended it on the 'it was all a waste' note.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Charcan said:


> So, similar to Alex Ross and Justice?



idk, did ross just do layouts for justice and then someone else came over and made his stuff not look like stiff crap? that doesnt sound like ross. but i havent read justice.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> I understood it perfectly it just bored me. and the "in the end he really did make a difference to people! last page was just kind lame. I would've preferred they ended it on the 'it was all a waste' note.



It was a waste, 5 random smucks put on masks the city is still a shit hole.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

that wasn't the implication and you know it


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2012)

It was so the implication. It was a one page little light note to a book that basically destroys the myth of the Punisher. You reading anything else into it is being different for the sake of it.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2012)

not sure 'light' is the right word haha


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2012)

Well that depends on which characters you are considering.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm so looking at the May solicits we're getting a Journey Into Mystery/New Mutants crossover...also Fury MAX by Ennis

who else is getting these?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoa Ennis is doing a MAX Fury title again? Can't ignore.

Dunno about JIM/NM but the promo sure looks good.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Ennis doing Fury again?

I'm in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't done some bitching and made some controversy in a while so here it is

I don't like Remender. He's like a some twisted serious version of Aaron with a lot of the stuff he pulls, except I enjoy Aaron's stuff a million times more

COME AT ME


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't done some bitching and made some controversy in a while so here it is

I don't like Remender. He's like a some twisted serious version of Aaron with a lot of the stuff he pulls, except I enjoy Aaron's stuff a million times more

COME AT ME


----------



## Blinky (Feb 18, 2012)

It would be controversial if you said he was shit. You just said you don't like him, anyone who gets upset over that is an idiot.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

He's shit. Or maybe taleran. but definitly one of the two. Definitely not lil_mo


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey guys, I haven't done some bitching and made some controversy in a while so here it is
> 
> I don't like Remender. He's like a some twisted serious version of Aaron with a lot of the stuff he pulls, except I enjoy Aaron's stuff a million times more
> 
> COME AT ME



You're allowed to have your strange opinions. A twisted version of aaron is pretty damn twisted, given his ghost rider. 

Weirdly I haven't been reading anything by aaron in a while. Well, I guess wolverine and the x-men. Which is... ok


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

speaking of strange opinions


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Shouldve seen that coming


----------



## shit (Feb 18, 2012)

WatXM is about the most overrated book coming out right now


----------



## shit (Feb 18, 2012)

Hulk is better


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Shouldve seen that coming



Yes

yes you should have


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

*reads Secret Avengers*

*reads last page*

Of course.


----------



## shit (Feb 18, 2012)

Olpp, you should be reading venom


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2012)

I was going catch up on it, but then someone wearing a sasuke set told someone else to do it, and now I don't know


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> You're allowed to have your strange opinions. A twisted version of aaron is pretty damn twisted, given his ghost rider.
> 
> Weirdly I haven't been reading anything by aaron in a while. Well, I guess wolverine and the x-men. Which is... ok



That's the thing, Aaron has a good dose of humour in his books so when you see a army of ninjas fighting yakuza of motorbikes wielding chainsaws then I laugh. Or when he's deep underground with a gorilla and a fat man being eaten by dragons, I laugh as well because he puts lots of humour into his books

On the other hand when Laura is fighting clones of herself with copies of the Venom symbiote who are acting as bodyguards of a prince of hell, I can't take it serious even though it's a serious book. And one of the only things stopping hell from expanding is needing Blaze to ride a giant roulette wheel backwards? 

Really? It just doesn't.......mesh to me. He does no humour in his books when nearly everything he writes feel like something I should be cracking a smile at


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2012)

He puts a lot of humor in his books, I think maybe you've misread his intentions. 

this is not really meant to be taken entirely seriously


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2012)

maybe it's just not Laser's kind of humor?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2012)

its pretty similar to the off the wall stuff aaron does. just, idk, maybe a little more understated.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2012)

The difference is that Aaron will use humorous dialogue and lampshades a fair bit of the stuff he does, Remender almost NEVER uses any funny dialogue. It's wacky concepts and everyone in all his comics are always in srs bsns mode

But like I said, not my cup of tea


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess. Sort of. I find a lot of his dialogue humorous


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 19, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> He puts a lot of humor in his books, I think maybe you've misread his intentions.
> 
> this is not really meant to be taken entirely seriously



Is that mark brooks


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2012)

Olpp why did you start on venom at the lamest part
You should've known this crossover of b listers would have its hokey parts
But anyway I find the seriousness refreshing even when it's ridiculous
You're not supposed to laugh when wolverine kills his own kids, so what was your reaction then?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was Aaron the writer who had a midget, baseball bat wielding Ghost Rider?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2012)

yes

yes he was


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2012)

> In 2009, Marvel Heroes #15-16 featured the return of the Fury.




What the fuck is this thing called properly ? I've only been able to find mention of this @ this wiki entry .. nowhere else .. is this series called 'Marvel Heroes' ? Can anyone link this @ marvel.com or somewhere else where I can at least see the cover ?



*edit* : Hurr Durr, this is Marvel Heroes UK  .. now where to find it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 19, 2012)

shit said:


> Olpp why did you start on venom at the lamest part
> You should've known this crossover of b listers would have its hokey parts
> But anyway I find the seriousness refreshing even when it's ridiculous
> You're not supposed to laugh when wolverine kills his own kids, so what was your reaction then?



The rest of Venom was just alright, it wasn't even wacky until the current kafuffle. And you're taking my words out of context, I didn't say that EVERYTHING that Aaron writes is comedic, just the majority


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2012)

well I'm not rly trying to make a point, I was just asking
cuz when aaron gets really really serious, it's kinda weird and sad
like that little black kid who was with the red right hand and killed himself with the others
a lotta times it seems a touch contrived like "ok I'm gonna make everyone really sad with this herewego"

and maaaaaan, I can't believe you weren't impressed with jack-o-lantern's origin and general character
this guy is fucking nuts, and it really sold me on the crime master being a full villain
and then all that's put on hold so we can have las vegas get taken over by hell, was pretty disappointing to me


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Parallax said:


> yes
> 
> yes he was



That was humorous all right.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 20, 2012)

shit said:


> well I'm not rly trying to make a point, I was just asking
> cuz when aaron gets really really serious, it's kinda weird and sad
> like that little black kid who was with the red right hand and killed himself with the others
> a lotta times it seems a touch contrived like "ok I'm gonna make everyone really sad with this herewego"



I didn't like the 'Wolverine goes to Hell' and revenge arcs, tbh I thought they were some of Aaron's weaker stories though that's most likely because I thought the wacky was a bit dumb, how I feel about some of Remender's. When he writes his stories like an action movie (Ghost Rider, Weapon X Wolverine, Wolverine & the X-men, Spider-Man & Wolverine) are when I really enjoy his stories. 



> and maaaaaan, I can't believe you weren't impressed with jack-o-lantern's origin and general character
> this guy is fucking nuts, and it really sold me on the crime master being a full villain
> and then all that's put on hold so we can have las vegas get taken over by hell, was pretty disappointing to me



He was kidnapped as a kid and turned into a serial killer, hardly the most original concept. I never said Venom was bad, just that it was alright. Up until the current stupid arc, I didn't even notice Remender was writing it because it's not 'weird' like his other books


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2012)

He's only writing 2 parts of the current arc you know.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I didn't like the 'Wolverine goes to Hell' and revenge arcs, tbh I thought they were some of Aaron's weaker stories though that's most likely because I thought the wacky was a bit dumb, how I feel about some of Remender's. When he writes his stories like an action movie (Ghost Rider, Weapon X Wolverine, Wolverine & the X-men, Spider-Man & Wolverine) are when I really enjoy his stories.



I'm in the same boat as you on that one.  Although Scalped is still his best book, though that's a completely different title than any of his super hero work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 20, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> He's only writing 2 parts of the current arc you know.



Remender or Aaron?

And what book?

PS: I don't actually like what's he's done with Secret Avengers. I really like what Ellis did, he wrote a story then never takes itself too seriously. Then again the premise of Secret Avengers is fucking retarded in the first place


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 20, 2012)

The current Venom arc, Remender only writes the first and last issues. But he probably created the entire story.

I just started Secret Avengers with 21.1. That was my favourite comic issue in a long time. Thart was great and I thought it read really well too. It gave me a better insight into Cap and Hawkeye's personalities and relationship better. Plus it was a very cool noir/espionage issue.

Issue 22 was cool too. I like the art and the tone of the series seems like it fits to my tastes. I kinda like a bit more serious with a splash of humour.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2012)

*MARVEL REPRINTS AN OMNIBUS*









New X-Men omnibus, to be exact.

Hope they continue to reprint omnibuses. I want the DD omnibuses.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 21, 2012)

The price tag kinda hurts my excitement for it, but I honestly forgot how long that run was, so the price isn't really that outrageous.

And oh my god yes I would love if they reprinted the DD omnis.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2012)

I was excited when I first heard about that a couple of weeks ago

then I saw the price

my fan boner went down and I just continued to buy the original trades.


----------



## shit (Feb 21, 2012)

I have all New X-Men collected in trades already

doesn't everybody?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 22, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hope they continue to reprint omnibuses. I want the DD omnibuses.



There are several that have had reprints before, but they're not very common.

I wish they reprinted the first Tomb of Dracula. Because I have the next two and I sure am not paying what many are asking for it used.



shit said:


> I have all New X-Men collected in trades already
> 
> doesn't everybody?



I was starting to collecting comics at the right time to buy the NXM Omnibus before it went out of print and started selling for retard prices used. Back then it sold for $99.99 (less than $60 through Amazon) so it was a great deal to have the whole run in one package.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

shit said:


> I have all New X-Men collected in trades already
> 
> doesn't everybody?



I always would have prefered the Omnibus so I was on the lookout for that for awhile.  Eventually I just said fuck it and started buying the trades and singles if I could find them.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2012)

They released New X-men in 3 larger trades, so I just got those.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought they were too expensive.  I'v actually bought all my individual trades for around 4-5 each and got the singles of Planet X for cheap.  Shoppin around is da best.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

It is crazy looking at the solicits for Marvel how rampant the double shipping bullshit is getting.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It is crazy looking at the solicits for Marvel how rampant the double shipping bullshit is getting.



It's just a month with 5 wednesdays


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

it's more than just that


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

They have effectively killed the idea of a creative team and it sets a precedent that the artists is interchangeable.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

The creative team died long before that.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah but this has killed it to a level that it wasn't before.


----------



## shit (Feb 22, 2012)

well, most often an artist is the one holding up a book, not the writer


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

Shit's right

the artists are unfortunately too damn slow more often than not.  I think the monthly format is also a hindrance though

Keith Giffen had it right with comic artists though.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Taleran said:


> and it sets a precedent that the artists is interchangeable.



They are.

I don't remember anyone complaining about rotating artists on Morrison's Batman and Robin or Snyder's 'tec.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2012)

actually people did complain about Philip Tan on the title.

and Snyder's 'Tec had only two artists and it was done in a way where it accented the tone of the story. 

What Taleran is trying to say is that more often than not the company will just shoehorn an artist in without the writer writing to their strength causing an inconsistent and often obtrusive visual narrative


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well yeah cus Tan's art sucked. Obviously you can get really bad artist change ups that are clearly because they needed a fill in quick. But when the artists are well matched to the books, rotating isn't really a problem.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2012)

How many times is it the former over the latter?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 23, 2012)

This whole talk makes me think if Dan Slott's way to be often teamed up with subpar artists is either his choice or the company's choice.

On a different note I started reading Remender's Venom. I think I like this better than X-Force.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 24, 2012)

Avengers_vs_X-Men_Program_001


----------



## shit (Feb 24, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> This whole talk makes me think if Dan Slott's way to be often teamed up with subpar artists is either his choice or the company's choice.
> 
> On a different note I started reading Remender's Venom. I think I like this better than X-Force.



hell yeah, venom's awesome!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Avengers_vs_X-Men_Program_001



Has that alternate Nova done anything since low-ebb threw him in?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasn't impressed much by the first Secret Avengers issue, but the second one definitely picked up. Although I'm curious, why does Eric have the crappy Pym ant man suit? What happened to his armor?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 24, 2012)

He's been in that for a while. He had it since the beginning of SA and maybe before not sure.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2012)

It was brubaker's SA where it changed. Idk why I know that but I do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, I knew it's been that way for a while, but it's just kind of stupid, the armor looked better, and it made sense since what he stole wasn't an ant man suit, but a GI Ant Man suit, meant for soldiers.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2012)

I dunno but I thank Remender for putting him down like a sick dog.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> What the fuck is this thing called properly ? I've only been able to find mention of this @ this wiki entry .. nowhere else .. is this series called 'Marvel Heroes' ? Can anyone link this @ marvel.com or somewhere else where I can at least see the cover ?
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* : Hurr Durr, this is Marvel Heroes UK  .. now where to find it


can't find it anywhere =/


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 24, 2012)

*BOMBSHELL!!!!!!!!!*






> We know that Avengers Vs X-Men is meant to have some major changes for the Marvel Universe. Honest, this time. Well, this looks like the first of them.
> 
> After Avengers Vs X-Men, we know Brian Bendis is bringing to a close his writing and showrunning of the Avengers comics for Marvel. But what next for their golden child?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 24, 2012)

I love the "Gonna Get You" Bendis pic Rich picked for this.


----------



## shit (Feb 24, 2012)

not excited for this


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Has that alternate Nova done anything since low-ebb threw him in?



ANSWER ME!


----------



## Es (Feb 24, 2012)

shit said:


> not excited for this



Me nither, I mill KG already


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ANSWER ME!



the answer is no one cares. but no he probably hasn't done anything else.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 25, 2012)

All I've read by bendis is USM up until mark bagely left and it was  pretty damn good. Can someone fill me in on all the bendis drama?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2012)

people don't like his avengers


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2012)

So that site just posts likely rumours as facts to get some hits yeah? Of course it's the most likely thing for him to do but who's to say it will be multiple x books?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2012)

He's fairly accurate. Whatever the fallout of this event is will probably end the schism thing and there'll just be one main x-men book again which Bendis will take over.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2012)

If Scott dies I can see that happening. 

Although there is another theory out there that he might be writing a new Guardians of the Galaxy since it's constantly brought up that cosmic Marvel is coming back and it was hinted that GoG will be reintroduced in Avengers Assemble. 

That's probably very unlikey though since Bendis isn't really the kind of person that would suit cosmic stuff right?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I shudder to think of Bendis writing cosmic stuff.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I shudder to think of Bendis writing cosmic stuff.



Surfer: You can't eat Earth
Galactus: Why not?
Surfer: Because you've agreed not to and they're cool
Galactus: They're cool?
Surfer: Yeah, they're cool
Galactus: But I'm hungry
Surfer: I know
Galactus: I'm hungry
Surfer: Then eat some other planet 
Galactus: I'm hungry and Earth is there. 
Surfer: Don't
Galactus: Just saying, I'm hungry.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

Galactus. He boss you not.


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Surfer: You can't Earth
> Galactus: Why not?
> Surfer: Because you've agreed not to and they're cool
> Galactus: They're cool?
> ...



I'm        crying


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Feb 25, 2012)

hulk's really committing all the way


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2012)

That's kinda old. 

I do love Hulk there though. HULK WANT YOU TO LOOK AT HULKS ASS.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Feb 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I shudder to think of Bendis writing cosmic stuff.



I can't wait to see what kind of dialogues he will do with Groot.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 26, 2012)

Hulks duckface


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

Ugh I really hope the X-Men rumor is just that. X-men is probably one of the few franchises that is good as it is. Keep the schism thing going, just give Gillen a decent artist on Uncanny and let him have fun not having to lead into an event.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree.  For the first time in over a decade I'm interested and invested in the X books and having Bendis do his own Disassembled story on the franchise or whatever would kill it for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty much.

Uncanny X Force is great, WATXM is great, Uncanny X-Men could be great (with more room and a better artist), Astonishing looks like it will be good (Liu and Perkins covering Wolvy's "X-Men"? Sounds good to me), and X factor is still consistently good.

Legacy and Adjectiveless are the only titles that I would be open to change, and even then I'm not sure Bendis is it.

One book I would like to see, assuming that Schism continues after AvX (please let it continue), is a book focused on the students of Utopia. Although I'm not even sure Bendis would be right for that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

Welp I guess it's time to jump ship now


----------



## mali (Feb 27, 2012)

............


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm just keeping note of current notable titles for future reference, anyway. Schadenfreuding at the rest.


----------



## Es (Feb 27, 2012)

Does it at least mean we'll get Gillen for Avengers?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

So far there's only news of Bendis saying the adaptation of Powers is still marching along. Only checked because the fear runs thick.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

They should give Adjectiveless Avengers to Waid, New to Parker, leave the X books alone, and then put Hickman on Iron Man and let Fraction do another volume of Immortal Iron Fist.

Bendis can....continue to write ultimate spider-man? I hate to say it, but there isn't really anything I want Bendis on in 616 marvel.


----------



## shit (Feb 27, 2012)

bendis can have new mutants


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be against Bendis X-men if it weren't for Gillen doing such a good job, and I suppose Aaron too. Gillen really deserves high profile stuff though, and hasn't really gotten it before now


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

From what I hear (and judging by the mephisto issue I read) DnA are doing just fine over at New Mutants.

And I agree, Gillen needs to be given a better artist on Uncanny (Pacheco would be fine, Land just drags him down so so much), and room to run. Everything he's done so far has been good, but I can't see how he wouldn't be stifled by the impending AvX.

I am all for Gillen and Aaron each captaining their own X Ship, occasionally coming together when necessary. I feel like if Bendis gets an X book, it'll be THE x book, which would just suck.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

They could give him Wolverine. That actually seems plausible since the current guy Bunn isn't a big name.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm, maybe? Really though the question is, is there anywhere that Bendis should go? Like are there any titles that Bendis could make better? Bunn seems decent, and I'd rather him get a shot than Bendis just take over.

I can't really think of anything. Almost anything he could do with the X books would seem unnecessary, and every other book is either covered or needs people other than Bendis.

The thing that sucks is that I feel like I already know what I'm getting with bendis, and I can't think of any bookthat really needs that right now.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Id be happy if he wrote teen titans


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha that's kind of out of left field. I was talking about Marvel.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know but it's what I thought of


----------



## shit (Feb 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> From what I hear (and judging by the mephisto issue I read) DnA are doing just fine over at New Mutants.



well now you've heard differently
they've been sucking it up for a good while now
ever since x-man came back actually


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2012)

Random Thought:

I am hoping after AvX there is an ongoing new Young Avengers series.

I would also like if Spider-Girl and X-23 joined the Young Avengers too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Random Thought:
> 
> I am hoping after AvX there is an ongoing new Young Avengers series.
> 
> I would also like if Spider-Girl and X-23 joined the Young Avengers too.



Eh Children's Crusade has killed any interest I had in Young Avengers. I'd rather have Runaways come back


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 27, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Eh Children's Crusade has killed any interest I had in Young Avengers. I'd rather have Runaways come back



me too, how dare they


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe the YA will be Wanda'd by Crusade's end.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 27, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Maybe the YA will be Wanda'd by Crusade's end.



you think there is hope for stature


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2012)

That is why there should be a new Young Avengers team.

With Spider-Girl and X-23 as members.

Possibly two different teams.


----------



## shit (Feb 27, 2012)

no, dump them all into Academy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

Why would you give Waid Avengers?  Do you want the book to be boring or something?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> From what I hear (and judging by the mephisto issue I read) DnA are doing just fine over at New Mutants.



Essentially they turned Mephisto into a mix between Mark Zuckerberg and Gideon Graves.

He acts and dresses like a college age dot.com billionaire

It's so terrible it's amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Es (Feb 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Why would you give Waid Avengers?  Do you want the book to be boring or something?



It's already there with Bendis, can't get any worse


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Why would you give Waid Avengers?  Do you want the book to be boring or something?



Almost said the same thing.

I don't mind bendis avengers really. He's got his problems but he was largely doing new things plot wise which was kinda nice. Not sure who will make a good replacement for him


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

what people really forget is, at the time before Bendis joined, nobody was fucking reading the Avengers.  Nobody.  They were boring and had terrible usage of characters.  Bendis at the very least made everyone an Avengers reader again and made us care about the franchise again.  Even the haters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Why would you give Waid Avengers?  Do you want the book to be boring or something?



Okay maybe Waid wasn't a good choice. But I know I don't want Hickman, Aaron, or Fraction on it. But honestly if Jeff Parker or Nick Spencer got new avengers, I wouldn't even care about adjectiveless.

Hickman probably wouldn't be bad, but I'd rather it be someone who's not already a huge writer. 

And yeah, I only started disliking bendis post siege. Everything else was pretty solid. I mean the first few runs of New Avengers are just awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

It's Avengers.  It has to be a huge writer, it's their no.1 franchise.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm still expecting hickman. His plans for F4 have to be wrapping up soon, and he's the only writer on AvX not currently on one of those books. 

It could also be that the writers are an indication of the lineup of all the books involved post AvX, so he could be on x-men and Aaron's on avengers or who knows what.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope Aaron stays on WATXM, since he's stated he has a long term plan and I've been really enjoying the title a lot.


----------



## shit (Feb 27, 2012)

astonishing spiderman and wolverine should be a permanent title


----------



## Blinky (Feb 27, 2012)

Although everyone is thinking Hickman on Avengers.. he's said himself that he was never really an Avengers fan but always loved the X-men. 

Of course that doesn't discount the theory. He can be kind of a straight shooter at times.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

When they say stuff like this



> *You're always saying these events change everything, but I'm understandably a bit jaded. Is everything going to be undone here? What's the payoff?
> *
> 
> _When "Avengers VS X-Men" ends, the Marvel Universe will be a different place and the ramifications of certain actions by our major characters sets the tone for our new Marvel Universe.
> ...



The only thing that is that big is a reboot of some kind isn't it?


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

in the same way that civil war was a reboot, since that's obvs what they're talking about being a decade ago


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Which is funny because that story only ended 5 years ago.


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

who said the decade started a decade ago?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I hope Aaron stays on WATXM, since he's stated he has a long term plan and I've been really enjoying the title a lot.



Aaron will definitely stay on WATXM. It's his baby and it's doing well and marvel knows it. Gillen is the one who has reason to worry, unfortunately.

And his Uncanny is great, and is only being held back by Land.


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

he more than makes up for land's shortcomings
he even comes up with reasons for every female to be grinning like they have a vibrator inserted


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

He makes up for it yeah, but it still holds him back. No matter how engrossed I am in a story, seeing one of land's classic porn faces just immediately kills it for me.

Everytime I see the fill in artist, I just hope that some tragic accident has happened and Land can no longer draw the book.


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

the other artists on that book are usually fantastic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

I know! Which makes it all the more infuriating. Is there really nobody at marvel who thinks:

"Okay, we have porn face artist, and non porn face artist. How bout we try non porn face artist?"


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 28, 2012)

lool land still gets paid to draw comics? does marvel have no shame?


----------



## Thor (Feb 28, 2012)

They don't. If it still get's bought Marvel doesn't give a shit what fans say.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it not also bought by fans?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

But the people who buy Uncanny X Men buy it despite Land's art, not because of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2012)

he's cheap, porny and fast.
He's like the mcdonald's  of comic books
He should be a "break in case of emergency" artist but alas.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But the people who buy Uncanny X Men buy it despite Land's art, not because of it.



I disagree I think the majority of people who buy Uncanny X-Men do so because of the title and the creative teams are unimportant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I disagree I think the majority of people who buy Uncanny X-Men do so because of the title and the creative teams are unimportant.



Well, true. Yeah I guess that's true of pretty much any main title. I've actually always been a bit confused by this.

You look at any top 10 list and it's very clear that while the good writers on big titles are there, there are also plenty of books up there that are clearly only being bought because of the titles.

But with the comic fanbase being what it is, I'm always surprised by the amount of "casual" readers (people who buy on title, not creative team).


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

The only two creators in mainstream comics that can really push the dial at all right now are Mark Millar (which is shown by his creator own titles having the same sales as his Marvel stuff) and Geoff Johns (although he doesn't do anything outside DC that his DC stuff can be compared too)

And the events still do it if Fear Itself was any indication.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Well people buy events out of obligation, but I don't get how people can buy titles based on title alone. Like how do you notice something is written/drawn well and not think to look at the names on the front and think "hmm, I'll keep an eye out for these guys".


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

You'd be suprised I see it at my LCS stores all the time.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's definitely weird, considering how expensive comics are. You'd expect people to be picky with them.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

Nostalgia is a powerful drug.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> It's definitely weird, considering how expensive comics are. You'd expect people to be picky with them.



I guess people just drop titles when they don't like them, and don't bother finding out where the previous creative team is at?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

Honestly for me I find it hard to drop titles, even ones I'm not enjoying to the fullest, due to being a completist I don't like it.  So imagine someone that's been collecting comics for over 10 years, creative team be damned.  It happens man.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I guess people just drop titles when they don't like them, and don't bother finding out where the previous creative team is at?



Moving out of the comfort zone is _scary_!

It takes a while to bond with a certain artist regardless of what or who he/she's drawing. Writers take longer. Add to the confusion an inker can change your perception of a certain artist.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess the completionist thing doesn't matter for me because I don't really buy singles unless it's to give something a shot or to support the specific creators. Everything else I just wait for trades, particularly if it's something that I know will be given some type of hardcover.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2012)

I am glad I am not OCD at all it sounds expensive.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2012)

In a lot of ways I'm a completionist, especially in videogames I have to at least get the full story/ best ending, whatever. But I've got limits man. When being a completionist starts costing money? Forget it.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You look at any top 10 list and it's very clear that while the good writers on big titles are there, *there are also plenty of books up there that are clearly only being bought because of the titles.*


Batman The Dark Knight... I.. don't even know what to say, this book is pretty damn bad. how did finch even get a gig WRITING for DC. Why does this book even exist?? dc might as well let a five year old write batman it'll still probably sell


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2012)

tDK is actually more about it being Finch on Batman than just Batman. He's got a following, idk why, and probably said he'd do a Batman book which would bring his audience in for sure, but he wanted to write it and do the stuff he wanted to do with Batman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2012)

That and I feel like Dark Knight sold so well early on simply because it was a Batman book starring Bruce Wayne that was not written by Grant Morrison.

Gave the "Morrison is ruining Batman! If it ain't Bruce it ain't Batman" crowd an outlet.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2012)

True. It's just generally a batman book for people with no taste ^^


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 28, 2012)

it sold because it had Batman and Dark Knight on it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2012)

no it was terrible


----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

I buy it
it's very pretty


----------



## Blinky (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## shit (Feb 28, 2012)

lolol

is that black panther getting electrocuted?


----------



## Blinky (Feb 28, 2012)

I think so.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2012)

By storm no less


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 28, 2012)

Angry rugrat Namor and propeller beanie Thor are my favorites.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 29, 2012)

Swirly eyed baby strange


----------



## Blinky (Feb 29, 2012)

Doc Strange and Emma Frost are my favourites.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Although everyone is thinking Hickman on Avengers.. he's said himself that he was never really an Avengers fan but always loved the X-men.
> 
> Of course that doesn't discount the theory. He can be kind of a straight shooter at times.



He's writing them in ultimates. Creators don't have to be fans to get into writing a book, they just need a good idea they're excited about


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2012)

So I was rereading bendis's daredevil, and I noticed something that was kinda funny to me. Batman puts all this effort into getting his enemies to fear him and see him as something more than just a man, with gadgets and theatrics and what not. But Daredevil achieves the same image by essentially just running around and beating the fuck out of people.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2012)

Work smarter not harder?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2012)

dundundunnnnn Hickman's leaving Fantastic Four and Ultimates.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2012)

Hopefully so he can pick up Iron Man and The Avengers. I have no idea who should go on Fantastic Four though.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> dundundunnnnn Hickman's leaving Fantastic Four and Ultimates.



don't even say that, shit, you're giving me tiny heart attacks


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2012)

That's my point he's totally cleared the way for himself to write avengers, he won't even be writing ultimates anymore

Hickman on iron man is an intriguing idea


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Gentlemen
Today we find out what happens when you reverse the first law of thermodynamics on facebook


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd love to see Hickman write Iron Man.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sad because fantastic four is everything I ever wanted it to be


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> That's my point he's totally cleared the way for himself to write avengers, he won't even be writing ultimates anymore
> 
> Hickman on iron man is an intriguing idea



I mean if Fraction's leaving IM and Hickman's leaving FF, why not? I can see Hickman rocking on Iron Man, but fraction on FF....eh.

Marvel just needs to stop teasing and give Fraction a new Iron Fist ongoing.

I still need to get caught up on Hickman's FF. It's been so long since I caught up with it. It'll be nice to just read the entire run.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shit.
Holy shit
Did the New Avengers just torture the shit out of Victoria Hand?
What the hell heroes?
What the fucking hell?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2012)

Wait is Fraction confirmed to be leaving Iron Man?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Holy shit.
> Holy shit
> Did the New Avengers just torture the shit out of Victoria Hand?
> What the hell heroes?
> What the fucking hell?



Yeah, that was...surprising.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mental torture doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

No, that shit is the worse kind. The PTSD inducing crap.
Seriously bendis, what the holy fuck


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 2, 2012)

I would have fucking building falling night mares for the rest of my life
Gwen Stacy died when osborn threw her off a bridge peter
How the hell could you have gone along with that?


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2012)

emotional torture isn't real torture, just ask batman

that said, I haven't read the issue yet


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 2, 2012)

It was pretty much mystic waterboarding. But its true that batman pulls the exact same shit all the time, dropping people off buildings.


----------



## Thor (Mar 3, 2012)

Meh, what's wrong with torturing your enemies?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2012)

Thor said:


> Meh, what's wrong with torturing your enemies?



Doesn't work as well when they're a hot lesbian and actually a good guy

But I'm not taking sides here. I don't take anything Bendis writes seriously


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> It was pretty much mystic waterboarding. But its true that batman pulls the exact same shit all the time, dropping people off buildings.



I thought it was a shit ton more serious


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2012)

any particular reason? i mean i did kinda get a gut reaction of wow that's too far. but now i'm thinking batman traumatizes hundreds of petty criminals with ptsd


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2012)

The justification is that she works in a super-powered environment, she experiences that all the time.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Batman isn't the Justice League.
I mean Green Lantern didn't pop up into space and started poking holes in some GL buble to torture Dr Light or something.
Specially not while Lex Luthor was staging protests against their suposed totalitarian regime.

They come in, a possibly innocent woman, with the whole "hunt you like the dog you are", don't let her talk, pop her in the mouth with super strength, terrify her as a group, toss her off a window, let her crash, while she is visibly flipping the fuck out and then offer her to do it all over again if she doesn't cooperate

Holy refrigerators batman, what drugs is bendis on?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

It's Cry for Justice! level


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2012)

haha no it's not justice league they mindrape everyone with zatanna

It really is like OLPP said. I just don't care I'm just thinking "whatever bendis"


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Batman isn't the Justice League.
> I mean Green Lantern didn't pop up into space and started poking holes in some GL buble to torture Dr Light or something.
> Specially not while Lex Luthor was staging protests against their suposed totalitarian regime.



guy wouldn't hesitate to do something like that
that's why he the best


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> haha no it's not justice league they mindrape everyone with zatanna
> 
> It really is like OLPP said. I just don't care I'm just thinking "whatever bendis"



Even then, she was mind raping rapists like light.
And half the league flipped their shit over that

They assaulted and mind raped an unarmed bureocrat wanting to talk

Using doctor strange
Strange, aren't you in fucking trouble for misusing your magic like that?
And then they go and just expect her help

Good Lord Bendis, just go away.



shit said:


> guy wouldn't hesitate to do something like that
> that's why he the best



Yeah but maybe Kyle Rayner would hesitate into locking some woman in a refrigerator, which is what they did to strange and spider man


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Holy shit.
> Holy shit
> Did the New Avengers just torture the shit out of Victoria Hand?
> What the hell heroes?
> What the fucking hell?



I'm not going to lie, d00d.

Daredevil's "*Toss her!* " made my day. It was just so over the top.



Petes12 said:


> It was pretty much mystic waterboarding. But its true that batman pulls the exact same shit all the time, dropping people off buildings.



The ways of the Strange books are mysterious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

Honestly speaking after reading the issue I'm going to agree with Banhammer on this. what's more astonishing is that they actually expected her to help them after the shit they put her through.

I mean Jesus christ, I know Parker hates her, but even taking that into account there's no reason he'd go along with that bullshit


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 3, 2012)

avengers torturing, why?, just why?

anyways just dropping this by


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool Iron Man suit...but I hope it isn't a new character.

I would rather it was just Rhodes, but it is doubtful.

Well actually I wouldn't mind a new character depending on how it is all done.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 3, 2012)

The whole torture talk is making me think if the same people who flipped out with Warren Ellis giving Captain America the "I don't like torture. My teammates will do it instead" line are commenting over this.

And much for my surprise this is the only forum where I'm seeing a discussion about that so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> I mean Jesus christ, I know Parker hates her, but even taking that into account there's no reason he'd go along with that bullshit



I don't even understand why he hates her. He's best friends with Osborn's son, and this underling he'd do what he did to Gwen?
Holy shit batman, that is not alright


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2012)

he grew up with harry


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> The whole torture talk is making me think if the same people who flipped out with Warren Ellis giving Captain America the "I don't like torture. My teammates will do it instead" line are commenting over this.
> 
> And much for my surprise this is the only forum where I'm seeing a discussion about that so far.



Except Captain America didn't really cast the Death Illusion Spell of the Shadow Book of the Vishanti, page 234.

And looking back on this, *now*  I think what steve did might have been a hell of a lot more serious than what I thought at the time


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 3, 2012)

shit said:


> he grew up with harry



that is not really an excuse, and wasn't harry a GB for a time, and didn't he work with osborn during dark reign 



tari101190 said:


> Cool Iron Man suit...but I hope it isn't a new character.
> 
> I would rather it was just Rhodes, but it is doubtful.
> 
> Well actually I wouldn't mind a new character depending on how it is all done.


I have no problem with a new character as long as long as they they don't use his death to bring tony out of his 10 min. retirement and make him well rounded


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> that is not really an excuse, and wasn't harry a GB for a time, and didn't he work with osborn during dark reign



was a GB when he was driven crazy and then died 
worked with osborn for like two days to protect his own child


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2012)

shit said:


> he grew up with harry



Did he or did he just meet him in college or something?
I'm not too good with that far back

It's still an incredibly bad thing for him to do


Sell your marriage to Satan Bad.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'mma just gonna banhammer on this one and say it was still bad for him, I mean at the very least a "this may not be the right way to handle it guys" would've suffice.


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2012)

fair enough, but it's a far cry from childhood friend to bitch who helped your worst enemy set up a military regime in the US and just recently blatantly tricked your team into getting nearly killed


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 3, 2012)

I really want S.H.I.E.L.D to come back and I want Nick Fury reinstated as director, answering to Steve Rogers maybe.

And I want Agent Coulson to be canon.

A series about  S.H.I.E.L.D similar to the Winter Soldier series would be cool.


----------



## shit (Mar 3, 2012)

cap america should be president


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Except Captain America didn't really cast the Death Illusion Spell of the Shadow Book of the Vishanti, page 234.
> 
> And looking back on this, *now*  I think what steve did might have been a hell of a lot more serious than what I thought at the time



The thing is, what they did to Victoria is far way more shocking than Steve letting Moon Knight stab one guy in the hand and then threaten to cut his face. And yet, it seems this is the only forum that people are talking about it according to Google.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 4, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> The thing is, what they did to Victoria is far way more shocking than Steve letting Moon Knight stab one guy in the hand and then threaten to cut his face. And yet, it seems this is the only forum that people are talking about it according to Google.



Agreed, it's odd. Perhaps it's because people have fixations on Cap A being portrayed a particular way, because he represents the best of America or some shit. I dunno, never translated well to me.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2012)

meh it might not be traumatic. people do bungee jumping all the time


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 4, 2012)

pek


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

shit said:


> fair enough, but it's a far cry from childhood friend to bitch who helped your worst enemy set up a military regime in the US and just recently blatantly tricked your team into getting nearly killed



Alright, granted.




Petes12 said:


> meh it might not be traumatic. people do bungee jumping all the time


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2012)

also, they seem to have de-boobified molly, which is a relief


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 4, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> also, they seem to have de-boobified molly, which is a relief



well artist normally find hard to draw kids so normally when they a twelve year looking like a Y.A. I normally tend to give them a pass


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2012)

just read the new avengers issue
man you guys (banhammer) can sure make a mountain out of a molehill

for one thing, it was all doc strange, spidey didn't even know what he was doing most likely and certainly not to what extent, daredevil never actually said "toss her," and doc strange is actually a complete misogynistic dick wipe in case you guys didn't know just read defenders it's obvs

for another thing, it was all for a suspenseful page turn, there's really nothing else to it

finally, this can't even be compared to what batman does since he just relies on his own physical infallibility to not kill people when victoria wasn't even put in any genuine danger whatsoever

if anything, you guys (banhammer) should be poo-pooing iron fist for genuinely nearly knocking her head off just to punk her into a fast heartbeat


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2012)

or fuck, even cap for supposedly ordering her into such danger in the first place


----------



## Id (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn...didnt think Marvel would produce this crossover. New Mutants, and Journey into the Mystery will have a crossover called Exiled.

Double Damn.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2012)

shit said:


> or fuck, even cap for supposedly ordering her into such danger in the first place



Bendis

That is all


----------



## shit (Mar 4, 2012)

he makes them do outlandish things and then makes an arc all about criticizing them for the outlandishness he made them do


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2012)

shit said:


> or fuck, even cap for supposedly ordering her into such danger in the first place



well its sort of in the job description


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I wanna criticize iron fist for doing it too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck Banhammer get over it.

Torture isn't humane but when lives are at stake then it doesn't matter that much. It's another case of the ends justifies the means


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

There weren't human lives at stake though

It was only mostly their popularity

So much that they don't tell hand "there's human lives at stake" but instead they say "thanks to you we have nothing else to loose"


----------



## Kanali (Mar 5, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> There weren't human lives at stake though
> 
> It was only mostly their popularity
> 
> So much that they don't tell hand "there's human lives at stake" but instead they say "thanks to you we have nothing else to loose"



Giving the Dark Avengers a popularity advantage would definitely have cost human lives in the long run, just look at what happend last time


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> There weren't human lives at stake though
> 
> It was only mostly their popularity
> 
> So much that they don't tell hand "there's human lives at stake" but instead they say "thanks to you we have nothing else to loose"



Don't take what I said too literally, replace 'human lives' with 'primary antagonist'


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2012)

strange probably went home that evening and masturbated til 2am over casting that spell on hand


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

This is kinda interesting.



When is the last time he wasn't Red/Gold?


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2012)

that looks coooool

but I'm not down with someone else being iron man


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, who would? I mean I can't see Rhodes or Pepper suiting up. 

Jarvis with JARVIS!? 

The design is awesome though, and this is from someone who's VERY tired of the tronesque "black with light designs" look.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

The armor is the only reason anyone likes Salvador Larroca now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

shit said:


> strange probably went home that evening and masturbated til 2am over casting that spell on hand



Ha

I c wut u did dar



> Giving the Dark Avengers a popularity advantage would definitely have cost human lives in the long run, just look at what happend last time


Actually, a lot of good shit happened thanks to Norman.
The Sentry died. Loki died. Asgard returned to the crown of ygdrassil.
Nathan came back, utopia was founded, washington was saved from the skrulls.
Morgana was dumped in the cretacious period, molecule man put in check, Doom returned to Latveria, I don't know
Norman was clearly a very evil man, but he had moves.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Norman did have some moves, and still has a few, but you get to a certain point where the whole world knows how evil this man is, and yet he can still sway "public opinion". I have a lot of trouble buying marvel stories where the bad guy is immune due to "how the public sees him" simply because the marvel public are idiots.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The armor is the only reason anyone likes Salvador Larroca now.



Well yeah, that's old news surely.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

People voted for Goerge W Bush, a recovering alcoholic cheerleader, because he was someone "who'd people feel comfortable drinking a beer with"
Twice
Over Al Gore.

He went on to do torture, warrantless wire tappings, two horrible long ass wars, crash the world economy, and my personal favorite, veto a small tax increase on tabacco whose funds would be direct in assitance of cancer riden children.


Just saying


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Not to mention modern presidential races are being debated between the guy who assraped his employment numbers, the guy who gave clinton shit while he cheated on all of his many wives, first of fwhich, cheated on and divorced while she was dealing with cancer, and the  guy they named after the frothy mix of feces and lube that is sometimes the byproduct of anal sex and thinks rape babies are a present

A lot of people have trouble dealing with "why aren't people locking this villan up?"


I say, too bad we don't have one for our own.
Norman Osborn would be a gladly welcome upgrade of modern society.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2012)

it's true that i'd prefer osborn to santorum


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The armor is the only reason anyone likes Salvador Larroca now.



Well duh. I put up with his faces because his armor is so good.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder what that book would be like if a different artist did the stuff when Stark is out of the armor.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be for it. I mean why not, every other marvel title has 2-3 artists.


----------



## Thor (Mar 5, 2012)

Norman Osborn sucks. I'm sick of him being shoved down my throat.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2012)

Norman Osborn>>>>


----------



## Thor (Mar 5, 2012)

Norman Osborn <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Kanali (Mar 5, 2012)

Norman Osborne is a badass mothafucka


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love Norman Osborn's character. I'm trying to catch up on all of his appearances after being Green Goblin. Only need to read Thunderbolts now I think. Kinda went backwards.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Everyone has a general idea of the iconography that is the Green Goblin
I mean, you can read Meeting of the Five, if you _really_ want to, but other than that, that issue of Pulse where they arrest him, that issue of Civil War where Tony releases him and from thunderbolts onward is the only thing you need to know really


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

You need to read the first arc of Pulse. Luke Cage's takedown of Norman in there is hilarious.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I've read all of Dark Avengers and I am reading the current Dark Avengers stuff in Avengers and New Avengers.

I am planning on buying Thunderbolts Ultimate Collection too, which is just the Osborn Mike Deadato stuff.

If it's just a few issues of the Pulse, I'll just download that I guess.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2012)

don't be such a hater, thor
osborn's around for barely an arc, your bitching is unwarranted


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've recently skimmed through Secret Warriors too. 

What did peple think of that?

I am planning on buying the omnibus, but I would rather buy the paperback so it seems I will be waiting a while.

I hope they come back reinstated as S.H.E.L.D Agents soon too.


----------



## shit (Mar 5, 2012)

there were great issues, but doesn't seem as good when you step back and look at it as a whole


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> Well I've read all of Dark Avengers and I am reading the current Dark Avengers stuff in Avengers and New Avengers.
> 
> I am planning on buying Thunderbolts Ultimate Collection too, which is just the Osborn Mike Deadato stuff.
> 
> If it's just a few issues of the Pulse, I'll just download that I guess.



You have two options, either read Bendis' rendition of Osborn and then Ellis' Thunderbolts version or you can read Ellis' version first then Bendis'. Either way, you will wish Ellis kept writing Osborn instead of Bendis' hollow imitation


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You have two options, either read Bendis' rendition of Osborn and then Ellis' Thunderbolts version or you can read Ellis' version first then Bendis'. Either way, you will wish Ellis kept writing Osborn instead of Bendis' hollow imitation



You're not wrong, but that's a harsh way to put it when Bendis dedicated the book to Ellis and talked about what a great writer he is.

And DA was a valiant effort really, there just was no way anyone was going to top Osborn's naked monologue.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2012)

Is Ellis' Thunderbolts worth putting up with Deodato's art? Posing this question to someone who doesn't like Deodato obviously.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes. **


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love Deadato's art.

And I love the way he draws Osborn's face.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

BEEEEFCAKE


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You need to read the first arc of Pulse. Luke Cage's takedown of Norman in there is hilarious.



Invunerable pants.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I love Deadato's art.
> 
> And I love the way he draws Osborn's face.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2012)

actually i do like the way he draws osborn


----------



## shit (Mar 6, 2012)

me             three


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 6, 2012)

Thor said:


> Norman Osborn sucks. I'm sick of him being shoved down my throat.



take it and love it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Thunderbolts and Dark Avengers was the only time I actually thought Deodato's art was okay.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

His shadow play, beefcakes and fantasy elements trully shine in those books


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2012)

I really have a kind of urge to go back and read all the Avengers comics since Disassembled.

I have a feeling I will have a greater appreciation for Bendis if I do.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

The good gets  bit heightened and the bad turns a bit more mundane on re-reads

For example, thought bubles aren't as bad when you only have to think "oh God, not thought bubles again" only once rather than once every issue
And you catch good moments in between

It's not a massive change though


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't believe because we tend to agree on close to nothing at all


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright then, I lied, it's a massive game changer and you'll cum buckets and maybe even shit crows


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I really have a kind of urge to go back and read all the Avengers comics since Disassembled.
> 
> I have a feeling I will have a greater appreciation for Bendis if I do.



It worked for me. I was hating on Bendis due to how mediocre his avengers has been lately, so I re read New Avengers from the beginning and I'm much more neutral on it now.

New Avengers ranged from solid to awesome all the way from the raft breakout to siege. Not a bad run.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 7, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Is Ellis' Thunderbolts worth putting up with Deodato's art? Posing this question to someone who doesn't like Deodato obviously.



You should do give it a try. Ellis' writing-style clicks really well with the characters featured in that title, he even made Penance slightly toreable than usual.

As for Deodato, I like how he drew Venom in Thunderbolts, and his take on the Green Goblin design is just fantastic.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

Deodato was born to draw 'roid rage Venom.

Well, that and thighs of steel.


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2012)

characters as physically powerful as superheros would probably realistically look like deo draws them


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2012)

They'd look like they're made of plastic?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

They'd have hemorrhoids?


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2012)

yes and yes


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> You're not wrong, but that's a harsh way to put it when Bendis dedicated the book to Ellis and talked about what a great writer he is.
> 
> And DA was a valiant effort really, there just was no way anyone was going to top Osborn's naked monologue.



Bendis has done too much shit for me to care for good intentions


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2012)

a better dedication would've been letting ellis write dark avengers rather than bendis


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah like ellis was interested in doing a mainstream editorial heavy book leading into an event


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm surprised he even did Thunderbolts in the first place.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

as mainstream books go, its his type. he always does low profile marvel books when he starts to go hungry


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2012)

ellis hates money?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 7, 2012)

A.A.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 7, 2012)

shit said:


> ellis hates money?



he'd rather do his creator owned books which you cant blame him for


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 7, 2012)

NAMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY MIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRAIN BLEACH


----------



## shit (Mar 7, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> he'd rather do his creator owned books which you cant blame him for



maybe not if marvel begged him

on their knees


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2012)

I think Ellis is bored with comics now. 

He'll come back eventually like always.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 8, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I think Ellis is bored with comics now.
> 
> He'll come back eventually like always.



The hell is he doing right now then?

Mocking Mark Waid's taste in shirts (again)?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2012)

I think he's writing a novel but I'm not sure.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 10, 2012)

Winter Soldier #3 was bad-ass

Doom proves once again why he is BOSS level


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

Winter Soldier 3 was indeed awesome. My favorite part of the issue was the art. In the past 2 there were times when style would override storytelling and it was a bit hard to tell what was going on. With 3 it's perfect. Loved when they jump to Doom's base, with freakin teleporter backpacks ha.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Winter Soldier is proving to be great.

I love the art and I love Doctor Doom so points for that. And the teleportion freefalling seemed very cool too. I haven't seen anything like that before.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, and a subservient doombot (that still possesses doom's personality) is hilarious.

So what do you guys think about this?


Of course as a cover I take it with a grain of salt, but still figured i'd post it.


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

kinda says something that they're missing each other with their fists and kicks
those homos would never fight each other for reals


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

There's another cover of Iron Fist saving Hope. He clearly changes sides. 

But yeah the covers could just be bullshitting I guess.


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

respect for iron fist developing


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

inb4 he dies


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Carol's going to turn into Binary again during this event


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah and Captain Marvel is being revived in that. 

I was just readng Civil War and got to the issue where he was revived, it was fucking terrible. I imagine people must have flipped out about it when it happened


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Yeah and Captain Marvel is being revived in that.
> 
> I was just readng Civil War and got to the issue where he was revived, it was fucking terrible. I imagine people must have flipped out about it when it happened



Mar-Vell needs to be left dead...he's one of those heroes that shouldn't come back.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

He died of cancer didn't he? 

Well I don't see any demand for him being back and doing it would just piss off people.. which is likely why they're doing it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

shit said:


> respect for iron fist developing



It's going to suck if they do fight though. With bendis writing, iron fist will be jobbed enough so that it can be an actual match.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

Blinky said:


> He died of cancer didn't he?
> 
> Well I don't see any demand for him being back and doing it would just piss off people.. which is likely why they're doing it.



The eternal problem with Mar-Vell is his best story of all time is precisely his death. Starlin wrote him a nice run beforehand, but only comics obscuros/Bronze Age enthusiasts (and maybe completist Thanos fanboys) would know what those stories were about.

And yeah, pissing fans off is code for "we're suckering them into buying" nowadays.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's going to suck if they do fight though. With bendis writing, iron fist will be jobbed enough so that it can be an actual match.



On one hand, Iron Fist's simplest moves shouldn't bother Cage. On the other, it should be a cold day in hell before Cage could lay a hand on Danny, unless he thunder clapped I guess.

I say don't think about it too much, go with the flow and most of all, just go read *Infinite Kung Fu*.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 12, 2012)

Charcan said:


> completist Thanos fanboys



Why this suddenly made me picture Rice Ball and his arguments about characters with god-like powers.


----------



## Thor (Mar 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's going to suck if they do fight though. With bendis writing, iron fist will be jobbed enough so that it can be an actual match.



Yeah it's not like Luke Cage has dense, titanium hard skin.......oh wait.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

It's not like tiers and shit don't matter to a lot of writers..... oh wait.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2012)

Cage has been seriously powered up by Bendis though.
His power was invunerable skin, but the same way he turned Strange into bumbling fool, he nows wants to make Cage into some sort of collosus

This is the guy who could get killed from falling off a bridge because of the surface tension, and now he's jumping out of sky scrapers

Meanwhile, Iron Fist's mini gives him more than enough field to take luke out with. friend be knocking Helicarriers out


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2012)

Naturally however, that is a cover, so the Cage/Rand conflict will probably be nothing but a heated conversation about how to split the tip.
Luke believes it should be evensies, but Rand only had the one soda, and doesn't think it's fair just because he is rich that Luke should take advantage of it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Cage has been seriously powered up by Bendis though.
> His power was invunerable skin, but the same way he turned Strange into bumbling fool, he nows wants to make Cage into some sort of collosus
> 
> This is the guy who could get killed from falling off a bridge because of the surface tension, and now he's jumping out of sky scrapers
> ...



Or maybe Cage will just give it *all he got!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

look at doom trying to grab luke's junk

cracker ass cracker


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

LET GO OF MY NUTSACK HONKY! SWEET CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Naturally however, that is a cover, so the Cage/Rand conflict will probably be nothing but a heated conversation about how to split the tip.
> Luke believes it should be evensies, but Rand only had the one soda, and doesn't think it's fair just because he is rich that Luke should take advantage of it.



hahaha i'd rep if i could

when does AvX start anyway?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> hahaha i'd rep if i could
> 
> when does AvX start anyway?



Next Month I think.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 12, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Yeah and Captain Marvel is being revived in that.
> 
> I was just readng Civil War and got to the issue where he was revived, it was fucking terrible. I imagine people must have flipped out about it when it happened



That wasn't actually the real Captain Marvel, it was a skrull. That's not to say it still wasn't bad though, because it is 



Banhammer said:


> Cage has been seriously powered up by Bendis though.
> His power was invunerable skin, but the same way he turned Strange into bumbling fool, he nows wants to make Cage into some sort of collosus
> 
> This is the guy who could get killed from falling off a bridge because of the surface tension, and now he's jumping out of sky scrapers
> ...



Funny that, Luke Cage was someone that was originally meant to be on similar strength-levels with Spider-Man and now he's considered someone that can fight Thing and Namor


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2012)

Was it always a Skrull or was that just one of the retcons in Secret Invasion?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bleeding cool's saying that it's going to be carol danvers as captain marvel with a new costume and all that. Which makes sense since she seems to be getting played up a bit in AvX.

And that's way better than bringing the original back


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

just finished childrens crusade
since it's been 3 months since the 2nd to last issue and I forgot, what did patriot do to make him wanna quit avengerizing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 12, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Was it always a Skrull or was that just one of the retcons in Secret Invasion?



Always a skrull, there was a mini where that was established. And considering that Secret Invasion was after Civil War, I highly doubt it's a retcon


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

how children's crusade should've ended


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 12, 2012)

killing stature is a pretty good way to end it.


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2012)

I also enjoyed patriot quitting

if the queer couple would end up somehow hating each other and one turn into the other's nemesis, I wouldn't consider YA such a failure idea


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

shit said:


> how children's crusade should've ended



Speed's so happy. ;_;


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

how did it end


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2012)

patriot quit, iron lad fucked off, vision was destroyed, the rest made proper avenger


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Quality JRJR art 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes that was sarcasn


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

So Vision came back only to die again?  Or is this a different Vision?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Different vision. YA vision had replaced the old school vision. Now YA vision's dead and the old one's back. Tony Stark fixed the old one but left the new one dead, he really hates those kids


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

so do I so I could care less


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Why? **


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2012)

because they suck?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

'suck' is strong. I've got mixed feelings on them.

But really, when it's between one vision and another, does it matter? All robot superhero characters need to just die forever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 13, 2012)

If vision gets killed, this is how it needs to happen:

Vision: Even a robot, can....
Whoever's doing the killing: DIE!!!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> 'suck' is strong. I've got mixed feelings on them.
> 
> But really, when it's between one vision and another, does it matter? All robot superhero characters need to just die forever.



I am guessing you haven't read the original Kirby Machine Man?


----------



## shit (Mar 13, 2012)

machine man's really cool
liking him in Hulk


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I am guessing you haven't read the original Kirby Machine Man?



No but I've read nextwave so I amend my statement, all robot heroes who are not machineman


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm up for the removal all of machine characters if ONLY because it'll remove the fucking retarded love stories with people they've had. Nothing can convince me otherwise that it's fucking stupid 



Petes12 said:


> Quality JRJR art
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



JRJR's art doesn't look good when it's clean and crisp, it's best when it's more messy like during the WWH vs Sentry fight

[battledome faget]Colossusnaut should by all rights mop the floor with either Hulk or Red Hulk[/battledome]


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

^ in total agreement. I think even our favorite loebian pairing scarlet witch/quicksilver was better than scarlet witch/vision.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2012)

The i*c*st thing went back to Ultimates 1/2 as well it's just that Millar was fairly subtle (fucking surprising I know)


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I know but loeb took the little running joke and made it this explicit and stupid plot point, with captain america moralizing over it and all that.

Everything loeb touches, dies. And then rises from the grave as a loebian zombie, a pale shadow of what it once was.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh this reminds me, the new Nova created by Loeb is based on his son.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 13, 2012)

...hmmm.

that's also the nova they're putting in his really terrible sounding ultimate spider-man series.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah Mark Waid was talking about that weird digital comic thing they're doing for Nova and apparently Loeb was pretty adamant about how his character should be. 

I think basing a superhero after a dead loved one is a poor idea since other writers will be handling them more than you will and god knows what'll happen to them.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 13, 2012)

Blinky said:


> Oh this reminds me, the new Nova created by Loeb is based on his son.



I saw that somewhere.

Thought it was a joke.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I saw that somewhere.
> 
> Thought it was a joke.



You're not wrong, it is a joke


----------



## shit (Mar 14, 2012)

a bad         one


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 14, 2012)

loeb bashing??? GOOooood GOOoood


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2012)

All statures must die

Also, i really miss the young vision, but I guess that ending sort of makes old vision's casual ressurection a little bit less agravatingly non-chalant.






omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're not wrong, it is a joke



It's also probably true


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2012)

And that cover

What's with the red hulk and homoerotic covers?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fantastic Four seemed pretty good. I want to go back and re-read the last few issues of it now. I feel like I missed something.


----------



## Thor (Mar 14, 2012)

To me my Galactus.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 19, 2012)

Ms. Marvel Gets Promoted to 'Captain Marvel' in New Series



Read More:


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2012)

she's never been hotter


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2012)

I like Jamie McKelvie's drawing (he designed the new costume)



Looks classy IMO.

That other picture looks a bit 90's.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

She looks retro but at the same less of an insecure fat cow


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hopefully her series will do well this time

Also looking at newsrama apparently Thunderbolts are going to become Dark Avengers soon.

so...just what we needed another Avengers titles. Way to go marvel


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, it's funny how much better McKelvie's is.

And yeah, if Marvel ruins thunderbolts ima be pissed.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll try the new Ms. Marvel series if there is going to be one issue where some villain turns the entire city of New York in a Totleben-style slaughterhouse.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> I like Jamie McKelvie's drawing (he designed the new costume)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I love Jamie McKelvie.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 19, 2012)

What's up with homegirl's hair?

Not a good look...


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2012)

That's only how she wears it when she has to put the helmet on.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2012)

David Bowie hair like a boss


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2012)

ghstwrld said:


> What's up with homegirl's hair?
> 
> Not a good look...



no but it is


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## TheWon (Mar 21, 2012)

Haven't been reading any Marvel titles since Siege Event. So is the new crossover between X-Men and Avengers. Finally coming full circle after the House of M event?


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2012)

this last arc of avengers with osborn ended sooooooo shittily


----------



## Id (Mar 23, 2012)

Due to recent events. 

Oh shit....Cable vs Thor. Make it happen Marvel.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2012)

So after looking up Cable and how powerful his telekinesis / telepathy is.

AvX versus final issue:

Writer: None
Artist: Olivier Coipel
-Cable vs. Thor.
-Nothing else, just that.

DO IT MARVEL.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2012)

shit said:


> this last arc of avengers with osborn ended sooooooo shittily



Agreed, so much hype then an unsatisfying finish. Considering how all of Bendis' events are keeping like that, I'd say he's subconsciously writing out his frustrations in the bedroom. 

Oh dang i be so witty


----------



## Es (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are some
mybodyisready.jpg


----------



## Es (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he6EyYsWYvM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Mar 24, 2012)

waited so long totally forgot that cartoon existed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2012)

If Cable is back to power, I doubt Nate will ever regain his former powers for a few years.

Would like to see Nate/Cable/Hope interaction.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the old AoA characters will come together for some event pretty soon, hopefully headed by Remender


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2012)

So I finaly read last issue of Avengers: The Children's Crusade. 

Pros: Stature is dead. Kid Vision is dead. Iron Lad like a boss.  

Cons: Wanda's innocence . Patriot quitting. :


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Wanda's not necessarily innocent or necessarily guilty
She was always unstable as holy hell, and the events that came to pass are just her fault as they were quicksilvers, magneto's and Skrull Pym.
So why not some maybe minor Doom manipulation in the mix while they're at it? It's not unlike doom to have a finger in every pie, specially such a magically charged pie like wanda
It's not like she was ever liable or her actions or anything


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2012)

And that's why I don't like it. On the last page Cyclops should've been like BEHOLD! OPTIC BLAST!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

He just turned best buds with Magneto who was standing right there
Turning around and getting wanda off his lawn would have been wildly silly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Magneto would've understood. He's killed plenty of times before.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah but then scott would be like some sort of mutant freudian house maid
As in "oh my god you kids, I had just rehabilitated this mass super terrorist, can't you people stop yourselves from falling into the dark side for five whole minutes?!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> yeah but then scott would be like some sort of mutant freudian house maid
> As in "oh my god you kids, I had just rehabilitated this mass super terrorist, can't you people stop yourselves from falling into the dark side for five whole minutes?!"



imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Kanali (Mar 26, 2012)

In my opinion, Wanda going insane and being manipulated wasn't really her fault. Still she's not even close to innocent and Im guessing she'll still be blamed for this for years to come. Im curious as to what she's going to do next, I kind of hope she'll join the X-Men. Guess we'll just have to wait until Avengers vs X-Men 0 to find out


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

Even if it wasn't her fault I really wouldn't be comfortable with someone that is unstable and pretty much put an entire species on the endangered species list


----------



## Thor (Mar 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So after looking up Cable and how powerful his telekinesis / telepathy is.
> 
> AvX versus final issue:
> 
> ...



Neither one would lose. Cable and Thor are Marvel Jesii.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Even if it wasn't her fault I really wouldn't be comfortable with someone that is unstable and pretty much put an entire species on the endangered species list



yeah she needs to be put on meds and be kept on psichic watchlist 24/7 for a year


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

Didn't they pretty much blame that all on that crazy magic source?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2012)

So they really weren't kidding with this VS tie in.

audio link


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

That tie in is totally shameless but in a way I sort of approve of. It's just FIGHT SCENES but at least they're using a bunch of really good artists who can't keep up with monthlies.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm okay with it mostly because it's exactly what they said it was going to be.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 26, 2012)

They've been saying it's the most unnecessary of the tie ins so it's  basically exactly what it says on the tin. Don't see any point in complaining.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2012)

At least they have the best artists just having them draw fights.  I can dig it for what it is, they're not trying to reinvent the format so why not just have fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Didn't they pretty much blame that all on that crazy magic source?



You mean Bendis?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> At least they have the best artists just having them draw fights.  I can dig it for what it is, they're not trying to reinvent the format so why not just have fun.



I get that but I can't help but feel that will make the main book more disjointed.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

tal just ignore anything involving writing or logic and look at pretty pirated pictures


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel like VS should come with a free audio CD of Warren Ellis screaming "YES! YES! THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT! *THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT!!*"


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not expecting nextwave quality


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 26, 2012)

I was thinking the sort of mindless stuff that Ellis was making fun of with Nextwave.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2012)

That is my problem with 90% of Ellis comics he says he hates something but that is the ONLY STORY HE EVER ENDS UP TELLING.

It is very frustrating.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 28, 2012)

Mighty Thor#12:Kelda and Bob are finally together. pek


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I'll try the new Ms. Marvel series if there is going to be one issue where some villain turns the entire city of New York in a Totleben-style slaughterhouse.



Iron Man's FI tie-in in Paris, or Ultron Unlimited, are probably the closest they've gotten to that creepiness.


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2012)

AvX 1 and 0 are kinda ass
cyclops is crazy belligerent suddenly and cap is acting like a snake in the grass
also vision disses wanda _hard_
I lol'd a little but damn
in the end I blame carol for being a pushy cunt, bitch needs a boyfriend


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2012)

further proof vision sucks ass an unbelievable amount.

also, AvX 1 came out too?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2012)

Shops got it early for presales next week but obviously didn't stick to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2012)

haha, carol, you stupid cow


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow that topped the Blackest Night #0 for pointless waste of time.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it properly set up the fundamental fact that hope summers is kind of a stupid bitch


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2012)

which are most definitely words I would not use to describe her first and foremost by before this tie-in


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

shit said:


> AvX 1 and 0 are kinda ass
> cyclops is crazy belligerent suddenly and cap is acting like a snake in the grass
> also vision disses wanda _hard_
> I lol'd a little but damn
> in the end I blame carol for being a pushy cunt, bitch needs a *husband to bang her everyday!*



Fixed.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 29, 2012)

the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 29, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> the fuck is wrong with you?



How powerful is she??:ho


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2012)

I love seeing Vision cry, it always makes me laugh. Also, I'd love to see Machine Man take Vision out just because.

But yeah, love how Cyclops and Hope are written totally in character, and not super angry / bitchy. It's awesome.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 29, 2012)

Im with Vision on this one considering what Wanda did to the Avengers. Carol should have known better than to be so pushy, its not like she doesn't know how pissed the Avengers are at Wanda. As for Hope, her continuous bitchiness towards Cykes is bugging me but I guess its understandable.


----------



## Es (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2012)

gonna need to reupload that pic so I can see it, es


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VpyPMVYAdI&feature=g-all-u&context=G25636beFAAAAAAAAKAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

